#ubuntu-se 2011-09-19
<Stirner> real_ubot inte online? whaaaat? borde man ringa 112?
<Coffe> morrn
<spacebug-> morrn
<speedxco1e> morrn
<maxjezy> gudarna ska veta att det var en underbart vacker himmel nyss
<maxjezy> solen är röd som en appelsin och lyser så starkt att den lyste upp ett hus av rött tegel så jag bländades mot den matta ytan
<delhage> armageddon
<maxjezy> ja de ser fan ut som om himlen brinner
<maxjezy> kan inte urskilja någon kontur alls till solen
<Kimmen> härlig temp nu på morgonen, frost på bilrutan och +3 grader
<eemohw> vi hade faktiskt +12 :o
<speedxco1e> Kimmen: ort?
<Kimmen> Luleå
<speedxco1e> förstår, här i fjollträsk är det inte så pass kallt ännu
<Kimmen> har varit så klart senaste dagarna så kyler av duktigt på natten. Är ändå 10-15 grader än så länge på dagarna
<speedxco1e> Är luleå en bra ubuntu stad?
<Kimmen> Det tycker jag men vet inte riktigt vad som krävs för att den ska kvalificera =P
<speedxco1e> Trivsamma internetlinor
<Kimmen> Inom landet är det bra, betalar 69:- för 100/100 riksnet. De har dock inte den bästa peeringen mot utlandet
<Coffe> Kimmen, fast ip ?
<Kimmen> Coffe: nej, vet inte om jag kan få men har funderat på skaffa
<Coffe> ok. sweet .
<phnom> Morrn
<Kimmen> morrn
<larsemil> ser att det är dags att börja folda lite igen
<realubot> Den där Brooks i ubuntu-se.org-forumet får ni slänga ut.
<Barre> go'fö'midda'
<frusen> hallå i stugan
<amelia> morrn!
<realubot> Hej hej.
<realubot> Hej hej hemskt mycket hej.
<realubot> Säger jag.
<Richiie> Godmorgon
<Richiie> har en liten fråga kring bash scripting
<frusen> inte fel med sovmorgon till 12:30 varje måndag
<Richiie> om man ställt in i crontab att ett skript ska exekveras på en viss plats
<Richiie> exempelvis /home/User/scripts/script.sh
<Richiie> om jag sedan i samma katalog (scripts) har en expectfil men märker att crontab inte vet var denna expectfil ligger hur ska jag då göra?
<Richiie> har redirectat både stdout och stderr till en textfil och ja utifrån den märker jag då att den inte hittar expectfilen dessvärre är det någon som vet hur man kan göra i crontab ? så den hittar både path till scriptet samt till expectfilen i samma katalog
<realubot> Richiie: Har du angett absolut sökväg till exeptfilen i bash-skriptet då?
<realubot> Richiie: Du säger att cron hittar exeptfilen och skriptet men samtidigt låter det ju som om skriptet inte riktigt hittar exeptfilen när det körs av cron?
<realubot> Richiie: Vad händer om du i skriptet lägger in den absoluta sökvägen till exeptfilen?
<realubot> Richiie: En lösning kanske är att ha ett cron job som: cd /path/toScript/ && ./script
<realubot> Dock får du ju ha ´ eller om det är ` runt kommandona om cron ska köra allt (tror jag)
<Richiie> realubot: ok found the problem
<Richiie> var en liten miss :|
<Richiie> fick göra en symlink mot den så går de bra :)
<HeMan> Morrn!
<amelia> morrn HeMan
<Coffe> hur ändrar jag grundsystemets tangentbords layput ?
<Kimmen> testa dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<realubot> Som sagt. Den drä Brook får ni nog sparka ut ur forumet på ubuntu-se.org. Spam, spam, spam.
<realubot> *där
<realubot> Coffe: Om du ändrar tangentbordslayout i Keyboard så finns det ju något som heter Apply System-Wide?
<Coffe> realubot, ja , men är så fort man loggar in ,  testade det först.
<Coffe> hittade nog /etc/default/keyboard
<speakman> morrn
<realubot> Good morgning mr speakman.
<frusen> hur får jag bort pulseaudio från ubuntu 11.04?
<antii> Satte in ett grafikkort min ubuntumaskin, nu kan jag inte välja ljudet från moderkortet i alsamixer längre :/.. Nån som har en idé om vad man kan göra?
<antii> frusen: sudo apt-get remove --purge pulseaudio
<amelia> en timme till lunch...
<amelia> tristess++
<antii> amelia: två!
<antii> men helvete att jag inte har ljud :P
<frusen> antii, är det okej, varnar för att ubuntu-desktop kommer tas bort
<frusen> ?
<antii> frusen: kör en utan --purge då :P
<frusen> antii, samma :/
<antii> kör på bara
<antii> det försvinner inet :p
<antii> inte
<frusen> antii, vi får väl se ;)
<realubot> The itmannen is bask.
<Markslap> amelia: God morgon. :)
<realubot> *back
<Markslap> Hai antii
<amelia> jag hoppas verkligen att jag får access till allt denna veckan så att jag kan börja göra något vettigt.
<realubot> Markslap: Fjäsk.
<antii> Markslap: \o
<amelia> hej Markslap
<Markslap> amelia: Om jag kör en /etc/init.d/networking restart, kommer jag då att förlora anslutningen till IRC-servrar och sådär?
<itmannen> :) God morgon internet och dess hedervärda besökare
<Markslap> (Dum fråga kanske, men vet inte om den kommer att hinna pinga ut under tiden).
<realubot> amelia: Du har ju avancerat. Det ingår i din nya tjänst att inte göra någonting vettigt.
<antii> vafans
<amelia> realubot: det var ju vänligt sagt. :(
<realubot> amelia: :|
<amelia> realubot: det tar bara en fruktansvärd tid att få tillgång till alla system jag behöver för att kunna jobba och så har det varit massa introduktion och sådär.
<realubot> amelia: Ja, ja, jag skojade bara lite med dig.
<realubot> amelia: Det tar en väldig tid för mig att få tillgång till arbetsmarknaden.
<itmannen> Idag så blir det fullt upp. Med att göra så lite som möjligt
<realubot> massa introduktion och sådär.
<realubot> :)
<realubot> itmannen: Det är en konst att inte göra någonting. Det är inte så lätt som mångra tror.
<itmannen> realubot<<  Helt rätt. Det krävs stor kunskap att undvika alla fällor av vettiga saker att göra
<amelia> realubot: jo, det har vi märkt. du har inte funderat på att faktiskt söka något jobb?
<itmannen> :D
<amelia> realubot: du kan ju söka mitt gamla. :
<amelia> :P
<itmannen> Men en sak funderar jag på att utföra. Testa att installera ett för mig nytt operativsystem. Förra gången gick det åt pipsvängen
<amelia> itmannen: vilket operativsystem hade du tänkt dig då?
<Markslap> amelia: Nej, inte utsätta emmy för honom. :/
<Markslap> stackarn.
<itmannen> amelia<<  Törs inte svära i Guds hus. Men det är absolut inte w
<Markslap> Oj, pipsvängen.
<Markslap> Dags att uppdatera dina svordomar lite.
<Markslap> aptitude install swearing-dictionary-swe-2.0
<realubot> itmannen: En ny dist bara eller ett nytt operativssytem?
<realubot> itmannen: FreeBSD?
<itmannen> Markslap<<  Dessa duger bra. Och ser inte lika illa ut i skrift
<amelia> Markslap: haha, iofs.. men tror iofs han hade blivit rätt tam i det gänget. :P
<amelia> itmannen: OpenVMS?
<Markslap> amelia: :D
<amelia> fast då behöver ju iofs en alpha eller itanium.
<itmannen> realubot<<  Ett för mig helt nytt
<amelia> solaris kanske..
<Markslap> itmannen: Vadan dina "<<" när du ska hiligha någon?
<itmannen> Gissa på ni. Jag kommer inte att tala om vad innan jag lyckats
<phnom> OS/400?
<Markslap> Standard avskilningstecken bruka la vara ":" eller "," mellan nick och det man skriver.
<itmannen> Markslap<<  Har du stora problem med detta ?
<Markslap> Nej.
<Markslap> Mest en fråga.
<itmannen> Markslap<<  Ok. Bra
<Markslap> Är det din klient som gör det när du tabbar fram nick
<Markslap> ?*
<Markslap> Eller gör du det manuellt?
<itmannen> Markslap<<  Jag nyttjar tabb
<Markslap> Men tar sedan bort : och sätter dit två <<?
<itmannen> Markslap<<  Nope. Det ligger fast i systemet
<realubot> itmannen: SÃ¥ du har redan testat FreeBSD?
<phnom> Markslap: Det går att ställa in i inställningar vad man ska ha för avskiljare på de flesta klienter tror jag.
<Markslap> itmannen: uh, udda.
<Markslap> phnom: Jo, det vet jag.
<itmannen> realubot<<  Nja. Det tror jag inte
<realubot> Det finns väl bara fyra operativsystem att välja på: Unix, Linux, Windows och Mac?
<Markslap> Första gången jag ser "<<" användas dock.
<realubot> Plus massa specialvarianter...
<phnom> Markslap: Och eftersom det är itmannen så måste han ju ta det mest obskyra så att vi reagerar på det så han kan få trolla lite om det :P
<Markslap> phnom: Precis.
<realubot> amelia: Varför skulle jag bli "tam" i det gänget?
<itmannen> Jag förstår inte varför ni överhuvudtaget orkar bry er :D
<Markslap> Det ser fult ut.
<Markslap> :P
<itmannen> Markslap<<  Det är mycket som är fult i vår Herres hage. Men det får leva ändå
<Markslap> Ja, tyvärr.
<realubot> Markslap: Jag tycker ditt nick ser fult ut. Det ser ut som Slapptask som är något helt annat än Markslap.
<itmannen> :D
<realubot> Markslap: Så var snäll och byt nick.
 * phnom slaps realubot with a large trout.
<Markslap> Men nåväl, åter till min fråga igår, IPv6 i Ubuntu. Kör 11.04 och försöker ha både IPv4 och IPv6 aktiverat på eth0 så att jag kan använda båda.
<itmannen> realubot <<  Nu har du retat upp församlingen :)
<Markslap> Guiden på Ubuntus sida är ju åt h-e och pratar bara om tunneling (förutom 2.1).
<itmannen> *Antecknar febrilt
<Markslap> root@pheorize:/# ifconfig eth0 inet6 add 2a01:4f8:120:14e1::10/64
<Markslap> Har lagt till den sådär, men det hjälpte inte, kan inte ansluta med Irssi till ett IPv6-nätverk.
<itmannen> Undrar vad jag gjorde för fel nu då med *
<realubot> itmannen: Det krävs inte mycket för att reta upp den här församlingen.
<itmannen> realubot <<  Nä jag har märkt det. Men det gör inget
<phnom> itmannen: Du skrev * istället för /me ?
<itmannen> phnom <<  Aha. tackar
<Markslap> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 <- Det enda jag hittar, och enda delen som faktiskt beskriver lite om hur man använder IPv6 är 2.1.
<Markslap> Vilket inte säger ett skit. :p
<phnom> itmannen: Hur kommer det sig förresten att du får space mellan nick ock << ibland, och ibland inte? Tabben borde ju vara konsekvent kan man tycka.
<Markslap> phnom: Tänkte på det jag med.
<itmannen> phnom <<  Jag så att det var för nära namnet så jag la dit det. Och i mina andra OS så brukar jag kunna glömma det
<Coffe> Markslap,  tips , anv ip -6 a add
<Markslap> ifconfig eth0 inet6 add 2a01:4f8:120:14e1::10/64
<Markslap> Jag körde med den.
<Markslap> och även med två andra.
<Markslap> hm, ska kolla bash history bara.
<Markslap> ip route add 2a01:4f8:120:14e1::1/59 dev eth0
<Markslap> ip route add default via 2a01:4f8:120:14e1::1
<Markslap> Dom två.
<Markslap> Det jag är osäker på är om det ska bara /59.
<itmannen> Törs nog inte använda me. Någon kan bli arg och purken på mig då
<Coffe> jag fick rekommendationen anv ip inte ifconfig.
<Markslap> ah
<Coffe> du kan ju testa pinga mig
<Markslap> SÃ¥: # ip -6 a add 2a01:4f8:120:14e1::10
<Markslap> Google har en server man kan pinga också.
<Markslap> Ska det stå /64 efter eller spelar det ingen roll?
<Coffe> du måste ha /64 efter.
<Coffe> det är "nätmask"
<Markslap> Oki
<Markslap> Not enough information: "dev" argument is required.
<realubot> itmannen: Testat Fedora?
<realubot> itmannen: Det är ju en populär linuxdist som du kan testa om du ska testa ett nytt "operativssytem".
<phnom> Så du menar att nu när jag orkat lägga till ett filter som tar bort dina awaymsgs så ska du börja skriva allting som "vanlig" text istället? :P
<realubot> Ärligt talat så ser jag inte så stor mening med att testa olika distar om det inte skiljer mycket i konfiguration. Dom flesta distar ser ju likadana ut beroende på om det är KDE eller Gnome.
<realubot> Jag tycker det är mer intressant att specialkonfigurera en dist än att testa standardinstallationen av Fedora, Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Mint, Debian e.t.c.
<itmannen> realubot <<  Nej jag har aldrig testat Fedora
<itmannen> realubot <<  Detta som jag lite senare ska testa är något annat.
<itmannen> Och nu vet jag vad som gick fel vid förra försöket i min mastermaskin
<itmannen> Tyvärr så har jag ingen annan än mig själv att skylla på :)
<realubot> itmannen: Vad är det du ska testa då? :)
<itmannen> realubot <<  Nyfiken i strut :) PcLinuxOS
<realubot> itmannen: Efter tips från Kurden i stan.
<itmannen> realubot <<  Ja vem annars. :D
<phnom> Är inte det Linux det också?
<realubot> Jo, klart det är.
<itmannen> phnom <<  Självklart
<phnom> So, du ska alltså inte testa ett nytt OS? :P
<realubot> phnom: Du med oss skämta.
<realubot> Nej, en ny dist.
<itmannen> phnom <<  Som jag skrev, Ett för mig nytt operativsystem.
<realubot> Jag tycker PCLinuxOS är lite bloated precis som Mint men i övrigt så var det helt ok.
<itmannen> realubot <<  Vad menas med "bloated" ?
<phnom> Bloated är det man blir när man ätit för många kakor.
<phnom> :)
<realubot> Den eviga frågan om vad är ett operativsystem. Är Ubuntu ett operativsystem och Kubuntu ett annat eller är Linux ett operativsystem och Ubuntu/Kubuntu varianter av operativsystemet Linux?
<realubot> itmannen: Jag tycker det finns för många program installerade i systemet från början. Jag tycker menyerna är fullproppade med program som jag inte behöver på ett system.
<itmannen> realubot  Ok. Men det är väl bara att ta bort det man inte vill ha
<Markslap> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<Markslap> Ser bra ut.
<itmannen> Funderar om jag verkligen ska göra det. Får kanske räcka med att jag har det i min laptop
<larsemil> Markslap: du har dragit iväg!
<Markslap> larsemil: Jupp
<itmannen> Idag ska jag ta med min AK4 och åka till ortens dataaffär :(
<realubot> itmannen: Jag föredrar att lägga till det jag vill ha istället för att ta bort det jag inte vill ha.
<realubot> Markslap: Jag är stolt över dig.
<itmannen> realubot Ok. Jo det kan jag förstå
<itmannen> Eller ?
<itmannen> Nu blev jag som en åsna mellan hötapparna
<realubot> itmannen: Det är generöst av dig att sponsra din lokala datorbutik.
<itmannen> realubot  Jovisst. men det får jag ångra tydligen
<itmannen> realubot  har mina grejor inte kommit idag så makulerar jag min order. Skandal
<phnom> itmannen: Du får tipsa lokaltidningen så de hänger ut datorbutiken!
<itmannen> phnom  Nja så taskig kan inte ens jag vara. men nog är det märkligt att det inte har kommit efter 1,5 veckor
<phnom> Har du tagit bort << helt nu? Nu får du väl ändå ta och bestämma dig. :P
<itmannen> :)
<itmannen> Jag förstår inte varför detta är så stor fråga för dig. Har du inget vettigare att reta upp dig på ?
<phnom> Jag retar inte upp mig, jag har lite tråkigt (rätta rapport, blä) så jag retas bara lite med dig. :)
<realubot> phnom: Är du lärare?
<phnom> realubot: Nä, inte just nu. Rättar exjobbsrapporten efter feedback från handledare
<itmannen> phnom  Det blir bara värre om du retar mig. Så det är inte lönt. Jag är tjurig som få :)
<realubot> phnom: Vad har du gjort exjobb om då?
<phnom> realubot: Håller på att göra det nu, vi gör ett prototypverktyg som analyserar kod och säger vilka test man (troligtvis) behöver köra om när man ändrar delar av koden.
<itmannen> realubot  Troligen är det ett arbete i att reta upp sig på bagateller så fort som möjligt :D
<phnom> itmannen: Japp, 30hp "Jävlas med folk på IRC"
<itmannen> :D Du får nog ett toppenbetyg
<phnom> Förhoppningsvis så resulterar det i en bot som kan jävlas utan att jag behöver göra det. :-)
<itmannen> Lycka till i din strävan mot fullkomligheten
<phnom> Det jobbigaste är nog att boten ifråga har vänt sig mot mig, och retas med mig istället för de andra. Han verkar dessutom ha blivit religiös, skaffat fru och har emigrerat från servern han bodde på först. Min bot har rymt! :'(
<phnom> Det är ju iofs ett fantastiskt steg framåt i utvecklingen av AI.
<realubot> Boten har slitit sig.
<Markslap> Hade du inte sagt att boten hade skaffat fru kunde man ju tro att du pratade om realubot.
<realubot> Markslap: Det där var lite väl förutsägbart.
<itmannen> realubot  Men lever du i synd pöjk ?
<phnom> Markslap: Nä, realubot har ju fått hafre och klap och blivit en snel bot på senaste tiden.
<realubot> itmannen: Jag är gift med Linux. Ubuntu är min fru.
<Markslap> phnom: Nja, tycker nog mer att realubot har blivit otrevligare och mindre trollig.
<phnom> s/och/und/
<itmannen> realubot  Jag visste inte att Ubuntu var en hona
<realubot> Markslap: Där hör du. realubot vara snäll bot.
<Markslap> Går snarare till personlig attack än att trolla.
<Markslap> Verkar som att har slut på utvägar.
<realubot> itmannen: Det är det. Precis som männskligheten.
<itmannen> realubot  Nja hela mänskligeten är väl inte honor.
<realubot> Markslap: Är du utsatt för en "personlig attack"?
<phnom> "Congratulations! Your trollubot evolved into realubot!" :D
<Markslap> Haha
<Markslap> :D
<realubot> Åh, stavad ejag fel på mänskligheten. :s
 * realubot suckar och himlar med ögonen.
<itmannen> :)
<itmannen> realubot  Du låter som min fru när hon ser mig
<phnom> Hon suckar och himlar med ögonen?
<Markslap> phnom: realubot?
<Markslap> Trodde det var en han.
<Markslap> :D
<itmannen> Japp. Blir så iom att jag är en alphahane
<phnom> Det här är internet, sannolikheten finns att han är en ponny.
<Markslap> :D
<itmannen> phnom  Kan hästar skriva ?
<phnom> Tja, bygger man ett tangentbord med tillräckligt stora tangenter så. Stavningen är det nog värre med. :)
<itmannen> Nu är det nog med detta för ett tag. Ska ut och göra samhället osäkert
<Barre> larsemil: ca: 8% av koden till version 0.000000001 alpha klar :P
<realubot> Jag tabbar ju fel ibland. Har ni inte funderat på varför?
<phnom> Lycka till :)
 * itmannen is away: Ut på samället för att vara otrevlig med folket
<larsemil> Barre: men vad spännande. python?
<larsemil> Barre: vad har du för testmiljö?
<Barre> larsemil: jupps
<Barre> larsemil: kvm-miljö
<Barre> m.a.o. allt virtuellt
<larsemil> ska du virtualisera i en virtualiseringsmiljö. ;)
<Markslap> Yo dawg...
<Barre> larsemil: själva srv går bra att köra både virtuellt och på HW, dessutom datalagret också.. så det spelar liksom ingen roll
<larsemil> mjo såklart.
<larsemil> men spännande.
<larsemil> vi borde hacka en hel helg på det där
<Barre> mmm... tycker python är förvånansvärt sköj faktiskt
<larsemil> <3
<HeMan> synd det inte finns någon enkel CMS a la drupal eller wordpress i python
<HeMan> zope och plone är lite för häftiga för mig
<Barre> HeMan: håller med :/ skulle behöva ett väldigt enkelt system för att få http-access mot det jag gör nu..
<HeMan> Barre: det går iofs med web.py men det är lite för enkelt för det jag vill göra
<Barre> HeMan: HAR INTE SETT WEB.PY, MEN FÅR VÄL KOLLA DEN NÄR DET ÄR DAGS...
 * Barre tryckte bort CAPS nu :-/
<HeMan> Barre: BLIR BRA! (Sluta skrika farbror)...
<Barre> varför finns caps-lock på tangentbordet? fullkommligt idiotisk knapp
<HeMan> Barre: det finns någon xmodmap-fil för att ändra den till nått vettigare
<HeMan> Barre: eller skruvmejsel om man vill bryta bort själva knappen...
<Barre> HeMan: xmodmap... fungerar det på jävlaskit XP? ;)
<HeMan> Barre: skruvmejseln funkar på all skit!
<Stockholm_Angel> anyone see the HUGE poster of Camila Läckberg on the tbanna station in medborgerplatsen?
<larsemil> Stockholm_Angel: why?
<Stockholm_Angel> wondering
<larsemil> shes hot
<Stockholm_Angel> and married with 5 kids
<kodein> child polygamy? oh dear
<Barre> kodein: hahahah.. roligt
<Dynamit> Hej jag har problem med Ubuntu One, jag har installerat Ubuntu 11.04 från en custom live cd nu när jag ska logga in med mitt konto säger Ubuntu One att min inloggnings nyckel inte matchar och att jag ska skriva in den nyckel jag har prövat med mitt lösenord och passhrase jag hade till krypteringen på förra installationen men den säger ändå att det är fel lösenord för nyckelringen. Hur ska jag lösa detta?
<realubot> Dynamit: Går det inte att logga in på Ubuntu One-sajten direkt för att testa om username och nyckel fungerar?
<Dynamit> dem funkar
<Dynamit> kan med andra datorer också
<Dynamit> är bara denna som inte vill
<realubot> Ok, men det är inte Ubuntu One som krånglar utan keyring i Ubuntu?
<realubot> Jag menar att det kanske inte är Ubuntu One-lösenordet som efterfrågas?
<Dynamit> nej det är just det
<Dynamit> jag har prövat inloggningen
<Dynamit> för datorn också men det funkar ändå inte
<realubot> Dynamit: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+faq/839
<realubot> Har det med det att göra?
<realubot> Dynamit: Du kan ju testa nr 2 i guiden.
<realubot> Och därefter logga ut och logga in igen.
<Dynamit> Lösnord:login är den ända som finns
<realubot> "Can I run Ubuntu One via a command line?"
<realubot> "No, not completely. There are Ubuntu One command line tools like u1sdtool and u1sync that provide many functions but do not allow you to run Ubuntu One without the use of a GUI."
<realubot> Vad betyder det? :S
<realubot> Not completely? Vad är det som inte går då?
<Dynamit> man kan inte anv. Ubuntu one helt i terminalen
<realubot> Dynamit: Ta en skärmdump på rutan som kommer upp när du försöker komma åt Ubuntu One med Alt+PrtScr och ladda upp på imageshack.us
<Dynamit> bara vissa kommandon som hanteras utav terminalen för ubuntu one
<Dynamit> är du här om typ 1-2 timmar?
<Dynamit> har lektion nu egentligen
<realubot> Dynamit: Jo. Det förstår jag. Frågan är vilka funktioner man inte kommer åt med u1sdtool och u1sync?
<realubot> Dynamit: Skolka!
<realubot> :D
<Dynamit> går i fhsk så jag är här helt frivilligt måste skärpa mig med skolan
<Dynamit> emot vad jag gjorde i 1-9
<realubot> Jag vet inte om jag är här då. Men om jag inte är det så finns det säkert någon annan som har möjlighet att hjälpa dig. Eller så skriver du en post om problemet i ubuntu-se.org-forumet så svarar jag där när jag har tid.
<Dynamit> ok
<Dynamit> thx
<realubot> Dynamit: np
<Kim^Work> HeMan: Ping
<Kim^Work> Jag har lite nätverksproblem, jag har satt statisk ip, gateway, broadcast, dns och det ska vara funkis, men jag får endå ingen kontakt med nätverket.
<Kim^Work> Vart börjar man felsöka?
<Kim^Work> Den säger att host unreachable när jag försöker pinga min gw.
<Kim^Work> Argh!
<Dynamit> skulle gärna hjälpa
<Dynamit> men jag har lektion
<Kim^Work> Så jävla skumt när en annan virtell burk fungerar ypperligt med samma inställningar, förutom ip-addressen då :P
<Dynamit> kör ifconfig i terminalen och se om det fin eth0 om du anv. fast nätverkskort
<Kim^Work> Eh?
<Dynamit> eth0 = Ethernet 0
<Dynamit> wlan = Wireless Local Area Network
<Kim^Work> Jaha, din mening är inte jättekomplett. Men ja, den använder eth0, eth0 är inställd precis likadant som den andra virtuella burken.
<Dynamit> ok
<Dynamit> ska fundera men måste plugga
<Dynamit> ;)
<Dynamit> har ju lektion
<Kim^Work> Skillnaden är att den ena har 134 i slutet och den andra har 138.
<Kim^Work> På ip-adressen då
<amelia> humdidum
<Kim^Work> amelia: Någon aning vart man ska börja felsöka när man inte får kontakt med nätverket?
<amelia> Kim^Work: börjar kolla att sladden sitter i och att du har länk.
<Kim^Work> amelia: Vilken sladd? ;) Jodå, sladden sitter i, annars funkar inte dom andra virtuella burkarna. :P Den har rätt nätverkskort tilldelat, den hittar det, eth0 är up, den har ip-adress, gw, dns, netmask rätt.
<larsemil> säker på att routes stämmer?
<amelia> larsemil: borde inte spela någon roll för gw eftersom att den sitter i samma nät.
<amelia> Kim^Work: vad för virtualisering? pratar vi kvm, virtualbox eller vmware esx?
<Kim^Work> amelia: Hyper-V
<amelia> haha
<amelia> ok..
<Kim^Work> :P
<Kim^Work> Men jag har två andra linux-burkar som fungerar ypperligt, dom kör Debian, nu tänkte jag testa en Fedora installation.
<amelia> den har rätt nät kopplat då? alltså bridged, shared... o.s.v.? sitter på rätt vlan?
<Kim^Work> Har även 6 Windows-burkar som även dom funkar.-
<Kim^Work> Yes, samma nätverkskort som alla dom andra.
<amelia> Kim^Work: har du ethtool på burken?
<Kim^Work> Ska kolla
<Kim^Work> Ja
<amelia> vad säger ethtool eth0
<amelia> längst ner, link detected?
<Kim^Work> Nope
<amelia> så, den virtuella sladden sitter inte i. :P
<Kim^Work> WTF? :P
<amelia> då ligger problemet med stor sannolikhet i hyper-v inställningarna för den virtuella maskinen.
<amelia> kolla att den verkligen är uppsatt på samma sätt som de andra när det gäller nät.
<Kim^Work> Ser likadant ut.
<amelia> ok.. jag har ingen anning då, men löser du problemet med att det inte finns länk på nätverkskortet så har du löst ditt problem.
<Kim^Work> Hmmm
<Kim^Work> HAH!
<Kim^Work> Great success!
<Kim^Work> "sudo chkconfig irqbalance off && sudo reboot" löser problemet. :)
<Philip5> hoppla
<spacebug-> hu?
<realubot> Varför står det att jag har 3960 i total RAM när jag kollar med free -m. Jag har ju 4x1024 ju. Jag ska ha 4096 ju?
<realubot> Jag har 64-bitars Ubuntu.
<Silasle> free -m ger 7985, jag har 2*4096... Någon räknar fel ;)
<Silasle> System monitor säger, 7.8GB, ännu mer fel :)
<spacebug-> kan väl va om minnestillverkarna anger MB men free visar MiB
<spacebug-> kolla utan växeln -m får ni se
<spacebug-> eller lägg på -b i stället för antal byte
<spacebug-> tar jag mina antal byte minne och delat med 1000000 får jag 8382.353408, men om jag delar med 1048576 (en MiB) får jag 7994.03515625
<spacebug-> lite samma sak varför en hårddisk på 1000 GB visas mindre. Tillverkarna menar ju GB men systemet visar GiB
<spacebug-> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Byte_%28enhet%29
<Silasle> Man borde väl kunna komma överens om någon standard snart...
<spacebug-> det finns
<spacebug-> eller ja alltså inget är fel
<spacebug-> MB ÄR 1000000 byte
<spacebug-> en Km är ju inte 1024 meter utan 1000 meter ;)
<Silasle> Mjo, jag vet, men alla borde ju använda ett system, helst 1024-systemet
<spacebug-> innom datorvärlden gör man ju ofta det och därför uppkom GiB/MiB-systemet
<spacebug-> men jag fattar va du menar.. att tillverkare och alla ska följ den standarden när det gäller datasaker
<seno> bra program för att hantera mail???
<Linda^> bittin: Där?
<seno> någon som har tips, t.ex. att flera användare kan använda samma program på datorn fast ha sin egna inkorgar osv
<Silasle> Thunerbird?
<phnom> seno: Menar du flera användare i mailprogrammet eller flera användare i systemet? För om du menar systemet så har ju alla en egen hemkorg per default i typ alla mailprogram...
<seno> tänker att om två person delar på en dator och vill hantera sina mail direkt från datorn utan att behöva gå in på gmail eller hotmail osv
<seno> fast få mail från sina konton på t.ex gmail vidareskickade till mailprogramet på datorn
<phnom> Ja, och om de har separata användarkonton på datorn så kommer de få separata inkorgar.
<seno> thunderbird e kanske bra
<Silasle> Har de två olika inloggningar till datorn?
<seno> phnom: jo, fast om man har bara ett konto
<seno> bara ett konto på datorn
<antii> blah, suttit o mekat med ldap i några timmar och mekat med libpam, dum som jag var körde jag en reboot och nu får jag inte logga in via konsol eller ssh. tips? via konsol får jag "Error in service module" och via ssh får jag bara "Connection closed by ip"
<phnom> seno: Då får man nog ta hjälp av en massa skriptmagi, vet inte om de inkorgar man inte är inloggad mot syns i listan eller inte.
<seno> ok, men om man har olika konton så e grejen fixad
<seno> varje konto har sin egen thunderbird t.ex
<phnom> Ja, hur skulle det annars se ut? ;)
<Kim^Work> Mummel mutter...
<Kim^Work> Linux är inte jättebra på att joina Ad...
<Kim^Work> Blir alltid strul med hemkatalogerna.
<antii> äh
<antii> får väl ladda hem en livecd o mounta hårddisken :(
<E3-Fisken> antii?
<E3-Fisken> du kan faktiskt pröva att köra med 2 hdd´s i datorn fast du kör den ena som "master" och den andra som "slave". därefeter felsöka
<antii> wtf?
<seno> att dammsuga datorn gör verkligen underverk, hett tips om man inte är bekant med metoden :)
<antii> seno: det är inte bra..
<seno> antii: ???
<Silasle> Aja baja, ingen dammsugare!
<antii> kör luft på burk eller blåsa istället
<seno> ???????
<Silasle> Kan ge elstötar
<Silasle> Som inte är speciellt bra för datorn
<seno> va??? har dammsugit datorn hundra gånger, främst undersidan och tangentbordet, aldrig varit problem, fläkten mår bättre mm
<seno> är det själva kraften i suget från dammsugaren???
<seno> som är skadilig vill säga?
<Silasle> Tror det är plasten i dammsugaren som är problemet, eller, antii?
<antii> http://www.alltomwindows.se/forum/topic/19286-efter-dammsugning-startar-inte-datorn/ ;)
<phnom> Jamen det är ju bara om man kör windows :P
<antii> Nej :/
<seno> aha, ok, det verkar viktigt o vara försiktig
<seno> själv har jag kört dammsugaren på max, för att det ska bli ett ordentligt sug så att säga
<antii> kör på ;)
<seno> kanske rena turen att inget hänt med datorn
<seno> fast ni talar väll inte om att man öppnar datorn o dammsuger????
<seno> vi talar om att man dammsuger utsidan på datorn....
<Silasle> Om den är stängd är det nog lite mer riskfritt
<seno> ja ja, för jag har aldrig skruvat loss något o damsugit komponenterna
<seno> bara damsugit tangentbordet och insuget/utblåset på sidan/undersidan
<[swe]jeppe> goddag
<phnom> God eftermiddag
<E3-Fisken> Terve
<[swe]jeppe> nån som har tips på nått bra program för foton och bilder till ubuntu?  vi använder tjejens macbook pro oftast men vill se vad linux erbjuder
<phnom> Digikam ska tydligen vara rätt bra.
<E3-Fisken> Shotwell tycker jag är helt okej, eller vad ska du göra med bilderna?
<[swe]jeppe> inget speciellt faktiskt bara nått logiskt program som förvarar dom. vet inte om ni har testat apples program?
<[swe]jeppe> sen går det att ladda ner betan för nya ubuntu?
<phnom> Finns både beta och daily builds
<[swe]jeppe> hur får man ner den?
<phnom> Man laddar ner den.
<phnom> Daily: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<phnom> Beta: http://ftp.port80.se/ubuntu-cd//oneiric/
<[swe]jeppe> går inte att uppgradera ubuntu som man har?
<E3-Fisken> om man har det går det att uppgradera
<[swe]jeppe> som ni förstår så e jag ny i ubuntu :-) går inte att typ gå in i uppdaterings hanterarn och uppgradera eller nått?
<phnom> [swe]jeppe: Det är ju inte direkt rekommenderat, eftersom det är en beta, men här: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/08/upgrade-to-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot-from-11-04/
<Silasle> "update-manager -d" i terminalen ska väl ge dig den senaste betan
<[swe]jeppe> vad betyder -d i terminal sammanhang?
<phnom> Det är ett argument till update-manager
<[swe]jeppe> typ att tvinga till en uppdatering?
<Silasle> i fallet med update-manager betyder det "--devel-release"
<[swe]jeppe> aa ok
<frusen> [swe]jeppe, det är en flagga
<Silasle> Check if upgrading to the latest devel release is possible
<[swe]jeppe> ni får ursäkta att jag bombar med frågor :-)
<frusen> är det någon som har hållt på med pthread?
<phnom> frusen: Ja
<phnom> frusen: Var det något speciellt du undrade?
<frusen> phnom, nja, bråkar med en segfault
<frusen> ska försöka ett tag till på egen hand
<phnom> Oka :)
<itmannen> Suck. Mitt nya försök med att installera gick åt pipan igen. Det vägrar samsas med mina överiga tydligen
<itmannen> Och det förstör min grub och fimpar 11.10 i samma veva. men 11.04 får vara ifred. mysko
<itmannen> Så nu nöjer jag mig med att ha det i min laptop för expriment
<itmannen> Som tur är så är det ganska enkelt att laga en grub
<frusen> phnom, okej, det här börjar kännas hopplöst
<rolfblidborg> Hejsan hejsan!
<rolfblidborg> Länge sen! :)
<P1mme> Hej. Finns det någon motsvarighet i ubuntu till windows hosts fil?
<phnom> frusen: Vad är det för fel? Finns koden på github?
<cahoot>  /etc/hosts
<realubot> Vad är problemet: ettercap -TqM ARP:REMOTE /0.0.0.0/ /0.0.0.0/
<realubot> Terminalen klagar på DNS?
<P1mme> cahoot: Tack, det borde jag ha kunnat räkna ut själv :)
<cahoot> np
<realubot> Hur blir man av med den gröna bocken i forumet? Genom att klicka på bocken en gång till eller?
<frusen> phnom, https://github.com/frusen/Dawn
<realubot> Den som markerar tråden som löst. Om man har råkat klicka i den av misstag?
<frusen> phnom, får en segfault när spelet avslutas
<itmannen> realubot </  Av misstag. Hur går det till ?
<realubot> itmannen: Det är inte jag som har gjort det. Det är en annan i forumet.
<realubot> itmannen: Fråga mig inte hur.
<itmannen> realubot </  Ok. Men det är väl bara att prova
<phnom> frusen: Kay, klonar det nu...
<realubot> itmannen: Det var vad jag tipsade personen om också men jag tänkte att någon kanske visste?
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Long time no see Roffy!
<rolfblidborg> I know! :(
<itmannen> realubot </  Tvärr så kan jag inte vara behjälpligt för jag gör aldrig några misstag
<rolfblidborg> Skolans nätverk har inte tillåtit mig att komma in på freenode :(
<rolfblidborg> Men quakenet har fungerat bra
<realubot> itmannen: Det är mänskligt att fela.
<frusen> phnom, schysst :)
<realubot> med ett m i mänskligt den här gången.
<itmannen> realubot </  Helt rätt. men jag anses vara omänsklig :D
<realubot> itmannen: DetiDu har väl hört det klassiska ordspråket: "Att fela är mänskligt, men för att verkligen ställa till oreda behövs en dator."
<realubot> *Du, inte DeriDu. :)
<realubot> *DetiDu
<itmannen> realubot </  Amen. Ett klokt ord. Som tur är så blir det lite oreda så man får träna hjärnan lite
<realubot> itmannen: http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.101527
<itmannen> realubot </  Senaste gången jag visade upp min omänsliga(enligt andra)  sida så kostade det mig 6000 i tingsrätten :D Men det gör inget
<itmannen> realubot </  :D Den var bra
<realubot> itmannen: Vad hände då?
<itmannen> realubot </  Jag blev dömd så klart. men det är överklagat till hovrätten
<realubot> itmannen: Ja. Det är klart men för vad?
<realubot> Du sysslar väl inte med piratkopiering?
<itmannen> realubot </  Nja jag vill nu inte ta det här. Lite väl mycket off topic :)
<itmannen> realubot </  Nej för rackarn. Inget sådant joller
<itmannen> realubot </  Kom ihåg att du skriver med en alphahane :)
<realubot> Du spöade säkert skiten ur en Windows-användare.
<realubot> Det är vad jag tror. ;)
<phnom> frusen: Nåt speciellt man måste göra för att det ska segfaulta? Här avslutar det snällt.
<frusen> phnom, :O
<itmannen> realubot </  LOL. Nä inte ens det. Dom tycker jag bara synd om. detta har inget med datorer att göra. Utan samhällskulturen
<realubot> Jaha ja.
<frusen> phnom, använde du make för att bygga?
<phnom> Ja
<phnom> Iofs, kan vara valgrind som bråkar.
<phnom> Nope
<difree> kommer Ubuntu 12.04 ha unity eller gnome 3?
<frusen> phnom, nämen jag klonar från gitten och kompilerar utan några ändringar. rad 93 i EventClass.cpp bråkar endå
<itmannen> difree </  Gnome3 så klart
<difree> hoppas det
<itmannen> difree </  Ja det kan du lita på :)
<difree> så ubuntu lägger ner unity då
<phnom> frusen: Kan du pastebina alltihopa?
<Nafallo> difree: ubuntu har redan gnome3, med unity istallet for gnome-shell uppepa.
<frusen> phnom, http://pastebin.com/RLzqcVaM
<difree> ahaa
<itmannen> difree </  Nej men gnome3 kommer att finnas i bakgrunden
<phnom> frusen: Uhm, jag har ingen EventClass här.
<realubot> itmannen: Jag kan upplysa dig om att hovrätten dömer i 90-99% av fallen som tingsrätten så det ser inte ljust ut.
<Nafallo> 11.10 har Gnome3. 11.04 har fortfarande gnome2
<difree> gnome 2 kommer att gå bort då
<phnom> frusen: Ah, found it.
<itmannen> realubot </  Nja. I mitt form av ärende så har det varit tvärtom hittils
<realubot> itmannen: Ok.
<realubot> Det är möjligt.
<itmannen> realubot </  Men spela roll. Huvudskan jag har fått framlägga min åsikter. Sen så bryr jag mig inte om vad andra tycker
<realubot> Nafallo: Det går ju att installera Gnome 2 i 11.10.
<realubot> gnome-fallback eller vad paketet kallas.
<frusen> phnom, testade http://digital.ni.com/public.nsf/allkb/EB202A78FB1D083186257117005CEF21
<itmannen> realubot </  Helt rätt
<frusen> men det hjälpte inte
<phnom> Huh, det felet har jag aldrig märkt. :) Alla segfaults har alltid vart mitt eget fel.
<phnom> frusen: Har du kört det genom valgrind/gdb för att få ut mer detaljer?
<frusen> phnom, http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/5161/24350153.jpg
<realubot> Nafallo: gnome-session-fallback
<frusen> phnom, det där är gdb
<Nafallo> realubot: ah. trodde den korde gnome3 ocksa.
<phnom> Mm
<itmannen> Åsch också. Nu missade jag nyheterna på TV
<Nafallo> samt att fallback korde unity-2d...
<phnom> frusen: Jag skulle tippa på att någon av pekarna pekar på konstigt minne.
 * Nafallo shrugs
<phnom> frusen: Och eftersom m_lock används på raden ovanför så är det nog m_create.
<realubot> Nafallo: Den kör väl Unity som nr 1. Och Unity 2d som alt nr 2. Dessutom går det att installera gnome-session-fallback om man vill ha Gnome 2.
<realubot> Så tror jag att det är.
<Nafallo> Depends: gnome-settings-daemon (>= 3.0), gnome-panel (>= 3.0), metacity (>= 2.30), policykit-1-gnome, gnome-session-bin (>= 3.1.91-0ubuntu2), gnome-session-bin (<< 3.2), gnome-session-common (= 3.1.91-0ubuntu2)
<Nafallo> realubot: ^-- gnome3
<realubot> Nafallo: Ja, fallback är Unity 2d i 11.10 men det finns ett paket som heter gnome-session-fallback som är Gnome 3? Eller har jag fel?
<frusen> phnom, hmm
<itmannen> Mysko. Inga beska kommentarer
<phnom> frusen: s/create/ready
<realubot> *Gnome 2
<Nafallo> realubot: du sa att det var gnome2, det ar gnome3 :-P
<realubot> Nafallo: Är gnome-session-fallback Gnome 3? Nej?
<realubot> Det kan inte stämma.
<Nafallo> realubot: ja
<frusen> phnom, huh?
<Nafallo> !info gnome-session-fallback
<itmannen> realubot </  Du kan inte få tillbaka gnom2 i 11.10
<difree> kan man installera ubunt med gnome3 och skippa unity ?
<itmannen> difree </  Vilken verisonkör du ?
<realubot> Nafallo: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/08/installing-using-classic-gnome-desktop.html
<difree> jag tänkte lägga in den senaste
<difree> jag kör debian just nu
<phnom> frusen: Jag skrev fel, skulle vara m_ready, inte m_create :)
<difree> jag vill varken ha unity eller gnome shell
<Nafallo> nafallo@wizard:~$ apt-cache show gnome-session-fallback | grep "This package"
<Nafallo>  This package contains the required components for the GNOME 3 fallback
<Nafallo> realubot: ^--
<realubot> "Well, you can use the classic GNOME desktop in Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot, but it will be the GNOME 3 classic desktop and not the old GNOME 2. To use it, install "gnome-session-fallback" using Ubuntu Software Center, Synaptic or use the command below:"
<realubot> Du har rätt.
<itmannen> difree </  Det jag kör och gillar absolut bäst är 11.04 med installation av gnome3 i efterhand
<Nafallo> realubot: klart jag har. jag sitter och kollar pa paketets deps...
<realubot> Vad är då skillnaden mellan Gnome 3 fallback och Gnome 2 egentligen?
<phnom> frusen: Det är inte så att den kör konstruktion medans tråden fortfarande waitar? Iofs borde ju pthreads ha koll på sånt men man vet aldrig.
<Nafallo> itmannen: fel. gnome3 ar installerat som standard. ;-)
<Nafallo> realubot: gnome3 ar nyare och fungerar lite annorlunda?
<difree> itmannen, jag vill helst ha plain mini ubuntu 11.10 och bara lägga på gnome 3 utan en massa spel och annat
<realubot> Det ser ju faktiskt helt skumt ut ser jag nu när jag tittar på bilden: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-43RUysPtOFA/TlVeuNTp4FI/AAAAAAAAF4U/4EJr93A-OSE/classic_gnome_3.png
<difree> inte ens unity
<phnom> frusen: destruktorn, inte konstruktion...
<difree> för jag gillar inte den
<realubot> Är Gnome 3 standard i 11.10? Varför har Ubuntu valt att "gömma undan" sitt Unity?
<itmannen> difree </  Här har du en bra guide http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.382069/sa-installerar-du-gnome-3-i-ubuntu-1104
<difree> itmannen, tack :)
<itmannen> difree </  I 11.10 finns redan gnome3
<realubot> Det är nog jag som rör till det.
<difree> itmannen, jag vill ha bor den där DJÄ...la sorry unity
<Nafallo> realubot: du ar confused.
<Nafallo> realubot: unity ar vad ubuntu har istallet for gnome-shell. bada ligger uppepa gnome3.
<itmannen> difree </  Håller med dig fullständigt. vansinngt fult
<realubot> Jag antar att 11.10 har: 1. Unity 2. Unity 2d 3. Gnome 3. gnome-session-fallback som är Gnome 3.
<Nafallo> realubot: alla du just namnde utom 2) ar gnome3 :-)
<realubot> Ok. Så Gnome Shell är ett utseende till Gnome 3. Precis som Unity.
<Nafallo> realubot: det kan man saga ja.
<realubot> Jag trodde Unity var fundamentalt annorlunda mot Gnome Shell (som jag trodde var ett annat namn på Gnome 3).
<Nafallo> unity ar ett annat shell typ :-P
<frusen> phnom, alltså jag har ingen aning om hur jag ska debugga det här :/ letar runt lite på nätet
<realubot> Mm. Då tycker man att det borde gå att växla mellan Gnome Shell och Unity som det går att växla mellan teman i metacity, typ.
<realubot> Eller themes i Appearance, snarare...
<itmannen> realubot </  men detta är inga teman
<phnom> frusen: Kolla om den fortfarande segfaultar om du inte destroyar cond i destruktorn. Det blev lite svårt att debugga det här när det inte händer =/
<realubot> Det hade varit mer praktiskt än att behöva installera ett helt paket, logga ut och in med olika Skrivbord.
 * itmannen is away: Ospecificerade uppdrag skola utföras i bostaden
<frusen> phnom, oki
<realubot> itmannen: Jag menar att om Unity och Gnome Shell bygger på Gnome 3 så hade det varit praktiskt med ett enklare sätt att växla mellan Unity och Gnome Shell än att ha två olika paket installerade.
<realubot> typ som themes i Appearance.
<realubot> Det var bara det jag menade men men.
<difree> en fråga.. kan man köra gnome3 utan något shell ?
<frusen> phnom, samma :/
<realubot> difree: Det tror jag inte. Hur skulle det se ut?
<difree> okej så det är antingen gnome shell eller unity som gäller
<itmannen> realubot </  Nja jag vet inte om jag håller med dig riktigt. Du byter ju ut mycket hur saker funkar och inte bara hur det ser ut
<realubot> difree: Du kan ju köra gnome-session-fallback då. Det är väl så nära utan shell som det går.
<realubot> itmannen: Det är i.o.f.s. sant. Det är mer än en utseendeförändring.
<itmannen> realubot </  Hm. Är du verkligen spiksäker på detta ?
<realubot> Nej. Jag har aldrig testat Gnome Shell så jag vet inte hur stor skillnaden är men det verkar vara stor skillnad.
<phnom> frusen: =/
<realubot> Är Gnome 3 en total omskrivning av koden i Gnome 2 eller varför är det så svårt att ha Gnome 2 som gnome-session-fallback till Gnome 3?
<realubot> gnome-session-fallback i 11.10 som då är Gnome 3 ser ju helt skum ut?
<frusen> phnom, kan du inte reproducera felet?
<phnom> frusen:
<phnom> frusen: Nope
<phnom> frusen: Om du inte har mer exakta steg jag kan prova med
<frusen> det enda jag gör är att trycka på Quit när spelet är igång
<frusen> phnom, ska testa reproducera på ett annat system
<phnom> Ok, för jag kan inte göra det här =/
<frusen> phnom, kunde inte reproducera på mitt andra system
<frusen> 1/3 alltså
<frusen> har inte samma version som på gitten så ska testa klona i en annan mapp
<phnom> frusen: Kolla om det är sama version av glibc/pthreads. Skulle kunna vara det.
<sakjur> pratar ni Skype?
<frusen> phnom, vad kör du?
<phnom> Vet inte, hur kollar man det? :)
<frusen> phnom, tänkte på system ;)
<frusen> sedan kan du kolla repo
<phnom> Jaha, det är Natty
<frusen> samma som mig alltså
<frusen> hade arch linux på den andra
<phnom> Det är glibc-2.13-1.
<phnom> Vi torde ju ha samma då om vi båda har senaste uppdateringarna?
<frusen> ao
<frusen> det kan vara något med fglrx
<frusen> borde testa köra utan
<phnom> Kanske det, jag kör nvidia via bumblebees optirun
<frusen> litar inte på fglrx för fem öre ;)
<frusen> brb då
<frusen> phnom, där satt den :D
<frusen> ahmen fyfan så drygt att det vart fglrx hela tiden
<phnom> lol
<frusen> jaja, tack tiden du offrade :)
<amelia> godkväll!
<phnom> lugnt
<phnom> frusen: Du måste ju fortfarande ta reda på varför och fixa det ;)
<frusen> phnom, argh fglrx har sin egna libGL.so
<frusen> är väl något med det
<Barre> go afton amelia
<larsemil> god afton barre
<Barre> go kväll larsemil
<larsemil> hur är det med jonas idag då?
<einand> och, då har jag kört Windows 8 i en virtuel miljö några dagar, dags för en skarp installation
<larsemil> trodde du hatade det?
<larsemil> :)
<Barre> det är väl bra med mig, hur är det själv emil då?
<einand> coolt, ubuntu one har utökat itll 5GB
<Dynamit> har själv Ubuntu one men har problemet att den säger att nyckel ringen är fel
<phnom> Dynamit: Välj rätt nyckelring då :P
<Dynamit> det är just det som är felet
<Dynamit> finns ingen vad jag ser
<Dynamit> förutom den för inloggningen
<Dynamit> Lösenordet du anv. för att logga in i din dator matchar inte längre ditt lösenord
<Dynamit> det är vad den säger
<phnom> Dynamit: Det kan bli så om man installerar en ny ubuntu med befintligt home och sen sätter nytt lösenord
<phnom> Då är det det gamla som gäller fortfarande
<Dynamit> har prövat det gamla x antal gånger
<phnom> Det går att byta i system->preferences->passwords and keys
<Dynamit> det är ju det att det är rätt lösen jag skriver in för att logga in har inte ändrat under tiden jag varit inloggad
<phnom> I värsta fall kanske du får ta bort den keyringen och göra en ny
<Dynamit> thx phnom
<Dynamit> räddare i nöden
<Dynamit> ska fika nu ha det bra
<phnom> frusen: Det kraschade när jag försökte spara :( Du är skyldig mig en lvl 2 lyche
<Kurdistan> :( mitt system har inte kraschat på evigheter
<Kurdistan> :( den har inte kraschat om jag minns rätt.
<phnom> Inte mitt heller, förutom när jag försöker byta grafikkort on-the-fly :P
<Kurdistan> phnom: rätt åt dig. :P
<frusen> phnom, spara har lite problem :/
<frusen> om du blir trött på att döda vargar klicka på "k"
<phnom> frusen: Tror jag hittade en bugg också, vargarna som spawnar om efter att man dödat dem går inte att markera
<phnom> frusen: Jo, jag hittade den ;)
<phnom> Bra magi. :)
<larsemil> vilket spel?
<frusen> github.org/frusen/Dawn
<frusen> haha, krashade just min bugtracker :S
<phnom> frusen: Är det du som gjort det från scratch? Det är rätt nice iaf :)
<frusen> phnom, nä, jag hoppade på tåget i julas
<phnom> frusen: Jag får Ruby error på http://213.114.111.27/redmine/projects/dawn-rpg
<frusen> men nu har de två andra programmerarna börjat med ett annat projekt :s
<phnom> :(
<phnom> "could not open database: unable to open database file (SQLite3::CantOpenException)"
<frusen> phnom, jo, försöker fixa't :)
<frusen> manipulerade databasen för hand
<Kurdistan> ni och era spel.
<frusen> tur att jag hade en backup
<Kurdistan> :P fixa mig sportspel
<larsemil> jag kommer inte in på github ens. :/
<frusen> Kurdistan, sätt dig och lira supertux
<frusen> larsemil, inte jag heller
<phnom> Det gör jag
<larsemil> vad är det för spel?
<frusen> larsemil, http://dawn-rpg.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<frusen> gamla sidan
<phnom> Lite irriterande att den inte stänger öppna fönster med esc :P
<phnom> Nästan så man vill sätta sig och hacka på den ;)
<Kurdistan> frusen: bästa spelet i världen. :P
<frusen> phnom, hehe jag vet, lägg till det på feature listan när bugtracken är uppe då
<Kurdistan> :( jag har dock klarat alla banor på expert nivå.
<frusen> eller fixa det själv :)
<Kurdistan> tur så har det kommit uppdatering
<larsemil> frusen: kul. har själv pysslat lite med spel i c++
<larsemil> frusen: och just ett turn based rpg spel
<larsemil> även om det där kanske inte är turnbased
<frusen> larsemil, ah, härligt
<larsemil> frusen: och sdl. :)
<frusen> nu är github uppe igen
<phnom> Enda spelet jag har varit med och skapat var en game of life implementation i VHDL
<phnom> Dock var han som skrev vår VGA-drivare lite klantig/lat så vi var tvugna att fula till en massa i mjukvara för att få det att funka vettigt.
<larsemil> frusen: ska prova kompilera.
<larsemil> frusen: kul med oss spel. om det är något man inte gillar eller saknar kan man bygga in det. :D
<frusen> larsemil, precis, sen om man vill lära sig så är det bara å kika
<larsemil> mm
<phnom> Även om k-knappen är lite fusk. Som att trycka f i Ski Free :P
<larsemil> men github mår inte helt bra alltså
<frusen> :s
<phnom> Det funkar bra här :S
<frusen> försöker du klona?
<phnom> Eh, scratch that.
<phnom> Ni har smittat mig :(
<johanbr> larsemil, github knakar kanske i fogarna sen huvudträdet för kärnan flyttades dit...
<Barre> det eller att jag har börjat kommita ming 22 rader per dag O.o
<barzam> trodde git var helt decentraliserat..
<phnom> Nu kan jag iaf klona.
<larsemil> Barre: det tror jag det är
<larsemil> mjo nu hoppade min klon igång också
<johanbr> barzam, decentraliserat är det väl men du behöver ju fortfarande en server nånstans
<johanbr> eftersom kernel.org ligger nere finns linus kernel-träd numera på github
<Barre> pushade precis 1.71KiB.. svajade det till?
<barzam> jo jag vet, men jag menade snarare att det inte finns ett huvudträd egentligen
<larsemil> fan Barre jag var ju igång och nu krashade det
<Barre> solly
<larsemil> radiance alltså
<larsemil> och så gillar jag att du från början bygger in stöd för yottabyte
<phnom> Barre: Vad kodar du för nåt? :)
 * larsemil *visslar*
 * frusen *grinar*
<frusen> har inte fått ett skit gjort i dag
<frusen> vad är det för problem med redmine... zzz
<Barre> larsemil: hahahah... tänker stort ;)
<Barre> phnom: haxar lite storage... mest för att det är kul :)
<Barre> larsemil: måste lägga en länk i /etc/radiance.conf som pekar mot den som är med i gitten jue (eller kopiera till den)...
<Barre> larsemil: men... var VÄLDIGT försiktig.. håller på med att initiera disk (tror inte jag pushat den verisonen ännu) som helt sonika utan att fråga raderar partitioner... långt ifrån stadigt m.a.o. ;)
<Barre> larsemil: vad tycker du om "projektnamnet" då? vet du var det kommer ifrån?
<larsemil> fan
<larsemil> får massa errors på typ kommandon som ls nu
<larsemil> cd
<larsemil> inget funkar
<itmannen> Jasså är hin håle här också
<phnom> Nä, han är hemma hos larsemil ser du väl.
<larsemil> nej då Barre.
<larsemil> jag trollade litebara
<itmannen> Jag tyckte det var ett nick
<Barre> larsemil: hahahaha
<phnom> Hmm, mitt weechat får spuck på långa rader nu =/
<itmannen> spunk heter det väl ?
<phnom> Nä, det är nåt helt annat.
<barzam> frusen: tänkte pröva dawn, men får felmeddelande om att settings.lua saknas, var ska den ligga?
<frusen> har du kört med ./configure?
<frusen> barzam, den ska ligga vid den körbara filen
<frusen> tycker själv det är lättast att göra ./configure --prefix=/den/här/sökvägen
<frusen> så man har allt på samma ställe ;)
<barzam> installerade med den här PKGBUILDen i arch: http://pastebin.com/gp2GgVAT
<frusen> gick det inte att klona ifrån github?
<larsemil> frusen: archfolk, gör alltid som de vill
<R2D21> Etnica - Starship 101
<itmannen> Undrar hur trött och seg man kan bli på en skala ? Det måste bero på det tunga arbetsledaransvaret här hemma
<frusen> http://213.114.111.27/redmine/projects/dawn-rpg
<frusen> höjden av trötthet
<R2D21> itmannen, Du gick ju och la dej i tid i går juh...
<barzam> larsemil: svårt att veta att det ens fanns på github, står inget om det på sourceforge-sidan iaf
<frusen> barzam, ursäkta, kolla in github.org/frusen/Dawn
<itmannen> R2D21  Helt rätt. men det har varit en hård dag för en gammal man
<frusen> sourceforge sidan är gammal
<itmannen> R2D21  Ditt nick. Är inte det en robot ?
<R2D21> itmannen, Här med. Fick vara uppe igår tills alla uppdateringar var installerade på farsans dator. Vågar inte låda den gå oövervakat då nätagget är lite för klent.  Nej jag är mej själv :-)
<itmannen> R2D21  Det brukar att bra att övervaka lite. R2D21 trodde jag var namnet från en film
<barzam> frusen: tack!
<R2D21> itmannen, Det stämmer men jag har haft detta nick sedans -95  Dock så bråkade jag med nicserver i ett halvår för att få heta R2D2 men gav upp.
<itmannen> R2D21  Ojdå. Har du varit igång här sen 95. inte dåligt det.
<R2D21> itmannen, Nej jag började med Linux/ubuntu 08 då sonen föddes
<frusen> hej [swe]jeppe
<phnom> frusen: Av backtracen att döma så kommer den inte åt databasen, är den igång? :P
<itmannen> R2D21  Ok. Men då har du ändock varit i luften bra länge. Jag började på "riktigt"94. Och kan fortfarande inget :D
<R2D21> itmannen, Nej jag är inte speciellt rutinerad. Använder Ubuntu för att det spar mej pengar, tid och bekymmer.
<frusen> phnom, vad tänkte du, sqlite?
<itmannen> R2D21  Spara pengar är inte att förakta. Varför göda dom som drunknar i pengar ?
<[swe]jeppe> heheh skulle lyssnat på dig frusen :-) fick inte igång ubuntu igen efter uppdateringen
<phnom> frusen: Ja. Den kan ju uppenbarligen inte komma åt databasfilen.
<frusen> [swe]jeppe, huh?
<R2D21> itmannen, Det var typ sviterna efter vista som gjorde att man hökll lägga av med datorer. Körde själv W2K i det längsta.
<[swe]jeppe> eller va det phnom?! jag skulle uppdatera till betan :-)
<itmannen> R2D21  Håller med dig. Jag körde också 2000 länge som arnetsmaskin på jobbet. Iof hade jag inget val. men 2000 gick bra
<phnom> Ja, det var nog jag som varnade dig.
<Peyam> HEj,
<[swe]jeppe> hehe
<R2D21> itmannen, Xp blev bra först efter sp3
<phnom> Peyam: Låt mig gissa, svart skärm efter suspend?
<Peyam> Suspend funkar inte på min dator. Konstigt att tidigare versioner gjorde det men inte den här
<Peyam> jag googlade och jag hittade det här...
<Peyam> http://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/hprofile-ak-snc4/275105_520131126_2086717324_n.jpg
<Peyam> nej fel
<Peyam> oj förlåt
<Peyam> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/power-suspendfail.html
<phnom> rofl
<Peyam> här
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe   Av vilken orsak skulle inte Ubuntu starta efter en uppdatering ? Det gör jag varje dag
<[swe]jeppe> uppdaterade till betan
<itmannen> 11.10 ?
<[swe]jeppe> mm
<Peyam> phnom: så det kommer aldrig  fungera?
<phnom> Peyam: Hur ska jag kunna veta det? :)
<itmannen> Jag kör 11.10 beta1 64-bits och uppdaterar varje dag utan några problem. Den går som en blixt
<Peyam> phnom:  För att du en riktigt Ubuntu nörd?
<phnom> Långt ifrån. Men iaf, vad har du för grafikkort?
<Peyam> ATI
<frusen> phnom, nu blev det bara värre
<[swe]jeppe> hmm, jag gjorde all installation osv sen skulle den starta om och fastna vid checking battery state eller nått ett par gånger sen kärde jag nån reparation av systemet och då kom den inte igång alls så nu e jag i win7 istället :-)
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe  Men jag har bytt till huvudserver i synaptic
<[swe]jeppe> que?
<Peyam> ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics
<Peyam> phnom: ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics
<[swe]jeppe> har typ 2veckors erfarenhet av ubuntu :-)
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe var que till mig ?
<phnom> Peyam: Och du kör de proprietära drivrutinerna?
<Peyam> phnom: vad innebär proprietära
<[swe]jeppe> aa
<phnom> Peyam: Att du kör drivrutinerna som du fick från Hårdvarudrivrutiner
<[swe]jeppe> vet unte hur ni gör sån rödtext till nån :-)
<[swe]jeppe> *inte
<itmannen> phnom  Om dom behövs så kommer det en ikon om detta
<Peyam> phnom: Jag har installerat ATI CCCC grejen på min ubuntu.. Gjorde det först jag kopplar datorn till internet
<phnom> Peyam: prova det här http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Natty_Installation_Guide#Suspend.2FHibernation
<phnom> itmannen: Det vet jag väl, jag frågade om han aktiverat dem...
<phnom> [swe]jeppe: Du skriver nicket först för att higlighta folk
<phnom> Peyam: Bara det första, inte det med compoisiting och fusion-icon
<itmannen> phnom  Nä det skrev du inte. Du frågade om han använde dom
<Peyam> Hur ska jag kunna lägga til det?
<[swe]jeppe> phnom: aaok
<Peyam> ska jag öppna och skriva dessa koder?
<haffe> Öppna din dörr.
<phnom> Peyam: Eller ja, antingen det första eller det andra. Med det första kommer du inte kunna köra compositing (skrivbordseffekterna) alls
<phnom> itmannen: ...
<Peyam> haffe: Shut up when you are talking to me. phnom : Vilken är bäst enligt dig?
<phnom> Peyam: Jag hade nog satsat på den andra isåfall, men då måste du komma ihåg att inaktivera compiz varje gång du ska suspenda.
<Peyam> Okej.
<Peyam> Jag ska byta till ubuntu nu
<Peyam> vänta
<haffe> Så agressiv du är idag.
<itmannen> Att kolla hårdvarurutiner gör nog lättast via program och hårdvarudrivrutiner. Då kan man välja om om man tidigare valt fel
<[swe]jeppe> går det att göra en sådan installations usb stick?
<Peyam> haffe: Jag? Neeeeeej.
<phnom> [swe]jeppe: Ja.
<[swe]jeppe> hittar bara till cd på hemsidan
<itmannen> Hm 2 om på raken. Inte snyggt
<phnom> [swe]jeppe: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download steg två och neråt
<phnom> Fast använd din iso för oneiric istället, om det var den du ville ha på sticka.
<phnom> Eller ja, bara steg två.
<phnom> :)
<[swe]jeppe> ok skall testa
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe  I dina program finns "Skapa uppstartsdisk"
<[swe]jeppe> itmannen håller på att ladda ner 11,10
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe  Ok. Lycka till
<[swe]jeppe> hehe tackar
<[swe]jeppe> nån som kan tipsa om nån bra hemsida med program för linux?
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe  Jag kan iaf tala om för dig att det går utmärkt att fixa en USB med "Skapa en uppstartsdisk" med 11.10. Jag har testat
<R2D21> [swe]jeppe, Det finns ett bra programföråd i Programcentralen i ubuntu. Där e de bara att lägga till så installeras det utan meck.
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe  http://appnr.com/
<[swe]jeppe> asså kanon itmannen
<[swe]jeppe> r2d21 det visste jag faktiskt :-)
<R2D21> [swe]jeppe, Ok .-)
<phnom> Kan man få weechat att skicka en \a eller ^G när någon highlightar en?
<itmannen> phnom  Vad betyder det du skriver ?
<phnom> itmannen: Att jag undrar om det går att få weechat att skicka en bell när någon highlightar mig.
<itmannen> phnom  En ljudsignal alltså. Men varför då ?
<phnom> Så att min terminal får urgent-hinten så workspacet blir markerat med rött.
<itmannen> I XChat går det iaf att ordna. Så har jag
<phnom> Det tror jag säkert, men nu var det weechat som efterfrågades
<itmannen> phnom  Ok. ursäkta min information då. Ska jag ta självmord nu ?
<R2D21> Måste gå nu. Sambon kallar...
<phnom> Nä, det är väl onödigt.
<p1mme> Var stark.. Stå emot R2D21
<itmannen> Bliv vid din läst kvinna :D
<[swe]jeppe> itmannen
<R2D21> Kanske avbetalning på hennes nya rigg jag byggde förra månaden 8-)
<itmannen> R2D21  :D
<[swe]jeppe> kan inte välja 11,10 i universal usb installer
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe  Är du i "Skapa uppstartsdisk" Och du då väljer att installera från en ISO ?
<phnom> Ah, kan någon vara snäll och highlighta mig? :)
<itmannen> Nope
<itmannen> phnom  XX
<phnom> Tack :)
<[swe]jeppe> itmannen nja har en engelsk version av win så har inte hittat programmet än
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe  Win ?. Är du inte frisk pojk :D
<[swe]jeppe> pajade ju ubuntu :-)
<phnom> [swe]jeppe: Bara följ instruktionerna på hemsidan, om du väljer usb och windows och sen trycker på show me how borde du få all information du behöver.
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe  Ok. men starta en live-cd och gör en USB därifrån istället. Det jag beskrev finns inte i win
<[swe]jeppe> aa ok
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe  Eller gör som beskrivningen som phnom anger
<phnom> Kan någon maila mig en flaska nässpray? Är trött på den här förkylningen nu...
<haffe>  /dcc send phnom nässpray
<p1mme> phnom: Ta en whiskey och sätt dig i en bastu
<haffe> Var köper jag whiskey vid den här tiden?
<p1mme> Det har man alltid hemma
<phnom> p1mme: Nä, den är slut :(
<phnom> haffe: Tack :)
<[swe]jeppe> ok så ubuntu kan ersätta allt mitt på windows som jag gör utom spel då? finns det bokförings program till ubuntu?
<Kurdistan> jeppe vad använder du för bokförings program i windows?
<Kurdistan> [swe]jeppe: http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=29942
<Kurdistan> kan vara värt för dig ta en titt
<[swe]jeppe> lite olika, läser företags ekonomi nämligen :-) på distanse så jag testar programmen så man får nån vana men skall ju jobba med skiten sen så
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe  Detta är nog det du söker. har testat det själv. Inte så dumt faktiskt. Och GRATIS http://ubuntu-se.org/wiki/Program/Lazy8
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe  Ska du bli lantbrukare ?
<haffe> Hmmmm.
<haffe> Finns ganja farmer till android?
<[swe]jeppe> hahha nej då. är en 26årig målare som läser företags ekonomi på kvällen och tar hand om min dotter. sen skall jag också börja läsa programmering A nästa månad
<Kurdistan> [swe]jeppe: sådant gillas.
<haffe> vad lär man sig i programmering A?
<Kurdistan> ta en titt på det jag länkat
<Kurdistan> haffe: det man inte går igenom på programmering b :P
<phnom> haffe: Vi lärde oss rita knappar i Visual Studio
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe  Ok. jag trodde det iom att du skulle jobba med skiten som du skrev
<phnom> Eller ja, jag lärde mig lite mer, men kursplaneringen gick ut på att rita knappar.
<[swe]jeppe> mm vill jobba med data. så vi får väl se. när jag skulle söka gymnasiet för evighetersen så va alla platser fulla så jag fick bli kock och sen  målar lärling
<haffe> Jag läste aldrig programmering på gymnasiet, men jag får känslan av att programmering A är de 3 första föreläsnignarna på intro i programmering.
<phnom> [swe]jeppe: Intressant karriär :P kockskola -> lärling -> målare -> ???
<[swe]jeppe> mm skit e det
<phnom> haffe: Ungefär så.
<[swe]jeppe> 6år med ett jobb man avskyr :-) men man levde efter sina tillgångar
<phnom> I Programmering C lärde vi oss C++, den var marginellt vettigare
<phnom> Programmering B har jag inte läst =/
<haffe> phnom: Så då vet du allt om POD, ABC och ADT ?
<phnom> haffe: Say what?
<[swe]jeppe> dyker upp i ubuntu snart bye
<haffe> phnom: Plain old datastructure, abstract base class och Abstract data type.
<phnom> Japp.
<gusnan> Varför lärde ni er inte C i kursen Programmering C? ;)
 * gusnan har dålig humor.
<phnom> Hehe
<haffe> C++, det är lite som att bygga hus med tandpetare.
<haffe> Du är överlycklig när det fungerar och därefter så svär du att aldrig göra det igen.
<phnom> Sounds about right. :)
<Peyam> "Jag ska köpa gymkort och gå ner 10 kilo" Hur korkat låter inte det här
<haffe> Beror på om du har 1) Tillgång till gym på annat sätt. 2) Vad du väger nu? 3) Vad du borde väga?
<Peyam> haffe:  Du är så duktiggg mannen.
<Peyam> haffe: Tror man lär sig C++. Tycker man borde lära sig python istället.
<Peyam> programmerin B är antingen VB eller JAVA
<haffe> Jag har kodat både C++ och Python.
<haffe> Jag kan c++ hyffsat.
<haffe> Det ger mig fortfarande mardrömmar.
<Peyam> haffe:  Gillar inte ngn av dem.
<itmannen> Tror jag ska bänka mig i TV-fotöljen och utforska mitt nya operativsystem i min laptop. Samt slöglo på TV
<Peyam> haffe:  Tycker all programmerin är tråkig
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) ha det skoj med ditt nya operativsystem.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Tack. Känns lite ovan ännu. men det ger sig
<Kurdistan> itmannen: allt nytt tar tid.
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> men klarar min gamla far köra den disten bör du klara dig.
<itmannen> See you folks
<Kurdistan> då han har dåliga kunskaper om operativsystem och allt vad burkar handlar om
<itmannen> Hm. men jag lär vara äldre än ahn :)
<itmannen> han
<itmannen> Gone >>>>
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) kanske. han är 53 år.
<itmannen> Rena ungdomen
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :)
 * itmannen Avviker
<frusen> får krupp av allt detta krånglande
<Kurdistan> frusen: spelet ditt?
<frusen> Kurdistan, har problem med bug-tracker:n
<Kurdistan> frusen: :) inget jag kan eller bistå med hjälp tyvärr.
<frusen> Kurdistan, det är lugnt, tack iaf :)
<[SWE]JePpE> im back :-) men inget ubuntu 11.10
<Kurdistan> [SWE]JePpE: bra kör inte 11.10.
<Kurdistan> det är ju fortfarande beta
<phnom> Hmm, undrar hur mycket som går sönder om jag uppgraderar :D
<[SWE]JePpE> testa :-)
<[SWE]JePpE> nån som använder ubuntu one?
<frusen> det här är vad jag har fått gjort idag: http://213.114.111.27/redmine/
<phnom> What could possibly go wrong?
<[SWE]JePpE> frusen project manager is down
<frusen> [SWE]JePpE, japp, inte ett skit alltså
<frusen> jag har gått bakåt
<[SWE]JePpE> haha
<Kurdistan> phnom: du är erfaren linux användare. dock är det inget man rekommenderar till nybörjare.
<[SWE]JePpE> ubuntu one eller dropbox?
<phnom> Kurdistan: Japp, jag är bäst på att ha sönder saker \o/
<Kurdistan> [SWE]JePpE: fördelen med ubuntu one är väl 5 gb gräns.
<Kurdistan> sedan lär det finnas andra fördelar med.
<[SWE]JePpE> 2 stod det när jag starta one nu om man reggar sig
<phnom> Kurdistan: För att göra det extra skojigt kör jag på batteri medans jag uppgraderar
<Kurdistan> phnom: :) haha.
<Kurdistan> [SWE]JePpE: det kanske är det 11.10.
<Kurdistan> [SWE]JePpE: jag kör inte längre ubuntu så jag har inte superb bra koll.
<[SWE]JePpE> asså arc då eller?
<Kurdistan> [SWE]JePpE: nee. :)
<[SWE]JePpE> windows?
<[SWE]JePpE> mint?
<phnom> DOS?
<Kurdistan> [SWE]JePpE: windows? nee. hellre :) kör jag ingen OS.
<[SWE]JePpE> os restart brb
<[SWE]JePpE> tebax
<Kurdistan> [SWE]JePpE: wb.
<[SWE]JePpE> ty
<Kurdistan> [SWE]JePpE: varför lägger du till [swe
<Kurdistan> :) jobbigt svara dig.
<[SWE]JePpE> hehe vet inte haft det ap länge sedan cs tiden
<Kurdistan> [SWE]JePpE: SWE-JePpE?
<[SWE]JePpE> hur ändrar jag då?
<Kurdistan> :) slipper jag [SW... sedan tab för få ditt namn.
<Kurdistan> phnom: :) förklara.
<phnom> Kurdistan: Räcker ju med [ och sen tab :P
<Kurdistan> [SWE]JePpE: ju, men han är nr två då. :)
<phnom> Inte här :P
<Kurdistan> phnom: va. kör du :P för klient?
<phnom> weechat är lite intelligent och väljer de som pratade senast först.
<Kurdistan> phnom: coolt.
<Kurdistan> ska söka i repot
<[SWE]JePpE> sida med snygga linux bakgrunder?
<phnom> Sen är ju inte klantaggar speciellt användbara här :P
<phnom> [SWE]JePpE: gnome-look.org
<[SWE]JePpE> tackar
<frusen> jag slänger upp wikit och använder github som issue tracker oxå
<Kurdistan> [SWE]JePpE: http://wallbase.cc/start/   gillar den här.
<frusen> att jag inte tänkte på det tidigare ;)
<[SWE]JePpE> http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/811534 den va nice
<Kurdistan> [SWE]JePpE: :) allt jag länkar är bra.
<[SWE]JePpE> kurdistan du har fortfarande inte sakt vilket system du har?
<Kurdistan> [SWE]JePpE: jag kör linux. :)
<Kurdistan> :) det finns många linux distar.
<Kurdistan> så någon av dem är det. :P
<[SWE]JePpE> :-)
<[SWE]JePpE> ja ja natti folket. dags att snutta kudde
<Kurdistan> [SWE]JePpE: godnatt och drömsött.
<phnom> Bah, min uppgradering bara failar =/
<Kurdistan> phnom: :) skyll dig själv.
<Kurdistan> phnom: man uppgraderar inte med enbart batteri.
<Kurdistan> :P
<frusen> https://github.com/frusen/Dawn/wiki     blev väl inte så pjåkigt?
<Kurdistan> ha det bra tux-vänner. sängen kallar.
<frusen> ska också slagga, hoj
<Stirner> Hallåå kanalen =)
<Stirner> någon vaken?
<net-split> nej :p
<Philip5> nope
 * net-split sover
<arand> Mjodå
<arand> Konstaterade just at minecraft använder SVN, samt att de lämnar massa skräp kavr i .jar filen de distribuerar, :)
#ubuntu-se 2011-09-20
 * Stirner sitter och bråkar med sin skärm *
<Stirner> Någon som vet hur man botar flimmer på extern skärm på laptop i 10.04?
<Stirner> med ett Nvidia kort och ett intelchip i laptopen
<Stirner> har ju sån däringa optimus dikallrt
<maxjezy> sover hela bunten?
<arand> Nja, kollade just klart på OSL-finalen, EPIC!
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<maxjezy> fan min dotter kryper runt på golvet och biter mig i fötterna
<Squarism> ngn vaken?
<Squarism> är det ngt muppigt med internet inatt?
<Squarism> maxjezy, arand ?
<arand> Inget speciellt vad jag märker..
<Squarism> kan du ladda www.dn.se?
<maxjezy> för mig verkar hela internet nere
<Squarism> sant?
<maxjezy> japp
<Squarism> eller trollar du stackars mig som måste jobba
<maxjezy> försökte googla men de tog typ 30 sekunder
<Squarism> fasen då
<maxjezy> OSL-finalen dvs
<maxjezy> skulle jag googla
<Squarism> OSL?
<maxjezy> ja de va visst någon starcraft turnerings
<arand> dn.se tar typ 3s för min del ...
<Squarism> nu kan du inte lmgtfy mig
<maxjezy> dn.se är iaf nere för mig
<Squarism> jag har telia
<maxjezy> The webpage at http://www.dn.se/ might be temporarily down or it may have moved permanently to a new web address.
<Squarism> kanske är biddragande
<maxjezy> jag har telia jag med
<arand> comhem, tror jag vi hankar på..
<maxjezy> det var något liknande fel för typ 6 månader sedan
<Squarism> gammalt djävla missskött gubbföretag
<Squarism> synd att min server står i samma co-location som dn
<maxjezy> facebooj funkar iaf
<Squarism> det är allt man behöver =D
<maxjezy> hatar när det är tjall på linan
<einand> maxjezy: vad har hänt?
<maxjezy> vissa websidor funkar dåligt eller inte alls
<maxjezy> typ
<einand> dns fel?
<maxjezy> jo nå sånt är de nog
<einand> maxjezy: döda den
<einand> maxjezy: testa byt till 8.8.8.8
<Guest79106> någon som vet hur man lagar 05:55:08 [freenode] -!- Nick einand is temporarily unavailable
<einand> stor nyhet i windows 8
<einand> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.404119/har-ar-nya-blue-screen-of-death-i-windows-8
<Kimmen> mm, såg den för nån dag sen, väldigt innovativt
<itmannen> Försöker vakna till liv lite försiktigt för att inte chocka kroppen
<itmannen> Funderar på en sak. Det står att det är 105 st här. Är verkligen alla dessa online ?
<phnom> Online ja, aktiva nej.
<itmannen> Men en klient är igång iaf ?
<phnom> Ja
<itmannen> Inte för det angår mig. men vad är vitsen med att ha en klient igång dygnet om
<Kimmen> jag har min igång i ett shell så jag kan återuppta sessionen när jag vill, var jag vill
<phnom> What Kimmen said.
<phnom> Och så missar man inget i scrollbacken heller, om det skulle vara nåt intressant där
<itmannen> Kimmen  I ett shell ?
<barzam> itmannen: starta din-ircklient i screen/tmux så kör den fatän du inte är påloggad
<phnom> itmannen: Fast man måste såklart ha en CLI-klient för det.
<barzam> sen är det bara att återuppta sessionen så är allt som du lämnade det
<itmannen> bamsefar  :) Ingen aning om vad du menar
<Kimmen> itmannen: shell, skal, bash, dash, csh, osv
<Kimmen> cli
<bamsefar> Va?
<barzam> command line interface
<phnom> bamsefar: Han tabbade klantigt bara.
<itmannen> Kimmen  Jo översättningen av shell vet jag. Men inte vad du menar
<itmannen> Så ni kör t.ex irssis
<Kimmen> jag har en ssh server igång som jag kan ansluta till, jag kör irssi i tmux och kan därmed koppla från utan att irssi stängs
<bamsefar> Jaha
<itmannen> Irssi har jag testat. men tyckte det var lite bökigt
<Kimmen> det är lite bökigt om man bara testar. Blir bättre när man lärt sig det =)
<phnom> <3 weechat
<speakman> <3 telnet
<phnom> Neee, telnet är bajs :(
<speakman> telnet eu.freenode.net 6667
<kodein> telnet är bloat
<kodein> netcat
<phnom> Pfft, jag visslar rakt in i TP-kabeln.
<speakman> kodein: för modernt
<speakman> ficklampa och fiber är sport
<Kimmen> bara jag som använder gammalt 28.8k modem och hackad skrivmaskins kombo?
 * speakman on hålkort
<itmannen> Kimmen  Jo det förstår jag. Så är det med det mesta
<kodein> Kimmen: ja, själv använder jag telegrafnyckel
<itmannen> Fastän jag tagit bort att som heter ljud i min Xchat så ploppar det när någon skriver. Undrar om det finns något i mitt system som gör detta ?
<phnom> itmannen: Antaligen bell
<phnom> Borde finnas en checkbox i inställningarna till Xchat
<kodein> xset -b
<itmannen> phnom  Jo men allt i Xchar har jag atgit bort
<phnom> kodein: Det är ju inget bra om han vill ha kvar den för annat.
<kodein> phnom: vbell tycker jag funkar bra för annat med. speciellt så stör det färre kontorsgrannar :)
<phnom> kodein: Jo, det gör det :)
<itmannen> kodein  Jobbar du på IRC ? :)
<kodein> om du kan omformulera din fråga kan jag kanske besvara den.
<itmannen> Glöm det. Du vet vad jag menade :D
<kodein> nej, det gör jag faktiskt inte.
<itmannen> Ok. Men vi lämnar ämnet
<itmannen> Lite märkligt är det. Har inga som helst ljud kopplade i min XChat. Så det måste komma från Ubuntu som sådant
<phnom> itmannen: Har du tickat bort alla alerts i preferences?
<itmannen> Japp. Finns inga ljud överhuvudtaget. Tomt
<phnom> Inte ljud, alerts.
<itmannen> Allt som heter "kanalmeddelande är tomt
<phnom> Och det piper *alltid*? Inte bara när någon highlightar dig?
<phnom> s/piper/ploppar/
<itmannen> Allt när det skrivs något
<itmannen> Ploppar
<phnom> Hopp, porva att skriva som kodein sa då, eller mutea det i ljudinställningarna
<phnom> sound effects -> alert volume
<itmannen> Hm. men där har jag inga larm aktiverade
<itmannen> Och ljudet är dragit ned till 0
<realubot> itmannen: Dom använder Screen på en server som ändå står och går 24/7 och sedan ansluter dom från en dator till servern och attachar screen:en med Irssi.
<itmannen> realubot  Aha. Ok
<phnom> realubot: Ah, du pratar itmanninska, stäng av hans ploppande :P
<itmannen> Det är ganska irri i längden. För ljud vill jag ha aktiverat för annat
<itmannen> Kanske jag skulle ta och prova en annan klient för att se om det är lika
<itmannen> Vad tror ni om Smuxi ?
<realubot> phnom: Ploppande?
<itmannen> Ja det ploppar när det är någon som skriver här
<realubot> itmannen: Är du säker på att du inte sitter på dass och irc:ar?
<realubot> Jag tänkter på ploppandet...
<realubot> ;)
<itmannen> Näääää. Jag lovar
<realubot> Ljudeffekterna kanske kommer från toaletten och inte från datorn?
<kodein> höj nivån nu.
<itmannen> Nog för att jag är nördig. men inte ens jag har en dator i sanitetsutrymmet
<itmannen> realubot  Ooops. Nu har du retat kodein :)
 * realubot gömmer sig för kodein under badkaret.
<realubot> http://svtplay.se/v/2112228/svt_forum/tisdag_-_budgeten_presenteras_och_debatteras
<realubot> Häng med nu.
<phnom> Kanske skulle börja med telnet istället, weechat buggar sig lite smått =/
<realubot> kodein: Där har du din nivå.
<realubot> Borg presenterar budgeten.
<itmannen> Kan någon tipsa om en annan klient än Xchat ?
<itmannen> ;D
<realubot> itmannen: Irssi?
<itmannen> realubot  Men götapetter vad trågigt förslag
<realubot> itmannen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<itmannen> realubot  Har testat det lite. Men vill prova något annat
<realubot> smuxi?
<realubot> :S
<itmannen> Japp. Jag ska prova med Smuxi
<realubot> itmannen: http://www.smuxi.org/screenshots/
<realubot> itmannen: Där ser du det.
<toni> Running Smuxi
<realubot> toni: Det är samma folk här i kanalen ändå.
<realubot> Det blir inte bättre för att du byter IRC-klient.
<toni> realubot:  :D Äsch också
<realubot> Jag är ledsen.
<toni> Livets stadiga uppförsbacke
<realubot> Man får vad man förtjänar.
<realubot> Eller inte...
<toni> realubot:  Aha. Ja då kommer jag ganska lidrigt undan ändå
<toni> Men det är iag inget "ploppande" nu
<realubot> phnom: Varför använder du Weechat?
<larsemil> because he likes it
<phnom> ^ What he said
<larsemil> weechat har bland annat ett vettigt plugin api
<larsemil> det har inte irssi
<realubot> Ja, men vad är fördelen/nackdelen jämfört med Irssi?
<realubot> Jaha.
<larsemil> det har en snygg nicklist som fungerar bättre än scriptet som ger dig det i irssi
<realubot> Mm.
<larsemil> det kan användas till fler saker än bara irc, irc är bara en av pluggarna till det
<phnom> larsemil: Förutom nu då, när min nicklist mystiskt försvinner :P
<larsemil> phnom: :D
<larsemil> men sen är det massor av funktioner jag saknar i weechat som finns i irssi, minns inte vad nu men det fick mig att gå tillbaka
<phnom> Eller ja, den blir "bortputtad" när det kommer upp för långa rader i chatten, den wrappar inte ordentligt.
<larsemil> låter som en setting
<phnom> larsemil: Ja, men jag förstår inte vilken. Speciellt eftersom jag inte kan komma ihåg att jag ändrade någon när det började hända
<larsemil> :/
<toni> itmannen: Test från Smuxi
<phnom> Kan ju iofs kanske ha fått en uppdatering till screen eller byobu...
<itmannen> Hm. Märkligt på min ära
<haffe> Vad består din ära av?
<larsemil> ostbågar
<itmannen> Nu "ploppade" det inget och jag har inte ändrat något i min XChat
<larsemil> Nej off to meeting. En kunds site lanserades igår. Idag ska vi ha möte om vad de vill göra till nästa version. och då pratar vi 100 000kr budget på den som lanserades igår.
<larsemil> herrå
<itmannen> larsemil  Lycka till
<phnom> Säker på att det är därför det ploppar? Det är inte för att du tabbar i terminalen eller så?
<itmannen> phnom  Nope. Det har inte med det att göra
<itmannen> phnom  Vill du skriva mitt nick ?
<phnom> itmannen: !
<itmannen> Tack. Nu blir jag ännu mer konfunderad. När mitt nick anges så "plingar" det. Inte annars ? Mysko
<phnom> ...
<itmannen> Tyst som i graven
<phnom> Nä, du måste bara ticka ur alertsen för "highlighted messages" också
<itmannen> phnom  :D men det var ju tomt för en stund sen. Men men. Värre problem finns i vår värld
<Coffe> morrn
 * itmannen Hustrun jobbar så jag måste fixa kaffe själv nu
<phnom> itmannen: PEBKAC :P
<itmannen> phnom  Va ?
<phnom> itmannen: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/PEBKAC
<realubot> itmannen: Har du kollat xchats inställningar för ljud?
<itmannen> phnom  Tack för den du :)
<itmannen> realubot  Jodå. Men det är något mysko. För XChat uppförs sig inte lika hela tiden vad gäller ljud/alerts
<itmannen> Tror jag ska ta och installera om den
<realubot> itmannen: sudo apt-get purge && sudo apt-get install xchat
<realubot> itmannen: Med purge tar du bort konfigurationsfiler också.
<itmannen> Men det är väl som den vänlige Herr phnom tror "Problem Exists Between Keyboard And Chair"
<itmannen> realubot  Helt rätt :)
<realubot> Det var snällt att phnom tipsade dig om felet.
<realubot> ;)
<itmannen> realubot  Visst. Jag är ytters tacksam för all hjälp
<realubot> Haha.
<phnom> Det brukar ju faktiskt vara där felet ligger, det vet jag av egen erfarenhet :>
<Kimmen> även kallat error 40 eller SBS
<realubot> SBS?
<phnom> Skit Bakom Spakarna
<realubot> Jaha.
<itmannen> Håna och bespotta en sjuklig gammal man ni. Gör det !
<itmannen> :D
<itmannen> Synd att jag inte nyttjar sprit. För då hade jag kunnat ta en fet grogg som tröst
<phnom> Grogga såhär på förmiddagen?! Vilken institution pluggar du vid? ;D
<itmannen> phnom  Pluggar ? tror du jag är en junior ? Det är 30 år sen jag pluggade :)
<itmannen> Hm. det blir nog 40 år faktiskt
<phnom> Hehe
<itmannen> Sen har det varit livets hårda och skoningslösa skola
<itmannen> Skönt att vi slapp den där toni i kanalen
<phnom> Ja, han var riktigt dryg och jobbig.
<itmannen> Huvvaligen. En djävulens redskap
<itmannen> Men nu gott folk så ska jag ut i den bistra verkligheten. Sköt er snyggt medans jag är borta
<amelia> *gäsp*
<HeMan> Morrn!
<amelia> hej HeMan
<speakman> amelia: inte bytt jobb än?
<amelia> speakman: jo.
<amelia> speakman: snart en månad sedan.
<antii> ;)
<speakman> amelia: och redan trött?
<HeMan> nån som kör Solaris och ZFS och kan verifiera att det inte finns fsck till ZFS?
<amelia> speakman: sov dåligt inatt..
<amelia> HeMan: det gör det nog inte nej.
<HeMan> amelia: ok
<amelia> HeMan: vad jag kommer ihåg sysslar den med "städning" på heltid
<HeMan> amelia: just avsaknaden av fsck till btrfs används som argument mot att inte köra det
<HeMan> amelia: tänkte om zfs klarat sig utan i alla dessa år kanske btrfs också gör det
<amelia> ZFS will change the way UNIX people think about filesystems. How do you use fsck with a ZFS filesystem? You don’t. ZFS filesystems are always clean
<amelia> \o/
<HeMan> :)
<amelia> kan man implementera zfs hemma kanske?
<amelia> jag vill ha en lägenhet som alltid är ren.
<speakman> kodein: använder du "anything"?
<HeMan> amelia: roomba?
<HeMan> amelia: alternativt koppel på bamsefar?
<speakman> kan man göra RUT-avdrag på ZFS då?
<bamsefar> HeMan: Vafan :(
<HeMan> bamsefar: "bamsefar är som fsck för lägenheten", kan du ha som slogan sen!
<amelia> HeMan: ah typ så.. roomba alltså
<amelia> nu lunch
<HeMan> amelia: LG  har en roomba
<kodein> speakman: jag tror jag provade det lite, men nej, inte nu iaf
<speakman> HeMan: om btrfs; "Initial online fsck support announced June 30, 2011."
<kodein> amelia: copy-on-write på alla saker man flyttar?
<speakman> kodein: okie. verkar coolt för det lilla jag provat men önskar motsvarande funktion för t.ex. completion i C etc
<kodein> var det det man behövde olika bakändor för för olika språk, förresten?
<kodein> jag tror jag uppskattade att använda det för lisp, hsh
<speakman> jo anything är ju ett framework som det verkar
<speakman> anything-config är väl den grundläggande av fungerande moduler
<speakman> det här har jag lagt in; http://emacs-fu.blogspot.com/2011/09/finding-just-about-anything.html
<speakman> och C-x b blev ju helt klart lite roligare
<speakman> C-c I är ju smidigt också. Men jag saknar fortfarande någon riktigt välfungerande completion för C. Eller något t.ex. visar parameterlista när man ämnar anropa en funktion.
<kodein> CEDET? ;)
<speakman> *host*
<speakman> okej, det var inte Visual Studio jag hade tänkt klämma in i emacs... :)
<kodein> jag känner nån som känner nån som lyckats få både CEDET och gnus att funka!
<kodein> men det är väl semantic man behöver för c-biten?
<kodein> så man kanske klarar sig med bara den delen av cedet?
<speakman> ska kolla
<speakman> otäckt när cedet inte finns i debian repo... hmm
<kodein> det är ju inbyggt i vaniljemacs sen ett par releaser, så...
<speakman> åhå.. :D
<speakman> (who would have known...)
<bittin>  nu har jag bränt Lubuntu 10.10, Mac OS 9.2.1 för iMac G3 och Solaris 7
<MrMind> hmm, asså jag har gjort en minimal installation av ubuntu och jag har märkt att det tar längre tid att logga in på icke root kontot, alltså det vanliga kontot, när man skrivit in lösenordet och väntar på att prompten ska tar det ca 2-3s längre för det vanliga kontot än root konto, kan något vara fel?
<Kimmen> min burk gör så med, vet inte varför och har inte funderat på det
<speakman> gissar på att den gör några statuscheckar när man loggar in som vanliga användaren. Den varnar bl.a. om diskutrymmet blir litet. Om det finns uppdateringar att ladda ner. Etc etc.
<speakman> eftersom Ubuntu inte designat för att man ska logga in som root så finns förmodligen inte dessa checker där.
<amelia> HeMan: samsung hade en billig. matchar tv:n också. :P
<MrMind> Kimmen:  aha okej, men jag kör utan gui alltså…
<MrMind> eller gör du också det?
<Kimmen> japp, minimal install
<Kimmen> gör samma med server install
<MrMind> Kimmen: aha okej, men då är nog inget fel iallafall :)
<Kimmen> MrMind: säkerligen inte =)
<chees> helo hur bra stöd är de för ati radeon kort :P
<arand> chees: Kollade just på det.. http://www.x.org/wiki/radeonhd#SupportedHardware
<arand> chees: Oh, förresten det är radeon, inte radeonhd, nuförtiden
<airboydkitty> Kan man inte köpa Kindle i Sverige?
<airboydkitty> De verkar ha släppt en ny generation för väldigt billigt pris som jag såg en videorecension på som var mycket lockande.
<airboydkitty> Tusen gånger mer lockande än en iPad.
<chees> ok
<t^> ingår ju globalt gratisnät till kindle :D
<t^> någon borde haxa så man kan tethra
<airboydkitty> Globalt gratisnät?
<chees> vet inte om man ska vara tvungen med att köra winblows på asus 1215 b med radeon 6330 kort
<airboydkitty> Den använder väl WiFi?
<t^> ja asså du kommer åt internet överallt i världen
<t^> nej
<t^> gsm
<t^> det som är så sjukt
<t^> polare köpte kindle i usa iaf
<airboydkitty> Den här använde WiFi i alla fall.
<t^> han kan surfa på sin här hemma på gsm gratis
<airboydkitty> Kanske nytt med den modellen.
<t^> går ju skitsegt
<t^> typ 1kb/s
<t^> men iaf...
<airboydkitty> Man vill ju inte surfa på den...
<t^> nej man vill dela ut internet när man är ute och reser eller liknande
<airboydkitty> Utan läsa artiklar som man verkligen inte orkar läsa här framför datorn.
<t^> så man kan ha kontakt med jorden gratis :D
<airboydkitty> Jorden?
<t^> mm
<airboydkitty> Var är du på semester? Månen?
<t^> haha ne men typ tallink eller nå
<t^> ;P
<t^> grekland osv
<airboydkitty> Är inte Tallink ett företagsnamn? o_O
<t^> drar du på mobilen där och kopplar upp dig är det ekonomisk konkurs
<airboydkitty> Jo...
<phnom> chees: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1749630
<t^> båt till tallinn ;P
<airboydkitty> Bara i Finland räknade jag ut att det skulle kostat mig 100 kr att ladda http://www.aftonbladet.se/ en gång.
<t^> tycker det är fräsigt att man får gratis nät överallt bara
<airboydkitty> FAST det var super-turbo-3G-hastighet.
<t^> även om det går skitsegt
<t^> jo men iaf
<airboydkitty> Helt jävla sinnessjukt.
<t^> skicka ett vanligt sms ifrån östersjön kostar ju typ 20kr
<chees> phnom tack
<t^> va skitnära att dra igång webradio när jag åkte sist
<airboydkitty> Har du någon aning om hur rädd jag var för att min webbläsare eller Windows skulle börja suga ned uppdateringar?
<t^> tur man inte gjorde det
<chees> ska ev testa den driven
<chees> har tastat alla andra och den crashar bara på dom
<airboydkitty> 50 MB uppdatering till Windows = ekonomisk ruin.
<t^> ja det kostar fläsk per MB
<t^> men inte med kindle :D
<airboydkitty> Så mycket att man helt enkelt inte surfar om man inte gör det för att bevisa att man har oändligt med pengar.
<airboydkitty> Helt seriöst. Det är som om det vore typ 1993 och man ville surfa utomlands. Samma priser, fast snabbare.
<airboydkitty> Kanske dyrare t.o.m.
<airboydkitty> Men verkar ju ändå skumt att de inte säljer Kindle i Sverige?
<phnom> Kindle är väl amazons grej
<airboydkitty> Ja.
<phnom> Och de skeppar ju till Sverige?
<airboydkitty> Jag kollade på Dustin... tänkte inte ens på att kolla Amazon...
<t^> tror faktist det är dyrare att surfa nu för tiden
<airboydkitty> Antog att det skulle bli problem med strömsladden.
<t^> beställ ifrån usa så du får gratissurfet
<t^> :)
<airboydkitty> Låter för bra för att vara sant.
<t^> om det finns kvar
<t^> ja jag trodde inte på det heller först
<phnom> De säljer väl bara kindle på amazon.com kan jag tänka mig.
<airboydkitty> Med USA-strömmis. :(
<phnom> http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Wireless-Reader-3G-Wifi-Graphite/dp/B003DZ1Y72/ref=amb_link_357237262_4?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=1NT6DTAWVAAM9AHAEEY0&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1315339922&pf_rd_i=507846
<t^> vet inte om det är nå begränsning men vi hade inte hittat nå när vi lekte
<phnom> Jävlar i mig vilken länk, sorry.
<airboydkitty> Hur i helvete kan Internet vara standardiserat och telefoner vara standardiserade och så när STRÖMSLADDAR inte är det?!
<chees> tuff
<chees> :P
<chees> nån som har kört ubuntu 10,10 är den något stabil ännu
<t^> är väl ganska så standard nu
<airboydkitty> 189 U.S. dollars = 1 263.96041 Swedish kronor
<t^> alla nya ska ha usb micro
<phnom> airboydkitty: Jag tror faktiskt du får svensk sladd om du anger sverige när du beställer...
<t^> utom apple...
<airboydkitty> Jag blir alltid förvånad när 1 USD inte är 10 kr...
<phnom> t^: Han menade andra änden :P
<airboydkitty> phnom: Verkligen?
<t^> jaha
<t^> dom kör inte 220 i usa
<t^> :)
<phnom> Nä, de är lite efterblivna därborta
<airboydkitty> Varenda land tycks vilja ha en egen design på sin strömsladd.
<t^> tycker imperial system är betydligt värre
<airboydkitty> Eller strömuttag ska jag kanske säga.
<t^> vem fan väger sig i stone och ounce t.ex
<t^> eller bygger en bil med hjälp av tum
<t^> där kan vi snacka efterblivet
<airboydkitty> Jag väger ett tantal skäppor och min dator har flera tjog med ord i RAM.
<airboydkitty> *antal
<t^> jepp, men tror vissa sidor är blockade
<t^> [12:35:09] Calle: tror de kommer ta bort den featuren snart
<t^> han surfar fortfarande på kindlen men dom har blockat vissa sidor nu tydligen
<t^> usa kindle modell äldre
<airboydkitty> "blockat vissa sidor" låter mysko.
<t^> har själv surfat på den
<t^> fungerar faktist :D
<airboydkitty> "free shipping" lär ju INTE gälla Sverige.
<airboydkitty> 189 USD till för frakten. :D
<phnom> airboydkitty: Om du tittar på högra kanten kan man välja till en annan strömadapter för $9.99
<realubot> airboydkitty: http://www.iriver.com/product/view.asp?pCode=002&pNo=86
<t^> står ju faktist free 3g wireless på länken du skrev nu phnom :D
<realubot> chees: Tror Ubuntu ska fungera på asus 1215b.
<airboydkitty> iRiver = jag river[ sönder sidorna].
<t^> usa swe japan har han kört på
<phnom> t^: Ja :)
<t^> vill ha sånndär som modem
<t^> tejpa fast på laptopen
<airboydkitty> Allting där det står "free" på amerikanska sajter brukar alltid vara "American only".
<t^> jo men det störda är att det fungerar här och i japan också :D
<t^> förmodligen i massa andra länder
<t^> slött som fan men iaf
<airboydkitty> Är du i Japan?
<t^> ne men min polare brukar ränna runt
<realubot> airboydkitty: http://www.zdnet.com/photos/new-e-reader-showdown-googles-iriver-story-hd-vs-amazons-kindle-wi-fi/6257899
<t^> han som köpt kindlen
<t^> därför han köpte den
<airboydkitty> Agda, 89, någonstans, betalar för t^s surfning.
<t^> :)
 * t^ gömmer wifiantennerna
<airboydkitty> :S :S :S :S
<airboydkitty> Sjuka är att jag mest kommer använda den för en enda sak: att läsa Städjes skriverier från IDG.
<eemohw> någon som har tips på ett wifi kort/dongle som har bra stöd i linux?
<chees> teaöubot trevligt
<chees> realubot
<chees> ska de bara va så enkelt få in den driven
<airboydkitty> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQXVHITd1N4 <-- Herregud vad jag kollade sönder den scenen på VHS...
<realubot> "Tobaksskatten föreslås höjas fr.o.m. 1 januari 2012. Cigarettskatten höjs med cirka
<realubot> 8 procent, snusskatten med cirka 11 procent."
<airboydkitty> Hade YouTube funnits när jag var liten hade den stått på repeat dygnet runt. Hi-hi.
<airboydkitty> Snuskskatten då?
<realubot> 11%
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Den ligger kvar på samma nivp.
<realubot> *nivå
<t^> tycker det är härligt
<t^> med skattesänkande regering
<t^> som höjjer alkoholskatten gång nr 2
<t^> och nu tobaksskatt
<t^> :D
<t^> trafikförsäkringsskatten höjs
<airboydkitty> De borde höja idiotskatten.
<airboydkitty> Baserat på hur stor idiot man är.
<t^> :P
<airboydkitty> De skulle få in triljarder.
<t^> förmodligen
<airboydkitty> Dessvärre skulle de själva tvingas punga ut med större delen av sitt eget arvode.
<HeMan> tobaksskatten är väl en idiotskatt?
<realubot> chees: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1749630
<airboydkitty> Nja... inte för att jag röker eller någonsin rökt, eller planerar att röka, men det ser faktiskt onekligen coolt ut.
<t^> röker bara någon cigarill eller cigarr vid speciella tillfällen iaf men det är principipen!
<airboydkitty> Det går inte att komma ifrån.
<HeMan> fast vi ska inte diskutera partipolitik här
<HeMan> heh, jag tycker det ser riktigt korkat ut att röka
<t^> mm de äre
<t^> :D
<HeMan> men det kan bero på att båda mina föräldrar dog av rök-relaterade sjukdommar
<airboydkitty> Inte i gamla filmer. Kanske idag om de tvingas stå i ett rökrum.
<airboydkitty> "Ta en cigg så lugnar du ned dig." "Ta ett glas whisky so du lugnar nerverna."
<airboydkitty> Allt handlade om att röka och supa för att återställa sig på olika sätt i gamla filmer. Hi-hi.
<chees> jo
<chees> trött på ati
<chees> hehe
<airboydkitty> HeMan: :|
<realubot> chees: Vad är problemet då?
<chees> den har crashat
<chees> klagar på radeon
<chees> sen laggar defult drivers
<realubot> chees: Jag tror du får tanka ner drivrutinen från AMD/ATI hemsida. Det stod något om det i forum-tråden.
<chees> då funkar inte sleep mode
<chees> hehe
<chees> och de är de ha hållt på grejat med innan
<chees> och  testat debian o en masa
<realubot> chees: Jag klarar mig utan sleep mode. :S
<chees> ja men men den har crashat på den driversen
<chees> men de mobila
<speakman> ATI suger i Linux
<speakman> Jag överväger byta tillbaka från HD5770 till ett GT6600 bara för att ATI suger så förbannat.
<speakman> pissdålig prestanda och skärmen "juckar" mellan sleep och inte
<chees> jo
<chees> ja kan fan inte byta
<chees> köpte mig en asus 1215 b liten ska för att bar akört lklinux på den
<speakman> taskigt läge
<arand> speakman: fglrx eller xorg-radeon?
<chees> ja de är shit tråkigt
<chees> vill inte ha in win
<chees> hehe
<chees> var föresllår ni
<airboydkitty> Att du köper en Mac.
<airboydkitty> Vad är "skallkrav"?!
<airboydkitty> Krav relaterade till huvuden?
<realubot> Hur bränner man en .bin fil i Ubuntu utan Kb3?
<HeMan> realubot: beror väl på vad det är för .bin-fil
<HeMan> realubot: om det är en iso kan du använda wodim
<realubot> HeMan: .bin .cue Det är en DVD-image.
<HeMan> realubot: wodim ska kunna lösa det tror jag
<HeMan> realubot: har aldrig haft att göra med .cue
<realubot> HeMan: Jag kollar det. Tack.
<airboydkitty> s/image/avbild/
<realubot> HeMan: .cue är bara en info-fil till .bin, tror jag.
<speakman> arand: xorg-radeon. fglrx hade stora problem med mina dubbla skärmar iirc. Det var mer också.
<HeMan> realubot: ok. gjorde man på wodim och det verkar som den handskas med dom filerna med
<realubot> HeMan: "cuefile=filename Take  all  recording related information from a CDRWIN compliant CUE sheet file.  No track files are allowed when this option is present and the option -dao is currently needed in addition.
<realubot> "
<realubot> HeMan: Så står det om cuefile i man wodim t.ex.
<chees> realubot vad föreslår du :P
<realubot> chees: Ja du. Jag vet inte. Det är lurigt när grafikkortet inte drar jämnt med Ubuntu. :S
<chees> jo
<realubot> chees: Går det inte att köra utan 3d-effekter?
<realubot> chees: Gnome 2 (NO effects) i 11.04?
<realubot> När du loggar in?
<realubot> I väntan på att Ubuntu 11.04/11.10 rullar fint på datorn?
<airboydkitty> http://www.ne.se/rainbow/ <-- Härligt att dra musen runt där.
<arand> speakman: Sitter för tillfället i val över gtx 560M eller HD 6990, där faktiskt radeonkortet verkar ha något bättre support i de öppna drivisarna, men lär ju bli fglrx/nvid man kör med ändå, så frågan är hur det rullar där... :/
<speakman> Nvidia alla dagar. _ALLA_ dagar.
<speakman> Jag kör som sagt de öppna drivarna nu och de är rent skit.
<speakman> Får kanske 25-30 fps i Minecraft. Det säger en del.
<chees> nä är bara de hackar i video mm
<chees> och bilden ser carpig ut
<arand> Jo, har fått det intrycket också, tänkte att det kanske förändrats på de senaste 3-4 åren, men kanske inte då :)
<Davst> Har de skummaste problemen med ljudet i ubuntu just nu alltså
<realubot> Det var ju snack om att ATI var bättre i Linux ett tag men jag vet inte...
<Davst> kör en ion2 burk så jag kör ut ljud via hdmi.. följde en tråd på ubuntuforumen angående detta men får inte till det helt.. det skumma är att, ljud funkar i xbmc om jag kör med custom plughw:1,7 jag får dock inget ljud på desktopen, men jag får ljud via flash
<Davst> eller ok jag får ljud om ja kör en mp3 med men det är skrapigt och asdåligt
<HeMan> AMD (ATI) har släppt mycke av sin dokumentation till grafikkorten så därför tänkte man att det skulle bli bättre
<speakman> ATI skulle ju släppa specarna så open source-utvecklarna kunde ge "järnet". Men hur det gått med det vet jag inte. Resultatet hittills är under all kritik iallafall.
<HeMan> men det tar tid att implementera allt och dom roar sig med att släppa nya kort hela tiden...
<chees> ok
<chees> får bli iwn blows
<chees> så trååkigt
<Davst> av min upplevelse av linux hittils
<Davst> är det lite mer som en livsstil än ett OS
<Davst> man får va okej med att det är en jävla massa som inte riktigt funkar eller är på g ngn gång i framtiden =P
<speakman> njae det mesta fungerar om man bara väljer rätt hårdvara t.ex.
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> Det gäller att kolla upp hårdvaran ordentligt innan köp.
<speakman> och oftast fungerar allt ändå, men man kan behöva lite mer kunskaper än vad som finns att hämta bakom grafiska skal.
<realubot> Då är det ganska lugnt.
<Davst> jo men jag menar om man har hårdvara från 2000-talet
<chees> är nog bara radeon kortet de krocar på
<chees> även amd fushion
<speakman> ja låst hårdvara kan man inte göra så mycket åt
<speakman> och om ATI släpper skitdrivrutiner så kan manju knappast skuldbelägga communityt för det.
<chees> kanske borde göra ett försök till
<Davst> jo förvisso
<Davst> men ljud t.ex.
<Davst> varken alsa eller pulseaudio är så mkt att hänga i granen
<realubot> chees: Du har testat drivaren i Additional Drivers? (HÃ¥rdvarudrivrutiner)
<realubot> chees: Och drivaren från ATI sajt?
<chees> ja
<chees> testade den fårn ati sajt i debian då låste de isg helt :P
<chees> testade den från ati sajt i debian då låste de sig helt :P
<realubot> chees: Det verkar ju som om folk i forumet får datorn att fungera med drivaren från ATIs sajt.
<chees> jo
<chees> får göra ett frösök
<chees> tycker bilden bara vart crap
<chees> och de hackat
<speakman> fglrx lär väl vara bättre, jag tror mitt främsta problem var de dubbla skärmarna
<chees> ok
<chees> trode de skulle funka bra i debian rullande distro men icke
<chees> på min stationära funkar allt topen :)
<chees> där kör jag linux mint
<speakman> linux dint
<chees> jo :P
<chees> grym trevlig skrivbords miljö
<realubot> chees: Tveskamt om Debian fungerar bättre än Ubuntu på Asus-datorn.
<PistolPete> tjenna, någon som har lust att hjälpa en nybörjare med ljudinställningar?
<realubot> chees: Det är ju samma drivrutin och det är nog där problemet ligger.
<realubot> !ask | PistolPete
<ubot2> PistolPete: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<PistolPete> ah, allrite. Har ett turtle beach santa cruz, kör med 11:04, ställt in allt i alsamixern, får inte ut något ljud alls, har 5.1 och när jag testar speakers på inställningen som preferences väljer får jag bara testljudet ur vänstra bakre
<chees> jo
<chees> sen spökar d emed express gate
<chees> riktig dynga va man ska me de till
<amelia> jaha, vad händer här idag då?
<chees> inte mkt
<chees> passar 2 mördar hundar
<maxjezy> inte mycket här heller
<maxjezy> funderar på att gå ner och köpa en platta öl
<chees> vänta på mat
<chees> kyckling lår
<maxjezy> jag ska nog beställa hem pizza
<chees> inviger min lilla frys på 400 liter
<maxjezy> har bestämt mig för att leva på snabbmat resten a månaden
<phnom> Inte kyckling lever då?
<chees> nä lever får hunden ta :)
<chees> därav jag har frys box te hunden
<chees> ska ner med 200 kg där
<maxjezy> har du några lik i garderoben som börjar lukta illa?
<chees> naj
<chees> men måste upp mer i kvot :)
<chees> har man kg pris på 9 kr
<maxjezy> varför?
<chees> för de blir så :)
<maxjezy> ok
<PistolPete> finns ingen som kan hjälpa mig med detta? har pillat 5 timmar nu
<maxjezy> PistolPete, jag lovar att du kommer känna dig bättre om du löser det själv
<maxjezy> nej fan ja skulle ju sova
<amelia> PistolPete: om jag hade den minsta anning om ljud så hade jag kunnat hjälpa, men nu har jag inte det.. :(
<PistolPete> haha okej, tack iallafall
 * amelia lyssnar på en amerikan som inte låter särskillt entusiastisk och har en såndär röst som får en att somna..
 * maxjezy är ledsen
<amelia> maxjezy: varför är du ledsen? :(
<maxjezy> känner ingen livsglädje längre
<amelia> hej itmannen!
<itmannen> amelia  Hej du glade
<amelia> maxjezy: meh, du har ju världens sötaste barn!
<maxjezy> har inte råd med dator så jag kan bli bättre på 3D och så är jag illamående så ja inte kan jobba
<maxjezy> dagarna bara går
<amelia> maxjezy: har du inte fått hjälp med illamåendet än?
<itmannen> Nu finns det en glad gammal itman. Mitt nya grafikkort har kommit. Nu gäller det bara att få igång det
<amelia> maxjezy: gjorde du den där röntgenundersökningen de ville skicka dig på?
<maxjezy> amelia, japp
<amelia> maxjezy: hittade de inget?
<maxjezy> nej, inget onormalt
<itmannen> Livet leker. iaf en stund
<amelia> maxjezy: men har du inte fått mer hjälp?
<maxjezy> nej
<maxjezy> nu kräks jag som en jävla fontän också
<maxjezy> vågar knappt gå till affären längre
<phnom> maxjezy: Du kanske är gravid? :)
<amelia> maxjezy: dåligt. har du varit till doktorn igen?
<Davst> kan man hindra apt-get från att ta bort ett paket när man installerar ett nytt
<maxjezy> amelia, några gånger sen i pratade
<maxjezy> 2-3
<Davst> ?
<haffe> Dansa för tusan.
<amelia> maxjezy: vad säger de då? de måste ju lixom ta det på allvar, du har ju mått i illa hur länge som helst.
<maxjezy> sen i maj förra året om ja inte mins fel
<maxjezy> maj-juni
<amelia> jo, det är ju mer än ett år..
<maxjezy> jag har nog spytt mer än 1000 ggr sen dess
<amelia> det är ju inte särskillt bra..
<maxjezy> det konstiga är att ja inte gått ner i vikt
<amelia> äter du som du ska?
<maxjezy> jorå
<maxjezy> men nu ger jag upp
<amelia> men du går inte upp heller?
<maxjezy> ska äta pizza hela månaden
<maxjezy> nepp
<maxjezy> stannat i vikten
<haffe> Att äta pizza när du kräks hela tiden är nog ingen bra idé.
<haffe> Jag tror snarare att du vill äta blåbärssoppa och sådana saker.
<maxjezy> inget verkar vara bättre än de andra
<amelia> maxjezy: har du fått göra något allergitest?
<amelia> maxjezy: typ gluten, laktos o.s.v.
<maxjezy> japp
<airboydkitty> speakman: Varför är 25 FPS dåligt? Det är väl en hel FPS mer än vad film har?
<airboydkitty> Och film verkar rätt flytande i mina ögon.
<maxjezy> airboydkitty, ingen klagade på vanliga tv innan HD
<larsemil> 25fps är väl inte så skoj när man spelar spel oftast.
<maxjezy> nu måste de vara HD
<maxjezy> beror väl lite på spel
<haffe> Blanda inte ihop HD och FPS.
<amelia> airboydkitty: tv sänder med 25 fps och bio kör med 48 fps eftersom de visar samma bild två gånger.
<realubot> maxjezy: Du måste helt klart ligga på sjukvården mer.
<maxjezy> de va bara en jämnförelse
<HeMan> glxgears ger 11626 fps på min arbetsdator...
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är något som är fel och dom måst utreda dig ordentligt.
<maxjezy> realubot, jag har gett upp allt hopp
<realubot> maxjezy: Nej. Det ska du inte göra...
<maxjezy> inväntar bara ett mirakel
<realubot> maxjezy: Du måste ligga på läkarna. Du måste få träffa specialistläkarna. Det finna vårdgaranti nu. Du ska få vård inom 3 månader hos en specialist.
<maxjezy> fan så är pengarna slut på nallen
<realubot> maxjezy: Vänd dig till vårdcentralen och berätta precis hur du har det med illamåendet, alla spyor e.t.c. och kräv remisser till alla möjliga specialister direkt!
<arand> Davst: Går troligtvis att göra via dpkg manuellt, men troligtvis finns det goda anledningar till att den gör som den gör också...
<maxjezy> well, mina sjukdommar är nog lite offtopic och jag är endå så less på dem
<maxjezy> tack iaf
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag säger det igen. Du måste verkligen får träffa specialistläkare som utreder dig ordentligt!
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är din läkare på vårdcentralen som ska skriva remisser. Jag tror t.o.m. man har rätt att söka spec. vård utan remiss från vårdcentral.
<itmannen> realubot  Tron kan försätta berg heter det. Men gällande remisser så har du fel
<larsemil> tron legacy?
<realubot> itmannen: Ok. Men hans läkare på vårdcentralen kommer skriva om han förklarar sina problem och om inte annat får han byta till en annan vårdcentral där läkaren skriver remiss.
<itmannen> realubot  Visst. men man kan inte söka specialistvård själv
<amelia> på vissa ställen kan man söka specialistvård utan remiss, men det är väldigt få ställen.
<realubot> PistolPete: Det här är inte mycket till råd men i.a.f. något: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<maxjezy> jag har åkt på såna jävla huvudvärkar också
<maxjezy> har slutat röka för några månader sedan
<PistolPete> ah har redan kollat, fått igång ljudet på en speaker nu men de låter illa, brusigt som fan och suben finns ju inte med
<maxjezy> funderar på att börja igen
<maxjezy> för de hade jag inte innan
<realubot> http://vard.vgregion.se/sv/Regler-och-rattigheter/Sa-fungerar-sjukvarden/Remiss/
<realubot> Egenremiss. Det verkar vara olika från olika landsting.
<realubot> maxjezy: Seriöst så måste du söka specialistläkare om du inte redan har gjort det. Jag rekommenderar att du söker dig till en neurolog.
<realubot> Om inte en neurolog hittar något fel så får din läkare på vårdcentralen remittera dig vidare till en annan lämplig specialistläkare.
<maxjezy> nu ska jag ta mig en macka med köttbullar, salami, cheddar, inlaggd gurka, senap, ketchup, hamburgardressing och tacosås
<chees> de va en jävlla macka de
<itmannen> Gruvar mig lite för att sktuva upp datorn och montera
<itmannen> maxjezy  Inte undra på du mår illa :)
<maxjezy> den får mig att inte må illa tror jag
<airboydkitty> Va? 48 FPS på bio? Varför visas samma bild två gånger?
<airboydkitty> Och TV/film är väl inte 25? Det är väl 24?
<airboydkitty> Och så har jag hört att videokameror har mycket högre FPS än film och därför ser billigare ut...
<maxjezy> ja skippa tacosåsen
<maxjezy> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-XvPdWEFV1zU/TniIHeFu6FI/AAAAAAAABWs/duG1GxoW2vs/s1600/mackor.jpg
<maxjezy> där är mina mackor
<maxjezy> jag kände att tacosås va för mycket
<maxjezy> hamburgarebröd dessutom
<maxjezy> ska steka mig 10 hamburgare sen
<maxjezy> 60 grammare
<bittin> människan jag fick datorn av har råkat bryta upp diskpinnarna då jag skruvat upp datorn
<maxjezy> wb Philip5 din raggare
<airboydkitty> Jävligt avancerade mackor.
<airboydkitty> Mycket pålägg att ha hemma.
<airboydkitty> Som blir gammalt på 2 timmar.
<maxjezy> gurkan står sig länge
<maxjezy> köttbullarna äter jag upp idag misstänker jag
<maxjezy> har redan ätit typ 15 st
<airboydkitty> Varför säljer de inte färdiggjorda varma mackor?
<airboydkitty> Som man bara lägger ut på en plåt och värmer i ugn?
<maxjezy> jag tror alla vill ha sina mackor på ett specielt sätt
<maxjezy> inte alla som gillar tonfisk köttbullar ihop
<airboydkitty> Formbröd + smör + en bit skinka + tomatskiva + ost = varm macka.
<airboydkitty> Så kan de ju göra olika varianter där en t.ex. har lök också.
<maxjezy> skinka är ingen höjdare på varma mackor
<HeMan> airboydkitty: kanske färdigtuggade med så man kan dricka dom
<HeMan> varma mackor är ju dessutom exakt hur enkla som helst att göra
<HeMan> och det mesta av ingredienserna går ha som konserv eller i frysen
<HeMan> köttbullar är goda på varma mackor
<HeMan> eller stuvade champinjoner
<HeMan> annanas är också gott på
<HeMan> och sambal oelek
<Philip5> maxjezy: raggare?! vad har jag nu gjort?
<airboydkitty> HeMan: Svårt är väl de flesta maträtter inte att göra. Men däremot jobbigt som in i helvete.
<maxjezy> Philip5, du brukar ju lägga in lite stötar på Linda^
<airboydkitty> Man kan ju stå där en evighet bara för att placera ut osten.
<Philip5> maxjezy: det är ju helt tvärt om
<maxjezy> HeMan = varmamackor kungen
 * airboydkitty fick 10 meddelanden från HeMan i ett svep. Någon form av lagg.
<Linda^> Brukar? HELA JÄKLA TIDEN! ,, maxjezy han är ju hopplöst förälskad i mig eller nåt :(
<airboydkitty> Jag gör varma mackor jämt, och är sjukt trött på hur lång tid det tar.
<airboydkitty> Osten är det största problemet.
<maxjezy> airboydkitty, gör några extra och frys in?
<Philip5> Linda^: vem är det som brukar skicka utmanande bilder till vem bara så där?!?! ;)
<maxjezy> så du bara kan ta fram och värma i ugnen
<Linda^> Philip5: Haka upp dig på misstag du, göööör det!
<Linda^> Nu ska jag hem!
<airboydkitty> maxjezy: Man är ju bokstavligen slut efter en "sats". Har tänkt på det där ibland, men man orkar inte göra en macka till.
<Philip5> Linda^: jag kan inte smälta det bara
<maxjezy> airboydkitty, köp färdigskivad ost
<maxjezy> det är kung
<airboydkitty> Och så fort Arlas hushållsost varit utanför kylskåpet en stund blir den helt omöjlig att hyvla.
<airboydkitty> maxjezy: Ja... men otroligt dyrt.
<HeMan> airboydkitty: eeh, jobbigt att göra varma mackor?
<airboydkitty> HeMan: Ja.
<HeMan> airboydkitty: varma mackor gör man för att det är enkelt och går fort
<maxjezy> airboydkitty, det är billigare än arlas husshållsost
<Philip5> Linda^: det har gott två månader eller så och jag är fortfarande chockad :O
<maxjezy> köp på citygross
<maxjezy> 2 kilo färdighyvlad ost för 80 kr
<airboydkitty> Har sett på just City Gross... verkar dyrt. Men kanske ändå...
<HeMan> airboydkitty: det är ju jobbigare att svälja mackorna än att göra dom
<airboydkitty> HeMan: Verkligen inte.
<chees> hehe
<realubot> Det finns ju bara en kille i kanalen som tjejerna vill ha...
<airboydkitty> Du kanske gör slarv-mackor.
<maxjezy> mig
<maxjezy> men dom vet att det inte går
<maxjezy> så då får dom vänja sig med Philip5
<HeMan> airboydkitty: nope, tror inte det
<HeMan> airboydkitty: men en redig middag tar 7-15 h att göra så då är varma mackor enkla
<airboydkitty> Detta är HeMan när han gör varma slarvmackor: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBv5Y7Tx3qA :)
<airboydkitty> HeMan: 7-15 timmar?!
<HeMan> airboydkitty: mat ska lagas med kärlek!
<HeMan> airboydkitty: beror helt på vad man ska göra
<airboydkitty> :S
<maxjezy> håller med HeMan fullständigt
<realubot> Jag har som mål att spendera max. 5 minuter med matlagning per dag och jag tror jag håller det ganska bra.
<HeMan> airboydkitty: men jag har gjort nyårsaftonsmiddagar där jag lagat mat hela dagen
<maxjezy> riktig mat är inte något ihopkok
<maxjezy> planerna läggs tre dagar innan
<airboydkitty> Klart man vill ha sådan mat... men inte göra...
<realubot> itmannen: Fick du en stöt när du skulle sätta in grafikkortet eller vart tog du vägen?
<HeMan> det är kul att laga mat!
<realubot> Matlagning är för mesar.
<airboydkitty> HeMan: Verkligen inte. :S
<airboydkitty> Däremot att veta hur det är gjort... eller äta.
<airboydkitty> Men inte att verkligen laga den...
<itmannen> realubot  Nä jag har inte börjat ännu. Någon i vår familj kom med ett jättelass lasagne
<HeMan> det är klart, om det är svårt att göra en varm macka då kan det inte vara roligt
<realubot> itmannen: Hehe. Jag förstår att du måste hjälpa din familj att äta upp lasagnen.
<maxjezy> min matblogg har bara 519 sidvisningar totalt
<maxjezy> fan det är ett hån mot bra matlagning
<itmannen> realubot  Rätt. Jag är en ovanligt god människa som ställer upp
<maxjezy> folk bryr sig mer om vad linda rosing ljuger ihop än min mat
<realubot> itmannen: Ja. Solidariskt av dig.
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja?
<realubot> maxjezy: Du har missat det viktigaste ju.
<itmannen> realubot  :D. Jag är bortskämd som få
<realubot> maxjezy: Sex. Sex säljer.
<realubot> maxjezy: Var är sexet i din matblogg?
<maxjezy> ska jag daska kuken på min mat?
<maxjezy> förlåt för språket
<itmannen> ajaj
<realubot> Haha
<HeMan> maxjezy: det är kärlek det!
<maxjezy> jag ber så hemskt mycket om ursäkt för att ha användt det ordet
<realubot> Det var ett fult ord.
<phnom> maxjezy: Ja, sluta säga förlåt :(
<HeMan> maxjezy: jag tror förresten jag vet vad problemet med ditt illamående är
<HeMan> maxjezy: skippa daskandet så kanske du slipper illamåendet
<maxjezy> HeMan, jag daskar ju inte ännu
<maxjezy> de va realubot som ville se sex
<HeMan> ah
<realubot> realubot: Dock tror jag inte att du skulle ha fått färre sidvisningar av det.
<itmannen> Ska onekligen bli spännande att se om grafikkortet vill vara med i 11.10 64
<realubot> itmannen: Ja, faktiskt.
<realubot> Hahaha
<realubot> PistolPete var här för första gången.
<realubot> Han presenterade ju sig som newbie och sa att han installerat Ubuntu nyss.
<realubot> Han måste ha tyckt kanalen var seriös.
<realubot> Inte fick han någon hjälp heller.
 * realubot testar att bränna bin/cue med wodim.
 * itmannen Säg åt mig att avsluta och göra det jag ska
<Philip5> itmannen:
<Philip5> jag skulle behöva låna din canon
<itmannen> Philip5  Va. Du har ju värre grejor själv
<Philip5> itmannen: skulle behöva låna den för att träna att fota så här: http://vimeo.com/9216400
<Philip5> ;)
<itmannen> Philip5  Men varför behöver du en canon för det
<airboydkitty> Tydligen är detta filmat med en dyr systemkamera. Men varför är det så suddigt i bakgrunden i så fall? Även en billig kamera klarar ju att visa allt klart? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPnoiAOrWAk
<airboydkitty> Är det helt enkelt så att den som hanterar kameran inte klarar det så bra?
<Philip5> itmannen: för den gör det inget om man tappar i backen :D
<itmannen> Philip5  Hm. Det ante mig att det var något jäkelskap :D
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
 * airboydkitty blir helt yr av videon.
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<Philip5> itmannen: lite trist om man tappar kameran
<itmannen> Nä nu måste jag ta tag i och installera mitt nya grafikkort. Adjö folket.
<itmannen> Philip5  Jo jag såg videon :)
 * itmannen is away: Ospecificerade uppdrag skola utföras 
<realubot> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=54741
<realubot> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<realubot> Joina Ubuntu Sveriges Folding@home-team!
<Philip5> realubot: jag tröttnade lite efter att ha pillat med att köra med gpu och det var så instabilt
<CasperN> airboydkitty: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Depth_of_field för att du ska fatta vad du ska fokusera på av det filmade materialet, bloggaren vill inte att du tittar på hennes obäddade säng, utan på henne
<realubot> Team Ranking (incl. aggregate): 13431 of 204769
<realubot> Philip5: Mhm. Det är Windows som gäller för GPU.
<realubot> larsemil: Jag ser att du har tacklat av i FAH-statistiken. Är det problem med GPU:n?
<Philip5> realubot: jo att köra gpu med wine för mig är instabilt. ibland så kan den köra nästan klart och hänga sig så data blir korrupt och man får börja om eller så kan man bli klart men den hänger sig när den ska ladda upp data så den tror den laddat upp men inte gjort det och börjar om
<realubot> Philip5: Ja. Det verkar väldigt osäkert med GPU i Linux genom Wine. Jag har läst att det är väldigt experimentelt.
<Philip5> men lite kul
<realubot> Jo. Jag testade. Grafikkortet började låta rejält och hela systemet hängde sig.
<realubot> Jag körde med CUDA 3 enligt en guide.
<realubot> Philip5: Testade du CUDA 4?
<Philip5> jag kör cuda3 men vill köra cuda4 men saknar source code för en av wrappersena för att bygga om den för cuda4
<realubot> Philip5: Den här guiden använde jag: http://linuxfah.info/index.php?title=Main_Page
<Philip5> har lagt upp en eftersökning på foldings forumet men utan svar
<Philip5> jo det funkar men väldigt instabilt
<Philip5> och min gpu-fläkt låter mycket mer än min cpu-fläkt så det blir ett himla oväsen
<Philip5> skulle vilja ha nytt grafikkort men alla nya har ju hdmi som tvout och jag har inte hdmi i tvn så då kan jag inte koll på film den vägen :(
<airboydkitty> CasperN: Ja, men det ser jobbigt att titta på... ut.
<airboydkitty> Bra svenska.
<phnom> Hrm, wtf, nu har jag fått tillbaka min nicklist och den wrappar ordentligt :S
<airboydkitty> Två bolagsdirektörer samtalade. "Folk skiter i våra produkter." sade den ene som tillverkade toaletter. "Ja, folk säger att våra varor suger." svarade den andre vars företag sålde dammsugare.
<maxjezy> Philip5, finns det inte HDMI till S-video eller så?
<maxjezy> omvandlare
<haffe> Philip5: Du är medveten om att det finns adaptrar mellan HDMI och DVI va?
<realubot> Philip5: Köp HDMI/DVI-adapter?
<maxjezy> airboydkitty, måste du titta på de där?
<phnom> Philip5: Köp en ny TV :P
<maxjezy> verkar ju ganska efterbliet
<haffe> Eller är tvn så gammal att den inte har digitala ingångar?
<realubot> Philip5: Eller vad du nu har på TV:n.
<phnom> chees: Du som undrade över stödet för ATI: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_comp_oktoberfest&num=1
<phnom> 38 sidor, 28 ATI-kort med både stängda och öppna drivisar undersökta av phoronix :P
<bittin> Någon som har en gammal Ultra ATA disk som funkar som dom inte använder?
 * realubot spelar lite Judas Priest.
<airboydkitty> maxjezy: Ja.
<maxjezy> efterblivet eller du måste kika?
<Philip5> jag har för mig att adaptar till s-video var rätt dyra
<maxjezy> Philip5, är du fattig?
<Philip5> allt är relativt
<Philip5> eller som haffe skulle säga. att vara fattig är en social konstruktion
<maxjezy> haffe är inte dum han
<maxjezy> jag sitter och letar efter något att spendera pengar på
<maxjezy> har 1500 i kontanter som ska spenderas
<kodein> en 4.5litersflaska famous grouse?
<maxjezy> http://www.dustinhome.se/philips-234cl2sb-23-wide-tft-led-black/product/5010492365
<maxjezy> kanske en sån?
<realubot> Philip5: 500 kr typ.
<realubot> Det är ganska dyrt det.
<speakman> jag skulle nog passa mig för en "ultratunn"
<speakman> de har kant-LED och blöder ofta rejält
<spacebug-> sån här köpte jag för ett tag sen. Hur nöjd som helst. http://www.dustinhome.se/dell-u3011-ultrasharp-30-wide-tft-black/product/5010483369
<HeMan> maxjezy: "tråkigaste" alternativet, lägg dom på hög och se till att shoppa den datorn du ville köpa när högen är nog stor?
<speakman> satsa hellre på en IPS-panel
<realubot> maxjezy: En TN-panel är ju inte att rekommendera för film.
<realubot> Det är väl IPS som gäller om man har krav på bildkvalité?
<spacebug-> aldrig mer annat än IPS säger jag
<speakman> jag har en lika DELL fast 23" här på jobbet. Är mycket nöjd.
<kodein> spacebug-: nja, kommer det nåt bättre än IPS så kommer jag köra på det
<spacebug-> kodein: ah ja jo iofs hehe men hittils alltså ;)
<realubot> Problemet är att IPS-paneler på 24" är svindyra om det ens finns.
<HeMan> slääpte inte Eizo en rätt nyligen som skulle vara för hemmabruk?
<spacebug-> en skärm har du ju länge medans datorn byter man oftare ut. Dessutom ska det va behangligt att kolla på skärmen, inte jobbigt för ögonen. Jag la hellre ut 10k på det än ha ont i ögonen
<maxjezy> realubot, jag behöver bara en stor skärm som är någorlunda skonsam för ögonen
<maxjezy> film ser jag på min mobil
<maxjezy> HeMan, jag är kass på att spara
<spacebug-> avbetalning? :D
<Philip5> maxjezy: varför skulle jag köpa en så liten skärm?
<Philip5> maxjezy: eller menar du att du skulle köpa en?
<maxjezy> precis
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> är den för liten?
<Philip5> aha, trodde du menade istället för en s-video konverter
<maxjezy> jag tänkte eftersom min gamla LSD skärm pajjade
<Philip5> nja, bara det att jag har en 24'' så jag tänkte åt mig
<spacebug-> maxjezy: "LSD"-skärmar är lite skumma :P Satsa på en LCD i stället hehe
<Philip5> man blir snabbt van med stor skärm. jag körde ju larvigt länge på en 19'' crt som jag tyckte dög men nu skulle jag aldrig kunna köra något så futtigt
<maxjezy> jag hade 18"
<maxjezy> dög men den pajja så nu måste ja köpa nyt
 * spacebug- gick från 23 till 30. Vande mig på två dagar typ
<Philip5> spacebug-: då får du snart nackproblem som att kolla på en tennismatch när du skriver på skrämen
<maxjezy> det viktigaste för mig är att den har VGA
<spacebug-> Philip5: haha ikke då. Jag har ont nacken sen igår dock men det va clinch-träningen på thaiboxningen :P
<spacebug-> ska man inte spela spel så är det bra med stor skärm
<Kimmen> ska man spela spel så är det bra med stor skärm
<spacebug-> plattskärmar är ju gjorda för en upplösning typ och ska man spela spel i upplösningen 2560x1600 behöver man rätt grymt grafikkort
<Kimmen> jag tänkte stor skärm som 24" och 192x1200 =P
<Kimmen> 1920x1200*
<spacebug-> hehe
<CasperN> större = bättre, köp en 30" eller bättre, köp två
<Kimmen> 24" räcker gott för mig =)
<CasperN> snart kommer ju alla sitta på 30" ändå, lika bra att vara tidig om man ändå ska ha en ny skärm
 * spacebug- ju som sagt 30. Underbart för vardagliga saker
<kodein> jag skulle nog behöva något som var tillräckligt högt för att jag ska kunna ställa mina 24" i porträttläge bredvid :)
<CasperN> http://www.onlineinvestingai.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/stock-trader.jpg wet dream :)
<kodein> hmm, visstja, han jag delade kontor med har ju slutat. borde sno hans skärm
<CasperN> do it!
<kodein> mm, ska. imorrn eller så
<Kimmen> har 2 19" bredvid varandra på jobbet + en bärbar 15.6" bredvid det
<Kimmen> känns litet =(
 * speakman har hängt upp en liten 17" i en kabel ovanför de andra skärmarna.
<spacebug-> Philip5: 7 sep maialde jag ang audacious-sidan men fortfarande inget svar. Det utvecklas ju dock fortfarande och uppdateras typ dagligen så. Hum..
 * airboydkitty kan inte fatta varför någon skulle vilja ha fler än en skärm.
<realubot> Vad är fel: wodim -dao dev='/dev/scd1' blank=all cuefile=/home/charles/fil.cue
<airboydkitty> Speciellt inte två. Möjligen tre då, så man har en i mitten i alla fall.
<Kimmen> airboydkitty: har 3 skärmar men en tillhörande dator till varje skärm
<maxjezy> jag har 5 skärmar
<maxjezy> ah, coca cola är medicin det
 * CasperN tror maxjezy har den tyngsta riggen :)
<maxjezy> CasperN, ja, min trinitronskärm väger  nog lika mycket som amelia  och realubot tillsammans
<Kimmen> jag har 5 nicar med olika nät på varje O_o
<CasperN> :P
 * realubot dissar tunga skärmar och datorer.
<amelia> maxjezy: blanda inte in mig.
<amelia> bamsefar: är du pigg och vaken idag?
<bamsefar> amelia: Lite
<amelia> bamsefar: bra, för vi ska gå och handla saker efter jobbet idag. :D
<amelia> tror jag ska lämna datan på jobbet.
<bamsefar> :O
<bamsefar> Det låter farligt
<amelia> så kan vi gå direkt när jag kommer med bussen.
<amelia> oj, fel kanal juh..
<amelia> :(
<bamsefar> Haha :)
<airboydkitty> Jag fattar inte ens hur man kan bli fet på det här sättet. Varför blir det liksom "bölder" av fett så där? Borde väl bli jämt fördelat? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMoHhYEra_Y
<CasperN> diet coke
<airboydkitty> ?
<CasperN> i tron att ju mer man dricker ju smalare blir man :)
<CasperN> sen att det blir bölder, det är bara en effekt av att vara riktigt fet :)
<airboydkitty> Förstår inte varför kroppen skulle utveckla bölder av fett.
<CasperN> vad borde den göra då?
<airboydkitty> Benen/magen borde bli gradvis fetare.
<airboydkitty> Inte slumpmässigt "växa ut" i bollar.
<CasperN> finns nog en gräns för hur feta vissa områden kan bli, man lägger inte på sig fett överallt
<realubot> amelia: Jag hinner nog inte möta upp dig vid bussen. Är det ok om jag skickar bamsefar istället?
<airboydkitty> Mysko.
<amelia> realubot: jag föredrar om det är bamsefar för jag tycker bättre om honom.
<CasperN> frågan är vad en flygbiljett kostar för en så fet människa :)
<CasperN> aj...
<bamsefar> Wohooo!
<phnom> airboydkitty: Eller så försöker hon bara snatta en basketboll.
<phnom> s/en basketboll/ett antal basketbollar/
<[swe]jeppe> vilket desktop e standard i ubuntu?
<realubot> [swe]jeppe: Unity i 11.04 och Gnome 2 i 10.10-
<[swe]jeppe> aa ok tack
<realubot> "Nu är jag ju ingen teknikpajas så att tolka buglänkar osv säger mej tyvär inte mycke, annars tack för länken ubot"
<realubot> Är ni teknikpajasar?
<chees> hehe
<chees> aja
<chees> realubot detta strul måste väll ha med grafikortet me att göra med
<chees> när jag startar om pc i bland så kommer jag bara till en svart skärm bild :)
<chees> precis innan den ska bota upp det hela
<Davst> hm
<Davst> jag har ubuntu på min htpc, och har netbook remix looken installerad, finns det några teman eller ngt som gör texten läsbar? för det är aslitet från soffan
<realubot> chees: Ja. Det låter som ett drivrutinproblem, tycker jag.
<realubot> chees: Händer det bara ibland?
<realubot> chees: Du kan alltid testa om det hjälper med olika boot options, typ nomodeset, acpi=off eller noapci
<chees> ok
<chees> ja de händer då och då
<chees> i bland händer det hela tiden
<realubot> nomodeset, noapic och acpi=off menar jag.
<chees> ok
<chees> ja vet inte om jag tjänar på hålla på och tessta en massa
<chees> eller om man ska inse fakta att det ska köras winblows
<realubot> chees: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Editing_the_GRUB_2_Menu_During_Boot
<realubot> chees: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<chees> oh
<realubot> Vad säger ni om den här rubriken på en forumtråd då? "HJÄLP!!!!"
<chees> hehe
<realubot> "Hej mås verkligen ha hjälp. Min data verkar ha kraschat och har ingen aning om vad jag ska göra."
<realubot> Hjälp honom då!
<chees> hehe
<realubot> chees: Det skadar inte att testa några lite bootoptions.
<chees> ok
<chees> får se på de senare
<chees> lit etrött med at sitt amed dne tim tal
<chees> hee
<realubot> Jag förstår. Hur installerade du drivrutinen nu då?
<realubot> Den här gången?
<chees> har kört me den via ati hemsida
<chees> sen den via hårdvarudrivers
<realubot> HeMan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/693832/
<realubot> HeMan: "wodim -dao dev='/dev/scd1' blank=all cuefile=/home/username/file.cue"
<realubot> HeMan: Kommentar?
<realubot> chees: Ok. Jag ska googla lite på din dator. Var det Asus 1215b?
<realubot> chees: Vad är det för grafikkort?
<chees> asus 1215b radeon 6330
<realubot> AMD® Radeon HD 6320/AMD® Radeon HD 6310/AMD® Radeon HD 6250*3
<realubot> Så står det på Asus hemsida?
<realubot> Det verkar ju inte finnas med 6330?
<realubot> chees:
<chees> wait
<realubot> Mm.
<chees> 6310
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> chees: "These cards should work with Ubuntu Natty/11.04, however you will need a more recent version of Mesa (7.11.x) than Natty's default (7.10.x) to get 3D acceleration. #
<realubot> "
<realubot> chees: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver#Require_Natty.2BAC8-11.04_and_Modesetting_Only
<realubot> chees: Det verkar ju som om den drivrutin som finns i Additional Drivers ska räcka om du uppdaterar Mesa till 7.11.x.
<realubot> chees: Nej. Det ska fungera utan proprietary driver ju.
<phnom> realubot: Whut, kan man beställa 1215b med TRE AMD® Radeon HD 6250? Fett najs.
<realubot> chees: "oday's code drop will land with Linux 2.6.38 and Mesa 7.11, but it rules out seeing this support in distributions like Ubuntu 11.04, unless you build the graphics driver stack yourself or find a third-party package repository."
<realubot> phnom: Mm. Folding-edition.
<chees> ah ok
<chees> kanske testa updatera mesa då
<chees> hur updaterar man den
<realubot> chees: Tror du hittar det här: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<realubot> Det verkar ju dock inte riktigt färdigt. :S
<realubot> chees: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update
<chees> ah ok
<chees> ska man vänta då kanske om de inte ens är klar
<realubot> chees: Nja. Det skadar ju inte att testa.
<chees> ok
<realubot> "mesa 24 hours ago"
<realubot> Den byggdes sist för 24 timmar sedan.
<chees> The package is called xvba-va-driver.
<chees> den packet har jag inte testat
<realubot> chees: "7.12.0~git20110919.099af9e9-0ubuntu0sarvatt~natty "
<realubot> chees: Du kanske inte behöver använda corg-edgers.
<realubot> *xorg-edgers
<realubot> Det kanske räcker med xorg-updates PPA.
<chees> ok
<chees> vad föreslår du
<realubot> chees: Jag hittar det inte där så då vet jag inte: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<realubot> Det känns som om mesa 7.12 är onödigt om det räcker med mesa 7.11.
<chees> ok
<chees> så du tro den ppa ska räcka
<realubot> chees: Ja du. Du får avinstallera dina proprietära drivrutiner och sedan testa med den fria drivaren och xorg-edgers.
<chees> ok
<realubot> chees: Ja. I den PPA:n ligger mesa 7.12 och ditt kort ska ju fungera med Ubuntus standarddrivrutin (öppna drivaren) och mesa 7.11 enligt Ubuntu Documentation.
<chees> ok
<realubot> chees: Dock är det ju inte säkert att du får samma prestanda med den öppna som med den proprietära.
<realubot> Det är värt ett test i.a.f.
<chees> ok
<chees> är inte ute efter att spela
<chees> :)
<realubot> chees: DÃ¥ kanske du klarar dig.
<chees> fok
<itmannen> Så där. Nu var det klart. Bara resten kvar
<itmannen> Jag har hamnat i ett mycket svårt dilemma nu i em. Hm
<itmannen> Empati någon ?
<[swe]jeppe> ?
<itmannen> Nä det ante mig :(
<[swe]jeppe> vad gör alla då
<itmannen> Ingen aning. jag vet bara vad jag själv gör
<Linda^> Du ska veta vad ALLA gör!
<[swe]jeppe> gör du då:-)
<itmannen> Linda^   Ok. jag får ta att göra ett script
<Linda^> doit!
<Linda^> go go
<itmannen> Linda^   Problemet är att jag blir klassad som hackare :)
<Linda^> inte då!
<Linda^> Go for it!
<[swe]jeppe> u can do it
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe   Jag har just installerat ett nytt grafikkort
<itmannen> Nu ska smågrabbarna på foldig få så dom tiger :D
<itmannen> Nu ska jag folda med gpu istället för cpu
<MrMind> håller på att dela ut en mapp via samba och följer en guide som säger att man ska använda "create mask = 0660" och "directory mask = 0771" är det förnuftigt eller ska man låta bli det?
<itmannen> MrMind   Jag tror nog du ska följa din guide. Det har med säkerheten att göra
<MrMind> itmannen: jo, det är klart =)
<MrMind> är denna guiden http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/1524-standalone-samba-in-debian-squeeze vad tror ni om den?
<itmannen> MrMind   Kan vara onödigt att släppa upp för mycket åt illasinnade individer
<MrMind> itmannen: yep, fast är bara min egen hemma server :)
<itmannen> MrMind   Ett tips att börja med. Använd inte Workgroup. ta ett eget namn
<MrMind> itmannen: okej, ska fixa det, tackar!
<itmannen> MrMind   För workgroup finns som default i nästan vareviga maskin nämligen
<itmannen> MrMind   Och även om det är din hemmaserver så lär den vara kopplad till nätet förmodar jag
<MrMind> itmannen: jo, det är den så klart :)
<[swe]jeppe> vilka linux sidor brukar ni läsa dagligen?
<itmannen> Valet är givet. ubunti-se.org
<itmannen> ubuntu
<realubot> MrMind: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-do-i-set-permissions-to-samba-shares.html
<itmannen> Där får man underbar hjälp och tips
<MrMind> realubot: ska kolla in den sidan, tack :)
<itmannen> Fy vad ni är tråkiga :(
<[swe]jeppe> itmannen :-) när händer ju inte mycket dagligen jag brukar kolla omgubuntu.org tror jag det e
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe   Tror gör man i kyrkan mellan 11.00 - 13:00 :)
<[swe]jeppe> muhahaha
<itmannen> Amen !
<realubot> MrMind: Den här sidan kanske också hjälper dig först create mask och directort mask: http://oreilly.com/openbook/samba/book/ch05_03.html
<itmannen> Men är det verkligen ingen som är ett dugg intresserad av vad mitt svåra dilemma idag bestod i ?
<[swe]jeppe> jo självklart
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe   ja det var ju väldigt spontant :D
<MrMind> realubot: okej, tackar :)
<[swe]jeppe> itmannen tell me
<realubot> MrMind: "create mask: determines the permissions new files will have when created."
<realubot> MrMind: "create mask = 0755"
<itmannen> Jag fick ett erbjudande idag att vara behjälplig med datorarbete åt ett företag ibland. Mot ersättning så klart. men det finns ett stort krux :(
<realubot> I Ubuntu Documentation används 0775.
<realubot> itmannen: Vad är kruxet?
<airboydkitty> Att betalningen är i vatten.
<itmannen> Jag för en licens för W7. Och måste ha det för att kunna hjälpa dom. Jag behöver extrapengarna tyvärr. Hur skulle ni göra ?
<[swe]jeppe> itmannen va e kruxet
<airboydkitty> De använder vatten som pengar.
<airboydkitty> Du för en licens för W7?
<airboydkitty> FÃ¥r
<airboydkitty> Eller behöver?
<itmannen> får
<airboydkitty> Vad är problemet med det?
<realubot> [swe]jeppe: http://www.webupd8.org/
<itmannen> Att jag måste installera ett sunkigt windows
<[swe]jeppe> itmannen hmm just do it. du kommer ju bara använda w7 i "jobb"
<realubot> [swe]jeppe: http://unixmen.com/
<airboydkitty> Windows är inte sunkigt.
<airboydkitty> Bara ME och Vista.
<itmannen> airboydkitty   Jag tycker det. men det är jag det :)
<realubot> [swe]jeppe: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/
<airboydkitty> Du kan köra Windows 7 i en virtuell maskin i Öböntö.
<itmannen> airboydkitty   Jo nog vet jag det. Men jag måste nog tyvärr köra detta i skarpt läge
<itmannen> Snacka om en åsna mellan hötapparna
<[swe]jeppe> itmannen :-) jag kan ta jobbet vill ju ha ett "data jobb" är inte rädd för att synda
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe   :D.
<Kurdistan> hej alla tux-vänner
<realubot> [swe]jeppe: http://www.cyberciti.biz/
<itmannen> Tjena din Kurd
<[swe]jeppe> fan gnome 3 e snyggt asså
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) predikar du om gnome 3 igen?
<MrMind> ingen som kan förklara varför man bör använda vad 0660 och 0771 är för slags rättigheter?
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe   Amen. Äntligen någon mer än jag som inser fakta
<airboydkitty> Skarpt läge. :S
<airboydkitty> Låter som SÄPO.
<[swe]jeppe> nä jag såg det på youtube nyss
<Kurdistan> [swe]jeppe: tycker du gnome 3 är snyggit eller gnome 3 med gnome shell aktiverad?
<[swe]jeppe> kommer man kunna använda det på en vanlig laptop? eller måste man ha 3dkort?
<Vahl> Vad gör man om man inte kan ansluta Ubuntu till sitt trådlösa nätverk?
<[swe]jeppe> shell såg jag att det va nyss
<realubot> itmannen: Jag misstänker att IT-jobben inte är så många i Haparanda så frågan är om du har råd att tacka nej?
<realubot> itmannen: Finns det många Open Source-jobb i Haparanda?
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe   Självklart så måste du ha ett kort som stödjer 3D
<Kurdistan> Vahl: har du sökt på nätet?
<[swe]jeppe> buu
<Vahl> Kurdistan:  jaa överalllt
<realubot> MrMind: Ja.
<itmannen> realubot   Ingen aning. Vad ska du dit att göra ?
<Vahl> är det normalt att det inte går?
<Kurdistan> Vahl: låt se vad du sökt.
<realubot> MrMind: 7 betyder wrx, d.v.s. write, read och execute.
<Vahl> wicd och ndis
<realubot> MrMind: 0771 betyder att user har 7, group har 7 och others har 1 (execute).
<realubot> MrMind: 0 står för filtyp, tror jag.
<realubot> itmannen: Jag?
<realubot> itmannen: Jag trodde du bodde där?
<itmannen> realubot   Aha. Du har fått för dig att jag bor där :) Men det gör jag inte
<realubot> itmannen: Nehe.
<Vahl> Jag tror linux saknar stöd för att ansluta till win nätverk
<realubot> itmannen: Nej nej. Du bor i Vilhelmina.
<realubot> SÃ¥ var det ja.
<realubot> Norrland som Norrland.
<itmannen> realubot   Helt rätt. Nu växer IT-jobb inte på träd här heller. Är bara ICA och COOP kvar snart
<MrMind> realubot: okej, men varför använder man inte bara standard värderna? alltså skippar att lägga till create mask och directory mask?
<realubot> itmannen: Då har du nog inget annat val om du vill jobba med IT eller kanske jobba ö.h.t?
<itmannen> realubot   Mig får dom bära ut med fötterna först från norrland
<[swe]jeppe> hur kollar man om grafikkortet stödjer 3d?
<realubot> MrMind: För då får filerna dom rättigheter som användarna väljer. Jag TROR create mask och directory mask tvingar på filer vissa rättigheter.
<realubot> MrMind: Oavsett vem som skapar filerna. Jag är dock inte säker. Jag använder inte Windows och inte Samba.
<itmannen> realubot   Jo du har så klart rätt. jag har bara ströjobb nu. En del vitt och andra den andra färgen.
<realubot> MrMind: Det finns garanterat någon här som gör det och har svaret på din fråga.
<Kurdistan> Vahl: fungerade trådlösa när du körde livecd?
<realubot> itmannen: Mm. Du kanske inte har något annat val än att bita i det sura äpplet eller för att uttrycka sig bibliskt: äta av förbjuden frukt.
<itmannen> Det går utmärkt att komma åt ett win-nätverk från ubuntu via samba. Mycket svårare tvärtom
<MrMind> realubot: okej, tackar :)
<itmannen> realubot   Snacka om att Adan har skickar fram ett jätteäpple till mig :D
<airboydkitty> Finns det verkligen ingen svensk Windows-IRC-kanal? Försöker få 256 färger i Windows 3.1 som fastnat i 16-färgersläge.
<realubot> [swe]jeppe: Vad har du för grafikkort? Kör lspci i Terminalen.
<itmannen> 3.1 :D
<realubot> MrMind: Eller så ställer du frågan i ubuntu-se.org forumet.
<airboydkitty> Borde finnas en svensk Windows-kanal.
<Kurdistan> airboydkitty: :) du frågar det i en ubuntu och linux kanal?
<itmannen> airboydkitty   Men för win 3.1. Menar du allvar ?
<airboydkitty> Kurdistan: Ja.
<airboydkitty> itmannen: Ja.
<realubot> itmannen: "I tredje kapitlet av första mosebok lurar ormen i Edens trädgård kvinnan att äta av den förbjudna frukten från kunskapens träd." Historien upprepar sig...
<itmannen> airboydkitty   Har du blivit nostalgisk :)
<Kurdistan> airboydkitty: tror google ger dig bättre svar än oss här.
<itmannen> realubot   :) Ack så rätt
<airboydkitty> Blivit? Slutade aldrig att vara det.
<airboydkitty> Google är ett ont företag och dess sökmotor hittar aldrig något av värde.
<itmannen> Troligvis så blir jag tvungen att bita i jätteäpplet. Jag får se det som en ren och skär arbetsplats. Pengar behövs för att överleva någorlunda
<Kurdistan> airboydkitty: :) det kommer från en som frågar om windows irc kanal.
<realubot> itmannen: Varför är det så viktigt att du använder just Windows i jobbet?
<Kurdistan> hyckleri?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Hallå Kurdi!
<itmannen> airboydkitty   Det var tider det när man körde 3.0
<itmannen> realubot   Dom har special som bara funkar i win. Tyvärr
<realubot> itmannen: Ok.
<Vahl> vilket mirc liknande program är bäst?
<Kurdistan> realubot: tjenis.
<Kurdistan> Vahl: jag kör xchat, men det finns nog bättre misstänker jag.
<Vahl> funderar på kvirk
<realubot> itmannen: Jag hade tagit jobbet förutsatt om det enbart hade handlar om operativsystemet.
<itmannen> realubot   Jag måste ge besked imorgon. Så jag får väl ligga och våndas inatt :)
<realubot> *handlat
<realubot> Man får vara bra ideologisk om man tackar nej till ett jobb p.g.a. att arbetsplatsen använder Windows. :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) om du ger windows support som du ger linux support då lär det gå bra företaget. :P
<itmannen> realubot   Jo det blir nog så. Jag behöver kosing
<[swe]jeppe> just do it
<itmannen> Kurdistan   Jo hej du. men tack. Som tur är har jag en del kunskap kvar gällade win. Men det jag ska pyssla med är grisenkelt
<realubot> Vahl: Irrsi är populärt. Det körs i Terminalen.
<itmannen> Smuxi är inte heller helt fel
<[swe]jeppe> brb
<realubot> itmannen: Lätta pengar då om det är grisenkelt.
<realubot> Eller snabba pengar kanske det heter.
<itmannen> realubot   Både lätta och snabba pengar helt vitt så klart
<larsemil> jag skriver direkt mot ircservern med telnet.
<HeMan> larsemil: tunnis, jag pulsar med en knapp direkt på ethernet-kabeln
<itmannen> realubot   Och dom extra pengarna kan jag slösa bort på datorgrejor :)
<realubot> itmannen: Se det så här.
<realubot> itmannen: Om du ändå dualbotar Win7 på din dator så kan du ju passa på att köra GPU-folding i Windows på datorn samtidigt.
<realubot> itmannen: Det verkar tveksamt med FAH och GPU i Wine i Linux.
<realubot> *dualbootar
<realubot> itmannen: Där har du ursäkten som lättar ditt samvete.
<Vahl> realubot:  vad är speciellt med irrsi?
<realubot> larsemil: Har du problem med GPU, FAH och Linux eller varför viker du inte mer?
<Kurdistan> Vahl: :) du har ännu inte givit mig något svar.
<realubot> Vahl: Det körs i Terminalen och är därför mindre resurssnålt (antar jag).
<itmannen> realubot   Hm. Det har jag faktiskt inte tänkt på. Men det kan jag göra då win är igång. Och det lär inte vara många minuter per tillfälle. Vill helst få igång gpu i ubuntu
<R2D21> IRCII kör jag ute i garaget.
<realubot> Vahl: Dessutom passar det bättre på en server eftersom det inte använder något grafiskt gränssnitt.
<phnom> Vahl: Man kan köra det i en screen på servern som ändå står och tuggar 24/7, så man inte missar något :)
<realubot> itmannen: Ok, jag tror det blir svårt med GPU i Wine i Linux. Philip5 har kastat in handduken och larsemil verkar ha gett upp. Dock oklart varför.
<Vahl> Philip5:  Coolt! :)
<Vahl> phnom menq
<Kurdistan> realubot: har han slutat göra pak.?
<realubot> itmannen: Oklart varför larsa gett upp. Philip5 gav upp för att klienten var instabil.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Nej nej.
<Kurdistan> realubot: menar du enbart wine?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Han har slutat köra Folding@home med GPU i Linux.
<realubot> i Wine.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det har inget med hans PPA att göra.
<Kurdistan> realubot: men varför kör han inte det i kubuntu som han brukar köra?
<Kurdistan> eller behöver man wine för köra folding grejen?
<itmannen> Jag ska ge mig den på att få till gpu i ubuntu. Tjurig som jag är
<R2D21> Stora mål :-)
<itmannen> Men nu är det daga för dagens skörd av elände i världen. Dvs. Nyheterna på TV
<R2D21> Håller på att överklocka lite milt. Något bra prog för att se hastighet på fsb minne och cpu?
<R2D21> Kör hard info för att göra benchmark i bl.a blowfish
<realubot> Kurdistan: Ja. Man behöver Wine men den fungerar väl lika bra i Kubuntu?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) hur går det med din operativsystem som du kör på laptopen?
<Kurdistan> realubot: ja då, wine fungerar bra i kde.
<Kurdistan> så det bör fungera i kubuntu
<realubot> itmannen: Ja, jag säger bara good luck. Om du får till det och det fungerar stabilt så blir jag imponerad.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Problemet är att det inte fungerar bra i Ubuntu så då fungerar det nog inte bra i Kubuntu heller. FAH-klienten för Windows GPU i Wine, menar jag.
<MrMind> jag kör en samba server och hur kan det bli olika rättigheter på mappar jag skapar på servern när jag använder create mask = 0660 och directory mask = 0771, mappar jag skapar från min mac får drwxrwxr-x  och mappar från mina linux datorer får drwxrwx--x
<MrMind> hur kan det komma sig?
<Kurdistan> realubot: okej.
<Peyam> Tjabaaaaaaaaa
<Peyam> vf finns inte nya kernel i Ubuntu resgistrering skit?
<Peyam> senaste
<Peyam> går inte o uppdatera det. måste ladda ner den först
<p1mme> hej
<[swe]jeppe> p1mme hej
<[swe]jeppe> vad sysslar folk med då?
<p1mme> Irrsi genom putty, vilket går sådar
<[swe]jeppe> ok va e det? :-)
<p1mme> putty är för att ansluta ssh genom windows dator
<p1mme> Där kör jag Irssi, Irc client
<[swe]jeppe> aa ok
<[swe]jeppe> ZZzz
<[swe]jeppe> nån som e haj på att installera drupal
<frusen> kom just hem
<frusen> skitkallt ute
<[swe]jeppe> får 500 internal server error
<frusen> använder du något paket eller?
<frusen> har du byggt det?
<frusen> [swe]jeppe, kolla in den här http://drupal.org/documentation/install/beginners
<[swe]jeppe> ladda ner det från drupal och skicka upp det med filezilla och sen gick till blabka.se/drupal/install.php
<[swe]jeppe> va fan skall man in i php och skit å gräva. nä det kan ja inte
<frusen> det är väl bara att följa guiden? :)
<larsemil> itmannen: gett upp och gett upp. jag tröttnade.
<larsemil> itmannen: men klart jag kan starta datorn igen.
<larsemil> sprang realbotten iväg
<itmannen> larsemil   vad menar du nu ? gett upp vaddå ?
<DanielSenat> Nyss installerat Xubuntu 11.04 och är otroligt nöjd
<[swe]jeppe> Option 1: Create a new Database using your ISP’s Control Panel
<frusen> DanielHolm, vad är default DE på den?
<[swe]jeppe> detta vet jag inte hur man gör
<[swe]jeppe> Option 2: Create a new Database using phpMyAdmin
<[swe]jeppe> och inte dett
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe   Vad är det håller på att ska göra. En webbserver ?
<larsemil> itmannen: lät som att realubot trodde jag gett upp. och jag vill bara säga att så inte är fallet
<itmannen> larsemil   Aha. Du menar gpu i ubuntu
<[swe]jeppe> itmannen nä jag skall försöka lägga upp drupal
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe   Ok. I din egen server ?
<[swe]jeppe> nä one.com
<[swe]jeppe> har wp där också så vill ha blabla.se/drupal så jag kan testa det. gjorde så med joomla för ett tag sedan
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe   Ok. Det brukar inte vara några konstigheter
<[swe]jeppe> tydligen :-)
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe   Jag förmodar att du laddat upp installationsmappen
<[swe]jeppe> japp och ändrat rättigheterna som det står http://drupal.org/documentation/install/beginners
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe   Ok. Och då antar jag du pekar mot en setup.php eller liknande
<[swe]jeppe> skall göra nått med phpadmin eller nått
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe   Vilken version har du laddat hem ?
<[swe]jeppe> senaste
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe   Det var inte det jag frågade. Versionsnumret tack :)
<[swe]jeppe> tar.gz
<[swe]jeppe> 7,8
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe   Ok. Vänta tack
<[swe]jeppe> aj aj kapten
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe   :) Det tar några minuter för jag håller på att ladda hem det till min server. Så ha lite tålamod
<[swe]jeppe> itmannen :-) lungt installerar spotify samtidigt :-)
<[swe]jeppe> hmm som inte heller verka funka fick detta meddelande : E: Kunde inte hitta paketet spotify-client-qt
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe   Har du problem med spotify ? testa detta 1: deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free
<itmannen> alltså lägg till det i ditt förråd
<itmannen> Och sen i terminalen: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 4E9CFF4E
<itmannen> Sen i terminalen: sudo apt-get update
<itmannen> Och slutligen i terminalen: sudo apt-get install spotify-client-qt spotify-client-gnome-support
<[swe]jeppe> Error: need a repository as argument
<[swe]jeppe> varför skall det va lätt när det kan va svårt
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe  Drupal: har du laddat upp drupal till root på din server via ftp ?
<[swe]jeppe> aa i skall ligga på blabla.se/drupal
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe   Ok. men det verkar som drupal vill ligga i roten på din server
<[swe]jeppe> ok så jag komma paja min wp isf och jag drar ut alla filer till root?
<[swe]jeppe> *om
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe   Vänta
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe   Jag håller på att kolla så det inte blir tokigt för dig
<[swe]jeppe> lungt, är tacksam för hjälpen
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe   Till att börja med så antar jag att du har dina msql-uppgifter ?
<[swe]jeppe> aa då i ett mail från one.com
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe   Bra för du kommer att behöva dom senare.  Men tyvärr så tror jag du kan få problem med att installera i one.com
<[swe]jeppe> asså hurså?
<itmannen> Du måste ha detta disabled :PHP register globals. Defalut för one.com är enabled
<itmannen> Det är ett krav för att kunna installera drupal
<[swe]jeppe> ok. men har haft drupal på one.com förut men kommer inte ihåg hur jag gjorde
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe   Inte för att jag misstror dig. men är du verkligen helt säker på det ?
<[swe]jeppe> aa. men kan ha varit kundservice som fixa det kommer inte ihåg
<[swe]jeppe> är inne i phpmyadmin nu, vart hittar man den
<[swe]jeppe> eller skit samma, jag får backupa min wp och så får jag fixa det imorgon
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe   Jag tivlar nämligenpå att one.com ändrar något gällande detta . Och ändra detta kan du inte göra själv
<[swe]jeppe> asså ok
<[swe]jeppe> för jag testa drupal, joomla och wp ibörjan när jag köpte sidan
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe   Först så måste du se till att disabled :PHP register global
<[swe]jeppe> vet att det va meck med frupal
<phnom> Man kan ändra det själv om man får för webserverm
<itmannen> Men det får man inte i one.com
<itmannen> Det var därför jag skrev det :)
<phnom> Den är ju off per default i php >4.2, och helt deprecated i >5.3, känns konstigt att one.com skulle ha den på per default isåfall ^^
<itmannen> Men så är det
<itmannen> Lägg märke till att du använder one.com php. Och inget eget
<[swe]jeppe> skall kolla med supporten på chatt nu brb
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe   Jag har ingen kristallkula. Men du för nog ett negativt besked
<[swe]jeppe> kääns så efter denna diskutions
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe   Hoppet är det sista som överger människan :)
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe   För övigt så kan jag tala om för dig att du fimpar din wp om du installera drupal i rooten
<[swe]jeppe>  sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 4E9CFF4E
<[swe]jeppe> i i wounder if i can install drupal on one.com
<[swe]jeppe> Arjun: Hello
<[swe]jeppe> Arjun: Yes, it is supported on our servers, and you are free to install it :)
<[swe]jeppe> you: but i get some trubles with php register global settings
<[swe]jeppe> Arjun: Ok, what error did you get ?
<[swe]jeppe> you: i need it on disable
<[swe]jeppe> Arjun: You can disable it from your Control panel under Advanced.
<[swe]jeppe> Arjun: Please allow 20 minutes time for it to be de-activated.
<itmannen> Hm
<itmannen> Men det stämmer kanske. Värt att testa. men se vad jag skrev om wp
<[swe]jeppe> och för övrigt så hade jag det redan på disabled :-)
<itmannen> Då beror det på att drupal vill ligga i roten
<itmannen> Konstigt nog
<[swe]jeppe> men va e det nu då. kan inte  kopiera ner filer från ftpn
<phnom> Det finns ju en massa how-tos för att kunna ha drupal i någon annanstans än root, beroende på vad det är man vill uppnå.
<Kurdistan> tjejer/killar vilken video-redigerare är er favorit?
<itmannen> kdenlive så klart. oslagbar
<haffe> Party.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: den känns onödigt svårt.
<haffe> Kägelsnitten var riktigt fina.
<Kurdistan> jag har verkligen försökt gilla den men openshot känns som bättre
<itmannen> Kurdistan   Men inte är det speciellt svårare än annat. Har du provat ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: ju då jag har givit kdenlive en omgång.
<Kurdistan> dock återvänder jag alltid till openshot
<itmannen> Kurdistan   Nja. Openshot är defentivt inte bättre. Möjligen enklare med betydligt färre möjligheter
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) må vara färre möjligheter, men jag är inte proffs heller. får väl vänta tills novacut tills något vettigt kommer fram.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) du får gärna skriva how-to och spela in skrivbordet när du kör olika saker med kdenlive
<itmannen> Kurdistan   Och du tror att novacut blir enklare än kdenlive ? Glöm det
<Kurdistan> itmannen: åtminstone inte lika förvirrande och buggig. :)
<[swe]jeppe> phnom vad jag vill uppnå med installationen är enbart få igång det på siden på nån underdomän så jag kan testa det
<phnom> [swe]jeppe: http://www.trevorsimonton.com/blog/drupal-sudirectory-install-htaccess-settingsphp-justhost
<itmannen> Kurdistan   Buggig ? kdenlive. Då har vi inte använt lika kdenlive. För mina har gått väldigt säkert
<phnom> [swe]jeppe: http://drupal.org/node/295171
<Kurdistan> itmannen: jaja allt hos dig går väldigt säkert :P.
<phnom> [swe]jeppe: Här står det lite också http://webdev.brianhagerty.com/drupal/drupal-installation
<itmannen> Kurdistan   Nä absolut inte. Långt ifrån. men just detta har gjort det
<Kurdistan> itmannen: får väl hoppas framtida kdenlive passar mig bättre i smaken.
<phnom> [swe]jeppe: http://www.wanderings.net/notebook/Main/RedirectingDrupalToRootDirectory
<itmannen> Kurdistan   Själva strukturen lär vara ungefär lika
<itmannen> Kurdistan   Men som vanligt är så använder man vad man själv trivs med
<bamsefar> t
<Kurdistan> itmannen: +1
<itmannen> Wooow. ett + från Kurden. Det är inte varje dag :D
<Kurdistan> itmannen: får ta läsa http://userbase.kde.org/Kdenlive/Manual
<phnom> [swe]jeppe: Det finns säkert fler, det där var bara utvalda länkar från första sidan på google :P
<Kurdistan> :) kör ju kde
<itmannen> Kurdistan   Och det finns massor på youtube
<[swe]jeppe> phnom heheh men lite över min kompitens tror jag :-)
<[swe]jeppe> phnom kör det från root istället
<Kurdistan> itmannen: finns det säkerligen, men det finns massa strunt också.
<[swe]jeppe> phnom tack för att du tog dig tid att leta
<itmannen> Järnspikar. Nu har jag lyckats pajja min egen server. Grattis Itman :D
<itmannen> Kurdistan   Visst finns det en massa skräp. men det behöver di inte titta på :)
<Kurdistan> läser nog hellre det jag länka :)
<p1mme> itmannen: Vad gjorde du för något då?
<[swe]jeppe> 3D stereoscopic display/glasses support1 så jag kan ha gnome 3 :-)
<itmannen> P1ersson   Jag testade att lägga drupal i root. Men det ordnar sig
<itmannen> För snabb med enter
<itmannen> p1mme  ..
 * P1ersson blev lite konfunderad när han tittade upp från alfapetet... men somnar om
<p1mme> itmannen: oflyt ... :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZVsL1SSuGs
<Kurdistan> han förklarar bra.
<itmannen> Kurdistan   Den killen är hemskt duktig på det mesta i linux
<Kurdistan> ska nog kolla igenom alla hans klipp.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: ju han är duktig, synd så verkar han ha kraftig migrän.
<Kurdistan> så man ser knappt något från honom nuförtiden
<itmannen> Kurdistan   http://www.thisweekinlinux.com/forum/index.php
<Kurdistan> itmannen: tack. har besökten förr.
<itmannen> Så var min server på benen igen efter ett litet missöde
<[swe]jeppe> nu ja drupal installations program :-)
<phnom> Hmm, något som hade varit rätt coolt hade vart att få upp notifications på min laptop från weechat som kör på min server...
<phnom> Något annat som hade vart nice är om min laptop hade kommit ihåg touchpadinställningarna =/
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe   Har det fixat sig ?
<[swe]jeppe> nja nu fasna  jag på verify requirements
<[swe]jeppe> har gjort om den settings filen som dom vill
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe   Får jag vara nyfiken och fråga varför du promt ska ha drupal som verkar så knepig att installera ?
<[swe]jeppe> vet inte. nu vill jag bara få igång det för att det e så svårt :-)
<itmannen> :)
<haffe> phnom: Det låter inte alltför svårt att få att fungera med libnotify.
<phnom> haffe: Nä, problemet är att få över informationen från servern till laptopen. Tittar på Growl just nu.
<[swe]jeppe> nu så funkar det. va bara ett lite handhavande fel
<phnom> Skulle kanske kunna fula till det med lite cronjobs och scpande iofs...
<haffe> phnom: Är det linux bägge två?
<phnom> haffe: Ja
<haffe> Då vill du nog köra med libnofity.
<haffe> phnom: http://www.cmdln.org/2008/12/18/simple-network-popup-with-python-and-libnotify/
<phnom> haffe: Tack, ska kolla på den :)
<airboydkitty> Två bolagsdirektörer samtalade. "Folk skiter i våra produkter." sade den ene som tillverkade toaletter. "Ja, folk säger att våra varor suger." svarade den andre vars företag sålde dammsugare.
<airboydkitty> Hihieheheohohohoh.
<phnom> Repetition, makes boring jokes funny since 1991.
<phnom> Kan någon highlighta mig? :)
<itmannen> phnom  XX Enligt order
<phnom> Woot, stuff works :)
<itmannen> Grattis
<phnom> Så, det var mina remote notifications. Någon som vet hur man får min touchpad att behålla inställningarna? Det är en elantech och jag sätter inställningarna med synclient.
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<CasperN> bravo :) vad duktig du är x_link!
<CasperN> natten räddad
<Kurdistan> Philip5: kdenlive kan man ju inte ha häftiga 3d titlar
<Kurdistan> snyft
<maxjezy> ska fan göra en spya-blogg
<Squarism> Philip5, Hur gick det på slagfältet då?
<maxjezy> kan någon förklara varför i helvete en länk kan se ut såhär http://www.hhv.de/index.php?searchID=7&show=alist&cso=TzoxMToiU2VhcmNoU2hvZXMiOjE3OntzOjE3OiIAKgBjYXRlZ29yeVJvb3RJZCI7aToxMzM7czoxOToiACoAZ2VuZGVyQ2F0ZWdvcnlJZCI7aTo0MTc7czo2OiJsZXR0ZXIiO3M6MDoiIjtzOjc6InJlc3VsdHMiO047czo5OiJyZXN1bHRDbnQiO2E6MTp7czoxMDoidGhpc3Jlc3VsdCI7aTotMTt9czo0OiJwYWdlIjtzOjE6IjEiO3M6ODoiZGl2aXNpb24iO3M6MzoiNDE3IjtzOjg6ImthdGVnb3J5IjtzOjA6IiI7czo3Oi
<maxjezy> Jvbmx5X3NhIjtzOjE6IjEiO3M6Nzoib25seV9zaCI7czowOiIiO3M6MTc6InNhbGVfcGVyY2VudHJhbmdlIjtpOjA7czoyMToic2FsZV9wZXJjZW50cmFuZ2VfYXJyIjthOjI6e2k6MDtpOjA7aToxO2k6MTAwO31zOjU6ImxhYmVsIjtzOjA6IiI7czo0OiJzaXplIjtzOjA6IiI7czo0OiJzb3J0IjtzOjE6IjAiO3M6NDoidHlwZSI7czo4OiJiYW5kbmFtZSI7czoxMDoiACoAY2F0YWxvZyI7TzoxNzoiSGh2X0NhdGFsb2dfU2hvZXMiOjExOntzOjE3OiIAKgBjYXRlZ29yeVJvb3RJZCI7aToxMzM7czoxMjoic2RiaW50ZXJmYWNlIjtOO3M6MTg6IgAqAHNlbGVjdGVkR2VucmVJZCI7
<maxjezy> aTowO3M6MjE6IgAqAHNlbGVjdGVkQ2F0ZWdvcnlJZCI7aTo0MTc7czoxNzoiACoAb25seVNlY29uZEhhbmQiO2I6MDtzOjE5OiIAKgBvbmx5U3BlY2lhbFByaWNlIjtiOjE7czoxOToiACoAc2FsZVBlcmNlbnRSYW5nZSI7aTowO3M6MjM6IgAqAHNlbGVjdGVkQnJhbmRPckxhYmVsIjtzOjA6IiI7czoxNToiACoAc2VsZWN0ZWRTaXplIjtzOjA6IiI7czoxNToiACoAY2F0ZWdvcnlUeXBlIjtzOjg6ImJhbmRuYW1lIjtzOjEwOiIAKgBvcmRlckJ5IjtzOjE6IjAiO319&vercso=f2dd7e5e6de25dd4788f873ef4313be9&page=2
#ubuntu-se 2011-09-21
<Philip5> Squarism: det har gått blandat
<Squarism> aha... jag har inte haft något vidare flyt heller... när man kör 2vs2 classic, som jag gör mest hela tiden nu, matchas man ju med random människor. O jag vill påstå att jag har otur
<Squarism> även om det låter tunt =D
<Philip5> Squarism: kan jag tänka mig. då kanske de man ska spela med också oftare är mer ego än om man spelar ihop med någon man känner
<Philip5> jag spelade två spel där jag gjorde så korkade misstag så jag blev arg på mig själv
<Squarism> ja. så är det ju... nyckeln till 2vs2 tror jag är att synka attackar ... ja, helt enkelt hur bra man är på att sammarbeta.
<Philip5> jo helt klart
<Squarism> jag försökte köra 2vs2 classic med andra men insåg att det INTE GÅR... folk sa åt mig att 2vs2 AT va det enda alternativet, som jag trodde va Annihilation av ngn anledning.. men AT betydde tydligen Arranged Teams
<Squarism> dvs... bjuda in andra o lira
<Squarism> så de tycker jag vi ska lira ngn dag
<Philip5> aha, jo det är nog smidigast för att bara kör med någon random typ är nog inte så lyckat alla gånger
<Philip5> och nu strax börjar sherlock holmes på tv9 :)
<Squarism> oh.. är det den gamla varianten.. eller 90-talet iafl?
<Philip5> 90-talsserien
<Philip5> gillar den men har sett alla lite många gånger
<khem_> hur kan jag anvanda sed for att ta bort blanksteg i slutet pa varje rad? alltsa efter alla ordinarie tecken
<realubot> khem_: sed 's/\ *$//'
<realubot> \ escapar blanksteget och * säger 0 eller mer av blanksteg-tecknet och $ markerar slutet av raden.
<realubot> Det innebär att alla blanksteg som förekommer i slutet at raden tas bort av sed.
<realubot> khem_: sed 's/\ *$//' -i file.txt
<realubot> För att ta bort alla blanksteg i slutet av varje rad i filen file.txt.
<khem_> tackar :-)
<khem_> da har jag en mer klar bild, maste bli battre pa regexps.. kan nagra sma knep for vim bara.
<andol> sed -re "s/^(.+[^ ]) *$/\1/" -i foo.txt
<andol> Fast ovan nämnda förslag är nog nästan trevligare :)
<HeMan> Morrn!
<larsemil>  HeMan morrn? snart lunch ju
<larsemil> HeMan: vad ska du bygga för web business?
<HeMan> larsemil: öl-sida!
<HeMan> larsemil: en comunity-sida som är mashups med twitter och facebook odyl
<realubot> HeMan: Vilket språk använder du då? (mer än HMTL/CSS)?
<HeMan> realubot: jag ska använda Drupal som CMS
<khem_> Nagon som kanner till nagon bra databas med portnummer och olika protokoll? Garna mer "comprehensive" an /etc/services.
<realubot> HeMan: Ok.
<HeMan> realubot: om jag orkar ska jag skriva om den i Scala vid tillfälle
<HeMan> khem_: iana.org ska ha en komplett
<khem_> HeMan: verkar sa, tack :-)
<eemohw> HeMan: uj drupal, fasen vad jag aldrig fick ordning på det :) lyckades installera de men sedan när det kom till att bygga i de så gick jag bett :)
<Guest21223> varför kan jag inte byta namn
<itmannen> Goddag grymma värld
<khem_> goddag itmannen
<itmannen> Ännu en dag att görs så lite som möjligt :)
<larsemil> itmannen: vad har man för jobb då?
<itmannen> larsemil  Visa dagar jobb andra inte
<itmannen> Och just nu är jag sjukskriven
<kaellan> tjenare mannen! ;D
<kaellan> ngn som har tid att hjälpa mig me en grej ? ;D
<kaellan> försöker få en webcam att senda ‎bilder till en ftp. vill att bilderna ska sparas som atum och tid .jpeg och en som heter typ cam1. så man kan göra en img src= på en hemsida sen som updateras typ var 5 minut och dem som man har sparade med datum/tid som namn som historik :)
<kaellan> ngn som vet hur man gör eller vilka program jag behöver?
<larsemil> zoneminder eller motion kanske?
<itmannen> kaellan  Det låter som du behöver ett form av övervakningsprogram. Dom kan skicka upp till en ftp
<phnom> Eller köp en axis-kamera :D
<itmannen> phnom  nja. det är nog bara dom dyrare Axis som stödjer uppladdning till en ftp
<phnom> Inte alls. På de gamla (och kanske de nya också) snurrar en linuxserver som man kan göra vad man vill med.
<itmannen> Jag använder 2 Axis. En 205 och en 210. och jag kan inte erinra mig att det finns ett sådant alternativ
<phnom> Det vore ju en kass kamera om den inte kan skicka bilderna vidare.
<kaellan> skaköpa en liten server me fast ip det ska juh bli som övervaknings bilder fast av energi, vatten och tempratur värde ^^
<itmannen> kaellan  Det är väl din ISP som ger dig en fast IP eller inte
<phnom> itmannen: Jag har skrivit en server till en axis-kamera, och det går alldeles utmärkt. Kommer inte ihåg modellnr men den hade några år på nacken.
<itmannen> phnom  Ok. men inte rätt upp och ned alltså
<phnom> Och den vi kör på kåren för att övervaka kaffebryggaren har nog t.o.m. originalmjukvaran.
<phnom> http://www.tlth.se/index.php?url=kaffe
<itmannen> phnom  Jasså du är brandman
<eemohw> phnom: jag såg de där med axis kamera ;) bra sagt!
<kaellan> itmannen: mjo ska ha en skit dattor med ubuntu uppe i norland som får skicka bilderna till en server ngnstans i sverige vet inte vart jag ska ställa den bara ta en ubuntu dattor och köpa fastip ngnstans sedan så sk jag från olika sidor bara img src= länka bilderna till ftp för att få live stream me typ 1 bild var 5 min eller ngt
<phnom> eemohw: Det var kontoret i Lund va? Kan se Axis härifrån SEMC :P
<eemohw> phnom: det stämmer .. Sitter du på andra sidan vägen? :o
<itmannen> kaellan  Ok. varför ska du ha den här uppe i norrland ?
<phnom> eemohw: Japp, gör exjobb där :)
<kaellan> itmannen: sa ha 3-4 cams över en sol energi anlägning. orkar inte åcka upp ditt fö att kolla värdena
<larsemil> kaellan: ska du inte köra typ bambuser istället då? så får du live video stream istället!?
<eemohw> phnom: hmm om jag ställer mig och vinkar i fönstret här så borde du teoretiskt se mig :o
<itmannen> Eller Ustream. Bägge funkar bra
<phnom> Beror på vilket fönster.
 * larsemil <3 bambuser
<kaellan> larsemil: hmm dem har juh inte direkt ngn infrastruktur i norland (boden) så tror det blir mobilt internet som får agera uploade så kommer lagga sattan me 3-4 cams i så fall
<itmannen> kaellan  Aha. Men finns det nätanslutning dit då ?
<eemohw> 3e våningen .. hmm .. hur fasen ska ja förklara :P den högraste vingen från er sett
<kaellan> itmannen: det sa vi fixa i helgen. i versta fall blir det satelit
<itmannen> "högraste" :D
<eemohw> 2 av 3 fönster har sådana solskydd halvt nere :P
<eemohw> itmannen: jaja :P
<itmannen> kaellan  LÃ¥ter avancerat
<kaellan> itmannen ne bara en anan form av internet
<phnom> eemohw: Ser nog en hint av något som rör sig, men de reflekterar rätt bra.
<eemohw> haha jag har inte varit där än :o
<eemohw> går dit nu o kollar
<itmannen> kaellan  Jo det vet jag. Tänkte på dina mätningar
<phnom> Sitter på andra våningen i greenland, till höger om balkongen i hörnet.
<kaellan> itmnnen: bara ja får bilderna till ftpn så löser sig nog reten mee
<itmannen> kaellan  Sitter du i Finland nu ?
<kaellan> itmannen: nee :S
<eemohw> phnom: greenland är den röda/rosa byggnaden? :)
<larsemil> kaellan: sant sant
<itmannen> kaellan  Det låter som ett intressant projekt du håller på med
<phnom> eemohw: Ja
<kaellan> itmannen: sitter på lan fiber
<eemohw> phnom: hmm får gå o kolla igen, för många cubicles ivägen för att se nått härifrån :P
<itmannen> kaellan  Ok. Det lär duga i brist på bättre
<eemohw> phnom: till höger från mitt håll sett?
<phnom> eemohw: Jupp
<kaellan> itmannen: ok ne nu sa jag förtsetta letta cam program :P
<itmannen> kaellan  Gör så du. lycka till
<eemohw> ne fasen jag ser inge :) men men, du sitter där.
<phnom> Hehe, massa träd och grönsaker ivägen också :P
<eemohw> nackdelen med våra kameror är ju att dom inte är det billigaste direkt :)
<eemohw> phnom: mm märkte det :) såg folk på balkongen men de va nog inte du då.
<phnom> eemohw: Nä.
<phnom> Jag ställde mig bara i fönstret :)
<eemohw> phnom: låter som vi försöker dejta.
<phnom> luls
<eemohw> "Jag är han med en ros i kavajslaget."
<phnom> Yes, ska äta lunch nu :) bbl
<eemohw> bb
<larsemil> nu ska de äta lunch också
<eemohw> larsemil: de rika de kan
<larsemil> jag syftade mer på dig och phnom
<eemohw> larsemil: ja, phnom äter och jag får bara kolla på .. "De rika de kan"
<kaellan> xD
<kaellan> emm, va ska man ha för ftp server om man vill va i ubuntu ?
<kaellan> hittar bara massa klienter i programcentralen ^^
<HeMan> kaellan: vsftpd kan du använda
<eemohw> fasen HeMan va före
<kaellan> :P
<kaellan> ty
<HeMan> "när HeMan gör apt-cache search står blixten stilla"
<HeMan> gammal irc-ordspråk
<HeMan> :)
<eemohw> ha!
<eemohw> "när whomee gör apt-cache update && apt-cache search står chuck noris handfallen"
<larsemil> jag kör proftp
<itmannen> Är det någon som vet vad som är en 64-bitars i w7. X86 eller X64 ?
<madbear> x64
<itmannen> madbear  Tackar
<madbear> alltså vet och vet
<madbear> logiskt
<itmannen> Jo jag vet. men ville vara helt säker
<kaellan> men e inte typ x86 typ 32 bitars ?
<madbear> itmannen: det är du inte nu heller
<itmannen> kaellan  Jo det betyder nog i386
<kaellan> mmm intel
<madbear> nej x86 betyder det väl
<madbear> jag hade en sån 286a som man sa
<madbear> :D
<kaellan> ja tankar alltid ner 64 bitars grejer iaf dem ska fungera me flera cores
<itmannen> x86=förkortning av i386 kanske
<madbear> itmannen: nej x är liksom x tror jag
<kaellan> x är z och 86 betyder 42 xD
<kaellan> z42 :P
<itmannen> madbear  x brukar betyda att det kan vara vad som helst för 86
<madbear> ja det är ju så itmannen
<madbear> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86
<itmannen> Och 86 torde alltid vara en 32-bitars kanske
<kaellan> hmm, kan stämma
<madbear> annars heter den väl x86-64
<kaellan> hur startar man vsftpd ? xD
<itmannen> madbear  Nja det undrar jag
<madbear>  /etc/init.d/vsftpd start ?
<madbear> jag har för mig att ubuntu gått ifrån nån sorts inittjosan kaellan
<itmannen> Det finns nog inget x86 i en 64-bitars
<madbear> jodå itmannen
<itmannen> madbear  Ok
<madbear> itmannen: det handlar om instruktionerna som är desamma typ
 * itmannen Antecknar
<madbear> haha
<madbear> du kan köra 32 program på en 64
<itmannen> Det är inte så lätt för en gammal man :)
<madbear> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD64
<madbear> det va ju AMD som började med det, men där kan du läsa omett
<kaellan> 32 på en 64 funkar men om det finns 64 bit version av programmet så använder den prossessorn efktivare med flera en 2 cores
<kaellan> trorjag :P
<madbear> kaellan: nej handlar inte om cores
<madbear> 32 bitars kan använda flera kärnor oxå
<kaellan> nehep lol
<madbear> kaellan: det handlar om att registrerna är större
<madbear> ett register på 32 bitar kan rymma typ
<madbear> nu matte
<kaellan> 1 bit = 8 ?
<madbear> nej nu ska du lyssna!
<kaellan> xD
<madbear> en bit kan ju vara 0 eller 1
<itmannen> Nu måste jag ge mig iväg. Sköt er snyggt
<kaellan> hej då itmannen :P
<madbear> kaellan: iaf, 32 bitar kan max representera 4294967296
<madbear> nåt sånt :P
<madbear> därför kan du bara ha 4GB minne med 32 bitar
<kaellan> ahh just jah det va ramen
<kaellan> men iaf har för mig 32 bit e dalcore eller sämre :P
<madbear> om du ökar till 64 bitar så vågar jag nästan påstå att man kan adressera så mycket minne en vanlig pc aldrig kommer att behöva
<kaellan> ja har 6 gig :P
<madbear> dalcore?
<kaellan> räcker med 2 i ubuntu ^^
<madbear> jag har 8!
<kaellan> quad
<madbear> alltså min första dual är 32bit
<kaellan> 8 cores på 1.9 ghz på laptope :)
<kaellan> min dual core stationära från typ 2000 e 32 bit me 2 gig ram hehe
<madbear> yo! måste dra
<madbear> hörs
<kaellan> ahh tjao
<kaellan> trevligt att chattas ^^
<eemohw> PRELSKATT PÅ 49788    -17 391
<eemohw> skoj
<realubot> madbear: Det är bra att du läxar upp dom madbear!
<realubot> kaellan: Det går med programmet Motion.
<realubot> Det har stöd för att skicka bilderna över ftp.
<realubot> Live-stream fungerar i Motion också.
<kaellan> mkay :)
<kaellan> niceska testa
<kaellan> försöker få ftpn på andra dattorn at funka så man kan testa :P
<eemohw> har iofs en axis kamera liggandes här, undra om man ska orka ta hem den och koppla in så man kan se så sambon städar när hon är ledig.
<kaellan> realubot; e det den "V4L capture program supporting motion detection" i ubuntu software center ?
<kaellan> haha
<realubot> kaellan: http://infectedproject.wordpress.com/2007/06/26/set-up-a-webcam-security-system/
<phnom> eemohw: Do it! :P
<realubot> kaellan: sudo apt-get install motion
<realubot> kaellan: Jag tror det är samma som det du skrev.
<eemohw> phnom: jag kan sätta upp den och zooma in på ditt fönster så folk kan se så du jobbar.
<phnom> :O
<realubot> kaellan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/694361/
<realubot> kaellan: "Also, motion has its own minimalistic web server. Thus, you can access the webcam output from motion via a browser.
<realubot> "
<realubot> Det har stöd för att skicka bilderna över ftp också.
<kaellan> nice nice, bara det inte måste vara rörlse på bilderna öratt camen ska aktiveras :P
<eemohw> phnom: http://www.axis.com/products/cam_q6035e/video/index.htm sådär tänkte ja göra.
<realubot> kaellan: Det går att ställa in tror jag.
<kaellan> :D
<realubot> kaellan: Det var länge sedan jag testade Motion men jag har för mig att det är en inställning.
<realubot> kaellan: http://www.junauza.com/2009/07/turn-ordinary-webcam-into-security-spy.html
<realubot> Där har du lite mer info.
<kaellan> ty :)
<realubot> kaellan: http://www.lavrsen.dk/foswiki/bin/view/Motion/ConfigFileOptions
<phnom> eemohw: Blir bra tidningsrubriker sen, "Axis spionerar på SE! ska de ge sig in i mobiltelefonbranschen?" :D
<realubot> Motions dokumentation också såklart.
<eemohw> phnom: vi ser så ni inte inkluderar våra kameror i telefonerna ;)
<realubot> kaellan: "wput - A tiny wget-like ftp-client for uploading files
<realubot> "
<kaellan> hold your horses nu blir det för mcket xD fixar me motion först :P
<realubot> kaellan: Det finns något program som heter webcam också:
<realubot> "This package provides an utility that captures images from a video4linux device such as bttv, annotates them and uploads them to a webserver in an endless loop using FTP or SSH.
<realubot> "
<realubot> Jag har aldrig testat det.
<realubot> kaellan: Jag tipsade om wput eftersom jag tror Motion använder det för att ladda upp filer men du får läsa själv.
<kaellan> mmm hitta lite god info hära som jag tror kommer funka :D
<kaellan> bara det funkar med 3-4-5 cams på samm dattor :s
<realubot> Motion har stöd för flera kameror men hur det fungerar i praktiken har jag inte en susning om.
<kaellan> lol jag kommer inte in i motion configen xD
<HeMan> yey, hittade en HPC Podcast!
<kaellan> men va fan ja har inte permission att öpna config i motion hmm
<phnom> kaellan: sudo?
<kaellan> ne då startade den bara :/
<kaellan> eller sant skriver hella filvägen
<kaellan> men fan va noob jag är xD
<amelia> *gäsp*
<kaellan> sudo /etc/motion/motion.conf funkar inte :(
<kaellan> hur gör man ? xD
<amelia> kaellan: du behöver använda en editor också. .conf är en textfil med konfiguration.
<amelia> kaellan: t.ex. sudo nano /etc/motion/motion.conf
<kaellan> eeh lol. trixiga linux xD
<amelia> inte då.
<amelia> det gör bara vad du ber det om och hittar inte på egna idéer om vad du kanske menar. :)
<kaellan> damn windows trademark xD
<amelia> vad är alla idag?
<kaellan> jag är en groda :)
<einand> jag är en människa fortfarande
<einand> själv undrar jag vart alla är
<amelia> haha, VAR är alla idag menade jag såklart.
<kaellan> sitter hemma vi dattorn :P
<einand> sitter på bibloteket
<amelia> meh, alla aom brukar vara här och inte är det.
<einand> amelia: bakfulla
<phnom> Jobbet.
<kaellan> hittade hit för ngra timmar sedan :)
<amelia> kaellan: välkommen hit då! :D
<amelia> kaellan: hoppas du står ut mer än några timmar.
<kaellan> amelia: man tackar :P
<kaellan> mjo fåttlite hjälp me lite grejer som jag försöker mig på :P
<kaellan> 3-4 cams till dator vidare med internet till ftp och hemsidor osv tankar bilderna från ftpn. det e vad jag ska göra :P
 * amelia lyssnar på en presentation om affärsstrategi och att leverera mervärde för kunden.
<kaellan> <-- arbetslös som jobbar svart ;D
<amelia> introduktion är så roligt.
<einand> gösses vilken attityd snorungarna har. Jag sitter på bibloteket så tog dom inte bort sitt skräp, så sa en "Det jobbar säkert en städerska här, jag kan ju inte göra allt hennes jobb. - Så tänker jag alltid svarar den andra"
<kaellan> eller inte xD gissa varför man inte sitter på ett fancy kontor xD
<larsemil> einand: kastade du windows 8 i huvet på dem då?
<einand> larsemil: ja du
<larsemil> skräp som skräp menar jag
<kaellan> einand, klart. alla tänker så nu för tiden. civil kurage och heder 0-1
<amelia> kaellan: vet inte om detta är ett så fancy kontor, men det är helt klart spännande att jobba på ett amerikanskt bolag.
<kaellan> om ngn vill så kan jag lvla wow gubbar för 50 kr om dagen ? :D
<kaellan> lol not
<kaellan> men typ ^^
<amelia> haha
<amelia> det kommer bli kul när jag är klar med introduktionen. kommer få massa roliga projekt.
<kaellan> mjo kan juh altid hoppas ^^
<amelia> jag är redan bokad på två projekt som jag verkligen ser fram emot att jobba med. :)
<amelia> så jag behöver inte hoppas, jag vet. :D
<kaellan> ^^ då e det juh bara att ta det lugnt :P
<amelia> jo, vill dock komma igång nu nu nu nu!
<realubot> kaellan: sudo ger din användare administratörsrättigheter (root-rättigheter). Det används framför ett kommando för att köra kommandot med administratörsrättugheter, t.ex. sudo nano /path/to/file
<realubot> kaellan: Du kan också använda gksudo om du ska öppna ett grafiskt program, t.ex. gksudo gedit /path/to/file
<realubot> kaellan: för att öppna filen med den grafiska texteditorn Gedit.
<kaellan> realubot: ja kör ngn matrix tehanterare atm ;D
<realubot> nano ja.
<realubot> Den är smidig.
<realubot> Jag använder nano mer och mer. Dock är det väl vim som gäller om man är en riktig hårding.
<phnom> matrix tehanterare? / ser framför sig en stor låda med många små fack med olika tesorter i varje.
<kaellan> löls, ja missar bokstäver osv när jag e trött ^^
<kaellan> + e dyslektiker i vanliga fall ^^
<realubot> kaellan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Nano
 * realubot lyssnar på en presentation om affärsstrategi och att leverera merpengar till företaget.
<kaellan> e ni på samma ?
<realubot> kaellan: Nej. amelias presentation handlar ju om mervärde för kunden och min om merpengar till företaget.
<kaellan> hahaha
<kaellan> konsument makt vs företags makt ?
<realubot> kaellan: ;)
<amelia> realubot: till vilket företag?
<amelia> realubot: jobbar du på donken? mer pengar till företaget och inget mervärde till kunderna. :P
<Kim^Work> Går det att göra en unattended installation som kan konfigurera vissa saker åt mig, ex. nätverkskort, kopiera lite konfig-filer och sätta hostname. Ska installeras på maskiner som har olika stort RAM och hdd, men i övrigt samma hårdvara.
<Kim^Work> ?
<Kim^Work> Och hur svårt skulle det vara?
<amelia> Kim^Work: det går. det är väl bara att sätta upp någon form av PXE-boot med kickstart/jumpstart
<amelia> lite osäker på hur man gör i debian-baserade distar.
<Kim^Work> Hm ok.
<kaellan> men gahh ska ta bort lit bilder men mappen e sudo så kan inte bara klicka å deleta. hur gör man ? :P
<Kim^Work> kaellan: "gksudo nautilus"
<kaellan> ty
<kaellan> ngn som kan hjälpa mig configa motion till att ta en bild var 5 min å inget mer ? :)
<kaellan> den tok spamar mig med bilder atm :
<kaellan> :S
<larsemil> Change the variables minimum_frame_time and snapshot_interval to the same amount of seconds you wish to take the picture with the webcam.
<larsemil> kaellan: ^^
<kaellan> ja testade lite xD suddade bort allt i configen som jag inte ville ha hahaha xD
<Coffe2> larsemil,  sätter upp vårt 3e proxmox cluster just nu .. vad har du anv av för brandvägg ?
<larsemil> ingen alls. jag kör alla mina burkar hittils ut på nätet
<eemohw> phnom: hutta upp ett papper pa rutan sa jag vet var du sitter nu ;)
<HeMan> Kim^Work: kolla på preseed
<HeMan> Kim^Work: det är för att göra unattended installationer av debian/ubuntu
<HeMan> Kim^Work: lite enklare än fai
<kaellan> så nu har jag camen så som jag vill (testat med 1 av 4) nu behöver jag bara få ftpn att rulla så ja kan testa om det kommer fungera
<phnom> eemohw: Bygger postit-smiley på rutan, måste bara hämta mer postits :)
 * einand fick världens bästa snailmail idag
<einand> http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman02/280e400a_spar.png
<phnom> eemohw: Eller, min exjobbspartner hämtar mer post-its
<einand> phnom: nått skall man ha dom till
<phnom> eemohw: Done :) Andra våningen mellan utstickarna till höger om balkongen.
<phnom> eemohw: mellan klockan ett och två
<eemohw> de va en liten jevel!
<eemohw> ska se om vi kontrar :)
<larsemil> pics or it did not happenb
<larsemil> -b
<eemohw> ska ta kort da
<amelia> *gäsp*
<phnom> eemohw: Ja, har inget större fönster, klart man kan bygga över flera men det blir ju inte lika vackert.
<phnom> Ni har ju stora fina fönster så ni vinner ju per automatik om ni kontrar :P
<eemohw> haha ja vi har ju lite storre ja :-)
<eemohw> men vi fikar nu sa vi far lugna lite
<phnom> Jag har inte bråttom, strax fika här också :-)
<eemohw> dom andra pa avdelningen var inte lika taggade :-)
<phnom> haha
<kaellan> ne nbu drar jag ut på stan pallar inte sitta vid dattorn mera
<nixyes> äh, datorer kan man inte dra ifrån sådär utan vidare
<einand> nixyes: därför jag tar med mig datorn, om jag skulle råka gå ner till stan
<eemohw> phnom: http://whomee.se/phnom.jpg
<phnom> eemohw: Ja, det är inte stort när det är litet.
<eemohw> ne zoomen på min feleton var inte den bästa heller :/
<phnom> Det är ju därför ni ska samarbeta med SE och bygga in en rejäl optisk zoom i telefonerna.
<eemohw> iofs, jag kan ju koppla in en av de kraftigare kamerorna men som du sa tidigare, blir nog en jefla massa skrivningar
<phnom> hehe
<Cyrix> Hej
<Cyrix> :-)
<phnom> Hallo
<eemohw> nehe ska man gå hem kanske
<Cyrix> Hoppas jag kan hitta en lösning till mitt problem i dag. Skärmen blir svart när jag försöker installera.. :-\  Samma sak när jag lekte med Backtrack men då hittade jag en lösning. Finns många olika lösningar men har inte hittat den rätta för min dator ännu. :-|
<phnom> eemohw: Jao, det är dags strax.
<Cyrix> Tänk om man kunde få de här valmöjligheterna  http://ubuntu.paslah.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/anternate-CD-Install-Screen.png
 * Cyrix är bitter
<phnom> Cyrix: Får du inte det då? eller är skärmen svart redan där?
<Cyrix> Nej, det får jag inte min meny ser annorlunda ut. Vet i fasen varför. Ska testa å dra hem en annan isofil å installera
<Cyrix> Nej den blir inte svart där, men jag har inte de valmöjligheterna, det ser lite annorlunda ut helt enkelt
<phnom> Cyrix: Det är från alternate-ison, men det antar jag att du vet om?
<phnom> Sen måste du nog trycka F6 för att få upp den dialogen.
<Cyrix> Aha, näe det visste jag inte
<Cyrix> Jo, så mycket har jag förstått
<Cyrix> Tack för tipset
<phnom> Cyrix: Prova med alternate istället då, det är den man brukar behöva använda när man får såna problem
<Cyrix> Will do sir!
<phnom> Yarr!
 * phnom seglar hemåt
<Cyrix> :-)
<Cyrix> Ahoy, matey
<Cyrix> Weigh anchor and hoist the mizzen!
<johanbr> Cyrix, vilken dator och grafikkort har du?
<Cyrix> Emachines E525, Intel video någonting..
<Cyrix> Tyvärr ingen cyrix processor :-}
<[swe]jeppe> gooddag
<Cyrix> Hej
<[swe]jeppe> vad pysslar folket med då
<HeMan> skriver tidrapport
<HeMan> otroligt tråkigt
<realubot> Cyrix: Testat att välja nomodeset eller någon annan boot option?
<Cyrix> Laddar hem ubuntu å lagar mat. Avancerat multitasking
<realubot> Cyrix: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDBootOptions?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Boot-Options.png
<realubot> Cyrix: F6 där och nomodeset?
<Cyrix> realubot: Jag vill välhja nomodeset men har en version där man måste skriva in det själv å jag har inte hittat exakt vad man skriver till Ubuntu. Har gjort likadant till Backtrack å då fick jag tips om vad jag skulle skriva. Nu laddar jag ner alternate-versionen där jag kommer ha möjlighet att trycka F6 å välja nomodeset
<Cyrix> Tack för tipset realubot! Jag tror det kommer lösa sig med den nya ison som jag håller på å ladda hem :-)
<Cyrix> Mitt internet är dock extremt deppigt just nu, så jag får nog inte hem isofilen förrän i morgon i det här tempot. :-O
<airboydkitty> Vad är ett årsbesked?
<maxjezy> ett ärs s
<maxjezy> smed
<maxjezy> <äh
<maxjezy> kan inte skriva
<[swe]jeppe> nån som vet om det finns nån sida som kan generera an linux header med ett hemside namn i?
<airboydkitty> Huh?
<cahoot> linux header?
<[swe]jeppe> heheh  eller vill få tag i nån snygg banner och lägga mitt hemside namn i
<[swe]jeppe> tänkte bara om nån kan tipsa på snygga banners
<maxjezy> hur ser din hemsida ut
<maxjezy> eller är det en banner du ska ha på andras hemsidor för att länka till din hemsida?
<maxjezy> det är inte lätt att förstå dig
<[swe]jeppe> poppe85.se är inget just nu
<[swe]jeppe> bara drupal
<[swe]jeppe> behöver en header kanske det heter
<maxjezy> ja det låter mer vettigt
<maxjezy> gör en egen?
<maxjezy> att bara ploppa dit en som man hittat på nätet gör ju inte sidan bättre
<[swe]jeppe> mja e HELT kass på grafiskt kan jag säga
<maxjezy> använd terminalen då
<[swe]jeppe> tänkte om man får med ubuntu loggan på nått sätt och he
<maxjezy> varför ubuntu logon
<[swe]jeppe> :-) brist på fantasi
<maxjezy> den är om något brist på fantasi
<maxjezy> typ "hej vi gör en ring med några bollar i"
<realubot> [swe]jeppe: Det enklaste är väl att skapa en "snygg" text med en logo-generator: http://speckyboy.com/2008/10/28/12-logo-generators-no-more-thats-plenty-thank-you/
<airboydkitty> [swe]jeppe: Och sluta särskriva.
<airboydkitty> Börja särkriva.
<realubot> [swe]jeppe: Och sedan i Gimp lägga till Ubuntu-loggan.
<realubot> Frågan är om man får använda Ubuntu-loggan så?
<maxjezy> ser inte varför man ens ska använda den
<airboydkitty> Eller inte ha en sajt alls om du bara ska göra massa skit.
<maxjezy> airboydkitty, nu är du lite negoteeev!
<airboydkitty> Men kanske någon kan säga vad i helvete ett "årsbesked" är? Någon jävla myndighet vill ha det.
<maxjezy> airboydkitty, vet du inte vilken myndighet det gäller?
<airboydkitty> Vad spelar det för roll?
<maxjezy> eller är du för cool för att erkänna att du söker socialbidrag
<[swe]jeppe> :-)
<maxjezy> olika myndigheter vill ha olika årsbesked
<maxjezy> det du behöver är nog ett från skatteverket
<airboydkitty> Vad ÄR ett årsbesked till att börja med?
<airboydkitty> Ingen har någonsin förklarat det och det står ingenstans.
<maxjezy> det är ett besked med hyr mycket du skattat
<airboydkitty> Det vet väl de.
<maxjezy> inkomst besked för föregående år
<maxjezy> socialen vet inte det innan du upplyser dem
<airboydkitty> Jävla mongo.
<[swe]jeppe> bra humör på han
<maxjezy> ja han har väl inte ätit annat än nudlar så energin är kanske inte på topp
<maxjezy> [swe]jeppe, testa rita en logo och sånt på papper
<maxjezy> din header
<maxjezy> om du inte gillar datorprogrammen
<maxjezy> sen är det lätt att trace med datorn över dina linjer
<maxjezy> och färglägga osv
<[swe]jeppe> aa skall spåna på det. skall nog koncentrera mig på att lära mig drupal först :-)
<maxjezy> göra några olika
<[swe]jeppe> maxjezy tack för hjälpen. måste logga nu skall hämta min dotter
<maxjezy> :)
<[swe]jeppe> ses senare alla
<cutgaah> hej, jag har precis börjat plugga och försöker lära mig använda latex. när man använder \includegraphics och lägger till en bild så kommer den inte med i .dvi -filen när man använder evince utan man måste göra om den till pdf. så frågan lyder: hur gör man som rutinerad latexanvändare i ubuntu på enklaste sätt för att förhandsgranska produkten av .tex -filen (så man får med bilder osv)?
<gusnan> cutgaah, använder du dig av en makefil? I så fall kan du ju lätt göra så du får resultatet till pdf.
<gusnan> cutgaah, föressten, Läser du LinDE? ;)
<cutgaah> gusnan, sec tele
<realubot> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/windows-8-secure-boot-prevent-linux-installation/
<realubot> Ett årsbesked får man ju från banken. Det är ju en sammanställning över vilka konton och hur mycket pengar som finns på kontona.
<[swe]jeppe> sudo sysctl vm.swappiness=10  fiffigt komando
<phnom> Suck... Det är när saker börjar krascha som man inser att det nog hade varit en bra idé att kunna skriva appletens debug-output till en fil...
<[swe]jeppe> :-)
<[swe]jeppe> hur emilerar man java i linux? i terminal eller?
<phnom> wha?
<[swe]jeppe> *emulerar
<phnom> Varför skulle du vilja emulera java? :S
<[swe]jeppe> när man skrivit typ hello world programet. hur testar man den då? i windows gör man ju det i dos prompten
<Philip5> samma på linux
<[swe]jeppe> ok så i terminal då ja
<Philip5> kommandona är lika
<[swe]jeppe> asså ok
<gusnan> meh, cutgaah ville visst aldrig ha hjälp :/
<[swe]jeppe> vad är netbeans för program?
<kodein> ett IDE
<larsemil> en programmeringsmiljö. texteditor fast avancerad som hjälper dig med massa saker
<daho> Hej på er
<barzam> hej
<daho> någon som kan hjälpa mig med ett grafik problem i kubuntu??
<barzam> !ask
<ubot2> Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<Cyrix> Hej
<Barre> *gäsp*
<daho> problemet är att jag får aldrig det sparat att köra utökat skrivbord så det går tillbaka till klon varje gång som man startar datorn
<daho> som andra problemet verkar som att det inte är optimalt inställt så när jag kör utökat så får jag aldrig fullskärm på tex youtube klipp
<p1mme> daho: Vad använder du för hårdvara?
<larsemil> vafan. 11 000 tur och retur New York för två personer. Det är ju inga pengar.
<daho> nvidia
<bamsefar> Barre: Fan vad rolig han zfs-trollet är..
<bamsefar> Barre: Skönt att han är nere på att du kan få silent corruption om nån skriker på disken. ;D
<Barre> bamsefar: jag orkar inte längre... :/
<Barre> bamsefar: 12-oktober.. hasseludden.. heldag med oss och några hundra andra för att få en dängare i "Rise of the information".. intresserad? ;)
 * itmannen Värsta sortens förrädare träder in till denna hedervärda församling
<[Spooky]> itmannen: ;)
<itmannen> Efter detta återstår nog bara harakiri
<[swe]jeppe> har du vart på nya jobbet
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe  Suck. Helt rätt :(
<[swe]jeppe> heheh syndare
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe  Jag ska lägga en femma extra i kollekten  på söndag
<itmannen> Någon som vet vad "orphaned file" innebär. Är det trasig kanske ?
<barzam> det är en fil som inget paket "äger" skulle jag söga
<Barre> uttycket används också när filer saknar ägare.. kontot som ägde filen är borta eller saknas..
<itmannen> Ok. tack
<itmannen> Nästa pilsner: Varför ska det gå snabbare med GPU än CPU i Folding@Home ?
<barzam> GPUn kanske är kraftigare eller bättre lämpat för sånt
<Barre> för att gpu är designad och byggd för att utföra sådana operatiner
<Barre> doh.. får aldrig svara först :P
<barzam> haha
<Vahl> Jagar fortfarande bästa irc klient
<barzam> iof mere trovärdigt med två liknande svar en sekund efter varandra
<Barre> Vahl: irrsi   slutletat ;)
<Barre> barzam: true that
<itmannen> Men om jag kör 64-bitars med  2 kärnor så går det alltså ändå slöare än en GPU ?
<Vahl> Barre,  ok jag skaffar det
<barzam> itmannen: hur många kärnor har ditt gpu?
<itmannen> Barre  2
<Barre> itmannen: wat?
<Barre> ahh... fel hilight
<Barre> :)
<itmannen> Barre  2 x 1.8
<Barre> men... itmannen hilighta rätt ;)
<itmannen> Oops. Sorry
<Barre> hihhihi
<itmannen> barzam  DÃ¥ seg antar jag
<itmannen> såg
<Barre> nä... slutjobbat för idag... cya
<itmannen> Barre  Aha. Så du är ansälld på IRC :D
<[Spooky]> Någon av er som kan det här med tv-licens osv?
<[Spooky]> Fick ett skumt brev idag av radiotjänst...
<barzam> vad står det i brevet?
<itmannen> [Spooky]  Jag vet. Det behövs om man har en TV
<barzam> TV-mottagare inte TV
<[Spooky]> Grejjen är den att jag köpte en bluray brännare till datorn från komplett, de vill att jag ska betala tv licens för den!?
<itmannen> Ännu så länge så gäller det TV. Men förslag finns för annat
<barzam> itmannen: tv-kort kräver licens också
<Vahl> irrsi finns inte till windows väl? Barre ?
<[Spooky]> Jag har ju ingen tv mottagare i min BD brännare?
<barzam> [Spooky]: betala inte om du inte har nån tv-mottagare hemma, men ring först och bestrid det
<itmannen> barzam  Det synar jag dig på. vart har du sett det ?
<barzam> itmannen: vad skiljer en monitor från en tv? tv-mottagaren
<barzam> jag har dessutom pratat med radiotjänst om det
<itmannen> barzam  Då gissar din kontakt på Radiotjänst. Av förklariga skäl. Men var står det i skrift ?
<itmannen> Nu googlar någon hej vilt :D
<barzam> itmannen: kolla lag (1989:41) om finansiering av radio och TV i allmänhetens tjänst (2§)
<itmannen> barzam  Ok. Kan du ge mig länken
<barzam> lagen.nu, notisum.se
<barzam> slå upp själv
<itmannen> barzam  Men om du har länken är det väl inte så jobbigt att klistra in den här
<itmannen> Sen att måsta ha en TV-licens för att köpa en brännare låter helt absurt. Det måste vara något fel
<bamsefar> Barre: Ptja, kanske :)
<bamsefar> Barre: Jag skriver ett bakgrundchecksums-system i shellscript nu ;)
<[swe]jeppe> ok?
<amelia> bamsefar: du är så duktig du..
<[swe]jeppe> muhahah
<barzam> itmannen: jag hade länken på en dator, satt på telefonen samtidigt
<bamsefar> Barre: Varför är det ingen som har tänkt på att nämna för honom att raidkort räknar paritet med asicar tro?
<itmannen> För upplysning: Nu ser det ut som jag fått till min GPU-folding i Ubuntu. Starting GUI Server. Och den tickar på som det verkar iaf
<itmannen> Men det tar rejält med kraft från datorn
<itmannen> barzam  Ok. Du äro härmed förlåten :)
<itmannen> Nu satt jag iof valet till "big" Jag vill ju får en pallplats :)
<itmannen> WW2 var en fis i rymden jämtemot detta foldingkrig :D
<maxjezy> så går det när man förnekar WW2
<itmannen> maxjezy  Vem har förnekat WW2 ?
<maxjezy> , bnbn    lkh, möj o.mqas
<maxjezy> det var mitt barn som skrev
<itmannen> Jag antar att om procenten klart i min GPU-folding ökar så borde den väl funka
<itmannen> maxjezy  Alla är vi barn i början :)
<andol> larsemil: Visst vart du Wordfeud-knarkare, eller hur var det? :)
<itmannen> Är det porris på TV med tanke på stiltjen här ?
 * [Spooky] undrar vilken kanal i så fall.. ;)
<itmannen> :D
<cutgaah> gusnan, där?
<gusnan> japp
 * itmannen Lutar mig tillbaka och ler åt tillströmmingen av point  till min folding
<itmannen> Nu blir det TV en stund
<haffe> En idé.
<haffe> Nu sova.
<nixyes> finns det någon gratis host för wp där man tillåts ha egna css ?
<larsemil> andol: mjoa
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<dataviruset> om jag får in bombartat med ICMP-redirect-förfrågningar varje sekund till min brandvägg, vad kan det bero på? en sorts attack?
<Philip5> x_link: wooohooo! det var inte igår
<maxjezy> jag hade en fråga nyss men kom på svaret själv.
#ubuntu-se 2011-09-22
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad du är dutti
<maxjezy> Philip5, japp
<phnom> MOrrn
<realubot> phnom: Morr morr.
<Barre> morrn morrn...
<Barre> bamsefar: jo, jag har nämnt att vi gör det i asic
<eemohw> mörrn
<maxjezy> har ni sett att thisweekinlinux har rakat sig
<maxjezy> nu går det fan inte att titta på
<whomee> hehe
<larsemil> morrn morrn
<bamsefar> Barre: Så klart, men jag gjorde det med stora bokstäver och !. :)
<Barre> bamsefar: hehe
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag håller med dig. Han ser ju inte klok ut nu.
<realubot> Han ser ut som en typisk Windows-användare, tycker jag.
<maxjezy> ja tycker han ser ut som den där snuskgubben i hostel
<maxjezy> han som säljer människor för slakt i bratislava
<realubot> En *NIX-användare har ju skägg. Det vet alla.
<realubot> amelia: Skaffa skägg!
<andol> larsemil: gillar användarnamnet :)
<HeMan> Morrn!
<phnom> Hmm, den här senaste uppdateringen till facebook var ju... intressant...
<andol> phnom: Vad har de nu gjort då?
<phnom> De har lagt till en feed i chatten där man kan se vilka totalt ointressanta saker ens vänner gör med deras vänner, oftast folk som man inte jälv har i listan. Sen har de moddat feeden så man får upp det som fb anser vara top stories överst hela tiden =/
<phnom> Jag vill ha tillbaka min kronologiska ordning :/
<larsemil> andol: haha. kommer från när jag skulle skapa googlekonto till min tlf. emil.osterlund och emilosten och alla sådana var upptagna
<phnom> Tycker det var tillräckligt irriterande att få alla grattis till folk man har på vänlistan i feeden, men i den nya får man med när folk säger grattis till vem som helst...
<barzam> jag brukade mest använda facebook till chatten som jag körde i ett annat program
<barzam> loggade aldrig in pga. allt ointressant som folk skrev
<HeMan> njahapp, mappa in hur många gpu-kort man ska ha på varje pcie-buss
<HeMan> en av dagens många utmaningar
<bamsefar> HeMan: Ojdå, vad bygger du?
<realubot> Jag är för tuff för Facebook.
<phnom> realubot: Vad använder du för verktyg för att stalka folk då? ;)
<realubot> phnom: Jag använder bara chatt och mail.
<realubot> Det räcker egentligen med IRC+mail. Jag tycker att Facebook, Twitter e.t.c bara är IRC+mail i ny förpackning.
<HeMan> bamsefar: en gpu-extension från Dell som ska testas
<bamsefar> HeMan: Aha, ballt. :)
<bamsefar> HeMan: Vad ska du göra med den?
<amelia> realubot: jag har ett större imaginärt skägg än många. :)
<itmannen> Nu har jag nog tömt hjärnan. Vad hette det som man använde i terminalen. irrsi ?
<phnom> itmannen: irssi, om du menar IRC-klienten
<itmannen> Ok. Tack
<HeMan> bamsefar: kund som ska ha
<barzam> itmannen: weechat är populärt också
<bamsefar> HeMan: Såklart. Är det secret secret?
<amelia> herregud vad jag är trött idag.. :(
<bamsefar> Va?
<itmannen> barzam<<  Men är dom fleta inte ganska snarlika
<HeMan> bamsefar: vet inte riktigt
<bamsefar> Ok
<itmannen> Weechat vill inte alls vara med hos mig. Mysko
<niklaswe> amelia: du är inte ensam om att vara det :P
<itmannen> Livet leker. Min GPU-Folding funkar i Ubuntu :)
<HeMan> lspci | wc -l
<HeMan> 70
<HeMan> en bra maskin!
<larsemil> någon som kan webmin bra?
<larsemil> alternativt registry grejen?
<larsemil> jag adminar en server och företaget vill ha hjälp att transfera ett domännamn till annan registrar. hur skapar jag den där koden för att göra det.?
<amelia> kaffet biter inte riktigt idag..
<whomee> larsemil: jag har någon länk på binero's kontrollpanel där den genererar för min domän, som jag sedan kan lägga in (förmodligen i nån annans kontrollpanel).
<larsemil> whomee: jo men min fråga är snarare - hur genererar binero den?
<itmannen> Undrar om jag måste ställa ned hur mycket GPU-folding får nyttja av systemet ?
<larsemil> itmannen: har du fått igång det? härligt
<itmannen> larsemil<<  Jo men det tar en hel del kraft
<larsemil> ja jag läste att med vissa kort fick man error
<HeMan> hurra för bind! det heter bind men processen heter named
<larsemil> HeMan: been there done that
<larsemil> HeMan: har också varit med om att mapparna heter olika
<larsemil> /var/lib/named och /etc/bind/ t.ex. På samma system från samma paket. men de kanske har fixat det nu
<HeMan> mmm
<HeMan> åsså gör man ps och hittar inget
<HeMan> nån som vet vad som behövs för att w ska göra korrekt reverse-uppslag?
<HeMan> både who och w ger bara ip-adressen
<bamsefar> HeMan: Du behöver väl bara kunna slå upp det?
<bamsefar> Finns datan i dns?
<HeMan> bamsefar: dig -x säger rätt
<bamsefar> Okej, då borde det ju funka.
<HeMan> bamsefar: getent hosts säger också rätt
<bamsefar> Straaange
<bamsefar> Du kanske har något rootkit där de inte orkat implementera reverse lookup.
<HeMan> mmm, den nätbootar från färsk installation
<realubot> amelia: Imaginära skägg ja. Det alternativet glömde jag. ;)
<realubot> Ska man använda virtualbox-ose-guest-utils till virtualbox-4.1 från vbox PPA eller ska man använda ett speciellt guest-additions till Virtualbox om man har installerat det från vbox repositories?
<HeMan> Barre: ping?
<itmannen> Funderar på om jag ska arbeta lite idag eller skjuta upp det till sista minuten :)
<realubot> Varför säger free -m att jag har 3960 i RAM när jag har 4x1024?
<Kimmen> inbyggt grafikkort?
<Coffe> går det att ha 2 dns servers som uppdaterar samma zon ?
<itmannen> realubot<<  Visst kör du 64-bits ?
<realubot> itmannen: Japp.
<larsemil> någon som kan .htaccess bra?
<larsemil> RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^ejendals.fr
<larsemil> RewriteRule ⁽.*)$ http://www.ejendals.fr/1427.php
<larsemil> är den där okej?
<itmannen> realubot<<  Ville  bara vara säker. För det är ju som bekant då man kan nyttja allt minne
<larsemil> förutom en konstig parantes där i början
<realubot> larsemil: Fråga i #httpd annars?
<realubot> itmannen: Ja just det.
<itmannen> realubot<<  Set det lika ut i Systemövervakaren ?
<realubot> Jag kör 64 bits. Så frågan är varför systemet inte känner av 4096 istället för 3960?
<Kimmen> Coffe: det går säkert men kan inte tänka mig att det funkar bra. Behöver du ha 2?
<Kimmen> realubot: har du integrerat grafikkort på datorn? stationär/laptop?
<Coffe> Kimmen, jag är rädd för det.  då jag har 2 olika nät som har samma namn .
<kodein> free -g då? ger det dig 3 ist.f. 4?
<realubot> Kimmen: Det är en stationär dator och grafikkortet består av ett PCI-E-grafikkort.
<Kimmen> Coffe: kan du inte ha en authorative och den andra som forwarder då?
<realubot> En Intel E8200-processor.
<Coffe> Kimmen, då fungerar inte dhcp uppdateringarna tror jag .. å jag vill inte skicka dom över atlanten
<Kimmen> realubot: ok, har moderkortet något integrerat grafikkort dÅ? Tänkte om en del av RAM delas till gpu
<phnom> Kanske för att tillverkaren anger mebibytes och free ger dig megabytes? :)
<Kimmen> kan vara så ^
<Kimmen> Coffe: ok, då vet jag inte riktigt =/
<Kimmen> sätt upp i testmiljö
<Coffe> Kimmen,  ja, jag får testa.
<larsemil> RewriteRule ^ejendals.fr/startsida.php$ ejendals.fr/1427.php funkade inte heller
<realubot> Kimmen: Jag förstår att du fiskar efter GPU som en förklaring men moderkortet har inget inbyggt grafikkort. Inte processorn heller.
<realubot> phnom: Då borde jag få rätt siffra genom att multiplicera 30960 med 1,024 eller tänker jag fel nu?
<realubot> Och det blir 4055 så inte det stämmer ju ändå inte med 4096.
<realubot> Coffe: Det här kanske hjälper dig: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<realubot> Coffe: "Name Resolution
<realubot> "
<realubot> Det står lite om DNS-inställningar under den rubriken i Server Guide.
<Coffe> realubot, tack
<itmannen> realubot<<  :) Du håller på så jag blir narad att köpa med ram för att kolla
<larsemil> kul med ram. jag köpte 2x8gb stickor häromsistens. och mer kommer det bli!
<itmannen> larsemil<<  Verkar som du pysslar med spel
<larsemil> nej nej
<larsemil> lite wordfeud på telefonen
<larsemil> men i övrigt nej
<HeMan> larsemil: vi ska precis leverera några maskiner med 512 GB RAM...
<larsemil> HeMan: till mig!? TACK!
<HeMan> larsemil: 48 cores per maskin
<HeMan> larsemil: går bra, var skickar vi fakturan?
<larsemil> funkar ubuntu på dem? ;)
<HeMan> jovars, men det var något problem med att få maximal minnesbandbredd med standardkärnan
<itmannen> larsemil<<  aaa. Nu missförstod jag. Trodde du menade ram :)
<larsemil> HeMan: det får ni lösa på något bra sätt
<larsemil> itmannen: jag har pratat ram hela tiden!?
<HeMan> larsemil: crowd-funding?
<larsemil> HeMan: hur mycket behöver jag funda?
<itmannen> larsemil<<  Ok. vad ska du med så mycket ram att göra ? Grafikjobb ?
<larsemil> itmannen: servrar
<HeMan> larsemil: well, det beror på dina kompisar
<larsemil> HeMan: summan borde vara samma oavsett hur många kompisar jag har. :)
<larsemil> HeMan: räcker 200 000?
<HeMan> larsemil: du menar totalen?
<larsemil> HeMan: mmm
<itmannen> larsemil<<  Ja det skadar aldrig att ha bra med ram. Även om en linuxserver inte drar så mycket
<larsemil> itmannen: det beror på vad den gör.
<itmannen> larsemil<<  Jo nog är det så
<HeMan> larsemil: 64 cores Intel med 512 GB disk, 385kkr
<HeMan> larsemil: 48 cores amd med 256 GB, 95kkr
<HeMan> hmm, den var ju rätt billig ändå!
<larsemil> HeMan: ja faktiskt
<larsemil> HeMan: hur redundant är en sån maskin?
<HeMan> larsemil: http://www.southpole.se/solutions.php?category=powerservers&id=11030
<larsemil> HeMan: säg att den kostar 4-5 ggr så mycket som en vanlig server. är den 4-5 ggr så bra?
<HeMan> larsemil: den var dock utan diskar
<HeMan> larsemil: definiera "bra"
<HeMan> larsemil: det blir en SMP-maskin med många cores men relativt få minnes-kanaler per core
<HeMan> larsemil: men det är redundant ström
<HeMan> larsemil: ingen hårdvaru-raid
<larsemil> någon gång ska jag köpa ett sånt monster.
<larsemil> HeMan: det kunde man ju välja till dock
<HeMan> larsemil: jo, men då blir den ju lite dyrare
<larsemil> 3000 n är det ändå handlar om 100k är ingen jätteskillnad. ;)
<HeMan> sant
<HeMan> jag minns när jag provade en maskinen med flera cpu'er första gågne och jag drömde om att skaffa en själv med flera cpu'er
<HeMan> nu har jag flera cores i min laptop...
<realubot> Det är i.o.f.s. olika CL på mina RAM-minnen men det borde väl inte göra så att 3060 syns istället för 4096 i free -m?
<realubot> Det är i övrigt samma tillverkare och hastighet (MHz).
<larsemil> HeMan: fuck, man har ju fler i telefonen. :)
<realubot> Dags att göra sig lite lunch. Tonfisk/pasta-sallad.
<itmannen> realubot<<  Hm. Där sa du någon. Ska genast ropa efter service
<itmannen> något
<larsemil> Coffe: är det stabilt att köra distupgrade på proxmox?
<larsemil> Coffe: vi ligger fortfarande på 1.7 och ser att det kommit 1.9 nu
<phnom> realubot: Vad får du med free -b ? Får du nåt annat än 1024*4*1024*1024 Så borde det ju vara fel/Den visar inte allt.
<phnom> Beroende på hur tillverkaren har räknat ofc
<itmannen> Dagens arbete. Sätta upp en dedicerad server
<itmannen> Hemma alltså
<itmannen> Senare idag så måste jag "iväg" till jobbet :)
<Coffe> larsemil,  jag har inte haft några problem med det.
<larsemil> Coffe: tar du ner virtuella burkarna först?
<itmannen> Undrar om det finns sådana där grejor som visar att man är upptagen när dom trycker på en knapp ?
<itmannen> Då skulle jag ha den på rött så min hustru inte stör mig när jag är på "jobbet" :)
<Coffe> larsemil, naj
<Coffe> larsemil,  sätter precis upp ett nytt kluster
<Coffe> larsemil, så behöver du hjälp med FW på proxmox.. så har jag löst de nu
<realubot> phnom: 4153290752 bytes. Det stämmer ju inte heller?
<phnom> realubot: Nähä, då vet jag inte, kanske nån magi i kernelns minneshantering.
<realubot> Ja, jag vet inte varför jag inte ser alla 4096MB i RAM-minnet. :(
<speakman> jag ser inte heller exakt alla mina bytes
<speakman> kan det vara ECC som dödförklarat vissa områden?
<larsemil> Coffe: grymt tack. ska prova någon kväll när vi har lite trafik
<HeMan> realubot: vad säger sudo dmidecode?
<HeMan> realubot: eller sudo hwinfo
<speakman> !pastebinit
<ubot2> pastebinit är kommando-motsvarigheten av !pastebin. Utskrifter från kommandon och annan text kan skickas genom pastebinit, som sedan returnerar den URL där texten finns att läsa. För att använda pastebinit, installera paketet « pastebinit » via pakethanteraren. Det är enkelt att använda; kommando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<phnom> realubot: Har du provat att skaka om burken? Om det skramlar kan det vara några bytes som trillat av.
<phnom> Lättast är nog att ta fram hammaren och banka dem på plats igen isåfall.
<Kimmen> silvertejpa fast funkar som alternativ lösning till hammaren
<phnom> 4153290752 bytes stämmer iaf med 1024 mebibytes.
<phnom> s/1024/3096/
<phnom> S/3096/3960/
 * phnom har otur med huvudet idag.
<Coffe> när man anv nsupdate .. hur får man den att ticka upp serial ?
<ePax> Någon som kör Fedora 15 och har haft problem med fläkten? Min låter förfärligt.
<amelia> ePax: ja och nej.
<ePax> amelia, ok
<ePax> amelia, Kör du 32 eller 64 bitars?
<amelia> ePax: 64
<ePax> ok... då har du väl perfekt hårdvara
<arand> ePax: Vilka grafikdrivisar är det?
<ePax> Har 4 gig minne, i3 processor... systemet använder 10% av minnet för tillfället och runt 5-6% av processorn och ändå låter fläkter lagom katastrofalt mycket :D
<ePax> ati
<amelia> ePax: du kanske inte har rätt drivers för acpi så fläkten går på 100%
<amelia> ePax: har du kollat läget i procs?
<ePax> Kollat läget i procs? Hur då
<amelia> ePax: du har ju info om fläkten i procs, hur snabbt den snurrar och sådär. då borde du kunna se om den varierar i hastighet eller om det går konstant på 100%
<amelia> jag har bara haft thinkpads de senaste 6-7 åren så är det inte en thinkpad du har så har jag ingen anning. :P
<amelia> om procs och drivers för acpi-grejjer och så.
<ePax> amelia, När jag kollar på system info som är inbyggt så jobbar processorer rätt så lågt som 5-6%
<amelia> ePax: har du någon fill i /proc/acpi/fan/ ?
<ePax> amelia, nope
<amelia> och du hade ingen thinkpad heller va?
<ePax> amelia, Nope. Sony Vaio
<amelia> ePax: http://vaio-utils.org/fan/
<amelia> ePax: kolla om du har det i fedora. (jag sitter i redhat just nu så kan inte kolla)
<ePax> amelia, Installerade just det från vaio ska pilla lite på det nu... tack för hjälpen... kommer sen tebax
<amelia> :)
<phnom> Gah, jag hatar när saker inte går sönder som de ska :/
<speakman> "Den största skillnaden mellan en sak som kan gå fel och en sak som omöjligt kan gå fel är att när en sak som omöjligt kan gå fel går fel så visar det sig att den är omöjlig att reparera eller komma tillrätta med.
<speakman> " ~ Douglas Adams
<phnom> Hehe.
<phnom> Fick det att gå fel som det skulle nu, hade programmerat fel så att det vart fel när det skulle vara rätt och rätt när det skulle vara fel.
<phnom> A.k.a., vänt en ?: åt fel håll
<Barre> HeMan: pong!
<HeMan> Barre: ska vi skicka in din (våran?) ksm-plugin till munin?
<Barre> HeMan: visst.. gört.. är det stabilt nog då?
<HeMan> Barre: vi har kört den i nästan ett år i produktion hos oss
<Barre> HeMan: dåså :)
<realubot> Hur installerar man kernel 2.6.29 i Ubuntu 11.04?
<realubot> *2.6.39
<speakman> fan va irriterande - varje gång jag vill gå in på en samba-share så måste jag göra ett nytt lösenord. Det är precis som att det gamla lösenordet löpt ut, men jag har ställt av allt sånt.
<Kimmen> realubot: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa
<Kimmen> ppa för nyare kernel
<Barre> HeMan: vars lägger du upp den då?
<HeMan> Barre: tänkte på munin-exchange
<Barre> HeMan: k
<realubot> HeMan: lshw och dmidecode visar rätt information. Det står att det är 1024MB/minnesmodul och allt verkar helt ok.
<HeMan> realubot: det går åt en viss del av minnet för tex kärnan med
<HeMan> realubot: det är olika beroende på vilka moduler som laddas och kärnversion odyl
<realubot> HeMan: Det kanske är det då som gör att free -m visar 3960 istället för 4096.
<realubot> HeMan: Det är ju över 100MB som "saknas" i free -m?
<HeMan> realubot: det låter rätt mycke
<realubot> Kimmen: Nej. Den ligger ju inte där? Kolla på ppa:ts webbsida så ser du att kärnan saknas i PPA:t? :S
<realubot> Jag tycker också det men jag vet inte...
<realubot> Jag ska göra ett memtest sedan för att kontrollera att minnena fungerar ordentligt.
<HeMan> realubot: testade på en server med 24 GB just och på den skiljer det nästan 500 MB
<realubot> HeMan: Oj då. :S
<realubot> Då kanske 100MB inte är så mycket om jag har 4GB.
<realubot> Det är ju nästan samma procent som i ditt fall.
<arand> Är inte videominne inne där och snyltar också?
<phnom> free tar från /proc/meminfo, och där definieras MemTotal som "Total usable ram (i.e. physical ram minus a few reserved
<phnom>               bits and the kernel binary code)"
<phnom> gah, failpaste.
<HeMan> realubot: det kan vara buffrar för raid-kontrollers odyl som "saknas"
<speakman> arand: det borde ligga utanför ram-området på ett 64-bitars system
<arand> ah, right
<realubot> Mm, jag kör 64 bits Ubuntu 11.04.
<realubot> Så grafikminnet ska ju inte inskränka RAM-minnet, tycker jag.
<realubot> Jag var mest "orolig" för att det var fel på RAM-minnet och att jag skulle behöva reklamera det innan garantin går ut...
<realubot> Det är nog i sin ordning då att free -m "visar fel".
<HeMan> realubot: om du vill testa lite extra noga kan du boota memtest och låta det gå något dygn
<realubot> HeMan: Ja. Jag ska göra det fakitiskt. Men inte nu. :)
<realubot> *faktiskt
<HeMan> Barre: minns du vad ksm vs ksm_scans var?
<Barre> HeMan: nope... antar att det var ksm full scans, men låt mig kolla
<seno> dator hänger upp sig, ibland direkt när den startat och ibland efter att den varit igång ett tag, relativt färskt ubuntu, tips? teorier?
<Barre> HeMan: om det var det så skall denna bort :P
<HeMan> Barre: tänkte uppdatera README'n innan jag commitar
<Barre> HeMan: ahh.. dutti pöjk
<Barre> HeMan: ta bort ksm_scans
<HeMan> Barre: ok
<Barre> HeMan: jag fick aldrig till den
<HeMan> Barre: hittade ett fel i ksm med
<HeMan> Barre: det var ett k för mycke...
<seno> när datorn hänger sig så är det inte mer en två tre program som körs, och som sagt så hänger den sig ibland direkt efter att man startat den
<Barre> HeMan: vars?
<Kimmen> realubot: såg det nu, du kan ju ladda ner och lägga in manuellt annars
<HeMan> Barre: KSMFILES="pages_shared pages_unshared pages_volatile pages_sharing k"
<HeMan> Barre: ska vara KSMFILES="pages_shared pages_unshared pages_volatile pages_sharing"
<Kimmen> realubot: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Barre> HeMan: hehe... det hade jag redan fixat men inte commitat alltså :)
<HeMan> Barre: jahaja, jag var för sen, http://exchange.munin-monitoring.org/plugins/ksm_/details
<Barre> HeMan: :)
<HeMan> Barre: jag submittar ändå, den andra är skriven i python vilket kanske inte alla vill ha
<Barre> gört
<realubot> Kimmen: Problemet med att installera från .deb är väl att det inte kommer uppdateras då eller det gör det ändå?
<realubot> Kärnan 2.6.39 menar jag?
<phnom> realubot: Du installerar från deb från repona vanligtvis också, så det är ingen skillnad förutom att du gör det manuellt.
<realubot> phnom: Jo. Men om jag installerar kernel 2.6.39 från .deb-fil. Hur uppdateras kärnan då i fortsättningen? sources.list innehåller ju inte något förråd till den kärnan?
<arand> Ubuntu är inte direkt menat att rulla kärnan, menemen.
<phnom> realubot: Nä, men apt-get kollar versionen ändå, det är så det funkar med andra paket iaf.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<phnom> Så du borde få uppdateringar när repot har en version som är senare än den du installerat manuellt.
<arand> VIlket troligtvis aldrig inträffar i och med att man jämför säkerhets- med minor-uppdateringar ..
<phnom> Mja, fast om man t.ex. aktiverar ett repo med 3.x eller uppgraderar till oneiric så kommer man väl få ny kernel?
<kodein> nu skulle det vara fint att gå hem
<kodein> och hålla sig borta från jobbet imorrn
<arand> Jo, om man drar igenom en versionsuppdatering av hela ubuntu borde kärnan gå in nytt ja, men det jag pekade på var att man inte får så mycket säkerhetsuppdateringar om man kör manuellt
<larsemil> nej nu ska jag gå hem
<larsemil> ska nog vara hemma imorgon också
 * larsemil vinkar hejdå. särskilt till kodein 
<phnom> arand: Typ om ubuntu rullar egna patchar till kärnan och sen ger den -1 eller så?
<kodein> heddå, larsemil
<phnom> s/ubuntu/canonical/
<realubot> phnom: Ja, preccis. Men repot lär ju aldrig ha en uppdaterad version om jag inte Ubuntus repon innehåller 2.6.39?
<realubot> Om det upptäcks ett säkerhetshål i kernel 2.6.39 så lär ju inte uppdateringen dyka upp i Ubuntus repon som har max kernel 2.6.38?
<kodein> säkerhetspatchar brukar backportas
<realubot> larsemil: Jobbar inte du hemma?
<realubot> Jaha. Så en säkerhetsuppdatering till 2.6.39 dyker upp i Ubuntus förråd som har som högst kernel 2.6.38?
<kodein> ja, i regel.
<realubot> Det låter ju väkldigt bra att dom slänger in en update i ett repo som inte ens har kerneln som uppdateringen är till. :S
<speakman> särskilt longterm-kernels lär ju få alla fixar som dyker upp
<kodein> realubot: vad menar du? att du inte förstår vad en backport är?
<realubot> kodein: Jag kommer inte ihåg vad backports var nu igen. Jag har läst om det.
<phnom> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.405402/googles-ordforande-grillas-i-senaten Jag fattar inte var problemet ligger, det är inte speciellt sjysst att vikta resultaten men det är ju deras sökmotor, så de borde ju få göra det om de vill.
<speakman> phnom: Absolut på en fri marknad. Men jag tror Google blivit lite för stora för att få verka helt fritt, och det är det det hela går ut på.
<kodein> realubot: det blir en patch till 2.6.38, inte någon patch märkt 2.6.39
<realubot> kodein: Hur påverar det mig om jag har installerat 2.6.39 via .deb-fil?
<realubot> Det är ju det som är frågan.
<kodein> då är det ditt eget ansvar att hålla den uppdaterad
<kodein> det officiella säkerhetsrepot kan ju inte hålla reda på dina egeninstallerade debbar
<speakman> realubot: om man upptäcker ett fel i 2.6.39 så kan det även vara så att 2.6.38 påverkas av samma fel. Då "backportar" man rättningen även till den kerneln.
<realubot> Ja, det är det jag menar. Om jag installerar en ny kernel som inte finns i Ubuntus repon så måste jag själv uppdatera den manuellt?
<realubot> speakman: Ja ja. Det förstår jag.
<speakman> realubot: det var inte helt tydligt :)
<kodein> realubot: det stämmer.
<phnom> speakman: Det finns ju fler sökmotorer och majoriteten är gratis, så jag vet inte om jag tycker det.
<speakman> realubot: det är därför man försöker hitta ett lagomt stabilt apt-repo i första hand framför att installera lösa dpkg-filer :)
<realubot> Eftersom 2.6.39 är borta ur kernel-PPA:t så måste jag installera via .deb-fil. Det är ju inte bra. Varför går det inte att installera 2.6.39 från ett repo? PPA?
<speakman> phnom: det är ju en svår fråga, men faktum är också att google sitter på en enorm makt. folk som söker där förstår ju knappast att resultaten är viktade till en viss intresses fördel.
<speakman> realubot: den verkar finnas på http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ som länkats ovan
<phnom> speakman: Jo, jag tycker att det är väldigt bra att det kommer ut om det nu är så, men jag tycker inte att det är något de kan bli anklagade och eventuellt stämda för.
<realubot> speakman: Är inte det den här? https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa
<realubot> speakman: Den finns inte där.
<phnom> (Att de skulle bli stämda tog jag väldigt mycket ur luften)
<realubot> speakman: Så då får jag ju installera från .deb och det är ju inte så lyckat.
<DanielSenat> Nån som är duktig på att installera BankID?
<phnom> DanielSenat: Tried and failed, om du lyckas så får du gärna berätta hur. Jag lyckades installera allt och allt rullar förutom att plug-inen till firefox inte hittar certet.
<speakman> realubot: hoppa in i #ubuntu-kernel och fråga hur du ska göra
<realubot> !ask | DanielSenat
<ubot2> DanielSenat: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<realubot> speakman: Tack för tipset.
<DanielSenat> Jag kommer bara till steget då man skriver sökväg, efter detta skriver jag sudo ./install.4.18.1.10899.sh i <<< command not found..
<DanielSenat> har xubuntu
<DanielSenat> ubot2, OK
<ubot2> Factoid 'OK' not found
<phnom> !bot
<ubot2> Factoid 'bot' not found
<phnom> :(
<speakman> DanielSenat: prova sudo sh ./install.4.18.1.10899.sh
<seno> Städprogram för Ubuntu??
<DanielSenat> speakman, utan i?
<DanielSenat> ok
<speakman> nej med i. jag missade det.
<DanielSenat> ok
<barzam> seno: städprogram?
<speakman> (jag har aldrig installerat det själv utan utgår ifrån det du skriver)
<phnom> DanielSenat: Den skriver väl ut vilket kommando det är den inte hittar?
<seno> vet från winddows att filer man slänger inte försvinner på riktigt, likaså när man tömmer papperskorgen, är det samma i ubuntu?
<speakman> seno: nej
<speakman> seno: du har en papperskorg i Ubuntu också. Är den tom så är filerna borta.
<phnom> seno: Beror på vad du menar, det ligger kvar på hårddisken ända tills de skrivs över.
<speakman> seno: om du nu inte avser att säkerhetsradera filerna. men det är annat.
<seno> speakman: ok, jo vet från windows att man behöver köra städprogram iblan, för att hitta skräpfiler mm och rensa upp i ledigt diskutrymme
<speakman> seno: Ubuntu lämnar inga skräpfiler någonstans
<phnom> Det skulle väl vara tmp isåfall
<DanielSenat> speakman, sh: Can't open ./install.4.18.1.10899.sh
<speakman> DanielSenat: har du ens en fil som heter så då?
<phnom> och vill man få mer disk kan man ju tömma apt-cachen
<speakman> seno: phnom: Ja det finns många sätt att skapa ledigt utrymme i Ubuntu. Men det är ju inga "bortglömda" skräpfiler liggandes runtom direkt.
<phnom> speakman: Nä, men det är väl såna "skräpfiler" som den tar bort i win också kan jag tänka mig.
<DanielSenat> speakman, I paketet "BISP-4.18.1.10899.tar" finns "install.4.18.1.10899.sh"
<phnom> seno: Du har "Computer Janitor" (vet inte vad den heter på svenska) i system->administration iaf
<phnom> seno: Kan inte komma på varför man skulle behöva använda den dock.
<DanielSenat> Paketet ligger i min hemma mapp /home/daniel/..
<phnom> DanielSenat: Packa upp den först.
<speakman> phnom: ingen aning faktiskt
<DanielSenat> Phnom ok, jag valde att packa upp den dit men kanske bör göras igen ..'
<speakman> DanielSenat: en bra sak kan ju vara att kolla att den faktiskt blev uppackad på det stället
<DanielSenat> speakman, ja, den blev ju inte det..
<DanielSenat> jag valde att packa upp den i den mappen, men paketet blev oupppackat.. många p där
<phnom> De brukar bli uppackade till en egen mapp, om de inte blir det borde den som packade ihop den få sig en rejäl luggning.
<DanielSenat> :)
<DanielSenat> igen sh: Can't open ./install.4.18.1.10899.sh eller sudo: ./install.4.18.1.10899.sh: command not found
<DanielSenat> :(
<DanielSenat> Provade detta: >cd< /home/daniel/BISP-4.18.1.10899/install.4.18.1.10899.sh sudo ./install.4.18.1.10899.sh i vilket gav "sudo: ./install.4.18.1.10899.sh: command not found
<phnom> DanielSenat: Förs vill du göra cd /home/daniel/BISP-4.18.1.10899/ för att ställa dig i mappen
<DanielSenat> Ja, provat det med
<phnom> SEN gör du sudo ./install.4.18.1.10899.sh i
<phnom> och eventuellt "chmod a+x install.4.18.1.10899.sh" för att sätta filen som exekverbar
<phnom> Innan du försöker exekvera den då.
<phnom> (Alltså innan sudo ./install.4.18.1.10899.sh i)
<DanielSenat> phnom "sudo: ./install.4.18.1.10899.sh: command not found" när jag provade det översta två stegen. Ska prova chmod.. nu
<DanielSenat> chmod: kan inte komma åt "install.4.18.1.10899.sh": Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<phnom> Då står du i fel mapp eller så heter den inte så.
<DanielSenat> install.4.18.1.10899.sh exakt så heter den
<phnom> och du får upp /home/daniel/... om du skriver pwd?
<DanielSenat> första steget för att komma i rätt mapp >cd< /home/daniel/BISP-4.18.1.10899/ jag gör det med tabb funktionen så den finns ju..
<phnom> Vad får du om du gör ls i den mappen du står i nu?
<phnom> !pastebin
<ubot2> pastebin är en tjänst du kan använda för att klistra in text som är fler än tre rader, tex konfigurationsfiler, scripts, felmeddelanden m.m. - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<speakman> !pastebinit | DanielSenat
<ubot2> DanielSenat: pastebinit är kommando-motsvarigheten av !pastebin. Utskrifter från kommandon och annan text kan skickas genom pastebinit, som sedan returnerar den URL där texten finns att läsa. För att använda pastebinit, installera paketet « pastebinit » via pakethanteraren. Det är enkelt att använda; kommando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<phnom> speakman: You and your fancy tools.
 * speakman <3 pastebinit
<phnom> Du är säkert en sån som har ett grafiskt gränssnitt och använder en fast nyckel när du meckar med bilen.
<phnom> Om man använder rätt verktyg blir det ju ingen sport i det hela.
<DanielSenat> phnom, http://pastebin.com/TrSCG9rb
<speakman> grafiskt gränssnitt när man meckar bil? det hade varit något...
<speakman> (då skulle jag nog börja använda grafiska gränssnitt dessutom)
<phnom> lols
<phnom> DanielSenat: Gör cd utan <>
<speakman> (undrar varför han har en fil som heter 'cd' i hemmappen...) ;)
<phnom> hehe
<DanielSenat> jag har ingen mapp som heter cd...
<DanielSenat> phnom, ok
<phnom> DanielSenat: Nä, du har en fil som heter cd.
<DanielSenat> ja den skapas hela tiden nu när jag håller på..
 * realubot har läst på om backports igen.
<phnom> DanielSenat: < och > har lite speciella betydelser i bash, tex så säger du åt den att skriva in det som är till vänster om cd (ingenting) i en fil som heter cd och sen ge den /home... som stdin till filen. :P
<realubot> Det märks att man börjar bli gammal när man måste läsa om saker man redan har läst. :S
<DanielSenat> när jag skrev utan hittade den rätt
<DanielSenat> vid ls blev det vad som finns i BISP...
<DanielSenat> Installing BankID Security Application
<DanielSenat> Installation complete.
<DanielSenat> :)
<phnom> :)
<DanielSenat> för mig att jag provade utan >cd< innan.. men tack!
<DanielSenat> :)
<phnom> DanielSenat: Bara nyfiken, varför skrev du med < >?
<DanielSenat> det stod på deras hemsida
<DanielSenat> BankID:s
<phnom> Länk? :)
<DanielSenat> hittar inte då man slussas vidare om man har det installerat(BankId:s hemsida) men i readme står det: 2. Starta ett terminalfönster och börja med att ställa dig i den mapp som du packade upp BankID till: "> cd <sökväg till BankID säkerhetsprogram>
<DanielSenat> så jag skrev >cd< ..
<DanielSenat> > cd <sökväg till BankID säkerhetsprogram>
<phnom> DanielSenat: Meh, du missade ju sista > isåfall. ;)
<itmannen> cd personal
<DanielSenat> phnom, hehe ja det gjorde jag allt
<phnom> Iaf, första > är bara för att markera terminalen, och <sökväg> ska ersättas helt med sökvägen. :)
<phnom> itmannen: Jaså, det säger du?
<itmannen> phnom<<  Nä jag skriver :)
<speakman> cdon-personal
<itmannen> cdon ?
<speakman> t.ex.
<speakman> dom har väl personal? hoppas jag iaf.
<DanielSenat> phnom, det glömmer jag inte i forts.. ;)
<phnom> itmannen: Ingen speech-to-text alltså? Det var hurtigt av dig.
<DanielSenat> Tack än en gång
<phnom> DanielSenat: np, som sagt, säg gärna till om du får det att funka :)
<itmannen> phnom<<  :D
<itmannen> Eller snarare tvärtom. Säg till om du inte får det att funka :)
<itmannen> Cd till tex "personal-4.17.0.11" efter det att du packat upp det
<itmannen> cd personal-4.17.0.11
<itmannen> Och där inne från kör du scriptet
<phnom> Lugn i byxan nu, vi har redan fixat det där :P
<itmannen> Och till dom vitsiga kan jag meddela att det inte har med anställda att skaffa
<phnom> Se vad du missar när du inte kör irssi i screen på en server så du kan läsa backloggen :P
<itmannen> Gäsp
<phnom> och personal är ju så förra året, det är BankID som gäller nu.
<itmannen> phnom<<  personal ÄR BankID
<phnom> Ja, jag vet, drar dig lite i benet bara.
<phnom> itmannen: Har du fått det att snurra som det ska btw? Min Fx-plugin vill inte prata med resten av bankid så det hittar inga cert :/
<itmannen> phnom<<  Om du nu helt plötsligt visste. varför skrev du som det inte var det då ?
<itmannen> phnom<<  BankID funkar bra
<phnom> itmannen: Som jag sa, så skojade jag med dig bara. I brist på vettigare saker att göra.
<itmannen> Ok
<itmannen> phnom<<  Jag använder det för att legitomera på  en del ställen
<phnom> Jaså? Jag tänkte använda det till att rasta flickvännen. Orkar inte göra det själv längre.
<itmannen> phnom<<  Va ?
<itmannen> Är din flickvän en hund :D
<phnom> ^^
 * itmannen kallas det tidelag månne ?
<itmannen> Nu ska jag bara på "arbetet" 30 min senare ikväll. (som tur är) Hänger upp skylten stör ej vid mitt databord så inte hustrun stör
<phnom> s/data/dator/
<DanielSenat> phnom, Funkar finfint :)
<phnom> DanielSenat: Vilken bank har du? :S
<DanielSenat> första gången jag beställde det fick jag inte med certifikatet riktigt.. men gjorde om det och då lyckades jag
<DanielSenat> Swedbank
<phnom> Ah, antagligen cepe-nordeas fel då.
<DanielSenat> Problem?
<DanielSenat> Ja, jag är inte den som kan hjälpa.. ;)
<DanielSenat> hehe
<phnom> Ja, nåt fel är det...
<realubot> Hur lägger man in mer än ett kommando i Startup Applications command-rad? Typ: command1 && command2
<DanielSenat> Har bara haft Ubuntu sen 2009, nyss installerat Xubuntu
<DanielSenat> phnom, Trist..
<phnom> realubot: Precis så som du skrev?
<phnom> Fast med ; om du vill att den ska kunna köra andra även om första failar
<realubot> Nej. Det verkar inte fungera. Man kanske ska ha ` eller ´ runt?
<phnom> realubot: Det var konstigt, för det funkar utmärkt på min laptop därhemma :)
<realubot> Jag kör: cd /home/charles/FAH && ./fah6 -smp
<realubot> Men fah6 körs inte när jag loggar in.
<realubot> fah6 ligger såklart i FAH.
<DanielSenat> phnom, vid batteriknappen kan jag välja "mode" sen normal eller presentation. Vad är det för skillnad, är presentation" för attv göra datorn mer vaken eller nåt?
<phnom> realubot: Varför kör du inte bara /home/charles/FAH/fah6 -smp ?
<phnom> DanielSenat: Inte en aning.
<phnom> :)
<DanielSenat> OKej!
<realubot> phnom: då får jag inte alla projekt i FAH-katalogen när fah6 jobbar.
<phnom> realubot: cd vet jag inte om det går att använda där däremot, tror det blir konstigt.
<phnom> Isåfall har de skrivit fah6 väldigt klantigt.
<saba> om det blir konstigt att använda cd, så borde det bli konstigt först efter att fah6 har körts. realubot: kolla loggar i /var/log
<realubot> phnom: Varför blir det konstigt med just cd?
<realubot> phnom: Det tror säkert att fah är klantigt konstuerat.
<phnom> realubot: Inte själva fah, men att den bara gör "rätt" om man står i just den katalogen är ju lite dumt, vore bättre om man kunde speca den katalogen i configen eller med en switch.
<phnom> realubot: Provat med " runt? http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=265177
<phnom> Aja, dags för afterwork nu. :)
<DanielSenat> :)
<realubot> Jag hittar ingenting om kommandot i loggarna.
<realubot> phnom: Precis. Men jag tror inte fah6 har någon inställning för att välja arbetskatalog. Jag minns inte riktigt nu.
<saba> realubot: hur vet du att fah inte körs?
<realubot> Nej, tror inte det finns en sådan inställning.
<realubot> saba: Jag ser det inte i top?
<saba> realubot: förmodligen är det nåt med permissions. du kan ju även testa att köra cd .. && ./fah .. &> /tmp/fah.log
<saba> och om cd ställer till det för kommandon efteråt så lägg till cd - sist av allt.
<realubot> saba: Ja. Jag lägger in det men vad gör cd - ?
<saba> cd - går tillbaka till senaste katalogen
<realubot> bash -c "sleep 10 && application"
<realubot> Jag läser att det här skulle fungera och det gör det säkert för då startas ett nytt shell som exekverar allt mellan ". Right?
<realubot> Däremot så ska inte sleep 10 && application fungera?
<saba> korrekt, application finns nog inte.
<cutgaah> hej hur sätter man variabeln X till outputen av detta kommando i en makefile? expr $(xrandr 2>NUL | grep \* | cut -d' ' -f4 | cut -d 'x' -f1) / 2
<realubot> Det kanske har att göra med samma sak som att sudo echo "hello" > /etc/example/example inte fungerar?
<realubot> expr $(x=$(xrandr 2>NUL  | grep \* | cut -d' ' -f4 | cut -d 'x' -f1) / 2)
<realubot> Fungerar inte det eller är jag helt ute och cyklar nu?
<realubot> Med stort X då.
<cutgaah> jag kontrollerar =)
<realubot> cutgaah: Dock fungerar väl knappast / 2 ?
<cutgaah> nej du va helt ute och cykla :P
<realubot> Eller ju.
<realubot> Du har ju expr.
<realubot> Ok, så här då:
<realubot> X=$(expr $(xrandr 2>NUL  | grep \* | cut -d' ' -f4 | cut -d 'x' -f1) / 2)
<cutgaah> asså om man pastear det här i terminalen så får man en output
<cutgaah> expr $(xrandr 2>NUL | grep \* | cut -d' ' -f4 | cut -d 'x' -f1) / 2
<realubot> Testa mitt senaste tips.
<cutgaah> ne det va typ så jag trodde också
<cutgaah> men det funkar inte
<cutgaah> och inte utan den första $( heller
<realubot> Vad blir fel då?
<johanbr> cutgaah, x=$(expr $(xrandr 2>NUL | grep \* | cut -d' ' -f4 | cut -d 'x' -f1) / 2); echo $x funkar för mig
<realubot> Du kan ju inte ha litet x på två ställen?
<johanbr> varför inte?
<realubot> Det kanske går.
<cutgaah> men då är det något med upplägget på en makefile jag missförstått tror jag. kan man assigna variabler under "underalternativen" jag håller lite mer specifikt på att göra en makefile till latex. jag kan ju lika gärna posta den sec
<johanbr> ja, en makefile är inte samma sak som ett bash-script
<cutgaah> http://paste.ubuntu.com/695171/
<coobra> hoppas hela den nuvarande ekonim samt samhället kommer typ pajja  :D
<johanbr> nåja, måste gå... tillbaka om 1h
<cutgaah> poängen med hela grejen är att när jag skriver make work så ska rutorna som öppnas flyttas till en specifik layout med wmctrl.
<realubot> coobra: Varför?
<realubot> cutgaah: Om du gör det i flera steg då?
<realubot> cutgaah: Då måste det ju fungera?
<cutgaah> coobra, zeitgeist lr?
<coobra> hehe
<coobra> kanske
<coobra> men ekonomin moste ju gå åt helvete nu :D
<cutgaah> realubot, kan testa lite till..
<cutgaah> coobra, har själv en zgeist-tröja i garderoben ;)
<realubot> cutgaah: Varför måste den det? Det är väl inte bra om ekonomin går åt pipsvängen?
<coobra> hahaha
<coobra> :D
<realubot> coobra: Det är inte bra om din makefil går åt pipsvängen heller.
<realubot> Det hänger ihop. You see...
<realubot> Så går det när man har nick som det inte går att se skillnad på.
<cutgaah> ^^ asså poängen är att när ekonomin går uppåt och tillväxten ökar.. så förfaller alla former av liv och resurser på jorden som en ganska direkt konsekvens då tillväxten innebär accelererat slösande och reducerat ansvar. för man tjänar helt enkelt inte pengar på att rädda liv och städa upp skit
<cutgaah> men nu blandar du väl ihop mig och coobra lite? :P
<cutgaah> men jag krigar vidare med min makefil så får vi se om samhället klarar sig eller inte =)
<coobra> UNDRA VAD ALLA STURPLANSOFFER SKA GÖRA DÅ!!!1
<cutgaah> nu hittade jag hur man gör. I en makefile måste man lägga till "shell" enligt följande
<cutgaah> 	X=$(shell expr $(shell xrandr 2>NUL  | grep \* | cut -d' ' -f4 | cut -d 'x' -f1) / 2)
<realubot> Jaha.
<itmannen> NÃ¥gon me som har problem med att folding inte vill ansluta till Stanford-server ?
<itmannen> helt plötsligt måste jag tillägga
<haffe> The Printer thinks it is a router.
<itmannen> Pust. Nu är den igång igen
<Philip5> itmannen: du är sådan hacker
<CasperN> hai!
<itmannen> Philip5<<  Vad menar du ?
<itmannen> Working on ALZHEIMER'S DISEASE AMYLOID
<itmannen> http://cdn.livestream.com/grid/LSPlayer.swf?channel=f8live&clip=&time=&color=0xe7e7e7&autoPlay=false&mute=false&iconColorOver=0x888888&iconColor=0x777777&allowchat=true&height=295&width=480
<itmannen> Sitter och glor på facebooks utvecklarkonferans live
<frusen> han är bättre på att snacka än jag trodde
<seno> min dator hänger upp sig väldigt ofta, någon som kan hjälpa?
<seno> har instalerat ubuntu för ca 1-2 veckor sedan, allt har funkat bra men sen några dagar så hänger den upp sig ganska ofta, ibland precis efter att jag startat den
<CasperN> några felmedelanden?
<CasperN> hänger den sig efter att du slagit på strömmen, eller lyckas den boota ubuntu felfritt?
<CasperN> utveckla gärna, annars blir det svårt att hjälpa
<seno> den hänger sig efter att ubuntu är igång, datorn startar och skrivbordet syns, lösenordsfönstret (keyring)dyker upp och sen är det stopp, inget händer mer, det går inte att flytta på pekaren, adtorn reagerar inte på några knapp tryckningar osv
<seno> inga felmedelanden
<seno> när jag sen stänger av datorn och startar igen så brukar det funka normalt igen
<seno> den hänger sig också ibland efter att den varit igång ett tag
<seno> har använt städprogramet BleachBit, vet inte om jag kan ha raderat något av misstag där
<seno> CasperN: det är all info jag kan ge
<seno> kanske beror det på datorn, överhettad eller dylikt
<CasperN> seno: ingen aning alls vad som kan vara felet
<cahoot> seno, hårdvarufel verkar misstänkt, börja med att kolla RAM - memtest86+
<seno> cahoot: in terminalen?
<cahoot> installeras och bootas till
<cahoot> undrar om det inte finns på instalationsmediet som option
<DanielSenat> Jag har Xubuntu, när jag lät datorn stå länge oanvänd gick den säkert i någon form av viloläge. Grejen är den att det stod massa vit text på svart bakgrund, inte osorterat men så mycket att det fyllde en sida. Från detta läge kom jag inte vidare, har jag nåt fel på mitt viloläge?
<CasperN> vad stod det då?
<DanielSenat> Massa grejer
<DanielSenat> Terminate... osv
<DanielSenat> Kunde inte förstå något
<CasperN> tror din dator drabbats av skynet
<DanielSenat> Skynet?
<CasperN> inte mycket du kan göra, du måste förstöra datorn
<DanielSenat> hehe
<DanielSenat> Jag har haft Ubuntu i två år och detta har aldrig hänt
<CasperN> nä, det är först inför domedagen man drabbas
<seno> ska kommer Summer Glau o knackar på dörren
<seno> eller Sarah
<DanielSenat> CasperN, satelliten ska ju slå ner imorgon ;)
<CasperN> bra, då vet vi vart den landar
<CasperN> men skriv gärna ned lite info, dte gör det så mycket lättare när man ska reda ut vad som är fel
<DanielSenat> Jag sa ju det, datorn gick i viloläge men det blev inte svart ruta utan en svart ruta med text.. kunde inte starta datorn igen, inte stänga av.
<CasperN> jojo, men texten på skärmen kanske hjälper till att säga mer
<CasperN> det gör det iaf lättare att felsöka med google
<DanielSenat> Vad är det för skillnad på viloläge och vänteläge?
<DanielSenat> Jag vet, men det var så mycket..
<DanielSenat> Switch off display when computer is inactive for: ... finns som alternativ i strömhanteraren för xfce, kan det vara det som hänt?
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) kde är lätt den dist som är enklast mixtra med utseendet för nybörjare.
<Kurdistan> :( fasiken jag gjorde en itmannen
<Kurdistan> kallade kde en dist :P
<haffe> Skäms på dig.
<peyam_> hej. Står att Thunderbird körs redan
<peyam_> Hur döda rman det?
<Kurdistan> haffe: eller hur. :)
<haffe> Hur tänker du sona ditt brott?
<Kurdistan> haffe: :) genom lyssna på musik.
<Kurdistan> har spotify tagit bort x h timmar i månad/veckan spärren?
<Kurdistan> :) detta bör firas med spotify radio-musik.
<CasperN> kör man ubuntu ska man utnyttja buggen i rhythmbox som gör att man slipper betala för last.fm radio
<abbec> jag har ett problem med att phps date() ger mig samma (felaktiga) tid hela tiden
<abbec> klockan har liksom stannat
<CasperN> är väl inte en bugg, utan brist på feature :P
<abbec> nån ide?
<DanielSenat> CasperN, Viloläge funkar inte har jag upptäckt, skärmen blir svart sen står datorn och jobbar bara.. irriterande att vänta så jag stänger av. Vänteläge går datorn ner i men när jag vill starta upp igen så står datorn bara och jobbar med svart skärm
<Kurdistan> CasperN: haha är det sant?
<CasperN> jupp
<CasperN> prova :)
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: jag har skrivit om detta på forumet ubuntu-se.org
<CasperN> i windows måste alla svenska last.fm lyssnare betala
<DanielSenat> Kurdistan,  Har du xubuntu?
<Kurdistan> jag misstänker att det är kärnuppdatering som knasat till det för dig som många andra som får det problem
<DanielSenat> Min kärna uppdaterades idag har jag för mig
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: :) nej jag har inte ubuntu, men kärnuppdateringar kan ibland strula till det med vänteläge/viloläge.
<Kurdistan> därför ska man alltid spara kärnor som fungerar.
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: :) där har du svaret.
<Kurdistan> fungerade det innan uppdateringen?
<DanielSenat> Kurdistan, aha.. ja men då jag inte sparat den är det adjö med vänteläge?
<DanielSenat> Jag tror att det funkat förr
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: :) så länge du inte rensat bort kärnan har du kvar den.
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: installerade uppstartshanteraren från programcentral.
<DanielSenat> Nyss installerat Xubuntu så jag vet inte riktigt
<DanielSenat> jag bara accepterade uppdatering..
<Kurdistan> det programmet möjliggör många saker och bland annat vilken kärna man vill ska starta som default
<abbec> jag har ett problem med att phps date() ger mig samma (felaktiga) tid hela tiden. klockan har stannat... systemklockan är dock korrekt
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: som sagt det är värt ett försök. annars behöver jag information om hårdvara.
<realubot> peyam_: killall thunderbird
<realubot> peyam_: kill $(pidof thunderbird)
<DanielSenat> Jaha, ja jag ska inte uppehålla dig med detta nu, ska sova snart
<DanielSenat> Nu vet jag vad det är i alla fall
<Kurdistan> realubot: eller så öppnar man systemövervakaren och avslutar processen den vägen. :)
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jo. Men det är väl samma sak fast grafiskt?
<DanielSenat> Kurdistan, Borde inte uppdateringarna vara där för att de är mer stabila?
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: sovgott och dröm sött. må tux vaka över dig.
<DanielSenat> Tux?
<DanielSenat> :)
<Kurdistan> realubot: yes det är samma sak, men det är alltid bra även säga GUI-way.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jo, jo. Jag har faktiskt bättre koll på vissa saker CLI än GUI.
<realubot> Systemövervakaren använder jag aldrig.
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: ju då, men ibland kan kernel uppdatering knasa till det men ja i regel är det bara uppdatera utan bry sig.
<Kurdistan> realubot: :) jag har koll på båda, men jag rekommenderar alltid GUI till nybörjare.
<DanielSenat> Ok, ja men då kanske det kommer en uppdatering senare som fixar det!
<DanielSenat> Jag behöver inte funktionen ändå
<DanielSenat> Ska sova gott nu! Hej då
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: varför vänta på uppdatering om du kan fixa det direkt?
<Kurdistan> :) sovgott. det här är inte windows.
<DanielSenat> hehe
<DanielSenat> Jag vet..
<DanielSenat> Tack
<Kurdistan> juste suck window$ funderar på göra det svårt framtiden installera linux på.
<Kurdistan> om detta går igenom är dem vidrigare än vanligt.
<Kurdistan> må dem ruttna i helvetet och bli bankrutta.
<frusen> Kurdistan, läste det
<frusen> sjukt
<speedxco1e> hur tänker dom göra? hacka i efi?
<speedxco1e> länk?
<frusen> tror det var på slashdot
<Kurdistan> frusen: finns ingen logik i beslutet.
<frusen> speedxco1e, http://linux.slashdot.org/story/11/09/21/062231/how-microsoft-can-lock-linux-off-windows-8-pcs
<Kurdistan> dem lär få legala återgärden och handskas med om detta går igenom
<Kurdistan> då får man antingen söka vendors som inte följer window$ och stödjer dem. värsta fall blir det en mac i framtiden med linux på.
<frusen> det tar bara mer frihet från användaren
<frusen> ifrån*
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jo, GUI är egentligen att rekommendera till nybörjare.
<Kurdistan> frusen: exakt. problemet är inte de linux kunniga eller frälsta.
<Kurdistan> dessa har oftast koll på vad som bör göras.
<Kurdistan> största problemet är alla som inte upptäckt linux eller vill testa
<Kurdistan> de kommer då beskylla linux för saker om det inte fungerar i framtiden
<speedxco1e> gah, jag visste det...  att efi var av ondo. (dels kan ju inte ens pc tillverkarna göra ett UI ens till ett sketet overclocking verktyg oftast, nu detta... =/  fuu
<Kurdistan> speedxco1e: +1
<realubot> Kurdistan: Om du trycker Shift när datorn bootar så ska du få upp Grub-menyn där ska det gå att boota systemet från en äldre kärna.
<Kurdistan> speedxco1e: dem är sådana svin. inte ens xp, vista eller win7 kommer kunna installeras om detta går igenom.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Äsch.
<realubot> Det var till DanielSenat. :S Snacka om feltab.
<Kurdistan> realubot: :) ja, tack för något man vet.
<Kurdistan> blir 1 burk 1 os. snacka om idioti i dess renaste form.
<Kurdistan> bara window$ kan ens tänka i sådana banor.
<realubot> Det får bara inte bli verklighet. Dock kommer det ev. finnas en funktion i BIOS för att slå av det hela.
<Kurdistan> realubot: ja, då får man hoppas att vendors möjliggör det.
<realubot> Men om EU inte tillät Windows att ha IE som standardwebbläsare så borde inte EU tillåta Windows som enda os, tycker man. :S
<Kurdistan> för det är inget winshit kommer bry sig om.
<Kurdistan> sedan är det ytterligare en sak nybörjare behöver handskas med för ens kunna köra linux via livecd
<Kurdistan> räcker inte med att aktivera f12.
<itmannen> Godmorgon. Efter ett lönlöst försök att se lite på TV har nu kroppen vaknat till liv en stund
<Kurdistan> realubot: ja, man tycker det.
<Kurdistan> hej farbror itmannen.
<peetra> cos
<peyam_> Tjena
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  Hojtan unge man :)
<speedxco1e> Linux eller bsd är verkligen det enda jag kan tänka mig att köra i framtiden. =(
<peyam_> Ni onormala människor.
<peyam_> Har funderat på att köpa en liten låda och koppa till tven
<peyam_> och använda tven som skärm
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<Kurdistan> itmannen: tjenis.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: hur står det till?
<peyam_> inte htpc.. ngn liten och kraftfull
<speedxco1e> en gång i tiden var ju unixsystem dyrt och exklusivt, undra om det blir så igen, om ms låser ner de billiga konsument maskinerna..
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, jotack helt ok
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  Hur du uträttat något vettigt idag. Eller gjort som mig :)
<maxjezy> lite routerproblem bara
<realubot> peyam_: Den enda anledningen till att koppla en dator till en TV är för att använda datorn som multimediadator för film e.t.c.
<maxjezy> osatabilitet så jag bootar om den nu
<Kurdistan> itmannen: jag har varit i skolan/universitetet fram till 19:30.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, allt bra med dig?
<Kurdistan> så jag antar att man :) gjort vettiga saker.
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  Ok. Ja det låter synnerligen vettigt.
<realubot> peyam_: Bildpunkterna på en TV är för stora för att bilden ska bli lika bra som på en datorskärm och dessutom drar en LCD mycket mer el än en bildskärm till en dator.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: :) bara bra. trött bara. men blev glad när jag märkte att spotify tagit bort sin spärr.
<Kurdistan> eller så har jag nice spotify bugg. :P
<peetra> Hur många steg har de som vikit proteiner med folding home fått att vika per gång?
<maxjezy> vad är det för spärr du tänkte på?
<realubot> Har Spotify tagit bort spärren? :S
<itmannen> peetra<<  Hur menar du ?
<realubot> peetra: Vad snackar du om?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: dem hade ju x antal h i månad/veckan spärr.
<realubot> peetra: Hur många steg?
<peetra> Den har 250000 steps, som den gör i 1% delar
<Kurdistan> nu ser jag inte tiden. :P
<einand> första 14 dagarna har dom ingen spärr
<einand> om det är ett nytt konto
<realubot> peetra: Den kör alltid 1% åt gången men olika WU tar olika lång tid att göra 1% på. Dessutom beror tiden såklart på din processor.
<itmannen> peetra<<  Aha. Nja det är inget jag tänkt på. men en hel del är det
<Kurdistan> hej peetra :). kaksi kolme.
<realubot> peetra: Jag har en Intel E8200 prolle och den gör 1% på 11 min på ett WU som har 500 000 steps.
<peetra> Hehe, jag är småsur på att min stackars gamlingsdator har hållit på i över ett dygn å bara hunnit med 53% av ett WU än. :P
<peetra> Jag vill se RESULTAT!
<Kurdistan> peetra: :P.
<itmannen> Det får du nog räkna med Peetra
<realubot> peetra: Det tar tid. Om du använder Windows och har ett nVidia-kort med stöd för CUDA så är Windows GPU-klient att rekommendera!
<peetra> Hej Kurdistan चार पांच
<realubot> peetra: Du vinner mycket på att köra linuxklienten med flaggan -smp också om du har multicore-processor.
<itmannen> realubot<<  Du kan köra GPU i ubuntu också :)
<Kurdistan> peetra: :) var det kinesiska?
<peetra> realubot: Jag har skrotat alla mina win-installationer. :)
<realubot> itmannen: Mjo. Dock är det tveksamt. larsa gör det men Philly hade problem.
<peetra> Jag hittade ingen kurdiska, Kurdistan , så jag drog hindi på randoim. ^~
<realubot> peetra: [20:21:11] Completed 455000 out of 500000 steps  (91%)
<itmannen> realubot<<  Tveksamt ? Jasså minsann. Hur kan det då komma sig att jag gör det just nu ?
<realubot> [20:32:23] Completed 460000 out of 500000 steps  (92%)
<realubot> [20:43:30] Completed 465000 out of 500000 steps  (93%)
<realubot> itmannen: Gör du det? Hur fick du igång det då?
<itmannen> realubot<<  Jag gjorde rätt :D
<Kurdistan> peetra: :) coolt ändå.
<frusen> jag ska kila, hoj!
<realubot> itmannen: Philly sa att det var instabilt. Att han förlorade WUs som var 100% men att den började om på samma utan att ladda upp resultatet eller något.
<realubot> itmannen: Hur gjorde du då? Följde du guiden i forumet?
<peetra> Det tar elva minuer här också, men dubbelt mindre att jobba på än realubot har, det säger antagligen en hel del om min stackars dator. :) Det är den första datorn, som jag nånsin skaffade Internet till, som viker dem.
<itmannen> realubot<<  Ok. Det vet jag inget om. men men tickar och går iaf. sen hur stabil det är får tiden utvisa
<realubot> itmannen: Du satt väl på en saftig lina?
<realubot> 100 Mbit?
<itmannen> realubot<<  Nja saftig vet jag  inet. men 100 är det iaf
<Kurdistan> ni gör en bra gärning.
<peetra> 100 är saftigt!
<realubot> itmannen: Ok, då kan du ju seeda linuxtorrents också. :)
<Kurdistan> realubot: +1
<Kurdistan> :) framför allt disten jag kör
<realubot> Lubuntu 11.04 är populärt. Ubuntu 11.04 32 och 64 bits också.
<Kurdistan> samt lubuntu
<itmannen> realubot<<  Jo nog kan jag det om jag vill. men finns väl ingen stäree orsak
<realubot> Nja, det är ju för att det ska gå fortare för folk att ladda ner och för att avlasta distarnas servrar.
<realubot> Lubuntu 11.04 pumpar ut med 300-500 kbit/s.
<itmannen> realubot<<  Jo jag följde guiden i formet till viss del. Men valde inte XP-drivisar utan Vista
<realubot> Ok. Hur kom det sig att du valde XP och inte Vista?
<realubot> Tvärtom, menar jag.
<peetra> Jag sku kanske borda göra en god gärning å ta hem diverse distarna via torrents. Hmm.. Jag har bara blivit så bekväm vid att ladda ner via webbläsare. Jag har använt torrents bara en gåbng i livet då jag sku ha en Babylon 5-film, som inte gick å streama, köpa, hyra eller låna.
<itmannen> realubot<<  Det är närmare det som gäller idag
<realubot> itmannen: Det ska bli intressant att se hur ditt grafikkort presterar med tiden.
<realubot> itmannen: Jo.
<realubot> Det behövs ju folk som seedar annars hade inte Transmission pumpat på non stop på min dator.
<itmannen> realubot<<  Ja det tycker jag också. Men det verkar då funka. Annars hade jag väl knappast sett att % färdigt ökar.
<realubot> Ligger väl på ca 800 kbit/s konstant med Lubuntu, Ubuntu, Mint.
<itmannen> realubot<<  Tycker du Transmisson är bättre än Vuze ?
<realubot> 10.04.3 server/desktop 32/64bit, 11.04 desktop/server 32/64bit, Mint 11 samt Lubuntu 11.04 32/64.
<realubot> itmannen: Jag har aldrig testat Vuze. Jag tycker dock inte att Transmission är särskilt bra. Det hänger sig och är segt när man tankar många torrents samtidigt.
<realubot> itmannen: Dom stora pojkarna kör med rtorrent.
<realubot> itmannen: Så frågan är om du är en mjukis som kör med Vuze/Transmission eller en linuxhårding som kör med rtorrent?
<itmannen> realubot<<   Ok. Och jaf för mindel har aldrig använt annat än Vuze
<realubot> itmannen: Jag har testat Deluge. Den tyckte jag var helt ok. Påminner i gränssnittet om uTorrent.
<itmannen> realubot<<  Hm. Vet inte ens vad det är :D
<realubot> itmannen: uTorrent är nog den mest populära BitTorrent-klienten till Windows.
<itmannen> realubot<<  Men snälla du. Detta är Ubuntu :)
<realubot> Ja, ja.
<itmannen> Vem bryr sig om vad som är bra i win :D
<realubot> Frågan är då om man ska göra ett nytt försök med GPU i Folding med Vista-drivisarna.
<itmannen> realubot<<  Då kommer du nog att lyckas. tror jag iaf. För fick jag till det så kan nog vem som helst
<realubot> Jag kanske ska sätta in en stöt på FAH-Vista-klienten i Wine i 64bits 11.04 persistent Live.
<itmannen> realubot<<  Gör så du. Det kan inte annat än bli fel :)
<realubot> itmannen: Det var ju inte någon succé sist då jag testade XP-klienten. Hela Skrivbordet hängde sig och grafikkortet lät alldeles för mycket. :(
<realubot> itmannen: Använder du Wine 1.2? Och Ubuntu 11.04 64 bits?
<itmannen> Men det verkar ta en hel del kraft från datorn
<realubot> Det sög musten ur min dator fullständigt.
<itmannen> realubot<<  11.04 64-bits Gnome3. Sen vet jag inte vilken version av win det är. Installerade enligt guiden i terminalen
<itmannen> wine
<realubot> DÃ¥ borde det vara 1.2
<realubot> itmannen: Du ser för övrigt vilka versioner du har med kommandot: apt-cache policy wine
<realubot> itmannen: apt-cache policy <package> är bra för att se vilken version man har.
<itmannen> 1.2.2
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Det är standard i 11.04.
<realubot> Ser jag nu
<itmannen> Ok
<itmannen> Men om nu % ökat till 40 % klart så borde väl min GPU-klient funska ? Eller
<itmannen> realubot<<  En anna grej. Jag fick byta benämningen på mitt grafik kort i confen
<Kurdistan> LMDE verkar gå mot en stabilare rullande utgåva
<Kurdistan> kommer vara intressant följa dem.
<Kurdistan> var först skeptisk till LMDE.
<itmannen> realubot<<  Nä man ska köra scriptet sp brukar det uínte funka med default som är . nice -n 19 wine Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe -forcegpu nvidia_g80
<itmannen> realubot<<  Jag för min del bytte till nvidia_en 210
<itmannen> nvidia_en_210
<realubot> itmannen: Hm. Finns det alt. nvidia_en_210 eller var hittade du det?
<realubot> Jag trodde bara det fanns ett eller två alt.?
<realubot> Det kanske var forcegpu som var fel hos mig. :S
<realubot> Vad finns det för alt?
<itmannen> real Jag gissade då mitt grafikkort heter så
<realubot> till nvidia_g80?
<realubot> itmannen: Jag trodde bara det gick att välja mellan några olika saker. :S
<realubot> itmannen: Blev det någon skillnad mot när du inte använde forcegpu då?
<itmannen> realubot<<  Nja i scripete lägger du ji in det som passar dig
<realubot> Hm.
<itmannen> realubot<< nice -n 19 wine Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe -forcegpu nvidia_en_210 använder jag
<realubot> Mm. Jag undrar om forcegpu gör någon skillnad i ditt fall. :S
<itmannen> realubot<<  Men jag har nog satt prioritering för foldnig lite fär onödigt högt
<itmannen> realubot<<  Ingen aning faktiskt
<itmannen> realubot<<  Jag har gått efter hur scriptet ska se ut vid körning
<nixy> har börjat vänja mig vid xvce : )
<nixy> xfce*
<nixy> borde vara standard alternativet för ubuntu :D
<gusnan> nixy, WORD!
<gusnan> :)
<itmannen> Det är mycket i livet som "borde" :)
<nixy> vad händer då ?
<nixy> borde är det jag inte kan rå på.. det jag kan göra är vad jag gör
<itmannen> Det borde inte finnas svält eller hungersnöd, eller krig eller diskriminering pga härkomst
<nixy> men det gör det, för pengar styr
<itmannen> Hlet rätt. Monye talks
<nixy> för vissa talar dom som värsta guden iaf :D
<itmannen> jisses hur jag stavar
<nixy> själv ska jag böra donera pengar när jag får några
<nixy> men oavsett, xfce var en positiv överraskning
<itmannen> Vad är xfce för något ? En ny desktop ?
<nixy> en gammal desktop jag faktist aldrig testat
<peetra> <offtopic>Jösses vad google adsense annonsers statistik är intressant!
<nixy> den tar inga resurser alls, snabb, enkel och går att få snygg
<InitMass> How do I use Bash to store the text between _ and . in a variable?
<itmannen> nixy<<  Hm. Inga resurser allas ? Hur kan den då fungera ?
<nixy> för att det är en evighetsmaskin :D
<nixy> relativt du vet
<realubot> peetra: Hur då?
<itmannen> peetra<<  ja i brist på annat att läsa så :D
<realubot> itmannen: Xfce är ju skrivbordsmiljön i Xubntu. Som KDE är skrivbordsmiljön i Kubuntu och Gnome är skrivbordsmiljön i Ubuntu.
<realubot> Eller LXDE i Lubuntu.
<itmannen> realubot<<  Ok. Ungefär som i PCLinuxOS då
<Kurdistan> :) heja kde.
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  Hm. Glöm det :)
<peetra> Jag tycker det är intressant att se hur besökare beter sig. Nyss uptäckte jag att besökare från Sverige verkar vara 4 gånger mer benägna att klicka på annonser än besökare från Finland!!!
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) erkänn du har skoj med pclinuxos.
<Kurdistan> den är tråkigt stabil :P
<nixy> peetra, svenskar e för dumma :D
<nixy> eller rika
<InitMass> Ursäkta att jag skrev på engelska förut. Jag sitter och halvsover. Kanske är det ändå någon som kan Bash och kan hjälpa mig.
<peetra> nixy: Jag tror det är mer att google har bättre utbud av annonsörer för den svenska marknaden. Jag tror jag ska försöka hitta nåt sätt att bespara finnarna från reklamen helt på sajten där jag domderar över adsense. :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  För att vara helt uppriktig så känns det inte som min grej. Har inte startat minl aptop på flera dagar där jag har den
<nixy> peetra, du är en gåva för finnarna :D
<peetra> Så kan svenskarna "betala" för att de läser på hittills finlandssvensk-bekostat ställe.
<nixy> själv läser jag mina nyheter på yle.. tycker det är en av de bästa nyhetsidorna
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) det finns ju andra DE och WM.
<Kurdistan> du behöver ju inte köra kde
<Kurdistan> :) finns också gnome men inte gnome 3 ännu.
<peetra> nixy: Det där väljer jag att ta som en personlig komplimang! :P
<Kurdistan> lär väl dyka upp
<itmannen> Och jag är en gudagåva till mänskligheten. Iaf säger kvinnorna det
 * peetra drämmer till itmannen
<peetra> -igen
<itmannen> :D
<itmannen> Ja utom min fru så klart
<peetra> *fniss*
<peetra> Nhäe, nu har jag gosat tillräkligt med google adsense, ska byta dator å göra lite webshop. :)
<peetra> Bye å nattinatti.
<itmannen> peetra<<  ha de
<nixy> natti och ha det bra med shoppandet...kvinnor !
<itmannen> Det enda som har vett att gå är klockan. Undrar om jag ska följa dess exempel
<realubot> peetra: Det beror kanske på att annaonserna anpassas efter innehållet. Och om innehållet är på sv. så kanske annonserna riktar sig mot svenskar i större utsträckning är till finnar?
<nixy> klockan går hela tiden... jobbig typ,
<realubot> InitMass: Vad var frågan?
<nixy> han fråga hur man får en variabel mellan . och _  fatta inte riktigt
<realubot> InitMass: Vill du klippa ut text mellan _ och .? Då gör du så här: echo "hello_world.txt" | grep -o "_[^\.]*."
<InitMass> jag vill lägga infon som finns mellan ett _ och en . i en variabel. Har följande sak som ska lösas. Döpa en fil till signum som har följande syntax innan f_e_signum.jpg ska bli signum.jpg
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<InitMass> realubot, hur får jag det i en variabel?
<realubot> InitMass: Ok. Vänta.
<InitMass> använder en for loop
<gusnan> bra x_link !
<InitMass> for f in *.jpg; do firstname=${f%%_*} tmp=${f%_*} surname=${tmp#*_} signum=${%%_*};
 * itmannen is away: Hög tid att krypa upp bakom en varm kvinnorygg och sussa. Ha de gott folket
<InitMass> för signum har jag skrivit fel
<realubot> InitMass: variable=$(ls -1 f_e_signum.jpg | grep "[^\_]*.jpg$"); mv f_e_signum.jpg $variable
<realubot> InitMass: Något sådant borde fungera.
<realubot> InitMass: Natty!
<realubot> itmannen: Natty!
<realubot> InitMass: Det var till itnissen.
<itmannen> realubot<<  Vi höres och störes
<itmannen> Gone>>
<InitMass> realubot, du kan kolla här http://pastebin.com/7iuXybv4
<InitMass> det känns lite klumpigt att använda den lösningen som du föreslog
<InitMass> posten jag la innehåller fortfarande fel vid första signum
<x_link> gusnan: =)
<realubot> InitMass: Fråga i #bash.
<realubot> InitMass: Dom är duktiga.
<realubot> Det ska vara grep -o "[^\_]*.jpg$"
<realubot> Jag skrev lite fel.
<InitMass> realubot, de var på dåligt humör idag
<einand> InitMass: är dom inte alltid aroganta skithögar där?
<InitMass> einand, inte alltid men jag vill helst inte läsa en guide på 200 sidor innan jag hittar svaret på en fråga
<einand> InitMass: tja 99% av alla gånger är dom det
<realubot> Jag tycker dom är riktigt duktiga.
<einand> dom är garanterat duktiga
<realubot> Mm.
<InitMass> synd att vara duktig om man inte kan dela med sig
<realubot> Hehe.
<airboydkitty> Adåååbe ackro-bat.
<airboydkitty> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.404601 <-- Sjukt attraktiv är hon, men dum.
<airboydkitty> Flåsig intervju med mycket sexuell spänning. Hehe.
#ubuntu-se 2011-09-23
<haffe> Morning.
<kodein> haffe: morrn da!
<Kirill^> morrn morrn! Någon som är hemma på exim4? :D
<Barre> lite har man ju fuskat med exim4, men sen skiftade jag till postfix
<Barre> Kirill^: ^^
<Kirill^> ;D
<Barre> någon speciell fråga eller fundering?
<Barre> kanske kan :)
<Kirill^> Gjorde en uppdatering igår på en server med MailWatch på, uppdaterade exim4 samt apache2. Nu går det inte att komma åt /mailscanner/ på hosten utan får bara en tom fil tillskickad mig :(
<Kirill^> känns som det är nå skumt med inställningarna för apache2
<Kirill^> Åter om en timma eller så... ;D
<Barre> inget som jag spontant känner att jag har erfarenhet av O.o
<amelia> *gäsp*
<niklaswe> God morgon
<amelia> idag är det tröttigt. :(
<itmannen> Det skriver du varje dag :)
<amelia> ja, denna veckan har iaf varit hemsk... har varit helt slut.
<itmannen> Det låter inget vidare
<itmannen> Undrar hur lång tid det ta innan man får ett svarsmail från nickserv gällande att regga sit nick
<amelia> itmannen: det ska bara ta någon minut +/- någon minut för eventuella spamfiler/grålistor.
<itmannen> amelia<<  Hm. Undrar om jag verkligen gjort rätt ?. Men jag följde guiden
<itmannen> Skrev detta utan det inledande msg smat xxxx är så klart något annat :): nickserv register xxxxx linux.vilhelmina@gmail.com
 * itmannen Inget är som väntans tider
<amelia> itmannen: det ska vara rätt.
<itmannen> amelia<<  Ok. Tack. Då är det bara avvakta
<speakman> gmorrn
<speakman> Hjärnsläpp; hur räknar man ut hur många _siffror_ (vid talbas 10) ett visst värde innehåller?
<madbear> hur menar du
<phnom> speakman: Man kastar det till en sträng och gör len på den
<madbear> du börjar till höger med siffran *(10^0)
<madbear> siffran till vänster är siffran * 10^1
<madbear> osv
<madbear> så 11 blir 1*10 + 1 * 1
<speakman> jag vill bara veta hur många siffror den består av. Exempel: 1 = 1, 10 = 2, 100 = 3, 1000 = 4, 4123232 = 7, 942 = 3 osv osv...
<madbear> jasså :P
<madbear> vart är phille
<phnom> speakman: speakman Vilket språk?
<phnom> Wops
<speakman> phnom: ja det är precis därför jag inte får ihop det här "manuellt". ;)
<speakman> phnom: matte
<speakman> matte++ om ni vill :p
<speakman> matte.Net går också bra
<madbear> ok algobyggarn här
<madbear> kolla
<phnom> speakman: Det omständiga sättet är att dela det på tio tills det är < 1 :P
<madbear> precis
<madbear> phnom: du snodde min algo
<speakman> Jag menar att det borde gå att räkna ut - gör det inte det?
<phnom> speakman: Förutsatt att det inte är ett flyttal till att börja med
<madbear> jag ska stämma dig!
<phnom> speakman: Det manuellaste sättet är att räkna på fingrarna ;)
<speakman> phnom: nej heltal
<speakman> borde man inte kunna räkna ut det med logaritmer?
<phnom> Nä, det tror jag inte.
<phnom> Aja, ska dra mig mot skolan och ha möte. weee.
<speakman> skolan? ja där skulle man ha gått inser jag.
<speakman> nästa matteövning; hur räknar man ut Pi?
<delhage> omkretsen/diametern
<speakman> delhage: och det blir?
<delhage> 3.14 ungefär ;)
<amelia> haha
<speakman> fan, det stämmer ju... hmm ;)
<speakman> Wikipedia hävdar iallafall att Pi är ett "irrationellt" tal. Och så långt kan jag ju hålla med.
<amelia> guuud, det tar sju svåra år att ladda ner en DVD iso
<speakman> amelia: n-e-t-i-n-s-t ;-)
<speakman> Här är det iallafall bara att sätta igång å räkna; http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pi#Formler_f.C3.B6r_datorber.C3.A4kningar
<amelia> speakman: nja... inte idag.
<speakman> 22 juli är π-approximationsdagen; 22/7 = 3.142857143
<speakman> Jag tror det är utomjordingar inblandade. Och Illumnati förstås.
<amelia> gött, det är mina föräldrars bröllopsdag. :P
<speakman> amelia: då får du göra en Pie åt dom nästa år
<amelia> speakman: haha
<itmannen> amelia<<  Sju svåra år. Har du 28.800 modem ?
<amelia> itmannen: det känns lite så..
<amelia> itmannen: går bara i 250 KB/sec
<itmannen> amelia<<  :) Jisses vad segt. jag lider med dig
<amelia> jo, servern står väl i usa någonstans skulle jag tro.
<itmannen> amelia<<  Ja du måste ha fått en taskig pipa
<itmannen> Finns det någon som är kung gällande rtorrent här ?
<amelia> itmannen: tror inte det är något fel på pipan i sig, är säkert bara lång väg till servern.
<itmannen> amelia<<  Men denna tid borde det väl gå snabbare till USA
<amelia> men ja, jag delar ju iofs lina med sådär 3000 andra.. kanske lite färre, det är ju trots allt fredag.
<itmannen> amelia<<  Va delar med 3000 andra :D
<amelia> itmannen: ja
<amelia> itmannen: jag är ju på jobbet
<itmannen> amelia<<  Vad har fredag med saken att göra ?
<amelia> färre personer på kontoret på fredagar
<itmannen> Ok. Men är ni vanligtvis 3000 personer på ditt jobb ? Låter våldsamt
<amelia> ja, något åt det hållet iaf
<amelia> vi är ju 3-4000 pers i sverige
<amelia> och jag sitter på huvudkontoret.
 * itmannen Klart impad
<amelia> vi har ju passerat 500.000 anställda i världen nu
<itmannen> amelia<<  Hm. men nu tror jag du driver med mig :)
<amelia> itmannen: nej..
<amelia> itmannen: varför skulle jag driva med dig om det?
<itmannen> amelia<<  Nä då jag tror dig så klart
<itmannen> amelia<<  Jag blev bara förbryllad över storleken på företaget du jobbar åt
<amelia> itmannen: vadå då?
<amelia> det finns ju en del rätt stora företag i världen lixom.
<itmannen> amelia<<  Jo då finns finns det. Men det ett stort företag om ni är 4000 anställda i Sverige
<amelia> jag jobbar ju faktiskt på ett av de 100 största företagen i världen.
 * delhage jobbar på ett av de 100 minsta
<amelia> delhage: haha
<amelia> itmannen: företaget som bara har ett lite sämre varumärke än coca-cola. :)
<itmannen> Och när jag är på mitt arbete till och från är det bara 1 :D
<itmannen> amelia<<  Kliar skallen. Ok.
<amelia> tror vi slåss med Microsoft om andraplatsen efter Coca-Cola gällande världens mest värdefulla varumärke.
<itmannen> amelia<<  Aha. Nu vet jag. Ubuntu så klart
<amelia> hahaha, insåg precis att man skulle kunna tolka det som att jag jobbar på McDonalds.. :P
<delhage> right, ubuntu, 500000 anställda...
<delhage> haha
<amelia> men så är det inte. deras varumärke är inte alls lika coolt.
<amelia> bara värt hälften så mycket pengar.
<whomee> undra om vårt företag är nummer 1 inom sin bransch fortfarande *känner sig dålig som inte läst på*
 * itmannen Får besök tyvärr :(
<amelia> vi är nummer ett, om inte microsoft har gått om.. fast enligt senaste undersökningen ska vi vara lite bättre än dem.
<Markslap> itmannen: Internetpolisen?
<Markslap> itmannen: Som stör sig på dina <<
<Markslap> :)
<speakman> amelia: det låter inte som något anonymt företag direkt. Vilket är det?
<amelia> speakman: ett hemligt
<amelia> :)
<whomee> de hemligastaste!
<amelia> precis
<Barre> amelia: apple ligger etta jue
<amelia> nej.
<Barre> inte
<speakman> låter lika hemligt som de offentliganställda
<amelia> apple ligger på 39:e plats i världen.
<amelia> deras varumärke är värt 9 billioner dollar... vår 56 billioner..
<Barre> inte enligt forbes
<Barre> http://www.forbes.com/sites/scottdecarlo/2011/08/11/the-worlds-25-most-valuable-companies-apple-is-now-on-top/
<speakman> Det finns bara ett som är så stort och ändå så anonymt; Google
<amelia> Barre: fel värde... det där är företaget, inte varumärket.
<speakman> http://www.e24.se/makro/varlden/vardefulla-varumarken_2015683.e24#?imgID=0
<Barre> amelia: ahh...   där leder google ;)
<speakman> http://mvt.se/nyheter/1.1198519-lista-mest-vardefulla-varumarkena
<speakman> Go figure.. :)
<Barre> http://www.forbes.com/sites/seanstonefield/2011/06/15/the-10-most-valuable-trademarks/
<Barre> speakman: google gick om i sommras
<Barre> fast det beror väl på vem som gör uträkningen och vem som är beställare av undersäkningen
<amelia> hmm, alla undersökningar ger olika resultat. hur som, vi är bättre än microsoft
<Barre> amelia: vet är inte bättre än microsoft? ;)
<Barre> s/vet/vem/
 * itmannen Motat ut mitt främmande. Nu fick jag lite tråkjobb inför helgen
<itmannen> Undrar hur dum man får vara ? Köra en winlaptop och vara helt oskyddad. Jisses
<itmannen> Jag tycker win är bra. Det gör att jag får tjäna några kronor extra :D
<Coffe> heter tjänsten som håller koll på ens lösenord ?
<itmannen> Wallet kanske
<itmannen> Usch vad jag börjar bli hungrig. Hoppas hustrun kommer hem snart
<itmannen> Markslap<<  Nä det var inte från internetpolisen
<whomee> vem är Dalnix i foldinglaget?
 * larsemil 
<peyam> Hej
<larsemil> whomee: det är jag
<peyam> Va fan mit ljud funkar inte igen. öpnar alsamixer i terminalen och höjer Deep och allt annat sen öppnar jag Gnome alsamixer och allt ligger på noll
<peyam> Nu låte rinte min dator alls
<amelia> speakman: vad kom du fram till nu då?
<whomee> larsemil: ahh ok :)
<speakman> amelia: jag kommer bara fram till det här svarta chattfönstret hela tiden
<Coffe> bästa sättet att lisa alla installerade program ? försöker hitta vad en server har för php moduler installerade
<Coffe> dpkg --reg-selections
<itmannen> Hm. Jag har forfarande inte fått något svarmail från nickserv
<speakman> det borde finnas på någon status-sida för php (eller om det går att ladda ner nån typ info.php nånstans). Annars brukar jag köra dpkg -l | grep php helt sonika.
<itmannen> Skicka upp en phpinfo.php till roten på din server
<itmannen> Och in den filen lägger du in detta: <? phpinfo(); ?>
<amelia> *gäsp*
 * amelia installerar lite RHEL
<amelia> vacum: tröttnat på power-maskinerna än? ;)
<itmannen> Äntligen blev mitt nick reggat
<whomee> man kanske skulle ta och installera lite icke rekommenderade versioner av spamassasin på mailfrontarna ..
<whomee> *fasen vad mail jag får med massa bra erbjudanden idag*
<itmannen> whomee<<  Du är för mycket på suspekta sidor
<phnom> Coffe: Som itmannen sa, phpinfo() skriver ut all information om PHP på servern.
<Philip5> amelia: du ska ju impa med att installera lite ubuntu server ;)
<itmannen> Impa med en Ubuntu-server. Det gör sig ju nästan själv :)
<Coffe> phnom,  jag menar i systemet. och jag hittade mitt eget svar.
<Philip5> itmannen: jo men amelia installerade ju red hat-grejer. det är ju inte lika coolt i en ubuntukanal
<itmannen> Philip5<<  Ok. Men skulle det vara svårare menar du ?
<Philip5> itmannen: och så är det lite kors i taket om/när amelia installerar något ubuntu eller kanske ens debianbaserat
<Philip5> inte svårare
<itmannen> Philip5<<  Ok. Så hon är en femtekollonare mao :)
<amelia> Philip5: debianbaserat är väl inte så konstigt... eller ja nu är det ju det, men jag jobbade mest med debian på gamla jobbet.
<amelia> ubuntu däremot är väl ingen favorit, mest för att jag är serveradmin då..
<amelia> vill ha väl beprövade grejjer som nästan är gammla. :P
<itmannen> amelia<<  Vad är det du inte gillar i en ubuntuserver ?
<amelia> itmannen: min erfarenhet är att det krånglat mer med ubuntu servrar för att saket inte är tillräckligt testade att fungera ihop.
<itmannen> amelia<<  Ok. jag håller nog inte med dig helt. men det mås så vara
<amelia> där tycker jag att debian och redhat ligger förre.
<amelia> itmannen: vi jobbar kanske inte med samma typ av hårdvara och samma typer av servrar..
<itmannen> Man gör som man själv vill och tycker i vanlig ordning
<itmannen> amelia<<  Nä det gör vi säkert inte
<amelia> itmannen: nja, jag gör mest som kunden vill.
<Ireth> halloj
<Barre> man kan ju också ställa frågan: vad har ubuntu som motiverar ett byte av dist.
<andol> Tja, i de flesta fall upplever i alla fall inte jag någon större skillnad på Debian och Ubuntu på serversidan, bortsett från att man kan vilja låta Ubuntu-releasen vänta ytterligare någon månad efter release.
<itmannen> Kunden har alltid rätt :D
<Ireth> jag har en fråga. Min ubuntu server installation stannar på söker igenom disk. 43%. varje gång. hårddisken jag använder är helt ny :/
<amelia> Ireth: perfekt timing! :D
<Ireth> amelia: jasså?
<itmannen> Ireth<<  Lämna tillbaka
<Ireth> men doh
<Ireth> jobbigt
<Ireth> får väl göra det på måndag då
<amelia> Ireth: jag satt och var lite bitter över ubuntu server nyss... tyvärr vet jag inte så mycket om din disk... antingen är det väl fel på skivan eller disken.
<itmannen> Hur jobbigt är det att den allstid stannar på 43 då ?
<Barre> stanna = fortsätter inte installationen
<Barre> alltså.. skitjobbigt
<Ireth> amelia: kör usb installation. kanske ska pröva en skiva :p men tror inte det hjälper
<Ireth> itmannen: jobbigare.
<itmannen> Ireth<<  :)
<vacum> amelia: de är så söta och fina. skall koppla in de någon dag i källaren på jobbet
<vacum> amelia: leka lite :-)
<Ireth> har en 80gb hdd jag kan prova iofs
<amelia> vacum: har du inte använt dem än?
<whomee> itmannen: det är det enda jag gör, surfa suspekta sidor :)
<whomee> mitt jobb
<whomee> *suspektasidorsurfare*
<itmannen> whomee<<  :D
<Ireth> det vill jag också ha som jobb. vad får du i lön whomee ?
<Ireth> :D
<itmannen> Ireth<<  80 GB. Finns det så små nu ?
<whomee> Ireth: lön? jag får ju surfa suspekta sidor ju!
<amelia> whomee: får du bra betalt? finns det jobb till mig också? :)
<Ireth> itmannen: den är gammal!
<Ireth> men sata XD
<Ireth> whomee: utan lön vill jag inte :(
<whomee> amelia: nej, det verkar vara statistiskt satt att kvinnor inte surfar suspekta sidor utan att det går att förutse väldigt lätt att det mesta handlar om strykning eller brödbak :/
<whomee> Ireth: då är det inget jobb för dig :(
<Ireth> whomee: nä uppenbarligen inte
<amelia> whomee: FU!
<whomee> amelia: :o
<itmannen> Ireth<<  Ok. ja då har den ett antal år på nacken. Men det räcker iof gott för en ubuntu
<whomee> Ireth: jag har ubuntu på en 60gb disk
<whomee> 48gb ledigt
<Ireth> :)
<whomee> dock bara root som ligger på den ja
<whomee> så inte riktigt så lite tar inte installationen
<Ireth> jag får väl stänga av skiten och fixa det på måndag då. hinner inte i helgen
<amelia> itmannen: men solaris, det är grejjer det! :D
<Ireth> bah
<itmannen> En standarinstallation av ubuntu kräver 4.5 GB
<phnom> itmannen: Det finns rätt många så små nu, här är ett exempel: http://www.dustinhome.se/intel-x18-m-80gb-18-ssd-34nm-sata-300-mlc/product/5010379597
<Ireth> men det är väl ssd :P
<Ireth> eller?
<whomee> amelia: men visst du kan få jobba som prediktedsitesurfer om du vill. finns en sådan plats ledig!
<itmannen> amelia<<  Solarium men du
<phnom> Ireth: Ja, men det spelar väl ingen roll? Han tyckte ju bara storleken var udda. ;)
<amelia> whomee: gött. jag har bara typ 4-5 sidor jag surfar på ändå..
<itmannen> phnom<<  Trodde inte det fanns mindre än 500 GB nu
<amelia> itmannen: nej, solaris.
<whomee> amelia: bra, kommer inte ta några tider att cacha då
<whomee> cachea*
<itmannen> amelia<<  Jo jag förstod det :) Inget jag kommit i kontakt med
<amelia> så, nu har jag lite labbanvändare. unixtomte, oracledude, barre och bamse
<amelia> whomee: eh jo..
<itmannen> amelia<<  Vad är fördelen med solaris då ?
<amelia> itmannen: ingen. :P
<whomee> uj uj, verkar som jag ska få dra i trådarna vad gällande att bygga upp ett labb för att labba externa kontor och siter här :/
<amelia> itmannen: det är gammalt, så man kan ha mycket uptime. :D
<amelia> på gammla jobbet hade vi en burk med 2600+ dagar uptime.
<amelia> det var en solaris.
<itmannen> amelia<<  Ok. Jag trodde det var bättre iom du skrev att "solaris är grejor det "
<Barre> amelia: :O
<amelia> itmannen: jag är bara lite störig.
<phnom> whomee: När jag kommer till kontoret på måndag förväntar jag mig att du grejat en 4x8 meter stor Super Mario på era fönster ;)
<amelia> Barre: du och bamse får vara med i min labb. :D
<Barre> :)
<amelia> Barre: användarnamnet barre motsvarar storagegruppen och bamse motsvarar nätgruppen. :D
<itmannen> Vad surrar ni om för labb ?
<Ireth> nåja tack så mycket, nu måste jag gå iväg och packa väska och lämna katt och sånt där nödvändigt när man ska resa iväg
<amelia> itmannen: jag labbar lite data på jobbet.
<Ireth> o/
<phnom> \o
<itmannen> amelia<<  Hur gör man när man labbar data ?
<amelia> itmannen: sån säker användarhantering med spårbarhet.
<itmannen> Men vart i fridens dagar har hustrun tagit vägen ? Jag håller på att svälta ihjäl
<amelia> itmannen: hon kanske hittade ett jobb. :)
<phnom> itmannen: Sluta gnäll och gör mat till dig själv? :P
<Barre> amelia: hehe
<itmannen> amelia<<  Hon har ett jobb :)
<itmannen> phnom<<  Nä en viss stolthet har jag. I mina åtaganden här ingår inte matlagning enligt avtal
<amelia> itmannen: bre en macka eller ta en frukt då
<itmannen> amelia<<  Jag hittade inte smöret. Och frukt äter jag inte
<amelia> bamsefar: hur gå det med tvätten?
<itmannen> Tvätten ?
<bamsefar> amelia: Som fan! :)
<amelia> itmannen: ja han är hemma från jobbet idag och tvättar för att vi ska åka bort i helgen.
<vacum> amelia: startat och klappat burkarna bara
<itmannen> amelia<<  Herre min skapare. Giv mig styrka ty ur led är tiden :D
<bamsefar> Va?
<larsemil> Facebook timeline är faktiskt riktigt snyggt
<itmannen> larsemil<<  Instämmer. Så du live ?
 * phnom tror att det är itmannen som är ur led.
<larsemil> itmannen: nej
<itmannen> larsemil<<  Det var live från utvecklarkonferansen igår kväll
 * itmannen Tror inte phnom vet vad han yrar om
<larsemil> itmannen: jag vet.
<itmannen> larsemil<<  Varför tittade du inte då ?
<whomee> phnom: ha!
<larsemil> itmannen: var inte så intresserad. åkte till stugan och sov där istället. har varken ström eller internet där
<whomee> phnom: jag har fortfarande provanställning ;) vänta till efter november!
<itmannen> larsemil<<  Men götapetter. Är du galen karl :D
<phnom> whomee: Well, med tanke på anställningsfrekvensen från data på axis så kanske vi ses där efter nyår då :P
<DrGrov> God dag allihopa. En liten off-topic fråga angående UPS. Det står "Destination Scan" då jag följt upp min leverans. Betyder detta att paketet är nu på väg till slutdestination, alltså till mig?
<whomee> phnom: ja vi plockar fan in nya hela tiden, stackars helpdesk som får köpa nya maskiner dagligen :) så du ska söka dig hit?
<itmannen> Z:\home\itmannen\folding_gpu\Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe
<DrGrov> Ingen som använt sig av UPS nån gång? :(
<itmannen> Arguments: -forcegpu nvidia_en_210
<cahoot> DrGrov, inte riktigt, importscan och sen 'ute för leverans' brukar vara gången
<cahoot> dvs efter dest scab
<phnom> whomee: Får väl se vart man hamnar. Men det är lite lockande faktiskt.
<whomee> phnom: är du utvecklare?
<phnom> whomee: civ. ing. i datateknik är tanken iaf, med inriktning på inbyggda system.
<madbear> inbyggda problem
<whomee> phnom: aha ok, så du kommer bli en av "de där" ;)
<phnom> Haha
<DrGrov> cahoot: Alltså kommer inte paketet att hinna fram idag?
<whomee> folket som när man knackar på deras dörrar nästan gör i byxan om att det finns folk ute i världen fortfarande
 * itmannen Rast vila ett tag. Hustrun har kommit hem till spisen äntligen.
<phnom> whomee: Va, får man egen dörr där? Inget landskap? :O
<DrGrov> cahoot: Men om det hinner typ till kl 17 lokal tid, typ 1,5h kvar så hinner det eventuellt som import scan o sedan "ute för leverans" ?
<phnom> itmannen: Mm, du kanske borde kedja fast henne direkt och flytta tvättmaskinen till köket?
<whomee> phnom: beror på, de e ju begränsat med rum men visst de e la 50/50 med platser på vingarna ..
<phnom> itmannen: Innan hon rymmer igen menar jag.
<whomee> hälften i rum, hälften i landskap .. typ
<itmannen> phnom<<  Nä jag har sk löplina ned till tvättstugan :D
<DrGrov> cahoot: Eller hur fungear det riktigt om du råkar veta? Det är bara 270km från dit det kom hem till mig, detta är ca. 3,5h sedan som det hamnade som destination scan.
<phnom> whomee: Jaha, vet inte om jag skulle fixa att sitta ensam på ett rum hela tiden. Skulle nog bli lätt tossig då.
<DrGrov> Detta stället dit det hamnade är faktiskt närmaste som finns på 200km radie från där jag bor. Fan, hoppas det hinner ännu idag. Vore så skönt att få njuta av gott kaffe i riktigt trevliga kaffekoppar.
<whomee> mjoo
<whomee> YEY! fredagskakan har kommit .. tyvärr ser man inte i kameran i matsalen VAD det är för kaka :/
<whomee> ska man orka gå ner eller inte liksom
<phnom> :D
<whomee> ser ut som sockerbulle
 * itmannen Vi ses. Såtter mig i köket och väntar.
<DrGrov> cahoot: Har du nån aning hur jag kan kolla hur länge dom kör ut? Ser något som heter "Collection Times" på det stället dit det hamnade. Collection times menar väl tiden som man måste passa om man lämnar in ett paket till UPS?
<phnom> rofl, http://careers.fi/yle/careers.cgi?action=view&job_id=1947&lang=fin
<phnom> "Du behöver inte ha en fetish för postitlappar, men det ses som en klar fördel.", man kanske skulle söka direkt.
<DrGrov> Man blir nervös här, usch... Hoppas, hoppas inte, hoppas....
<DrGrov> UPS, kom igen! :)
<Philip5> amelia: jo jag vet ju att du har en förkärlek för gamla grejer... inte bara versioner av program utan även gamla burkar ;)
<Philip5> amelia: hoppas det inte var riktigt på samma premisser som du valde bamsefar, att han var lite gammal, stabil, trotjänare, etc ;)
<Philip5> beprövad....
<itmannen> Philip5<<  Du glömde lätttuktad :)
<Philip5> vet inte om jag skulle kalla REHL lättuktat
<itmannen> Philip5<<  Det verka då så iaf
<DrGrov> Tror jag borde ringa UPS och kolla läget, borde hoppeligen få det ännu idag. Kan ju inte vara alltför svårt att få iväg ett paket för ca. 270km....
<itmannen> amelia<<  Du borde vara gift med mig så du fick lära dig hur en riktig kvinnan ska uppföra sig :)
<Philip5> itmannen: den där var väl oförtjänt
<speedxco1e> Har dom skippat unity i 11.10?
<itmannen> Philip5<<  :)
<itmannen> speedxco1e<<  Nä men det heter bara ubuntu
<larsemil> itmannen: är man galen om man sover på en plats utan ström och internet? då tror jag snarare man är galen om man tycker det är galet.
<itmannen> larsemil<<  Ok. Då vi 2 som är galna mao :)
<itmannen> Hur är det. Finns det någon som kan detta med rtorrent ?
<speedxco1e> phnom: har du postit fetish?
<speedxco1e> itmannen: jag kan!
<itmannen> speedxco1e<<  Ok. Bra. Vart ska man lägga conf-filen ?
<phnom> itmannen: ~/.rtorrent.rc
<speedxco1e> exakt
<itmannen> phnom<<  Så du menar att det ska heta så ?
<speedxco1e> phnom: den ska ligga i home
<phnom> speedxco1e: Ja, därav ~
<speedxco1e> tilde == din hemkatalog
<speedxco1e> phnom: hehe, skulle taggat itmannen
<phnom> itmannen: Om du vill att den ska gälla för alla användare så är det nog /etc/rtorrent.rc eller nåt sånt
<itmannen> Aha. Inte undra på att det skriker efter saknad rtorrent.rc. Jag döpte den till rtorrent.conf
<phnom> Och du som är så gammal ska väl inte använda torrent? Det är ju USENET som gäller för din del ;D
<itmannen> phnom<<  Ja kanske det. Eller vuze kanske
<itmannen> Men det är roligt att testa lite
<seno> försöker instalera ett windows program med wine men det funkar inte???
<phnom> !ask | seno
<ubot2> seno: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<itmannen> Nu har jag lagt det i home. samt döpt det rätt: Could not read resource file: ~/.rtorrent.rc
<phnom> itmannen: Hur startar du rtorrent?
<seno> tja, frågan är varför jag inte kan installera programet via wine, har gjort filen körbar osv
<phnom> seno: Eller ja, lite mer detaljer, felmeddelanden och sånt.
<phnom> !pastebin
<ubot2> pastebin är en tjänst du kan använda för att klistra in text som är fler än tre rader, tex konfigurationsfiler, scripts, felmeddelanden m.m. - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<itmannen> phnom<<  Via terminalen med rtorrent
<seno> får felmedelandet: Inget windows program är inställt för att öppn adenna typ av program
<itmannen> Aha. Nu tror jag jag vet.
<phnom> seno: Vad är det för program?
<seno> bank ID program
<seno> som man laddar ner och installerar på datorn
<phnom> seno: Provat att få igång det i ubuntu istället? Vad är det för fil?
<seno> fil???
<seno> .gz
<itmannen> rtorrent: Error in option file: ~/.rtorrent.rc:24: Wrong number of arguments.
<phnom> seno: Du måste packa upp den först, och det är antagligen linuxversionen om det är .gz
<seno> har packat upp den också men där finns en mängd filer och vet inte vilken som ska köras för installatiion
<seno> finns ingen .exe
<phnom> seno: ... för att det är linuxversionen
<phnom> seno: Jag tror inte att windowsversionen funkar överhuvudtaget i wine heller.
<seno> ok, hur vet jag vilken fil jag ska köra
<seno> vad har den för ändelse
<phnom> Har för mig att det finns en guide för linux på install.bankid.com
<larsemil> http://larsemil.se/ubuntu-11-04-64bit-och-bankid/
<realubot> phnom: bash -c "cd  dir && command"
<realubot> phnom: Det fungerar för att stega in i FAH-katalogen och starta automatiskt med ./fah6 -smp efteråt.
<phnom> Och här bara sticker han när man försöker googla som en tok för att hitta guiden som man själv följde... :)
<phnom> realubot: Nice :)
<realubot> itmannen: Så här startar du enkelt klienten när du loggar in i Ubuntu: Lägg till ett alternativ i Startup Applications (Uppstartsprogram). I fältet command lägger du till: bash -c "cd /home/itmannen/folding_gpu && <kommando för att starta klienten som du normalt kör i Temrinalen>"
<realubot> itmannen: Så slipper du ha ett skript för att starta FAH-klienten med.
<whomee> såja då beställde man ny arbetsdator då
<itmannen> realubot<<  Jo jag såg det i guiden. det ska jag nog fixa
<itmannen> Märkligt: "rtorrent: Could not lock session directory: "/torrents/sessions/", Filen eller katalogen finns inte". Men den finns
<phnom> itmannen: Har du pwnership på den då? Som du skrev där ligger den ju i / ?
<phnom> s/pwn/own/
<itmannen> Hm
<Barre> itmannen: du är säker på att den ligger i root (/) och att du inte skall utgå från din hemkatalog?
<itmannen> Barre<<  Det ligger inte i root utan i min home
<seno> har nämn här tidigare att min dator hänger upp sig rätt ofta, och att det kanske kan vara ett hårdvaruproblem, kan jag köra någon slags diagnostik för att fastställa var problemet ligger?
<phnom> Jag har lagt min sessiondir i /tmp
<Barre> då stämmer det ju att katalogen /torrents/sessions inte finns... ändra det till /home/<ditt användanamn>/torrents/sessions/ eller $HOME/torrents/sessions/
<Barre> itmannen: ^
<phnom> Och jag har för mig att rtorrent är väldigt kinkigt med pathsen också, de måste stå exakt rätt. Men det kan vara fixat i senare versioner.
<itmannen> Barre<<  Ok. Räcker det inte med tilde ?
<Barre> itmannen: jo... men jag hittade inte tilde på mitt tangentbord :P
 * Barre undrar hur man får tilde på ett apple keyboard
<phnom> itmannen: Här har du en bra sida om rtorrent: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/RTorrent
<phnom> "Be sure to enter the absolute path; there is an odd bug with rTorrent sometimes does not respect relative paths (i.e. ~/torrents)"
<Barre> ~
<Barre> ahh.. där
<phnom> Lols, kom nog på varför den dummar sig när man startar om datorn, dumt att ha sessions i tmp..
<Barre> ohh... itmannen lyssna på phnom
<Barre> phnom: ja... tmp rensas ju
<whomee> phnom: du får säga ditt namn sen om du blir anställd, så ska jag se till att du får en crappy maskin med windows millenium installerat .. och chokeat internet till 1kbps
<phnom> Barre: Jo, jag kom på det nu :P
<phnom> whomee: :O
<whomee> så snäll är jag!
<phnom> /var/tmp försvinner inte mellan reboots va?
<itmannen> Hos mig är det via ALtGr och tildeknappen 2 gånger
<itmannen> Tack för länken
<itmannen> Aha
<itmannen> Men nu funkar det bara med tilde
<whomee> phnom: hmm tror inte det :/
<Barre> phnom: default i ubuntu så är det en rensning (ialla fall upp till 10.04)
<phnom> Bah, får väl lägga den i min hemkatalog då...
<whomee> jag lägger allt jobbrelaterat i /tmp .. så har jag mindre att göra dagen då jag startar om
<phnom> Varför finns det ingen permanent temp-katalog? :( ;)
<itmannen> Och nu kan jag då lägga dit en ubuntu-torrent som kommer att seedas antar jag
<phnom> itmannen: Det funkar bra nu ja, men lägg märke till "sometimes" ;) Jag har iaf haft problem med det.
<itmannen> Men nu är då frågan. Hur fixar jag en torrentfil  :) Ska jag göra det i vuze ?
<whomee> någon som kör nån trevlig snmp övervakning för att se lite bandbredsutnyttjande? gärna något som är likt cacti :)
<realubot> itmannen: Varför laddar du inte ner Ubuntu via torrent och låter Vuze seeda samma torrent när den är klar?
<itmannen> Götapetter vad det var mycket att läsa
<lilleman72> ngn som e hajj på hur man ställer in bild mellan PC & TV..har kopplat s-vhs kanel mellan...dels i s-vhs jacket i tv samt via scarten..men jag får ingen bild...är det ngt progg jag behöver?
<realubot> itmannen: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#bt
<realubot> itmannen: Eller missförstår jag dig?
<realubot> itmannen: Aha. Du håller på med rtorrent.
<realubot> itmannen: Du tillhör dom hårda grabbarna.
<itmannen> realubot<<  En bra fråga. Det kan jag så klart också göra. Men jag vill testa rtorrent
<phnom> itmannen: Gå in på realubots länk och ta en torrent för ison.
<whomee> realubot: han ÄR "The grabb"
<whomee> i äldre format
<realubot> itmannen: Jag ska också bli rtorrent-proffs. Det står på listan över linux skills. Dock lågprioriterat.
<phnom> Mmmm, vad härligt det bubblar under skrivbordet...
<amelia> Woho! jag vann auktionen på ett magnetic core storage memory till en S/360 :D
 * phnom gör egen glögg :)
<whomee> amelia: du min unga dam .. är en nörd.
<itmannen> Ska jag lägga torrent-filen direkt i torrnetsmappen ? Tillsammans med dom andra 3 mapparna ?
<itmannen> phnom<<  har du spillt ut groggen ?
<Barre> phnom: redan... jag sätter min om två veckor :)
<phnom> itmannen: Antingen så laddar du in den direkt i rtorrent genom att trycka Return och sen skriva sökvägen, eller så läser du om watch folders på sidan jag länkade. :)
<itmannen> Ska jag lägga iso-filen i download ?
<whomee> amelia: vet du var jag ska i slutet av november? jo jag ska åka och klappa en datasaab!
<phnom> Barre: Den måste ju få mogna till lite också ;)
<amelia> whomee: whaaat?! vardå?
<amelia> whomee: och vadå "unga dam" så ung är jag inte längre. :P
<whomee> amelia: unga dam, i linköping på datamuseet!
<amelia> whomee: får jag följa med?
<whomee> amelia: nej, du surfar på för uppenbara sidor!
<whomee> ha!
<whomee> *gotcha*
<whomee> amelia: ok då, jag är snäll, ta med mannen så kan vi gå som en familj.
<amelia> whomee: du kan få se mitt datamuseum om jag får följa med.
<whomee> blir billigare då
<Barre> phnom: cirka 5 veckor jäser min glögg innan jag tappar den på flaskor
<amelia> whomee: haha, it's a date!
<whomee> amelia: *highfive*
<amelia> Barre: hör du det!
<itmannen> phnom<<  Nu fattar jag inte riktigt. Trycka på return och skriva sökvägen ?
<amelia> ops, fel man...
<amelia> bamsefar: hör du det!
<Barre> amelia: hör vadå?
<Barre> ahhh.. fel hilight
<whomee> bara för att det är fredag: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cXDgFwE13g&feature=feedu
<amelia> Barre: somna om, jag tog fel kille. :P
<Barre> amelia: du menade bamsefar men tänkte på mig... i c... :)
<itmannen> Måste nog läsa på lite
<whomee> inte lätt att ha så många killar att välja på
<amelia> Barre: :(
<whomee> kanske skulle ta helg .. o jobba lite hemma istället.
<amelia> Barre: om det förgyller din vardag att tro det så bjuder jag på det. *snäll*
<bamsefar> Omg
<Barre> hehehe
<amelia> bamsefar: vi ska leka med whomee och åka till linköping! :D
<bamsefar> Jahaja
<bamsefar> Nu ska jag iväg en sväng, cya
<amelia> bamsefar: klappa datasaab ska vi
<whomee> amelia: bamsefar: jag står dock inte för era resekostnader/inträde! kan kanske bjuda på en svettig ostmacka och en kopp chokkelad ur termos.
<amelia> bamsefar: puss puss! lycka till!
<amelia> whomee: haha, men hmmm... axis, är inte det nere i lund?
<whomee> amelia: jo men jag är från motala, som nästan är linköping .. så jag besöker ofta där uppe.
<whomee> Motala = ABC80 .. Linköping = Datasaab
<amelia> whomee: ah, men då kommer vi inte från samma håll. vi kommer från sthlm..
<whomee> amelia: därför jag sa jag inte betala era kostnader :P vi får ses där så visar jag er ingången.
<amelia> whomee: gött
<whomee> otroligt, 3 bra saker som kommit från motala .. Jag, ABC80, samt "Stockholm-Motala, Stockholm-Motala, kom"
<amelia> man borde åka till münchen också. de ska ha ett rätt coolt datormuseum.
<whomee> amelia: kollegan åker till münchen idag, dock inte för museumet :P mer för den alkoholhaltiga drycken
<amelia> whomee: i see. den är inte lika intressant.
<whomee> true that. men men. nu ska ja hämta min fredagskaka sen gå hem. todeloo
<itmannen> Nu ser det otroligt nog ut som jag fått till rtorrent. Den seedar då iaf
<itmannen> Ganska fränt
<itmannen> Det räcker alltså att bara ha torrent-filen. man behöver in dra in en iso. Eller är jag ute och cyklar
<itmannen> Mao så kommer jag att seeda allt som jag drar hem via rtorrent ?
 * itmannen Såtter igång brandlarmet
 * arand tittar på webcast från CERN :)
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<phnom> itmannen: Alltså, den laddar hem det som torrenten säger att den ska göra och lägger det i mappen du har specifierat, och sen när den är nerladdad så seedar den det till andra som laddar ner samma.
<itmannen> phnom<<  Ja så är det ja. men om jag lägger dit egna iso. Funkar det också ?
<phnom> Nä
<itmannen> Vid närmare eftertanke så gör det nog inte det
<itmannen> Men å andra sidan så kan man göra egna torrent i vuze och lägga dit
<itmannen> Kanske
 * Kurdistan säger hej till alla tux-vänner.
<itmannen> Hojtan unge man. SÃ¥ du har vaknat
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) vaknat?
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  Rätt uppfattat
<itmannen> Förslag på torrents som jag ska dra hem och seeda
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) nej somliga har studier gamla farbror.
<Kurdistan> dvs vi vaknar tidigare än dem flesta :)
<phnom> Ibland så går vi inte ens och lägger oss, så tuffa är vi.
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  Men dina studier brukar inte förhindra dig att skrota här :)
<realubot> andol: Cern? Det är verkligen får dom håra grabbarna.
<itmannen> Vad är cern ?
<amelia> hej Kurdistan
<phnom> itmannen: Du måste ju få upp torrenten på en tracker och sen få andra att ladda ner torrenten också :)
<itmannen> phnom<<  Jo jag fattar det nu
<amelia> itmannen: vet du inte var cern är?
<itmannen> amelia<<  Varför tror du jag frågade ?
<HakanS> itmannen: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/CERN
<amelia> itmannen: det är European Oraganization for Nuclear Research
<amelia> itmannen: även de som häromåret fick en liten partikelaccelerator att leka med.
<itmannen> Ok. Atombomstillverkare mao
<phnom> itmannen: Nä, den har den stora collidern som skapar svarta hål och kommer förinta oss alla
<amelia> itmannen: nja, de försöker mest förstå hur universum är uppbyggt och skicka partiklar till italien snabbare än ljusets hastighet
<itmannen> phnom<<  Ja äntligen så kan man då bli fri :)
<phnom> itmannen: Vi kommer få en sån accelerator hit till Lund om några år också.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: både och. jag kommer in hit när jag degar eller inte orkar plugga.
<Kurdistan> amelia: hej.
<amelia> phnom: gött. då kommer heman och bygger beräkningskluster åt er.
<phnom> :D
<amelia> phnom: och jag kommer och fixar stordatorn som ska sortera, lagra och dra slutsatser utifrån informationen som klustret räknar ut.
<phnom> Kommer bli awesome
<itmannen> phnom<<  Det kan ni behöva så det blir lite fart på er sörlänningar
<realubot> itmannen: "CERN is the European Organization for Nuclear Research."
<itmannen> realubot<<  Jo jag såg det
<realubot> Det som är intressant är att dom i Cern påstår sig ha accelererat en partikel i över ljusets hastighet vilket ska vara omöjligt enligt Einsteins teorier. Dock så är det nog mätfel snarare än att partikeln verkligen har överstigit ljusets hastighet.
<realubot> Cern is the shit, hur som helst.
<realubot> itmannen: http://www.scientificlinux.org/
<realubot> "SL is a Linux release put together by Fermilab, CERN, and various other labs and universities around the world. Its primary purpose is to reduce duplicated effort of the labs, and to have a common install base for the various experimenters."
 * itmannen Måste ge mig ut och köpa snus så jag inte blir kinkig inför kvällens aktiviteter
<realubot> Det är disten för dom stora pojkarna.
<amelia> itmannen: gör inte tanten det åt dig?
<realubot> itmannen: Var en man. Gör ditt eget snus. ;)
<itmannen> amelia<<  Hm. Hon är borta på jobb
<realubot> Cern är ingenting för småbarn. Det är ett som är säkert.
<itmannen> realubot<<  Du har rätt. Men jag är för upptagen(eller heter det lat)
<itmannen> Det där måste jag ha :)
<realubot> itmannen: Du har inte tid att göra ditt eget snus för du är upptagen med att konfigurera Linux. ;)
<itmannen> realubot<<  Helt rätt. Och ställa till det :)
<itmannen> Jag måste bara testa scientificlinux. Inte för att jag kommer att fatta något. men ändå
<HakanS> realubot: Menar du att kvinnor inta ska använda SL?
<itmannen> Som sagt>>ut till macken
<arand> itmannen: Är inte SL i princip CentOS, typ?
<Dynamite> var kan jag få tag på linux nu när kernel.org är nere?
<gusnan> Dynamite, https://github.com/mirrors/linux
<itmannen> Åter i den trygga bostaden
<itmannen> Det vart en skräckupplevelse på macken. Jag såg folk som jag inte kände igen
<itmannen> arand<<  Inte den blekaste aning
<phnom> We so excited!
<arand> itmannen: "Recompiled, aim to be fully compatible with RHEL", verkar så vad jag förstår
<Dynamite> tackar.
<itmannen> Jisses vad stora DVD det är till SL. och 2 stygen för den fulla installationen måste man ha
<itmannen> arand<<  Du har säkert rätt. men jag vet inte alls
<itmannen> Men nu ska jag iaf bränna dom så får jag se sen hur jag gör
<arand> SL ligger ju lite före CentOS vad gäller releaser, har hört att vissa säger att SL är att föredra, menmen
<derfian_> CentOS och SL är för de som är för snåla för RHEL. ;-)
<itmannen> Rackarns realubot som skrev om SL :) jag har väl nog att göra ändå
<itmannen> Är rhel något värre ?
<derfian_> CentOS och Scientific Linux är gratisvarianter av Red Hat Enterprise Linux, där man har kompilerat om alla paket och tagit bort Red Hat-branding och varumärken.
<itmannen> Kostar Red Hat pengar ?
<derfian_> RHEL, ja. (eller ja, jag tror man kan installera det men inte få uppdateringar)
<itmannen> Hm. Dom är mao inte bättre än win då
<derfian_> Visst var det någon här som jobbade på Southpole?
<derfian_> itmannen: hur kommer du fram till den slutsatsen?
<andol> derfian_: HeMan
<itmannen> derfian_<<  ja det är väl ganska logiskt. Bygge ska ha betalt
<itmannen> bägge
<derfian_> HeMan: jag vill köpa server av dig! :-P
<derfian_> itmannen: jag skulle kunna debattera lite om vad jag tycker om fri mjukvara, varför det spelar roll mer än gratis och att det kostar inte motsätter sig fri mjukvaru-idealen,  men jag tar helg istället. :-)
<itmannen> derfian_<<  Gör så du
<phnom> itmannen: Den korta förklaringen är "Not free as in free beer, but free as in freedom.". Att de tar betalt är jättebra, då får de pengar så att de kan utveckla på ett annat sätt än om det endast skulle vara 1400 hobbyhackare. Skulle lätt kunna tänka mig att pytsa upp pengar för ubuntu om det skulle kosta.
<airboydkitty> Du skulle betala för ett undermåligt GUI på två gratissystem (Linux och GNU)?
<airboydkitty> Tacka vet jag putsade, klassiska Windows.
<andol> phnom: Tja, vill du pytsa pengar så tar ju om inte annat Debian emot donationer, och bra saker som händer i Debian drar ju även Ubuntu nytta av.
<phnom> andol: Jo, jag kom precis på det, gick faktiskt in på ubuntus donate sida nu. Får skaffa ett paypal-konto också...
<airboydkitty> Paypal stjäl pengar.
<airboydkitty> Stöd inte skurkarna.
<phnom> Weechats filterfunktion är också rätt trevlig...
<airboydkitty> Ja, skyll dig själv när ditt konto låses utan förklaring.
<airboydkitty> Och samtliga pengar försvinner för alltid.
<airboydkitty> Du har blivit varnad.
<andol> airboydkitty: Alltså, om phnom nu använder Paypal för att donera, vilka pengar är det då som skulle försvinna? Det normala är ju i sådant fall att man via Paypal drar pengar från Visa eller dylikt i samband med betalningen/donationen.
<airboydkitty> Tja, man vet aldrig vad de hittar på. Har man ett konto vaknar man en dag upp med låst konto utan anledning och kan aldrig få en förklaring. Pengarna är borta för alltid.
<airboydkitty> Säger bara vad som hänt både mig och hur många andra som helst som aldrig gjort något olagligt.
<airboydkitty> Och de vägrar ens berätta vad man gjort.
<gusnan> airboydkitty, du använder inte bank heller för "riskerna"? Pengarna i madrassen?
<airboydkitty> Om jag hade en större summa pengar skulle jag inte använda någon bank för dem, nej.
<airboydkitty> Men madrassen är det värsta stället att gömma dem.
<andol> airboydkitty: Återigen, i donatations-scenariot så har man inga pengar sittande på sitt PayPal-konto, så undrar fortfarande vilka pengar som skulle försvinna vid en låsning?
<airboydkitty> Jag skulle konvertera en del till guld och sedan gömma guldet. Lite på banken. Lite i gömda kontanter.
<airboydkitty> andol: Ja, du har rätt att det är osannolikt i det fallet.
<ubuntu1> Du skippar ränta på "en större summa" ?
<airboydkitty> Nu är en svensk bank tusen gånger säkrare än skämtet Paypal, men jo, jag skulle inte ha hela summan på banken.
<airboydkitty> Det är bara ett nummer i en databas någonstans. Jag litar inte på folk och teknik så mycket att jag skulle riskera att förlora allting.
<andol> airboydkitty: I övrigt håller jag åtminstone delvis med dig i din negativa uppfattning om PayPal.
<airboydkitty> Speciellt förstår jag inte hur man kan våga ha alla sina pengar på något konto på någon skatteparadis-ö.
<airboydkitty> Jag utgår från att de bara har en del där, de som har det.
<itmannen> Jag funderar på varför folk är i ett ubuntuforum när dom inte gillar open source utan lovaordar ett sunkigt windows ?
<airboydkitty> För att det inte finns någon svensk Windows-kanal.
<itmannen> Detta är inte en Svensk windowskanal heller
<airboydkitty> Läsförståelsen är inte på topp...
<Dynamite> på tal om toppar
<Dynamite> ^^
<airboydkitty> Fladdermus.
<airboydkitty> Kattöron.
<itmannen> Då kan man fundera på varför det inte finns en kanal för dessa individer
<Dynamite> Finns antagligen inte tillräckligt många
<p1mme> Windows användare?
<itmannen> Hur många fler användare har Windows vs Ubuntu ?
<frusen> vad har windowsanvändare i den här kanalen å göra?
<itmannen> frusen<<  Det undrar jag också
<p1mme> Dom har ingen egen kanal, då får man vara med dom stora pojkarna :D
<itmannen> Jag tycker dom för göra sina egna kanaler och sitta där och helgonförklara sitt operativsystem
<itmannen> Men höjden är väl ändock när dom har mage att ställa windowsfrågor i en Ubuntukanal
<gusnan> itmannen, jag håller helt med, men nu är ju #topic här bla "datorer i allmänhet"...
<itmannen> gusnan<<  :)
<Dynamite> Microvågsdiskussion?!
<Dynamite> Går det att överklocka?
<itmannen> Nu verkar det som Einstien är överbevisad
<Dynamite> När kan jag köpa nanovågsugn?
<itmannen> Ett labb har fått en partikel att färdas snabbare än ljuset
<p1mme> ofc kan du klocka en micro
<frusen> itmannen, hörde det idag ;)
<itmannen> frusen<<  Jag såg  ett reportage från labbet på nyheterna ikväll
<frusen> itmannen, ah, vår fysiklärare tog upp det ganska snabbt bara
<itmannen> frusen<<  Ok. ja det var ju bra
<itmannen> Min DVD-bränning verkar gå åt pipan :(
<frusen> itmannen, dra ned skrivhastigheten ;)
<itmannen> frusen<<  Jo jag hade för mig att jag gjorde det. Men jag är gammal och glömsk :)
<peyam> hej
<peyam> kan ngn sga varför min dator inte låter
<p1mme> inte låter?
<peyam> Nej.. inget ljud
<itmannen> Den kanske inte är påslagen
<Dynamite> hehe
<peyam> PCM Master DEEP allt e på max
<itmannen> Och alla kontakter är i ?
<peyam> när jag öppnar Alsamixer är dem på max, när jag öpnnar gnome alsamixer är de på noll
<peyam> itmannen:  menar du mig?
<p1mme> nyinstallation? eller har det bra försvunnit?
<peyam> det har bara försvunnit
<itmannen> peyam<<  har du testat att installera Pulse istället ?
<peyam> itmannen:  nej
<Kurdistan> itmannen: ubuntu kommer med pulseaudio från smart.
<peyam> pscm db 00
<Kurdistan> *start
<peyam> det står PCM db 00 men den e på max
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  Ja kanske det. men då borde han kanske byta till pulse i inställningarna
<peyam> itmannen:  hu gör man d
<Kurdistan> itmannen: det är en annan femma.
<itmannen> Samt volymkontroller för det samma
<peyam> hur gör man d itmannen
<itmannen>  Man gör det från Synaptic
<peyam> okej?
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  Var det pav som volymkontrollen heter ?
<peyam> finns massor med plus
<Kurdistan> itmannen: pavucontrol
<itmannen> Tackar. SÃ¥ var det
<Kurdistan> itmannen: är du säker att man från pavucontrol kan bestämma köra från pulse? :)
<Kurdistan> läst det på fredagskolor? :)
<Kurdistan> juste du :) är kristen så ni har på helgen
<itmannen> Jo det hjälpe då mig att ställa in nivån på utgången. men sen vet jag så klart inte om det funkar för alla
<Kurdistan> itmannen: nivån på utgående är ensak
<Kurdistan> att köra från pulse som han sökte är en annan
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  Viist. men det är det som är problemet
<Kurdistan> itmannen: paman kanske är mer rätt.
<itmannen> Om jag nu inte har blandat ihop saker. men det skada knappast att prova
<itmannen> Undrar om jag ska tordas att testa installarea SL i min mastermaskin och att det går att nyttja dubble-boot
<itmannen> En annan installation av ett främmande OS pajjade ju i stort sett allat
<airboydkitty> Verkligheten har bra grafik, men ganska laggigt ljud.
<airboydkitty> Om man ser någon slå med en hammare på andra sidan en sjö så hör man ljudet långt efteråt.
<airboydkitty> Gud borde uppgraderat Jordens CPU o.s.v. sedan medeltiden.
<haffe> Hallå.
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  Vad tror du ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: sorry jag höll på med annat.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: vad gäller det?
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  Du äro härmed förlåten mitt barn. Amen. Jo det gällde SL som jag skrav om
<Kurdistan> Philip5: kde mannen. hur jag kan editera tangentgenvägar på kde. har kollat på deras kontrollpanel men jag blev inte precis klokare av den.
<Kurdistan> vill ändra fn+f8/f9 att köra med nvclock istället.
<itmannen> Klockan 21:00 så får ni att störa mig. Då är det veckans höjdpunkt igen. Kommisarie Morse
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  Och ditt svar är ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: ha det bra. :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  Hm. Vilket svar. På min fråga menade jag ditt blindstyre :D
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) jag håller med annat nu.
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  Ok. men säg åt flickvännen att gå och diska eller städa ett tag istället
<Linda^> ;o
<speedxco1e> Jag använder ssh-tunnlar för att tunnla till mängder av utvecklingswebservers, som ligger bakom andra server. Mitt problem är att jag får http://www.mindev.se:12345, eller någon annan port. Om jag vill ha flera igång samtidigt. Alternativet är att ha många loopbacks.
<speedxco1e> synd att srv records inte fungerar
<coobra> Linda^: !!!
<speedxco1e> vill ha bort de konstiga portarna ur urlerna. Tips mottages.
<Linda^> coobra: !!
<coobra> Linda^: ere vi ?
<Linda^> coobra: va?
<coobra> Linda^: du ch jag ?
<Linda^> Öhm..
<Linda^> tror inte det.
<Linda^> Du får vara lite mer specifik med din fråga.
<itmannen> speedxco1e<<  Konstiga portar i URL ? Vad menar du ?
<Philip5> jaha, vad ska man hitta på nu då
<itmannen> Ut och fota lite
<Philip5> nä
<itmannen> Philip5<<  Nähä. Sitt inne och sura då :)
<Philip5> umm
<Linda^> Är det itmannen som säger åt folk vad dom ska göra? :P
<itmannen> Linda^<<  Helt rätt. Det är min livsuppgift
<Philip5> Linda^: yupp, kanske var han som sa åt dig att skicka en massa bilder på dig till mig så du inte hade något val ;)
<itmannen> :D
<Kurdistan> Philip5: kde man. hur ändrar jag fn+f8/f9 kör istället med nvclock kommando?
<HakanS> Godkväll alla.
<Kurdistan> jag kan inte gnome men har ingen koll på kde
<Philip5> Linda^: du vet att jag kommer köra med det där även när vi sitter på ålderdomshemmet va?!?!
<Kurdistan> kde gör det onödigt svårt
<itmannen> HakanS<<  Välkommen
<airboydkitty> speedxco1e: Varför måste du tunnla till "mängder" av servrar samtidigt?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: brukar inte köra med shortcuts men du får väl gå in och ändra det då
<Linda^> Philip5: Massa bilder. Oj oj! Ja, du kan ju köra med det tills DU sitter på ålderdomshem. JAg har inga sådana planer alls!
<Linda^> itmannen: Okej. Vad ska jag göra då?
<Philip5> Linda^: :D
<Kurdistan> Philip5: hur?
<itmannen> Linda^<<  Snäll som jag är så får du göra det du vill
<Philip5> Kurdistan: i kubuntu är det skitenkelt ;)
<Linda^> itmannen: Åhh!
<Kurdistan> Philip5: jaja. det är samma jävla ställa.
<Kurdistan> det går inte lägga till nya eller ändra.
<Philip5> jo
<itmannen> Och så hyfsar vi till språkbruket et snäpp
<Philip5> i system settings > custom shortcuts
<itmannen> Philip5<<  Den där kurden måste man lära allt :D
<Kurdistan> Philip5: ja. jag har redan varit där.
<Kurdistan> global snabbtangenter
<Philip5> Kurdistan: högerklicka för att skapa nya
<Kurdistan> går ej
<Philip5> jo
<Kurdistan> :) nej det gör inte.
<Philip5> joho
<itmannen> Linda^<<  Blev du impad över min godhet ?
<Linda^> itmannen: lite. faktiskt
<Philip5> du kan skapa nya grupp med shortcuts och nya av olika typer
<itmannen> Linda^<<  :D
<Linda^> itmannen: Varför pilar du in mot mig för?
<Kurdistan> Philip5: det går inte.
<itmannen> Linda^<<  Nu förstår jag inte ?
<Linda^> itmannen: du gör << mot mitt nick
<itmannen> Linda^<<  Det symbolicerar att det är till dig
<Linda^> itmannen: Det räcker att du skriver mitt nick.
<itmannen> Linda^<<  Ja nog vet jag det
<Linda^> dåså!
<itmannen> Linda^<<  Dåså vaddå ?
<Linda^> dåså! :(
<Linda^> att du vet, men ändå pilar mig :(
<itmannen> Linda^<<  Vi lever i ett någorlunda fritt samhälle vad jag vet iaf :) Att du ens idas bry dig om petitesser
<Philip5> Kurdistan: då är du på fel ställe
<Linda^> itmannen: haha
<Kurdistan> Philip5: måste nog vara så.
<itmannen> Linda^<<  En fråga. varför har du ett kolon innan mitt nick :)
<frusen> itmannen, vad var det du använde innan << nu igen?
<itmannen> Frippe<<  Kommer inte ihåg
<frusen> ;)
<itmannen> Äsch fel person
<itmannen> frusen<<  Kommer inte ihåg
<frusen> itmannen, förstod att det var till mig :)
<Linda^> itmannen: Den kommer dit automatiskt. Inget jag lägger ner extra tid på :P
<itmannen> Linda^<<  Det är lika för mig. Med automatik
<Linda^> itmannen: Jaha :(
<itmannen> Linda^<l Tittilitut i burken inte vara sur och purken
<Linda^> Jag är trött
<Linda^> nu blev det ju en 1a istället för en extrapil!
<Linda^> var det också automatiskt?
<itmannen> Philip5<<  Du som är en klok man. Tror du man kan dubbel-boota med SL och Ubuntu ?
<frusen> Linda^: det går lätt att ändra i t.ex. XChat
<Linda^> frusen: Jag tvilar på att han ändrade, bara för att skriva den raden :P
<itmannen> Hm. Vad mysko
<frusen> Linda^: han brukar ändra rätt ofta ;)
<Linda^> frusen: Tvivlar ändå :(
<Philip5> itmannen: SL?
<itmannen> Men detta är jag totalt oskyldig till
<Linda^> Se!
<itmannen> Philip5<<  Jo siententix Linux
<itmannen> Felstavat iof
<Linda^> den använder vi i skolan
<Philip5> itmannen: aldrig provat den men det går väl att multiboota det mesta
<Linda^> om du tänkte stava till scientific
<itmannen> Japp det var min mening Linda
<Linda^> :)
<itmannen> Philip5<<  Nja Kurden tips gick iaf åt pipsvängen
<frusen> har era skolor GNU/Linux?
<Kurdistan> Philip5: yes jag var tydligen på fel ställe.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: hittade du nu?
<frusen> börjar kännas som vår skola är den enda i Sverige som börjar vara utan
<Philip5> Kurdistan: var du inne på standard keyboard shortcuts?
<itmannen> Jag antar det blir en nattmangling med att installera SL
<Linda^> frusen: Menade du mig?
<frusen> Linda^ alla
<Vahl> Letar fortfande efter intressant IRC klient. Använder opera nu *fniss*
<Linda^> frusen: Jag tror inte alla här går i skolan :)
<itmannen> 1 timme och 10 minuter. And still counting
<Linda^> opera? irc? I don't understand.
<gusnan> Linda^, en del IRC-kanaler görs tillgängliga via web-interface - kan va det han menar...
<Vahl> ja :)
<CasperN> nä, opera har inbyggd ircklient
<CasperN> eller?
<Vahl> jo inbyggt
<Vahl> Jag spenderar jättemycket tid på att tänka igenom vad som är mest effektivt
<Linda^> gusnan: Mendet låter ju... helt galet! :P
<frusen> Vahl, jag gillar XChat
<Linda^> Vad är det för fel på irssi nurå? :(
<gusnan> Linda^, håller med :)
<frusen> Linda^, inga fel alls :)
<Linda^> Jag vet :)
<itmannen> Irssi är för bökligt
<Kurdistan> Philip5: nej jag var inne på globala snabbtangenter.
<Kurdistan> där fanns det redan befintliga som jag inte var ute efter.
<frusen> Tycker det är en aning bekvämare med GUI till vissa applikationer
<Vahl> X-Chat kostar pengar :( Däremot är X-chat 2 ett gratisprojekt! :)
<Kurdistan> genväger och gester. därefter väljer man egna webbgenvägar
<frusen> Vahl, Ooops, menade 2(.8.8)
<Kurdistan> lite onödigt formulerat.
<Vahl> Jag funderar på vad det är för skillnad på Kvirc och Virc...
<Kurdistan> men nu fungerar min ljusstyrka för bildskärmen med nvclock
<Kurdistan> suck det fungerade utan extra arbete i ubuntu
<Kurdistan> nog det enda ubuntu :P gjort bra hos min burk.
<Kurdistan> tyvärr är det inte brightness som ändras utan backlight.
<Kurdistan> temporär lösning eller så. :)
<Kurdistan> Philip5: här har du rolig batteri bugg: acpi -V
<Kurdistan> Battery 0: Full, 100%
<Kurdistan> Battery 0: design capacity 3800 mAh, last full capacity 4235 mAh = 100%
<Kurdistan> Adapter 0: on-line
<Kurdistan> :) burken min lever i en annan värld
<Kurdistan> :P detta ska inte vara möjligt
<Vahl> Provar Grooveshark - Verkar assgrymt då det körs direkt i webläsaren!" :D ingen installation whatsoever. Har inte märkt nån reklam heller
<Kurdistan> Vahl: godmorgon. :)
<Kurdistan> Philip5: nvidia man. om man överklockar gpu vilka konsekvenser finns det?
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Troligen att grafikkortet brinner upp
<Philip5> typ
<Philip5> förkortat livslängd
<Philip5> beror på hur mycket och sånt
<einand> Philip5, Kurdistan: Jag skulle vilja säga förkortad livslängd är icke existerande problem, eftersom ingen har kvar hårdvaran tills den dör
<cellsite60> Skål på er
<haffe> Bi winning.
<Vahl> Intressant att wikipedia har jämfört irc klienter på ett blad: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_IRC_clients
<Vahl> Klienterna som är gjorda i C++ är väl (baseraqta på mina fördommar) bättre?
<gusnan> Vahl, Varför skulle dom vara det?
<Vahl> Det är ju det som är "språket"
<Vahl> som är bäst att kunna och därför framtidens språk, ett flexibelt och bra påbyggnadsspråk
<Vahl> Där alla andra brister tar det vid
<Vahl> väl?
<Philip5> som på alla språk så kan man snacka skit och det behöver inte vara bättre ändå
<Philip5> så mest har det ju med vem som utvecklat att göra och vad den skrivit
<einand> inget språk är bättre än sin programmerare
<gusnan> Vahl, Jag skulle nog säga (i det här fallet) att dom som är skrivna i C är bättre - Fler som kan C än C++ - alltså fler ögon som kan kontrollera koden.
<Vahl> gusnan:  Men också fler ögon som kan sprida virus
<Vahl> Eller skadlig kod (även ofrivilligt) medans genierna som programmerar c++ är så geniala ändå :P
<Vahl> Jag använde en gnutta sarkasm där
<Kurdistan> sorry flickor, pluggar vid sidan om.
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) jag har haft den här bärbara i snart 5 år
<HakanS> Vahl: Att det skulle vara lättare att skapa virus till ett FOSS-program för att källkoden är tillgängligt är en myt.
<Kurdistan> einand: tack för infot. även om det som vanligt var ett konstigt svar. :P
<Vahl> HakanS:  Jasså?
<einand> Kurdistan: snrare så här, om du förtkortar livstiden från 10 år till 8år spelar det ingen roll för det är extremt ovanligt att du har kvar hårdvaran längre än 5år
<Kurdistan> einand: sant där.
<Kurdistan> dock vad vinner man på klocka gpu?
<HakanS> Vahl: För i så fall borde det ju finnas fler virus till GNU/Linux-system än till Windows.
<Kurdistan> för man vill ju inte ha ett instabilt system
<einand> Kurdistan: snabbare grafik
<Kurdistan> HakanS: det är lika vanligt med virus i linux system som flygande grisar. :)
<einand> Kurdistan: det är dock inte sant
<einand> finns ett dusin olika virus för linux system
<Vahl> HakanS:  Okej
<einand> dock inga flygandegrisar
<Kurdistan> einand: : det påverkar inte fläkten?
<einand> Kurdistan: påverkar ju värmen, så ja
<Kurdistan> einand: det finns virus för linux, men som sagt kan du utan google söka nämna någon?
<Kurdistan> eller har du råkat ut för någon?
<Kurdistan> om inte. så är det lika vanligt som flygande grisar.
<einand> jag har själv skrivit PoC för det, dock inte namngivit det
<Kurdistan> einand: okej misstänkte att det påverkar värmen. så om jag klockar ner den så har jag svalare burk?
<HakanS> einand: Jo då. Det finns i alla fall EN flygande gris. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWaJa26t_Jw
<einand> Kurdistan: ja
<Kurdistan> einand: det är ju bra, för det påverkar ju även batteritiden.
<einand> det var ju inte ens en äkta gris
<einand> Kurdistan: absolut
<Kurdistan> kanske värt klocka ner den.
<einand> Kurdistan: om du inte använder grafikortet, så garanterat. Dock så kan det bli mera instabilt
<Kurdistan> einand: jaså av att klocka ner den också?
<einand> Kurdistan: för att generalisera, om grafikortet inte gör vad som förväntas hinna med krashar det
<Kurdistan> einand: okej. då förstår jag.
<Kurdistan> Philip5: kubuntus egna programcentral och synaptic varianten ser lovande ut.
<spacebug-> att bara uppdatera alla paket i systemet blir väl samma sak som att dra in beta2 eller? (om jag har en beta1 nu)
<Kurdistan> Philip5: Kubuntu Low-Fat Settings <<<--- låter intressant
<Kurdistan> spacebug-: yes.
<spacebug-> happ bra det
<spacebug-> tack
<eemohw> såja hemma igen
<p1mme> tjo
<Cyrix> Hej!
<Linda^> Hej
<Cyrix> Hur står det till Linda^ ?
<Linda^> Trött som en... trött!
<Linda^> själv?
<Cyrix> Okej.. Jag är själv lite pömsig
<Cyrix> För pömsig för att göra något vettigt
<Linda^> Jag måste plugga
<Cyrix> Sitter å knaprar solrosfrön å funderar på om jag kan ta bort dela upp min windowspartition och göra den som en hel del av min "huvud"-ubuntu-partition
<Cyrix> Vad pluggar du Linda^ ? Jag borde också göra det faktiskt. Har lite programmering som jag måste lära mig..
<Linda^> pluggar linux :(
<Cyrix> :-\
<Cyrix> Jag pluggade linux förra veckan, eller rättare sagt *nix
<Linda^> Okej
<Cyrix> Operativsystem unix hette den kursen. Vad heter din kurs?
<Linda^> linux
<Linda^> :D
<Linda^> fundamentals
<Cyrix> :D
<Cyrix> Billig kurs :-O
<Cyrix> 20 000 kr
<Linda^> what
<Linda^> var kollar du?
<Cyrix> Linux fundamentals
<Cyrix> http://www.addskills.se/Certifiering--Test/
<Linda^> Jag betalar då inte 20K
<Linda^> Sen har jag väl inte tagit några cert heller.
<Richiie> Linda^: pluggar du någon KY utbildning måtro ?
<Richiie> tog examen nämligen o vi körde många Linux Fundamentals och allt vad dem hette :)
<Linda^> yes
<Richiie> Nackademin måtro?
<Linda^> YH
<Linda^> japp
<Richiie> ;)
<Richiie> har gått samma hihi ^^
<Linda^> När gick du ut?
<Richiie> I år
<Linda^> Aha
<Richiie> 09 - 11
<Richiie> Linda^: Rolle? ;)
<speedxco1e> Kan man använda bind som en "hostsfil", alltså t.ex. resolva "http://minserver", ska bara använda det internt, är det en dum idé? Ska jag sätta upp en intern domän istället?
<Linda^> Då måste du vara värsta kunnig! Du kan få hänga i vår irckanal och hjälpa oss om du vill :P
<Linda^> Rolle chattar för fullt där just nu
<Linda^> :P
<Richiie> aah :) Rolle, Legend hehe
<Richiie> va kul att lite tjejer pluggar Linux
<Linda^> Haha
<Richiie> under min period där fanns då inga,.. :(
<Linda^> hade ni några tjejer?
<Linda^> aww
<Richiie> nope :(
<Richiie> :P
<Linda^> tvåorna har inte heller tjejer
<Linda^> vi har lite tvåor i vår irckanal
<Linda^> :P
<Richiie> ja LS10 dvs.
<Richiie> trevligt känner en del därifrån :)
<Linda^> vi var fyra tjejer. Nu är vi tre.
<Richiie> haha.. vad är de med er tjejer och Linux? :D
<Richiie> vi hade 2 st första dagen..
<Linda^> wat
<Linda^> alltså, hon som hoppade av
<madbear> tio små linuxxtjejer
<Richiie> efter 5 dagar försvann den ena "Orsak ingen vet"
<Linda^> visste nog inte ens vad hon gav sig in på.
<Linda^> Hon kan inte ha gjort bra ifrån sig på linuxprovet :)
<Richiie> sen försvann den andra efter 3 månader :(
<Richiie> hon hade sökt.. Buisness IT
<Richiie> och hamnat på Linux system :D
<Linda^> En annan tjej i klassen har redan fixat liaplats. PÃ¥ red hat
<Linda^> :P
<Richiie> Kul som sagt :) jag ser en positiv utveckling, Linux åt brudarna ! Jajjamän :D
<Linda^> Richiie: Fick du jobb efter examen?
<Linda^> Var det lätt?
<Richiie> Linda^: jepp, Jobbar för fullt nu :)
<Richiie> Nja, man fick ligga i en del
<Richiie> helt klart, men fan.. värsta var ju alla jävla rekryterare..
<Richiie> de fatta ingenting vid intervjun fick jag förfrågan
<Linda^> Richiie: Gött! Jag har inte hittat nån lia än.. Får börja leta snart
<Richiie> "men vilket program är du bra på"
<Richiie> då svarade jag "jag använder de resurser och de program jag behöver för att uppnå mina mål"
<Richiie> ja men "vilka program är du bra i är du bra i Microsoft Office"
<Linda^> haha
<Linda^> what
<Linda^> :(
<Kurdistan> :) vad är det fr irch-kanal ni skriver om. det finns bara :P ubuntu-se.org
<Linda^> Jag skrev nu att jag stötte precis på en LS09a.. ingen bryr sig :(
<Richiie> "ptja.. jag kan skriva ett word dokument och räkna ut en kalkyl i Excell" så vet inte vad du definerar bra.. jag använder en terminal främst i mitt arbets sätt
<Richiie> och hennes min var liksom..
<Linda^> Jo,rolle frågade nu
<Linda^> haha
<Richiie> "TERMINAL?! :O"
<Richiie> och jag ba... herrejösses de söker linux tekniker
<Richiie> o vet inte ens vad en terminal är vad är detta
<Linda^> hehe
<Richiie> :P
<Richiie> Joina ls09a :) hänger där serru
<Richiie> den finns fortf kvar mkt trevligt.
<Linda^> Richiie: joina ls11
<Linda^> rolle undrar vem jag pratar med
<Linda^> :)
<Richiie> ok ska kolla LS09
<Richiie> ls11 *
<Linda^> nej, ls11
<Linda^> aah
<Richiie> ja jag sa fel.. :P
<Linda^> now!
<Linda^> Richiie: Haha, nu vill alla chatta med dig
<Linda^> Richiie: fin topic vi har va? Rolle for prez :P
<Richiie> haha Episkt :) Han är riktigt duktig lärare
<Cyrix> Linda^: Vad är det för program du går?
<Linda^> Cyrix: System och nätverkstekniker
<Cyrix> Ahaa
<Richiie> Cyrix: hon går i mina Fotspår :)
<p1mme> Skulle någon kunna förklara vad CRON{nummer} är som dyker upp i auth.log? vad är det för något?
<Cyrix> Richiie: Kul! :)
<Cyrix> Jag hade tänkte läsa Datavetenskap nästa år, det ska bli sköjjjj
<Richiie> Linda^: haha kanske lite noobig fråga men kör du möjligtvis Irssi ?
<Cyrix> Men då är det inga linuxkurser inbokade, även om jag tror man använder Solarisdatorer
<Richiie> Är det någon som vet hur man tabbar till 11'e kanalen i Irssi om man har såpass mång aöppna ?
<Linda^> Richiie: But of course!
<Richiie> Linda^: grymt hur hoppar jag till Channel 11 måtro? alt 11 funkar inte :/
<Linda^> Richiie: alt+q
<Linda^> alternativt /window 11
<Linda^> tror jag
<Richiie> Linda^: tackar :) super
<Linda^> :)
<Richiie> didn't know that one :)
<Linda^> Du lär mig, jag lär dig. Awesome! :P
<Cyrix> Kul med en tjej som kan datateknik!
<Linda^> Jag kan inget än :(
<Cyrix> Du kan ju mirkka i irssi
<Cyrix> Bara en sån sak
<Cyrix> =)
<Linda^> jamen
<Linda^> det krävs ju ingen einstein direkt
<Linda^> Richiie: Vilken reunion :)
<Cyrix> Allt är lätt när man kan det..
<Linda^> Richiie dissar mig för min lärare :P Haha
<Richiie> Linda^: nej då :)
<Richiie> Linda^: inte vara ledsen nu min Padawan *klapp på huvudet* :D
<Linda^> padawan? wat?
<Linda^> :(
<Richiie> Linda^: haha ja Padawan från Star wars filmerna :P ?
<Linda^> jaha
<Richiie> Lärling dvs :P Luke var Padawan till obe wan kenobi tex
<Linda^> döda mig inte nu men.. Jag har inte sett dom :(
<Linda^> *hides*
<Richiie> Oj oj. då har du missat något :(
<Linda^> Men då fixar du liaplats till mig? awesome!
<coobra> jag kollar starwars nu :D
<Richiie> coobra: Episkt :) i just love Han Solo och Anakin Skywalker
<Richiie> men min favorit av dem alla.. Obi Wan Kenobi
<Richiie> vilken karaktär den mannen har
<Richiie> Linda^: ptja jag kan inte lova något men kan kika runt då :)
<coobra> Richiie: fint som snus
<speedxco1e> nu är det geek-klyshigt i kanalen
<Linda^> Richiie: Jag blev uppringd av IT-rerurs.. "vad vill du göra?" Eh.. Vadsvarar man? Jag vet ju knappt vad jag kommer kunna klara av P
<Linda^> när det är dags
<coobra> du kan va klyshig
<speedxco1e> Linda^: kör på det som är kul, oavsett om du kan
<speedxco1e> du lär dig!
<Linda^> speedxco1e: Jo men jag vet ju inte vad jag kommer kunna klara av :)
<speedxco1e> Linda^: du är väl under utbildning? Ingen förväntar sig ett proffs?
<Linda^> speedxco1e: Nej, men.. jag läser min första kurs just nu. allt är grundläggande. och de vill att vi söker lia typ helst innan skolan ens började
<Linda^> så vad svarar man på den frågan?
<speedxco1e> Att du vill prova på mer saker för att ta ett beslut om vad som är kul och välja lia senare =)
<speedxco1e> säg att dom ska lugna sig
<speedxco1e> att du kan återkomma när du är mogen.
<Linda^> Ja, för då får jag säkert en plats hos dom
<Linda^> när jag inte ens vet vad jag vill :)
<Linda^> Så säger dom "Bra, då kan du återkomma när du vet vad du vill, så KANSKE det finns en plats kvar för dig" :P
<speedxco1e> Jag tror dom är stressade därför dom ringer. Du är en bristvara det vet dom.
<speedxco1e> Ta det lungt =)
<Linda^> Fast grejen är den att jag sökte till dom i egenskap av extrajobb
<Linda^> inte som lia
<Linda^> :)
<Linda^> och då tänkte jag typ first line support
<Linda^> mjukstarta
<Linda^> men när hon ringde mig trodde hon att det var på grund av lia.. så jag blev lite ställd :(
<speedxco1e> förstår det
<speedxco1e> Linda^: tror inte du behöver oroa dig för lia nu. Lös det sen. Du kommer lära dig mkt om du nyss börjat.
<peyam> Min vga funkar inte
<peyam> visas ingen bild på tven
<Cyrix> :(
<peyam> fyra ord
<peyam> Allt med ubuntu suger
<speedxco1e> peyam: är det vga in i tvn då? eller kanske component?
<peyam> ja det klart. jag är fan inte dum i huvet
<speedxco1e> component != vga, men kommer ibland i samma kabel.
<speedxco1e> peyam: just checkin =)
<peyam> min dator gick sönder. så kör med min minipc.. ville koppla till tven
<peyam> blir lättare o jobba
<peyam> Ska aldrig köpa billig dator
<peyam> Aldrig
<Linda^> speedxco1e: Jo... dom är på oss om att "sök lia redan nu".. Med tanke på att det är svårt med sin första lia, för många vill ha tvåor bara. Och jag har precis börjat så.  Inte så smart att vänta till slutet.
<speedxco1e> peyam: som om pris har med kvalité att göra =)
<peyam> Du har nog rätt. En hp för 100:- är nog mkt bättre än många andra kraftfulla datorer
<peyam> jag ska fan köpa en stationär och använda min tv som skärm
<peyam> det går inte
<speedxco1e> peyam: allt handlar om att veta hur systemet är uppbyggt, alla lagren i stacken, osv. Har man kontroll är många datorer bra. t.ex. kan även dyra datorer ha kassa kontrollers för usb, ljud, få lanes i pci-e till grafik osv.
<peyam> Kan ngn hjälpa mig en bra dator
<peyam> Snälla
<peyam> hitta*
<speedxco1e> peyam: vad är en bra dator för dig?
<p1mme> Skall man testa redhat eller fbsd? svara blixtsnabbt!
<speedxco1e> Linda^: intressant. Dom har säkert en poäng. Men tycker ändå, försök att satsa på det du älskar, förhasta inget. Det är din framtid vi pratar om.
<peyam> speedxco1e:  Jag spelar aldrig. Jag spelar bara backgammopn på play65. Jag ska kunna göra akolarbeten (programmering och lite grafik) skriva raporter o så
<peyam> speedxco1e:  är student så jag har inte så mkt pengar
<speedxco1e> peyam: bärbar eller stationär?
<peyam> speedxco1e:  helsk stationär. de käns mer kraffullt med dem
<peyam> jag har dålig erfarenhet av bärbar
<speedxco1e> mitt generella tips 2011: Köp ett lowend system, lägg pengar på massor av ram och ssd (om du har lite pengar).
<peyam> speedxco1e:  mit tak är 3500:-
<peyam> för en låda
<speedxco1e> peyam: kör på en amd athlon x2
<speedxco1e> sen en ssd och 8gb ram
<speedxco1e> kanske även en lagringdisk om du ska lagra en massa
<peyam> kan du länka en sån dator?
<speedxco1e> du bygger den själv
<peyam> jag har en extern hårrdisk som jag lagra saker på
<speedxco1e> köp inte färdigt
<speedxco1e> please
<speedxco1e> vill du ha noll kontroll över delarna, och kass kvalité.. köp färdigt
<peyam> okej.. vad ska jag göra..? jag kan nästan inget om sådana saker
<speedxco1e> peyam: köp en dell i så fall. så får du bra garanti.
<peyam> var ngnstans?
<speedxco1e> peyam: du kommer alltid hamna i en maktlös/dyr situation om du inte själv kan mecka med datorn
<peyam> kan du länka mig en låda.. och delarna du tkr passar mig bäst
<speedxco1e> gillar du inte att bygga saker, leder jag bara in dig på ett dåligt spår med att länka sånt
<peyam> om det är så att det passar mig bäst att bygga en själv så gör jag det
<speedxco1e> http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=321530  något liknande denna. Men strunta i hdd, och köp en ssd på 40gb istället. Sen köper du till mer ram.
<peyam> en ram på 40 gb?
<speedxco1e> menar inte att du ska köpa den datorn
<peyam> jaha
<peyam> vf länkar du den då?
<speedxco1e> men att upplägget är ungefär som du söker
<speedxco1e> peyam: för att få en lista på delar
<speedxco1e> ---  annars kan jag tipsa om beggade datorer.. just nu sitter jag på en lenovo t61p, med ssd. den kostade mig 2500 sen ssd-kostnad.
<speedxco1e> den är byggd som en stridsvagn
<peyam> nice
<peyam> Du
<speedxco1e> ibm/lenovo är mkt är av oerhört bra kvalité.
<peyam> det fins en hemsida som säljer "outlet" datorer
<speedxco1e> ja
<peyam> ska jag köpa en sån och uppgradera?
<speedxco1e> bärbara kan du inte uppgradera.. min är bärbar.. (t61p)
<speedxco1e> bärbara av mkt hög kvalité..  ibm/lenovo, apple osv. kan vara bra affärer
<peyam> jag tänkte mer på stationär
<speedxco1e> stationära beg är nästan alltid en kass affär
<speedxco1e> pga att priserna på ddr3ram fallit som en sten
<speedxco1e> nytt ram (ddr3) är tokbilligt
<peyam> http://www.billigadatorer.se/show_product.asp?artnr=559223&ref=%2Fshow%5Fcat%2Easp%3Fcat%5Fid%3D23%26head%5Fid%3D0&cat_id=23
<speedxco1e> en skitdator
<speedxco1e> jag har hittat mkt bättre datorer i grovsoprum
<speedxco1e> den där är från typ 2002
<peyam> var den här bra?
<speedxco1e> värdelös
<peyam> jaha
<speedxco1e> http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/127718-msi_e350ia-e45-amd_fusion_mini-itx
<speedxco1e> där har du ett mkt bättre alterntiv i så fall
<speedxco1e> sen lägger du 700 på en ssd och några kronor på en datorlåda från blocket.
<peyam> är det här en dator?
<peyam> var är lådan o resten
<peyam> vad är den här egentligen?
<peyam> ska spara sidan
<speedxco1e> det är ett moderkort med integrerad cpu
<speedxco1e> sen köpper man till..  låda, ram och ssd..  eventuellt nätagg
<peyam> är inte alla CPU integrerade?
<peyam> Kan du hitta mig en bra ssd och ram?
<speedxco1e> peyam: om du ska bygga något kommer det bli mkt jobb. Ska du ha klart för dig.
<peyam> blir det?
<speedxco1e> peyam: baserat på de frågor du ställer verkar du ha dålig koll. Kanske är det bäst att beställa från dell eller så?
<peyam> det e bara köpa en ram, ssd och lite annat
<peyam> Jag vet inte
<peyam> dte verkar vara mkt biligare att byga en själv
<speedxco1e> http://www.dustinhome.se/dell-optiplex-380-mt-pd-32-2gb-500-no-os/product/5010597049 ganska prisvärd annars
<maxjezy> http://www.dustinhome.se/dell-vostro-460-ci7-34-8gb-1000-gt420-w7hp/product/5010600180
<maxjezy> där är en prisvärd dator tycker jag
<maxjezy> om man nu ska köpa en "märkesdator"
<realubot> peyam: Nackdelen med att bygga själv är att du inte får Windows-licensen "på köpet".
<realubot> peyam: http://www.inet.se/kategori/643/dator-i-delar
<realubot> Det är bra paket att ha som utgångspunkt. Du kan ju handplocka likadana delar och välja bort/till vissa saker.
<maxjezy> realubot, den va lika dyr som DELL VOSTRO som ja länka
<maxjezy> fast hälften så mycket ram
<maxjezy> och sämre processor
<maxjezy> det som va bättre är väl nätdelen
<maxjezy> och snäppet vassare grafik
<coobra> :D
<maxjezy> jag skulle nog valt DELL iaf
<maxjezy> slippa bygga ihop och få en vassare dator för samma pengar typ
<coobra> maxjezy:  ska duköpa ny burk  :D
<maxjezy> jag funderar på det
<Larte> Hej jag hade tänkt att installera om ubuntu på min laptop och jag behöver inte spara något av de gamla dokumenten jag har på den, hur gör jag det smidigast?
<coobra> maxjezy: kul :D
<maxjezy> coobra, du vill inte låna mig en lax?
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är minst lika billigt att bygga en sådan dator själv.
<Larte> haha ah kanske det:) kom på att jag inte använde xp på en av de andra partitionerna så jag vill ändra lite i partitionerna osv
<coobra> maxjezy: hah ja har lagbururgare
<coobra> :D
<realubot> maxjezy: http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/2617/screenshotkundvagn20110.png
<realubot> maxjezy: Vad ska du med 8GB i RAM till?
<maxjezy> realubot, den där har ju inte ens grafikkort
<maxjezy> ram går åt
<realubot> maxjezy: Pluss på 1000 kr för graffekort då. Du kan ju ta ett billigare chassi och en mindre hdd.
<realubot> Jag använder aldrig mina 4GB i RAM.
<realubot> Det beror ju på vad man gör såklart.
<maxjezy> renderingar osv
<realubot> Behöver du mycket RAM för det då? Är det inte grafikkortet som gör jobbet?
<realubot> Du kanske ska satsa på ett värstinggrafikkort för renderingar och en Core i3 och 4GB RAM?
<maxjezy> 8 gb ram är nog där ja kommer satsa
<realubot> Lägga krutet på grafikkortet.
<maxjezy> och ett bättre nvidiakort
<maxjezy> men inget värsting
<frusen> http://www.stallmanism.com/
<realubot> Är det verkligen RAM som går åt vid rendering?
<maxjezy> det går åt iaf
<einand> realubot: ram+cpu+gpu
<speedxco1e> eller så renderar man på maskiner som inte gör något i ens närhet. Man renderar på jobbet, betalar folk för shell. Köper datacenter timmar osv.
<speedxco1e> frusen: exakt, tycker att han ser ut lite som messias.
<speedxco1e> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I25UeVXrEHQ
<frusen> speedxco1e, mys :)
<speedxco1e> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S76pHIYx3ik&feature=related
<itmannen> Så är jag efter viss möda inne och kör Scientific Linux 6. Ganska häftig faktiskt
<itmannen> Hm. Tomt ?
<itmannen> NÃ¥gon vaken ?
<gusnan> itmannen, jorå.
<itmannen> gusnan  Vilken tur. Jag började att fundera på om min IRC inte funkade i Scientific Linux. Vilket jag nu installerat efter viss möda
<itmannen> Nu är det bara resten kvar :)
<itmannen> Gäsp
<spacebug-> hej hopp Philip5
<itmannen> Undrar om det är porris på TV iom den låga aktiviteten här
<spacebug-> porr? meningslös skit. wordfeud är det nya
<speedxco1e> itmannen: tror helt ärligt många i kanalen saknar tv
<itmannen> speedxco1e  ja kanske det. men det verkar föga troligt iof
<itmannen> Philip5  Kan du inte bestämma dig :)
<itmannen> Undrar om jag ska berätta en rolig historia för mig som jag inte hört ?
<Philip5> itmannen: spelade CoH två gånger i wine och datorn låste sig :(
<Philip5> brukar inte hända
<itmannen> Philip5  CoH ?
<Philip5> company of heroes
<speedxco1e> Philip5: kanske använde du mer ram än du brukar? kanske är nån av dimmarna i de högre registret lite risigt?
<itmannen> Philip5  Ok. Inget jag känner till vad det är. Ett spel förmodar jag
<Philip5> speedxco1e: hoppas jag inte
<Philip5> itmannen: ja
<Philip5> google har en lite kul googlelogga just nu
<Philip5> ser lite ut som mupparna :)
<itmannen> Philip5  Tvärr så har jag inte tid med spel. Jag har fullt upp med att pajja min linux-system :D
<Philip5> he
<itmannen> Efter denna nya installation ska det bli spännande att boota om :)
<speedxco1e> itmannen: vad har du lagt in?
<itmannen> Scientific Linux 6. Häftigt värre. men stort
<itmannen> Jag la det på en av mina mindre hd som är på 320 GB. det får räcka tycker jag
<itmannen> :)
 * itmannen Briljerar stort :D
<itmannen> Men nu börjar gubben få grus i ögonen. Så det är nog hög tid att avsluta detta
<itmannen> ha de gott folket
#ubuntu-se 2011-09-24
<peyam> fan
<peyam> omöjligt o sova
<spacebug-> hur kan jag tillfälligt göra om till automatisk inloggning i ubuntu? Alltså så man slipper lösenord? Ska bara ha det så under en reboot, sen vill jag ändra tillbaka igen
<speedxco1e> spacebug-: kör du gnome?
<speedxco1e> system/administration/login screen
<speedxco1e> om du kör gnome
<spacebug-> kan inte välja min user där
<spacebug-> men unser administration-> user settings   så finns det nått om "ask password on login"
<spacebug-> om jag ändrar den först kanske
<speedxco1e> testa
<spacebug-> nehe
<spacebug-> hum
<spacebug-> ah men du
<spacebug-> jag har ju krypterat hemkatalog
<spacebug-> kan det va det?
<speedxco1e> då blir det svårt att mounta den utan lösenord
<spacebug-> precis
<spacebug-> burken bootar till gdm på 15s iaf
<speedxco1e> vad försöker du göra? varför automatisk login?
<spacebug-> njea tänkte mest kolla uppstartstid med bootchart
<speedxco1e> ah, roar du dig med ssd?
<speedxco1e> min dator startar på något sånt med.
<speedxco1e> har inte mätt
<speedxco1e> av samma anledning som du
<spacebug-> japp det är en ssd i
<spacebug-> hehe ok
<speedxco1e> jag har bara en core2duo. ssd är verkligen viktigt idag, det och mkt ram
<speedxco1e> dyr cpu är verkligen bara nödvändigt om man redan köpt mkt ram och ssd i raid0 typ =)
<spacebug-> jag har 8 GB ram och en SSD. Sen har jag en intel core i5 2.66 GHz (quad core)
<spacebug-> ..å jag sitter mest på facebook hehe
<spacebug-> inget spelgrafikkort då jag inte spelar. Har dock lite virtualboxar igång. Iaf en kontinuerligt därför en del minne och SSD
<speedxco1e> bra skit =)  jag har en core2duo t7400, och ssd 4gb ram. ditt system är säkert 5ggr snabbare. Men allt jag gör bara händer omedelbart. =)
<speedxco1e> jag kör mina virtuella maskiner (14st) på en amd athlon II med ssd i raid1 och 8gb ram.
<spacebug-> wow hehe
<speedxco1e> ram och ssd är viktigast där med.
<speedxco1e> likadant hos webbhotell idag, dom har ofta väldigt lite cpu use, men förbrukar all IO som går att finna.
<peyam> fan
<peyam> nu ska det bli lite korv
<spacebug-> mums
 * speedxco1e äter nybakt bröd =)
<spacebug-> ^^
<Linda^> Tja!
<einand> hej Linda^
<Linda^> Hej einand
<einand> jag hatar när folk packar redan packat material, nu blev resultatet 101% av orginalfilen
<Linda^> :o
<phnom> Morrn
<[Spooky]> phnom: Tjena!
<Cyrix> Morrn, morrn..
<Per> Hej någon här?
<coobra> många här
<coobra> :D
<Guest15717> Nice! Har postat en tråd på ubuntu-se gällande en RAID 10 installation av 11.04 server. Någon som är grym på det? ;)
<Guest15717> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=200&t=54932
<Guest15717> någon? :(
<Vahl> Testing advanced irc :)
<realubot> Guest15717: Raid är inte min grej tyvärr. Du kan ju alltid försöka i am. #ubuntu.
<coobra> advanced ?
<Guest15717> kanske tog mig vatten över huvudet men trodde inte det skulle vara så ovanligt med en raid 10 installation.. Tack iaf! Ska kolla där!
<Vahl> You took urself water over your head?
<Vahl> You took urself water over your head?
<Guest15717> Vahl: Yes.. thats not nice to do
<Guest15717> Vahl: it gets very wet
<realubot> Vilket kommanod är det nu igen man kör för att hitta en binärfil? whereis ger för mycket information.
<spacebug-> which
<realubot> spacebug-: Ja. Just det. Tack. :)
<spacebug-> ;)
<realubot> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=251&t=54923
<realubot> "itmannen: Jag funderar på hur vi ska kunna öka intresset bland medlemmarna att deltaga i dessa möten ?"
<realubot> Ett tips är ju att annonsera här lite då och då och kanske framförallt just innan mötet äger rum så att folk som ändå är online slinker in på mötet. Jag håller med itmannen om att intresset för Ubuntu Sveriges IRC-möten är ju lite väl lågt.
<realubot> Tjo vad det var livat i holken idag då.
<peetra> realubot Jag måste skam nog erkänna att jag lyckats glömma bort mötet massvis med gånger...
<peetra> IRC
<realubot> peetra: Ja. Samma här. Jag har inte varit på något.
<MrMind> kör nginx på ubuntu och har gjort så att root mappen ligger i min hemmapp och ägs av www-data:www-data, men hur gör jag nu för att skriva till mappen utan att vara root?
<cutgaah> hej går det att ändra hur man går till början/slutet på raden i gedit från home/end?
<cutgaah> dom kommandona finns inte med i editshortcuts-pluginnen..
<cutgaah> (04:43:45 PM) cutgaah: hej går det att ändra hur man går till början/slutet på raden i gedit från home/end?
<jaan0> KeyBindings is a plugin for gedit written in python. It lets you use (and eventually define) key combinations for usual actions such as switching tabs, closing tabs, etc.
<jaan0> KeyBindings is a plugin for gedit written in python. It lets you use (and eventually define) key combinations for usual actions such as switching tabs, closing tabs, etc.
<jaan0> KeyBindings is a plugin for gedit written in python. It lets you use (and eventually define) key combinations for usual actions such as switching tabs, closing tabs, etc.
<jaan0> jösses
<cutgaah> jaan0, ? alltså jag har kollat den men de finns inte med där för gedit importerar de inställningarna från en "gtktext widget" som är allmän i hela ubuntu..
<cutgaah> så man måste typ ändra i den eller intercepta den här importeringen med egna värden
<jaan0> jösses avsåg den oavsiktliga spammen från min sida
<jaan0> det här är inte heller till hjälp (gammalt inlägg)?  http://robrohan.com/2006/10/19/emacs-key-bindings-on-ubuntu/
<cutgaah> jaan0, tack jag testar det!
<cutgaah> \r jaan0 det va exakt vad jag letade efter tusen tack! :D
<itmannen> Nu har jag gjort om på min arbetsplats. Fimpat den på min masterdator och kommer nu enbart att ha den i min laptop. Vilken jag sällan använder
<Kurdistan> itmannen: vad har du nu hittat på?
<Kurdistan> ubuntu gnome 3 :P
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Tjena. Jag har gjort om totalt(igen)bland mina system
<itmannen> ubuntu gnome 3. Livet leker
<Kurdistan> itmannen: vad fick gå ut istället? :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Min arbetsplats fick ge sig iväg till en bärbar
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Och sp har jag kört in Scientific Linux6. ganska häftigt
<itmannen> Men jag fattar inte vad man ska sriva istället för sudo
<Kurdistan> itmannen: det är rpm dist.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: har du kört fedora eller redhat huvudtaget?
<Kurdistan> ja då borde du veta kommandon.
<Kurdistan> :P annars kan jag sluta jävlas och säga
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Jo jag vet. men har inte kommit på hur man skriver i terminalen. Nej detta är första gången
<itmannen> itmannen is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: yum install itmannen . :)
<itmannen> Jaha. Nu lär jag få FRA på mig också
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Jag testade med yum utan att lyckas
<itmannen> Kurdistan  You need to be root to perform this command
<jaan0> su?
<jaan0> sen visudo
<itmannen> su: användaren yum existerar inte
<jaan0> vad skrev du?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: jepp självklart su -
<Kurdistan> som sagt :) det är en rpm dist
<Kurdistan> sedan kör du yum install itmannen
<itmannen> Jag lägger ned detta för nu. jag får läsa på senare
<Kurdistan> itmannen: CentOS kanske är något för dig?
<Kurdistan> samma grej som scientific linux.
<Kurdistan> men många på desktop sidan gillar den med
<Kurdistan> *mer
<Kurdistan> :) redhat i dess öppnare format
<Kurdistan> du kommer då få support för många år framöver
<Kurdistan> bra för alla gnome 2 därute som vill köra den i många år till
<Kurdistan> :) får se hur dem ska klara av det när så mycket går över till gtk3
<persson121> Vet ni om det finns en mycket mycket mycket liten webbläsare som använder flash. Dillo använder det tydligen inte :P
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
<realubot> persson121: Chromium?
<realubot> d.v.s. Chrome?
<persson121> PÃ¥ en 200 mhz dator?
<Kurdistan> persson121: midori
<lilleman72> ngn som kan ngt om imort av sql?
<lilleman72> import
<itmannen> Detta funkar inte. NÃ¥gra tips ? su -yum install wine
<lilleman72> http://paste.ubuntu.com/696255/
<jaan0> itmannen, su <roots pw>
<jaan0> eller eg su <enter>, roots pw
<itmannen> Aha. Tack :)
<itmannen> jaan0  Bingo ! det funkar. Bockar och tackar
<jaan0> ok
<lilleman72> när man ska söka efter en specifik fil ska man inte skriva find filens.namn
<lilleman72> ?
<gusnan> lilleman72, testa "find / -name filnamn"
<gusnan> lilleman72, se http://content.hccfl.edu/pollock/unix/findcmd.htm
<lilleman72> ty gusnan
<cutgaah> hej i en gtk-srcfile, hur sätter jag "select all text" till ctrl+alt+a?  jag förstår inte det där med siffrorna i slutet och det här funkar iaf inte:   bind "<ctrl><shift>a" { "select-all" (1) }
<realubot> Midori är väl väldigt beta eller är det inte det?
<itmannen> Nu blir det kommisarie Morse på TV ett tag
<cutgaah> hej i en gtkrc-fil, hur sätter jag "select all text" till ctrl+alt+a?  jag förstår inte det där med siffrorna i slutet och det här funkar iaf inte:   bind "<ctrl><shift>a" { "select-all" (1) }
<realubot> Den här kanalen är ju mer avslagen än avslagen idag. Var är alla?
<Vahl> sömninga I guess
<gusnan> cutgaah, jag hade testat att fråga i #gtk om jag var du
<gusnan> cutgaah, oops, jag menar #gtk+
<cutgaah> gusnan: coolt visste inte att den fanns =) jag testar där
<gusnan> cutgaah, det är engelska som gäller där dock...
<cutgaah> gusnan: oj fan tänkte inte på det :P
<gusnan> :)
<gusnan> annars kan du också testa #gtk+ på servern GIMPNet, där verkar det vara mer liv än på freenode-varianten.
<gusnan> (engelska där med)
<cutgaah> gusnan: tacktack. alltid bra med lite fler kanaler i bakfickan.
<realubot> http://blogs.msdn.com/b/b8/archive/2011/09/22/protecting-the-pre-os-environment-with-uefi.aspx
<realubot> Hur många är det som jobbar med att utveckla Ubuntu? Operativsystemet alltså. Inte alla program som ingår?
<ah-berg> realubot,  Hur många tillverkar Volvo bilen alltså inte delarna som ingår?`
<gusnan> realubot, hur skiljer du "ett program som ingår" från "operativsystemet"?
<realubot> gusnan: Evolution, Firefox o.s.v. är program som ingår. Unity och allt Ubuntu-aktigt är Ubuntu. Allt som utmärker Ubuntu jämfört med andra distar, typ.
<ah-berg> Är typ bara Unity som kan anses som specifikt Ubuntus egna program.
<realubot> Nja, Ubuntu Software Center, Ambience och Radience-temat o.s.v.
<realubot> itmannen: Hur går det med GPU i FAH?
<Philip5> itmannen: har du fixat nytt grafikkort?
<nicklas_> hallå, kan man räkna med stora skillnader i nästa ubuntu-släpp, och även, om man installerar ubuntu nu, kommer det att uppgraderas med ALLA nya funktioner?
<nicklas_> kör för nuvarande sabayon, många år sen jag körde ubuntu nu, men har tröttnat lite på krångliga distar
<Philip5> nicklas_: vad menar du? om man installerar nu så kommer ens system uppdateras eftersom med vad som blir tillgängligt
<nicklas_> Philip5: men läste om att det skulle komma några nya grejer o så bara
<nicklas_> Philip5: men du kör väl kde?
<Philip5> ja
<nicklas_> de kommer jag nog ihåg
<Philip5> kör ju bara det bästa vettu ;)
<nicklas_> hehe
<nicklas_> jag kör kde även jag
<Philip5> trevligt
<nicklas_> med 2 paneler, en uppe o en nere
<Philip5> ok
<nicklas_> lite gnåm 2 känslan jag vill, tycker det är smidigt så, men gillar qt så
<nicklas_> men fasiken
<Philip5> kör med en som vanligt
<nicklas_> alltså, det brukar oftast vara lättare att få igång spel i wine i ubuntu än i sabayon av någon anledning
<nicklas_> men sabayon är rullande, så frågan är vad man prioriterar :-P
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> rulande är ju trevligt om man orkar med att det kan strula mellan varven
<nicklas_> men om man kör kubuntu med kubuntu backports och updates, med ubuntus alla reposar aktiverade, så har man väl ändå rätt så uppdaterade drivisar och program? det enda som inte är up-to-date är väl kärnan?
<Linda^> booh... Jag kan inte få igång internet i min virtuella linux :( hilfe bitte!
<nicklas_> Philip5: men kubuntu har väl inte lika mycket förändringar mellan släpp som ubuntu har?
<nicklas_> Philip5: det är väl typ kärnan som ändras? kde och programmen är väl typ samma?
<Philip5> kubuntu är ubuntu men med kde som förvalt och urval av kde och qt-appar
<Philip5> så kubuntu kommer med den kde-version som finns tillgänglig vid release freeze
<Philip5> sedan så har kubuntu teamet en ppa där de brukar släppa uppdates mellan ubuntureleaser
<nicklas_> jo jag vet, men ubuntu brukar ju ha en massa nytt med nya släpp, förutom uppdaterad kärna och paket
<Philip5> ja de brukar ju uppdatera vad de kan fram till freeze
<Philip5> efter freeze så jobbar man på att få allt så stabilt som möjligt med de versioner man då har så de lirar ihop
<nicklas_> Philip5: ok
<nicklas_> Philip5: men hur är det med ati drivisar o så, och även nvidia, är de up-to-date från reposarna?
<nicklas_> kommer ej ihåg, men du kommer säkert ihåg mig från när jag hängde här?
<Philip5> samma med dem. det som är senaste fram till freeze och därefter så släpps bara buggfixar och säkerhetsfixar
<nicklas_> hm ok
<Philip5> normalt betyder det med just nvidia att det inte släpps någon nyare drivrutinsserie än den man är på vid freeze
<Philip5> men i samma serie kan det släppas updates
<nicklas_> har funderat på aptosid, men den verkar jättekrånglig att köra
<Philip5> har jag aldrig provat
<nicklas_> ok, men du vet vad det är?
<Philip5> förstår vad det är tänkt att göra
<nicklas_> har även funderat på chakra, men gillar inte deras pakethanterar system
<Philip5> de verkar som en ganska smal dist vad gäller hur många som stödjer det
<Philip5> support etc
<nicklas_> mjo
<nicklas_> aptosid är ju ändå debian testing
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> då kan man ju nästan lika gärna köra det
<nicklas_> mjo
<nicklas_> installera debian och aktivera testing reposarna menar du?
<nicklas_> fast tror ändå inte att det är lika up-to-date som gentoo/sabayon
<nicklas_> grejen är ju att med rullande dist, så kan det vara en del buggar, men oftast så kommer ju fixar snabbare än till fasta distar
<madbear> Philip5: mitt knä ballade för 2 veckor sen
<madbear> gjorde skiten idag iaf
<madbear> först 2 på 2:10 sen ballade skiten ur och kom in på 3:30
<madbear> eller ja det ballade ur vid 17-8
<maxjezy> jag har börjat styrketräna
<maxjezy> har fått såna vikter för händerna
<maxjezy> vad de nu heter
<maxjezy> hantlar
<maxjezy> 3 kg utan stång vardera
<maxjezy> vågen visar 90 KG nu
<madbear> gött maxjezy ?
<madbear> finns massa övningar att göra med en hantel iaf
<maxjezy> ja visst madbear
<maxjezy> jo, britney spears jobba ju upp sin figur med hantlar
<madbear> sova som en hund nu brevid hunden
<madbear> hahahaha
<madbear> gonatt ... *kram*
<maxjezy> *kramÄ
<maxjezy> då var det bara vi andra vakna kvar då
<Philip5> madbear: är det lidingöloppet vi pratar nu?
<Philip5> madbear: vad är det för knäproblem du fått?
<hejkomohjelp> Hej, Var frågar man frågor gällande nätverkskort?
<madbear> Philip5: japp lidingö
<madbear> senaste veckorna fått dretont utsida knä
<madbear> efter typ 10km börjar det kännas
<madbear> gonatt igen!
<madbear> hörs
<Philip5> madbear: löparknä låter det som
<Philip5> madbear: det får jag också efter så där 2 mil
<Philip5> madbear: stretcha iliotibial bandet så det inte blir så tajt mot knät och sedan stabiltetsövningar. det är enda medicinen men det tar tid att bygga upp bra. inte minst om man redan börjat få problem
<Philip5> madbear: googla på Iliotibial band syndrome ITBS så kommer du känna igen dig och se vad man kan göra men det finns ingen mirakelgrej utan man får träna upp det om man vet att man får de problemen
<realubot> Hjälper inte ens amputation?
<Philip5> lite jobbigare att springa efter det
<Philip5> så pratar vi hjälp att kunna långdistanslöpa
<maxjezy> citerar det här från debians hemsida "Observera: Originalet är nyare än denna översättning."
<maxjezy> hur fan kan ett original vara nyare än en kopia/översättning?
<maxjezy> http://www.debian.org/devel/
<gusnan> maxjezy, haha - halvtaskigt ordval där kanske ja.. :)
#ubuntu-se 2011-09-25
<maxjezy> :)
<haffe> Händer det något här?
<[Spooky]> Inte mycket, hos dig då?
<haffe> Inte mycket.
<itmannen> Godmorgon grymma värld. Idag så får man börja om på ruta 1 igen.
<coobra> itmannen: huh  ?
<itmannen> coobra  vad funderar du på ?
<coobra> vilken ruta ?
<itmannen> Ruta1 som sagt. Klockan 12:00 har jag fått syndernas förlåtelse efter veckan som gått. Och kan börja på ny kula :)
<coobra> fan går du på
<itmannen> Vad menar du ?
<coobra> syndernas förlåtelse ?
<itmannen> Ja det kan vara bra att få. Prova så får du se :)
<coobra> hah
<coobra> är du en kristetmongo
<[Spooky]> coobra: Behöver ju inte vara nedlåtande..
<itmannen> Vet ej vad kristetmongo är för något
<coobra> [Spooky]: varför ska alla vara så trevliga
<[Spooky]> coobra: Tror det blir bäst för denna kanal, annars kanske ingen vill komma hit om alla ska vara otrevliga.
<itmannen> coobra  men jag anar vad du menar iof
<coobra> [Spooky]: tål inte dessa överreligösa folk.... hatar dom som fan
<coobra> itmannen: ja fick för mig att du är typ troende idiot
<coobra> hatar dom
<[Spooky]> coobra: Ok, samma här men man får hålla god min, sen tror jag inte att itmannen är som en Jehovas typ...
<coobra> det vet du intre
<coobra> smygjehovas
<itmannen> coobra  Dom flesta i Sverige är kristna ännu så länge. Det är inte att jämställa med troende eller överreligös
<[Spooky]> jenny: Nä men titta! Välkommen..
<jenny> thanx
<[Spooky]> jenny: Allt bra idag?
<jenny> japp
<coobra> itmannen: dom borde inte vara det :/ leder ju ingenvart att sitta i en kyrka  ?
<itmannen> coobra  Om man tjänar pengar under tiden så leder det iaf till bättre ekonomi
<coobra> pengar är inte allt
<itmannen> coobra  Ok. Vad lever du av då. Luft ?
<coobra> och nu när ekonomin rasar undrar man ju vad som kommer ske heheh
<coobra> heh
<itmannen> För att stilla eventuellt nyfikna så är det inte jag som jobbar i kyrka. Utan min fru som jag skjutsar varje söndag. Bra så ? :)
<[Spooky]> itmannen: Är hon präst eller bara jobbar med något annat där?
<itmannen> [Spooky]  Nej då hon är inte präst. Jobbar med andra saker. Hon har hand om kyrkkaffet
<[Spooky]> itmannen: Aha.. ;)
<coobra> uggha
<itmannen> Och det behöver man inte vara en överriligör idiot elle jehovas vittne för att göra
<[Spooky]> Så sant så..
<itmannen> Och när jag ändock är där så stannar jag och får gratisfika och syndernas förlåtelse :)
<[Spooky]> Två flugor i en smäll... ;)
<itmannen> [Spooky]  Ja tänl att ett mongo som jag får detta :D
<[Spooky]> itmannen: Inte illa alls.. ;)
<itmannen> Hög tid att göra mig iordning. Ha de gott folket
<[Spooky]> Detsamma, vi ses..
<Cyrix> Fasen vad mitt internet är slött. :-\
<[Spooky]> Cyrix: Du får trimma det.. ;)
<[Spooky]> realubot: !! ;)
<realubot> [Spooky]: Hej du. Hur mår en Spooky idag då?
<[Spooky]> realubot: Bara bra här, du själv då?
<realubot> [Spooky]: Det är ok med mig. :) Vad händer idag då?
<Silasle> Fick för mig att fördriva lite tid med att skapa en 11.10 ubuntu-wallpaper :D http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4997718/ubuntu.jpg
<xhubert> Silasle: nice :)
<Silasle> Tackar :)
<realubot> spydon: Helt ok. :)
<realubot> spydon: Äsch. Det var till Silasle.
<spydon> realubot: kunde tänkte mig det :P
<itmannen> silaste Snyggt wallpaper
<itmannen> Får jag "stjäla" det ?
<realubot> Jag tror inte han märker om du använder det som skrivbordsbakgrund.
<itmannen> realubot  Nå det gör han så klart inte, Men det tillhör god sed att fråga ändå
<realubot> Ja.
<larsemil> http://getsatisfaction.com/spotify/topics/no_facebook_spotify_support_for_linux
<spacebug-> larsemil: enligt nått ställe jag läste så skulle det va support för det i nya spotify. Kan ha varit på OMGubuntu
<realubot> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/spotify-linux-updated-facebook-integration/
<larsemil> spacebug-: vadå nya?
<larsemil> ska prova uppdatera då
<spacebug-> larsemil: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/spotify-linux-updated-facebook-integration/
<spacebug-> oj såg inte att realubot precis postat den
<Peyam> hej nördar
<Peyam> Kan ngn hjälpa mig köpa en jävla dator? Vill helst bygga det själv
<Markslap> Hej horjävel, köp en bygga-ihop-själv-kit från Komplett och håll käften.
<Markslap> Ska vi fortsätta med insultingen?
<Peyam> Tjena har-har-inte-fått-ngn-kuk-idag. Håller på läsa om det :)
<Markslap> Jag fick lite fitta igår, men det kanske inte är din cup-of-tea?
<Peyam> Ja. du har inte fått ngn kuk. df är du på bitch humör
<Markslap> :)
<itmannen> Nu får ni nog skärpa er !
<Peyam> itmannen:  Just kiiding around.
<itmannen> Peyam  Bete er som vuxna och skrärp till ert språk tack
<Peyam> ja ja .. jag skojade bara med bitchen
<Markslap> :)
<itmannen> Peyam  Det kan ni göra på Lunarstrom
<Markslap> itmannen: Försvann dina << nu?
<Markslap> :D
<Peyam> Aldrig haft ju
<Markslap> Peyam är för liten för att ha upplevt Lunar.
<Peyam> Markslap: Vill du ha en kyss=
<Markslap> Nej.
<Peyam> jo
<Peyam> Markslap: Vill du vara mion bitch?
<Peyam> min*
<Markslap> Nepp.
<Peyam> Om jag betalar dig då?
<Markslap> 03:18:25 PM Ignoring ALL from Peyam
<Markslap> Ännu en till på Ignore.
<phnom> Markslap: +1 :)
<Markslap> Förvånadsvärt många i denna kanal som jag har på Ignore.
<Markslap> phnom: :D
<Peyam> meh
<Peyam> va feg du va Markslap
<phnom> Peyam: Var det du som pluggade till pilot?
<Peyam> phnom: Pizzabagare
<phnom> Ah, bra. Då är det fortfarande säkert att flyga då.
<Markslap> :D
<itmannen> Nu överger jag detta dagis en tagg
<Peyam> haha va bra det var.. jag nästan ramlade omkull av skratt
<itmannen> tag
<phnom> itmannen: Ha så kul på fritids :)
 * phnom undrar vem det var som pluggade till pilot...
<Peyam> Hur kan man skriva sånt?
<Peyam> typ som du gjorde phnom
<Peyam>  * phnom undrar vem det var som pluggade till pilot...
<Peyam> Nu ska jag fan välja en moderkort med integrerad CPU
<Peyam> eller vad tkr ni?
<Peyam> vad ska vara integrerad för en vanlig användare som jag ? Jag jobbar med CAD och  lite programmering. Spelar typ aldrig
<Peyam> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<Peyam> !google
<ubot2> De flesta förväntar sig att du har provat "googla" efter en lösning innan du frågar. Ibland kan det vara snabbare än att vänta på ett svar från någon i kanalen. Gå till www.google.se för att söka.
<Peyam> !windows
<ubot2> Diskussioner kring Windows och andra programvaror från Microsoft hänvisas till ##windows . För att köra Windowsapplikationer i Ubuntu används !wine .
<Peyam> !wine
<ubot2> WINE är ett kompatibilitetslager för att köra Windows-applikationer i GNU/Linux. För mer information, se https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine eller gå in i ##winehq
<Peyam> !Peyam
<ubot2> Factoid 'Peyam' not found
<Peyam> !phnom
<ubot2> Factoid 'phnom' not found
<Silasle> Integrerad cpu ska man bara ha på htpc, filservrar och sånt ;)
<Peyam> HTPC är orimligt dyra
<Silasle> Tja, runt 3000:- får man väl räkna med. Men som tur är fungerar de till annat än film också :)
<Peyam> Silasle:  Nej de kostar MINST 3000
<Silasle> Peyam: Om du bygger själv?
<Peyam> HTPC är ovanligt o bygga själv?
<Silasle> Nä, rätt populärt :)
<Peyam> nej jag vill ha en riktig dator
<Peyam> Var det du jag pratade med häromdagen?
<Silasle> Kommer inte ihåg det i så fall :)
<Peyam> :)
<Peyam> du är charmig
<Peyam> jag gillar dej
<Silasle> Börja inte igen  :|
<Peyam> :P
<Peyam> Min bärbara slutat fungera
<Peyam> Den låter
<Peyam> Den fungerar men skärmen är totalt svart. Anslöt datorn till tven med VGA fortfarande svarrt
<Silasle> Peyam: http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/911735/2011-09-25 HTPC för under 3000:- och en rätt bra till och med
<Peyam> e det bra?
<Peyam> Duger den för lite programmering och film och raportskrivningar
<Peyam> lever den länge?
<Silasle> Det duger den till, men tog den bara som ett exempel för att htpc kan kosta under 3000:- :)
<Peyam> VGA-utgång 	Nej
<Peyam> pss
<Peyam> process suger
<Silasle> DVI kan man sätta en adapter på så att den blir vga
<Peyam> vad är det för skit dator
<Silasle> En htpc, som ska räcka för lite film och kontorsarbete, inget mer ;)
<Peyam> = en skitdator
<Silasle> htpc=Home Theatre Personal Computer. Inte en speldator eller något sådant
<Peyam> = skitdator . S K I T D A T O R
<Silasle> Ja, skitdator om du tänker använda den till tex spel, grafik, bildbehandling eller ngt sånt :p
<Peyam> precis
<Silasle> Men säg lite hur du vill ha den så kan jag fixa en som inte är en skitdator. Användningsområde, maxpris, andra krav, osv.
<Peyam> Okej. 1) Den ska leva länge.  2) Jag använder till rapportskrivning, lite photoshop, mycket programmering, musik och film,Lite webdesign 3) den ska vara tyst och liten 4) den ska vara snabb som en rakett för min smak.
<Silasle> Hur länge den håller kan man ju aldrig säga innan ;) Någon budget?
<Peyam> 4000:-
<Silasle> Då blir den ju inte alltför mycket bättre än den förra, men jag ska försöka :)
<Peyam> okej då
<Peyam> 4500:-
<Peyam> bra då?
<phnom> Ska du bara ha den till det så är nog den som Silasle länkade alldeles utmärkt.
<Peyam> phnom:  Vi säger så här. det här kanske låter dumt. men en löpare som springer 100 på 20 sek , om han blir äldre springer han det på 60 sek
<Silasle> phnom: Förutom punkt fyra upfyller den alltihop perfekt :)
<Peyam> men en löpare som springer 100 m på 8 sek, om han blir äldre springer han det på 20 sek vilket är mkt skillnad
<Peyam> :P
<phnom> Silasle: "Snabb som en raket" är ju lite godtyckligt. Men om han inte tänkte börja spela på den i det närmaste så är det good enough.
<Silasle> Ja, vill man bara betala 3000:- så är den perfekt, för 4500:- så kan den bli lite bättre :)
<phnom> Ja, klart det blir bättre om man slänger mer hårdvara på det :)
<Peyam> Sen måste jag ju köpa trådlös tangentbord o sån
<Peyam> kmr kosta en förmögenhet
<Silasle> http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/911763/2011-09-25 Sådär, hoppas jag inte missat något. Behöver du dvd-spelare?
<phnom> Silasle: Peyams attityd verkar ju vara att han vill ha en dator som kan hantera spel och grafik, men han vill inte betala mer än för en liten htpc eftersom han bara ska ha den till lite rapportskrivande och sånt. ;)
<Peyam> Silasle: Hur ska jag annars installera mina OS. HAr ingen USB så stort . phnom  : Nej den enda jag spelar är PLay56 (backgammon) med skitdålig grafik. Spelade seriuse sam och Eu track en gång i tiden.
<Silasle> Spel fanns inte med som krav, så det skippar jag. Annars så klarar den nog av lite enklare spel också ;)
<Peyam> Silasle:  varför så stort Hårddisk?
<Peyam> Jag hade mer tänkt 140 GB
<Peyam> har en extern jag använder
<Silasle> DÃ¥ blir det 200:- extra http://www.inet.se/artikel/7100555/optiarc-ad-7280s-sata-oem-svart
<Peyam> varför?
<Peyam> det e ju mindre
<Peyam> jaha.. okej.. Men du
<Silasle> För DVD-spelaren :)
<Peyam> Jag tänkte mig mer RAM och mindre hårddisk
<Silasle> En mindre hårddisk sparar du 50:- på ;)
<Peyam> så lite?
<Peyam> det e ju för fan bara en big mac
<Peyam> inte ens d
<Peyam> Fractal Design Arc Mini Svart
<Peyam> vad e den här
<Silasle> Billigaste hårddisken på inet.se är en 160GB för 329:- Går du upp till 1000GB så kostar det "bara" en hundring extra
<Silasle> Det där är chassiet/lådan ;)
<Peyam> va ful den e
<Peyam> och va dyr
<Peyam> http://www.datagenihb.se/samsung-hd502hj/product_details.php/products_id/292
<Peyam> jag kan spara mkt om jag köper den från olika ställen men då blir frakten mer
<Silasle> http://www.inet.se/artikel/6900464/fractal-design-define-mini-svart Bättre?
<Peyam> bra o köpa allt från samma ställe
<Silasle> Eller http://www.inet.se/kategori/416/staende-matx
<Peyam> hur stor är datorn
<Silasle> Opp, fel länk
<Peyam> den ser bra ut
<Silasle> http://www.inet.se/artikel/6901285/cooler-master-elite-341-svart
<Peyam> den ser inte ut som en dator
<Peyam> man tror det e förstärkare
<Silasle> Fractal Design Define Mini Svart Tar vi då?
<Peyam> vilken var d
<Silasle> http://www.inet.se/artikel/6900464/fractal-design-define-mini-svart
<Peyam> den sista var ful
<Silasle> 21x49x39.5 cm
<Peyam> okej
<Peyam> Kan du gör amig en tjäst
<Silasle> Beror på vad det är ;)
<Peyam> Lite mer RAM och chassiet vi valde . Den http://www.inet.se/artikel/6900464/fractal-design-define-mini-svart. och allt. kan du sätta ihop dme och skicka den igen till mig
<Peyam> SÃ¥ jag har allt
<Peyam> ihop
<Peyam> Medföljande fläktar 	2st
<Peyam> vf ska jag då klpa fläkt
<Silasle> http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/911872/2011-09-25
<Silasle> 2 fläktar räcker gott och väl
<Peyam> så jag behöver inte köpa fläkt?
<Peyam> Du har ju den på listan också
<Peyam> http://www.inet.se/artikel/6909534/fsp-fsp500-60apn-500w
<Silasle> Det där är ett nätagregat :p
<Peyam> Du
<Peyam> kan du hitta en motsvarande dator som är Hel
<Peyam> så kan jag märka prisskillnaden?
<Silasle> Färdigbygd?
<Peyam> ja precis
<Silasle> http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=980930
<Peyam> 1000:-
<Peyam> nästan
<Peyam> Kanske mkt
<Peyam> för mig iaf
<Silasle> Såhär blir det förresten med dvd: http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/911921/2011-09-25
<Peyam> vet du vad
<Peyam> Minska Ramen och hårddisken är du snäll o gör d
<Silasle> Hur mycket ram ska du ha?
<Silasle> 2GB,4GB,6GB eller 8GB?
<Peyam> 4
<Peyam> hårrdisk 250
<Silasle> Segate är ingen favorittilverkare av hårddiskar precis ;)
<Peyam> hört att de  e ganska bra
<Silasle> Ok, du väljer
<Silasle> Om du ändå är igång med att spara pengar: http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/911954/2011-09-25
<Peyam> mkt bättre
<Peyam> hahaha
<Peyam> Tack
<Peyam> Du är fan bäst asså
<Silasle> Men då fick du ett "fult" chassie igen ;)
<Peyam> va hände med andra?
<Peyam> jo den här duger också
<Peyam> men en fråga
<Silasle> Sparade in 350:- på det :)
<Peyam> Passar chassiet o sån till  MOderkortet?
<Peyam> skrivar o sånt.. ska man köpa till dem?
<Silasle> Läste precis att en del har skrivit att chassiet ska vara rejält trångt för en del moderkort :o
<hook`> det lät snuskigt
<Silasle> skrivar? Menar du skrivare?
<Peyam> så va göra?
<Silasle> hook`: ?
<hook`> Silasle: ?
<Silasle> hook`: Vad som lät snuskigt
<Peyam> Silasle: vad hände med USB och sånt?
<Peyam> finns den på datorn och grafikkort  o sånt. ska man inte ha eller
<Silasle> Peyam: USButgångar sitter på moderkortet och i chassiet. Grafikkort sitter i processorn, iofs inte ett speciellt bra men det duger för enklare spel
<Peyam> hur mkt e det? (grafikkortet) ta en bättre och lite dyrare?
<Silasle> Har ingen vettig koll på grafikkort i budgetklassen
<Silasle> runt 1000 får man nog räkna med
<Peyam> ska äta
<Peyam> kmr snart
<Silasle> Om den kan få vara större så skulle jag välja http://www.inet.se/artikel/6900463/fractal-design-core-3000-svart , 20x48x43 cm
<Silasle> Ok
<Peyam> Silasle: jag tar  nog den billigaste men ser inga usb utgångar på info sidan
<Silasle> USB 2.0	Ja, 4st + 3st interna
<Silasle> USB 3.0	Ja, 2st
<Silasle> Peyam:
<Peyam> på den billigaste
<Peyam> ?
<Silasle> http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/911921/2011-09-25 ?
<Peyam> http://www.inet.se/artikel/6900462/fractal-design-core-1000-svart
<Peyam> var
<Silasle> Frontanslutningar	USB 2.0 och Audio
<Peyam> http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/911954/2011-09-25
<Silasle> Men du ska kolla på moderkortet
<Peyam> den var ju den vi kom överens om
<Silasle> Ok
<Peyam> så
<Peyam> Har den USB eller inte? VGA osv osv?
<Silasle> Den har 6 usb bak och en eller två fram
<Silasle> Den har VGA,  DVI och HDMI
<Peyam> Moderkortet?
<Peyam> eller lådan?
<Silasle_> moderkortet har 6usb, vga, dvi, hdmi och en hel del annat
<Peyam> va bra
<Peyam> ska nog köpa dem här när ja kmr hem
<Peyam> men har du några goda råd till mig
<Peyam> innan jag börjar handla
<Silasle_> skriv in den på swelockers.com och fråga vad de tycker
<khem_> ja hallå ja
<Peyam> khem_:  tjena
<Vahl> Tjena
<Peyam> tjena
<Vahl> Samsung galaxy ace eller    s?
<cutgaah> någon som använder och är bra på snippets i gedit?
<cutgaah> min fråga är iaf: om jag har en snippet som ser ut t.ex såhär: value ${1:x} ${2:y} och sätter tab trigger på säg "value". Då när jag är i den första rutan och x är markerat för att ett värde ska kunna sättas in och jag skriver "value" och tabbar öppnas samma sträng igen. Men så fort jag börjar skriva i denny nya markerade rutan "x" blir hela föregående stycke också markerat! Hur undviker man detta? det fungerar om
<Vahl> Heh, inte så mycket aktivitet här
<Philip5> Vahl: lugnet före stormen
<khem_> http://pastebin.com/AHSrUzAv - någon som har någon aning vad den här MIBen gör?
<Philip5> madbear: hur känns det i kroppen idag då?
<Vahl> Philip5:  Så när kommer stormen
<Philip5> Vahl: när man minst anar det
<locodir-user> hej, kan ja få hjälp med en sak?
<Vahl> Philip5:  Vilka andra irc-kanaler hänger  du i? :)
<locodir-user> kan ja få lite hjälp med 11.04?
<Philip5> locodir-user: fråga på. inga tankeläsare här
<Philip5> Vahl: lite olika men mest här
<Vahl> Olika servrar?
<locodir-user> ja laddade ner blender från deras hemsida, och sedan la ja den i den förre detta blender foldern(ja laddade ner blender innan från software center, men tog bort det) nu skulle jag vilja att den kom up när jag söker på den i sök motorn som kommer fram när man klickar på ubuntu knappen uppe i vänstra hörnet
<locodir-user> kan ja få lite hjälp me det
<Peyam> tjena
<Peyam> Silasle:  Kan man kolla på tv samtidigt om  jag kopplar upp datorn till tven eler man ska köpa ngt TV-kort också'?
 * itmannen Håller ett vakande öga
<Peyam> halloisan i doisan
<Peyam> Bör man tänga av datorn varje dag?
<lilleman72> ngn som kan ngt om import av sql?
<Peyam> vad vill du göra
<lilleman72> http://paste.ubuntu.com/696255/
<lilleman72> importera en abckup av min db
<lilleman72> ackup
<lilleman72> Backup*
<Peyam> till?
<Vahl> Alla vill Testa Ubuntu för att det är häftigt men ingenting fungerar ju by default verkar det som enligt vad jag har hört   :/
<lilleman72> fron en sqlfil jag tog en kopia på för ett tag sen & nu när jag har iunstallerat om burken så vill jag ha tillbaka debn
<lilleman72> den*
<itmannen> Vahl  Då har du hört fel
<Peyam> lilleman72:  har du skapat databasen först? skapa databasen först och sen importera?
<lilleman72> så du menar att jag ska skapa 47 st olika?
<lilleman72> jag kommer inte ihåg namnen på alla
<lilleman72> Jag markerade alla ifrån "root" & sen backup
<Peyam> lilleman72:  ohhh. det e ju bara en dababase du vill skapa? nämnligen information schema?
<lilleman72> nej
<lilleman72> har en MASSA olike
<lilleman72> a
<Peyam> CREATE DATABASE'infosmation_schema'
<lilleman72> det var bara den
<lilleman72> den finns
<Peyam> har du 42 databas eller tabeller?
<lilleman72> db
<lilleman72> nästa ggn jag kör importen så kommer detta
<lilleman72> #1007 - Can't create database 'amx'; database exists
<lilleman72> jag tar bort den & kör igen så kommer samma igen
<Peyam> 1044 - Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' to database 'information_schema'
<Peyam> e det så du heter på sql?
<Peyam> stämmer infon?
<lilleman72> root ja
<Peyam> lilleman72:  vet ej. det var länge sen jag höll på med import
<Peyam> kola om du har samma version som innan
<lilleman72> asså HELA min hemsida finns i databasen :S
<Peyam> på sql o allt
<lilleman72> mm
<lilleman72> sidan e byggd på sql
<Peyam> mins att jag skapa en sida. det funkade inte när jag importerade den. för det var en annan version av wamp jag hade då
<lilleman72> spelar väll ingen roll då...dom nya versionerna tar väll ändå gamla sql
<Peyam> googla
<Peyam> vet ej
<lilleman72> jag har försökt
<Peyam> har du designat 50 hemsidor så borde du kunna fixa d själv
<lilleman72> nej det e inte 50
<lilleman72> men det ligger db i db
<Peyam> hur många hemsidor är d
<lilleman72> har en CS server & dekaron...
<lilleman72> 1
<Peyam> vad är det för CMS 'bara nyfiken'
<lilleman72> lite koplicerat att förklara
<lilleman72> cms?
<Peyam> nää inge
<lilleman72> bbl
<Silasle> Peyam: Borde man väl kunna välja på tv'n om man vill se datorn eller kolla på tv
<Peyam> Silasle: tänkte typ tv halva tven och datorn till andra halvan
<Silasle> Tror jag inte att det funkar
<Peyam> hmm okej
<Peyam> fan jag e så osäker
<Peyam> jag som tänkte spara pengar till resa
<Peyam> fucking skit
<salmiak> vad är det för tv-problem du har? hängde inte med där riktigt
<salmiak> undrar vad en 32-tums bildskärm kostar idag föresten
<Silasle> Från drygt 5000kr verkar det som :)
<salmiak> tar man bakom en tavla.... om man hade några tavlor då förståss :/
<itmannen> Scientific och Ubuntu vill inte spela på samma planhalva tydligen
<Peyam> Silasle:  a fast jag köpte den ganska dyr
<Peyam> dumt av mig
<Peyam> nu har man betalt hyra
<Peyam> hoppas verkligen på jobb så kan jag spara ännu mer för en underbar resa
<itmannen> Det verkar vara helt omöjligt att få dom att boota trots att dom ligger på olika hd
<salmiak> resa vore trevligt ja. tyvär kostar det aldeles för mycket
<salmiak> itmannen: vad är Scientific för os?
<itmannen> salmiak  Scientific Linux6. En specialare. ganska häftig faktiskt
<salmiak> vad är den baserad på för annan dist, eller ha det byggt en helt egen från början?
<itmannen> salmiak  Ungefär som RHL fast större
<salmiak> aha
<Barre> misstänker att bamsefar ligger bakom de återkommande problemen vi har i vårt kabel-TV nät
<itmannen> salmiak  Det behövs 2 DVD för en fullständig install
<salmiak> ohh.....
<itmannen> Synd att det bygger på rpm-paket bara
<salmiak> har aldrig satt mig in i hur stor skillnad det är mellan deb och rpm...
<itmannen> Inte jag heller. Det blev jag snabbt varse :)
<bamsefar> Barre: Vah, jag har inte gjort något.
<Barre> bamsefar: så säger du bara, två avbrott på tre veckor = 4-5 extra hyrfilmer O.o
<itmannen> som tur är så fick jag lite tips av bla kurden här gällande yum
<Philip5> itmannen: finns inte programmen med Scientific Linux i ubuntus repo? antar att de bara packat dem installerade i en dist
<itmannen> Philip5  Hm. ingen aning faktiskt. har inte tänkt så långt. Som vanligt :)
<Philip5> tror nog det
<bamsefar> Barre: Det är ju bra förståss. :)
<itmannen> Philip5  Menar du att man kan  få fatt det via synaptic ?
<Barre> bamsefar: frugan fick 20 filmbiljetter till er via sin mobiloperatör... det mottogs tacksamt :)
<Philip5> skulle tro det
<Philip5> bara man vet vilka programmen är som de kör med och man vill ha
<bamsefar> Barre: Det är ju inte så dumt förståss. :)
<itmannen> OK. Detta måste utforskas närmare
<bamsefar> Barre: Vi kan käka lunch nån gång, så kan du få några till. :)
<Barre> bamsefar: absolut..
<Barre> bamsefar: men alltså.. vi kan äta lunch utan att du lockar med freebees :P
<bamsefar> Barre: Jo, absolut. :)
<Barre> bamsefar: vad skall vi kolla på ikväll då? några omedelbara tips?
<bamsefar> Barre: Men jag får så dåligt samvete för att jag gnäller så där mycket på dig om storage. :)
<Barre> bamsefar: hahahah...
<bamsefar> Panik i byn!
<bamsefar> Sjukt kul film.
<itmannen> Philip5  men det vore ändock fränt att ha hela disten
<Barre> men... barnen har gått och lagt sig bamsefar :/
<bamsefar> Barre: The warriors way, om du gillar western-kungfu.
<bamsefar> Men nu ska amelia massera min nacke.
<bamsefar> Bbl
<Barre> bamsefar: skall bara försöka övertala tanten ;)
<itmannen> Jag har slarvat några dagar min folding. tack vare alla mina ominstallationer och nyinstallationer av OS
<itmannen> Min arbetsplats har jag sparkat ut till en laptop jag sällan använder
<itmannen> Jag vill inte besudla min dator med suspekta OS nämligen
<bamsefar> Barre: Hrrm, vi borde ha en hot-line för filmtips.
<bamsefar> Barre: Annars kan jag tänka mig att flykten från bastøy är sevärd.
<Kurdistan> Philip5: kubuntu 11.10 verkar bli en intressant utgåva.
<Kurdistan> framför allt tweaken för göra den lite mer lättviktad
<Barre> bamsefar: får fundera lite.. tack för tipsen..
<itmannen> Nu har jag lyckats få igång GPU igen efter ominstallationer. Synd det tar sådant kraft från datorn bara
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) hur går det med din nya dist?
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Nja inget vidare. Inte om jag vill ha Ubuntu samtidigt. Dom vill inta vara tillsammans tydligen
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) har du kanske kollat om den kör grub legacy
<Kurdistan> ?
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Ingen aning. men det går inte att boota via grub. fast jag kört bootrecover
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) det är ju inte svårt veta.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Nä det är det säkert inte för den som vet :) Den lägger in LVM
<itmannen> Och det verkar som att det inte går att läsa LVM från ubuntu
<Philip5> Kurdistan: alla kubuntu är intressanta releaser
<Ireth> Hej! (igen)
<Philip5> hej hej
<Kurdistan> Philip5: kanske för dig. :)
<Ireth> jag har ett nytt problem (det var inget fel på hårddisken :D)
<Ireth> nu har jag lyckats installera ubuntu server , men uppenbarligen gick nåt åt helvete för jag fick error: no such disk när jag bootar
<Ireth> så jag tänkte att jag gör om
<Ireth> och nu får jag upp dvd menyn och väljer installera. sen händer det inget mer xD
<Ireth> woho
<Silasle> Varför kör du ubuntu server och inte vanliga?
<Ireth> Silasle: för att jag ska köra en server?
<Silasle> Jag kör vanliga på min server
<Ireth> hur många användare har du på den då? :#
<Silasle> Är mest en filserver för hemmanätverket
<Ireth> min ska användas av andra också :P
<Silasle> Men det spelar väl ingen roll!?
<Ireth> inte vet jag
<Ireth> jag fick rekommendation att köra ubuntu server
<Ireth> så då gör jag väl det
<Ireth> X_x
<itmannen> Ireth  Det gör du rätt i
<Ireth> itmannen: tack
<Ireth> tänker iaf inte bränna en till dvd. har så få kvar. jag är fattig >:/
<Silasle> Verkar bara vara en "vanlig" utan gui och diverse onödiga programm?
<itmannen> Ireth  men det är lite mysko det du skriver. Brukar funka bra att install
<itmannen> Ireth  Kan du inte brääna till en USB ?
<Ireth> itmannen: jag körde usb först, men det var då den stannade på 43% i partitioneraren
<Ireth> :(
<itmannen> Ireth  Ok. Men det är väl bara att testa igen med din DVD/CD
<Ireth> mm drog av datorn för en stund sen så den får vila
<Ireth> inbillar mig att den blir gladare då
<Ireth> :(
<itmannen> Ireth  :) Nja det lär kanske inte hjälpa iof
<Ireth> jag vet
<Kurdistan> Ireth: varför kör du inte live usb?
<itmannen> Och det räcker med en vanlig CD för server. För du har väl inte använt en RW ?
<Ireth> itmannen: jag hade bara en sort hemma
<Ireth> vetifan vilken
<Ireth> :D
<Ireth> dvd nåt
<Ireth> x_X
<Silasle> Vad heter det när man bestämmer att en dator alltid ska få samma ip-adress?
<Ireth> Kurdistan: gjorde en på det sättet som det stod på ubuntus sida. finns det nåt annat sätt tänkte jag säga
<itmannen> För installationsskivor så ska man aldrin använda RW-skivor
<Ireth> statisk ip?
<Ireth> nån speciell anledning?
<itmannen> Ireth  Jag har du ett fast IP-nummer ?
<Silasle> Jag har installerat om routern får några veckor sedan och hittar det inte längre
<Kurdistan> Ireth: unetbootin.
<Silasle> Gick tillbaks från dd-wrt till standard firmware
<Ireth> Kurdistan: det gick ännu sämre än ubuntus sätt. tror inte ens det ville starta
<Peyam> wazaaaaaaaaaaap
<Silasle> Verkar nästan som om det skräpet inte klarar static ip :o
<Ireth> itmannen: Silasle undrade vad det hette:p
<Kurdistan> Ireth: :) vilken format har du på usb?
<itmannen> Silasle  Man brukar få det man betalar för :)
<Ireth> Kurdistan: 4gb kingston formaterat till fat32
<Kurdistan> Ireth: ska man köra server är ju ubuntu 10.04 lts som gäller.
<Kurdistan> eller debian
<Kurdistan> Ireth: formatera om din usb sticka till fat16
<Silasle> itmannen: Mjo, men dd-wrt är ju också gratis. Hade bara lite problem med en surfplatta som inte ville sammarbeta
<Kurdistan> eller ext2
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Pyttsan heller
<Kurdistan> :) det kommer fungera
<Ireth> Kurdistan: jag har 10.04lts
<Ireth> men visste inte att man skulle ha fat16. får pröva det då :)
<Silasle> Annars var dd-wrt något av det bästa jag sett på länge
<Kurdistan> Ireth: svårt veta. jag har själv haft problem med det innan jag förstod att det var filformaten som jävlades för mig
<Kurdistan> ext2/3 fungerar
<Kurdistan> fat16 också
<Ireth> Kurdistan: får gå och flytta alla sladdar till winblows burken så jag kan formatera då
<Kurdistan> sedan kör jag med unetbootin.
<itmannen> Ireth  Det behöver du nog inte bekymmra dig om. Välj bara att formatera USB i Unebootin
<Ireth> burb
<Ireth> itmannen: okej
<Kurdistan> Ireth: du kan ju formatera usb från ubuntu.
<Kurdistan> lättare dessutom
<Ireth> Kurdistan: kör arch ;) vet inte hur man gör i arch :D
<Ireth> och har inget på den här datorn dessutom
<Ireth> itmannen: ska jag välja att ladda ner ison från unetbootin eller ska jag ta den jag har laddat ner själv?
<itmannen> Ireth  hade valt Ubuntu  hade du haft dom grejorna lätt
<itmannen> Ireth  Det är vilket som
<Kurdistan> Ireth: man installerar gparted
<Ireth> itmannen: hade ubuntu förut men folk bara whinar på mig när jag har det :(
<Ireth> och dessutom HATAR jag unity
<Ireth> och älskar gnome 3
<itmannen> Ireth  whinar ?
<Ireth> :3
<Kurdistan> Ireth: köra arch på en server. då måste man verkligen vara självmordsbenägen.
<Ireth> Kurdistan: kör inte på servern duh
<Ireth> :D
<haffe> Hmmmm.
<Ireth> itmannen: hur kan du köra ubuntu det är ju typ som windows etc
<haffe> Vad skiljer gnome3 och unity?
<Ireth> kör xxx istället
<Kurdistan> Ireth: formatera med gparted sedan kör unetbootin.
<Ireth> okej
<haffe> Jag tänkte byta tillbaka till xfce.
<itmannen> Ireth  Gnome3 kör du ganska lätt in i 11.04
<Kurdistan> haffe: kommande ubuntu kommer ju köra gnome 3 med unity dockan skalet istället för shell.
<Kurdistan> väl största skillnaden
<Ireth> oh hade gparted här
<Ireth> hämtar stickan då
<Ireth> hoppas 3.64 gb räcker?
<Ireth> för uppenbarligen är det vad min 4gb sticka egentligen är
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Det är en enorm skilland att köra gnom3 i 11.04
<Kurdistan> itmannen: jag är glad med kde. :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: vill jag köra något lättviktad skippar jag DE.
<itmannen> Ireth  En serverISO är på ca 700 MB
<Ireth> itmannen: schysst
<Kurdistan> Ireth: räcker gott och väl.
<Kurdistan> sedan jag började med usb live har jag inte bränt en skiva för distar.
<Kurdistan> :) nu när jag kör rolling release så behöver jag inte bränna något på bra tag.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Den senaste 11.04-servern jag installerade för 3 dagar sen gjorde jag via USB. man spar pengar :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: inte bara cash det går snabbare också.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Helt rätt
<Kurdistan> itmannen: självklart. :)
<Kurdistan> Philip5: kör du beta2?
<Peyam> hungrig som fan
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Jaja. Lugn och fin nu
<itmannen> Peyam  Och hur hungrig brukar den lede vara ?
<Peyam> på skala 1-10?
<Peyam> 11
<itmannen> Peyam  Välj själv
<Peyam> jag valde precis
<itmannen> Peyam  Ok. det kanske stämmer. Har du mycket kontakt med han så du har kunskap om hans hunger
<Peyam> fan är hungrig som mig asså
<Kurdistan> itmannen: vad xorg-server kör ubuntu med?
<Kurdistan> dvs 11.04
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Ingen aning
<Kurdistan> itmannen: dåligt svar.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Visst men ärligt iaf
<Kurdistan> itmannen: kör kommandot: X -version
<Kurdistan> X -version
<Kurdistan> X.Org X Server 1.10.4
<Kurdistan> Release Date: 2011-08-19
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Usch vad besvärlig du är :) X.Org X Server 1.10.1
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) då är vi före er.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Stort ga
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) ja.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Stort grattis skulle det stå :D
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) vad glad jag blir.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Måste kännas härligt att kunna lägga sig nöjd. I motsatts till mig :)
<Kurdistan> Ireth: hur gick det med usb? :)
<Ireth> Kurdistan: håller på å fixar unetbootin på arch nu
<Ireth> orkade inte gå
<Ireth> jobbigt
<Kurdistan> Ireth: unetbootin har nog depen. som behövs installeras.
<Kurdistan> vet inte hur det fungerar för archare.
<Kurdistan> men pacman bör nog klura ut det åt en
<Ireth> Kurdistan: jag installerade det så ingen fara
<Ireth> unetbootin ligger ju i AUR
<Ireth> x_X
<Philip5> Kurdistan: nej jag köra nara natty än
<Kurdistan> Philip5: du kör ju backport saker.
<Kurdistan> så delvis :P 11.10
<Philip5> egna grejer ja
<Philip5> även nyare grejer än vad som finns i 11.10 ;)
<Kurdistan> Philip5: bra grejer. faktiskt kubuntu 11.10 gör en sugen testa. tillsammans med lubuntu verkar dem buntu distarna man blir frestad av.
<Kurdistan> Philip5: som vad? :)
<Philip5> såg att kubuntuteamet har packat digikam 2.1.1 äntligen men det verkar inte som de han få in det i officiella 11.10 innan freeze
<Ireth> 2 minuter kvar på iso dl
<Ireth> lol? min granne skrek just "wiiii" i trapphuset? XD
<haffe> Kunde varit värre.
<Kurdistan> :) här ropar dem varje dag.
<Ireth> jojo men wii? :D
<haffe> Vad hade du gjort om han pekade på dig och skrev 'Jihad'
<haffe> skrek.
<haffe> Eller pekade på dig och skrek 'haram', 'haram'.
<Kurdistan> haffe: skulle tycka härligt nu börjar de ske saker.
<Kurdistan> :P
<Ireth> haha skrev ja :D
<haffe> Hmmmm.
<Kurdistan> Ireth: varför kör du arch?
<Ireth> Kurdistan: venne. roligt?
<Ireth> typ
<Ireth> :)
<Ireth> ville testa
<Ireth> gillar gnome 3
<Kurdistan> Ireth: intressant. tycker alla distar kan vara roligt. det beror nog på vad du menar roligt.
<Ireth> fick aldrig gnome 3 att funka i ubuntu
<Ireth> = sad panda
<Kurdistan> Ireth: du kanske gillar ha senaste paketen snabbt?
<Ireth> uh
<Ireth> det bryr jag mig inte så mycket om
<Ireth> tror jag
<Kurdistan> Ireth: det gör du om du vill ha gnome 3. :)
<Ireth> tycker mest det ser fint ut :(
<Kurdistan> Ireth: med shell?
<Kurdistan> jag tycker gnome shell ser grymt fint ut.
<Ireth> jag har bara orginal som man får med arch. :P
<Kurdistan> Ireth: nu förstod jag inte.
<Kurdistan> du får rätta mig om jag fel, men installeras inte shell med vid installation av gnome 3?
<Ireth> ingen aning?
<Ireth> jag är inte så inne på mjukvara
<Ireth> jag gillar hårdvara
<Kurdistan> Ireth: oki doki.
<Ireth> manligt å så
 * Ireth klappar sina datorer
<Ireth> fast försöker lära mig mjukvara också
<speedxco1e> Jag vil skydda en bind dns, så bara vissa hosts får resolva via den. Kan tänka mig att använda någon form av nycklar eller ip-lock. Vet dock inte vilken teknik jag ska titta på. Behöver en knuff i rätt riktning. Tips?
<speedxco1e> *vill
<Silasle> Hmm, ingen bra ide att försöka konfigurera nätverket när man är ansluten via ssh till samma dator som man försöker konfigurera. Nu kommer jag inte åt den alls :p
<andol> speedxco1e: allow-query { localhost; };
<andol> speedxco1e: Du kan byta ut localhost mot nätmask, stapa flera adressdefintioner på varandra, etc
<andol> Silasle: Jo, tror vi alla har lyckats med den bedriften :)
<Silasle> Förhoppningsvis fixas det av en restart, annars får jag släpa upp burken från källaren  :|
<Silasle> Men det verkar som om det blir nödvändigt :(
<itmannen> Det har tydligen dykt upp en nu disat basertat på 11.04. Satanic Edition. Någon som testat ?
<itmannen> dist
<itmannen> http://ubuntusatanic.org/
<haffe> Innerhåller den något mer än ny grafik?
<itmannen> haffe  Frågar du mig så har jag ingen aning. Därav min fråga
<Ireth> bah
<Ireth> no such disk
<Ireth> -.-
<Ireth> krupp!
<Maistro> nån som har erfarenhet av asus u36sd med ubuntu?
<Kurdistan> Ireth: hur fungerade det?
<Linda^> Ireth: *poke*
<Maistro> tacksam för svar
<Linda^> Maistro: Du får ett svar om någon har ett svar :o
<Linda^> Vad är det du undrar över då? Om det funkar bra?
<itmannen> rtorrent fixat till fromma för Ubuntu-gemenskapen :)
<Ireth> Kurdistan: nej
<Ireth> :/
<Ireth> men kan ha hittat en lösning
<Ireth> ska pröva imorn
<Ireth> nu sova!
<Kurdistan> Ireth: :) arch problem då.
<Ireth> likadant i winblows :P
<Linda^> Ireth: DISSARÅ!
<Linda^> :>
<Linda^> :<
<Ireth> http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:search
<Ireth> tror det är det
<Ireth> hej Linda^ :>
<Linda^> Ireth: Hej :P
 * itmannen Väntar att någon ska skriva att jag är en duktig gammal man
 * Linda^ vägrar vara den som skriver det.
<Ireth> duktig itmannen
<Ireth> nu godnatt
<Ireth> o/
<Ireth> tack för hjälpen
<itmannen> Ireth  tack. och spontant också :D
<itmannen> Linda^  Surpuppa :)
<Linda^> itmannen: Inte då
<itmannen> Linda^  Men skriv då
<Linda^> itmannen: va. Nej! :(
<Linda^> Jag vill inte. And you can't make me!
<itmannen> Linda^  Nä vi lever i ett någorlunda fritt land
<Linda^> itmannen: :>
<itmannen> Linda^ <<  :D
<Linda^> itmannen: nu gjorde du pilar igen :o
<Richiie> Hej
<itmannen> Linda^ <<  Rätt observerat. Det var med flit
<Richiie> jag har lite problem med att FTP upp kataloger till min PS3
<Richiie> är det någon som förstår om jag gör nå fel med denna raden,
<Richiie> curl --globoff -T 'BLES00912-[Virtua Tennis 4]/' ftp://192.168.0.16/dev_hdd0/GAMEZ
<Linda^> itmannen: Du hatar mig! Varför hatar du mig? :(
<Richiie> problemet är att jag får error 451 for some reason, i dont know. men tror den inte hittar pathen dev_hdd0
<itmannen> Linda^ <<  men jiise. Hata är ett synnerligen starkt ord. Inte gör jag det. varför skulle ja göra det ?
<Linda^> itmannen: För jag har tråkigt? :p
<itmannen> Linda^ <<  Så du menar att jag skulle hata alla som har tråkigt ?
<Linda^> itmannen: Nej, jag påstår att du hatar mig, för jag har inget bättre för mig :(
<itmannen> Linda^ <<  Ok. Så du vill provocera lite så du får lite roligare. Ja det är kanske också ett sätt att förgylla fritiden :)
<Linda^> itmannen: Haha. Jag är trött i skallen! Ändå funderar jag på att dygna.
<itmannen> Livet är som en påse. Tomt och innehöllslöst om man inte fyller det med något
<Linda^> mm... chips
<Linda^> :>
<Richiie> Nån som kan hjälpa mig med mitt CURL FTP upload problem?
<Linda^> Richiie: Du får vänta tills Rolle vaknar :(
<Richiie> Meckigt de här alltså..
<Richiie> ska fan få till detta
<Richiie> 2pac - Dear mama i lurarna sitter uppe me 4 terminaler
<Linda^> Ja jag är ju noobs så tyvärr kan inte jag hjälpa :)
<Richiie> ska gå detta.
<Linda^> -s
<Richiie> skön låt faktiskt såhär på småtimmarna :)
<Linda^> Richiie: jobb imorgon?
<Richiie> Jobbar natt imorrn
<Richiie> 22:30 - 08:30
<Linda^> så då är du vaken inatt?
<Linda^> jag funderar på att dygna
<Richiie> Ett tag till iaf :)
<Linda^> måste plugga mer :(
<itmannen> Richiie <<  småtimmarna ?
<Richiie> itmannen: yep, småtimmarna innan midnatt dvs
<Linda^> har inte ens kommit till regexp-kaptitlet :(
<itmannen> Linda^ <<  Öka takten
<Linda^> itmannen: :(
<Linda^> har typ halva boken kvar
<Linda^> :(
<itmannen> Linda^ <<  Men läs då. Sitt inte här och gnäll över << :D
<Linda^> Men jag tänkte plugga till typ 3-4 iaf. Sen får vi se om jag tycker det är värt med sömn eller inte. Risken finns ju att försova sig till entan :(
<Linda^> itmannen: JAG TAR EN PAUS! Man måste ta en paus var tredje timme eller så :\
<Linda^> Minst!
<Linda^> Annars blir jag kocko.. och failar tentan anyhow!
<itmannen> Linda^ <<  med betoning på "minst" antar jag :)
<Linda^> itmannen: Bara lite :P
<Linda^> Jag har ätit två micropanpizzor idag. Kanske borde samla på mig lite mer energi :o
<Richiie> itmannen: är du nå kung på Curl eller?
<itmannen> Ett bra sätt att hålla sig lite uppdaterad är via en rss-klient. Tänk vad lättsamt att få det man är intresserad av på samma ställe
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
<Linda^> Nej, nu är han är och raggar igen
<itmannen> Richiie <<  Nej för rackarn. Jag är inte kung på något
<Linda^> Okej. Back to plögg! Hejdå.
<itmannen> Linda^ <<  Du kan vara lugn. Han gillar inte surpuppor :D
<Richiie> Keep ya head up & Dear Mama
<Linda^> itmannen: Han tror ju att jag är hans tjej :P
<Richiie> fy satan va sköna 2 pac låtar, hans 2 bästa imo
<Kurdistan> realubot: hallå killen. :)
<Richiie> Kurdistan: är du kung på Curl ?
<Richiie> har en bash script fråga
<Kurdistan> Richiie: 2pac är poet.
<Kurdistan> Richiie: nupz. kan bara enkla saker. :)
<Richiie> Kurdistan: Keep ya head up & Dear mama :)
<itmannen> Linda^ <<  ;D
<Richiie> california love är också skön
<Linda^> itmannen: Jeh! Lite mat.. plugga.. duscha.. plugga.. Hejdå :)
<Richiie> dock uttjatad sönderspelad och remixad..
<Kurdistan> Richiie: lyssnar inte så mycket på kommersiell hiphop. bara om jag vill ha härlig flow.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Tjenare.
<itmannen> Hip Hop. Är ni inte friska på en fläck ?
<Richiie> Kurdistan: jupps, fan måste få till de här Curl Directory Uploaden..
<Kurdistan> realubot: tjenis.
<Richiie> itmannen: vad hör du på, Hardstyle Hardcore / Trance?
<Richiie> itmannen: Gabba fron berlin - sacred ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: hiphop är som många andra genre från början protestmusik.
<realubot> Richiie: Ställ frågan då.
<itmannen> Richiie <<  The Beatles är en favorit
<Kurdistan> gillar sådant. fortfarande är det väldigt få saker som kan slå hiphop i sin sanna anda.
<Richiie> itmannen: ah old school rock.
<Richiie> Creedence är trevliga.
<realubot> itmannen: SÃ¥ du seedar linuxtorrents?
<Richiie> CCR
<realubot> Kurdistan: Läget då?
<itmannen> realubot <<  Jo jag körde igång rtorrent igen
<itmannen> Richiie <<  CCR är helt ok
<realubot> itmannen: Ok, jag seedar Ubuntu, Mint och Lubuntu konstant.
<Kurdistan> realubot: bra. själv?
<itmannen> realubot <<  Duktig ponke. Jag ska nog bara seeda ubuntu(tror jag)
<Kurdistan> lubuntu är bra grejer. :)
<itmannen> Tänk om jag kunde bestämma mig någongång.
<itmannen> Nu är det tredje gången på en vecka som jag gör om mina operativsystem-installationer.Jag har nog vissa självdestrukiva drag :)
<realubot> itmannen: http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/3231/screenshottransmission.png
<Richiie> kommit såhär långt,
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det är ok med mig. Mycket att göra i plugget?
<Richiie> curl --globoff -T 'BLES00912-[Virtua Tennis 4]/' ftp://192.168.0.16/dev_hdd0/
<Richiie> resulterar i, curl: (3) Uploading to a URL without a file name!
<itmannen> realubot <<  Ojdå. Det var inte dåligt det :)
<Richiie> File name finns ju wtf?
<Kurdistan> realubot: yes. tyvärr.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: ja du är självdestruktiv. inget nytt. :)
<realubot> Richiie: Det är väl mer en curl-fråga än en bash-fråga.
<Richiie> realubot: ja men får jag till, curl uploaden är det inga konstigheter...
<itmannen> Kurdistan <<  Jag gillar dig också :D
<Richiie> då är det bara implementera det i skriptet,
<Richiie> men i nuläget så får jag inte till det den måste hamna i 192.168.0.16/dev_hdd0/GAMEZ
<Richiie> har inte skrivrättigheter i rooten på Ftp servern ( dvs men PS3 )
<Richiie> min*
<realubot> Richiie: Du kanske saknar ett filnamn efter den här URL:en: ftp://192.168.0.16/dev_hdd0/
<Richiie> realubot: har provat allt, det vill sig inte, kör jag mellanslag sen namn så blir de could not resolve host och de jag skriver.
<Richiie> kör jag något efter hdd0/random något
<Richiie> så kmr de bli samma whitout filename,.
<Kurdistan> Richiie: http://linux.die.net/
<Kurdistan> realubot: http://linux.die.net/ ta även du en titt. du gillar sådant.
<Richiie> Kurdistan: kollar men.. fan alltså
<Richiie> kör jag curl --globoff -T 'BLES00912-[Virtua Tennis 4]/' ftp://192.168.0.16/dev_hdd0/GAMEZ/Virtua-tennis
<Richiie> då får jag error curl: (18) Uploaded unaligned file size (0 out of 4096 bytes)
<Richiie> ??
<realubot> Richiie: -T 'BLES00912-[Virtua Tennis 4]/'
<realubot> Ser inte det lite skumt ut?
<Richiie> realubot: nope måste vara så.
<Richiie> blev knas att köra "
<Richiie> ist.
<realubot> Richiie: Vad händer om du skriver: -T BLES00912-[Virtua\ Tennis\ 4]
<realubot> Richiie: Är det en fil eller en katalog du försöker att ladda upp?
<Richiie> Katalog
<Richiie> curl --globoff -T BLES00912-[Virtua Tennis 4]/ ftp://192.168.0.16/dev_hdd0/GAMEZ/Virtua-tennis
<Richiie> körde sådär fick outputen.
<Richiie> curl: Can't open 'BLES00912-[Virtua'!
<Richiie> curl: try 'curl --help' or 'curl --manual' for more information
<Richiie> curl: (6) Couldn't resolve host '4]'
<Richiie> curl: (19) RETR response: 425
<realubot> Richiie: -T 'BLES00912-[Virtua\ Tennis\ 4]/*
<realubot> Du kanske måste ange wikdecard * ?
<Richiie> realubot: ska inte behövas enl vad jag läser här.
<Richiie> http://www.codediesel.com/tools/6-essential-curl-commands/
<realubot> -T/--upload-file
<realubot> Varför kör du med -T?
<Richiie> vad jag förstått måste jag det.
<realubot> Det verkar ju som om du måste loopa filerna i curl för att ladda upp alla i en directory?
<realubot> http://curl.haxx.se/mail/archive-2009-12/0054.html
<Richiie> hmm
<Richiie> att curl ska va så meckigt alltså,
<Richiie> realubot: så hur gör jag för att curla upp hela denna directory i mitt fall
<Richiie> virtua tennis
<realubot> Richiie: HAr du underkataloger i katalogen också?
<Richiie> realubot: japp.
<Richiie> o vill få över allt
<Richiie> recursive dvs.
<realubot> Richiie: Ok.
<realubot> Richiie: Det går ju att loopa igenom en katalog för att ladda upp filerna en och en men det borde ju gå att ladda upp en hel katalog direkt.
<Richiie> ja de tycker jag med
<Richiie> ladda upp en katalog i taget börja med första katalogen sen ta sub directories en efter en
<Richiie> lite så Filezilla jobbar
<realubot> Richiie: Måste du använda curl?
<realubot> Richiie: Du kanske ska statsa på wput istället:
<realubot> "Wput is non−interactive and background-capable. It can upload files or whole directories and is meant to be a robust client even for unstable connections and will therefore retry to upload a file, if the connection broke."
<Richiie> realubot: nja jag kan använda vad som egetnligen
<Richiie> bara de funkar o skripta med lftp tex så byts ju mitt shell
<Richiie> och kan / vet inte om jag kan "skicka in kommandon" som ska exekveras i de shellet.
<Richiie> realubot: ok ska dra ner wput o läsa man sidan då.
<realubot> Richiie: Jag tror wput helt enkelt fungerar så här: wput /path/to/dir/ ftp://username:password@example.com/home/
<realubot> Kurdistan: Ja. die.net har jag varit surfat lite på förr.
<realubot> Richiie: Eller varför inte använda programmet ftp?
<Richiie> realubot: samma sak där som lftp..
<Richiie> vet inte hur jag ska skicka in kommandon så den exekverar dem automatiskt ?
<Richiie> går inte o köra FTP (katalog) ://ftp.site
<Kurdistan> realubot: bra sida för en som dig. :)
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<coobra> x_link: hur ser den ut ?
<maxjezy> gör en dans och länka youtube varje dag istället
<realubot> Richiie: wput ska ju fixa hela kataloger?
<realubot> Richiie: Det bästa är ju att använda ssh och rsync eller scp.
<realubot> Richiie: ncftp /home/neo > put -R localdir1
<realubot> ncftp ska också fungera men jag tror inte ncftp finns i Ubuntus förråd.
<realubot> Jo. Det gör det visst.
<realubot> Richiie: "The put command lets you send entire directory trees, too. It should work on all remote systems, so you can try ''put -R'' with a directory to upload the directory and its contents. "
<realubot> Från ncftpput manualsida.
<x_link> coobra: Bara jag som vet hur den ser ut.
<Richiie> realubot: ok men går det över FTP protokollet?
<Richiie> ssh och scp är bara glömma eftersom PS3an har inte stöd för det..
<Richiie> är bara en FTP server den hostar.
<Richiie> så måste va något över FTP protokollet.
<speedxco1e> andol. tack
<Richiie> realubot: vad föreslår du wput eller den andra ncftp?
<Richiie> realubot: ska prova wput nu hur såg syntaxen ut ?
<Richiie> jaaa!!!
<Richiie> wput!! <3
<Richiie> fy fan!! jAAA!
<Richiie> :D
<realubot> Richiie: Se där.
<realubot> Det lät som om det löste sig. :)
<cutgaah> hej jag läser en manual om latex när man använder \usepackage{pstricks,framed}. sen står det: This will only work with pdflatex if one relies on the package pst-pdf. har googlat men fattar inte. någon som vet hur man får det att funka? =/
<cutgaah> ska man installera pst-pdf-paketet? jag har inte ens fått fatt på det
<gusnan> cutgaah, Jag är inte alls säker - men vad händer om du helt enkelt lägger till en rad "\usepackage{pst-pdf}" i din tex?
<cutgaah> pst-pdf.sty not found
<cutgaah> gusnan: och jag har försökt googla fram den men det finns bara auto-pst-pdf-filer
<cutgaah> och det paketet verkar inte vara rätt :/
<Richiie> realubot
<gusnan> det ser ut som om det är texlive-latex-extra du behöver
<gusnan> cutgaah, har du det installerat?
<cutgaah> nej då måste man ha "ifplatform.sty". det va då jag kände att det blev för stor röra och hoppades någon hade stött på liknande
<gusnan> jag menar i din pakethanterare - kör du ubuntu?
<cutgaah> mm 11.04
<cutgaah> texlive-pstricks den har jag installerat
<gusnan> installera paketet texlive-latex-extra i synaptic (eller vad du nu använder för pakethanterare) - det borde lösa dina problem.
<cutgaah> gusnan: aa yes ska testa det
<cutgaah> gusnan: :O 315mb... men måste ju såklart ha det bara för att göra en skuggad låda i latex så man kan visa upp sina verk för polarna ;) hahahaa
<gusnan> vad använder du för att installera? om du använder aptitude finns ju --without-recommends, borde finnas nåt liknande i det du använder (vad det nu är)
<gusnan> Använder jag inte --without-recommends blir det 448 MB... 8o
<gusnan> 34,7 med
<Philip5> jaha, vad ska man hitta på nu då i natten
<cutgaah> gusnan: asså jag får inte \shadowbox att fungera. har du använt det någon gån?
<gusnan> cutgaah, nix, tyvärr...
<cutgaah> gusnan: Nu tror jag jag är nåt på spåren dock...
<cutgaah> gusnan: yes. man behövde lägga till paketet fancybox =D tack för guidningen
<gusnan> :) lugnt!
<Philip5> vart är alla gamla nattugglor som höll hus här förr i tiden?
#ubuntu-se 2012-09-17
<David-A> jaha, vi får se om det blir några 00-danser nästa vecka då
<realubot> einand: "Årskort Mobilsurf gäller för Telia Refill kunder. Ordinarie engångsavgift 499 kr. Tjänsten är giltig i 365 dagar från aktiveringstillfället. Hastighet i mobilnätet: Ta emot upp till 1 Mbit/s och skicka upp till 0,38 Mbit/s.Om du förbrukar den inkluderade datavolymen får du ett sms och möjlighet att köpa till data."
<realubot> https://www.tewss.telia.se/privat/adminpackage/setupPackage.do?productRef=/privat/mobilt/mobiltelefoner/samsung/samsung-galaxy-y-refill.product&preselproducts=751095,759276&cmpid=mobilt_kontant_galaxyy_arskort_spotify#6
<realubot> einand: Det är ju det kontantkoret som ingår i erbjudandet
<realubot> .
<realubot> "Årskort Mobilsurf och startpaket med Telia Refill ingår utan extra kostnad (värde 599 kr, varav 499 kr för Årskort Mobilsurf och 100 kr för Telia Refill). Årskort Mobilsurf gäller det sim-kort med Telia Refill du väljer att aktivera det på."
<realubot> einand: Det verkar ju inte stämma det du säger att hastigheten sänksa till 1 Mbit/s när trafikgränsen sprängs.
<gecko> Så var det dags att genomlida ännu en dag
<gecko> Dagens första uppdrag. Åka till sjukan och gipsa ena stortån som gått av
<maxjezy> landmina i turkiet?
<gecko> Nej
<gecko> Feltramp i Sverige
<maxjezy> aja, bättre än ingenting iaf.
<gecko> Bättre än ingenting? Jag har nog hellre en hel tå
<gecko> Hm. Idag blir det till att skrapa is från bilrutorna :(
<HakanS> gecko: Du har aldrig funderat på att börja twittra?
<gecko> HakanS< Jo jag gör det också. Varför frågar du?
<HakanS> gecko: Mycket av det du skriver här är av den karaktären att det skulle passa bra på twitter.
<gecko> HakanS< Jag är nog varken bättre eller sämre än alla andra vad gäller det
<em> is there a swedish offtopic room?
<Barre> HeMan: jobbat med panasas-prylar någon gång?
<Zeadar> godmorgon godmorgon!
<HakanS> Barre: Kan du lägga in en blänkare om loco-mötet i kanalens topic?
<HakanS> Barre: Tisdag 18/9 kl. 20.00 i #ubuntu-se-mote
<gecko> Jag twittrar nu om att jag är hemma igen. Och tänkte jag skulle försöka få ork att starta upp min ubuntuserver
<gecko> Sen så ska jag lägga in ubuntu i ungarnas netbooks. 3 stycken blir det
<Krawlezt> Godmorgon!
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | http://ubuntu-se.org | loco-möte Tisdag 18/9 kl. 20.00 i #ubuntu-se-mote
<Barre> HakanS: done
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Barre> HeMan: morrn.. har du jobbat något med panasas?
<coffe> Hallu
<coffe> test
<HakanS> Barre: Tack.
<epzil0n> morrn
<coffe> ping me
<gecko> Gissa vem som är kung på samhället. http://imageshack.us/a/img62/3820/20120917093134.jpg
<phnom> coffe: Ping?
<ispookan> Jag kan inte pinga me från mobilen, annars hade jag kunnat testa.
<coffe> phnom,   min uppkoppling verkar spöka mega
<nighter> newb fråga. Lite osäker hur ska tänka, försöker uppskatta lägsta möjlig minne som krävs för köra en applikation i linux. Kollar jag med pmap -x pid så säger den att programet använder nästan 2G för en process.
<nighter> men tänker klart den suger åt sig när det finns utrymme sen finns ju pages i swapen också.
<nighter> så även om den tar 2G borde ju kravet egentligen vara lägre.
<nighter> för kunna köra den.
<nighter> hmm
<einand> nighter: vilken process, och är det cache eller rikigt minne?
<gecko> Baskat också. Jag hade för mig att det fanns HDMI i denna laptop. Undrar hur jag kunde ta så fel?
<einand> gecko: vad för laptop?
<gecko> einand< Compaq 6910p
<einand> gecko: fin dator, har en snarlik hp 6710b
<gecko> einand< Men inget HDMI :(
<einand> gecko: kör på VGA då
<einand> sedan är det ändå inte äkta HDMI, utan DVI+LJUD i en hdmi kabel
<gecko> einand< Förvisso. Men då måste jag dra extra ljudkablar
<gecko> Lutar åt ännu en ny laptop
<einand> gecko: köp en Rpi och sätt fast den bakom tv:n
<einand> eller en Apple-tv för 800kr
<gecko> einand< Vad är Rpi?
<einand> http://www.raspberrypi.org/
<einand> dator som fungerar utmärkt som media maskin under tv:n för 200kr
<gecko> Nja
<einand> hum..
<einand> Själv har jag börjat digga Apples air play
<einand> så otroligt grymt att slippa dra kablar
<realubot> Är det möjligt att en skärm som är på väg att gå sönder fungerar långsammare än en normal skärm? Så att webbsidor m.m. ser ut att ladda in långsammare?
<gecko> einand< Instämmer. Kabeldragning är bland det värsta som finns
 * realubot kör stenhårt på kablar.
<gecko> Men Apple Air Play är enbart för ljud
<gecko> Jag vill få dataskärmen ut på TV
<gecko> Men ljud
<gecko> *med
<nighter> einand: riktigt minne, så man kan förutse vad längsta minne i maskinen sen krävs för kunna köra programvaran.
<einand> nighter: 32 eller 64bitars system?
<einand> nighter: och ännu en gång, vilken mjukvara
<nighter> 64 bitars. Egen utvecklad mjukvara tänkte köra den genom valgrind men har inte access göra det just nu så titta på ett system där den var i drift.
<nighter> där den är i drift
<HakanS> nighter: Eftersom det är du själv som utvecklat den så kan du väl räkna på hur mycket minne programmet förbrukar.
<nighter> Inge jag en kolega men som jag sa så har jag inte valgrind så kan köra den hade velat kolla på maskinen i värsta fall får jag bygga den lokalt och köra den genom valgrind för få riktigt bra resultat
<nighter> men tyckte det verkade lite omständigt hade vart bra om kunde se på en maskin som körde den i drift istället.
<nighter> men det verkar lite meckit.
<nighter> få ett pålitligt resultat.
<nighter> 2G är nog vettigt endå kör det med mina egna aproximationer
<nighter> pallar inte slänga in valgrind och bygga på min burk
<maxjezy> tjena realubot och någon annan!
 * Barre misstänker att HeMan har "mutat" mig :(
<einand> Barre: ojojojoj.. Akta så du inte åker dit för mutbrott då ;)
<gecko> Nu är frågan. Ska jag uträtta något eller bara sitta och tycka synd om mig själv?
<Barre> einand: http://instantrimshot.com/classic/?sound=rimshot =)
<einand> Barre: en knapp som inte gör nått?
<einand> så, nu har alla stora Droppat IE8 med
<einand> då har internet blivit en lite trevligare plats
<Barre> einand: me... den spelar ju en rimshot jue... *badadish*
<einand> Barre: inte för mig, men skitsidan kanske lirar flash?
<gecko> swecarp< Hojtan unge man. Allt väl?
<swecarp> hojtans gecko  det är sådär och hur har gräsänklingen det
<gecko> swecarp< Bara så där? Härkunde det nog vara bättre faktiskt
<gecko> Aha. Segemyr på sjuan
<swecarp> gecko:  jag laddar för operation på måndag sedan ska man gå hemma i ca 3månader
<gecko> swecarp< Jisses. LÃ¥ter lagomt roligt
<swecarp> ja men jag ska nog klara mig då jag får mer rölighet i min dåliga fot
<gecko> swecarp< Jag önskar dig lycka till
<swecarp> tackar är sara och barnen på väg hem snart eller
<gecko> swecarp< Nja. Dom är i Iran just nu och väntar på mötet på Svenska ambassaden
<gecko> Vart håller ezim hus då. Jag behöver fråga en en sak
<swecarp> gecko:  fasen vilken tid dettar
<gecko> swecarp< Myndigheters törnrosasömn
<swecarp> gecko: den lilla kurden kanske kommer in i kväll vem vet håll ett öga på #mageia-sv han kan vara där med
<gecko> Ok
<swecarp> gecko:  han lever iallafall fick ett mail av honom idag
<Barre> einand: så kan det kanske vara :/
<einand> Barre: dåligt, varför använda sånt när alla moderna webläsare stöder audio enligt html5
<Barre> einand: kan jag inste svara på... googlade rimshot och fick den
<HeMan> Barre: nej
<HeMan> Barre: men mina kollegor har
<HeMan> Barre: dvs kört panassas, inte muteat dig
<Barre> HeMan: hahaha...
<Spookan> Tjena på er!
<EzKurdistanIm> :( o nej inte Spookan :P
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: hur var filmen som du lånade från grannen? :)
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Den var ok, ska kolla in Prometeus snart med.. ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: haha du kör hårt
<EzKurdistanIm> :P
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Inget annat att hitta på.. :P
<EzKurdistanIm> :) ska alla här på kanalen gå in på ubuntu-se.org forumet och svara på en supportfråga?
<EzKurdistanIm> det finns många frågor som är väldigt enkla och svara på
<EzKurdistanIm> så har ni idlare något och göra :P
<Barre> jovars, fullt ös
<EzKurdistanIm> Barre: :) kena
<Barre> tjenis
<EzKurdistanIm> Barre: allt väl?
<Barre> EzKurdistanIm: bara bra.. mycket jobb och det är ju bra. Själv då?
<swecarp> http://mageiasv.blogspot.se/2012/09/for-alla-kde-plasmoid-alskare.html
<EzKurdistanIm> älska plasmoid :P
<EzKurdistanIm> Barre: bara bra. trött pga plugget. sedan tråkigt läsa en del saker på ubuntu-se.org.
<EzKurdistanIm> annars helt oki
<Barre> EzKurdistanIm: jag såg det och styrde min browser till andra hörn på internet. förstår inte varför det ständigt är så mycket gnäll där... ojtrojligt =)
<EzKurdistanIm> Barre: ja, du. ibland undrar man om de tror gemenskapen är vuxendagis där de kan få ut sin aggression.
<EzKurdistanIm> Barre: :) du gjorde rätt i och styrde webbläsaren till någon annan destination
<EzKurdistanIm> någon var tvungen även på forumet säga att kejsaren är naken :P
<Barre> EzKurdistanIm: tror det handlar om att "vi" tar in tänket att "alla skall med" i ordet gemenskap... men men.... jag har gett upp för länge sen ;P
<EzKurdistanIm> Barre: du har nog en poäng där. nej, du bör inte ge upp. även nördar som dig behövs.
<EzKurdistanIm> även om man ser dig sällan på forumet
<EzKurdistanIm> :) det kanske pga att jag kör nyare kärna och du inte vill känna dig "mobbad" (verkar vara ett ord som verkar vara inne) :P.
<Barre> hahahah... så kan det vara =)
<EzKurdistanIm> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.466291/ny-studie-open-source-basta-valet
<EzKurdistanIm> damn det var maxjezy som borde läst :P artikeln
<einand> intressant statistik när det gäller minecraft spelare
<einand> 1.	 Chrome					44,56 %	
<einand> 2.	 Firefox				24,20 %
<einand> 3.	 Safari					21,19 %
<einand> 4.	 Internet Explorer		7,62 %
<Barre> !paste | einand
<ubot2> einand: Använd http://paste.ubuntu.com om du vill klistra in 4+ rader. Klistra sedan in länken i kanalen så hjälper den som kan :-)
<EzKurdistanIm> varför intressant statistisk?
<Barre> ;P
<EzKurdistanIm> *statistik
<einand> Barre: 4 rader är tillåtet att posta enligt kanalens regler
<EzKurdistanIm> maxjezy: http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.466291/ny-studie-open-source-basta-valet
<Barre> neeej.. det var ju bara fyra...
<Barre> solly...
<Barre> doh!
<einand> Barre: fast räknas som 5 rader pga kommentaren ovanför ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> Barre: :) einand har koll på kanalens regler. han är hardcore nörd, burk som heter porrwarez :P.
<Barre> einand: ahh.. vilken tur... och nu kickban ;O
<einand> EzKurdistanIm: nej Porrware
<einand> heter den, för den fick namn efter en gammal granne som hette så i efternamn, på 80-talet
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: :P ja, same sh-t. :P
<EzKurdistanIm> haha oj coolt efternamn
<EzKurdistanIm> stackars herren/damen
<einand> min main laptop som heter så
<einand> är min
<EzKurdistanIm> Barre: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=56907
<EzKurdistanIm> något för dig? :)
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: :) vill ej fråga vad du gör med den.
<Barre> EzKurdistanIm: vad innehåller den länken då? vågar nästan inte klicka på den eftersom jag inte orkar med en massa gnäll :)
<einand> fröesten, jag har fel, denna laptopen är ju Ogglo
<EzKurdistanIm> Barre: nee. inte gnäll. det var raid fråga. :P
<EzKurdistanIm> ha det bra Barre, einand, Spookan (ha skoj med :) grannens filmer) och resten av kanalen. tid för annat.
<Barre> EzKurdistanIm: ha det
<andol> Barre: Tja, lite koll på forumet måste du ju ändå våga ha, ty tycker allt att jag ser dig ta hand om majoriteten utav lagringsrelaterade frågor.
<Buse> go kväll gott folk har fått ett problem med mitt spotify, ska starta den och får upp "Unable to initialize the storage of temporary files" har provat att gå i cache filen och ta bort allt där men får ej ta bort det, några ideer?
<Barre> andol: lite, men det är mer "hit and run" än vad det är att läsa igenom vad folk faktiskt skriver
<realubot> LÃ¥gsttuskanal!
<HeMan> vad är det för skillnad på en aritmetisk högershift och en "vanlig" högershift?
<HeMan> ah, hittade!
<andol> HeMan: Upplys oss?
<HeMan> om det är en signed datatyp så behåller den om det är positivt eller negativt
<HeMan> eller nått...
<HeMan> försöker läsa på
<HeMan> jo, så verkar det vara
<realubot> HeMan: Det tänker inte vi berätta för dig.
<HeMan> den behåller högsta bitten och skiftar bara dom bittarna under den
 * realubot suckar åt att HeMan inte vet en så enkel sak.
<HeMan> realubot: det är ju snart 20 år sedan jag höll på med bitoperationer juh
<realubot> Det som inte vet skillnaden mellan aritmetisk hägershift och vanlig högershift räcker upp en hand.
<realubot> HeMan: Jag är mycket besviken på dig. Jag trodde du hade koll på datorer
<HeMan> realubot: det händer
<realubot> Du ser, ingen räckte upp handen. Alla har koll på aritmetisk högershift. Hur enkelt som helst ju.
<andol> Ähh, bitoperationer ska man akta sig för, annars riskerar man att komma alltför nära hårdvaran :)
<einand> kommer man för nära hårdvaran så kan den bli gravid
<realubot> einand: Du där!
<einand> realubot: ja?
<realubot> Mannen med Minecraft-servrarna.
<realubot> einand: Jag hittar ingen info om att Telia skulle sänka till 1Mbit/s. Det står ju tvärtom att hastigheten ÄR 1 Mbit/s och när 0.5GB data är förbrukat så måste man betala för att få mer datatrafik.
<realubot> einand: Vad gäller?
<realubot> Snälla hjälp mig. Snälla svara!
<einand> realubot: det jag säger gäller, iaf så det fungerar för mig
<realubot> einand: Varför står det inte så i specsen då? Snälla förklara!
<realubot> einand: https://www.tewss.telia.se/privat/adminpackage/setupPackage.do?productRef=/privat/mobilt/mobiltelefoner/samsung/samsung-galaxy-y-refill.product&preselproducts=751095,759276&cmpid=mobilt_kontant_galaxyy_arskort_spotify#6
<realubot> Villkor
<einand> realubot: ingen aning
<einand> hum, är inte det med spotify jag har
<einand> realubot: skall se om jag hittar någon info när jag är inloggad på adminsidan för det
<Spookan> Nä gott folk, börjar bli dags att nanna, vi ses..
<einand> realubot: hum.. dom verkar plockat bort allmänavilkår eller nått
<einand> kanske ändrat avtalet
<einand> realubot: dom har ändrat, är 1Mbs i 500MB och 128Kbs efteråt
<realubot> einand: Det är ju stor skillnad.
<einand> realubot: håller med, mitt "gamla" avtal är bättre ju
<realubot> 0.5GB är inte mycket och 128 Kbs är segt för surf men kanske fungerar för IRC och mail?
<realubot> *Trafikgräns 0.5GB
<einand> fungerar för det mesta faktiskt
<realubot> einand: Ditt gamla avtal är ju mycket bättre. 1Mbit/s är ju helt okej när trafikgränsen passerats. Inget att klaga på på ett kontanktkort.
<realubot> Lär mig allt ni kan om Linux!
<ispookan> realubot: Går ju inte att lära en full lärd.. ;)
<ispookan> Nu natti..
<David-A> är x_link redo nu då?
<David-A> eller einand?
<David-A> eller alla tillsammans?
 * David-A gör 00:00-dansen
<David-A> kom igen då
<segoflic> ojdå
<realubot> ispookan: Det är väl det.
<realubot> Har ni skrämt iväg ibm eller tröttnade han på att be er om hjälp när ni ändå inte klarar av att hjälpa honom?
<ispookan> Jag tror att folket tröttnade på honom..
<realubot> Kaffe nu ...
<gusnan> realubot, Tror du verkligen supporten blir _bättre_ av att du häver ur dig sånt?
<realubot> gusnan: Vad är problemet?
<gusnan> Tror du supporten blir bättre när du häver ur dig saker som "tröttnade han nu när ni ändå inte klarar av att hjälpa honom"?
<realubot> gusnan: Det var ett skämt.
<gusnan> ok.
<realubot> gusnan: Jag och David-A m.fl. har hjälpt ibm i timmar utan att lyckas. Så jag skojade lite med alla som har hjälpt honom att dom inte har varit tillräckligt duktiga på att ge support.
<realubot> Jag är nyfiken på hur en Andråjd-telfön fungerar som tunn klient.
#ubuntu-se 2012-09-18
<johanbr> realubot: skulle gissa på halvtaskigt
<johanbr> jag har bara sett VNC-klienter, och de funkar nog inget vidare om man inte är på samma LAN
<johanbr> är man det kan det vara ok, ifos
<johanbr> *iofs
<David-A> använder man inte en android X-terminal när man kör ubuntu i android? (ej provat)
<David-A> vi får dansa "we shall overcome" allihop tillsammans nån annan natt
<David-A> gonatt
<realubot> johanbr: Jag tänker på connectbot.
<realubot> johanbr: Typ ssh -X rhytmbox eller något.
<gecko> Godmorgon internet
<realubot> gusnan: God natt.
<realubot> gusnan: Oj, fel.
<realubot> gecko: God natt.
<gusnan> god natt på dig realubot. :)
<realubot> gusnan: Natti natti.
<gecko> Jag funderar skarpt på att lägga mig ett tag igen
<gecko> Godmorgon ingen
<gecko> *igen
<coffe> ni som kan routing ,  om jag har 2 isp . ger den ena av de ett högre värde, innebär det att allt kommer routas på 1a router tills den linan inte  svarar ?
<gecko> Dagens huvudsakliga uppgift. Sitta med benen i högläge framför en TV
<coffe> gecko,  +1
<gecko> Fast egentligen borde jag ta mig i kragen och installera ubuntu i ungarnas netbooks
<gecko> Dom ville nämligen att det skulle finnas när dom kommer hem
<gecko> Funderar lite om jag ska välja dual-boot eller ej
<maxjezy> http://www.svtplay.se/video/295508/del-3-av-16
<maxjezy> spola fram 14 min 30 sekunder och kika därifrån
<maxjezy> LOL, håll koll på hennes händer :)
<Buse> Godmiddaga gott folk
<Buse> Skrev igår kväll tänkte skriver igen om något kan hjälpa mig
<Buse> Detta började igår kväll när jag skulle lyssna på spotify, den stängdes av och när jag startade det igen får jag "unable to initialize the storage of temporary files" dvs jag kan inte starta spotify överhuvudtaget. Går in o .Cache och ska ta bort spotify mappen där men får inte. Varför vet jag inte har tagit bort den tidigare utan någora större problem. Någon som vet vad felet är eller har råkat ut för samma sak?
<coffe> Buse,  du får inte ? kan du ha kört spotify som sudo
<Buse> coffe: hur skriver man deT?
<coffe> Buse,  du skriver de innan ditt kommando för att ta bort den mappen
<Buse> coffe: jo jag vet att man skriver sudo innan, men vilket kommando syftar du på? Kör Ubuntu 12.04
<coffe> ja du säger du försöker tabort  något ?  men du får inte
<Buse> Precis
<coffe> hur försöker du ta bort den ? vart ligger den
<Buse> går in i home mappen Ctrl H för att visa dålda filer går in .Cache spotify
<Buse> Mappen Spotify i mappen Cache, får jag inte ta bort
<coffe> kan du se vem som är ägare av den
<coffe> bbl lunch
<Buse> bbl Jobb
<ispookan> einand: Ska du på mötet ikväll?
<realubot> God middag kanalen.
<realubot> https://community.rapid7.com/community/metasploit/blog/2012/09/17/lets-start-the-week-with-a-new-internet-explorer-0-day-in-metasploit
<realubot> " Computers can get compromised simply by visiting a malicious website, which gives the attacker the same privileges as the current user. Since Microsoft has not released a patch for this vulnerability yet, Internet users are strongly advised to switch to other browsers, such as Chrome or Firefox, until a security update becomes available. The exploit had already been used by malicious attackers in the wild before it 
<nighter> japp! visste jag om.
<realubot> nighter: You're a hacker nighty.
<nighter> precis som den där java 0 day som de inte släppte för så länge sen innan de patcha den var awesome.
<realubot> Man ska surfa i en sandbox.
<realubot> Webbläsarna är för osäkra.
<realubot> Jag får lugna mig med en kaffe.
<nighter> sandboxie den brukar jag köra när kör windows
<nighter> verkar funka rätt bra som sandlåda.
<nighter> kanske finns andra lösningar nu också
<nighter> www.sandboxie.com
<realubot> nighter: Att köra en webbläsare i ett operativsystem i vbox är ju ett alt.
<nighter> mjo.
<realubot> "And Windows 7 can even run IE sandboxed (allegedly)."
<realubot> Chrome ska köras i sandbox?
<nighter> jo har hört någonting om att de hade något sådant.
<nighter> inte kört chrome själv dock.
<realubot> Hur ska Google hålla koll på dig om du inte kör Chrome? Ah, du använder sökmotorn.
<nighter> :)
<gecko> Hur lever livet med folket? Här är det install av ubuntu i 3 netbokks som gäller
<gecko> *netbooks
 * rical sitter på red hats huvudkontor i boston och snackar tekniska lösningar, living the dream :)
<ispookan> Och jag jobbar på... :(
<realubot> gecko: Tips. Använd Lubuntu.
<realubot> gecko: Det fungerar bättre på netbooks än Ubuntu eftersom det är en lättviktsdist.
<realubot> gecko: Sedan installerar du Kupfer som programstartar och skapa ikoner för populära program på Skrivbordet så behöver du inte Unity.
<realubot> gecko: Hur många GB RAM har netbooksen?
<realubot> gecko: Lubuntu använder ca 800MB på min dator när jag använder Firefox i flera flikar, några Terminaler o.s.v.
<realubot> gecko: Jag misstänker att Ubuntu passerar 1GB. Då blir det problem om netbooksen har 1GB RAM.
<UkuleleSolen> God dagens!
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Hakuna Ubuntu!
<realubot> Typ.
<gecko> realubot< Tack för dina tips. Men nej tack. 1 har 2 Gg 0ch dom andra 2 har 3 Gb
<gecko> realubot< Och jag använder Cairo-doch som är snyggare än en massa ikoner på skrivbordet
<gecko> *cairo-dock
<realubot> gecko: 2GB fixar Ubuntu så då är det lugnt. Det är mer om gränssnittet segare p.g.a. dåligt stöd för grafikkorten eller något som Openbox (Lubuntu) är ett alt.
<realubot> *är segt
<realubot> gecko: Visst är Cairo snyggare men jag är för egen del inte så imponerad av attl blingbling.
<realubot> *allt
<UkuleleSolen> Har en fundering som rör en extra hårddisk jag har. På den har jag bland annat min dropbox-map och andra dokument.
<UkuleleSolen> När dropbox startas vid systemstart protesteras det alltid på att dropbox inte hittar mappen. Det är som att disken inte mountas förrän man aktivt börjar använda den. Finns det något att göra så att den monteras automatiskt?
<ispookan> UkuleleSolen: Lägga in den i fstab filen...
<gecko> realubot< Man behöver inte ha bling om man inte vill
<gecko> realubot< Och inte märker då jag någon seghet
<UkuleleSolen> ispookan: kan du berätta lite mer om detta? :)
<ispookan> UkuleleSolen: Är på jobbet nu... Men har för mig det ska finnas en fstab fil som du kan editera och lägga in din disk i så den mountas auto vid uppstart..
<UkuleleSolen> ispookan: Ska ta o kolla upp det där. Tack, så länge!
<gecko> Eller ladda ned Mount Manager som fixar detta
<ispookan> UkuleleSolen: Np.
<gecko> Finns i Software Center
<UkuleleSolen> aha :)
<UkuleleSolen> Stötte genast på patrull när jag skulle starta programmet. "Misslyckades med att köra pysdm som användare root:
<UkuleleSolen> Kunde inte kopiera användarens Xauthorization-fil."
<einand> ispookan: nej
<ispookan> einand: Ah ok..
<einand> ispookan: så, iOS6 i morgon
<ispookan> einand: Hehe ok, tror jag väntar lite...
<einand> ispookan: varför då?
<einand> ispookan: själv undrar jag varför iTunes 10.7 kom idag, när 11.0 kommer i morgon
<ispookan> einand: Barnsjukdommar... 10.7 har väl varit ute ett tag?
<einand> ispookan: nix, kom idag
<einand> iaf för windows
<ispookan> Ok för mig jag uppdaterade förra veckan på min mac..
<einand> köpta min iPad förra veckan och installera itunes då
<gecko> Jädrans. Jag har fått slut på glas. Nu måste jag kolla efter en snygg kvinna med läcker bak och stora pattar som kan hjälpa mig att diska.
<gecko> Detta på läkarens inrådan pga min sjukdom
<gusnan> gubbsjuka eller vad?
<gecko> Inte ett dugg
<gecko> Måste man vara gubbsjuk för att få hjälp med disken?
<ispookan> gecko: Var inte du gift?
<gecko> Det stämmer bra. Men frun är utomlands
<gecko> Undrar om jag ska närvara vid mötet ikväll eller skippa det
<HakanS> gecko: Det beror på varför du är med.
<gecko> Den som lever får se
<ispookan> Jag tänkte vara med och kika.. ;)
<HakanS> ispookan: Välkommen.
<gusnan> Gäller fortfarande att man måste vara med i Launchpadgruppen?
<HakanS> gusnan: Vi håller inte så hårt på det.
<ispookan> HakanS: Tackar.
<gecko> Konstigt.
<HakanS> Alla som vill hjälpa till inom gemenskapen är välkomna.
<gecko> Regelverket gäller bara när det passar tydligen
<gusnan> HakanS, ok, tackar
<gecko> 2 Netbooks har nu ubuntu här. Fun kar kanon
<HakanS> gecko: Vi har aldrig haft någon regel om att man måste vara medlem i launchpadgruppen för att närvara på mötet.
<gecko> Det var som rackarn. Nya uppgifter tydligen. "Skriv ditt launchpadnamn och presentera dig"
<ispookan> HakanS: Hur länge brukar mötena hålla på?
<gecko> Eller rättare sagt. Tala om att du är närvarande
<HakanS> ispookan: 1-1½ timma.
<ispookan> HakanS: Ah ok.
<gecko> LAUNCHPADNAMNET. Kan det bli tydligare än så? Inte för det spelar mig någon roll. Men kom inte med oriktiga uppgifter
<HakanS> ispookan: Det är
<HakanS> ispookan: Det är väl punkten "Idéer om hur vi får fler att engagera sig i LoCot." som kan ta lite tid.
<gecko> Nu har jag bestämt mig om mötet. Jag kommer att läsa men inte närvara. Tills det blir en ny TL
<gusnan> gecko, Så du tror du har många möjligheter att påverka om du _inte_ medverkar på mötet och istället bara gnäller när det inte är möte? Jag vet ju vad jag skulle kalla sånt beteende...
<gecko> Gäsp
<einand> vad var namnet på kanalen
<ispookan> Nu hemåt, ses om ett tag..
<gecko> ubuntu-se
<realubot> gecko: Jag har en snygg brud med läcker häck som är diskar fantastiskt bra till dig. Men tyvärr har hon inte stora rattar så det faller där ...
<realubot> Synd, men nära skjuter ingen hare.
<gecko> realubot< Ja då är det tyvärr kört
<realubot> gecko: Du får fråga läkaren om det är okej att hemhjälpen inte har stora bröst? Jag misstänker att läkaren kommer att svara nej. Du behöver helt enkelt airbags om du skulle trilla mot hembiträdet.
<gecko> Vissa principer måste man hålla hårt på
<gecko> :D
<realubot> Och så har folk mage att kalla dig gubbsjuk. Det är ju av hänsyn till din hälsa som kvinnan behöver ha stora rattar. Medicinska skäl.
<realubot> Skaderisken är för stor annars.
<gecko> realubot< Du är en ovanligt klok ung man
<realubot> gecko: Ja. Och vem är det som har lärt mig allt jag kan tror du?
<realubot> Vem är min läromästare?
<gecko> realubot< Ezim?
<realubot> gecko: Det är ju du!
<realubot> gecko: Jag har lärt mig mer av dig här i kanalen än jag har lärt mig i skolan under alla år.
<gecko> realubot< :) Nja. Men nu ska jag kasta in en pinne i brasan så jag slipper frysa inatt då jag just nu är utan kvinnlig fägring
<realubot> Gör så. ;)
<HakanS> realubot och gecko: Detta är inte rätt ställe att framföra era sexistiska åsikter. Ta dem gärna privat.
<realubot> Vad är fördelen med Android 4.0 jämfört med t.ex. Android 2.3?
<Spookan> gecko skrev något innan om en ny TL, vad är en TL?
<Barre> TL är förkortning för Team Leader, dvs. den person som "frontar" ubuntu-se "gemenskapen"
<Spookan> Barre: Ah ok..
<Barre> tyvärr så tycks det finnas en överrepresentation av personer i svenska ubuntu-användarskaran med otroligt mycket åsikter skapade helt utan insikter samt väldigt mycket tyckande och lite handlande att TL-platsen inte är den mest eftertraktande position man kan önska att den vore.
<Barre> förvånandsvärt många som sitter och väntar på att få gnälla helt enkelt
<gecko> Så vaknade gnällspiken igen :D
<Spookan> Barre: Ok, jag är inte insatt alls, men ska bli kul att vara med på mötet och kolla..
<gecko> Spookan< Med nuvarande styrning är det inget att vara med på
<Barre> gecko: lite nyfiken bara, vad har du varit med och bidragit med då?
<gecko> Barre<  Vad jag vet och kommer ihåg. Inget
<gecko> Men man kan ha åsikter ändå
<gecko> Eller gäller inte vanliga demokratiska regler här?
<Barre> gecko: hur har du mage och klaga då? Kul att förstöra och spendera dagar och kvällar med att snacka om allt utom support på en supportkanal? Klart man kan ha åsikter, men ta en funderare på om det faktiskt finns någon som är intresserad av just dina åsikter.
<Spookan> gecko: Ok, men ska vara med endå och se..
<Barre> gecko: nej, det är inga demokratiska regeler på denna kanal. reglerna står specade på wiki-sidan, det är dessa regler som gäller.
<Barre> irc-reglerna that is
<gecko> Barre< Du får tycka precis vad du vill. Det är din rättighet
<gecko> Om detta inte är en demokrati. Vad är det då? Stalismens högborg?
<Barre> gecko: detta är en SUPPORT kanal för ubuntu, linux etc... tillåter viss form av social diskussion. Det är inget samhälle... tror du att du får gå in och bajsa på H&M bara för att vi lever i en demokrati? eller spelar du bara dum nu?
<gecko> Barre< Nu drar du för stora växlar om vad som brukar betecknas som en demokrati. Bättre vet du nog
<HakanS> gecko: Vad är det för för demokratiska regler du vill ska gälla här?
<Barre> gecko: jag tänker inte tjaffsa med dig nu, HakanS har redan bett dig att sluta vädra dina åsikter i kanalen och det borde räcka. Om du inte bidrar till gemenskapen, vad gör du här? du söker ju inte hjälp med något eller hjälper någon som behöver assistans. Håll di till reglerna nån gång i veckan ialla fall, annar ser jag dig som en belasting i kanalen och kommer att ta action på det.
<gecko> Demokrati brukar innefatta yttrandefrihet. Men så är det tydligen inte här. Detta finns inskrivet i vår grundlag
<Barre> men..... sluta nu.. läs topic och irc-reglerna och sluta löjla dig gecko
<HakanS> gecko: I irc-riktlinjerna står det: "Använd vårdat språk, var trevlig, respektfull och visa hänsyn till de andra i kanalen.". Att framföra sexistiska åsikter rimmar inte med att vara trevlig och respektfull-
<gecko> Barre< Ok. Så visar sig Stalintakterna igen. Gör dig av med dom oliktänkande
<Barre> gecko: sluta vara en sån martyr och håll dig till reglerna... *suck*
<gecko> Barre< Sucka på du :D
<gecko> Det skulle vara intressant att göra en förteckning på hur mycket support det skrivs här och hur mycket annat. från dom flesta
<gecko> Men nu har jag blivit utvald som offerlamm tydligen. Kallas även selektivt seende
<Barre> å... förlåt... fick telefon... vart var vi någonstans...
<Barre> jaha...
<realubot> :|
<Spookan> einand: Lugna dig lite med ios 6. Din ipad var jailbreakad va?
<realubot> Jag tycker ni löser problemen i kanalen lite osmidigt ibland. Varför inte bara ignorera geckos kommentarer istället för att tjafsa och avsluta med att banna honom?
<realubot> Eller sätta en "mute" på honom någon dag när han har sagt något som bryter mot kanalens regler. Att banna känns lite väl hårt och onödigt.
<Barre> realubot: nu är det så att majoriteten av gångerna jag loggar in på irc så tjaffsar gecko eller tjatar om någon helt orelevant. Jag har aldrig sett honom (eller, kanske en gång) i en diskussion som har fallit under topic. Gång på gång säger vi åt honom att sluta tjaffsa och vara otrevlig och några gånger har vi till och med bannat honom.
<Barre> realubot: i irc så kan man skapa kaneler själv.. där kan han vara kung och bestämma precis vad som helst, han har inte i en ubuntu-support kanal att göra, speciellt inte när han själv säger att han aldrig bidragit med något, annat än att gnälla (hans ord var "ha en åsikt"). Så varför skulle han vara här?
<madbear> när fan handlade nåt om support här ?
<madbear> typ år sen..
<madbear> vi har morgonklubben för di som älskar sig själv
<madbear> får säga precis vad dom vill för... dom jobbar ju med data
<realubot> Barre: offtopic-snack är ju tillåtet i kanalen så att han inte håller sig till topic är i sig inget skäl att banna en person. Men visst, det handlar inte bara om att han har pratat offtopic. Det förstår ju jag också.
<madbear> sen har vi di arbetslösa
<Barre> nejdå... jag fick hjälp här förra veckan madbear
<madbear> packet som inte jobbar med data
<madbear> inte konsulter inom "IT"
<realubot> madbear: morgonklubben? Vad är det?
<madbear> du har väl sällan varit inne då på men runt 08
<madbear> fast mer för säg, till ett år sedan?
<madbear> så vare några som snackade om den koola hårdvaran som dom skulle installera osv osv
<madbear> bara massa självälskeri hit och dit
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Nej, då är jag sällan här.
<Barre> men jösses va bittra människor det finns här...
<madbear> madbear bitter? jösses
<realubot> Bittra?
<realubot> Jag är inte särskilt bitter.
<madbear> unban på killen, sluta leka nåt
<realubot> madbear ställer upp på folk som är i underläge.
<madbear> alltid
<realubot> Det är ett som är säkert.
<madbear> realubot: kom till #bitter
<madbear> :DDDDDDD
<madbear> fan
<madbear> den va tagen
<realubot> swecarp: gecko is out.
<realubot> swecarp: Bannad.
<realubot> Now you know.
<swecarp> realubot:   vad har hänt nu då
<realubot> swecarp: Han, Barre och HakanS bråkade. Därefter blev han bannad. Typ. Läs loggen om du vill veta mer: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/09/18/%23ubuntu-se.html
<Spookan> Vem är det som har hand om www.ubuntu.se ?
<realubot> swecarp: Det är väl Rune.K m.fl?
<realubot> Little John?
<realubot> Spookan: Det är personer som inte drog jämnt med personerna bakom ubuntu-se.org förr i tiden.
<realubot> SÃ¥ dom skapade ett eget forum, typ.
<HakanS> Spookan: Det kan du kolla här: https://www.iis.se/domaner/free/whois?token_time=1347989723&token=972a3e07d319c670932aa9cef220beba&domain=ubuntu.se
<madbear> frontar ubuntu-se "gemenskapen"
<madbear> haha realubot vilket skämt :D
<Spookan> HakanS: Hm ok.
<realubot> madbear: Vad då?
<madbear> vilken gemenskap? :D
<realubot> madbear: Den som finns. Om det finns någon. :)
<madbear> det jag menar...
<realubot> Spookan: Det är dåligt drag i gemensapen. Du får i uppgift att styra upp Ubuntu Sverige. Lycka till.
<realubot> *gemenskapen
<realubot> Spookan: Vi förväntar oss snabba resultat.
<realubot> madbear: Så. Jag har löst problemet.
<gusnan> realubot, Vilken insats! *applåderar*
<Spookan> realubot: Nä, men kan ju vara kul att hjälpa till mer än att vika proteiner, Därav vara med på mötet och kolla vad som sägs, jag sitter ju endå så mycket vid datorn, kan jag endå hitta på något som gynnar Ubuntu Sverige den tiden så tycker ju jag att det kan vara bra.
<madbear> Spookan: e möte när?
<madbear> realubot: ska du på möte?
<segoflic> tja madbear
<madbear> segoflic: WZUP DAWG
<segoflic> madbear: Durå!
<madbear> :DDDDDDDDDDD
<segoflic> LägeT?
<madbear> fint vettu, hur gåre med cisco?
 * HakanS informerar om att mötet på #ubuntu-se-mote startar om 10 minuter.
<Spookan> madbear: Klockan 20:00 ikväll.
<segoflic> madbear: Ah, fick VG på CCNA3 teoriprov. Vet inte hur det har gått med praktiska än. CCNA4 började igår :<
<Spookan> HakanS: Bara att hoppa in nu då?
<madbear> bra jobbat Spookan
<madbear> segoflic:  :D
<madbear> fan e jag nya realubot , tabbar mig fel
<segoflic> madbear: :D
<segoflic> Javafan!
<segoflic> sluta upp med det
<HakanS> Spookan: Ja, det går bra att hoppa in nu.
<Spookan> Hm, jag har ju inget launchpad namn?
<HakanS> Spookan: Inte så noga idag.
<Spookan> Ok..
<David-A> dilemma på tv "Den dansande detektiven" SVT1 22:00-23:35 och "Tecken i skyn" Kunskapskanalen 22:00-22:50. båda dokumentärer men första låter som krim.serie och andra som biblisk katastroffilm med döda fåglar som faller från skyn
<einand> David-A: handlar dom om på riktigt då?
<David-A> ja, samma fast på riktigt kan man säga, har fastnat för domedagstrillern på kunskapskanalen
<einand>  ok
<einand> nytt humblebundle ute
<ispookan> Nä... Natt på er..
<David-A> det ser ut som de håller på att bygga upp en naturlig förklaring till varför så många fåglar skrämts upp mitt i natten: ufon
<David-A> nä, det blev inte ufon, den krystade förklaringen blev fyrverkerier
<realubot> Jag pratade med en person som påstår att han dator blev snabbare när han köpte en ny skärm. Hans gamla skärm blev svart. Vad säger ni om det? Jag tycker det låter otroligt att det skulle gå fortare för honom att surfa på nätet med ny skärm. Vad tror ni?
<realubot> Den enda förklaringen jag har är att hans gamla skärm hade dålig responstid p.g.a. att skärmen var på väg att gå sönder och att den nya skärmen fungerar bättre p.g.a. det.
<realubot> Det låter märkligt men jag vet inte vad som skulle göra att hans dator blir snabbare för att han byter skärm?
<realubot> Han påstår att framförallt surf går snabbare jämfört med innan ...
<realubot> Vad säger ni IT-proffs?
<madbear> kan det ha varit en sån mac där datorn är i skärmen?
<madbear> :D
<David-A> realubot: skärmar kan identifiera sig med EDID så att grafiken kan ställa in upplösning och bildfrekvens efter vad skärmen klarar. (t.ex 1024x768 och 60Hz) skärmen kan ge en inställning som "ser bättre ut", men märkbart snabbare, knappast
<einand> enda jag möjligtvis väldigt avlägset kan tänka mig, är extremt, extremt, extremt dåliga drivare för skärmen
<einand> i got exlusive access to 15 minutes preview of Hobbit the movie, but not sure of if i'm going to watch it, it feels like its to long and will destroy the full move later
<HakanS> realubot: Det kan vara ett liknande fenomen som jag har med bilen. Jag tycker att den accelererar snabbare och har bättre väghållning efter att jag tvättat och vaxat den. :)
<einand> HakanS: tja, accar snabbare och drar mindre bensin stämmer
<einand> väghållningen kan bero på bättre luftmotstånd
<einand> en vaxad bil drar i snitt 3% mindre bensin, än en sketen bil
<_Trullo> jodå, troligt
<David-A> einand: tvärtom, jmf båtar, en vaxad båt har högre motstånd än en sketen, el jämför golfboll, det är buckligheten som minskar luftmotståndet
<David-A> en vaxad bil går sämre
<einand> David-A: inte enligt mytbusters
<einand> en golfboll har ju symetriskta hål, gjorda för minska luftmotståndet, deet har inte lacken i en bil. (min spontana teori iaf)
<David-A> einand: nä, det är det smutsen ska va till för, tänkte jag
<David-A> einand: det finns 19900 mythbustervideor på yt, jag är tillbaks till midnatt
<einand> David-A: specialavsnitt, med bilar dom testa hur mycket hjulen skulle vara pumpade, vaxa, vindrag om man låg bakom andra bilar..
<einand> nervevade rutor vs ac
<einand> hum.. och en massa för att fylla 1h program
<David-A> bara 2890 videor om mythbuster och bilar, tillbaks om en kvart
<David-A> x_link redo?
<HakanS> David-A: x_link är inte inne i kanalen.
<David-A> hmm, såg just det.
<David-A> är einand reserv? eller alla på en gång?
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<David-A> gör 00:00-dansen!
<David-A> x_link är tillbaka! \o/
<einand> 00:00:15  * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<einand> 00:00:20 < David-A> gör 00:00-dansen!
<einand> David-A: för att vara vikarie så gjorde du helt fel ;)
 * einand gör 00:05 dansen, 5 minuter senare 5 minuter bättre 5 minuter av dynet 19 sept 2012
<David-A> einand: jo, jag såg det, det blev inte som förra gången. men övning ger träning.
<einand> Spookan: vaken?
<realubot> Tydligen inte.
<einand> oj, viste inte att jag hade sådana krafter
<einand> 00:59:13 < einand> Spookan: vaken?
<einand> 00:59:18 -!- Spookan [~Spookan@unaffiliated/spooky/x-7387351] has quit [Read error: Connection reset by peer]
<einand> 00:59:30 < realubot> Tydligen inte.
<einand> 00:59:31 < einand> oj, viste inte att jag hade sådana krafter
<realubot> Hur är läget med er då?
 * realubot konstaterar att det är en ENORM skillnad mellan att kopiera en stor fil och att kopiera samma mängd data som småfiler.
<realubot> The channel is tråkig.
<David-A> onoffs och experts konkurser är mitt fel
#ubuntu-se 2012-09-19
<realubot> David-A: Det har jag alltid misstänkt.
<realubot> Att det var du som låg bakom det.
<realubot> ;)
<realubot> David-A: Varför är det ditt fel då?
<David-A> på onoff blev man antastad av telefonabonemangförsäljare i entren som onoff bjudit dit, eller fick betalt att ha där. så irriterande att jag sluta gå till onoff. det var flera år sen.
<David-A> på expert lät jag bli att köpa en skärm av hyfsat kvalite o hyfsat pris fast tidigare årsmodell.
<David-A> så expert var nog inte mitt fel, egentligen
<David-A> (hittade nyare o bättre skärm på annat ställe)
<realubot> Jag tror MediaMarkt har stor skuld i OnOffs och Experts konkurs. Har Expert gått i konkurs?
<David-A> realubot: har du konstiga om-mappningar av ditt tangentbord?
<David-A> expert.se
<realubot> David-A: Ommappningar? Vad menar du med det?
<David-A> Olika inställningar, vilka knappar som gör vad. Lite vanligt är att byta plats på CapsLock o Ctrl. Några idealister har Dvorak i st f Qwerty.
<realubot> einand: http://www.regeringen.se/sb/d/16248/a/195279
<realubot> einand: http://www.svt.se/nyheter/sverige/polisen-ska-fa-anvanda-fra
<David-A> jag har ingenting med onoffs och experts konkurser att göra
<David-A> jag är inte inblandad i panaxia på någåt sätt
<David-A> jag äter ganska nyttigt och betalar tv-licensen
<David-A> beatrice ask är en bra minister som vill oss alla trygghet och väl
<David-A> jag lovar att försöka skaffa en hälsosammare dygnsrytm
<David-A> gonatt alla
<realubot> Hehe.
<Spookan> God morgon på er!
<Dynamit> Godmorgon på alla glada
<Dynamit> Vad jag är nöjd med resultatet av programmet jag har programmerat sist är :D Visserligen inte helt färdigt men den är absolut användbar nu
<HakanS> God morgon
<HakanS> Väldigt smidigt med Ubuntu One när man vill synka filer mellan datorer och mobiler.
<coffe> kan man deligera PTR uppslaningar med i bind ?  så jag inte för hela min 48 måste slå upp alla på samma ställe  ? ( ipv6)
<HakanS> ! Ops |Någon som kan ta bort anslaget om loco-mötet?
<ubot2> Någon som kan ta bort anslaget om loco-mötet?: Hjälp! Nafallo, Philip5, johanbr, amelia, HeMan, Barre, bamsefar!
<HakanS> realubot: Hej
<realubot> "Hemelektronikkedjan Expert har ansökt om konkurs.
<realubot> Nu utlovar vd:n Magne Solberg en monsterrea inom kort."
<realubot> Hakan_S: Hej hej.
<Hakan_S> Kanske läge att avvakta med inköp av hemelektronik.
<Hakan_S> Sedan är det ju inget som vd:n kan lova. Det är ju faktiskt konkursförvaltaren som sköter företaget nu.
<pikanso> hi
<HeMan> Haloj!
<ispookan> Hej hej!
* Nafallo changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | http://ubuntu-se.org
<pikanso> http://s16.postimage.org/k4c76r4mb/DSC00939l_R.jpg
<pikanso> todays catch
<ispookan> Tebax till jobbet.. :/
<HakanS> Någon som vet hur man kan ladda hem tv-program från SVTPlay? Det fungerar inte längre med pirateplayer.
<bamsefar> HakanS: Du kan ju spela dem där istället?
<HakanS> bamsefar: Förvisso. Men jag vill titta på det på TV:n. Jag har en gammal tjock-TV utan HDMI-kontakt.
<madbear> HakanS: finns flera sätt att tanka hem på
<madbear> addons till webbläsaren är ett
<realubot> madbear: HakanS Privata samtal tas med fördel i pm.
<madbear> realubot: vad säg du?
<realubot> madbear: Jag tycker det är olämpligt att du och HakanS använder kanalen för att uppmana till piratkopiering av upphovsrättsskyddat material på svtplay..
<HakanS> Jag har tillägget DownloadHelper i Firefox, men det fungerar inte nu längre på svtplay.
<madbear> ja det e sant realubot
 * realubot ringer polisen och anmäler HakanS för stöld av upphovsrättsskyddat material.
<realubot> Jag är trött på att den här kanalen har blivit ett tillhåll för piratkopierare.
<realubot> Stack ni och gömde er eller?
<gusnan> realubot, jävla troll.
<realubot> gusnan: :(
<HakanS> realubot: Det är inte olagligare att spara det som strömmas på SVTPlay, än att spela in tv-sändningarna på Video.
<HakanS> Med andra ord. Det är inte olagligt alls.
<realubot> HakanS: Okej. DÃ¥ tar jag tillbaka allt jag har sagt.
 * realubot gör en pudel.
<maxjezy> tjena realubot
<maxjezy> har du kvar scriptet för youtube downloading
<realubot> madbear: Sch. Inte så högt.
 * realubot blänger på tab-tangenten.
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag har inte kvar skriptet.
<realubot> HakanS: rtmpdump?
<realubot> HakanS: Det är väl det som pirateplay använder?
<einand> HakanS: faktiskt är lagarna sådna att det är olagligt att spara det som strömmas på svt, men inte det som broadcastas i luften
<UkuleleSolen> God eftermiddag!
<zoktar> behöver ge lite folk en bok som ubuntu unleashed 2012, fast på svenska, några tips?
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Hakuna Ubuntu!
<realubot> zoktar: Ubuntuboken?
<zoktar> nice tack
<UkuleleSolen> Nu har det knasat sig helt och hållet för mig vad gäller montering av diskar :(
<HakanS> einand: Vilken lag hänvisar du till?
<UkuleleSolen> Misstänker jag oavsiktligt grävde i något jag inte skulle röra.
<realubot> zoktar: Det är i.o.f.s. en nybörjarbok: http://ubuntuboken.se/
<UkuleleSolen> Skulle behöva hitta något sätt att återställa alla sökvägar till externa diskar
<realubot> zoktar: http://ubuntuboken.se/showcats.php
<johanbr> UkuleleSolen: vad är problemet?
<johanbr> vanligtvis monteras de under /media/[disk id]
<UkuleleSolen> johanbr: Tex när jag ska montera en av diskarna får jag läsa "Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<UkuleleSolen> Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE
<UkuleleSolen> library. Either mount the volume as root, or rebuild NTFS-3G with integrated
<UkuleleSolen> FUSE support and make it setuid root. Please see more information at
<UkuleleSolen> http://tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-faq/#unprivileged"
<johanbr> UkuleleSolen: har du lagt till nåt i /etc/fstab ?
<realubot> zoktar: Grunderna i Linux kanse? http://www.bokus.com/bok/9789144065762/grunderna-i-linux/
<realubot> Dyr som stryk. :(
<UkuleleSolen> johanbr: Den filen har jag, veterligen bara tittat i. Men på något vis verkar felet ligga där nånstans
<johanbr> kan du lägga /etc/fstab på pastebin och posta länk?
<UkuleleSolen> ska bli
<realubot> zoktar: Jag tror att Unleashed håller högre nivå va?
<realubot> zoktar: Att Ubuntuboken och Grunderna i Linux är lite mer grundläggande än Unleashed.
<UkuleleSolen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1215017/
<realubot> HakanS: Hur gick anställningsintervjun i dag då?
<zoktar> skulle vart nice med en 12.04 bok
<zoktar> tänkte försöka convertera lite windows folk
<einand> realubot: var väl ändå rätt bra pris?
<HakanS> realubot: Det kändes som att det gick bra.
<realubot> zoktar: Ubuntu Guide är ju bra men inte på svenska vad jag vet: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/index.html
<realubot> zoktar: Och Ubuntu Manual: http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<realubot> einand: Jag tycker 300+ kr är mycket pengar för en bok.
<realubot> zoktar: Tyvärr inte på sv.
<einand> HakanS: vad för interju?
<realubot> Aftonbladet har gjort om sin webbsida.
<einand> realubot: var ju snart en vecka sedan
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Jag märkte att sidan så annorlunda ut först nu.
<einand> tråkigt att ingången till skatteverket nu är upptäckt
<UkuleleSolen> realubot: Någon teori om vad som är felet med min etc/fstab?
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Nej. Tyvärr.
<realubot> einand: Har du vetat om den?
<realubot> einand: Det är du och svartis.
<johanbr> UkuleleSolen: du borde inte behöva allt det där
<UkuleleSolen> realubot: Finns det inget sätt att återställa datat? Som att när jag stoppar i diskarna nästa gång är det som att det var för första gången
<johanbr> prova att kommentera ut alla rader med /media (sätt # i början av raden)
<UkuleleSolen> johanbr: ska bli
<UkuleleSolen> sedan spara o starta om eller?
<johanbr> ska inte behövas mer än att spara filen
<johanbr> och ev. koppla ur/sätta i externa hårddiskar
<UkuleleSolen> spännande. Ska prova
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Jag vet inte. Det hade ju varit bra om du hade tagit en backup på filen innan du editerade den. Men det är ju lätt att vara efterklok.
<realubot> einand: You're a hacker.
<UkuleleSolen> Å, det funkar nu :)
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Du är skyldig johanbr ett tack och kanske även en puss?
<UkuleleSolen> *kastar över ett par cyber-muffins*
<realubot> HakanS: Har du sett det här? Det kanske förklarar varför pirateplayer inte fungerar längre? Kolla sista posten i tråden.
<realubot> "Vi byter nu leverantör för strömmande video på våra webbplatser. I samband med det byter vi även teknik för Flashvideo – vi går ifrån RTMP och använder i stället HTTP Dynamic Streaming."
<realubot> HakanS: Och här är länken: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=204&t=56823
<realubot> HakanS: http://blogg.svt.se/testbild/2012/09/ny-streamingteknik-for-svt-play/
<HakanS> einand: http://kontakt.svtplay.se/org/svt-play/d/spela-in-fran-svt-play/
 * realubot går och lägger sig.
<realubot> I'm too old for this.
<einand> någon här som har Firefox installerat?
<einand> version 15 eller nyare?
<einand> ispookan: ios6 om 8 minuter
<ispookan> einand: ;)
<ispookan> Det kommer säkert att bli överbelastat.. ;)
<einand> ispookan: Fått en session innan det blev överbelastat så tror nog jag kommer ha nere det om ca 30 min som ETA:n säger
<ispookan> einand: Hehe ok, jag får väl testa sen när jag är hema..
<einand> http://www.dn.se/nyheter/varlden/tysk-varning-for-internet-explorer
<dodel> Hejsan!!!!!!!!!!!11
<dodel> Jag ska få en  Sun Microsystemsserver. Vad tycker ni att jag ska använda den till? :)
<dodel> Kan man spela spel på en sådan server?
<Spookan> dodel: Jag har ingen aning.
<einand> Spookan: då är ios6 snart installerat
<einand> dodel: web och databas
<dodel> einand: Jahap :)
<Spookan> einand: Gött, ska backupa min och testa här med.
<dodel> Tror ni linux fungerar på den?
<dodel> VÄrt mycket pengar?
<johanbr> 1. antagligen 2. knappast (om den inte är väldigt ny)
<einand> 3, Varför skulle du få den om den var värt en massa pengar?
<dodel> Pratar do med mej?
<Spookan> einand: IOS6 hämtas...
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Tjenis! ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: tjena tomten
<EzKurdistanIm> allt väl?
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Allt bra idag?
<Spookan> Bara bra här hehe..
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: hur mår grannen? :)
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Inte sett honom idag. ;)
<HakanS> Godkväll.
<Spookan> einand: Så gick det med det. Iphonen i återställningsläge :/
<EzKurdistanIm> HakanS: :) tjena granne
<HakanS> EzKurdistanIm: Tjena.
<einand> Spookan: glömde bort lösenordet, så körde ny installation
<HakanS> einand: Var har du läst att det är olagligt att spara dataströmmen från svtplay?
<EzKurdistanIm> HakanS: hur mår frugan?
 * EzKurdistanIm börjar närma sig 2000 inlägg på forumet (ubuntu-se.org)
<EzKurdistanIm> snyft
<EzKurdistanIm> :P
<dodel> Ingen som har något annat tips som jag kan använda min Sun Microsystems server till?
<andol> dodel: Vad vill du använda den till? Vad använder du andra servrar till?
<dodel> andol: Försöka använda dom som dom vore en helt vanlig dator :)
<dodel> Undra om man kan spela Doom 1 på den
<HakanS> EzKurdistanIm: Hon mår bra.
<EzKurdistanIm> HakanS: :) hon uppskatta hjälpen du gav häromdagen?
<HakanS> EzKurdistanIm: Hon ser det inte som att jag hjälper henne. Hon ser det som att det är min plikt. ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> HakanS: :) det är sant. det kanske det är också?
<HakanS> EzKurdistanIm: Ja. I ett förhållande så hjälps man åt.
<EzKurdistanIm> hmm expert verkar gått i konkurs
<andol> dodel: Det låter lite omständigt. I övrigt så är det ju väldig skillnad på Sun-server och Sun-server, på samma vis som det är skillnad på pc-dator och pc-dator.
<HakanS> EzKurdistanIm: Precis som i en ubuntu-gemenskap.
<EzKurdistanIm> HakanS: :) bra det.
<EzKurdistanIm> HakanS: :) sant.
<EzKurdistanIm> linux-relaterad fråga. för väcka kanalen till liv: Vilken Linux distribution var först med att automatisk fixa beroenden åt en (syftar på pakethanterare)?
<EzKurdistanIm> observera menar självklart binära paket
<EzKurdistanIm> och inget annat
<Spookan> Redhat?
<EzKurdistanIm> Vinnaren får öl av HakanS och som jag bjuder
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: :) bra nära, men fel.
<Spookan> Mandrake då?
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: jepp. nu är HakanS skyldig dig en öl.
<EzKurdistanIm> fan detta var ej skoj. den som var vaken svara :P.
<Spookan> Haha..
<EzKurdistanIm> vinnaren nu får gå ut på romantisk middag med HakanS som Barre bekostar. frågan är följande;"hur gammal är x i år?".
 * HakanS funderar faktiskt på att ha någon form av tävling därvinsten är "Ubuntuboken".
<dodel> Vad säger ni. Ska jag ta emot servern? :)
<HakanS> *där vinsten
<EzKurdistanIm> HakanS: :) tror romantisk middag med dig slår en ubuntubok
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Jag har ingen aning på den.. ;)
<andol> dodel: Återigen, beror ju helt på vad det är för Sun-server; ifall det är något hyfsat modernt eller något antikt som mest låter och drar ström.
<EzKurdistanIm> vinnaren av följande fråga får kolla på film hemma hos Spookan när denne lånar grannens filmer för kolla hos sig med sin apple tv. nu till själva frågan. vilken kärnversion kommer ubuntu 12.10 skippa med?
<Spookan> Haha!
<EzKurdistanIm> *skeppa med
<andol> HakanS: Som i den här boken http://www.amazon.com/Official-Ubuntu-Book-The-Edition/dp/0132748509? Tja, åtminstone tidigare upplaga jag har bläddrat i har i alla fall varit rätt vettig.
<Spookan> Den kan väl alla här och jag har ju så liten lägenhet. ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: :) det är ju tanken. så folk vaknar och inte missar chansen kolla film tillsammans med dig.
<HakanS> andol: Nej. Denna är det: http://www.adlibris.com/se/product.aspx?isbn=9186841068
 * HakanS vågar inte vara kvar längre ;)  Kanske blir utlottad helt och hållet
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Det räcker att du kommer så drar vi på nån fet HD film så du får känna powern med Apple. :P
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: :) visst. dock är det ju dumt om jag svarar på min egna fråga.
<EzKurdistanIm> jag hade ju ändå tänkt komma
<EzKurdistanIm> :P
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: :P
<dodel> andol: Jag vet inte. Det var ett stort gäng där nere på universitetet
<dodel> Riktigt stora
<dodel> Som ett litet kylskåp
<Spookan> dodel: Nu blev jag nyfiken, skulle du få ett gäng gratis eller vad?
<johanbr> EzKurdistanIm: jag tror det är 3.6 som är tänkt
<EzKurdistanIm> johanbr: korrekt. grattis då har du vunnit en kväll hos Spookan :).
<Spookan> Måste väl vara mer?
<EzKurdistanIm> johanbr: eller förresten fel.
<Spookan> x och x11 är inte samma?
<deekeff> jag har ubuntuboken.
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: jepp.
<deekeff> men bara för att skolan kräver det :)
<deekeff> kurdo
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Ok, för minns jag hade x i den första redhat jag testade för över 10 år sen något...
<deekeff> bytte namn till Xorg
<Spookan> På den tiden fick man väl köra "startx" själv med..
<EzKurdistanIm> pris: en kväll med realubot. jag betalar kvällen. dock måste det vara något romantisk och som kanske leder till att realubot får känna prov på en dejt. nu till frågan. vad är skillnad mellan opensource och freesoftware?
<deekeff> Spookan: det gör jag fortfarande :)
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: den är äldre. fortsätt :).
<dodel> Spookan: Ja.Gratis
<Spookan> Open source kan du dela med dig och ändra av källkoden medans free software får du bara köra gratis utan tillgång till källkoden?
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: fel.
<EzKurdistanIm> fortsätt
<Spookan> Är du säker?
<EzKurdistanIm> jepp :)
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: :) tänk freesoftware i form av stallman och inte freeware i windows världen
<Spookan> Jaha
<EzKurdistanIm> pris: damsugare från mig. fråga: kom hönan eller ägget först? :)
<Spookan> dodel: Nästan så du skulle tacka ja till en och skicka till mig.. ;) Jag betalar all frakt.
<andol> Spookan: Rent praktiskt, gällande vad du får göra med koden, är oftast begreepn open source och free software utbytbara. Skillnaden ligger snarare i bakomliggande värderingar; hurtillvida man fokuserar på den tekniska vinsten eller den etiska riktigheten.
<Spookan> andol: Ah ok.
<EzKurdistanIm> pris: swecarp bjuder på lunch hos sig. frågan lyder, varför namngav linus torvald sin kärna för just linux?
<Spookan> Pass :P
<Buse> Någon som vet updaterar min flash player från version: 11.2.202 till 11.3?
<EzKurdistanIm> Buse: installera google chrome.
<andol> Buse: Finns ens Flash 11.3 generellt för Linux?
<andol> (Utöver indirekt via Chrome alltså.)
<EzKurdistanIm> Buse: förresten välkommen hit. samma Buse som i ubuntu-se.org forumet?
<EzKurdistanIm> andol: nee. bara via ppapi.
<Buse> EzKurdistanIm: yes det är jag
<Buse> Har alltid nickat Buse :)
<Buse> andol:  Vet inte
<Spookan> Nä gott folk, nu sängen och någon dokumentär, vi ses alla.
<Buse>  nördar dock ett spel som heter "The Last Stand: Dead Zone" på face book
<Buse> den gråter över min flash player
<EzKurdistanIm> Buse: :) det var jag som svarade i support-sektion angående spotify.
<Buse> Allright
<Buse> dina kommandon funkar
<EzKurdistanIm> Buse: :) nice.
<Buse> men gjorde en återställning på datorn och installerade om dem uppdateringar jag hade och nu funkar allt priva
<Buse> har använt mig av Ubuntu 12.10 i ca 6mån
<Buse> hatar nu mera Windows
<EzKurdistanIm> Buse: det är bara installera chrome. lättast från deras sida. automatisk läggs också förråd upp och på så sätt får du alltid senaste stabila google chrome och flash.
<Buse> Linux lite svårare men jag har alltid gillat en utmaning
<Buse> EzKurdistanIm:
<EzKurdistanIm> Buse: 12.10 har ej kommit ut som stabilt ännu. blir lite svårt att du använt den i 6 månader :P.
<Buse> aa
<Buse> 12.04
<EzKurdistanIm> :)
<Buse> Hur gör man när man får en deb fil?
<Buse> brb
<Buse> back
<swecarp> jag vet svaret EzKurdistanIm
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: till vilken av frågorna? :)
<swecarp> varför det heter linux
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: :) svara gärna.
<swecarp> Torvalds använde ursprungligen Minix som sitt huvudsakliga system som han senare ersatte med Linux. Han namngav först sitt nya system till Freax (en kombination av free och freak och bokstaven X för att indikera att det handlar om ett Unix-system), men hans vän Ari Lemmke som administrerade FTP-servern där Linuxkärnan först placerades för nerladdning, gav katalogen namnet linux.
<swecarp> det är vad jag hittade EzKurdistanIm
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: :) mm fusk, men ja det stämmer.
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  vadå fusk
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: nu bjuder du dig själv på lunch :P.
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: :) du använde dig av google.
<swecarp> ja det var billigast så
<swecarp> ja jag var inne på att det var linu från linus samt xwét i från det fria
<Spookan> Då är frågan, varför döpte kompisen mappen till Linux då?
<EzKurdistanIm> :) finns ju de som också menar att linus som gillar sitt namn bara tog bort s och la till x
<EzKurdistanIm> eftersom x som i sin tur kommer från *nix
<Spookan> Det där Minix, var det före MSdos?
<Spookan> Nä som sagt, natt på er.. :P
<swecarp> http://mageiasv.blogspot.se/
<WASD> Jag använder irssi i screen och åäö funkar inte helt rätt. När jag skriver i"ö" så ser jag ö i min input. Men när jag skickar texten blir den korrekt för både mig och andra
<WASD> Jag har hållit på och krångla en massa med encodings de senasta dagarna och nu får andra det jag skrier korrekt i alla fall och jag ser vad andra skriver korrekt.
<EzKurdistanIm> WASD: kollat om ut-8 fungerar korrekt för dig?
<EzKurdistanIm> med irssi
<EzKurdistanIm> jag kör inte nörd grejer som irssi
<EzKurdistanIm> dock finns det flera här :)
<WASD> det känns som att det är något fel med hur ncurses tar in input
<WASD> jag har ändrat locale också fram och tillbaks
 * EzKurdistanIm ska leka med kudden. ha det gott folk.
<ispookan> einand: Pillar du nått med ios 6?
<David-A> Spookan: tack för att fixade foldingservern, nu samlar jag poäng igen
<Spookan> David-A: Jag ska se om jag fick in mina 10k, annars så skippar jag det.
<David-A> Spookan: skippar vad? ta inte ifrån mej mina poäng bara
<David-A> vilka dansar inatt?
 * David-A gör 00:00-dansen
<David-A> kom igen alla
<David-A> nähä
<Spookan> David-A: Jag kan inte röra dina poäng.
<David-A> fint
<Spookan> Nepp, inga 10k där inte. De gav mig bara 3k. Så jag kommer inte att vika mer. Lycka till David-A. :P
<David-A> Spookan: hur vet du hur många poäng du borde få innan du fått dem?
<Spookan> David-A: Programmet talar om det.
<Spookan> Men jag kommer att ge datorkraft till "Seti at Home" istället, där får man sina poäng som man ska.
<David-A> Spookan: ja, ömsesidigt tänkande är bra. tänk alla andra planeter där de förbrukar miljarders med gigaflops för att leta efter oss. :)
<einand> Spookan: japp
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
<realubot> Nu är jag tillbaka efter några timmars skönhetssömn.
<Spookan> realubot: Välkommen tillbaka.
<realubot> Spookan: Tackar tackar. Det är jag som ska tacka.
<realubot> Att Expert rear ut grejer med upp till 25% rabatt säger kanske inte så mycket med tanke på att Expert brukar ligga ganska högt i pris? :S
<einand> inte gigaflops.,, utan flippflops
<Spookan> realubot: Seedar du de där Ubuntu Remix?
<einand> Spookan: släng in ios6 själv ännu?
<David-A> Spookan: i stället för att vi letar efter deras signaler, låt oss *sända* signaler avsedda för dem.
<David-A> vi sänder redan (ofrivilligt som bieffekt) tv-program ut i rymden. låt oss skicka roliga historier i stället, som inte är så avskräckande
<David-A> kan du nån bra historia som rymdvarelser kan tänkas gilla?
<einand> Det var engång en tysk en dansk och en  bellman
<Spookan> einand: Mm, inte pillat med det än..
<David-A> einand: bra början, men ska det inte vara "det var en gång en Klingon, en Xyrilian och en Marsian..."
<einand> David-A: förtsätter ju att våra utomjordiska vänner vet vad våra påhittade utomjordinarns namn är
<David-A> jamen alltså, de måste ju lära sig engelska, vi kan ju knappast lära oss deras språk
<David-A> (eller deras star-trek-karaktärer)
<Spookan> Nä, ska testa att kela med kudden igen, vi ses alla.
<David-A> syns till dansen i morrn
<einand> David-A universalt översättare, sådan dom har i startregk
<einand> fattarula
<David-A> förr fanns alta vista babelfish översättare, men den är omlänkad till microsoft bing översättare nu. den tror jag inte klara interplanetariska (har ej provat)
<einand> translate.google.com?
<David-A> google translate klarar inte klingon heller. med klingon-exempel från wikipedia tror den att det är albanska
<einand> då är det helt enkelt upp till våra alaiens att förstå oss
<maxjezy> okej, så här är det, jag vill skaffa ett fejk facebook konto
<maxjezy> hur skyddar jag mig
<maxjezy> så jag kan förbli anonym
<maxjezy> till min ip adress
<David-A> ska du dölja det för facebock eller för vanliga användare? tillåter facebocks regler att man ha flera konton i hemlighet för dem?
<einand> jag har 5 identiereter på facebook, aldrig haft några problem med det
<Markk> Jag har 2 identiteter.
<David-A> einand: om du använder samma dator (ip) eller samma webbläsare (kakor) så vet väl fb redan att det är samma.
<David-A> einand: har du läst fb's regler? vad säger de?
<maxjezy> David-A, är man skitzofren behöver man fler än 1 identitet även på facebook
<maxjezy> mina andra jag vill vara lite mer anonyma
<David-A> maxjezy: för vanliga användare? eller för facebock? och vad står det i reglerna (jag läser alltid reglerna innan jag registrerar mej, men har inte läst fb's)
<maxjezy> aja, jag får gå på öppet wifi med en enhet endast för den facebooken
<maxjezy> en billig androidenhet duger
<David-A> maxjezy: du har inte svarat på nån av frågorna. men antar av svaret att det är fb du vill inte ska veta. räcker det inte att vanliga användare inte vet?
<segoflic> VArför vill man ha flera facebookkonton?
<segoflic> vad är poängen?
<einand> segoflic: olika kontaktnät, och förlite tillförlitelse till facebooks säkerhet
<segoflic> einand: Förstår fortfarande inte poängen.
<einand> ett privat ett ett offentligt liv
<segoflic> vad har du på ditt "offentliga" liv som du inte har på ditt "privata"?
<einand> olika vänner, olika statusar
<segoflic> Vet du hur jag skiljer dom åt?
<einand> nix
<segoflic> mitt privata liv sköter jag irl!
<segoflic> Internet är internet och kommer alltid vara internet
<einand> precis, därför skapar man flera konton
<segoflic> att ha flera konton på facebook tycker jag är löjligt. Som att man skulle skämmas vem man är.
<segoflic> Och vill du kunna skriva statusinlägg som inte "släkten" ska få se, så är det enkelt åtgärdat utan att behöva skapa ett till konto.
<einand> nja, handar väl inte om att släkten inte får se, eftersom dom får se mer än resten
<einand> utan för att slippa en massa strul
<segoflic> Som sagt. Enkelt åtgärdat, vilka som får se vad.
<einand> vilket facebook flera gånger visa att dom fuckat upp
<segoflic> Aldrig för mig
<segoflic> Men du ska inte skriva ett inlägg om du inte står för det heller. Så då spelar det ju ingen roll vilka som ser det.. Tycker jag. Men men, vi är olika.
<einand> jastår för allt som står i mina inlägg, dock så bö och skall inte allmänheten få reda på allting
<madbear_> einand: som dom säger då: då ska det inte postas online
<einand> madbear_: men finns ju grupper som bör ha reda på det
<madbear_> räkna inte med att något du gör på fejjan inte kan läcka ut
<einand> skriver ju knappast något hemligt där, utan mest att det är bekvämt att särskilja det privata och profiotonella livet
<madbear_> får man ens ha två konton?
<einand> spelar roll
<gusnan> "det professionella livet" - på facebook? Seriöst?
<madbear_> såg i bästa tidningen här om dagen att en norsk blivit avstängd för att han hette stranger i efternamn :P
<madbear_> dom e väl bra petiga facebook
<madbear_> tex så kör dom väl en algoritm för att hitta om du har riktigt namn eller ej
<einand> gusnan: ja, bilar sig ett kontaktnät med affärsbekanat och kollegor
<madbear_> tex du är reggad som släkt med massa folk men du har annat namn
#ubuntu-se 2012-09-20
<madbear_> alla dina syskon har samma efternamn förutom du
<madbear_> och du e ogift och kille...
<einand> bara scanna in sitt ID och skicka in
<madbear_> jo men jag menar om man har fakenamn...
<einand> dock tror jag det är extrmt få fejkare som får sina konton avstängda, känns som alla artiklar i media är betalada av facebook för att skräma folk att avsluta sina konton
<madbear_> jo det här fallet jag tog upp hände en jag känner
<madbear_> och det gick nog till som jag skrev ovan
<madbear_> han fick ju bara byta till sitt riktiga namn
<madbear_> och det är nog rätt viktigt för FB att dom håller fake och spam borta
<David-A> einand: det går tydligen enkelt att skilja jobb o privat på fb, men du ska ha olika konton med olika ipadresser för "att slippa strul"?
<einand> David-A: varför två olika ip, hur skall dom bevisa att jag inte sitter bakom ett NAT?
<einand> måste finnas miljontals familjer/jobb där flera personer delar dator, eller internet
<David-A> einand: ja, det är väl därför fb inte reagerar när det är några (få) konton på en dator. men jag menar din avvägning, varför krångla till det med flera konton, t.o.m på olika datorer, för att "slippa strul", när de säger att det enkelt går att skilja med ett konto?
<einand> David-A: för jag litar inte på facebok
<einand> sedan så finns det andra faktorer med, jag vill inte blanda ihop mitt privatliv och mitt offentliga liv, så när jag är privat vill jag inte se all skit
<einand> respektive tvärt om
<einand> så även om jag själv kan begränsa vem som ser vad, går det inte ha olika profiler på vad jag kan se när
<realubot> Spookan: Jag seedar inget allas just nu och har aldrig seedat Remix.
<realubot> maxjezy: Använd Tor Browser Bundle och logga in på Facebook med https.
<realubot> maxjezy: Använd din vanliga webbläsare när du loggar in på ditt "riktiga" Facebook-konto och tor Browser Bundle när du ansluter till fejk-kontot. Jag tror knappast Facebook märker att du är samma person då.
<realubot> maxjezy: https-inloggningen behövs ju för att att Tor exit node inte ska sniffa ditt lösen.
<realubot> Den kanske är standard nu ...
<realubot> einand: Dock så ser ju Facebook enkelt att det är samma person och inte flera personer bakom en NAT om dom gör en textanalys på texten som tillhör konton med samma IP.
 * realubot gör mun-mot-mun-metoden på kanalen.
<einand> tfacebook kommentar är fortfast förliten för det
<realubot> Jag använder inte Java och har knappt saknat det heller.
 * realubot undrar om en normal användare har så stort behov av Java.
<einand> realubot: jag använder enbart java när jag lirar minecraft
<realubot> einand: Okay.
<realubot> Varför lämnar webbläsaren ut Browser Plugin Details?
<realubot> Vad är fördelen med det? Det avslöjar ju användarens identitet?
 * realubot kollar på Par i terapi.
<realubot> Det här kallar jag socialporr.
<realubot> Bra svt!
<realubot> Oprah Winfrey kan dra något gammalt över sig.
<andol> realubot: Gissningsvis för att webbsiten i fråga ska ha möjlighet att servera innehåll baserat på webbläsaren förmåga att hantera. Lite utav samma anledning som att headerna Accept, Accept-encoding, etc skickas?
<realubot> andol: Ja. Jag misstänker det också men är det så viktigt?
<andol> realubot: Avvägningen mellan för- och nackdelar har jag ingen direkt uppfattning om, besvarade bara vad den (potentiella) fördelen är.
<realubot> andol: Hur många webbidor anpassar innehållet om man t.ex. har QuickTime-plugin eller ej? Det känns som om webbsajterna struntar i den här informationen och serverar mig ett innehåll oberoende av dett.
<realubot> *detta
<andol> realubot: Som sagt så har jag ingen uppfattning kring den faktiska avvägningen.
<realubot> andol: Nehe.
<realubot> Jag ifrågasätter den praktiska nyttan av detta. Jag ska testa att stänga av detta i Fx (om det går) för att se om det gör någon skillnad.
<realubot> Hm, men det gör väl webbläsaren mer unik än anonym. :(
<realubot> "Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they aren't out to get you. "
<realubot> Korrekt.
<realubot> HakanS: Jag såg dig allt.
<HakanS> realubot: Jag gömde mig inte.
<HakanS> realubot: Hur är det?
<MadPig> "Loopia är registrerat ombud för ett flertal toppdomäner. Genom vårt automatiserade system lyckas vi hålla nere de manuella stegen till ett minimum och säljer därför alla våra domäntyper till självkostnadspris - .se-domäner säljer vi till och med under inköpspris."
<MadPig> Vad är detta för svammel?
<andol> MadPig: Är väl rätt klart?
<MadPig> Nej...
<MadPig> Verkar vansinne.
<MadPig> *som
<andol> Vad är det du inte förstår?
<MadPig> Vadå självkostnadspris?
<MadPig> Varför?
<MadPig> Under inköpspris?
<andol> Gissnings för att skapa fler kundrelationer, och att de räknar med att ta igen på ökad försäljning utav webbhotelskonton, etc
<MadPig> :(
<MadPig> Men de tycks inte ha någon anonymiseringstjänst.
<andol> gandi.net är bra, och de verkar även ha vad du är ute efter www.gandi.net/domain/whois/
<andol> Kostar väl kanske lite mer än Loopia, men är väl värt pengarn. Särskillt ifall du även är ute efter DNS-hosting
<MadPig> Nej, de är inte bra. Det vet jag av egen erfarenhet.
<MadPig> De stjäler domäner.
<realubot> HakanS: Det är okej. Hur är det själv?
<coffe> andol,  har fungerat bra än så länge..  verkar som det är lite snabbare + mindre belastnig för servern.
<coffe> andol,  dock har jag ett problem med en av mina hostar som säger den inte kan svara på ipv6 icmp error
<phnom> Morrn
<coffe> morrn
<coffe> icmpv6_send: no reply to icmp error  någon som vet vad göra åt detta ?
<phnom> Någon som har tips på bra struktur för en git som ska hålla flera projekt med flera (litet team) användare? Behöver inget såpass avancerat som gerrit men lite access-kontroll vore trevligt.
<madbear> phnom: vad e gerrit då?
<madbear> menar du nåt för web eller?
<coffe> om min FW/router vet hur den ska routa till vissa nät . å jag sätter en klient att anv den som gw .. räcker inte det
<phnom> madbear: Ja, det är ett webbverktyg med code review och sånt.
<madbear> man skulle vilja ha den som github har med graferna osv
<drmegahertz> phnom: gitosis eller gitolite, beroende på hur mycket kontroll du behöver
<HeMan> coffe: det ska räcka
<coffe> HeMan,  var en variabel i min brandväg som jag missat.. men  har något strul med neighbor i ipv6
<HeMan> coffe: ah
<coffe> något du har en lösning på  ?
<ispookan> Hej på er!
<ispookan> Fy fabian vad mätt man blev! Sover ni alla eller? ;)
<phnom> Japp
<realubot> Hallå killar.
<Markk> Hej hen.
<realubot> Hen finns inte.
<HeMan> Gangnam style!
<HeMan> hur fanken får man Spotify att spela en musikgenre?
<maxjezy> HeMan, jag vet inte men jag vet att last.fm sköter det där automatiskt iaf
<maxjezy> spinner vidare väldigt bra efter att man valt första låten
<HeMan> jo jag vet, men jag ska prova med Spotify ett tag då dom streamar 320 kbit/s ogg isf 128 kbit/s mp3
<phnom> HeMan: tryck igång radion på den genren.
<HeMan> phnom: hur då?
<HeMan> phnom: verkar bara gå få radio på artist eller album
<phnom> Scrolla längst ner i radion så finns det genreknappar
<phnom> Rätt dåligt urval på gneres dock
<HeMan> phnom: ah, men jag vill ha genren Jpop
<phnom> Skriv ett mail till Spotify och klaga!
<HeMan> eller så streamar jag Last.fm som vanligt...
<phnom> Man kan ju göra så...
<realubot> Vad tror ni om Experts rea då? Upp till 25% prissänkning-
<realubot> Nu ligger ju Expert ganska högt i pris så det kanske bara innebär att produkterna hamnar i nåvå med MadiaMarkt, Komplett, Inet m.fl.
<realubot> Vad finns det för säkerhetsrisker med att dela folders mellan värden och gästen i VirtualBox?
<realubot> Bortsett från att filer med skadlig kod kan delas mellan systemen.
<einand> Ibland det bästa jag sett på länge http://tjanster.idg.se/dilbertimages/dil20120919.gif
<einand> realubot: teoretiska säkerhetsbrister är att foldersharing sker i kernelspace, och då kan execuera filer på systemnivå
<realubot> einand: Folder share sker m.h.a. virtual filssystem.
<realubot> Vad det nu innebär i sammanhanget.
<realubot> mellan Linux host/guests.
 * Spookan sträcker på sig..
<Spookan> Hej på er grabbar!
<einand> realubot: precis så som jag sa
<einand> Spookan: http://feber.se/video/art/248434/droidfriend__c3biebo_vill_vara/
<Spookan> Om jag hittar en svensk sida som sprider virus, kan jag anmäla den någonstans då?
<Spookan> einand: Ok, ska kolla.
<realubot> https://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.466989/piratpartist-vill-stoppa-piratkopiering-av-sin-bok
<realubot> Synd att sv. Piratpartiet inte har så snygga brudar.
<Spookan> einand: Nja, det var inte mitt stuk precis hehe.. Inte hört orginalet ens..
<einand> realubot: synd att idg inte kan hålla sig till sanningen
<realubot> einand: Vad är sanningen då?
<realubot> Du som verkar veta?
<einand> realubot: läs kommentarerna, duktigt folk har skrivit där så slipper jag förklara
<realubot> Nu är ju detta i.o.f.s sv. piratpartiet men så här skriver PP:
<realubot> "Men dagens skyddstid - livstid plus 70 år - är absurd. Ingen investerare gör någonsin kalkyler med så lång återbetalningstid. Ingen kan påstå att den i praktiken nästan oändliga skyddstiden är nödvändig för att locka kapital till underhållningsbranschen. Däremot leder den till många negativa konsekvenser för dem som vill bevara eller bygga vidare på klassiska verk. Därför vill vi korta skyddstid
<realubot> Rimlig nivå? Vad är det för flum? Vad är en rimlig nivå på skyddstiden?
<realubot> 1 år, 10 år?
<realubot> PP i Tyskland har ju ingen info på eng. heller. Lågstatusparti.
<einand> själv tycker jag 5år, 10år är möjligtvis i extremfallet
<realubot> Ett seriöst parti ska ju ha info på flera språk.
<realubot> engelska, spanska och tyska är ju det minsta man kan begära.
<realubot> Inte all info men partiprogram m.m. bör ju finnas på flera språk.
<einand> knappast
<einand> partiprogrammet, räcker att det finns på landets officella språk.
<einand> Så i sverige skall de finnas på svenska samiska och finska. Hur det är i tyskland har jag ingen aning
<HakanS> realubot: Pirateplayer är på gång med en ny version som ska klara SVTPlays nya strömningsteknik.
<HakanS> realubot: Det är fixat i windowsversionen och där fungerade det bra.
<Spookan> Får man "spela in" så?
<HakanS> Spookan: Från SVTPlay menar du?
<Spookan> HakanS: Mm..
<HakanS> Spookan: Jag har inte hittat någon lag som förbjuder att man sparar dataströmmen på sin dator.
<Spookan> HakanS: Ingen EULA heller?
<HakanS> Spookan: Nej.
<Spookan> Coolt då ju.
<HakanS> Spookan: Smidigt om man vill titta på ett program på en dator som inte har internet-uppkoppling.
<Spookan> HakanS: Mjo, ska testa om det går att fixa med quicktime.
<einand> HakanS: nya strömmningstekniken är mycket enklare ju, behövs ju ingen special mjukvara alls, förutom att man just nu måste läsa lite html kod
<HakanS> einand: För att spara strömmen menar du?
<einand> ja
<einand> HakanS: ännu enklare är det om går in på sidan med iOS/Android header, så kan du kolla på skiten utan flash, då det är en ren mpeg4 ström
<Spookan> Gick bra att sprara bild strömmen, men inte ljudet hehe..
<einand> Spookan: säker på att du inte använder fel codec när du spelar upp?
<einand> Spookan: http://magine.com/
<einand> så kan du skita i svt
<Spookan> einand: Fast jag testade bara med Quicktimes skärminspelare, vet inte om den tar ljud alls.
<einand> lol
<einand> måste vara asdålig bild?
<Spookan> einand: Sket i det, inte kul utan ljud.. ;)
<einand> Spookan: ;)
<Spookan> Men snyggt att de har så man kan få ut videon i ett fönster i alla fall.
<einand> ?
<Spookan> einand: Så att du kan få ett eget fönster för videon du spelar upp, så man slipper vara fångad i webbläsaren.
<Spookan> Brb, ska gå och köpa snus..
 * einand är lite smått nedstämd
<Spookan> SÃ¥ back!
<Spookan> einand: Varför?
<einand> Spookan: tappa hörseln
<einand> Spookan: kommer troligtvis vara döv på ena hörat i minst 2-3 månader :(
<Spookan> einand: Ohfan, fast skönt att det inte är båda och permanent..
<einand> jo
<Spookan> Sitter och läser på nätet om att få bukt med spindlar, skönt att se att man inte är ensam om sin cp spindel fobi hehe.
<einand> spindlar är otroligt nyttiga djur
<einand> så få bukt med din fobi i stället
<Spookan> Läste nått om "Spindelfritt" nån grej man sätter i väggutaget..
<einand> vilket är bullshit
<Spookan> "Ska avge någon ljudsignal" Men som jag fattat det så hör inte spindlar?
<Spookan> einand: http://villaprodukter.se/product_info.php/products_id/469?osCsid=31607635c0d711534a60d031cd49660b
<Spookan> Man kan ju testa.. ;)
<einand> Spookan: men verkar vara farligt för råttor
<Spookan> einand: Helt ok, jag äger ingen..
<coobra> burrburr: hmms Härnösand ?
<burrburr> n
<burrburr> hmm.. what?
<David-A> är x_link vaken?
 * David-A gör 00:01-dansen
<einand> Telia, Tre, Tele2 och Telenors websidor är nere... kan det vara så att iPhone 5 släppes för 3 minter sedan
<David-A> skräp-dna i människans gener har avkodats och visade sig vara c-kommentarer: http://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/dna.html
<segoflic> einand: inte nere hos mig
<einand> segoflic: du är lite sen
<segoflic> jahaja
<David-A> när gjorde du backup senast?
<David-A> David-A: för tio minuter sedan
<David-A> här var det livat
<Markk> Mm
<David-A> jo
<David-A> "ron" :)
#ubuntu-se 2012-09-21
<realubot> Hallå pojkflickor.
<David-A> Är det det som är tomboy?
<David-A> då syns vi vid nollnolldansen då
<realubot> Skärp er nu.
<Kilroy> >
<realubot> Det börjar bli dags för er att rycka upp er nu.
<realubot> HakanS: Upp och hoppa.
<HakanS> realubot: Jag är redan uppe och hoppar. Håller på att göra frukost.
<realubot> HakanS: Blir det Expert-rea i dag när butikerna öppnar?
<HakanS> realubot: Nej, inte idag.
<coffe> tips på program för rita diagram över sitt nätverk ?
<coffe> dagens bash tips: alt+. ger dig history på dina senaste argument . tex: 127.0.0.1*enter* ssh alt+.
<epzil0n> perkele jäfla bnc tappar kontakten :(
<epzil0n> rätt åt expert, fattar inte hur skiten kunnat överleva så länge
<spixx> darn :( inge aao :(
<spixx> ahh damn you putty
<epzil0n> utf8 is the shit
<epzil0n> ser du mina då åäö?
<spixx> jao true dat, men misstanker putty den fifflar alltid till allt
<spixx> nope det e A med fjonk pa
<epzil0n> windows
<einand> Min familj är månkulturell, kör Windows på datorn, Android på telefonen, Linux på serverarna och iOS på paddan
<epzil0n> ok, testa utf8 så funkar det nog
<epzil0n> hehe
<epzil0n> jag är lite kulturell, android, linux, windows och finne på köpet :D
<einand> :)
<spixx> åäö
<spixx> yay
<epzil0n> najs
<epzil0n> åäö
<spixx> ;) funkar tack :D
<epzil0n> ^^
<spixx> blir tokig på putty...
<epzil0n> np ;)
<einand> själv gillar jag hur otroligt bra allt synkar numera, aldrig haft några som helst problem att utbyta information mellan några av maskinerna
<epzil0n> me2
<epzil0n> einand: nope allt e bättre nuförtiden
<epzil0n> jepp*
<epzil0n> :D
<einand> sedan kör jag faktiskt linux te tv:n
<epzil0n> oh raspberry eller? :P
 * epzil0n vill ha raspberry pi coolaste datorn :))
<einand> epzil0n: japp
<epzil0n> fanns ju massa bra distror till den, såg en najs blogg som skrev om alla möjliga alternativ ;)
<einand> vet inte om den är så cool
<epzil0n> :)
<einand> går inte surfa på den
<epzil0n> hehe
<epzil0n> jodå, med legoskal e den det :P
<ispookan> einand: :p
<einand> e nog mest besviken på den
<einand> fick filsystemkrash häromdagen
<epzil0n> einand: va, inte surfa? vad har du slängt in i den då?
<einand> så har inte orkat fixa den
<einand> epzil0n: testat alla möjliga, typ 7 olika distros
<epzil0n> ajdå, det var ju mindre kul förstås
<epzil0n> ok :/
<einand> dock inte meckat något själv
<einand> fungerar utmärkt som webserver därimot
<epzil0n> skumt att jag bara hört så mycket gott om den
<einand> 5watt webserver, som kan servra 10 pers på ett lan utan problem
<epzil0n> :)
<einand> och så kan den spela upp 1080p filmer
<einand> så den är kanon fin, förutom på surf
<epzil0n> ja det hörde jag, fast här hemma kör vi fet-tv fortfarande :D
<epzil0n> orka fixa ny tv när det finns annat att lägga pengar på :P
<spixx> ;)
<einand> :)
<einand> köpte en iPad häromdagen
<epzil0n> typ ska ha ny hdd, nexus 7, psu och mer ram :D
<epzil0n> ok, gillar inte apple prylar
<einand> gjorde inte jag heller
<epzil0n> av princip ;)
<epzil0n> ok, varför ändrade du dig då?
<einand> köpte den pga skärmen, samt finns inget annat just nu som klår den i uplevd prestanda
<epzil0n> ok
<epzil0n> jag hade en 8,9' galaxy tab som jag var grymt nöjd med men sålde den och ska ha en nexus 7 istället, 2300:- är ett jävligt bra pris
<ispookan> Se om det blir att beställa iphone 5 idag då..
<einand> absolut
<einand> funderar på att köpa en med
<epzil0n> usch då
<einand> menar nexus 7
<epzil0n> nu ser jag väldigt dåligt vad ni skriver just nu :D
<epzil0n> haha, ok :D
<einand> nexus 7 och en MS Surface så är min samling komplett för i år
<epzil0n> windows 8 platta eller?
<einand> japp
<epzil0n> ok
<epzil0n> jag ska testa 8an på den här nya ultrabooken, 135:- för uppgraderingen eftersom den e ny ;)
<einand> epzil0n: samma här
<epzil0n> därför kör jag dualboot, men om jag inte gillart så åker windows ut
<epzil0n> :)
<realubot> Det verkar som om Experts konkursutförsäljning innebär priser i nivå med nätbutikerna. :|
<einand> tänk dock på att din win7 licens blir obrukbar efteråt, så du kan inte backa
<realubot> Och i butiken i Kista var det typ tomt.
<epzil0n> realubot: det är ju najs, men experts priser har ju alltid varit väldigt höga i mina ögeon
<einand> realubot: även i göteborg var det tom
<epzil0n> einand: jaha, men jag har ju återställningspartitionen kvar.. men det gäller inte heller då?
<einand> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.467277/alibaba-trappar-upp-google-konflikt
<einand> epzil0n: licensen skall vara obrukbar, så du kan installera den, och sedan har du 30 dagar på dig att ladda ner win8 updateringarna
<einand> iaf, om det fungerar som Vista->Win7 vilket ms än så länge påstår att det gör
<epzil0n> surt
<epzil0n> men ubuntu rullar ju på så fint nu så jag lär inte vara speciellt bekymrad över det där i så fall
<epzil0n> men bra att veta ;)
<spixx> yay irssi hosten funkar :)
<spixx> Sweet min reverse funkar osså... :P
<spixx> epzil0n: ang kompabilitet, tycker faktiskt senaste centos ger rätt bra valuta där. minus allt skräp och alla förändringar Ubuntu alltid gör mellan majors
<epzil0n> jag kör ubuntu gnome shell remix 12.04 helt utan unity ;)
<epzil0n> aldrig testat centos
<ispookan> *hostar* tacka vet jag ios och mac os.. :p
<spixx> epzil0n: ahh well jag gillar distar som arch, centos och Openbsd :) clean och inget skräp i dem
<epzil0n> funderade på bridge linux "arch made easy" eftersom det finns en bra wiki sida för den här datorn och det verkar som att flera saker fungerar där som inte funkar i ubuntu
<epzil0n> ispookan: jag ser vääldigt dåligt vad du skriver :D
<spixx> epzil0n: så länge du inte har broadcom wifi så klarar du vanliga archlinux :P
<ispookan> epzil0n: ;)
<epzil0n> spixx: vadådå, det ska fungera utmärkt med min hp folio 13
<spixx> epzil0n: menar mest att det kan vara lite problematiskt speciellt i centos
<epzil0n> jaja
<spixx> de har liasom inga autofixar som ubuntu
<spixx> mer kaffe! Cya!
<epzil0n> fast det var tydligen struligt med 11.10
<epzil0n> cya
 * epzil0n behöver också mer java :P
<spixx> :) ubuntu förändras för mycket per år :P
<epzil0n> på gott och ont
<ispookan> Vi ses, ska tillbaka till jobbet. Ses senare..
<epzil0n> såg en ny video idag om nya funktioner i 12.10 så den måste jag ju bara testa för att..
<epzil0n> byebye ispookan
<realubot> "Ett exempel är, menar Katarina, att vi fortsätter att bygga öppna kontorslandskap, trots att forskning visat att vi inte kan koncentrera oss på en enda arbetsuppgift i sådana miljöer. I stället tvingas vi använda vår smartaste hjärndel, pannloben, till att stänga ute alla distraktioner. I en amerikansk studie blev arbetarna avbrutna var elfte minut, drygt fyrtio gånger på en arbetsdag. Varje gång tog de
<realubot> Det kunde jag ha sagt till dom för länge sen.
<spixx> realubot: säger bara WORD...
<realubot> spixx: Det säger du rätt i.
<spixx> får ta mig tusan aldrig vara ifred i öppna landskap, dessutom har du Säljare med enkel access, tacka vet jag våran datahall, ett rum i en källare med pansardörrar :)
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/insidan/insidan-hem/det-ar-dags-att-tanka-pa-hjarnan
 * realubot twittrar en nyhetslänk.
<spixx> :)
<spixx> seriöst håller dock med det är kontraproduktivt
<spixx> var någon som klagade på mitt network? Ser jag tjock ut i mitt network?!
<HakanS> realubot: Har du någon erfarenhet av att arbeta i öppna kontorslandskap?
<realubot> HakanS: Nej, men jag har erfarenhet av att arbeta i klassrum.
<spixx> realubot + HakanS: jag jobbar i öppet och det funkar inte alls...
<spixx> blir störd jämt!
<einand> HakanS: jag har gjort det i min ungdom
<realubot> spixx: Säg till chefen att öppet kontorslandskap är inte samma sak som öppen kod.
<realubot> spixx: Säg till chefen att stänga kontoret nu!
<spixx> realubot: ska sluta snart så ingen fara för mig :)
<realubot> spixx: Lika bra det.
<HakanS> Det finns många fördelar med kontorslandskap när arbetet kräver samarbete. Men det kräver också diciplin. Att men inte stör varandra i onödan.
<einand> spixx: vad skall du börja med i stället
<spixx> ska jobba med Linux systemadministration :)
<einand> HakanS: man blir inte störd, inte en normal person iaf. Visst är lite ljud men "väggarna" är så höga så man märker inte de andra fören man reser sig
<realubot> HakanS: Hjärnforskningen visar att nackdelarna överväger fördelarna.
<spixx> Samma som jag gör nu bara bättre privilegier och lön
<einand> HakanS: enda som kan vara jobbigt är väl om man har en kollega som hänger över väggarna ofta
<spixx> einand: vi sitter och ser alla direkt
<spixx> kan tänka mig att man sitter "team"-vis
<einand> spixx: aha
<spixx> men inte fler än 8a
<einand> jag jobbade i sådana där boxar
<spixx> einand: :)
<spixx> vart sitter du?
<einand> spixx: nä, var i min ungdom, jobbade i nederländerna då
<HakanS> Jag har suttit i kontorslandskap de senaste 15 åren. Själv tycker jag fördelarna överväger. Men det betyder inte att det passar alla.
<einand> spixx: nu för tiden pillar jag eget, så jobbar inte med någon, eller tja mer med alla ;)
<spixx> einand: ahh :)
<spixx> Drömmer om att slippa sitta på drift o köra eget,
<realubot> Jag pillar också eget.
<spixx> typ billig colo + managerad hosting
<realubot> Egenföretagare ...
<spixx> ;)
<einand> realubot: pilla naveln räknas inte ;)
<realubot> einand: Nehe. Då är jag arbetslös då.
<spixx> :)
 * realubot blir sur för att pilla i naveln inte räknas som att pilla med eget som jobb.
<realubot> spixx: Vart ska du knega med sysadmin då om man får fråga?
<einand> realubot: hittar du guld och ädelmetaller där så köper jag dom, och då räknas det som eget
<spixx> realubot: sitter för tillfället på Sigma IT Services
<spixx> sveriges ledande IT-partner (om du räknar bort småpojkarna evry och logica, qbranch osv osv) :P
<einand> där har jag sökt jobb
<spixx> de söker en linux kille
<spixx> bara så du vet
<realubot> spixx: Jo, men det är ju en lågstatusarbetsplats har vi ju bestämt. Men vart ska du börja jobba med sysadmin?
<spixx> realubot: får jag inte säga tyvärr
<spixx> alt vill inte ;)
<realubot> Mm.
<HakanS> spixx: Det räknas som könsdiskriminering.
<spixx> ;)
<spixx> Jag vet, men jag är inte säker på om jag FÅR säga det... iofs inget hemligt företag men man vet aldrig
<einand> spixx: lika bra att vänta
<realubot> Jag har seriöst lite planer på olika "företag" men jag ligger lågt med planerna i nuläget.
<spixx> Just, men för er som är intresserade letar sigma efter minst 1 linux-ninja
<einand> spixx: har du inte skrivit under NDA
<spixx> realubot: pratar du om bankrån nu egentligen :D?
<epzil0n> linux-ninja :D
<realubot> spixx: Om man är ninja men inte linuxninja då?
<spixx> einand: Jopp för vissa saker
<realubot> spixx: Nej, faktiskt inte. :)
<spixx> :)
<epzil0n> woha
<spixx> https://sigma.easycruit.com/vacancy/834465/73855
<spixx> för er som är intresserade
 * realubot gör en hoppspark genom kanalen och undrar om man räknas som linuxninja om man hoppsparkar i en linuxkanal.
<spixx> helt klart
<realubot> Jag skulle t.o.m. kunna tänka mig att gå ner till 20 000 kr för det jobbet.
<spixx> Nice de ska ersätta mig (2 års erfarenhet) med en med minst 6 års erfarenhet :)
<realubot> för en anställningsintervju alltså.
<einand> 20k är för lågt för sådant jobb
<realubot> Lönen bör väl ligga på 30 000 kr minst.
<spixx> realubot: skicka cv så skickar jag till chefen :P
<spixx> realubot: jag får mindre än det :P
<einand> tror snarare lönen ligger på 26-28
<realubot> einand: Tycker du jag ska kräva mer än 20 000 kr för en anställningsintervju för det jobbet?
<einand> realubot: ja
<spixx> real, med de kraven ska du kräva 30-32 :P
<spixx> men vill du jobba med flera stora kunder, roliga kollegor och dessutom lära dig apmycket? Då föreslår jag att du söker, hw och ansvar för utländska miljöer ingår ;)
<realubot> spixx: Här är min CV: http://pastebin.com/4m7AMsPW
<realubot> spixx: Hör av dig om du får svar från chefen.
 * einand önskar han fick sin hörsel tillbaka snart
<spixx> :)
<realubot> Tvivlar på att kollegorna är så roliga. Går det bra att jobba med flera stora kunder och lära sig mycket utan kollegorna?
<realubot> einand: Vad har hänt med din hörsel?
<realubot> Vem har snott den?
<einand> realubot: en förklyning snodde den, kommer vara döv på ena örat i 2-3 månader :(
<spixx> realubot: lite tunt ;) men det är pluspoäng att du vet hur man använder pastebin ;)
<realubot> einand: Oj då.
<realubot> einand: Huvudsaken är att den som har snott hörseln lämnar tillbaka den inom x månader.
<spixx> einand: låter inte så bra...
<einand> realubot: japp
<einand> var hos doktorn igår, så var vätska bakom örat som hindrar trummhinan från att röra sig.
<realubot> spixx: Ja, att skicka in sin CV i pastebin borde ju imponera, tycker man.
<HakanS> realubot: Helt ärligt. Hur många jobb har du sökt i år?
<einand> jag tror främst att det är realubot sociala problem, tex socialfobi som hindarar honom från att söka jobb
<realubot> einand: Du är inte så dum som du ser ut du.
<spixx> realubot: dock kanske ditt cv behöver piffas till, gör ngt som får alla rekryterare att dregla :P
<realubot> spixx: Bankrån?
<spixx> Precis...
<HakanS> realubot: Vad gör du åt det då?
<realubot> DÃ¥ hade rekryterarna hajat till i.a.f.
<spixx> :)
<realubot> HakanS: Det som finns att göra åt det så klart.
<einand> skall man skriva in i sitt CV 4 år i finkan för mord
<realubot> Har du suttit 4 år för mord då
<realubot> ?
<einand> realubot: :)
<realubot> 4 år låter lite ... t.o.m. för Sverige.
<spixx> Beror väll på?
<realubot> Men om gärningsmannen är under 18 kanske.
<einand> alla överdriver lite, 4 år för mordförsök då
<realubot> Mord ger väl minst 10 år till livstid.
<realubot> einand: Haha, seriöst?
<HakanS> realubot: Du sitter ju mest och beklagar dig för att du inte får några jobb, men vad gör du åt det?
<realubot> einand: Vem försökte du mörda?
<einand> realubot: Klart jag inte suttit inne för det ;)
<realubot> HakanS: Jag tränar mindfullness.
<realubot> einand: Det är väl inte så klart.
<einand> realubot: mindfullness är skit bra
<spixx> Mitt mordoffer (om det blir något) blir troligen en på säljavdelninge, mest troliga motivet för att han sålde in skit vi inte gör ;)
<HakanS> realubot: Vad har du sökt för jobb? Vad vill du jobba med?
<realubot> Jag tycker det också faktiskt.
<einand> realubot: själv var jag utbränd ett par år, tog mig 5-6år att komma tillbaka
<realubot> einand: Träning för kroppen och psyket är bra.
<realubot> Motionsträning för kroppen och mindfullness för psyket.
<realubot> einand: Det finns dom som aldrig kommer tillbaka efter utbrändhet så 5-6 år får du vara böjd med. :S
<einand> realubot: tja, är ju inte återställd, får ju "fallbacks" ibland, därför jag tar ledig vissa perioder
<einand> realubot: ett tips jag kan lära dig, som iaf underlättat för mig är att sätta upp strategeiger, tex inte bara träna mindfullenss för att det är bra, utan att säga "Jag tränar mindfullness för att uppnå det här målet, tex gå till ICA och handla själv"
<einand> nu sa jag inte ICA pga dig, utan för det var en sådan sak jag själv hade problem med
<realubot> einand: Ja, kanske det. Det svåra med mindfullness är ju som med all annan träning. Rutinen.
<einand> realubot: japp
<einand> realubot: själv har jag fortfarande extremt dålig rutin. Försöker dock fixa det med GTD
<realubot> GTD?
<realubot> einand: Varför är det svårt att gå till ICA p.g.a. utbrändhet?
<HakanS> realubot: Vad gör du när du tränar mindfullness?
<realubot> HakanS: Jag håller på och lär mig det. Men det handlar ju om avspänningsträning (meditation) och att försöka vara mer i nuet.
<spixx> realubot: så du har börjat röka ganja :D?
<HakanS> realubot: Utbrändhet kan ta sig uttryck i ångest. Det är nog det einand menar.
<realubot> HakanS: Just det. Andningen. Mycket handlar om andningen.
<realubot> HakanS: Att andas med magen och inte bröstet. Att känna sina andetag ...
<realubot> Här är en snubbe som sysslar med mindfullness mot utbrändhet: http://www.svd.se/nyheter/idagsidan/kropp-och-halsa/mindfulness-satt-som-en-smack_2560399.svd
<realubot> HakanS: Det här är väl mer eller mindre ett manta inom mindfullness:
<realubot> "När det kommer en tanke brukar Johan uppmärksamma den, släppa iväg den och sedan fortsätta att fokusera på andningen."
<HakanS> realubot: Tycker du att det hjälper? Går du någon kurs?
<einand> bland annat ångest, och brist på motivation, man orkar helt enkelt inte
<realubot> HakanS: Jag har inte hållit på så länge så jag vet inte om det hjälper.
<realubot> Men jag tror det hjälper till viss del.
<HakanS> realubot: Vad är det som det ska hjälpa mot?
<realubot> HakanS: Det ska hjälpa mig att söka jobb.
<HakanS> realubot: Vad är det som hindrat dig tidigare?
<Nafallo> !wfm
<ubot2> Factoid 'wfm' not found
<Nafallo> damnit
<spixx> hmz
<spixx> klockan e 18:00 enl irc har jag då jobbat över :D?
<Markk> 16:09
<spixx> Markk: behöver en dålig ursäkt att gå
<spixx> 50 minuter kvar!
<Markk> Okej
<spixx> suck
<einand> 16:08:57 < spixx> klockan e 18:00 enl irc har jag då jobbat över :D?
<EzKurdistanIm> godmorgon alla glada
<einand> undra hur många som blivit lurade i expertbutikerna idag
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: :) not me
<EzKurdistanIm> undrar vilka som gör expert och onoff sällskap härnäst
<EzKurdistanIm> det här börjar kännas som den svenska bilindustrin :P
<einand> :)
<einand> eller så får dom lära sig tjäna pengar
<einand> http://dreamhost.com/servers/vps/
<einand> unlimited diskspace för 15usd
<realubot> Jag undrar om Siba kommer att palla trycket.
<realubot> Jag handlar aldri gpå Siba.
<realubot> White-trash-samhället tar form: http://www.johannebergsciencepark.com/sv/vad-vi-gor/plattformar-samverkan/projektplattform-open-arena/hsbs-living-lab
<realubot> Sweden goes greece style.
<tiina> Hej alla trevlig Ubuntu killar och tjejer här......har en fråga...
<tiina> Är det någon som vet hur jag kan installera min nya CANON PIXMA PRO 9000 MARK II ?
<tiina> med Ubuntu 12.10
<andol> einand: Koll på hur de hanterar "obegränsad" disk på en VPS som gissningsvis beror på någon form utav blockenhet? Alternativt gör de något helt annat kreativt?
<einand> andol: ingen aning
<maxjezy> tiina https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters
<maxjezy> kolla in den där kanske
<tiina> okey ska kolla där men ......ja vi får se...återkommer...min canon är proffs maskin..
<tiina> Tyvärr min e inte ens med har Canon Pixma Pro 9000 Mark II
<tiina> kan ej isåfall ladda ICC varken på datorns skärm eller maskinens färgprofil???
<swecarp> tiina:  har du problem med att instalera skrivaren jag kom in i diskutinen nu
<tiina> Jag ville veta innan jag börjar installera den om det ens finns drivrutiner för den och jag fann samma rutiner för min skrivare men enbart för Mc och Windows inget för Linux/Ubuntu
<tiina> ubuntu har inget att erbjuda för att jag ska kunna installera min skrivare???snyft
<EzKurdistanIm> tiina: kör du 32-bitars eller 64-bitars?
<EzKurdistanIm> vilken utgåva av ubuntu?
<tiina> 12.04
<tiina> eller e väl uppdaterat nu till 12.10
<swecarp> det jag kom och tänka på är cups bjnp den senast vad jag vet har dom flesta canon skrivarna
<EzKurdistanIm> tiina: hmm uppdaterad till 12.10? kör du beta? sedan är det 32 eller 64 bitars du kör?
<tiina> jag  behöver länken dit isåfall canon har endast för windows och mc
<tiina> 32
<EzKurdistanIm> tiina: finns ppa för canon-drivrutiner som säkert kommer få din skrivare att fungera. kolla på forumet. jag hjälpt en hel del med canon skrivare.
<tiina> även canon pixma pro 9000 mark II ?
<tiina> vilket forum?
<EzKurdistanIm> ubuntu-se.org
<swecarp> https://launchpad.net/~robbiew/+archive/cups-bjnp är adressen till den jag använder på min mp9840 i nät verket det kräver att du har cups instalerat
<tuxarn> tja. har en ubuntu dist som heter Voyager, verkar som att alla portar e stängda by default, även 22an för ssh. nån som har nån ide om hur jag löser denna oangelägenhet? :)
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  du vet vilkett pillande jag hadde innan min funkade
<tuxarn> måste kunna scp'a in lite saker från min andra dator :P
<EzKurdistanIm> voyager är franska xubuntu disten med massa lull lull?
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: jepp.
<tuxarn> EzKurdistanIm: japp japp. fick tipset från LAS
<tuxarn> ganska impad än så länge, gillar att inte behöva pilla så mkt för en gångs skull innan jag e nöjd
<EzKurdistanIm> tuxarn: är du samma person som tiina?
<tuxarn> EzKurdistanIm: nope
<tiina> Hmmmmm...hhhiiii tiina e alltid tiina och ingen annan EZKurdistanIm
<EzKurdistanIm> tiina: :P
<tiina> Hittar inget för min canon proffs skrivare för ubuntu 12.10????
<tuxarn> EzKurdistanIm: e inte någon stor irc användare öht. :P
<EzKurdistanIm> tuxarn: kolla gärna hur man använder iptables
<EzKurdistanIm> då får du nog hum om hur du öppnar portar
<realubot> http://www.johannebergsciencepark.com/sv/vad-vi-gor/plattformar-samverkan/projektplattform-open-arena/hsbs-living-lab
<realubot> Nej. Fel.
<EzKurdistanIm> tiina: varför kör du 12.10?
<tiina> min 12.04 har ju blivit uppdaterat ju
<realubot> Här är länken: http://theamazingios6maps.tumblr.com/
<realubot> tiina: Yo! Long time no see.
<einand> realubot: såg den, riktigt skoj
<tuxarn> iptables. i see ska googla runt :) tack EzKurdistanIm
<tiina> varför måte jag installera cups?
<realubot> tiina: Kanalens konstnär!
<tiina> Yo yo realubot :))))
<tiina> Hiiii ja och har nu en riktigt fin tryck maskin för att kunna trycka reproduktioner av mina tavlor men kan ej installera den på Ubuntu e inte det trist???
<tiina> canon som många andra är bara intresserade av windows och Mac
<EzKurdistanIm> tiina: :) har du försökt med swecarp tips?
<tiina> Nix....hur finne jag hans tips?
<tiina> finner
<EzKurdistanIm> tiina: han länkade ju till 1 ppa
<EzKurdistanIm> om du minns hur man lägger upp ppa
<EzKurdistanIm> och installerar paketen det gäller
<EzKurdistanIm> så bör det ju inte vara några problem
<EzKurdistanIm> tiina: https://launchpad.net/~robbiew/+archive/cups-bjnp <--- här har du länken på nytt
<tiina> ja men ska jag ladda den nyaste ppa men varför ska det laddas brukar blir livrädd efter många  av kaos av ppa länkar hhiii
<EzKurdistanIm> tuxarn: LAS har blivit för mycket Ubuntu. Börjar nästan bli tröttsamt följa dom.
<EzKurdistanIm> tiina: :) realubot kan förklara hur man lägger upp ppa.
<tiina> tack tack.....:))
<swecarp> tiina:  börja med att instalera cup och sedan cupsbjnp
<tiina> ok men hur??? e där nu men hur ska jag installera dem?
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: tror nog cups redan är installerad :P för tiina. så det är nog bara cupsbjnp som behövs.
<tiina> okey inget händer när jag trycker på det paketet??? på den länkens sida du gav??'
<HakanS> tiina: Ett alternativ är att använda turboprint http://www.turboprint.info/
<Spookan> Tjena på er!
<realubot> tiina: Vad är det för maskin?
<tuxarn> EzKurdistanIm: ja håller med ang LAS. lite tråkigt, sen äre trist att Bryan lämnat showen. men märktes att han tröttnade lite med
<tiina> Canon Pixma  Pro 9000 Mark II .......Skriver proffs material
<realubot> tiina: Ska googla lite på apparaten ...
<realubot> tiina: Vad får du om du kör kommandot: lsusb
<tiina> Tack tack gullige mannen dääärrr:))
<realubot> tiina: Ser du någon rad som innehåller maskinen?
<tuxarn> EzKurdistanIm: själv blandar jag distar rätt mkt på mina datorer. mkt på grund av skolan, ska hitta nån bra redhat dist te servern min inför nästa kurs
<EzKurdistanIm> tuxarn: så sant.
<tiina> vad menar du realubot?
<EzKurdistanIm> tuxarn: dig har man inte tidigare sett här :).
<tuxarn> EzKurdistanIm: nä inte varit så irc'ig av mig :P
<EzKurdistanIm> tuxarn: :) okej.
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Yo!
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: tjena tomten.
<realubot> tiina: I Terminalen. Om du kör kommandot: lsusb
<tiina> ok
<realubot> tiina: där så får du upp information mo anslutna USB-enheter. Ser du skrivaren där på en rad?
<tiina> jag har än inte installerat skrivaren för det programmet är bara för windows 7 inget för ubuntu???
<EzKurdistanIm> tiina: :) har någon sagt att du påminner lite om ibm?
<tiina> Hmmmmmm??? ibm?? Vad e det eller vem???Hmmm
<EzKurdistanIm> tiina: ibm är en person som brukar hänga här emellanåt :)
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Lånat en ny rulle av grannen idag. Johan Falk - Spelets Regler… Sett den?
<tiina> Jjjjaaaaa......:)) det gör jag för jag vet att ni kan så många bra saker här:))
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: nää. din granne :P har nog världens största filmsortiment.
<realubot> tiina: Hittade någon som använder skrivaren med ubuntu "Using Turboprint 2.22-2 with Canon Pixma Pro-9000 Mark II on Ubuntu Linux 11.04 (32-bit)."
<EzKurdistanIm> tiina: realubot är duktig och SINGEL. det sista är värt påpeka på nytt SINGEL. :P
<realubot> tiina: Så det verkar ju som om det ska gå även om Canon inte ger support på Linux.
<tiina> Wow.....okey ...låter intresant EzK
<realubot> tiina: Men om du stoppar i USB-kabeln i datorn som du har Ubuntu på och kör kommandot lsusb. Vad får du då?
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Mjo, han har många filmer på sin hylla. ;)
<tiina> har han skilt sig nudå??
<realubot> tiina: Du får sätta på skrivaren också.
<HakanS> realubot: Jag har redan givit det rådet.
<Spookan> tiina: Hej föresten, kul och se dig.
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: :) märker det. får nog söka upp din granne en dag.
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Säg det en gång till om hon missade det.
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: ;)
<tiina> min skrivare är inte med där alls en massa andra skrivare men inte 9000
<realubot> HakanS: Och? Vad blev resultatet?
<EzKurdistanIm> tiina: :) realubot är en snäll kille och ser du ut som rihanna så slå till.
<tiina> Hej tack tack till er alla härliga herrar på denna sida :))
<HakanS> tiina: Var är den inte med?
<realubot> tiina: Var skrivaren påslagen när du testade med lsusb?
<realubot> tiina: Och USB-kabeln i då så klart?
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: :) realubot ska innan han fyller 30 år gå ut på en dejt. därför hoppas jag tiina nappar. :P
<tiina> Hmmmmmmmm EzK....om jag skulle se ut Rihanna...då må man mangla mig ordentligt...hhhaaaaaa...jag ser ut rätt ok som jag är
<tiina> Han är ju så ung ...för mig realubot ska ju ha en familj och barn och mycket söt ung kvinna:)
 * realubot misstänker att skrivarna drar mer bläck i Ubuntu än Windows p.g.a. sämre drivrutiner.
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Hehe ok, men nu ska jag fixa ett beställnings foto jobb hehe, ses senare om du är vaken.
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: :) ha skoj. håll tummarna för realubot :P.
<HakanS> tiina: Vill du ha hjälp?
<EzKurdistanIm> tiina: :) det är väl bra. realubot blir ju lammkött för dig.
<tiina> Nej goa gubbar....jag kommer tillbaka snart måste iväg och handla.....vi fortsätter sedan om min nya super duper skrivare...för proffs fotografer och konstnärer....kram till er
 * HakanS undrar om tiina verkligen vill ha hjälp.
<tiina> Jaaaaa...lammkött vågar jag mig inte på....bara titta hhhiiiii
<EzKurdistanIm> HakanS: finns det ingen i THN som du kan fixa åt realubot? :P
<tiina> Håkan jag vill VERKLIGEN ha hjälp men min skrivar rutiner eller drivers finns inte med någonstans???
<EzKurdistanIm> tiina: :) lungt. realubot klagar inte om du bits.
<tiina> hhhaaaaaa.......
<HakanS> tiina: Jo. Det fungerar med turboprint.
<tiina> men fann inget jag kunde installera därifrån...Snälla ge mig länken dit en gång till Håkan
<EzKurdistanIm> tiina: realubot är jätte bra med barn. bra på ubuntu. gillar långa promenader. :P
<HakanS> tiina: http://www.zedonet.com/en_p_turboprint_driver.phtml?printer=Canon_PIXMA_Pro9000II
<tiina> Tack HÃ¥kan...nu ska kolla
<HakanS> tiina: http://www.turboprint.info/download.html
<tiina> Hej HÃ¥kan va bra ......:))))
<EzKurdistanIm> tiina: jag glömde realubot bäddar även sin säng och kan knyta sina skor :P. riktig charmtroll.
<tiina> Sänder en kram till han......gullige unge mannen
<HakanS> tiina: Jag använder själv turboprint till en annan canon-skrivare. Detta för att kunna använda alla funktioner. T.ex att skriva ut på cd-skivor.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) vakna. tiina skickar kramar.
<realubot> HakanS: Turboprint kostar väl stålar eller är det bara ver. 2?
<realubot> tiina: Kram kram. ;)
<tiina> Jag ska skriva ut konst, foton, giclee, litografier....
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) nu kan du inte säga att jag inte försökt.
<tiina> :)))
<tiina> Håkan vad ska jag välja för alternativ där
<EzKurdistanIm> tiina: juste realubot är väldigt flexibel när det kommer till tider. så när ni vill träffas så kommer han definitivt vara tillgänglig.
<HakanS> Turboprint kostar 29,95 Euro.
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Och garanterat komma för sent också.
<realubot> Jag är så flexibel med tider att jag nästan aldrig kommer i tid.
<EzKurdistanIm> tiina: eftersom realubot är en sådan charmtroll så står han för hela kostnaden för er första träff/dejt.:P
<HakanS> tiina: Du ska välja 32- eller 64-bit beroende på vilken version av ubuntu du kör.
<realubot> Inte en chans. Socialen kanske, men inte jag.
<tiina> Tänk att han vara så glad som har dig som fixar kontakter hhiiii EzK
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :P tyst. du förstör din gyllene chans gå ut på dejt.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :P där fick du. hon loggade ut nu.
<realubot> Jag skulle aldrig sagt det där om socialen. Där sprack det.
<EzKurdistanIm> haha
<EzKurdistanIm> HakanS: :) du som är TL, kan du inte fixa någon åt vår realubot?
<EzKurdistanIm> tiina: :) wb.
<tiina> Håkan jag installerar turboprint nu...Vet du om ICC profiler kan ställas in bra efter en sådan här installation nu?
<tiina> EZK :))
<HakanS> tiina: Vet ej.
<tiina> Men tack iaf Håkan nu ska jag kolla här om det ska funka...återkommer sen.....Kram till realubot och EzK:))
<realubot> tiina: Du vet att du kan tabba fram nick va? Om du bokstaverar första bokstäverna och trycker på Tabb-tangenten så fyll sresten i automatiskt: Typ: E + Tabb ger EzKurdistanIm
<tiina> <3
 * realubot gruppkramar tiina EzKurdistanIm och HakanS.
<tiina> hejdå jag ska måste åka och handla nu....ses
<HakanS> EzKurdistanIm: Nej. Han får försöka ta sig ut själv. Mitt råd är att han kommer inte att träffa någon om han häckar framför datorn.
<tiina> Taaaaaaaaaaaaaack gulliga unga herrar är ni :))
<HakanS> realubot och EzKurdistanIm: Ta åt er.
<EzKurdistanIm> HakanS: hans drömkvinna är tydligen här i vår kanal.
<EzKurdistanIm> HakanS: :) du är nog oftare inloggad här än mig.
<realubot> HakanS: Det ingår i ditt jobb som TL att fixa brudar.
<HakanS> EzKurdistanIm: Förvisso. Men jag har redan fru och barn.
<EzKurdistanIm> HakanS: :) jag har redan tjej som i framtiden kan bli ens fru.
<EzKurdistanIm> barn har jag dock inte ännu. ingen som jag ännu fått reda på i alla fall :P.
<realubot> TurboPrint skriver på webbsidan att dom har intelligenta drivrutiner.
<andol> Barre: Inte säker på att jag kopplade den där Cessna-referensen...
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) skriva pm till tiina när hon loggar in. hon visade intresse. det är din enda chans finna någon här i kanalen. annars får du nöja dig med einand som din kvinnliga drömkvinna :P.
<EzKurdistanIm> skämtåsido. HakanS du vet att realubot är från gbg?
<EzKurdistanIm> ni borde träffas på ubuntu release-party som brukar hållas i gbg
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Welcome-to-my-iPaint-iDraw/104690946272362
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: tiinas konst.
<HakanS> EzKurdistanIm: Jag sa att vi kan träffas om jag får en tjänst i Göteborg. Men han sa att han inte kommer att öppna dörren om jag ringer på.
<EzKurdistanIm> HakanS: hmm verkar som realubot har svårt öppna upp sig för andra IRL.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: du råkar inte ha sociala fobier?
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Jo.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: har du haft det länge?
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Ja, flera timmar. Minst.
<EzKurdistanIm> haha.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) seriöst varför vill du inte träffa HakanS? han är väl inte så farlig.
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Det vet du väl inte.
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Känner du honom?
<realubot> Han kanske är komplett livsfarlig?
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) han är från thn och jag tror inte att han är farlig.
<EzKurdistanIm> för då skulle jag fått reda på det
<tuxarn> e alla på kanalen från västkusten lr? :P
<HakanS> Clark Olofsson är född i Trollhättan.
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Du hör?
<realubot> Och Clark Olofsson flyttade till Göteborg. Och nu ska HakanS börja jobba i Göteborg.
<realubot> Det är ju mer eller mindre bevisat nu att HakanS är livsfarlig.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) lungt. HakanS är en snäll gubbe.
<tuxarn> Jag flyttade från Uddevalla för några år sen
<swecarp> HakanS: = Clark Olofsson ?????
<swecarp> wow massa från bästkusten här idatg
<HakanS> Vi är ett fåtal här som uppgivit vilka vi är. Så det är ju bara att kolla upp om vi är farliga.
<David-A> nyss på tv "Steve Jobs - från hippie till miljardär" Kunskapskanalen 20:00-20:50. (repris sön o mån)
<HakanS> Jag framförde för något år sedan att det borde vara ett krav för att vara med i gemenskapen, att man uppger sitt riktiga namn.
<swecarp> http://mageiasv.blogspot.se/2012/09/hur-man-far-mageia-2-kde-utgavan-mer.html
<realubot> HakanS: Haha. Vi har ju knappt några medlemmar.
<realubot> som det är nu.
<realubot> På vilket sätt skullde det gynna gemenskapen.
<realubot> ?
<HakanS> realubot: Problemet då, var att det var väldigt mycket bråk och personliga påhopp. Min förhoppning var att detta skulle minska om man inte gömde sig bakom ett anonymt nick. I vilken annan förening skulle man vilja (och tillåtas) vara anonym?
<HakanS> Något som skulle gynna gemenskapen är att träffas rent fysiskt. Då kan man ju inte vara speciellt anonym.
<EzKurdistanIm> HakanS: +1
<EzKurdistanIm> håller med det är alltid bra knyta band IRL
<realubot> HakanS: Jessica Andersson bor ju i Trollhättan.
<realubot> Jo, det är säkert bra att knyta band IRL men vad ska det leda till sen då?
<realubot> Man kan ju inte bara knyta band för att knyta band. Vad är fördelen långsiktigt?
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: en mer trivsam gemenskap
<EzKurdistanIm> stärka moralen inom gruppen
<EzKurdistanIm> som kan arbeta bättre ihop
<EzKurdistanIm> för nämna något
<realubot> Det är ju stora avstånd mellan folk.
<HakanS> Man kan ordna förevisningar för folk som inte vet vad ubuntu är.
<realubot> HakanS: Sant.
<realubot> Men är det rätt sätt att sprida Ubuntu?
<HakanS> realubot: Ja.
<realubot> Varför skulle man nå ut till så många på det sättet?
<HakanS> Varför inte?
<Guest36523> hmm vad är egentligen smidigaste sättet att sätta upp en nätverksshare med nån form av autodiscovery och automount
<Guest36523> ?
<realubot> HakanS: Jag menar. Hur många når man och hur många börjar använda Ubuntu.
<ispookan> Idag var det segt.. ;)
<realubot> ispookan: Ja.
<David-A> ruggigt
<realubot> Tycker du?
<ispookan> Så seg så jag slappar i sängen...
<ispookan> David-A: Hur e det med dig idag då?
<David-A> som vanligt, några hundra om dan.
<ispookan> David-A: Ok, gått om mig än då?
<ispookan> Nä dags att nanna lite...
<David-A> är du galen, skulle ta månader, o när jag närmar mej börjar du bara vika igen.
<ispookan> David-A: Ingen jag har slutat..
<ispookan> *ingen risk
<David-A> just nu ja, men sen
<ispookan> Kommer inte vika sen heller..
<ispookan> Gör annat med datorn..
<ispookan> Nu nanna, vi ses imorrn..
<David-A> seti? hittat nåt?
<einand> urk
<einand> jag börjar bli degig
<realubot> Jo, det är nog ganska vettigt med IRL-verksamhet.
<realubot> Här blir inte många barn gjorda. Jag tar en kaffe i väntar på bättre tider ...
<spixx> :)
<David-A> alla optimister räcker upp en hand
<aakman> test
<aakman> någon som är vaken?
<David-A> ja, men inga optimister (vilket är bra)
<realubot> andol: Vi sover aldrig.
<realubot> Äsch.
<realubot> andol: Det var inte till dig.
<ispookan> realubot: Säng säng sova?
<realubot> ispookan: Inte en chans.
<realubot> Jag fegar inte ur så lätt.
<ispookan> Hehe ;)
<David-A> aah, missade dansen!
<ispookan> realubot: Vad blir det inatt då?
<David-A> Sitt stilla nu. Kvällens ämne: Framtiden är inte vad den varit
<David-A> Nu kan ni prata med varandra.
<David-A> Eller göra bottar som pratar med varandra
<ispookan> Det kanske vore något.
<realubot> ispookan: Ja du, säg det.
<realubot> ispookan: Det blir väl att kolla upp lite saker på nätet.
<ispookan> realubot: Hehe ok.. ;)
<realubot> ispookan: Du då?
<ispookan> realubot: Vettefan, försöka att sova snart..
<David-A> vissa (alla?) kanaler tillåter inte robotar som pratar
<David-A> men om man gör den tillräckligt bra så det inte märks
 * einand är magisk
<realubot> Magisk?
<realubot> David-A: Varför tror du att jag heter real ubot.
<realubot> För att vara bot är jag riktigt bra.
<realubot> Västtrafiks nya sida är faktiskt ett lyft.
<realubot> Information ska vara sökbar. Man ska inte behöva klicka sig fram till information.
<realubot> Egentligen behöver en sajt bara ha en sökruta som Google.
<realubot> En effektiv sökfunktion ersätter många klick.
<einand> realubot: coolast är deras rss
<einand> You have subscribed to "Prenumerera på trafikstörningar RSS."
<einand> upptäckte jag precsi
<David-A> www.vasttrafik.se sidan är ju helt tom
<David-A> deras server kör asp.net, så det är klart, ms saboterar för mej
#ubuntu-se 2012-09-22
<ispookan> Godnatt med er.. ;)
<David-A> gonatt
<hanzu> hi
<hanzu> swhats the most popular car in sweden?
<HakanS> !svenska | hanzu
<ubot2> hanzu: This is a Swedish support channel. If you'd like support in English, please visit #ubuntu.
<hanzu> :/
<_Trullo> Saab btw
<PsynoKhi0> hejsan
<Philip5> PsynoKhi0: hallå där
<PsynoKhi0> allt bra?
<Philip5> lite förkyld men det är ju ändå helg
<Philip5> själv=
<Philip5> ?
<PsynoKhi0> oj... mjo, det är ok här
<Philip5> najs
<PsynoKhi0> kräver installationen av den senaste kernelversionen i precise ovanligt mycket diskuttrymme?
<Philip5> inte vad jag vet
<Philip5> vad menar du med ovanligt mycket?
<PsynoKhi0> fel vid skapande av katalogen "./usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-31-generic/include/config/nf/conntrack": Enheten är full
<PsynoKhi0> '/dev/sda1       5159552 4127104       770356  85% /
<PsynoKhi0> det är en lite vbox-disk jag har
<PsynoKhi0> 770MB för lite för att installera en kernel?
<Philip5> behöver du installerar source då?
<PsynoKhi0> nix
<Philip5> den mappen är 10 mb för mig
<PsynoKhi0> avskalad xubuntu virtuell maskin jag bara har till skype
<Philip5> och själva linux-headers-3.2.0-31 är 52 mb
<Philip5> så drygt 60 mb med headers
<Philip5> du har inte en massa gamla headers och kernels installerade på burken som du kan avinstallera?
<PsynoKhi0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1220235/ där har du hela tjaffset
<Philip5> hur stor är din sda1 då?
<PsynoKhi0> '/dev/sda1       5159552 4127104       770356  85% /
<Philip5> jo men det var inte mycket kvar
<Philip5> den använde väl kanske delar i /tmp för att packa upp i också under processen
<PsynoKhi0> visst... men 770MB är för lite?
<Philip5> borde iof itne vara det
<Philip5> läste 77 mb ledigt :)
<PsynoKhi0> heh
<PsynoKhi0> äver om jag har ökat storleken på VDI-filen, antar jag jag behöver starta typ PartedMagic från en virtuella maskinen för att expandera sda1 med?
<Philip5> ska väl gå
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<Philip5> brb, reboot...
<Philip5> så
<PsynoKhi0> fan oxå... 770MB VAR för lite
<PsynoKhi0> :P
<Philip5> PsynoKhi0: funkar det nu?
<HeMan> sådär, nu har jag installerat om ca 500 datorer
<coffe> HeMan,  bra
<HeMan> gillar Rocks, det kör med bittorrent för att distribuera rpm'erna
<HeMan> så det blir mest jobbigt för switcharna när man drar om 500 datorer...
<Philip5> HeMan: men du skulle gärna göra fler burkar bara för att du kan ;)
<HeMan> Philip5: jo
<HeMan> Philip5: men det är ju tråkiga saker som kyla och el som ställer till det för oss nu
<Philip5> osexigt
<HeMan> Philip5: när allt är igång ligger vi på ca 160 kW
<Philip5> sånt säger mig inget för jag vill ha en egen kärnreaktor för mina prylar
<HeMan> vilket inte är så himla mycket med tanke på att det är nästan 5000 cores som går för fullt!
<Philip5> jag skulle nöja mig med 10% av alla cores hemma
<HeMan> du får skruva i en större säkring i lägenheten då...
<Philip5> smällar man får ta
<HeMan> fel av mig, det är drygt 5200 cores
 * K350 Testar netrunner Linux
 * EzKurdistanIm letar efter stream för dagens match :P
<K350> EzKurdistanIm: netrunner är en kubuntu mod. Kan inte säga att jag är så där jätte entusiastisk - so far
<EzKurdistanIm> K350: hmm jag fått hjärnsläpp, minns inte vem du är. :P
<K350>  
<EzKurdistanIm> K350: :) snart kommer en remix på mageia 2. du kanske ska ta en titt på den. kommer nog nästa vecka.
<K350> EzKurdistanIm: har dragit hem ison. ska kolla in den också
<K350> EzKurdistanIm: dåligt språkstöd i netrunner
<deekeff> EzKurdistanIm: råkade snubbla över kernel patchar från mageia häromdagen. vet du va dom gör för nåt?
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: vilka gäller det?
<EzKurdistanIm> K350: netrunner är väl kubuntu med lite extra saker förinstallerad.
<EzKurdistanIm> inget märkvärdigt
<K350> EzKurdistanIm: precis. Det var typ vlc, transmission och lite annat som är så SVÅRT att installera på kubuntu att man nog måste ha netrunner för det lol
<K350> EzKurdistanIm: tror det är den hrä Runner-ID  grejjen som är "grejjen" med etrunner. Lite fildelning bara..suck
<EzKurdistanIm> K350: :). återigen ditt nick känns bekant, undrar varför jag svårt minnas dig nu. :P
<deekeff> EzKurdistanIm: ja du .. det e frågan. stod bara mageia.
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: :) svårt veta om det inte står något mer.
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: annars kan du fråga tmb som är kärn-ansvariga i mageia
<deekeff> http://svnweb.mageia.org/packages/cauldron/kernel/current
<deekeff> måste det ha varit
<deekeff> många patchar
<deekeff> shit va röksugen jag e
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: ska kolla in senare. det är fotboll time.
<K350> EzKurdistanIm: Dunno
<deekeff> EzKurdistanIm: simma lugnt
<cHarNe2> EzKurdistanIm: ifk-aik?
<EzKurdistanIm> cHarNe2: nee modena-livorno
<cHarNe2> ahh, ok
<nighter> dig @83.227.132.136 nighter.se any
<nighter> funkar det där för er?
<nighter> det kommandot?
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: hmm kollade patchen de säger mig inte mycket.
<EzKurdistanIm> kena Philip5
<EzKurdistanIm> det var länge sedan du var inne
<Philip5> EzKurdistanIm: har varit mycket annat på sista tiden. har varit sjuk och ändå jobbat så slut om kvällarna
<EzKurdistanIm> Philip5: krya på dig
<Philip5> tack
<Philip5> är en envis influensa
<EzKurdistanIm> Philip5: tråkigt höra. mitt livorno ligger under. så jag mår inte precis toppen heller just nu :(.
<Philip5> livorno?
<EzKurdistanIm> Philip5: serie b
<Philip5> haha
<Philip5> ok
<EzKurdistanIm> Philip5: http://www.calcion.eu/
<Philip5> EzKurdistanIm: tror jag avstår ;)
<Philip5> tacka vet jag hockey ;P
<EzKurdistanIm> hockey för efterblivna :P
<Philip5> tsss
<EzKurdistanIm> Philip5: :) du gillar hockey för det är bland de få lagsporter sverige faktiskt är bra :P
<EzKurdistanIm> ja då var ligans första förlust inkasserad
<EzKurdistanIm> nu ska man göra mat och sura
<EzKurdistanIm> :P
<realubot> God morgon.
<maxjezy> har en msi windtop
<maxjezy> tror ni ubuntu funkar på den?
<maxjezy> alla funktioner, som touchscreen osv?
<madbear> låt mig googla det åt dig
<maxjezy> jag installerade nytt windows och fick felmeddelandet
<maxjezy> bootmgr is compressed
<maxjezy> och blev uppmanad att ctrl alt deleta mig ur det
<maxjezy> tänkte kan ju vara värt att testa ubuntu
<maxjezy> vill trots allt inte ha något att göra med bill gates mer än nördvändigt
<maxjezy> madbear windtop 2050 är det jag har
<madbear> vare inte du som lovordade windows som fan nyligen?
<madbear> ja touchen ska funka i linux
<madbear> säger inte att du inte måste änra lite men det finns drivare fört.
<maxjezy> madbear, jo fast bara när det behövs
<maxjezy> tjejen ska ju bara surfa på sin dator
<maxjezy> okej, jaja, drar ner linux till det då
<madbear> räkna inte med support från mig
<maxjezy> om inte annat så är det en bra partitionerare med på liveskivan
<madbear> använder väldigt sällan ubuntu
<maxjezy> madbear, nej jag avskriver dig allt sånt
<maxjezy> realubot får vara 1:st hand support
<madbear> hahha ja
<maxjezy> man ser säkert i liveskivan vad som funkar och inte också
<maxjezy> wifi osv.
<gusnan> http://yro.slashdot.org/story/12/09/22/1319216/ubuntu-will-now-have-amazon-ads-pre-installed
<realubot> maxjezy: maxjezy Ni kan ju ha en virtuell Ubuntu-installation för support.
<realubot> Det har jag. :)
<maxjezy> madbear, touchscreen funkade, allt annat med.
<einand> http://www.automotorsport.se/artiklar/nyheter/20020403/fitta-blev-dyr-affar-for-honda
<HakanS> einand: 10 år gammal artikel.
<einand> HakanS: ja?
<einand> HakanS: Romio och Julia är snart 500år gammal, blir inte sämre för det
<maxjezy> som vanligt sitter väl alla bänkade framför körslaget
<morpa> Nix framför nyaste Cronenberg här
<Spookan> Hej på er.
<swecarp> Spookan:  hej
<Spookan> swecarp: Tjena, allt ok ikväll?
<swecarp> lite nervös idag
<Spookan> swecarp: Jasså, varför?
<swecarp> operation på måndag
<Spookan> swecarp: Ohfan, vad för någon då?
<swecarp> en fot som jag har problem med
<Spookan> swecarp: Ok, önskar dig lycka till.
<losfou> quit
<ispookan> swecarp: Vad blir det inatt då?
<swecarp> sova så klart
<swecarp> ispookan:
<ispookan> swecarp: Hehe ok, trodde du var en nattuggla.. ;)
<swecarp> kan bli lite jobb i kväll framför datorn men tror att jag lägger mig i hyfsad tid änndå
<ispookan> Hehe ok.
<realubot> Skräp er.
<realubot> *skärp
<madbear> maxjezy: installerade du då?
<madbear> iaf, gött att det funkade
<swecarp> http://mageiasv.blogspot.se/2012/09/mageiasv-remix.html
<realubot> Och tro inte att ni kommer att bli så jävla gamla bara för att ni lever rätt:
<realubot> "Grattis Sveriges äldsta människa Ruth Engström som fyller 110 år i morgon! Själv säger hon sig inte ha gjort något speciellt för att bli så gammal. Banbrytande forskning ger henne rätt. Träning och bra mat kan hjälpa dig förbi 80, men därefter krävs rätt gener – och tur. "
<einand> Methods for interpreting seismic data destroyed the music industry. I feel sorry for this and future generations.
<maxjezy> madbear. allt funka out of box
<maxjezy> behövde bara installera drivisen till video, men den var ju bara att klicka i
<swecarp> välkommen o du store mästare EzKurdistanIm
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: :) tackar. har du märkt något av Philip5?
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: det sägs att Philip5 har gått över till mageia :P.
<swecarp> det är tyst från slöfocken
<Philip5> pfff
<swecarp> han lever
<EzKurdistanIm> Philip5: :) du skrev ju det till mig via PM. lovar på Philip5;s ppa. :P
<Philip5> pffff
<Philip5> kollar lite på avatar på 4an
<EzKurdistanIm> juste avatar på tv
<ispookan> EzKurdistanIm: Tja tomtisen! ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: :) tjena drängen.
<EzKurdistanIm> Philip5: :) det kommer en mageia remix
<ispookan> EzKurdistanIm: Hur leker livet då?
<swecarp> Philip5:  remixen blir med en fullt fungerande digicam
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: idag. sådär.
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: :) gör inte Philip5 avund.
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: har digikam strulat för dig under mga?
<ispookan> EzKurdistanIm: Jasså, trist.. Hoppas det blir bättre.. ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: :) hoppas jag med.
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  Philip5  kommer säkert byta till den kanon fina Mageia kde
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  inte ett problem
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: ny dag imorgon. :)
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: förstår att du hade problem med kubuntu plus Philip5 ppa.
<ispookan> EzKurdistanIm: Mjo om inte världen går under inatt.. ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: :) hmm. helst inte idag.
<ispookan> Hehe, men nu ska jag glo på en Blender toturial.. Vi ses grabbar..
<ispookan> Så godnatt på er.
 * maxjezy undrar vilken blender tutorial ispookan skulle se.
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: tror din blogg är en av de aktivaste linux bloggarna för tillfället på svenska
<EzKurdistanIm> bara påvel som håller samma takt
<swecarp> ja det verkar så
<swecarp> godnatt alla jag känner och även dom jag inte känner
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Hallå där!
<EzKurdistanIm> tjena
<Spookan> Folk vakna än?
#ubuntu-se 2012-09-23
<realubot> Spookan: realubot never sleeps.
<maxjezy> Zambezi, har du sett att det kommit en film som heter Zambezia?
<Spookan> realubot: Vad gör du för kul då?
<realubot> Spookan: Jag pluggar nmap. :)
<Spookan> realubot: Hehe, du är välkommen att testa på mig om du vill.. ;)
<realubot> Spookan: Vadgör du själv då?
<realubot> Hur fungerar nmaps IP spoof. Hur fungerar det att fejka IP och ändå få svar på portscans?
<Spookan> realubot: Inte ett smack, ska testa att slänga mig i sängen igen och se om jag kan bli sömnig..
<realubot> Spookan: Nu? Det är ju snart dags för middag.
<realubot> ;)
 * realubot väntar på att bli hungrig så att han kan laga mat.
<Spookan> realubot: :P
<realubot> Alla mina 1000 portar är stängda säger nmap.
<realubot> Det låter ju bra. :)
<Spookan> Kommer in med mobilen och tjatar lite, du har väl mer än 1000 portar?
<Spookan> Har man inte 65k nått?
<realubot> "If you find yourself really bored one rainy afternoon, try the command nmap -sS -PS80 -iR 0 -p 80 to locate random web servers for browsing."
<realubot> Det är ju också ett sätt att surfa på.
<realubot> Spookan: Inte enligt nmap. :S
<realubot> All 1000 ports are closed.
<realubot> Det kanske bara är 1000 portar som är "aktiva" som open/closed? Jag vet inte varför nmap svarar så ...
<ispookan> realubot: Så nu ligger jag i sängen.. ;)
<ispookan> realubot: Det är inte så att nmap är inställd på de tusen första?
<realubot> ispookan: Jag vet inte.
<realubot> ispookan: "Nmap scans the most common 1,000 ports for each protocol."
<realubot> All 65535 scanned ports are closed.
<realubot> nmap -A -T4 -p- $(hostname -I)
<realubot> Vad är skillnaden mellan -p 80 och -PS 80?
<ispookan> Jag har ingen aning hehe..
<realubot> Hm.
<realubot> ispookan: I kommandot som jag postade kl. 02:49 så finns ju både -PS80 och -p 80 med. Kommandot är hämtat från nmaps manualsida.
<realubot> "Men det som mest påverkar chansen till ett riktigt långt liv är att ha en eller flera friska gamlingar över 95 år i släkten."
<realubot> Skaffa er friska gamlingar över 95 år i släkten!
<realubot> skaffaerfriskagamlingarislakten.nu
<ispookan> Vad fan ska man hitta på?
<realubot> Göteborg is no more: http://www.svt.se/nyheter/sverige/vart-tog-goteborg-vagen
<realubot> ispookan: Hitta på?
<realubot> ispookan: Vad då hitta på?
<realubot> :|
<maxjezy> ispookan, vilken tutorial såg du?
<segoflic> blubb
<realubot> Spookan: Yo!
<realubot> segoflic: Yoyo!
<segoflic> realubot: yoyo!
<losfou> quit
<Zambezi> maxjezy: Njet.
<Zambezi> maxjezy: Jag får googla filmen.
<realubot> "Enligt en färsk undersökning kör 78 procent av de nordiska användarna Javaapplikationer med en osäker version av Java. Det trots att en uppdatering finns tillgänglig. "Allvarligt" säger den svenska it-säkerhetsmyndigheten Cert-se."
<maxjezy> Zambezi: gör det, eller så kan jag ge dig invite till en torrentsite där den är laglig att ladda ner.
<maxjezy> ispookan, vilken tutorial kikade du igår?
<ispookan> maxjezy: Kan ge dig vid datorn sen..
<cutgah> Hej jag försöker förstå mig på archlinux/nätverk/wired connection lite och skulle uppskatta lite hjälp! http://paste2.org/p/2256382
<maxjezy> http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=743559
<maxjezy> jag har samma dator men, min har 3gb ram
<nighter> lack ja blir.
<nighter> oj fel fönster!
<nighter> :P
<maxjezy> om någon skriver ett meddelande som låter ungefär såhär "han är inte välkommen hit för jag vill inte sitta på förhör för eventuell misshandel"
<maxjezy> räknas det som olaga hot?
<Fogge> Avgörs enklast i domstol...
<maxjezy> aja, har lugnat ner mig så jag anmäler inte
<maxjezy> trots allt mitt barns kusins far det gäller
<maxjezy> blev bara lite förbannad för att han hotar att misshandla mig, hämndens vilja är stark
<hume> hej... jag håller på att bygga en server för mythtv och backup - nån som har råd om vad jag ska köra för raid? jag är inte så bra på raid
<maxjezy> "Vindarna blåser nu den giftiga rökgasen från branden i Oceanhamnen i nordlig riktning, bort från Halmstad centrum, ut mot havet och mot bebyggelsen utmed kusten söder om Halmstad. "
<maxjezy> är jag trög, eller hur kan nordlig riktning bli söder
<hume> well
<hume> på kusten söder om Halmstad blåser det nordlig vind, dvs vind som kommer från nord...
<hume> är det inte så det ska förstås? fast det inte står så
<maxjezy> hade ju varit bra om de skrev åt vilket håll röken färdas, utan att leka sjökapten osv.
<hume> jo
<hume> är du bra på raid?
<maxjezy> jag är faktiskt inte så insatt alls i sånt
<hume> makes two of us
<maxjezy> tappat intresset av att lära mig nya saker, de ersätts endå med ännu nyare saker helatiden.
<hume> :)
<hume> vet du skillnaden på olika SAta-kablar då?
<hume> jag tänkte, om de tinte är en ny grej så kanske du vet....
<maxjezy> jag vet att det finns blå och röd
<maxjezy> så de är färgen som skiljer
<hume> men det är sata 3 och 6....
<hume> blå och svart har jag här
<maxjezy> okej, jag har blå och röd bara på mina maskiner
<maxjezy> vet inte om färgen är en smaksak eller om den har funktion
<maxjezy> folk gillar ju att pimpa sina datorer med färger och blinkande dioder
<maxjezy> de kanske är för att om man har flera sladdar så man lättare ska veta vilken som går vart
<maxjezy> att varje sladd kan ha en egen färg, så man inte drar ut fel
<einand> hume: varje färg betyder en sak
<einand> gul = 12volt
<einand> röd = 5 volt
<einand> svart = jord
<einand> sedan så är det flera olika färger bereoende på vilken typ av data det är
<einand> reset har jag för mig är blå+vit
<Anarieth> God eftermiddag
<Anarieth> Har lite problem att installera senaste versionen av ubuntu server via usb. Kommer till boot menyn där jag kan välja om jag vill installera eller inte men kan inte välja nått alternativ då allt slutar svara så fort jag trycker på någon tangent
<Zambezi> maxjezy: Det är lungt. Den har fått usla betyg.
<realubot> God morgon kanalen.
<KiviE> !temp
<ubot2> Factoid 'temp' not found
<KiviE> ops, fel kanal :)
<UkuleleSolen> God eftermiddag!
<maxjezy> Zambezi: ja, en fågel som flyr sin fars tråkiga liv för att åka till fågelstaden zambezia
<maxjezy> men pappan hamnar i trubbel när en ödla vill jävlas
<maxjezy> stängde av efter halva
<maxjezy> så jag kan inte spoila slutet
<maxjezy> realubot, precis innan du kom in så kom en fråga [15:21] <Anarieth> Har lite problem att installera senaste versionen av ubuntu server via usb. Kommer till boot menyn där jag kan välja om jag vill installera eller inte men kan inte välja nått alternativ då allt slutar svara så fort jag trycker på någon tangent
<maxjezy> eftersom du är ubuntugurun så kanske du kan ge ett svar
<deekeff> var den kass alltså?
<deekeff> det var nära att jag drog den
<deekeff> :)
<realubot> Anarieth: Jag misstänker att det är något fel på ditt USB-minne.
<Anarieth> realubot: 4 minnen testade alla fungerar felfritt på andra system till olika saker
<realubot> Anarieth: Testa att boota minnet i en annan dator och försök starta installationen (avbryt innan installationen innan den startar. Försök bara gå igenom några steg i processen och se om du kommer längre än på datorn där allt låser sig).
<realubot> Anarieth: Vilket program använder du för att skapa minnena?
<Anarieth> realubot: unetbootin som jag alltid har kört
<realubot> Anarieth: Fröstår att du redan har testat minnena på annan dator. Glöm det rådet då.
<realubot> Anarieth: Det låter ju helt klart som det är kopplat till datorn?
<realubot> Anarieth: Är du säker på att tangentbordet låste sig också? Så det inte bara är musen?
<Anarieth> tangentbordet, musen såg jag inte alls och testade även med externt tangentbord
<realubot> Anarieth: Skumt. Fungerar det med en äldre version av Ubuntu?
<realubot> Anarieth: Har du testat att återställa BIOS till fabriksinställningarna? Inte för att jag vet om det hjälper men ...
<Zambezi> maxjezy: Om jag är ruggigt uttråkad en dag kanske jag kan tänka mig att kolla på den.
<realubot> Anarieth: Testat med Alternate-versionen och command line system?
<realubot> Anarieth: Det är ju mindre grafik-krävande om det nu är det som gör att installationen hänger sig. I.s.f. kan du ju installera command line (ej server edition) från Alternate-ison och sedan installera ubuntu-desktop på det.
<realubot> Anarieth: Jag antar att du redan har testat alla USB-portar på datorn så att det inte är en speciell USB-port som krånglar?
<realubot> Anarieth gick upp i rök.
<Anarieth> realubot: försvann på middag ^^ har inte testat alternate-versionen utan bara server
<einand> http://www.friatider.se/sa-vill-eu-avskaffa-yttrandefriheten-pa-natet
<gusnan> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/09/mark-shuttleworth-explains-ubuntus-new-amazon-adware-feature
<Wolf-hbg> Hej :)
<Philip5> hallå där
<Wolf-hbg> Bara en nyfiken fråga kan man föra typ f diks på en ifon och lägga in en typ ren linux som styr telefonen utan att original mjukvaran till ifone ligger bakom
<einand> Wolf-hbg: vad försöker du skriva?
<Wolf-hbg> Att jag vill ha ett optativ system till en ifone som är typ som ubuntu
<Screedo> godkväll
<Wolf-hbg> Ha en trevlig kväll Nu blir det pizza och lite annat :)
<Anarieth> realubot: Fungerade inte med alternate heller, kommer till samma ställe och sen slutade det fungera. Ska kolla med äldre versioner
<deekeff> kurd
<EzKurdistanIm> :) yes thats me
<deekeff> vad händer?
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: :) ja du, precis kollat färdigt fotbollsmatch.
<EzKurdistanIm> så inte så mycket just nu.
<deekeff> härligt
<deekeff> jag försöker hitta någon film jag inte har sett
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: själv?
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: :P okej. filmkväll alltså?
<deekeff> ja det lutar åt det
<deekeff> Heroine ska jag kolla om den inte är skräp.
<EzKurdistanIm> oki doki. hoppas den är bra.
<deekeff> indisk är den :)
<deekeff> verkar det som
<deekeff> JA
<deekeff> kul
<EzKurdistanIm> haha coolt.
<deekeff> är du apotekare ännu?
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: :) jag kan inte skriva ut lyckopiller åt dig
<deekeff> haha det behöver jag inte
<deekeff> stesolid möjligen, men det syns på pisseproverna
<EzKurdistanIm> :=)
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: :) fortfarande gentoo avknoppningen?
<deekeff> japp
<deekeff> nu är det mat. återkommer
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: :) måste vara rekord
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: smaklig måltid
<EzKurdistanIm> har det varit krig här efter marks kommentarer om lensen?
<EzKurdistanIm> :P
<Markk> Vad jag har gjort?
<EzKurdistanIm> Markk: nee shuttleworth :P
<Markk> jaha
<EzKurdistanIm> Markk: :) tyvärr du är inte den viktiga mark här i ubuntu kanalen.
<Markk> Undrade väl.
<deekeff> oh det va stark mat alltså
<deekeff> pulsen slår hårt
<deekeff> EzKurdistanIm: har du läst på reddit mark shuttleworth grejen?
<deekeff> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1182
<EzKurdistanIm> ja
<EzKurdistanIm> tycker ubuntu gör bort sig
<arand> Heh, han var då inte den bästa på att få det att låta postivt :)
<deekeff> verkligen
<arand> "lita på oss, vi har root"
<EzKurdistanIm> arand: med det menar han att alla uppdateringar osv hamnar ändå i root-sektionen
<EzKurdistanIm> så man ger ju ubuntu per automatik root-rättigheter vid uppdateringar och dylik
<EzKurdistanIm> dock gillar jag inte adware
<EzKurdistanIm> ubuntu försöker hårt bli som windows och osx
<deekeff> trist
<arand> Jag vet mycket väl vad han menar med det, likväl är enormt korkat formulerat...
<EzKurdistanIm> arand: instämmer.
<EzKurdistanIm> jag tror canonical och amazon skrivit under avtal
<EzKurdistanIm> där canonical får cash för just detta
<EzKurdistanIm> tror inte canonical kommer vika nämnvärt och den här funktionen lär inkluderas
<EzKurdistanIm> hur mycket än communityn är emot eller för
<deekeff> han skriver ju att dom som använder ubuntu är på amazon och därför ska dom använda det
<deekeff> typ
<deekeff> jag vet inte hur vanligt amazon är i andra länder men i sverige vet jag ingen
<deekeff> som .. shoppar på amazon?
<segoflic> I do!
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: ingen aning hur stor amazon är internationellt och för vara ärlig jag bryr mig inte.
<deekeff> segoflic: vad shoppar du?
<deekeff> :D
<EzKurdistanIm> 3 stora OS;en har förvandlats till skyltfönster för sälja saker
<deekeff> helt sjukt.
<EzKurdistanIm> windows har blivit ännu värre med metro
<segoflic> deekeff: Inget. Jag vet folk som shoppar på amazon menar jag
<EzKurdistanIm> osx likaså
<deekeff> segoflic: ah
<EzKurdistanIm> och nu har ubuntu kommit in i den skaran
<deekeff> det e surt.. för vad jag tycker om ubuntu och att jag måste använda det i skolan.
<deekeff> bajs
<arand> Mycket möjligt att de har ett avtal, och logiskt att de håller tyst om det. Kommer bli ett jäkla liv om det, beroende på hur mycket de får ut av det undrar jag om de i slutändan tjänar på det...
<deekeff> förut använde dom tydligen suse. det är väl inte ball men bättre
<deekeff> dom har ju avtal?
<arand> Men, det lär ju vara enkelt att stänga av genom konfiguration/patchning, så meh.
<deekeff> We picked Amazon as a first place to start because most of our users are also regular users of Amazon, and it pays us to make your Amazon journey  get off to a faster start.
<deekeff> jo
<deekeff> om dom inte börjar köra binärer :)
<EzKurdistanIm> ubuntu växer som OS, men pissar dom på sin community så möter dom samma öde som Mandriva.
<EzKurdistanIm> och ja, mandriva hade klirr i kassan, men blev bankrutt flera ggr för de inte lärde sig samarbeta med sin community på ett bättre sätt.
<Spookan> Hej på er!
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: tjena. vi skriver hur dom 3 stora OS;en: Windows, OSX och Ubuntu är skyltfönster/reklamtjänster för sälja produkter.
<EzKurdistanIm> skriver kanske var fel val, diskuterar :P.
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Hehe ok, jag ska äta och kolla på en film jag lånat av grannen.. ;)
<arand> Tydligt i texten är "Ubuntu tjänar det här" samt att han aldrig uttryckligen säger att Canonical inte får betalt för det, så ganska troligt att det är pengar med ja...
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: ha skoj :).
<EzKurdistanIm> arand: instämmer. jag har absolut inget emot om canonical tjänar pengar, är dock det bästa sättet?
<deekeff> dom kan göra det snyggare och seriösare
<EzKurdistanIm> för göra alla glada nöjda bör det antingen under installationen finnas någonstans man blir förfrågad om man vill ha dessa "tjänster" eller så ska dashen ha någon filterfunktion för sådant så man kan lätt avmarkera
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: jag tycker för vara rättvis att unity är riktigt snyggt. kanske rentav snyggaste OS;et som skapats.
<EzKurdistanIm> sedan att jag får spader när jag testar unity pga sättet arbeta är en annan femma :P
<morpa> Så länge man kan stänga av funktionen, får canonical testa på, tycker det är rätt att prova. De måste ju få in pengar, o jag tvekar på att t.ex. Ubuntu one är någon större kassako. O det har ju haft rätt ibland Unity blir t.ex. faktiskt bara bättre o bättre, från att ha varit ganska uselt .O det där med på vilken sida knapparna skulle ligga, om någon minns. Blev ju bra med till slut.
<EzKurdistanIm> morpa: ja, dock undrar jag om det kommer finnas den funktionen du eftersöker. sedan hur j-vla smart är det lägga till en funktion efter feut.freeze?
<EzKurdistanIm> lägg till funktioner och annat när det är tillräckligt bra och ni tänkt över saker
<swecarp> http://mageiasv.blogspot.se/2012/09/mageiasv-remix.html
<EzKurdistanIm> ibland gör ubuntu saker förhastad och efter tonvis med feedback får dom till det
<EzKurdistanIm> synd så är ubuntu användare av unity beta-användare
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: :) mageia skulle aldrig gjort det thx god.
<deekeff> skriv ett mail till honom
<deekeff> bara för att.
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  Mageia testar tillls det verkligen är stabilt samt så bugfritt det bara går
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: nee. personligen bryr jag mig inte, även om jag gillar ubuntu. hade nog gjort det om jag hade orkat bemöta saker canonical gör.
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: jepp. trots det har dom inte i närheten av alla resurser ubuntu har.
<HakanS> Det är ingen hemlighet att Canonical och Amazon har ett avtal om att Canonical får procent när man köper något från Amazon genom denna funktion.
<deekeff> EzKurdistanIm: jag skrev, även fast jag inte tänker ha det nånsin på mina maskinerz
<EzKurdistanIm> HakanS: hmm. svarat dig även på forumet.
<EzKurdistanIm> vi kan föra vår diskussion där
<EzKurdistanIm> blir annars bara konstigt föra den på två ställen "samtidigt".
<ispookan> EzKurdistanIm: Haha!
<realubot> einand: Har du börjat länka till SD-sidor?
<einand> Konsten att bilda sig objektiva åsikter och förstå andra är att hålla sig uppdaterade med allas åsikter
<einand> Svårare att bekämpa något man ignorerar, eller inte känner till
<realubot> idg har ju skrivit om samma sak.
<ispookan> Fick låna två B filmer... Fattar inte att vissa får komma ut ens hehe...
<einand> ispookan: vilka då?
<ispookan> einand: Super cyclone och nazis underground.. Håller på med cyclone filmen nu.. Snyggare effekter i mario 8 bitars... ;)
<realubot> Det kanske inte var idg utan någon annan sv. tidning.
<realubot> Hur länge är gecko bannad?
<einand> hur lyckades han bli bannad denna gången?
<ispookan> Har ni sett den med hajen som hoppar upp ur havet och tar ett flygplan?
<einand> ispookan: låter som en höjdae
<realubot> einand: Tjafs med Barre och HakanS, typ.
<ispookan> einand: Nja hehe du o jag kan göra en colare film med din kamera typ.. ;)
<einand> säger ju inte ett skit, jag har tjaffsat med dom också
<einand> ispookan: ok, har du manus så börjar vi
<ispookan> einand: Skulle vara kul ;)
<einand> Filmproducent är faktiskt något som skulle vara skoj
<ispookan> Mycket som ska funka..
<einand> nja, kan börja som sponsor i någon hollywood film, undra hur man gör då
<realubot> einand: Jag orkar inte gå in på detaljer. Läs loggarna eller fråga Barre/HakanS.
<einand> hade ju vart asballt att kolla på typ Robotcop IV så står det procuced with einand
<ispookan> einand: Aha, jag tänkte på egen film..
<realubot> Det är väl inget fel med att Canonical tjänar pengar på Ubuntu. Det är kanske t.o.m. en förutsättning för att Ubuntu ska finnas kvar. Eller vad är det ni bråkar om?
 * realubot läser på omgubuntu nu.
<einand> jo, men enklare att börja med att lära sig från någon som kan
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: tro inte ditt favorit windows är bättre
<EzKurdistanIm> deras metro-skit skriker köp
<einand> EzKurdistanIm: ?
<EzKurdistanIm> vad förstod du inte?
<einand> har jag sagt något annat?
<einand> jag förstod inte varför du blanda in mig
<EzKurdistanIm> :) vem ska dom lära sig av?
<einand> EzKurdistanIm: jag skall lära mig av en riktig filmproducent, innan jag börja göra film själv
<ispookan> einand: Bra manus, bra skådisar, nån som kan göra musik, nån som kan editera filmen typ...
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: din granne är bäst. punkt slut. :P
<realubot> Är det inte enklare om Shuttleworth bygger in Google i Dash direkt om man nu ska kunna nå allt från Dash?
<ispookan> EzKurdistanIm: ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) det får du fråga honom. jag blir inte förvånad om funktionen tillkommer eller redan finns som pppa.
<einand> google Dashboard är väl nerlaggt?
<realubot> Google i Dash med provision för Canonical på Google Adsense-annonser.
<realubot> Ubuntu == Linux + Gnome + program + reklam
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: ubuntu får redan cash för de har google som startmotor för webbläsaren
<ispookan> Det gäller att få linux nissarna att upptäcka kraften hos Mac OS! ;)
<realubot> Jag tycker det är fel. Vill man söka efter filmer på Amazon så går man till Amazon. Det är som om Ubuntu hade visat produkter från MediaMarkt när man söker i Dash på bechmark eller något.
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: ja, då kan man låsa in sig för gott. :)
<spixx> Argh
<spixx> fråga om bootblock, hur illa är det att köra dd över ett sådant :P?
<ispookan> EzKurdistanIm: :p
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Det är klart att dom får. Mozilla Foundation har ju tjänat mååånga miljoner på samma sak.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: jag tycker funktionen inte är dum för de som vill. för köper jag saker från amazon är funktionen guldvärd.
<EzKurdistanIm> underlättar ens arbetsflöde
<EzKurdistanIm> spixx: :) testa och se. ta backup dock.
<realubot> Nej. Det är reklam.
<realubot> Inget snack om saken.
<spixx> EzKurdistanIm: Ingen fara jädrans freenas som fuxxat med saker...
<EzKurdistanIm> spixx: nördigt köra freenas :P.
<realubot> Ubuntu är på väg att bli operativsystemens motsvarighet till gratistidningarna.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: canonical behöver dig. du kanske får dom att tänka till :P.
<EzKurdistanIm> sedan kanske mark kan hjälpa dig finna drömkvnna inom canonical
<EzKurdistanIm> :P
<realubot> Folk med pengar och status köper SvD/DN (Windows). Folk utan pengar plockar Metro gratis.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: vad var det för skit jämförelse?
<realubot> Jag tycker det är lite lågstatusvarning på reklamfinansiering.
<EzKurdistanIm> :) i för sig är svenska tidningar allmänt strunt
<EzKurdistanIm> men det är en annan femma
<ispookan> Eller så sparar man och köper en bra tidning med bra kvalitet! ;)
<einand> jag läser SvD,DN, Aftonbladet, GP, MEtro och City
<einand> vad säger det om mig?
<realubot> Reklam används som finsnsiering om inget företag är tillräckligt intresserat för att prösja för produkten.
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: nämn gärna en bra svensk tidning och jag kommer köpa den.
<EzKurdistanIm> då menar jag ingen sporttidning eller nördtidning
<ispookan> EzKurdistanIm: Slitz
<realubot> Jag har köpt max. 2 ex. av Expressen/Aftonbladet i hela mitt liv.
<realubot> Och har inte för avsikt att köpa fler nummer heller.
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: vad är slitz? låter som mode eller underkläder.
<HakanS> Ubuntu kör jag för att det är fritt. Inte för att det är gratis.
<ispookan> EzKurdistanIm: Äh vi skippar det.. ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> HakanS: bra formulerat. heja opensource :P!
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Säg till din tjej att du har börjar prenumerera på Slitz så ska du se att du får reda på vad det är. ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: :) är det p-rr-tidning som du prem. på?
<realubot> Slitz är typ mjukmjukporr.
<spixx> Mahaha döö disk dööö
<ispookan> EzKurdistanIm: Nä, jag köper aldrig tidningar..
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :P. då låter jag hellre bli.
<spixx> slitz är väll bara brudar som inte vissar tuttz osv
<EzKurdistanIm> spixx: haha bästa kommentaren på länge någon kom med här.
<EzKurdistanIm> den ska man skriva ner: mahaha dö disk dööö
<EzKurdistanIm> :P
 * realubot minns när systrarna Graaf byggde sin karriär på att vika ut sig i Slitz.
<spixx> EzKurdistanIm: Hållit på i 1 timme...
<spixx> så mina känslor är inte varma :P
<EzKurdistanIm> spixx: diskat i 1 h? driver du hotell hemma eller sparar du disk för 1 månad? :P
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Vad hade din tjej sagt om du hade haft den med dig ner i sängen: http://img1.bdbphotos.com/images/orig/f/3/f3uvmpcwlxjlxllp.jpg
<deekeff> slitz är för folk som inte vågar handla porr
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: haha. det skulle nog inte ske. :P
<ispookan> Tur man inte har en tjej.. ;)
<ispookan> Men ska kolla vidare på filmen. Vi hörs grabbar..
<realubot> einand: Det säger att du är hjärntvättad av Hjörne och Bonnier.
<EzKurdistanIm> hmm rune.k farten igen
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: du svarade honom bra, men rune.k är bara ute efter ordkrig.
<EzKurdistanIm> troll som han är.
<einand> realubot: eller att jag inte är det, eftersom jag läser allt
<einand> EzKurdistanIm: vart kan man läse om rune.k
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=56938
<swecarp> einand:  läs och förundras
<spixx> men vem är ond nog att ha ett forum som bara tillåter medlemar :(
<einand> spixx: håller med
<spixx> för jag orkar då inte logga in ;)
<spixx> men vill ju veta vad som står där
<EzKurdistanIm> :) spixx mahaha dö disk dööö :P
<einand> spixx: skall jag lägga upp en spegel av sidan?
<EzKurdistanIm> :P som sagt nästan småförtjust
<spixx> einand: Ja! :)
<EzKurdistanIm> spixx: :) du svarade aldrig på min fråga.
<EzKurdistanIm> varför har du diskat i över 1 h?
<EzKurdistanIm> har du kanske inga armar?
<spixx> EzKurdistanIm: jobbat med en trilskande ssd disk :P
<EzKurdistanIm> :=)
<einand> spixx: http://3gdev.com/mirror/ubuntu/29dc19b3-c75a-411b-8b0b-273280db9188.html
<spixx> danke :D
<EzKurdistanIm> spixx: jaha med disken menar du inte :P vad jag trodde.
<EzKurdistanIm> haha
<EzKurdistanIm> :P trodde spixx att du menade köket
<EzKurdistanIm> my bad
<spixx> ah det värsta som hänt linux förutom att udev tog över för X-org, är ju dracut och Ubuntu :P
<EzKurdistanIm> spixx: vad är det för fel med dracut? :P
<spixx> nåväl jag är mer intresserad av att ha ett slimmat system, nu kommer varje kernel i sig vara ett os... :P tycker bara det är bakvänt.
<EzKurdistanIm> hmm har udev tagit över x-org? har jag kanske sovit? :P
<spixx> EzKurdistanIm: vad som än snott bort min xorg.conf :P något var det...
<EzKurdistanIm> spixx: vad kör du för dist?
<spixx> Centos
<spixx> eller Openbsd
<EzKurdistanIm> spixx: coolt. heja mageia :P.
<spixx> Vet faktiskt inte varför jag hänger här :P
<spixx> hah, körde quit ist för leave :P
<einand> spixx: ändå kom du tillbaka
<EzKurdistanIm> spixx: din xorg.conf :P kanske du råkade rm -f bört :P
<ispookan> Inte kul ju..
<EzKurdistanIm> heja ispookan
<EzKurdistanIm> :P
<einand> fast modernt system lirar inte xorg.conf
<ispookan> EzKurdistanIm: Din buse!
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: :P tomte
<ispookan> EzKurdistanIm: Du måste låna super cyclone.. ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> :=) bra?
<ispookan> EzKurdistanIm: Mycket, riktigt bra effekter ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> nice
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: hur mår herrn annars idag?
<ispookan> EzKurdistanIm: Allmänt seg, du själv då?
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: varken fisk eller fågel
<EzKurdistanIm> sedan vädret hjälper ju inte till för liva upp humöret
<EzKurdistanIm> sommaren var värdelös
<EzKurdistanIm> och vädret hittills har inte varit bra
<ispookan> Nä... Regnat hela helgen här...
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: svenska vädergudarna känns som de alltid är bakis
<EzKurdistanIm> :P
<ispookan> Hehe
<ispookan> EzKurdistanIm: Enda guden jag har är Steve Jobs.. ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: :) min syster gillar honom också.
<EzKurdistanIm> ung fan grät när han gick bort
<ispookan> Samma här..
<spixx> åäö
<spixx> ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: jag tyckte bara synd om honom och önskar honom vila i frid. annars var det väl inte så märkvärdigt.
<ispookan> EzKurdistanIm: Mjo, nu dags för en b zombie film haha
<spixx> :)
<spixx> ispookan: vilken :D?
<ispookan> EzKurdistanIm: Har du sett den norska död snö?
 * EzKurdistanIm tänker göra annat nu. 
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: tror inte. namnet låter inte bekant.
<ispookan> EzKurdistanIm: Denna heter nazis underground..
<ispookan> Hehe vi hörs EzKurdistanIm ;)
<UkuleleSolen> God kväll i stugan!
<realubot> ispookan: Den heter väl ändå RÖD snö?
<realubot> Död snö låter ju helt stört.
<ispookan> realubot: Just ja.. Haha
<ispookan> realubot: Har du sett den?
<realubot> Nix.
<ispookan> Snygga brudar i den..
<madbear> död snö hter den
<segoflic> nazizombies ! :o
<madbear> segoflic: wzp dwg?
<segoflic> madbear: !
<segoflic> tröttis
<segoflic> själv?
<madbear> jo fint :)
<madbear> har flyttat nu vettu
<madbear> hur ska en björn klara sig i storstan?
<segoflic> madbear: Oh.. välkommen :)
<madbear> tänk jo
<ispookan> Då hade jag ju rätt från början.
<madbear> om du tänker på att döda nazizombies med snöskoter så ja :D
<UkuleleSolen> Nån som har generell koll på hur man ändrar storlekar på diskpartitioner?
<UkuleleSolen> Har en disk som hade två partitioner, varav den ena innehöll en windowsinstallation. Nu var min förhoppning om att jag kunde låta den partitionen fylla hela disken
<morpa> gparted klarar väl det om jag minns rätt
<morpa> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<UkuleleSolen> Kan jag inte göra det direkt från en ubuntuinstallation?
<UkuleleSolen> Jo, det verkar så :) Tack!
<david-a> nu på tv "Rädslan har 1000 ögon" 22:10-23:05. dokumentär om övervakningssamhället, repris 25 o 28 sep
<yarre> nån som vet om de finns en bra linux nas dist med zfs stöd?
<EzKurdistanIm> yarre: hmm gentoo eller sabayon kanske
<yarre> EzKurdistanIm, vill ha nåt färdigt :P
<segoflic> madbear: Hur trivs du då?
<EzKurdistanIm> yarre: tror sabayon är hyfsad färdigt
<EzKurdistanIm> :)
<madbear> segoflic: jo funkar
<segoflic> madbear: Var är det du jobbar då?
<segoflic> Det kanske du har sagt men.. :<
<EzKurdistanIm> yarre: http://www.sabayon.org/release/press-release-sabayon-10
<yarre> EzKurdistanIm, nyckelordet i min fråga va NAS som i filserver, har ingen nytta av en desktopdistro :P
<EzKurdistanIm> yarre: jaha
<EzKurdistanIm> :=) yarre ingen aning i så fall
<yarre> vill jag ha det så kan jag ju köra zfs i ubuntu :)
<deekeff> EzKurdistanIm: jag läste på sabayon.org att dom tänkte gå över till systemd. men att att openrc bootade 8 sekunder snabbare under deras benchmark
<deekeff> ja du var inne där med ser jag nu
<deekeff> hehe
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: :=)
<segoflic> Jag rimmar på.. från underground nivå..
<segoflic> lala
<segoflic> Jag har inte alls tråkigt :p
<EzKurdistanIm> segoflic: petter? :P
<segoflic> EzKurdistanIm: Nej :(
<deekeff> godnatt
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: godnatt.
<david-a> nyss på tv "Rädslan har 1000 ögon" SVT2 22:10-23:05. dok om övervakning o säkerhet i städer. repris 25 o 28 sep
<david-a> nån nämnde filmen "Minority Report".
<david-a> i SVT Forum el UR Samtiden har jag sett flera ideer om att analysera brottsbenägenhet med psykologiska profiler, internetanvändning o andra beteenden
<david-a> det nya nya är alltså "pre-crime"
<david-a> är x_link vaken nu då?
 * david-a gör 23:59-dansen!
 * einand gör 00:00 dansen
<david-a> ju förr desto bättre
<einand> irriterande, någon granne har skaffat en wifi router, så har dom lagt det på samma kanal som mig
<david-a> har dom krupterat? annars ha lite kul?
<segoflic> hur ser man om nån har har på samma kanal som en själv?
<einand> flera program
<einand> david-a: wpa2-prs
<segoflic> jaha
<einand> segoflic: för ubuntu är kismet bät
<segoflic> kör windows på den här datorn
<einand> segoflic: http://www.metageek.net/products/inssider/
<david-a> alla som googlat sitt lösenord för att se om det finns på internet räcker upp en hand
<david-a> (alla som inte har, gör det inte!)
<david-a> strax på tv "Korrespondenterna: Lag och ordning" med Lena Scherman SVT2 01:00-01:30
<einand> deekeff: beror på vilket lösenord
<einand> mitt lösenord finns inte på google 14862625a3d336670bd2e0e2a2914e346f8e3ce6950b0625b91d00e00fc70593
#ubuntu-se 2013-09-16
<David-A> gonatt
<andol> morgens
<Barre_> morrn
<larsemil> morrn!
<Dynamit> morgon
<Phew> gäsp..
<Dynamit> Du tycker det du
<Phew> Minst sagt
<Phew> helt jävla slut
<Dynamit> Jag viste att NFC var osäker teknik men nu har jag sätt det med egna ögon
<Dynamit> förstår inte att folk litar på NFC så jäkla mycket
<Phew> Vad har hänt med NFC?
<kodein> sett*
<Dynamit> jaja kodein
<Dynamit> har man bara "hemliga" nyckeln så kan man klona utan några som helst problem
<Dynamit> och jag har "hemliga" nyckeln till ett system som många i Stockholm använder
<Dynamit> ska rätta mig "hemliga" nycklarna
<Phew> Vad menas med "hemliga nycklarna" om jag får fråga? förklara gärna då jag inte är insatt i detta.
<Dynamit> Det är nycklarna som behövs för att dekryptera innehållet
<yarre> Så man kan åka gratis buss nu då?
<Dynamit> I teorin så ja
<Dynamit> bara man har NFC krets som man kan skriva till sec0 så man kan göra 1:1 kopia
<Dynamit> Phew: det är ungefär som DMA kontrollen i dagens spel kan man nog säga
<Dynamit> har man rätt nyckel för DMA så säger DMA servern ja det är lungt starta du, så startar spelet
<Dynamit> samma sak om man har "hemliga nyckeln/nycklarna" då kan man göra en 1:1 kopia vilket innebär att den säger allting stämmer fortsätt du
<Dynamit> Nu tänker ju jag inte lägga upp min dump utav kortet men i mitt kort verkar det finnas en kontrollsumma som heter 88
<Phew> Hmm, okej
<Dynamit> för den nämns i alla sektorer som används minst 1gång
<Dynamit> så med tex. mobil med NFC så kan man lätt skanna 40 kort och åka på deras
<Dynamit> men klart för att inte riskera att vara för tydlig med att det är person x som gör det så får man inte använda samma kort förmycket
<Dynamit> samt inte för tätt inpå varandra för då kan de konstatera person x är vid samtliga platser när det klonade kortet används
<Dynamit> OBS! om någon läser detta vi pratar bara vad som är möjligt i teorin och uppmanar inte till att detta görs
<Phew> Alla script kiddies kommer ändå inte ha en aning om vad du pratar om
<Phew> :P
<Dynamit> Lika bra att skriva det annars får man väl trevligt brev i lådan som säger kom ner till Handen den * kl x:xx för förhör
<Dynamit> fördelen med Sverige så länge vi visar eller lär ut saker i utbildningssyfte så är det inte ett brott
<Dynamit> Däremot om vi nyttjar våran kunskap då är det en annan sak
<larsemil> importerar feeet log till piwik.
<Phew> idd Dynamit
<andyland> Dynamit: Så SL-Access crypto är nu reverse engineered?
<Dynamit> Nycklarna finns ute fullt synliga på internet jag snubblade på dem
<andyland> Dynamit: Jag visste att det var folk som lekte med Rfidchippen, men NFC var något nytt för min del
<Dynamit> jag ser datan på samtliga sektorer så ja
<andyland> eller det kanske är det du menar?
<Dynamit> Det har varit det länge men jag trodde inte på det själv först jag kunde testa det själv
<Dynamit> nej jag menar NFC
<Dynamit> av naturliga skäl så kan tänker jag ju inte ge ut dumpen utav mitt kor men jag kan ju iför sig censurera en del i varje sektor och lägga upp en skärmdump eller något
<Dynamit> så ni själva får se att jag ser all data
<Phew> Det vore rätt intressant
<Phew> sålänge du inte hamnar i problem
<Dynamit> Haha Svensk lag skyddar mig ju
<Dynamit> jag gör det i utbildningssyfte
<Phew> ^
<Dynamit> och det gör jag
<Dynamit> sedan vad folk jag lär ut använder sin kunskap till kan inte jag styra
<andyland> Dynamit: Jag är tyvärr inte så haxx, men jag har sett en polare lyckats använda en reskassa på ~100kr, gå igenom spärren och sedan skriva över sin gamla reskassa på 100kr efter köpet dragits igenom. Det var ganska coolt må jag säga
<Dynamit> Ja men det är bedrägeri/urkundsförfalskning
<Dynamit> Jag leker med det bara i syfte att lära mig hur tekniken funkar
<andyland> Dynamit: Mm, men han är en sån där anarkist så han har lite egna uppfattningar om vad som är okej/inte okej
<Dynamit> Det spelar ingen roll jag säger bara vad lagen säger
<andyland> Själv lägger jag 800kr/mån på ett sånt därnt jävla kort
<Dynamit> för att inte folk ska anklaga mig för att ha uppmanat till det
<andyland> +1
<Gorgo> tror jag ska köpa mig en lott idag :P
<Dynamit> jag ändrar i hexedit nu för att dumpen inte ska vara giltig
<Dynamit> sedan så lägger jag upp den så ni kan se med egna ögon
<Phew> Sweet
<Dynamit> är på sektor 4 nu
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Dynamit> Morgon HeMan
<Dynamit> Jippi sektor 12 utav 15
<HeMan> Dynamit: fast det har inte så mycket med Ubuntu att göra
<Dynamit> beror på hur man ser det
<Dynamit> men jag förstår hur du ser på det
<HeMan> Dynamit: tycker inte riktigt det faller inom riktlinjerna för kanalen
<Dynamit> NFC är väl trots allt något som är öppen kod i sig?
<Dynamit> även om innehållet är krypterat?
<HeMan> jo men skryta om att man klonar kort faller lite utanför
<Dynamit> Det gör jag inte jag säger att det är skrämande enkelt och förklarar hur enkelt det är för att andra ska förstå
<Dynamit> en del använder ju det för att passera dörrar till sitt jobb
<Dynamit> skulle jag klona kort som acess kortet skulle jag begå lagbrott enligt Svensk lag
<Dynamit> För säkerhetsmessigt så är krypteringen i Mifare 1K Classic ungefär som WEP är för trådlösa nätverk larvigt att ens använda
<Dynamit> anser du att jag har fel i den biten utav tänket HeMan?
<larsemil> det finns / fanns en #ubuntu-se-offtopic förut.
<Dynamit> det är inviteonly nu larsemil
<Dynamit> Phew: https://filetea.me/t1sFJMlxpZiTjxxUvSmRsnYfA och er andra som är intreserande utav att själva kunna se
<Dynamit> att det är möjligt att läsa alla sektorerna för mig, då jag har hittat "hemliga nycklarna"
<Phew> Shit Dynamit, du skojade inte heller :P
<Dynamit> Phew: jag sa ju det
<Phew> Mmm :)
<larsemil> installera minimal virtuell maskin...
<larsemil> undra hur ofta man gör det.
<yarre> larsemil, varje gång man ska sätta upp en virtuell maskin?
<larsemil> jo men det blir ju
<andol> larsemil: Har inte Dalnix en uppsättning bas-images att klona?
<larsemil> nä
<andol> Förbaskat smidigt.
<HeMan> larsemil, andol: jag gjorde en fusk-lösning med en tar-boll man rullade ut
<HeMan> det var innan det fanns riktiga snapshots man kan använda
<delhage> Barre, andol, HeMan: skulle ni träffas på torsdag eller?
<andol> delhage: Jorå, står till och med I HeMans kalender, och då måste det ju vara så.
<delhage> andol: när och var?
<delhage> och var är hemans kalender? ;)
<larsemil> i falun? ska vi säga så?
<delhage> pfft :)
<delhage> larsemil: säger du åt amazon att flytta eventet dit också? ;)
<andol> delhage: Jag tror att HeMan skrev 18:30 i sin kalender, även om jag är osäker på hur det klockslaget kom till. Sen gällande var så är det något jag lämnar åt er lokalbefolkning.
<delhage> HeMan bor väl söder om stan eller?
<larsemil> delhage: amazoner finns det mängder av här redan.
<larsemil> :D
<andol> delhage: Av praktiska skäl är jag dock för att äta någonstans inte alltför långt ifrån centralstationen, då jag ska med ett tåg hem sen efteråt.
<andol> Där tunnelbana förstås är en bra ersättning för nära.
<delhage> ok
<delhage> jag är fortfarande lite obeslutsam om jag ska med eller om jag ska på fotboll
<larsemil> andol + barre + heman > fotboll.
<larsemil> andol + barre + heman > fotboll ^ fotboll
<andol> Frågan är ifall inte både jag, Barre och HeMan har lätt fotbollsinspirerade figurer :)
<larsemil> andol: jag googlade fotbollsinspirerad figur för att förstå. förstår nu. NAM!
<kodein> andol: jag vet inte varför det där fick mig att tänka på serietidningen Buster, men...
<christoffer_> Hör jag något om något skoj i Stockholm på torsdag kväll?
<christoffer_> aja lunch
<andol> christoffer_: Jorå, lär bli någon form utav middag på någon form utav pub. Du är varmt välkommen att joina ifall du har lust.
<christoffer_> andol vilken tid pratar vi om? ...min fru ska mot stockholm med 19 tåget ...men antar att ni är där mycket tidigare än 20:00
<christoffer_> Får ta upp det för diskussion hemma ikväll
<andol> christoffer_: Prel. planen är att synas vid ~18:30.
<Barre> andol: jag har tappat ca 18Kg sen vi träffades senast :P
<Barre> andol: så såmycket fotboll är jag inte längre ;)
<andol> Barre: Hejja!
<Barre> annars så håller jag med larsemil mattematiska exempel =)
<larsemil> Barre: provade du googla fotbollsinspirerad figur?
<Barre> larsemil: nope
 * Barre gör det nu
<Barre> hmm... bildgooglar jag på fotbollsinspirerad figur så uppenbarar det sig väldigt tydligt att jag tittar på ALLDELES för lite fotboll :/
<larsemil> det var ju en del bollar i resultatet. inte fotbollar. men bollar
<yarre> Ingen som råkar veta ett bra ftp backup program för osx?
<kodein> vore inte rsync ett vettigare alternativ än ftp (som borde döden dö, allaredan)?
<Barre> kodein: +1 =)
 * andol fiskar upp http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<bamsefar> andol: <3
<jolaren_> ftp, hua
<hexabit> Jag kodade ihop ett wiki-program för terminal. Sitter i terminalen hela dagarna och slipper gärna webbläsare: http://www.codeland.se/pup_pplog.pl?viewDetailed=00040
<hexabit> Dags att sluta jobba. Regnar det ute? (i shlm)
<hexabit> Aa det märker jag ju iofs. ;) Ses om en stund.
<Philip5> det är ingen lek att bygga paket av libreoffice. chrooten slukade över 20 GB och partitionen blev full :O
<swecarp> hehe Philip5
<andol> *gulp*
<Philip5> och det är bara sånt jag gör för att jag har tråkigt :P
<David-A> natt, lätt regn, fönster på glänt
<peyam> salam. det e jag farbror Payam
<David-A> peyam: long time no see
<David-A> peyam: ska vi leka hemmagjord chat nu eller ska du sova?
<peyam> jage helt död David-A . men är hungrig
<peyam> har 20 spänn i fickan
<peyam> och är skyldig 7000:-
<peyam> livet suger för min del
<David-A> hemmagjord chat alltså nån annan gång då
<David-A> eller om du inte blir glad av det förstås
<peyam> tror inte det men tack så mkt för erbjudandet
<peyam> David-A: vad tkr du om den här https://www.inregodirekt.se/begagnad/barbart/lenovo_thinkpad_t410/nr/203148
<peyam> David-A:
<peyam> e du där eller
<David-A> ja
<peyam> görs?
<David-A> vad får man för garanti på begagnat?
<peyam> 1 rs
<peyam> år
<David-A> finns det utan windows? dumt om de har raderat hårddisken o så installerat windows o så ska du radera den igen
<peyam> ja men och?
<peyam> jag har ju msdnaa konto
<peyam> inga problem
<David-A> men du el inrego måste skicka pengar till microsoft så de blir ännu mäktigare
<peyam> står längest ner på sidan vad de gör
<peyam> David-A: här är min dator http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010743429/lenovo-thinkpad-edge-e330-ci3-2-5-4gb-500-13-3-w7p-w8p/
<peyam> värd o sälja och köpa den första jag skciakde?
<David-A> jag har ingen egen erfarenhet av lenovo, men jag kan googla o se vad alla andra tycker o så kommer jag att tycka det med, men det kan ju du också
<peyam> ja men vill veta vad andra tkr o tänklt
<David-A> den snabbare är lite tyngre. hittar inget om hur länge en laddning räcker
<peyam> hm
<peyam> den e större också
<peyam> men som ny kostar den mkt mkt
#ubuntu-se 2013-09-17
<Barre> mörrn
<andyland> morgon!
<andyland> eller snarare god förmiddag
<kodein> generisk hälsning
<ePax> 0_o
<MarkusDBX> Tips på hur jag kan snabba upp socks proxyn över ssh "ssh -D" mottages tacksamt.
<hexabit> Mitt senaste lilla projekt: http://www.codeland.se/pup_pplog.pl?viewDetailed=00040
<hexabit> En wiki för terminalen. :)
<hexabit> Den skapar html-sidor också, ifall vanliga dödliga användare vill titta också ;)
<HeMan> MarkusDBX: vad får du för prestanda? funkar det med ssh -c arcfour?
<jolaren> hexabit: kan inte skriva i den
<hexabit> jolaren: Det är ett program som körs i terminalen. :)
<hexabit> jolaren: Man kör den lokalt på sin Linux/Unix datorn
<hexabit> jolaren: Det är bara bilderna som jag visar i länken ovan.
<jolaren> Jaha, retard cake priset idag
<kodein> vad har du nu gjort?
<andol> hexabit: Ser lite ut som Gopher, bortsett från att det är lokalt då :)
<hexabit> andol: Aha ok jag vet inte vad Gopher är för något. Ska googla. :)
<hexabit> andol: Nu är det jag som är lite borta. Jag trodde du menade en wiki som heter Gopher. hehhe
<hexabit> jolaren: Jag vann retard cake priset nu. ;)
<andol> hexabit: Fast ifall du vill ha något wiki-liknande att använda från terminalen, och som du även kan genera html utifrån, vad säges om att titta på org-mode?
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> det e jag farbror peyam
<kodein> hej
<hexabit> andol: Ska kolla :)
<hexabit> andol: hahaa emacs? Tror inte det.
<hexabit> andol: Plus att man lär sig bättre om man gör det själv.
<HeMan> hexabit: den finns för vim med
<hexabit> HeMan: Ahaa ok. DÃ¥ blev det lite intressantare. ;)
<andyland> andol: +1 org-mode ftw, våran api-spec på jobbe är baserad på org-mode ;)
<Barre> hexabit: men försumma inte glädjen att koda själv, att koda är lite som att bygga lego. Hur kul är det att skaffa sig ett färdigbyggt sjörövarskepp i lego? Jag tycker dina screenshot ser spännande ut, är det kul att koda så fortsätt bytta din egna lösnign =)
<jolaren> Nån av er som kikat på idolbin.com? scary jävla sida
<jolaren> Den har plockat all publik info från min fb / google+ och lagt den på deras sida så det ser ut som om jag har flera profiler där..
<HeMan> hexabit: kolla annars på yaml som egentligen är ett filformat
<HeMan> hexabit: kan också funkar för org-mode-lookalikes
<jolaren> Buha... hur kan Google+ tillåta bottar att ta ner information
<hexabit> Barre: Tackar ocj jag håller med dig! :)
<hexabit> NÃ¥gon som har sett filmen "Studentfesten"?
<hexabit> Är den värd att köpa?
<_Trullo> svensk film?
<Philip5> jo
<kodein> ser väl mer eller ut att vara rollistan från bröllopsfotografen?
<peyam> Tjena
<johanbr> Pulseaudio har tydligen en JSON-parser: http://blogs.gnome.org/ebassi/2013/09/16/do-not-link-against-pulseaudio-and-json-glib-0-16/
<johanbr> undrar om det finns en inbyggd texteditor också...
<andol> johanbr: Kanske så att Pulseaudio är Emacs i ny skepnad? :)
<johanbr> andol: jo, det var ungefär det jag syftade på :)
<peyam> salam
<MarkusDBX> I försöker få ssh-agent att starta när jag startar i3, men jag måste göra fel på nåt sätt.
<MarkusDBX> vilken fil bör jag ändra för att lägga till en "exec ssh-agent i3", och få det att funka?
<Phew> Loggar du in genom ett skal eller typ via sesion?
<MarkusDBX> via en session
<MarkusDBX> bootar maskinen, lightdm kommer upp, väljer i3
<Phew> i3 startup applications : >
<MarkusDBX> kan det funka? tänker måste inte ssh-agent liksom "omkapsla" en session?
<Phew> http://www.funtoo.org/I3_Tiling_Window_Manager
<Phew> Kolla där, finns information som man kan använda
<MarkusDBX> jo har läst där en del.
<Phew> Sweet : >
<Phew> Fungerar det inte med xinitrc?
<MarkusDBX> Phew: var hittar jag den?
<MarkusDBX> ok, googlar
<Phew> Hemma :P
<Phew> Vilket OS använder du?
<MarkusDBX> ~ ?
<MarkusDBX> jag kör xubuntu disten och har ingen ~/xinitrc
<MarkusDBX> skapa kanske?
<Phew> Vilken editor använder du?
<MarkusDBX> text?
<Phew> :P
<Phew> gedit ~/.xinitrc
<Phew> eller vim ~/.xinitrc
<MarkusDBX> ah, kör mest nano för små skitsaker. och sublimetext för web.
<Phew> Do it
<MarkusDBX> finns en ambition att lära sig vim
<Phew> nano ~/.xinitrc
<MarkusDBX> hehe =)
<MarkusDBX> Phew: tack, nu fick jag en spark i rätt riktning.
<Phew> Inga problem ^
<Phew> ^^ *
<MarkusDBX> ah, var inte min ssh-agent som krångla utan var ssh-add som inte fungerade automatiskt i i3
<Phew> Sweet MarkusDBX :)
#ubuntu-se 2013-09-18
<andol> morgens
<Barre> morden
<Barre> s/d/g/   :/
<kodein> men fu, jag har avstämningsmöte om en halvtimme
<kodein> trodde det var imorrn
<hexabit> kodein: Du kommer få så mycket skäll på mötet?
<hexabit> ;)
<kodein> nä, antagligen inte
<hexabit> kodein: skönt
<kodein> men jag har inte förberett nåt heller, direkt
<hexabit> kodein: Oo gawd! Då blir det skäll ialla fall
 * hexabit gillar inte heller möten
<kodein> så. nu har jag förberett
<hexabit> kodein: wow det gick snabbt
<kodein> ja, ibland så kan man jobba effektivt!
<hexabit> kodein: Hehehe sant! :)
<hexabit> kodein: Du jobbar också med IT antar jag?
<kodein> jadå
<hexabit> kodein: Härligt :)
<hexabit> hmm när jag började hänga här så brukade det vara ca 200-300 pers här. Nu är det 64..
<hexabit> Vad är det som händer? Kanalen dör väl inte ut?
 * hexabit behöver lite tröst och en joltcola
<larsemil> kanske ubuntu blivit så enkelt att man inte behöver hjälp längre?
<hexabit> larsemil: Ja det är nog så.
<hexabit> windowskanalen har 524 users, så det verkar ju stämma.
<hexabit> brrr! Jag var inne i windowskanalen,,
 * hexabit ligger och skakar i fosterställning.
<kodein> jag tror ju att det är så att folk som bidragit mycket drivits bort pga den dåliga stämning vissa andra bidragit till. nu verkar ju hsh huvudorsaken vara borta, så nu orkar jag själv hänga här igen...
<hexabit> kodein: Ahaa ok
<hexabit> kodein: Vem är var det som bråkade?
<hexabit> kodein: Var det paeyam eller vad han nu hette?
<hexabit> Bara att kicka ut bråkstakarna! :)
<HeMan> Openrisc 1000 arkitekturen emulerad i javascript så att man köra i sin browser... sida laddar ner en Linux kärna och rootfs och bootar den... komplett med vga fb! http://s-macke.github.io/jor1k/
<hexabit> HeMan: Coolt!!
<kodein> nu har jag mötat klart, i alla fall
<kodein> (för idag)
<hexabit> kodein: Gick det bra på mötet? Inget skäll hoppas jag? ;)
<kodein> det gick bra
<hexabit> kodein: Kanon! :)
<Stirner> Nån som vet hur många graders (temp) skillnad det är på 10 minuters städningsarbete på en laptop?
<Stirner> i mitt fall 50-60 grader ^^
<kodein> det finns väl inga absoluttal
<Stirner> sant kodein
<Stirner> men som sagt i mitt fal så gick jag från en laptop som låg mellan ca 90 grader och överhettning till en laptop som inte gått över 45 grader =)
<Stirner> Vilka torrentclienter använder ni nuförtiden? tips?
<sakjur> Stirner: Transmission?
<jolaren> transmission
<jolaren> flexget på htpcn
<jolaren> beor på vad / hur du använder din torrentklient
<jolaren> transmission har typ allt.
<Stirner> Kan man lägga till och hålla koll på sina torrents via mobilapp som i utorrent?
<jolaren> ja jo visst.. använder själv torrent-fu
<Stirner> jolaren: Tackar Transmission får bli dagens manualläsning helt enkelt. Någon av er som har erfarenhet av rtorrent på senare tid? Använde alltid den förut nämligen.
<sakjur> Stirner: jag använder bara transmission, den tankar Debian ISOs fint :)
<hexabit> Stirner: Jag använder bara rtorrent.  :)
 * hexabit ska på lunch
<jolaren> Stirner: rtorrent är mer som irssi, gillar du terminal modet så kör hårt! Vet inte om det har något remote-gui doc
<andol> Stirner: Jo, och för att spinna vidare på det jolaren just sa så är den stora fördelen med rtorrent, precis som irssi, att man därmed kan köra det under screen/tmux.
<Stirner> andol: jo precis det var just det som gjorde att jag använde det förut screen är fantastiskt =)
 * larsemil kör transmission med web gui
<larsemil> Barre: kört senaste nightly? Vet inte i vilken det introducerades i, men det här med cyanogenmod accounts
<dodel> Hej! På skype kan jag inte använda min mic. Hur gör jag för att få den fungera?
<jolaren> Inget Django proffs här?
<kodein> hur visste du det?
<larsemil> kodein: 0/ haha!
<MaxJezy> :)xxx
<HeMan> andol: är du i Stockholm nu?
<christoffer> HeMan andol jag kommer inte med till Stockholm middagen imorgon
<christoffer> hmm vem använder Firefox 10?
<christoffer> finns det någon begränsning i något sammanhang än att inte uppgradera högre än så?
<andol> HeMan: Nix, åker upp tidigt imorgon bitti.
<hexabit> MaxJezy: Har sett World war z nu. :)
<MaxJezy> hexabit, :)
<MaxJezy> vad tycker du då? :)
<hexabit> MaxJezy: Den var ok, men jag hade nog för höga förväntningar när det var Brad Pit..
<hexabit> MaxJezy: Sköna effekter ialla fall
 * hexabit skriver för fort...
<MaxJezy> :)
<hexabit> MaxJezy: Kan du rekomendera någon annan bra rulle?
 * hexabit gillar konspirationsfilmer
<HeMan> andol: ser du på rackaren, det står ju torsdag i min kalender med!
<HeMan> andol: trodde det var idag!
<MaxJezy> jag har suttit och tittat på kristna konspirationsvideos på youtube idag hexabit
<MaxJezy> men sånt går du väl inte igång på?
<hexabit> MaxJezy: hehehe nä inte direkt. :D
<delhage> HeMan: då får du dricka öl med nån annan
<MaxJezy> min favorit juuuh
<MaxJezy> hexabit, har du några bitcoins?
<hexabit> Jag älskar filmer som är datorrelaterade, men sådana görs ju inte längre. Oh gawd why not!!!
<HeMan> delhage: mmm, tror inte jag har löst barnvaktandet för i kväll
<hexabit> MaxJezy: Yes
<MaxJezy> hexabit, kan rekommendera swearnet.com
<hexabit> <3 Wargames
<MaxJezy> nytt tvnätverk fast på nätet av TPB
<hexabit> MaxJezy: Aha ok
<MaxJezy> trailer park boys
<hexabit> MaxJezy: ska kollas upp!!
<MaxJezy> jag har varit betalande kund nu i 2 månader
<hexabit> hahah trailer park boys. coolt
<MaxJezy> mycket värt, snart kommer nya säsongen och filmen med
<MaxJezy> de ska göra en dokumentärserie om bubbles bror keith som reser jorden runt för att testa droger
<andol> HeMan: Du som är lokalbefolkning, förslag på trevligt ställe?
<MaxJezy> mycket bra att vänta på helt enkelt
<MaxJezy> finns dagliga klipp med från inspelning och sånt.
<HeMan> andol: är du mer sugen på bra mat eller på bra ölutbud?
<hexabit> MaxJezy: nice :)
<MaxJezy> hexabit, galet nice är det.
<HeMan> andol: fast jag får nog kolla upp oavsett
<MaxJezy> jag är ju galet inbiten i trailer park boys och för mig är det som att vänta på tomten
<hexabit> MaxJezy: hehehe
<HeMan> andol: kanske delhage har bättre koll på bra ställen
<MaxJezy> någon från kramfors här?
<hexabit> MaxJezy: Det var samma för mig när Arkiv x sändes. Satt och hoppade i soffan när det var 5min kvar tills det började.
<christoffer> MaxJezy nope, västerås här
<andol> HeMan: Lutar nog mer åt mathållet till, men ett roligt utav utav alkoholfri öl är ju aldrig fel.
<hexabit> MaxJezy: det var en rikig serie det.
<hexabit> MaxJezy: Jag var lite småkär i Scully också :)
<MaxJezy> hexabit, lyssna du på catatonia mulder & scully?
<MaxJezy> riktigt bra pepplåt för arkiv x
<MaxJezy> christoffer, västerås av alla ställen
<MaxJezy> där bor ju min kusin
<christoffer> Jupp, efter Stockholm och Luleå så hamnade jag här :D
<hexabit> MaxJezy: Ahaa ok den har jag nog missat. Ska lyssna när jag är själv på jobbet.
<hexabit> MaxJezy: Har du inga fler filmer du kan rekomendera=
<hexabit> /=/?/g
<MaxJezy> hexabit, jag ska titta efter i min lista över bra filmer att rekommendera
<hexabit> MaxJezy: hahaha låter bra!!
<hexabit> MaxJezy: Jag kommer att skriva upp dem  i mina "Filer som MaxJezy rekommenderar lista"
<hexabit> *min
<MaxJezy> jag har bockat av sons of anarchy ur min lista
<MaxJezy> kommer dissa serien framöver
<MaxJezy> efter att ha sett första avsnittet av nya avsnitten känns det som ett rent hån mot mina ögonb
<hexabit> MaxJezy: Ahaa ok. Synd för min svärmor gillar den serien. Har den spårat ur?
<MaxJezy> ja, skolskjutningen var typ droppen på våldet tycker jag
<hexabit> MaxJezy: ok :(
<MaxJezy> senaste avsnittet porträtterar en skolskjutning, våldtäkt, sexuellt våld,våld innom familj, otrohet osv osv.
<MaxJezy> ren terror för hjärnan att hantera allt våld och helt innehållslös handling
<hexabit> MaxJezy: Jag håller med! Gillar inte filmer/serier med överdrivet mycket våld.
<MaxJezy> SOA slänger in meningslöst våld överallt för att de kan
<andol> HeMan, Barre, delhage: Sen ska det förstå i samma till att vara förvänta nerdiga gällande gpg nyckelsignering och sådär :)
<MaxJezy> konceptet bjuder in till det, och tittarna sväljer det
<realubot_> Nu lugnar ni ner er.
<kodein> we shall overcome
<hexabit> realubot: Det var länge sedan! Hur måsdet?
<MaxJezy> hexabit, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGqiVOqxpOo
<MaxJezy> har du sett manchurian candidate
<MaxJezy> finns ju en äldre version med
<MaxJezy> MK ultra konspirationer är alltid intressanta
<hexabit> MaxJezy: Ska kolla direkt när jag kommer hem. Måste sticka nu. ses om en stund. :)
<MaxJezy> hexabit, bra, ska se skiten själv
<MaxJezy> den gamla rullen tänkte jag
<Barre> larsemil: jupps, jag har kört det dett tag.
<Barre> andol: varför inte? :)
<Stirner> =)
<MarkusDBX> En liten bash fråga: kan jag ha variabler i min .ssh/config? Eller får jag parsa igenom den med sed? Ska ha in ssh nyckel katalogen i en variabel.
<johanbr> MarkusDBX: Additionally, ssh reads ~/.ssh/environment, and adds lines of the format “VARNAME=value” to the environment
<johanbr> från man-sidan för ssh
<johanbr> vad menar du med nyckelkatalogen förresten? är den inte vanligtvis just ~/.ssh ?
<MarkusDBX> johanbr: den är .ssh, och jag vill ändra den
<Philip5> alltid lika spännande när man blir utskälld av telefonförsäljare för att man inte förstår hur bra erbjudande de har och att man måste vara en idiot som inte nappar...
<andol> Philip5: Vad var det för kap du gick miste om då?
<andol> Philip5: I övrigt kan man ju tycka att försäljaren i sådant fall snarare borde visa medlidande än ilska? :-)
<johanbr> om man använder voip kan man skicka samtal från telefonförsäljare till lenny@sip.itslenny.com:5060 ... hours of fun!
<Philip5> andol: i det fallet som var precis så var det elavtal
<Philip5> andol: men det händer lite då och då tycker jag
 * andol slipper rätt mycket telefonförsäljare på att inte ha fast telefon...
<Philip5> jag har övervägt många gånger att säga upp mitt fasta men brukar lämna ut det numret till mer formella ställen för att slippa att de ringer en på mobilen
<asdhjio> Philip5, vilket elavtal?
<asdhjio> telgeenergi?
<Philip5> tror de som ringde representerade elon
<Philip5> ops... eon
<delhage> andol: när kommer du till sthlm imorrn?
<David-A> strax på tv "Sandkriget" Kunskapskanalen 22:00-22:55. låtsasdokumentär, att vanlig sand är viktig handelsvara som skeppas fram o tillbak över haven, o ett stort miljöhot (repris från sön, repris tor & fre)
<Philip5> David-A: otroligt att du gjort framsteg att pusha för program som ska vara än som varit
<David-A> år av marknadsundersökningar o teknisk utveckling så kommer man på små guldkorn
<andol> delhage: Åker tåg, som ska vara framme i Stockholm 07:54.
<Philip5> andol: du räknar med en välkomstorkester lite som i westernfilmer på perongen när du kliver av tåget?!?! ;)
<andol> Philip5: Lätt!
<Philip5> och rödamattan så klart
<delhage> andol: vi ses på universitetet då. Hade ni kommit överens om nån tid efteråt?
<andol> delhage: I brist på annat så tror jag att det är 18:30 som gäller. Vad gäller plats så antydde HeMan tidigare att du kanske kunde ha bättre lokalkännedom.
<delhage> andol: ok, då får jag fundera
<delhage> andol: du ville vara nära centralen va?
<delhage> andol: då tror jag bishops arms eller nån av de belgiska pubarna på vasagatan kan vara lämpligt
<andol> delhage: Antingen det, eller nära en tunnelbanestation i alla fall.
<delhage> andol: det löser vi
<delhage> andol: nu är det läggdags, gnatt
<morpa> Då var vi utan TL igen då:( Ingen skugga på TL för det är helt frivilligt och obetalt jobb) men synd iaf. Tyckte det var bra fart på forumet nu.
<Philip5> har inte varit inne på forumet eller ubuntu-se på länge
<Philip5> antar det är samma som vanligt där med motsättningar och beskyllningar
<morpa> @philipe5: Mja, förutom någon enstaka gammal signatur som tjötar lite så har det faktiskt varit riktigt bra stämmning senaste tiden
<Philip5> så pass
<HakanS> Godkväll
<cHarNe2> har inte heller varit inne här på länge
<cHarNe2> har ju varit sommar ;) med nu är det väll dags att börja sitta inne hela dagarna och programmera igen :P
<Dynamit> Wee Angry Birds StarWars II är ju roligt
#ubuntu-se 2013-09-19
<larsemil> jag har inte spelat det första ens
<larsemil> + morrn
<delhage> andol: jag är på plats
<hexabit> Idag är det ingen vanlig dag.. Det är Torsdag. :)
<hexabit> Och det är det ju inte varje dag direkt..
<kodein> ja, på torsdag äts det ärtsoppa, pannkakor, och dricks punsch
<HakanS> hexabit: Det är även första dagen på resten av ditt liv.
<kodein> och sista dagen på livet fram tills nu
<larsemil> delhage: andol vad är det ni ska leka med idag?
<hexabit> HakanS: Sant! :)
<hexabit> kodein: Pankaka ja sprit nej. Har inte druckit på 7år. Inte så förtjust i alcohol :)
 * hexabit skriver för fort igen. Stavar som en kråka..
<delhage> larsemil: http://aws.amazon.com/aws-summit-nordics/stockholm/
<larsemil> skoj!
<larsemil> håll oss uppdaterade. :)
<delhage> verkar lite väl businness för min smak
<delhage> har inte sett andol
<delhage> vet iofs knappt hur han ser ut
<Barre> delhage: han ser lite ut som sin far och mor, hjälper det till?
<delhage> Barre: tack som fan
<Barre> delhage: np
<sido> hur hänger program, process och tråd ihop?
<Barre> :)
<delhage> Barre: det dåliga skämtet kostar dig en bira ikväll ;)
<larsemil> sido: skoluppgift?
<sido> nej
<sido> behöver veta det
<sido> med korta ord
<Barre> delhage: det var det värt ;)
<delhage> :)
<larsemil> alltså om barre ska få böta varje gång han drar ett dåligt skämt så kan det bli en dyr kväll ikväll.
<Barre> larsemil: hahaha.... eller hur, visst är det orättvist
<delhage> larsemil: när går ditt tåg?
<larsemil> delhage: blev ett lätt beslut om matchen ikväll när ni siktar på tomma läktare?
<delhage> larsemil: njae, jag går fortfarande i kval
<delhage> jag är ju inte direkt i klacken
<Coffe> bira i kväll ?
<HakanS> sido: Du behöver specificera dig mer vad du vill veta.
<andol> delhage: Han sitter på typ femte raden, i en mestadels blå skjorta.
<delhage> andol: jag sitter längst bak i nedre delen, lite till vänster, svart skjorta
<sido> HakanS jag hittade svar på frågan, men jag förstår inte hur jag ska veta hur många kombinationer jag kan göra med 4 bitar
<HakanS> sido: Kombinationer av vad?
<sido> unika tal
<sido> jag fick fram 16 men är osäker
<sido> om jag tänkte rätt
<sido> 16 med 0
<delhage> Coffe: jepp
<andol> delhage: Tja, får väl synka upp i pausen eller nåt.
<delhage> jepp
<bamsefar> Vart är ni någonstans?
<delhage> bamsefar: SU, aula magna
<bamsefar> Okej, vad händer där?
<delhage> bamsefar: http:// aws.amazon.com/aws-summit-nordics/stockholm/
<bamsefar> Jaha
<bamsefar> Har de moln där inne?
<delhage> som fan
<bamsefar> Gött
<delhage> molnmolnmoln
<delhage> och dimma
<delhage> just nu mest marketingdimma
<bamsefar> Ahh
<HeMan> Morrn!
<larsemil> morr!
<sido> Förstår inte denna Data för en grafikskärm:  upplösning 1024 x 768 pixels för varje pixel krävs det 8 bitar för att koda färg och intensitet Hur många byte krävs det för att lagra skärm innehållet i minnet?
<bamsefar> sido: 1024*768 bytes behöver du. Om det är 1 byte per pixel.
<larsemil> 8 bitar = 1 byte. 1024*768*8 = bytes.
<larsemil> bamsefar: 8 bitar per byte. fick skäll här bredvid när jag räknade lika
<sido> ja 8 bitar är en  byte
<sido> men 1024 * 768 ska man multiplicera då
<bamsefar> Vadå, du har ju 1024 * 768 pixlar. Varje pixel kräver 8 bit = 1 byte. dvs en byte per pixel.
<bamsefar> Eller?
<larsemil> ja sant
<sido> och antalet pixlar är 1024 * 1024
<larsemil> va?
<sido> 1024* 768 *
<bamsefar> larsemil: Annars får du ju göra (1024*760*8)/8 och det känns ju lite fånigt.
<larsemil> ja jag är enig
<larsemil> tänkte snett.
<bamsefar> Woho, I was right
<larsemil> sido bara 1024*768 och det känns mer och mer som att vi gör din läxa.
<larsemil> !kaka | bamsefar
<larsemil> :(
<sido> Sen när får man inte be om hjälp
<larsemil> det får man
<larsemil> men när jag frågade om det var läxa så sa du nej. :)
<HeMan> men för varje pixel går det ju minst tre bytes, R, G och B
<sido> det är inte till min läxa
<larsemil> sido: gör du det bara för kul?
<sido> nej gör det för att lära mig, som man brukar göra
<larsemil> "okej"
<sakjur> HeMan: Läs uppgiften
<sakjur> *suck* varför alla dessa icke-Linuxrelaterade skoluppgiftfrågor på senare tid?
<sakjur> oh. september.
<larsemil> fast nu säger han ju att det bara är för att lära sig och inte en skoluppgift.
<larsemil> han sitter bara och skriver sådana här frågor till sig själv.
<larsemil> det är ju jättebra.
<sakjur> larsemil: fortfarande en skoluppgiftsfråga
<sakjur> dessutom, så tror jag inte att man skulle formulera sin fråga utifrån en 128-färgers rymd på egen hand..
<sakjur> eller ja, mellan 128-256 färger.
<sakjur> eller vänta, 256 färger blir det ju faktiskt, då intesiviteten skiljer sig..
<sakjur> men whatever.
<HeMan> sakjur: hmm, gammal skoluppgift?
<hexabit> Är det någon som kör owncloud skarpt i drift?
<hexabit> Vi har kört det in några månader i test och är riktigt nöjda. Dock bara med ett 10tal användare.
<larsemil> hexabit: skarpt i drift och skarpt i drift. Jag och Barre kör det.
<larsemil> på varsina miljöer.
<hexabit> larsemil: Hur menar du?
<larsemil> att vi kör det.
<hexabit> larsemil: Är du nöjd, och hur många users har du?
<hexabit> larsemil: Tell me all about it!!
<hexabit> ;)
<larsemil> inte så nöjd. :)
<larsemil> mest klienten som krånglar.
<hexabit> larsemil: ajdå jaha
<Barre> mm.. de behöver göra mycket med klienten för att jag skulle köra det i produktion.
<larsemil> word
<hexabit> larsemil: Jag hade problem med hög cpu last och ram men det löste jag med att hacka config filen.
<hexabit> Barre: larsemil: Jag är beredd att hålla med. :)
<hexabit> Man kan ju mappa upp sharet med webdav iofs, men då får man ju inte sycen eller offline data.
<larsemil> en kollega kör det på sin windows och där verkar klienten fungera okej
<Barre> larsemil: jag kör en klient på windows, den lider av samma problem som alla andra klienter. d.v.s. att den är så "brute force".
<Barre> ingen förståelse för flytt av filer, byte av namn av filer, etc...
<Barre> dessutom så hatar jag att owncloud applikationen indikerar med utropstecken när en fil inte syncas p.g.a. att den filtrerats bort "ignore files"-filtret. Det borde den göra utan att "larma"
<Barre> </rant>
<Barre> men jag älskar applikationen, den fyller precis det behov jag har.
<Barre> larsemil: hahaha... kollade av mina socialaflöden och gissa vad jag håller på med... just det, bygger om mitt kök.. because i need it! ;P
<hexabit> ok jag har inte fått in några klagomål från windowusers men linux-klienter spökar lite och drar ner samma fil flera ggr osv.
<larsemil> Barre: typiskt. men du röstar väl blått också.
<Barre> larsemil: :)
<Barre> hexabit: det har jag inte upplevt, jag kör senaste deb-packade linuxklienten i ubuntu 13.10 och den har fungerat flawless än sålänge
<hexabit> Barre: Låter bra. :) Jag kör versionen innan och ska uppdatera ikväll. Hoppas att det blir bättre då. Vi är bara 3st Linuxusers på företaget så det är inte hela världen.
<Barre> hexabit: det jobbiga du kommer att få är att förklara för dina linux-användare varför det är ett utropstecken (indikation på att sync inte gått som det skall) eftersom den larmar på "ingore-filer". skitjobbigt tycker jag
<hexabit> Barre: Ahaa ok ja det låter inget bra.
<Barre> nope, sjukt frustrerande eftersom när jag exempelvis öppnar filen fil.txt med gedit så skapas en temp-fil fil.txt~ i samma katalog och *~ ligger i ignore-listan och genast genererar ett utropstecken... broken by design if you ask me :)
<hexabit> Barre: ignore-filer == do { ignore-larm } kan man tycka. :)
<Barre> mmm
<maxjezy> morrn
<kodein> jaha, så det är därför det inte gick att komma åt sj.se
<maxjezy> typiskt IT
<hexabit> Lunch!!!
<delhage> HeMan, Barre, Coffe: Bishops Arms vasagatan vid 18-18:30?
<larsemil> jag registrerade degig.se. vad ska jag göra med den då tro
<kodein> lista alla som fått ig i hemkunskap
 * andol har både en och två gånger skrytit om den 4:a han fick i Hemkunskap...
<Coffe> delhage: ska försöka hinna dit.. vågar inget lova.
<hplc> hur ställer jag in vilket program som ska hantera dokument-typer?, jag vill binda sånt som *.mobi och .*ebook  till programmet calibre
<larsemil> i unithy?
<larsemil> unity
<hplc> ja
<larsemil> kan du inte högerklicka på filen och ta typ välj program för att öppna filen och sen "öppna alltid med det här"
<hplc> jo, men calibre finns inte med som möjligt val
<larsemil> Barre: http://www.engadget.com/2013/09/18/cyanogen-is-now-a-company/
<larsemil> hplc: brukar kunna ange "custom" och leta upp binären
<hexabit> Hur är ZFS på Linux? Stabilt?
<larsemil> jag hade inte kört det i produktion. :)
<andol> hexabit: Senast jag kollade på linux-zfs så verkade det stabilt nog att som separat datapartion. Däremot verkade det finnas lite hörnfall som kunde bli lite lurigt ifall man även ville ha sitt root-filsystem i zfs.
<andol> hexabit: Ser även ut att hålla en rätt konstant utvecklingstakt, så gissningsvis är linux-zfs i alla fall inte sämre idag :)
<hplc> är det ok att diskutera python scripting här?
<bamsefar> Nej, bara perl.
<hexabit> hehehe
<larsemil> jag trodde bara det var erlang
<bamsefar> Nope, det är också nymodigt.
<hplc> ada då? :p
<bamsefar> Det går bra.
<hplc> får bli #programming då
<maxjezy> komigen, alla massjoinar och skriver 123 i den kanalen!!!
<hexabit> hplc: Jag kodar i python ibland. Vad undrar du över? :)
<hplc> hexabit, mja försöker lära mig det, och tänkte börja med nåt enkelt OCH användbart, som öppna logfil, finns orden error, reject eller denied, så skicka dom raderna till skrivaren
<hplc> men hittar inga mallar att omarbeta på nätet
<hplc> typ färdiga script snuttar som jag kan studera och ändra efterhand
<hplc> det är så jag lär mig bäst, studera exempel och utgå ifrån dom
<hplc> mitt första exempel går väl nåt i stil med pseudo:    for x in (wordlist) do print
<Coffe> hplc:  börja med att hitta hur du hittar en substring .. sedan hur du loopar den eller anv regexp sedan  bygga ut det med skriva ut
<Coffe> hplc: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4664850/find-all-occurrences-of-a-substring-in-python
<hexabit> http://www.afterhoursprogramming.com/tutorial/Python/Reading-Files/
<hexabit> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5319922/python-check-if-word-is-in-a-string
<hexabit> Bra exempel. :)
<hplc> mja fast vad betyder t.ex:--->  i for i   <---?
<hplc> verkar totalt ologiskt
<larsemil> vart står det?
<hplc> i ett exempel
<larsemil> jag hittar det inte
<hplc> [i for i in range(len(string)) if string.startswitch
<larsemil> jag vet inte heller vad det där första i:et gör..
<larsemil> hplc: fråga roppert han kan sånt
<hplc> allt jag vill är, om orden i min STRING finns i logfilen, DO print string
<hplc> 2 raders python script......redan där fick jag problem, min karriär som python fipplare är nog hotad :D
<larsemil> hplc: men det där är när man kör interaktiv consol.
<larsemil> så inte säkert det behövs annars.
<larsemil> nu ska jag hämta barn
<hexabit> hplc: Den koden fungerar inte. Man måste i såfall skriva for i in range(len(string))
<hexabit> MÃ¥ste ha blivit fel vid visning av sidan eller liknande. :)
<hexabit> "[i" ska bort allså.
<hplc> hmm jag får nog börja i en annan ände, att öppna /var/log/faillog, det blir väl open(/var/log/faillog) ?
<delhage> andol: när började den här snubben?
<andol> delhage: Kanske 15:40 eller så.
<delhage> andol: det var han som skulle börja 16:00?
<andol> Tror det.
<delhage> hrm
<delhage> Barre, HeMan: ping
<christoffer> är ni på något föredrag?
<delhage> christoffer: http:// aws.amazon.com/aws-summit-nordics/stockholm/
<Coffe> hplc:  python kan vara lite 2bakvänt" ibland det är en dubbel loop  typ for i in djur:
<Coffe>  for y in fiskar:
<kodein> äh
 * realubot spänner sin högra biceps.
 * hexabit försöker se muskler på realubots biceps
<hexabit> ;)
<Philip5> andol: är det idag du är i sthlm? hade de gjort några avspärrningar inför att du kommer eller gäller sånt bara obama?!?!
<bamsefar> Oj, jobbar coffe på basefarm?
<sakjur> hplc: Du vet att print inte skickar raderna till skrivaren va?
<sakjur> hplc: ditt skript borde vara i stil med:
<sakjur> f = open("/var/log/faillog", "r")
<sakjur> for line in f:
<sakjur>   a = line.split(" ")
<sakjur>   for word in a:
<sakjur>     if word == "error":
<sakjur>      print word
<hplc> sakjur, ja jo, jag vet att print skickar output till stdout, dvs skärmen
<hplc> vad är basefarm?, har sett det femtielva gånger utan att veta vad det är, verkar mest vara inblandat i irriterande reklam trams
<MarkusDBX> delhage: haha, där var jag med
<MarkusDBX> delhage: lärde du dig något?
<sakjur> hplc: ;)
<maxjezy> nu fungerar sj igen
<Philip5> maxjezy: det var väl du som låg bakom
<maxjezy> Philip5, när packa du en blender senast då?
<Markk> maxjezy: Vad heter den dokumentären?
<maxjezy> Markk, om?
<Markk> < MaxJezy> de ska göra en dokumentärserie om bubbles bror keith som reser jorden runt för att testa droger
<maxjezy> Markk, ett ögonblick
<Philip5> maxjezy: det var blender 2.67b
<maxjezy> Markk, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uhs-gnEcqQk
<maxjezy> jag hade fel på namnet
<maxjezy> förväxlade det med ett annat eller något
<maxjezy> leigh heter han
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/user/trippinwithleigh
<maxjezy> där kan man se lite mer om projektet
<maxjezy> och om man sponsrar projektet kan man få följa med på resan
<maxjezy> den kanske är slut, IDK.
<maxjezy> ser fram emot denna iaf
<maxjezy> Philip5, ancient blender
<Philip5> maxjezy: 2.68a är väl senaste?
<maxjezy> officiella kanske :)
<Philip5> annars är det väl svn
<Markk> maxjezy: Är det en kille?
<maxjezy> Markk, ja, sviterna av droger sätter sina spår misstänker jag
<Markk> Det var det.
<maxjezy> kommer sändas på swearnet.com
<delhage> MarkusDBX: inte mycket
<maxjezy> Philip5, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giGAEe3_Ft0&feature=fvwp
<maxjezy> den lär du gilla
<Philip5> tycker den reklamen ser lite norrlänsk ut
<maxjezy> de sista är bäst
<delhage> andol: vi glömde GPG-signering
<andol> delhage: Då har ni ju en ursäkt att komma ner till Linköping, och besöka http://www.deklomp.se/ :-)
<delhage> andol: hemma redan?
<delhage> de klomp, bijna t'huis
<andol> delhage: Nix, sitter på tåget och utsätter mig för paketförluster.
<delhage> ach so
<delhage> andol: kör IP over DNS
<andol> Jotack.
<andol> På den positiva sidan har vi ju dock att man i alla fall får lite nytta utav att köra mosh :)
<delhage> fan det är ytterligare en sak jag måste lära mig
<andol> Kan inte säga att alla dessa tunnlar gör underverk för kvaliten på uppkopplingen...
<andol> Kunde man inte flyttat på bergen, istället för att borra sig igenom dem?
<maxjezy> hur sätter jag upp en besöksräknare på min hemsida
<maxjezy> kan jag logga besökare?
<David-A> det vet jag inte, men det beror väl på vad du har för webbserver
<MarkusDBX> delhage: Lärde mig inte mycket heller. Jag tyckte förmiddagen var enbart sälj, eftermiddagen var väl lite intressant, men allmänt var nivån lite för låg tyckte jag.
<johanbr> andol: nej, tunnlade uppkopplingar kan vara lite risiga
<johanbr> beroende på vilken typ av tunnel det är, så klart
#ubuntu-se 2013-09-20
<Barre> morrn
<Barre> larsemil: jag såg det, har inte riktigt förstått om det är bra eller dåligt för mig. Förmodligen är det inget bra :/
<larsemil> Barre: hade ni trevligt igår?
<larsemil> delhage: grattis till vinsten
<Barre> larsemil: jodå, jag kunde inte vara med så länge. var tvungen att åka hem, men det är alltid trevligt att träffa folk irl
<delhage> larsemil: glad att jag inte var där. är så jävla trött på idioter
<larsemil> ja det är det. hade mycket trevligt när vi sågs och samma med heman
<larsemil> delhage: ja. idioter
<larsemil> Barre: jag är också tveksam. samtidigt ska man ju tänka på att ubuntu har ett företag i ryggen på precis samma sätt och i det sammanhanget så har det ju varit väldigt lyckat i långa loppet ändå
<Barre> larsemil: jo, men det jag inte gillar med ubuntu är just det som jag antar att företaget mår bra av att ha, det jag menar är att det kommer in element som inte är där för användarens bästa utan för företagets bästa. förstår du vad jag menar?
<larsemil> ja. lenses t.ex.
<Barre> jag är inte på något sätt bitter eller kommer sluta använda CM bara föra tt det är ett företag, men jag tror detta är början på slutet för mitt CM användade
<Barre> larsemil: precis
<larsemil> men jag älskar pojkarna som gör det, följer på g+ och de är inspirerande och duktiga. så vi får se vart de barkar. Inte döma ut i förväg här nu Barre .
<Barre> larsemil: absolut inte, det är ju sjukt duktiga snubbar och de förtjänar allt gott som kommer i deras väg. Det unnar jag dem verkligen (men det betyder inte med automatik att jag kommer älska deras produkter ;))
<larsemil> tyvärr har ju cm länge varit det vettigaste alternativet
<larsemil> jag tippar att det inte alls är omöjligt att google köper upp dem
<hexabit> Barre: larsemil: Vad diskuterar ni för något spännande?
<Barre> hexabit: cyanogenmod
<hexabit> Ahaa ok :)
<andol> delhage: Gällande FSCONS så ser ju onekligen http://www.fscons.org/ rätt tom ut. Finns förvisso någon form utav sida på https://fscons.org/2013/, även om man tycker den sidan borde innehållit lite mer vid det här laget.
<larsemil> andol: fscons.org var bra tycker jag. informativ.
<kodein> just, det borde väl vara dags snart?
<hexabit> Har precis läst (lyssnat) klart på boken om Linux Torvalds. Någon fler som har läst den?
<hexabit> Grymt bra måste jag säga! :)
<kodein> han heter Linus, inte Linux
<kodein> menar du Just for Fun, för den delen?
<hexabit> kodein: Hahaha jag brukar alltid tänka att jag inte får skriva Linux när jag ska skriva Linu.
<hexabit> kodein: Japp menar den
<hexabit> Som när jag ska skriva Windows, då skriver jag alltid skit istället. Ska försöka bättra mig lite..
<hexabit> kodein: Har du läst den?
<kodein> njaej, har nog bläddrat i den lite däremot
<hexabit> kodein: ok :)
<HeMan> Morrn!
<hexabit> Morrrn!! :)
<kodein> oj, det är ju fredag idag.
<hexabit> kodein: Jajjamensan!!
<hexabit> Fredag == betyder "installera freeBSD 10 på en Raspberry pi"-dagen.
 * hexabit skriver som en kratta igen...
<kodein> nja, det blir nog installera debian på NUC:en jag fick hem igår istället
<hexabit> kodein: NUC?
<kodein> "next unit of computing", liten datta som intel satt ihop.
<kodein> dustin hade en kampanj genom sweclockers där man fick en i5 1.8ghz med 120gb ssd för 3kkr (och som klarar tre skärmar), så jag slog till
<hexabit> kodein: Ahaa jo men den har jag nog hört talas om.
<hexabit> kodein: Ok jag det låter ju onekligen grymt bra. :)
<kodein> mm, behöver köpa ett par displayport-sladdar och lite mer minne nu bara. lika bra att ha 16G på en gång, tänkte jag :)
<hexabit> kodein: Vill ha en sådan när priset går ner lite.
<hexabit> kodein: 16G är aldrig fel :)
<hexabit> kodein: Då är din helg räddad med andra ord?
<kodein> ja, kanske. om inte annat så får jag väl spela klart saints row 3
<hexabit> :)
<hexabit> Hmm Galaxy s3 mountas inte i Ubuntu 12.04. Min s1:a "auto mountades" direkt när jag pluggade in den.
<hexabit> Dyker inte ens upp. MÃ¥ste mounta den via terminalen.
<hexabit> coolt!
<hexabit> oldschool..
<yarre> hexabit, välj på s4an att den ska dela ut sdkortet som usb storage.. går lite smidigare då
<delhage> andol: skumt
<yarre> s3*
<hexabit> yarre: Ahaa ok ska testa! Tack för tipset!!
<hexabit> Hmm jag verkar redan ha gjort det. "Connected as a media device"
<hexabit> "couldnt mount Galaxy S3"
<hexabit> FÃ¥r permission denied i Ubuntu
<HeMan> hexabit: det skiljer mellan android för 4.0 och efter 4.0 hur den dyker upp i usb-världen
<HeMan> hexabit: vilken version körde din s1:a?
<hexabit> HeMan:Oj det minns jag inte
<hexabit> Nu får jag "couldnt lock device" (kameran)
<yarre> MTP och usb-storage är inte samma sak, tror inte 12.04 har stöd för MTP?
<hexabit> Ok Ubuntu verkar blanda ihop mtp med ptp.
<hexabit> Den försöker mounta kameran.
<hexabit> om jag väljer ptp (Kamera) så hänter inget alls
<hexabit> Jag gillar sådana här fel. :)
<hexabit> Den dyker inte som sdc* eller liknande heller
<hexabit> Provar att uppdatera Gvfs och ser vad som händer..
<HeMan> den ska inte dyka upp som sd* eftersom den inte är en usb-disk
<hexabit> Ok det fungerade efter en uppdatering men den är tom.
<hexabit> MÃ¥ste fundera lite..
<hexabit> Ok det fungerade nu när jag stängde av "Developer Options"
<hexabit> Nice!! :)
<hexabit> Ok det är lite buggar men det fungerar ju. Om jag kopierar över en fil på säg 2gig så står det 0% av 3gig tills den är klar.
<hexabit> Det kan man ju leva med..
<hplc> hexabit, jag fick en sån s4 ett tag sen, men förstår mig inte på den
<hplc> den fyller upp det lilla telefonminnet, sen påstår den att allt utrymme är slut, den försöker inte ens lägga nåt på SD kortet
<hexabit> hplc: Menar du när du kopierar filer från Ubuntu?
<hplc> hexabit, nej alltså, jag lyckas inte förstå hur jag ska få den att installera appar på sd kort, jag är total nybörjare
<hplc> aldrig haft en smartphone förr
<hplc> allt hamnar på lilla telefonminnet, sen tar utrymmet slut, kan inte göra nånting vettigt med den alls
<hexabit> hplc: Du kan välja att flytta apparna till SD-kortet i menyn senare. :)
<hplc> hur?
<hexabit> settings/application manager har jag för mig.
<hexabit> finns appar också som gör det åt dig.
<hexabit> Ska fixa en länk åt dig....
<hexabit> hplc: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=mobi.infolife.app2sd&hl=en
<hexabit> Det finns massor :)
<hplc> den länken?, var den menad att öppnas i telefonen eller datorn?
<jolaren> Tips på kompressor program till servern? Hittat jpegoptim pngoptim men inget som klarar av att komprimera ex .gif bilder..
<Barre> hplc: den går att öppna med både telefon eller datorn, är du dessutom inloggad på datorn med ditt googlekonto så kan du installera (pusha) ut applikattionen till din telefon
<hplc> Barre, men om jag kopplar ihop telefonen och datorn med sladd står det bara att enheten är okänd
<hplc> "flytta till SD kort" är greyed-out, på ALLA appar
<hplc> varför får jag inte flytta nån app?
<Barre> ? det har väl inget något med länken att göra?
 * Barre går och lägger sig igen...
<andol> Barre: Ack, den som hade den lyxen :)
<hplc> mitt på dagen?
<hplc> influensa eller arbetslös?
<Barre> psst.. sova när man är sjuk eller ledig är ju ineffektivt, bättre att sova på jobbet, då får jag ju lön när jag sover.
<hplc> jaa.....fast då HAR du ju snart inget arbete? :D
<andol> Barre: Bra tänkt!
<hplc> varför är alla mina appar "greyed-out" på knappen flytta till SD kort?
<maxjezy> hplc, kanske SD kortet är skadat?
<hplc> maxjezy, formaterade just sd kortet, får se om det hjälper
<Barre> kanske är fullt, kanske apparna inte stödjer att spara på sd
<hplc> osäker på det här med sd kort, det finns ju inget sätt att ta ur och sätta i sd kort
<hplc> ett vanligt SDHC kort ser ju ut som ett frimärke
<hplc> i telefonen hittar jag då rakt inget sånt, inte ens en slot för nåt sånt
<maxjezy> SDHC är väl inte annorlunda än SD
<maxjezy> mer än capasiteten
<hexabit> hplc: Dom sitter lite dolt på vissa modeller
<hplc> men det finns ju ingen plats att ta ur och sätta i ett?, är det nåt fastlödat på kretskortet-sd-grejs?
<maxjezy> hplc, modell?
<maxjezy> nexus vet jag inte har externt SDkort
<hplc> maxjezy, modellnummer: GT-S5360
<hexabit> Galaxy s3?
<hplc> android version 2.3.6
<hplc> vet inte, jag trodde det var 4
<maxjezy> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-saXrraUC_F0/UIqgFqSyfhI/AAAAAAAABCA/v6u1a9woOS4/s1600/open-back-cover-case-replace-samsung-galaxy-y-young-gt-s5360.jpg
<hplc> jag fick telefonen, har bara har gamla sortens telefon tills nu, så med bara siffror
<maxjezy> påminner om GIO
<maxjezy> samsung galaxy gio eller mini
<maxjezy> eller någon annan seg modell
<maxjezy> dessa har iaf SD kort för de har inget inbyggt minne
<hplc> ja där!
<hplc> "micro sd"
<maxjezy> jag har 5660 modellen och sd kortet sitter på sidan på min
<hplc> ser sloten
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> skön lirare :)
<maxjezy> jag använder dock inte android eller smartphone längre
<hexabit> maxjezy: Ge mig mer filmtips!! Jag kräver det!! :D
<hplc> hmm den heter nåt med young
<hplc> får jag inte fason på denna får jag skaffa en bättre när jag får pengar
<hexabit> Ska handla strax bx..
<maxjezy> hexabit, 	
<maxjezy> 	
<maxjezy> Resan till Saturnus
<maxjezy> Originaltitel:	 Rejsen til Saturn	
<maxjezy> Regissör:	Kresten Vestbjerg Andersen, Thorbjørn Christoffersen, Craig Frank
<maxjezy> Utgivningsår:	2008
<maxjezy> har du sett den?
<hplc> sd kortet är tomt, formaterat, icke-trasigt, likväl vet jag inte hur jag sparar nåt i det
<Barre> två dagars felsökning på fel maskin p.g.a. felaktig alias i icinga-definitionen..
 * Barre <-- n00b!
<hplc> här är nog nåt fel, root katalogen på telefonen är satt till /sdcard, men kortet heter väl "external_sd" typ?
<hplc> telefonen egna minne står att det är 190 MB
<hplc> det riktiga sd är ju 1,85 GB
<maxjezy> Barre, du får betalt för felsökningen va?
<hplc> ........i så fall vill jag jobba där med
<Barre> maxjezy: nej, inte den.. det är min hemmamiljö :/
<maxjezy> :(
<maxjezy> om Philip5 hade varit här hade han säkert kommit med en klämm-shäck kommentar nu
<Barre> förmodligen :)
<hexabit> maxjezy: Nej den har jag missat. Ser ut att vara animerad?
<maxjezy> hexabit, japp
<maxjezy> dansk och jävligt bra
<hexabit> maxjezy: Ok jag tror att det får bli kvällens film. Jag litar på dig. :)
<maxjezy> hexabit, den har en konspirationslinje i sig förutom humorn
<hexabit> maxjezy: I love konspirationer!!
<maxjezy> utöver
<maxjezy> hexabit, jo jag med, smider nya varje dag
<maxjezy> snart tar jag över kanalen
<maxjezy> sen världen
<hexabit> maxjezy: hehehe
<hexabit> maxjezy: http://www.imdb.com/list/evcv1y2FEAM/
<maxjezy> ska se nummer 7 ikväll
<maxjezy> i den listan
<maxjezy> hexabit, vad säger du om att hela industrin är en stor brainwash/mk ultra/mindcontrol maskin?
<maxjezy> hollywood dvs
<maxjezy> jag digger verkligen sidan theindustryexposed.com
<hexabit> maxjezy: Det låter rimligt :)
<hexabit> maxjezy: Fast då borde dom inte blir så sura när deras filmer sprids gratis..
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/user/theindustryexposed
<maxjezy> antagligen är skaparen död och domänen blivit obetald
<maxjezy> hexabit, nej de slipper egenkostnader och får sina material publicerade
<maxjezy> hade det varit "gratis" hade ingen vilja se skiten endå
<maxjezy> samtidigt blir vi en del av deras satanistiska agenda, "gör vad du vill"
<maxjezy> do as thou wilt eller något sånt
<maxjezy> som crowley hitt på.
<maxjezy> har google blitt segt för er med?
<hexabit> maxjezy: En till lista: http://www.imdb.com/list/PaNJTw1hvUY/
<maxjezy> sökninga går på 0.4 sek numera
<hplc> i konspirationens tecken.........all trafik måste gå genom echelon TVÅ gånger innan den är godkänd :p
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1182345/
<maxjezy> denna är grym
<maxjezy> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0272152/?ref_=tt_rec_tti
<maxjezy> denna med
<maxjezy> sverige får år 2015 200 lappar och 2 kronorsmynt
<maxjezy> wtf.
<maxjezy> hinc robur et securitas
<maxjezy> varför inte bara använda svenska ?
<maxjezy> latin är ett skitspråk ingen förstår
<maxjezy> riksbanken tänker jag på
<peyam> tjena
<peyam> vill starta eget företag
<peyam> Kan ngn ge mig lite tips o sånt
<kodein> maxjezy: japp, tycker det är bra. men tycker även det är synd att de inte passar på att omdesigna tiokronan
<andol> kodein: Vad är det som är obra med den nuvarande tiokronan?
<kodein> andol: passar utseendemässigt dåligt ihop med de nya mynten
<kodein> andol: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-2zA4NY-5IEA/T5Z_B28HxiI/AAAAAAAADZs/SOQhFJgVWjQ/s1600/Ny_myntserie_110323.jpg
<andol> Jo, det kan jag väl iofs hålla med om.
<maxjezy> vi säger att norska är tröga
<maxjezy> endå går vi i deras fotspår med mynt och sedlar
<hexabit> peyam: Vad ska företaget göra?
<kodein> njae, de avskaffade ju femtioöringen efter oss
<maxjezy> kodein, ja, de är väl ett bevis nog på att de är tröga
<kodein> däremot hoppas jag ju, att om vi någon gång inför euron, inte inför de jävla 1-, 2- och 5-centarna
<kodein> fick ju i alla fall en näve sådant grus med mig hem från tyskland senast :/
<peyam> hexabit: IT. vi ska göra en app
<maxjezy> om vi går med i EUro så flyttar jag
<peyam> vad e det för fel på min LAtex?
<hexabit> peyam: Ahaa kul! :)
<peyam> ngn som kan Latex. kan säga vad jag gör för fel för den quickbildar inte ngt i TexMaker
<peyam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6132686/
<kodein> ger den nåt felmeddelande då?
<hexabit> peyam: Jag och frugan använder Latex på helgerna, men det är nog inte den sorten du menar?
<peyam> kodein: Process started
<peyam> Process exited with error(s)
<peyam> hexabit: menade LaTex
<kodein> ja... dessa fel vore ju bra att få se?
<hexabit> peyam: Hehehe jag vet. Skojjade lite ;)
<peyam> hexabit: :P
 * hexabit Älskar felmedelandet: "stack smashing detected"
<hexabit> Oooh Gawd! Hi smashed my stack!!
<hexabit> Sounds cewl..
<kodein> smashing the stack for fun and profit
<hexabit> kodein: hahaha :)
<peyam> kodein: när jag trycker på wuick build den säger "could not start the command
<kodein> hexabit: har du lite tid över är den läsvärd: http://insecure.org/stf/smashstack.html
<hexabit> kodein: Ska kika. Tackar! :)
<peyam> kodein: hittar du ngt fel?
<kodein> nej, vilket command är det det inte kan starta? har du någon LaTeX-distribution (t.ex. texlive) installerad?
<peyam> kodein: jag har texMaker
<kodein> texmaker är väl bara en editor för att redigera (La)TeX-filer?
<peyam> kodein: så vad behöver jag göra?
<kodein> prova att installera texlive
<peyam> kodein: behöver jag ändra i inställningar i TexMaker?
<kodein> tror inte det, det borde leta efter en binär som heter latex eller pdflatex i din PATH automagiskt, tycker jag
<HeMan> någon som vet hur man sätter hash-policy för lacp i freebsd? bamsefar?
<peyam> kodein: i loggen står det *** (job aborted, file error in nonstop mode)
<peyam> kodein: problemet var att jag använde en understräck i filnamnet.
<peyam> bytte den till bokstäver utan space och den funkade
<kodein> åfan
<kodein> det var ju lite svårgissat, själva innehållet såg ju rätt ut :)
<peyam> ja.. det va inge fel. bytte namn o allt funkade
<peyam> :P
<hplc> hur funkar certifikat i email?
<andol> hplc: Det beror på. Mellan din mail-klient och din mail-server fungerar det i princip likadant som i webbsammanhang, att man har en trave CA:s man litar på, och att man kräver matchining på CN, vilket är värdnamnet.
<andol> hplc: Däremot vad gällande främmande smtp-server till främmande smtp-server så görs i regel ingen certifikatkoll, ifall kryptering ens sker.
<andol> hplc: Alternativt tänker på du krypteringen/signering utav själva innehållet i mailet?
<hplc> andol, om man vill göra säkerhet enkel men pålitlig, finns det nåt sätt att författa email, och sen signera OCH kryptera med hjälp av smartcard och reader?
<hplc> andol, ja
<andol> hplc: Det enklare lösningen är att använda en teknik kallad S/MIME för signering och/eller kryptering av innehållet i ett mail. Precis som i webbsammanhang är då certifikaten utfärdad utav en betrodd CA, med skillnad att identiteten där är en mailadress istället för ett värdnamn.
<andol> hplc: Att lita på en central bunt CA:s innebär första samma säkerhetsproblem som det gör i webbsammanhang, även ifall det är en avvägning man kan vilja göra.
<andol> hplc: Potentiellt bättre säkerhet får du genom att använda pgp/gpg:s modell med en web-of-trust, där du antingen litar på en publik nyckel (aka certifikat, typ) baserat på att du antingen personligen har verifierat det, eller indirekt genom att andra du litar på har gjort det. Det är precis som det låter mycket omständigare, men samtidigt vinner du säkerhet då det inte finns godtyckliga centrala aktörer, där säkerheten inte är ...
<andol> ... starkare än den hos den svagaste CA:n.
<hplc> andol, anta att vi i resonemanget byter till krypterad tunnel som metod för att skapa en tillfällig men pålitlig länk mellan två personer?, hur står sig den tänkta säkerheten i förhållande till pgp/gpg?
<andol> hplc: Du har i det fallet i princip samma problem, att tunneln verkligen är skapad direkt till den andra personen, istället för att du har en otäck tredje part i mitten.
<andol> Lite förenklat är det förhållandevis enkelt att skydda sig mot passiv avlyssning (såtillvida man inte gör Fel någonstans). Det är betydligt betydligt lurigare när man även vill skydda sig mot aktiv avlyssning, där den som avlyssnar är beredd att göra en mannen-i-mitten.
<hplc> ..........känns som om teknik ger mer osäkerhet och FUD än gamla tiders papper och penna
<andol> Tja, är väl iofs inte direkt raketvetenskap att ånga upp ett kuvert...
<maxjezy> fast krypterar man innehållet och mottagare och avsändare
<maxjezy> så gör jag och mina kriminella kontakter
<maxjezy> krävs dna träff för att binda det, och dna har jag på lager så det följer alltid med 400+ identiteter att välja bland
<hplc> exakt, en bekant på frisérsalong så har man ett par tusen personers hår att strö ut
<maxjezy> och givetvis kör man skinhead stilen själv
<maxjezy> helrakad kropp sedan 10 års ålder
<hplc> en bekant på slakteri så kan det bli riktigt roligt, strö ut blod från häst, gris, får och oxe :D :D
<hplc> det blir nog många rynkiga pannor på DET krim labbet :D
<maxjezy> annat än richard stallman det
<maxjezy> hans dna lär finnas på varje pizzahak i världen
<maxjezy> Philip5, är du tillbaka och inte sagt något?
<Philip5> jupp
<Philip5> smyger in
<maxjezy> Philip5, Barre har jobbat två dagar på felsökning, och på helt fel maskin.
<maxjezy> har du någon kommentar på det?
<Philip5> nä det är ju Barre i ett nötskal
<Philip5> då kan han debitera mer timmar för felsökande ;)
<maxjezy> inget mer storslaget?
<maxjezy> det var faktiskt privat :)
<maxjezy> jag nämnde att du skulle haft en kläm-shäck kommentar på det
<Philip5> vardagsmat vad gäller Barre
<maxjezy> lite besviken blev jag nu, normalt är det röda mattor och annat som brukar sprudla ur dig
<Philip5> men då handlar det ju om andol
<maxjezy> andol är mer tillbakadragen och behöver den där extra puschen?
<maxjezy> ost och chili ringar
<maxjezy> sitter jag och mumsar
<maxjezy> luktar fotsvamp/kantareller men smaken är ok
<hplc> kan inte släppa mina funderingar, om man startar upp från en live cd, skapar och krypterar email och skickar iväg det anonymt (mottagaren fattar) vad kan gå fel då?
<Philip5> andol kan kanske behöva den där extra punschen också... det är ju ändå fredag
<hplc> punsch? student-ikost?
<Philip5> studentkost
<hplc> får en konstig klump i halsen bara jag tänker på flaggpunschen
<maxjezy> flaggpunch är godt
<Philip5> bra för hjärtat
<Philip5> fröjd för själen
<andol> Philip5: Har funderat lite kring det där med rötar mattor och sådär, och kommit fram till att jag nog skulle trivas bäst med ett kompani säckpipeblåsare. Företrädevis ett som jämt följde mig i fotspåren.
<kodein> flaggpunsch kan man skippa, enligt min ringa mening. caloric är bättre, om man ska välja mellan de två som finns i standardsortimentet
<kodein> annars är facile ännu bättre
<kodein> (annars är jag, som lokalpatriotisk dalkarl, lite partisk för rommehed punsch)
<hplc> var inne på att försöka undvika just det barre gjorde, spikade på ett script i python som snabbt som attan skulle kontrollera typ dom 100 viktigaste sakerna, som aldrig någonsin får va fel
<hplc> lite typ "kontrollera för fan att det är bensin i tanken innan du river isär motorn"
<hplc> men det var lite för ambitiöst för min nivå
<Philip5> andol: ja det känns rätt mycket du så det förstår jag. du får ta upp det med landshövdingen
<andol> Philip5: Landshövdingen? Du tycker alltså inte att det här är mer utav en national angelägenhet?
<andol> nationel
<Philip5> jo egentligen. sammankalla kanske nåde kungen, stadsministern och talmannen
<bamsefar> HeMan: Ingen aning, varför grejar du freebsd?
<Philip5> eventuellt även ÖB
<lord4163> bamsefar: Vad har du emot FreeBSD? :evil
<blurk> på min laptop, så fungerade inte knapparna för att höja och sänka volymen 'out of the box' med ubuntu 13.04,  men om jag gick in och ändrade i inställningarna för snabbkommandon, så kunde jag ställa dem rätt. men de är satta som f4 och f5, kommer det ställa till något för andra program?
<bamsefar> lord4163: Inte min kopp te.
<lord4163> bamsefar: FreeBSD är awesome :-)
<bamsefar> lord4163: Det säger du
<lord4163> bamsefar: Ja det säger jag, säg varför du inte gillar det då?
<bamsefar> lord4163: Dåligt hårdvarustöd, dåligt stöd bland mjukvara, dåligt javastöd..
<bamsefar> "Inte linux". :)
<blurk> lord4163, när jag var yngre och började med linux så sågs bsd som lite mer hardcore,  ingen aning om varför.  men i dagsläget - vad gör bsd annorlunda? jag menar, varför kör man bsd?
<lord4163> bamsefar: hardvarustöd har du rätt i, men för en server är det perfekt tycker jag :-)
<bamsefar> För en, kanske för 1000 not so much
<lord4163> blurk: Väldigt stabil, ZFS, jails, lätt och dessutom kan du köra Linux programvara på det :-)
<blurk> lord4163, jails?
<blurk> lord4163, som att köra program i typ sandlåda?
<lord4163> blurk: typ http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/jails.html
<bamsefar> lord4163: Linux har också väldigt kompetenta filsystem, jag ser inte ZFS som något fantastiskt.
<blurk> jails lät ju imponerande, men inget för average joe precis..
<lord4163> blurk: Nej men det är vi ju inte :)
<blurk> lord4163, jag är.  :)
<blurk> lord4163, jag surfar, kollar på film och lyssnar på musik.  Då är linux helt tillräckligt. :)
<lord4163> blurk: Okej, men alltså jag tycker FreeBSD är riktigt bra, men för en arbetstation skulle jag också ta Linux :-)
<blurk> finns det något sätt att se hur många minnesbanker en dator har?  utan att öppna den fysiskt?
<bamsefar> blurk: dmidecode
<lord4163> blurk: Det är oftast bara två skruvar :-)
<blurk> min laptop har bara 2gb minne och jag skulle gärna stoppa i mer. bytte till mig den i veckan så jag vet inte mycket om den,
<blurk> lord4163, är för lat för att kolla efter manuellt, haga
<blurk> haha
<blurk> bamsefar, ska kolla, tack
<blurk> två banker med 1gb på varje, suck
<blurk> det stod i dmidecode att max kapacitet är 4gb. ska man ta det bokstavligt? har ett vagt minne av att vissa äldre moderkort inte klarade mer, men vore surt om så är fallet. ram minne är ju inte så dyrt så jag hade hellre köpt 8gb än 4gb :(
<maxjezy> varför 8 gb?
<maxjezy> 4gb är ju billigare och mer suitable för en laptop
<lord4163> För alla BSD hatare http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9h0_MiLhEko den kom ut nyss.
<blurk> maxjezy, skiljer ju inte så mycket i pris på 8 vs 4,
<maxjezy> nej, fast behöer du ?
<maxjezy> ungefär som att välja en kamera med mer megapixlar bara för att den är lite dyrare s
<maxjezy> satsa på det du behöver och satsa resten av pengarna på skydd
<maxjezy> kondomer eller kylplatta för laptoppen
<blurk> maxjezy, men om den inte är så värst mycker dyrare, så hade jag valt den bättre kameran. :)
<blurk> maxjezy, ;)
<maxjezy> den är inte bättre
<maxjezy> om du inte kommer använda den fullt ut
<maxjezy> ungefär som att bo i ett slott men använda 2 rum
<maxjezy> av 500
<blurk> maxjezy, förstår din poäng.  blir 4gb. :)
<maxjezy> den enda som blir glad om du väljer 8 gb är reinfelt
<maxjezy> 1 gb ram räcker bra för nästan alla datoranvändare
<blurk> maxjezy, jo det förstås. mer pengar till statskassan,
<maxjezy> 2 är mer än nog
<maxjezy> 4 är asmycket
<maxjezy> 8 börjar bli nördigt
<maxjezy> 16 är bara för show off
<maxjezy> såvida man inte är ett extremfall som verkligen behöver ram
<maxjezy> jag har 16 med motivering att jag troligen kommer stöta på problem i när jag bakar simulationer för 3d
<maxjezy> om jag bara har 4 gb
<maxjezy> och för att inte vara sämre än Philip5
<maxjezy> vi har en liten tävling i att ha värst prylar
<blurk> maxjezy, räknar jag bort cache/buffers så använder jag nästan 1200 av mina 2gb så 4 är tillräckligt. men två är gränsfall,
<maxjezy> ja, ibland önskade jag att jag hade 2 gb när jag hade 1 gb
<maxjezy> men 2 hade räckt i de flesta fallen för mig
<blurk> min första dator hade 8mb ram.  den körde jag någon gammal version av  redhat på.  jag kunde döda datorn genom att öpnna upp typ 4-5 netscape navigator, haha
<Philip5> maxjezy: jag har ju 24 gb ram :)
<blurk> eller föresten, slackware någonting var det.
<maxjezy> tänk vad mycket bakdörrar de har i programmen idag
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja, du försöker bara vara värre än mig
<Philip5> försöker? det är inte svårt
<maxjezy> erkänn att ekonomin tar stryk nu!
<maxjezy> du har belånat dig över öronen
<maxjezy> lyxfällan knackar på dörren snart
<Philip5> lite som kapprustningen i kallakriget mellan usa och sovjet och en går i bankrutt av racet?!
<maxjezy> precis
<maxjezy> jag skaffa ritplatta, sen du fast större
<Philip5> och du är sovjet
<maxjezy> jag skaffa ny dator
<maxjezy> du uppgraderar din
<maxjezy> jag analog kamera
<maxjezy> du flexar med en mellanformatare
<Philip5> jo jag är ju alltid bäst
<maxjezy> pay the cost to be the boss
<maxjezy> Philip5, einand laddar säkert upp han med
<Philip5> mellanformat är så jäkla skönt. man sitter nästan och fnissar när man har den i händerna och trycker på avtryckaren och sedan spänner upp den igen
<maxjezy> jojo, men du har inget mörkerrum ännu va?
<maxjezy> för dyrt att ha sånt i uppsala?
<Philip5> mörkrum behövs inte
<Philip5> det är ju bara för att printa negativ
<maxjezy> Philip5, appråpå detta
<maxjezy> jag fick en tanke om att göra digitalt till analogt
<maxjezy> finns det något sätt att projicera digitalt mot filmrulle?
<maxjezy> för att få negativ att framkalla
<Philip5> går väl
<Philip5> bara lägga filmen över skärmen och sedan se till att skärmen bara är på en viss tid för exponering
<maxjezy> något sånt ja tänkte med
<Philip5> skärpan blir väl lidande
<maxjezy> men kommer inte filmen bli typ "lcd" ig
<maxjezy> så man ser RGB prickar
<Philip5> det är väl det du vill ;)
<maxjezy> behöver man retina LCD?
<maxjezy> eller är det nu vi snackar 4K?
<maxjezy> projektor kanske vore något
<blurk> är inte det där grafiska gränssnittet för brandväggen installerad default i 13.04?
<David-A> nyss på tv "Microtopia" SVT2 20:00-20:55. tankeväckande: höjbart hus på kran. hus o trädgård på flytande konstgord ö. hus med hydrauliska fötter som kan gå. "det enda man behöver är internet o en grotta att sova i". (repris ons)
<blurk> blää..  dags för en cigg.  har försökt lära mig lite php/mysql ikväll, går väl sådär..  skriptet körs och mysqli_connect_errno() ger inget fel, men ändå verkar det inte logga in på min sql-server,
<maxjezy> var kommer utrycket, "most bang for the buck" ifrån?
<maxjezy> och vad betyder det översatt till svenska
<Philip5> från mig
<Philip5> jag sa det först
<maxjezy> Philip5, vad mena du med det?
<maxjezy> är det något om att köpa sig sex?
<Philip5> mest valuta för pengarna är väl det svenska talesättet
<maxjezy> ja, de borde väl vara att köpa sex
<Philip5> köpa sex?
<maxjezy> jämnfört med att skaffa sig en kärlek och spendera 2 miljoner för några ligg i början
<maxjezy> som sedan blir färre med tiden
<maxjezy> tillslut ligger man där med påsen i handen och undrar vad man har den till
<Philip5> ser inte den kopplingen
<maxjezy> du kanske inte upplevt det problemet
<maxjezy> men du hade inget sexuellt i din tanke bakom utrycket ?
<Philip5> nope
<maxjezy> det var mest ett utryck för att köpa storpack kötbullar
<maxjezy> hexabit, är det filmkväller nu?
<hjalp> Hej, jag ska omvandla binära talet 1010 med nedhöjd 2 vet inte hur jag ska göra
<David-A> hjalp: den nedhöjda tvåan betyder just binär (=bas 2). så det räcker att säga "binära talet 1010"
<hjalp> jaha så man kan omvandla det direkt från 1010 bara?
<David-A> hjalp: om jag säger att det finns 365 dagar på ett år, så förutsätter du att 3 6 5 är DECIMALA siffror. jag skulle kunna skriva "365(10)" (där (10) betyder nedsänkt 10) eller "decimala talet 365" för att markera att det är decimalt.
<hjalp> ok
<David-A> hjalp: så vad menar du med omvandla "direkt"? alla binära tal omvandlas till decimalt (eller oktalt el hexadecimalt) på samma sätt oavsett om man skriver "1010(2)" eller "binärt 1010" (där (2) är nedsänkt 2)
<hjalp> undrade om det skulle omvandlas på annat vis
<hjalp> har inte stött på det innan
<David-A> hjalp: har du sett hexadecimala tal? t.ex A0 eller FFDE ?
<hjalp> ja
<David-A> hjalp: gör jag dej mer el mindre förvirrad om jag säger "det finns 16D(hex) dagar på ett år" eller "det finns 101101101(binärt) dagar på ett år"
<hjalp> jag förståd
<hjalp> men vad är ett användargränssnitt?
<David-A> hjalp: vad har du för chat-program just nu?
<hjalp> vad menar du?
<David-A> hjalp: du o jag chattar med varandra över internet irc-protokoll. jag har ett program xchat för att chatta. vad har du?
<hjalp> webchat.net
<hjalp> vilket av dessa kan man inte spara på en fil programvara eller ROM, jag har uteslutit de andra men hittar inget svar på denna fråga
<David-A> hjalp: det låter som du chattar i en webbläsare då. är det firefox el chromium?
<hjalp> chrome hurså
<David-A> hjalp: då har du två användargränssnitt för att chatta. ett i chrome och ett i webchat.net
<blurk> hjalp, ROM brukar ju vara definition för read only memory.  en typ av minneskrets.. typ.
<blurk> hjalp, så den borde du kunna. programvara kan man spara som en fil, och visst, man kan dumpa en minneskrets till en fil, men rent fysiskt..  kretsen i sig, kan du inte spara som en fil.
 * blurk känner sig dum. fick inte php/mysql att lira.. visade sig att jag inte hade php-mysql paketet installerat. haha
<David-A> alla dessa krav
<hjalp> blurk haha det blev rätt nu jag tänkte väl det var fel på testet, det stod nu, jag skrev in ROM och jag fick upp fel, så jag blev förvirrad men det stämde
<hjalp> äntligen fattar man något!!!
<hjalp> tack för hjälpen är lite trög ibland
<David-A> hjalp: får du göra prov på webben?
<hjalp> ja
<David-A> hjalp: får jag också?
<hjalp> eller inte prov, det är test,
<hjalp> prov sker i ett rum med lärare närvarande, om man kunde göra prov själv hemma, så skulle man kunna fuska ju
<hjalp> det är en quizz rättare sagt
<blurk> för vilken ålder? jag menar, det är för skolan va? hur gamla är ni?
<maxjezy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP8CNp-vksc
<maxjezy> om ubuntu och hur det spionerar på sina användare likt windows och macish!
<maxjezy> profeten stallman knows best!
<David-A> maxjezy: är det att sökord skickas till canonical o amazon så man får reklam tillbaka?
<maxjezy> David-A, aa
<maxjezy> är det ändrat ??
<blurk> går det att stänga av det att ubuntu skickar sök-info etc? känns ju rätt surt :(
<David-A> maxjezy: det har väl gått att stänga av hela tiden, om man inte vill ha det. när kan det ha vart, ett par år sen.
<maxjezy> David-A, ja det är ju linux så de går ju stänga av och modda osv
<David-A> "Inställningar>Privatliv>Online-resultat=Nej tack" eller nåt sånt
<maxjezy> borde ju vara tvärtom
<maxjezy> "inställningar-sälja ut sitt privatliv-online- jatack
<maxjezy> därför kör jag windows 8
<maxjezy> så slipper man alla bakdörrar och såna dumheter
<maxjezy> amazon lixom
<David-A> maxjezy: hur vet du att det inte finns bakdörrar i win8? den är ju closed source
<maxjezy> eftersom ingen har kunna bevisa det
<maxjezy> bara konspirationsteorier
<maxjezy> nuförtiden beter sig Operativsystem som små skvalletbyttor
<maxjezy> de som skapar dessa bakdörrar för spioneri måste gå igång på att ge big brother massa info
<maxjezy> typ som dom där golbögarna i skolan som skvallra på allt man gjorde
<maxjezy> när man stal material från materialrummen osv.
<maxjezy> så får de klapp på huvudet och känner sig som en älskad hund
<maxjezy> men hela internet har ju blivit något av en jakt på personlig information
<blurk> David-A, men ärligt,  kollar jag på integritet i systeminställningar så står det ingenstans att mitt operativsystem kommer logga mina sökningar och dela med sig till 3e part?  Det står bara en fråga om ifall jag vill inkludera online-sökningar i mina sökningar.
<maxjezy> ubuntu är ju likt windows idag
<maxjezy> fast sämre stabilitet
<maxjezy> och mer kända bakdörrar
<David-A> maxjezy: konspirationsteorier är inte "bara":  http://techrights.org/2013/06/15/nsa-and-microsoft/
<maxjezy> bara för att det står på internet gör det inte sant!
<maxjezy> David-A, självklart skojade jag där
<maxjezy> antagligen var vi redan grymt övervakade på lunarstormtiden
<David-A> maxjezy: "där"? skojade var? när du sa "därför använder jag win8"?
<maxjezy> nej
<maxjezy> det var sanning
<maxjezy> att windows inte har bakdörrar
<maxjezy>  antagligen har ens diskmaskin bakdörrar
<Barre> maxjezy: skvallerbytta :P
<maxjezy> Barre, jo, jag är som krösa-maja!
<David-A> maxjezy: vilken löjlig jämförelse. tror du verkligen att diskmaskinen har bakdörrar, och om så, lika många som windows?
<maxjezy> David-A, jag såg en film där elektroniken fick liv
<maxjezy> tror det var stephen king
<maxjezy> sladdar som fick liv och mördade människor
<maxjezy> otroligt dålig film men intressant konscept endå
<blurk> maxjezy, rökt något "dumt"?  ;)
<blurk> vardagselektronik med lösenord etc brukar väl oftast ha bakdörrar? Vill minnas någon bekant med en bilstereo där han glömde lösenordet, varpå det fanns ett enkelt sätt att nolla lösenordet.  ingen mening med lösenord öht då, men tja..  :)
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> bra fråga blurk
<maxjezy> bakdörrar finns ju in i människors djupa undermetvetna med.
<David-A> finns det inte filmer där en elak organisation infiltrerar nåns internet/telefon/epost/sms o skickar/tar emot fejk som får hans sociala liv att falla samma, o infiltrerar säkerhetssystem på tåg o flyg han ska resa med så han nästan dör
<maxjezy> CIA har ju försökt hacka människor i snart 100 år
<maxjezy> om inte längre
<maxjezy> LSD, MK ultra osv osv.
<maxjezy> David-A, traumabaserad mindcontrol låter det som, den filmen
<maxjezy> det någon organisation försökte utsätta han för dvs.
<David-A> maxjezy: om du har win95 är du (kanske) säker:  http://www.washingtonsblog.com/2013/06/microsoft-programmed-in-nsa-backdoor-in-windows-by-1999.html
<maxjezy> man kan ju undra om inte hela internet och dator revolutionen var skapad av dessa aktörer
<maxjezy> NSA och militären
<maxjezy> för att byta ut det traditionella svårkontrollerade post och telefonsystemet
<maxjezy> som krävde mycket manstyrka för att snurra
<maxjezy> allt blir digitalt
<David-A> nej, inte skapad av från början, men de drar förståss nytta av utvecklingen, och troligen försöker de påverka den fortsatta utvecklingen mot allt mer komplicerade protokoll o allt mer centralicerade tjänster för att underlätta sin övervakning
<maxjezy> jag har en telefon ja ska skicka in på service/lagning/utbytning
<maxjezy> den är halvtrasig men ja vill göra den mer trasig så den inte går att laga
<maxjezy> va tror ni om att köra in starkström i den?
<maxjezy> vatten är ju inte bra för då försvinner garanti
<David-A> maxjezy: invalideras inte garantin om man gör det (medvetet)?
<maxjezy> jo, men de vet ju inte dom om
<maxjezy> att ja gjort
<maxjezy> det är en billig samsung galaxy gio
<maxjezy> bryr mig inte speciellt mycket om ja får en ny eller inte
<David-A> maxjezy: nu vet de! det finns loggat på internet
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> telia läser detta eftersom ja går på deras lina
<maxjezy> sen ringer de NSA
<maxjezy> som ringer Comviq
<maxjezy> som ja köpte telefon hos
<David-A> det finns loggat på internet också, helt öppet
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> förstår inte det valet av ubuntu kanalerna att logga allt
<maxjezy> varför har jag frågat mig själv och Philip5  vid ett tillfälle
<maxjezy> jag fick ju svaret att man ska kunna söka och hitta svar på problem och sånt
<David-A> pero, om vi habla espanol, then they no kunna comprender what vi habla about
<maxjezy> men det är ju knappast ircloggar som hjälpt en med problemos
<maxjezy> si si,
<maxjezy> si, me gusta mariana be gusta so!
<maxjezy> eller något sånt
<David-A> hur säger man starkström på spanska?
<David-A> det här funkar inte
<maxjezy> inte är det cerveza iaf
<maxjezy> tror det är öl
<David-A> tror jag med, du får doppa el telefono in cerveza
<maxjezy> doppa telefono i el nacho medium sauce och sen svalka med cerveza
<maxjezy> mi amigo, me jamo!
<maxjezy> kokar korv nu, ser fram emot det
<maxjezy> kokad korv är godt
<David-A> jo
<David-A> maxjezy: det finns en inställning i windows media player om den ska skicka drm metadata till microsoft. den är på by default. har du stängt av den?
<maxjezy> kör inte mediaplayern
<maxjezy> men, ja den brukar tjaffsa om nåt sånt
<maxjezy> har inte ändrat default videoplayer
<maxjezy> jag går denna väg -högerklick- öppna med.- vlc
<maxjezy> ibland slinter man ju
<maxjezy> jag kör nog mest windows för utseendet
<maxjezy> galet snyggt med metro
<maxjezy> och galet snabbt
<maxjezy> man får ut mest bang for the bucks
<David-A> maxjezy: måste inte alla spelare gå genom microsofts drm-system för drm:ade mediafiler? även vlc?
<maxjezy> ja vet inte
<maxjezy> har inte haft nå problem med mina skivor
<maxjezy> mums fille babah
<blurk> vaken?
<blurk> blev rekomenderad en editor med syntax highlightning här häromdagen, men minns inte namnet..
<David-A> blurk: default texteditor i gnome/ubuntu är gedit, i kde/kubuntu är kate. båda har syntaxfärger. det finns flera. masocistiskt lagd? prova emacs o vim
<blurk> David-A, det var för php-skript.  ville helst ha sådan där auto-indent, typ.. gedit har väl inte det?
<blurk> tog hem första bästa.. ska prova bluefish.
<David-A> med rätt inställningar i gedit så kan jag få den att indentera t.ex 4 space när jag trycker TAB o automatiskt indentera lika långt nästa rad när jag trycker RETURN. men den indenterer inte extra efter { automatiskt.
<David-A> blurk: ^
<maxjezy> blurk, röker du själv hasch?
<David-A> blurk: jag kan också få gedit att automatisk skriva in slutparentesen när jag skriver "(" eller "{". då kommer den också automatisk rätt indenterad två rader längre ner om jag skriver "{" följt av RETURN.
<maxjezy> jag vet iaf 4 i kanalen som röker annat än halmstrån och tobak
<David-A> blurk: man kan med rätta betrakta gedit och kate som relativt enkla text-editorer, men "enkelt" i opensource-världen är inte samma skala som i windows-världen. de är inte som notepad.
<blurk> maxjezy, avböjer att svara.
<maxjezy> blurk, bäst så
<maxjezy> nästan så att man ser på nicknamen vilka som röker och inte.
<blurk> David-A, ska kolla på plugins till gedit sen. orkar inte nu. vill mest att typ, saker ska tabbas korrekt etc,
<David-A> blurk: bluefish verkar vara specialgjord för webbutveckling, så om det är php du ska skriva är det nog ett bra val (har inte använt den så mycket själv)
<blurk> en bra editor är väl en editor man vant sig vid, så kanske vore bättre att lära sig någon mer allmän som optimalt mer allmänt för fler språk. men men,  inte klockan 1 på natten.. haha
<David-A> blurk: precis, nån annan gång
<maxjezy> det är ju fredag
<maxjezy> nykter som en spik
<blurk> maxjezy, pff... hahahahaha
#ubuntu-se 2013-09-21
<peyam> Heeeeej
<Screedo> god morgon
<David-A> nyss på radion "Konflikt" SR P1 9:03-10:00. om USAs övervakning av internet. bl.a om kryptering o öppen källkod, med bl.a experter o politiker i Brasilien o Sverige o med hackernätverk i Göteborg (repris kl 22:05)
<David-A> röst ur programmet: i skolan borde man lära sig "hur internet o kryptering fungerar i stället för att lära sig hur microsofts officepaket fungerar"
<maxjezy> David-A, finns inget som säger att man inte kan lära sig båda
<maxjezy> hur internet och kryptering ger oftast inga jobb
<maxjezy> skolan måste på nått sätt ha anknytning till vad arbetsmarknaden söker
<maxjezy> och det är office och excell
<maxjezy> David-A, det var ett bra kspecial iaf du tipsa om
<maxjezy> blev sugen på att bygga en ö
<David-A> maxjezy: du känner väl till "management by ms word"?
<David-A> maxjezy: enl lag ska företag ha jämlikhetsplan o miljöplan. en .txt på 5 rader godkänns inte, om man broderar ut texten till 50 rader .txt godkänns den inte heller, men om man sparar 50 rader som .doc så godkänns den.
<David-A> maxjezy: skolor, polis o sjukvård har krav att allt ska dokumenteras. inte heller där godkänns .txt, så det leder till oändligt med byråkrati o datorkrångel
<David-A> maxjezy: att marknaden kräver "kunskap" om ms word o excel är inget som ska uppmuntras, snarare motarbetas
<maxjezy> David-A, jo, samma gäller väl mot hela babylon
<maxjezy> tycker hysterin om datorers inverkan är överdriven
<David-A> maxjezy: vill du inte ha datorer? och vad är babylon?
<maxjezy> babylon är en maskin som skördar pengar ur allt det kan och ger småpotatis till de arbetande, de ställer byråkrati mot den enskilda människan men släpper förbi storföretag pga ekonomisk stimulans
<maxjezy> i babylon är pengar det enda viktiga att stimulera
<David-A> maxjezy: en film eller ett datorspel?
<maxjezy> det är verkligheten
<David-A> i verkligheten var det en stad i antiken, eller innan. känd för myten om övermod som ledde till språkförbistring
<David-A> maxjezy: nej, jag förväxlar det med babel
<David-A> vänta
<David-A> maxjezy: nej, babel o babylon är samma stad
<David-A> maxjezy: det finns konfliktytor i sammhället. företag<>anställda, producenter<>konsumenter, rika<>fattiga, myndigheter<>medborgare, kvinnor<>män, kristna<>muslimer<>judar, aik<>dif, sjuka<>friska, ekonomi<>miljö, stad<>land, usa<>kina
<David-A> maxjezy: du plockar ut två (företag<>anställda & småföretag<>storföretag) och ger dem samlingsbegreppet "babylon". varför klumpa ihop de två, o varför kalla dem "babylon"?
<David-A> glömde: gamla<>unga (i pensionsdebatten o arbetslöshetdito)
<blurk> är inte babylon något som flummande rastafolk snackar om? vet inte vad de ska kallas, men reggea-folket?
<maxjezy> alltså, babylon har blivit ett samlingsnamn på det som breder sig ut över världen
<maxjezy> jag har alltid rätt även när jag har fel
<maxjezy> för jag reserverar mig för fel i en disclaimer
<maxjezy> om man skulle se på jorden från rymden, i en timelapse så ser man sakta hur babylon äter upp moder jord och brer betong över henne
<maxjezy> tills hon ser ut som månen
<David-A> maxjezy: "allt" som breder ut sig? internet-access o mobiltelefoni breder ut sig över jorden. även demokrati o jämlikhet breder ut sig om man ser långsiktigt.
<David-A> maxjezy: du klumpar ihop allting när du egentligen menar girig kapitalism o nu senast asfalt o betong.
<David-A> maxjezy: såg du låtsasdokumentären om sand, som jag nyss-på-tv:ade om för 3 dar sen?
<David-A> maxjezy: (finns på svtplay till imorgon, http://www.svtplay.se/video/1461872/sandkriget )
<maxjezy> David-A, demokrati är något vi kommer skratta åt i framtiden
<David-A> sant
<David-A> o den breder ut sig över jorden, tyvärr
<maxjezy> såg på skavlan igår, en tjej från nordkorea som flytt landet berätta om hur staten där fungerar
<maxjezy> precis som här
<maxjezy> nu menar jag överallt annanstans när jag menar "här"
<David-A> inte "precis" som här. där har alla en högtalare i hemmet med propaganda som inte går att stänga av, och det är ett tvång. här har alla det frivilligt.
<maxjezy> klart det finns skillnader, även mellan länder som sverige finland och norge
<maxjezy> men det stora hela är ganska likt
<maxjezy> en stat som kontrollerar folket genom propaganda ända in i tankarna
 * andol undrar ifall inte David-A och maxjezy kan hitta någon annanstans för sin inte helt nydanande samhällsanalys?
<maxjezy> jag kan inte svara för David-A men jag stannar gärna kvar här
 * David-A pausar snart men kommer tillbaks senare
<maxjezy> vår demokrati går lite ut på att förhala hela processen mot frihet
<maxjezy> one step forward, two step back
<maxjezy> politiker propagerar för vad som är demokrati, men de är helt ute på fel cykelvägar
<maxjezy> svenska politiker borde gå om högstadiet
<andol> maxjezy: Hej och hå för att utala sig kategoriskt och dra alla över en kam. I övrigt så misstänker jag även att det sätt många politiker uttrycker sig snarare är en reflektion kring vad de har upptäckt att fungerat.
<andol> maxjezy: Hursom så förstår jag inte varför du håller på och maler om ämnet här i #ubuntu-se. Är väl förvisso inget problem att folk gör korta hopp off-topic, men skillnad när det är skärmsida upp och skärmsida ner...
<maxjezy> det som är offtopic för dig kanske inte är det för mig
<maxjezy> ja menar, hela NSA debaqtten är ju politiskt samt datarelaterad
<maxjezy> det här blir ju lite en spinoff men det faller helt i ramarna för vad jag anser vara viktigt att diskutera för att utveckla ubuntu åt rätt riktning
<andol> maxjezy: Ja, varpå NSA-prat antagligen skulle vara snäppet mer ontopic här inne, men antagligen skulle det bli lika fel ifall man envisades med att prata om det hela dagen.
<maxjezy> ja, fast vad är problemet med massa text som rullar framför rutan?
<maxjezy> så länge vi pratar om viktiga grejor
<maxjezy> finns inte speciellt många utrymmen för diskussioner som denna
<maxjezy> där man inte blir censurerad
<maxjezy> men det är ju slut nu för David-A stack
<maxjezy> :(
<maxjezy> well, man kanske ska göra lite 3d
<David-A> maxjezy: david är kvar, jag pm:ar
<maxjezy> jag sitter på PM nu
<lord4163> Databank vs Databas? :P
<maxjezy> lord4163, bra fråga.
<maxjezy> båda låter urkorkade
<maxjezy> vad data är vet vi ju, men vad är en bank och en bas
<maxjezy> man kan lika gärna kalla det databänk
<maxjezy> eller datasoffa
<maxjezy> ungefär som hemsida är ett urkorkat ord
<maxjezy> helt omöjligt för den som inte är insatt att veta vad man pratar om
<lord4163> maxjezy: :P
<Stirner> Hej hopp
<Stirner> NÃ¥gon av er som lyckats installera wow i 13.04?
<Swegirl> Hej, har en fråga, som lyder: Vad är den stora fördelen med lageruppbyggnad vid systemdesign? och så finns det en bild med, ..Vart kan man hitta info om detta har letat överallt
<lord4163> Swegirl: https://www.google.se/
<andol> Swegirl: Har du tillgång till några exempel på lageruppbyggnad?
<Swegirl> ja två bilder och de hänvisar till boken men står ju inget om detta precis
<lord4163> Swegirl: Jävlar va mycke läxa du får alltså
<Swegirl> kanske finns några ord man kan söka på eller kolla på registret lite svårt när det är så många sidor och allt är på engelska, typ layer någonting
<Swegirl> vet någon vad det heter på engelska?
<Philip5> trist om den som skrivit på internet inte har samma åsikt om layered design som den i boken om man skriver svaret på en tenta
<Swegirl> ?
<Swegirl> vill bara veta vad det är
<Swegirl> förresten skriver jag inte tentor
<Philip5> http://www.dossier-andreas.net/software_architecture/layers.html
<Philip5> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Layer_%28object-oriented_design%29
<Philip5> antar det är sånt de menar
<Swegirl> Tack :) äntligen någon som kan komma med något vettigt, istället för att säga otrevliga saker
<Stirner> Swegirl: Philip5 är nästintill alltid trevlig =)
<lord4163> Finns det någon API till hitta.se eller eniro där man kan söka på PERSONER?
<Stirner> Philip5: Hur är läget föreresten?
<Philip5> Stirner: bara bra. själv då? kör massor av musikprogram förstår jag?! ;)
<Stirner> Philip5: haha nja är mer inne på videoredigering those days :-P
<Stirner> Men kör såklart Ubuntu på laptopen as usual =)
<Stirner> Philip5: Har du bra koll på spel i ubuntu?
<Stirner> Philip5: Försöker installera wow men det funkar inte så bra för mig... Det roliga är att i 12.04 och 12.10 så kunde jag installera spelet men grafikdrivarna spökade för mig. Nu i 13.04 så funkar grafiken fantastiskt bra men installationen av wow hänger sig hela tiden istället :-/
<Stirner> Har kommit så långt att det verkar vara så att den senaste versionen av wine inte gillar wow
<Stirner> Så rent logist så borde en nedgradering av wine väll lösa problemet
<Stirner> så nu försöker jag kolla upp vilken version av wine som följde med programcentralen i 12.04
<Philip5> Stirner: jag spelar nästan bara company of heroes och det med wine
<Stirner> Philip5: Ok
<Philip5> har du kollat i wines appdb om wow? ska funka men launchern och updatern ska ha problem
<Philip5> jag kör win 1.7.1 från wines ppa
<Stirner> Jag hittade en post i ett wowforum där någon lyckats lösa problemet genom att nedgradera till 1.5.16 så det håller jag på att testa nu. Problemet jag har är just att launchern hänger sig när den ska börja ladda ner spelet
<Stirner> verkar dock som att det jobbas på en fix från wines sida
<Stirner> OCH jag har installerat lanchy igen <3 underbar liten app
<hplc> försöker få igång roundcube, har installerat det men lyckas inte få igång gui
<Peyam> hi friends
<Peyam> It's me uncle Peyam
<Philip5> spännande... jag fick precis ett telefonsamtal från typ indien och det var microsoft som ringde. orkade inte lyssna på vad de hade för plan på att lura en på något sätt så här dags
<realubot> Tänk om det var riktiga MS som använder callcenter i Indien och som söker ny VD.
<Philip5> hade inte varit intresserad
<Philip5> vill ju inte vara vd för något jag inte kan stå för
<kodein> kunde ha gjort en elop
<realubot> Philip5: Pengarna Philip5. Pengarna.
<Philip5> eller så ville microsoft ge mig massa pengar om jag bara lämnade ut mina konto och visa-kortsuppgifter
<realubot> 1 år som VD på Microsås och du kan starta ett stort Open Source projekt efteråt.
<morpa> Philip5: Ropade de "developers,developers" och började att kasta stolar? Kan har varit Ballmer isåf
<Philip5> hade det jag inte pysslat med annat hade det ju varit kul att lyssna klart på vad de försökte lura på en och hur
<Philip5> hehe, nä det var mer en dålig telefonlinje med brus i bakgrunden och en snubbe som pratade engelska med indisk brytning
<morpa> Skulle varit kul att börja  följa det steg de säger, men sedan fråga var Internet Explorer ligger i Ubuntu. De brukar ju vilja att man ska installera något med den
<Philip5> jo
<morpa> "Do you have a 64-bit deb package instead of the exe?" .  *klick*
<morpa> :)
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> inte så ofta som jag råkar ut för att de ska luras så i telefon annat än vanliga telefonförsäljare som vill man ska byta till deras bästa el eller teleavtal.
<maxjezy> kan man köra virtualbox för android
<maxjezy> eller köra androidappar i windows eller linux
<maxjezy> man får visst 10% rea på pizza om man köper via appen
<hplc> försöker få en fungerande roundcube, men inloggningen misslyckas, har inte varje använda på ubuntu automatiskt en system mail setup?
<lord4163> servrar är sega idag?
<hplc> finns det snygg ersättare till komandot "mail" i terminalen?, vill läsa output från logcheck lite enklare
<andol> hplc: Beror väl iofs lite på vad du menar med en ersättare, men ifall du vill ha en mer riktig mailklient du kan dra igång från terminalen så kan alpine vara värt att kolla på.
<hplc> äh är det nåt som fungerar alls denna dag
<Philip5> irc
 * andol fungerar
<Philip5> andol som har beskylts för att vara elak idag
<Philip5> hur kändes det?
<hplc> elak mot vem?
<andol> Framgång? :)
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> hplc: andol bad om sammanhang för ett begrepp och det skulle man visst inte göra för det var nedlåtande och elakt
<hplc> jaha, ja jag håller väl på att utveckla självmords-benägenhet här, fattar bara inte hur jag på ett snyggt sätt ska kunna läsa den mail systemet skickar till min användare
<hplc> kritisk info och jag vill inte sitta med 1820-tals looken av "mail"
 * hplc slita hår
<andol> hplc: Dissade mitt förslag på alpine alltså?
<hplc> andol, det var på rätt väg
<hplc> men fortfarande lite för fientligt
<andol> hplc: Annars kan du ju alltid låta systemet forwarda mailen till en extern låda, varpå du kan läsa mailen som du är van att läsa mail.
<hplc> mm låter ju rätt, var skruvar man då? sudo pstconf??
<andol> https://help.ubuntu.com/13.04/serverguide/postfix.html#postfix-configuration
<andol> För det här ändamålet vill du enbart att postfix lyssnar på localhost.
<hplc> ja jo
<hplc> tack
<andol> Sen kan du peta i /etc/aliases, och lägga in mappa användarkonton mot externa adresser
#ubuntu-se 2013-09-22
<Screedo> morgon
<realubot> Hallå tjejer!
<realubot> Hallå grabbar!
<lord4163> Ganska kul "sensors" kommandot, kan man se hur mycket CPUn eldar :)
<andyland`> funderar på att byta till stumpwm, det är ju ganska fränigt. Sitter och leker med det i en wm nu
<hume> hej alla...:)
<hume> jag har problem med avidemux - nån som kan ge mig råd? jag ska klippa ut en bit av en film och lägga till undertext, men den envisas med att säga att den inte känner igen undertextformatet, fast det är srt som det ska vara
<hplc> vad innebär "dangling symlink"? det finns flera hundra, om inte tusen!, linjer om det i logg fil, hur rättar jag till det?
<hplc> har flera olika problem, på flera olika håll, men vet inte i vilken ände jag ska börja nysta i det, önskar det fanns en felsökningsguide för sånt här
<hume> hplc, vd är det du försöker göra?
<hplc> hume, försöker lära mig att felsöka, lite för husbehov
<hume> okej..:) ja, vilken symlink det är beror kanske på vad det är du försöker göra och vilka symlänkar som kan vara inblandade
<hplc> brb
<hume> nån som är bra på avidemux och kan hjälpa mig med att få den att acceptera undertextfil?
<hplc> jag är värdelös på sånt, tror inte ens jag hört talas om "avidemux" förr
<hplc> använder vlc själv
<hume> men kan du klippa ut en bit av filmen med vlc? Och få med undertexter?
<hplc> hume, hmm bara om den är "hardcoded" i själva filmen antar jag
<hume> mmm....och det är den inte
<hume> jag kan visa den med vlc, men....få med den "hardcoded" i ett klipp...hur göra det?
<hplc> annars får man nog gå in i den separata undertexten och hitta rätt tids-stämplar för det intervallet
<hplc> ingen aning, en del filmer får man ner med sub "inbränd" i filmen
<hplc> ungefär som om du hade videofilmat nånting som sänts på tv
<hume> jo, jag vet. men inte den här.....
<hplc> nån som känner till nån sida med scripts för att felsöka?
<lord4163> hplc: beror på vilket språk
<hplc> tja python eller bash helst
<hplc> men antar att jag är beredd att lära mig nåt nytt
<lord4163> hplc: Vad är du ute efter då?
<lord4163> Python är jag kast på kan jag säga, men kan väl skriva Hello World i de flesta språk :D
<hplc> jo när man har en stark känsla av att nånting är fel, loggarna tyder på att nåt är åt skogen, men man inte kan sätta fingret på exakt vad, och inte är beredd att ominstallera, jag behöver nåt i stil med "kolla om nånting sticker ut från hur det borde vara"
<MaxJezy> lord4163, ta en titt på youtube.com/metalx1000
<hplc> det skulle ta mig månader att försöka gå igenom allt personligen, och ominstallation är inget alternativ, och det som finns i loggarna verkar inte vara till nån nytta
<MaxJezy> han har massor med scripting, bash, allt.
<lord4163> hplc: Vad händer då :P
<lord4163> Vad i ******* äre för fel på updateringsservrarna senaste dagarna?
<hplc> brandväggsmaskinens loggar innehåller ord som "host compromised", den här datorn får fler och fler udda loggar, tiger och rkhunter säger sig inte hitta något rootkit, men spottar ur sig kopiösa mängder med antydningar om att saker och ting är åt skogen
<lord4163> hplc: webbserver?
<hplc> jag skulle kunna ta och räkna alla felmeddelanden i loggarna, men helt överflödigt, en enda logg skapad de senaste dagarna innehåller tillräckligt med rader för att fylla 70-80 screens
<hplc> lord4163, nej
<hplc> ungefär som att man har en stark känsla av att en olycka är på väg, en föraning, en clairvoyant känsla, kalla det va-som-helst
<lord4163> hplc: backups :)
<hplc> finns
<hplc> men jag är orolig, kan inte sitta still, som en ADHD drabbad ekorre, upp ur stolen och går ett par varv, sitter ner och tuggar naglar, upp igen etc etc
<lord4163> hplc: Skicka några av loggarna, skulle vara interresant att se.
<lord4163> hplc: Vad är det för server?
<lord4163> hplc: Bara brandvägg?
<hplc> en fysisk+IDS/IPS+proxy och så den som körs på ubuntu desktop datorn
<hplc> fan jag är antagligen bara paranoid
<lord4163> hplc: tror att du har mer koll på det än jag :P
<lord4163> afk
<David-A> strax på tv "Voyagers oändliga resa" Kunskapskanalen 20:10-21:00. har varit på resa i över 30 år o kommer fortsätta resa i minst 40.000 år. påminner lite om Harry Martinssons Aniara (repris från tor)
<peyam> hi
<David-A> hej peyam
<peyam> läget? David-A
<David-A> såg du dokun om voyagerna?
<peyam> distron?
<peyam> nej
<peyam> eller nej jag har ej set ngt
<David-A> rymdsonderna som sändes upp innan de flesta som lever nu var födda, o som fortfarande är på väg o svarar på tilltal, finns på urplay.se
<peyam> najs
<David-A> bara drygt en timme kvar på svtplay "Sandkriget". låtsasdokumentär att vanlig sand är ett enormt miljöproblem ( http://www.svtplay.se/video/1461872/sandkriget )
<Philip5> David-A: trodde du skulle göra reklam för kortfilmen som börjar om 7 min på svt1 :O
<hplc> jag ställde en enkel fråga i en kanal och blev påhoppad direkt, jag fattar inte varför överaggressiva bitches är på IRC alls, dom sitter som hökar och bara väntar på att få attackera nån
<David-A> Philip5: det får bli en "nyss på" om den är bra. kan ju inte skriva innan osett. kittlande titel.
<Philip5> så du vet att alla andra är bra som ska gå som du skriver ut?
<David-A> Philip5: ja, "strax på tv" är repriser som jag sett
<Philip5> aha
<David-A> men va, det är ju alltid nåt i vägen
<Swegirl> Hej, vad är den svenska motsvarigheten till "trappable exception", om det ens finns?
<hplc> låter som en programmeringsgrej
<David-A> Swegirl: är trappable exact samma som catchable? det andra ordet blir "undantag"
<Swegirl> Ja, jag tror jag förstår vad de menar, men eftersom uppsatsen är på svenska så ville jag översätta men kanske man kan skriva "trappable" undantag?
<Swegirl> Menar dom då fångbart undantag, om man ska översätta rakt av?
<sakjur> hplc: ...bitches? Bättre personbeskrivningar, mindre könsdiskriminerande, kan du väl komma på ;)
<Swegirl> Jag tror jag skriver "trappable" undantag för att inte det ska misstolkas
<David-A> Swegirl: vi har ju tekniska nomenklaturcentralen som det hette förr, o wikipedia, o folkets-lexicon, men den sista har not sämst odds i detta fall
<Swegirl> Va?
<hplc> jag hade nog använt originaluttrycket inom " "
<David-A> Swegirl: den heter visst rikstermbanken nu. de brukar ha mycket datatermer på svenska (o ännumer termer inom alla teknikområden)
<sakjur> Swegirl: hanterbara undantag lär ju vara svenska varianten på catchable exceptions..
<sakjur> eller något
<David-A> Swegirl: inget i rikstermbanken. min åsikt, hanterbara o fångbara kan funka. men fångbara är mer precist, att den kan fångas med en catch-klausul.
<Swegirl> hplc jo det är nog bättre att ha hela engelska ordet med istället
<Swegirl> Fick alla rätt på provet yaay, och ni som trodde jag inte kunde något hehe
<hplc> jag tror det, vissa saker ska man liksom inte försöka översätta, bättre att hänvisa till förklaring med en siffra eller en *  istället
<David-A> Enggirl: ge inte upp svenskan så lätt :)
<hplc> brukar det inte sitta en liten siffra jämte sånt i vissa översättningar?
<hplc> typ en "index siffra"?
<hplc> nedsänkt siffra direkt efter ordet
<David-A> Swegirl: om du skriver fånga och undantag på alla andra ställen så kommer "fångbara undantag" att flyta naturligt
<Swegirl> Jag behövde ordet enbart en gång i texten för att förklara vad som sker
<Swegirl> så jag tror jag skriver det på engelska för jag själv föredrar att skriva en del saker på engelska än svenska, typ kernel mode, user mode istället för priviligerat läge resp. användarläge, bara låter bättre på engelska
<David-A> Swegirl: du kan ju ha en fotnot som hplc föreslår, skriv fångbara undantag i texten, och det engelska begreppet i en fotnot
<Swegirl> Jo det kan jag, jag gör alla finputsningar sist av allt, ska bara få ner allt på papper först så kan jag fixa till allt på slutet
<David-A> Swegirl: den svenska wikipediaartikeln om Undantagshantering använder orden hanterare,hantering,etc. kanske hanterbara är mer konsekvent är fångbara ändå
<peyam> tjena
<Swegirl> David-A Tack, jag skriver detta inom parentes iallafall, brukar göra så att jag skriver ut det engelska ordet och har det svenska inom parentes
<David-A> Swegirl: om resten av texten är svenska är det väl mer naturligt att ha det engelska inom parentes
<peyam> David-A: hur öppnar jag chm filer?
<peyam> förutom xchm
<David-A> peyam: vafför frågar du mej, jag vet inte ens vad chm-filer är
<Swegirl> Vår lärare använder sig av engelska ord i texter, beskrivningar, genomgångar så jag tror det är lugnt, jag har gjort på detta vis innan och fått toppbetyg, så tror inte det är någon fara, så länge man förstår
<peyam> David-A: microsofts HTML
<peyam> vad pratar ni om förresten?
<David-A> läraren följer inte den rätta vägen. läraren följer den enkla vägen
<peyam> läraren e gay typ
<peyam> fan det e dags o sova
<Swegirl> Sånt är livet, finns värre saker här i världen än en lärare som använder för mycket engelska, förresten programspråket är ju främst i engelska och det är lättast att kommunicera om man använder sig av engelska, fler fördelar osv. Samt att alla läroböcker vi har är på engelska också
<David-A> ja, så är det nog. gonatt alla
#ubuntu-se 2014-09-15
<HeMan> Morrn!
<MarkusDBX> morrn
<realubot> Det handlar inte om pengarna säger Notch. Hm ...
<larsemil> och skrattar hela vägen till banken
<realubot> Precis.
<itmannen> Undrar vad jag skulle kunna göra för roligt med 2 närverkskort i datorn. Vilket jag har. Ett Gigabitekort och ett "vanligt"
<itmannen> Givet med 2 olika IP
<itmannen> *nätverkskort
<itmannen> Fixa till en router skulle jag iof kunna göra. Men känns inte meningsfull då jag har en superbra redan.
<larsemil> du kan vahetere bursta portarna.
<larsemil> vad heter det
<larsemil> itmannen: så får du dubbla bandbredden
<itmannen> Nja. Tror du verkligen det. Man kan väl inte få mer än vad leveranrören skickar ut
<larsemil> nej inte ut. men mot din switch
<larsemil> om den har stöd för det vill säga. :)
<einand> någon här som är fin på att läsa "load"?
<einand> Load Avg: 1.31, 1.48, 1.52  CPU usage: 2.43% user, 3.41% sys, 94.14% idle  SharedLibs: 13M resident, 20M data, 0B linkedit.
<einand> varför har jag en load på 1.50, men en cpu usage på <3
<Xcrox> beh;ver man swap och hibernate om man har 24gig ram?
<einand> Xcrox: nej, ja
<einand> swap behövs inte, och behövs beror på vad du gör. Dock behöver du ha swap aktiverat eftersom hibernate är en bra grej
<Xcrox> men 'r det inte en laptop grej det hibernate?
<einand> nej
<Xcrox> s[ hur mycket beh;ver jag i hibernate?
<einand> lika mycket som ram,
<Xcrox> hehe 24gig ram och 24 gig swap?
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> Hur gör man för att komma åt BIOS igen i en Toshiba-dator om Fast Boot har blivit aktiverat?
<Umeaboy> Antingen så trycker jag F12 vid uppstart eller F9, men inget hjälper. Då kommer bara Grub-menyn fram.
<einand> kolla manualen
<einand> det skiljer sig på ifrån modell
<Umeaboy> einand: Jag vet vilka knappar som vanligtvis fungerar. ;)
<Umeaboy> Dessa svarar inte nu efter att jag aktiverade Fast Boot.
<einand> ingen som helst aning, oftast brukardet väl vara ett program i windows som återställer det
<Umeaboy> Jo, & har inte Windows installerat i den här längre.
<Umeaboy> Provade köra BIOS Uppdateringsfilen med wine, men uppdateringen börjar inte när jag trycker på OK.
<Umeaboy> kristoffer@Baerbara:~/Skrivbord$ wine BIOS_V360_WIN.exe -v
<Umeaboy> fixme:shell:SHAutoComplete stub
<Umeaboy> fixme:exec:SHELL_execute flags ignored: 0x00000180
<Umeaboy> Är vad jag ser.
<Umeaboy> Inget program i Ubuntu som jag kan använda?
<baumberg> hej. jag har lite trubbel med min upgrade till 14.04 och undrar om någon kan ge mig en fingervisning om vad jag skall leta efter? Problemet är att mitt wifi inte kopplar ihop med min router. Min firmware är ok tror jag och jag kan connecta med min router, men jag kommer inte ut på internet.
<baumberg> Väljer jag t.ex. "Linked-local only" så får jag kontakt. Men jag vill använda Automatic (DHCP) men då connectar inte min laptop till routern.
#ubuntu-se 2014-09-16
<Umeaboy> einand: Är du vaken?
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Coffe> Tjo
<tiina> hej hur installerar jag nvidia geforce gt 740 drivrutiner i ubuntu 14.04
<tiina> propretiära sådana
<tiina> Någon här som vet hur man installerar Nvidia drivrutiner i ubuntu 14.04
<tiina> Hej alla här behöver hjälp med att installera Nvidia Geforce GT 740 driever installation på min Linux X86/Ubuntu 14.04  32bit
<tiina> Halllåååååå är det ingen häääär?
<Spookan> Jo, det är ju 72st här.
<macrobat> tiina: funkar inte den vanliga nvidia-drivisen?
<tiina> Vad ä'r den vanliga drivisen då?
<tiina> hallååå vad är den vanliga dnvidia drivisen?
<Spookan> tiina: Har du kollat på Nvidias hemsida?
<tiina> ja men det finns många filer att ladda ner och sedan vet jag inte hur jag ska installera den på datorn??
<tiina> jag har laddat 2 olika nu men blir inte klokare för det
<Spookan> Ok, vad har du laddat ner då?
<Philip5> tiina: enklast är väl att installera de drivisar som finns i ubuntus eget förråd?
<tiina> Ja men vilken av dem?
<Philip5> att installera själv från nvidias sajt ger problem vid uppdateringar av kärnan
<Philip5> då måste man installera om nvidisas drivisar varje gång också
<Philip5> eftersom du har ett så pass nytt grafikkort så är det bara att installera den nyaste serien av nvidias drivisar i förrådet
<tiina> Har laddat den dem sade på komplett jag skulle ladda Nvidia_Linux-x86-340.32.run
<Philip5> tiina: kör du ubuntu?
<tiina> Philip5 vilken av dem är den jag ska ladda ner då?
<tiina> ifrån förrådet
<Philip5> nvidia-331-updates
<Philip5> den ger senaste i förrådet
<tiina> okey e det bara den jag ska ladda ner ...jag installerade nyss ett nytt grafikkort så har inga innan detta
<Philip5> installera det paketet och eventuella beroenden den har
<Philip5> de kommer ju med automatiskt i så fall
<tiina> Inte dem 2 andra där uppdates dev och updates-uvm?
<tiina> bara nvidia-331-updates?
<crox> att köra gnome-shell bara är väll som att köra som en window manager? :P
<Spookan> Philip5: Shysst av henne att du fick ett "tack för hjälpen" :P
<Philip5> inte ovanligt
<Philip5> folk kommer in och tjoar och räknar med svar på 3 sek
<Philip5> annars är det dååålit
<tiina> ningstext om att kolla videokabeln vad e det?
<Philip5> ningstext?
<tiina> varningstext
<Philip5> när dyker den upp?
<einand> http://www.metro.se/nyheter/sa-forsokte-nagon-hacka-valsystemet/EVHnip!7cvq7kIKT9CME/
<tiina> dessutom hade jag inte alla installationer innan man skulle installera Nvidia 331 updates
<tiina> när skärmen startas upp
<Philip5> vad har du kört för grafikkort tidigare då? på moderkortet eller annat kort som du bytt mot nytt nvidia?
<tiina> Ati Radeon HD 450 men jag har en clean ubuntu 14.04
<tiina> 4450
<Philip5> om den säger det där med kabeln så betyder det väl just att din skärm inte får kontakt med något grafiksignal
<Philip5> brukar inte ha med drivisen att göra
<tiina> synaptic:2475): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_child_watch_add_full: assertion 'pid > 0' failed
<Philip5> antingen brukar det vara att du satt i kabeln fel eller har konfigurat bios att använda något annat för grafik
<tiina> detta meddelande kommer nu upp hela tiden om jag ska ladda något
<tiina> hur konfigurerar man bios?
<tiina> ska jag kolla om grafikkortet sitter korrekt? eller kabeln? fick köpa en ny kabel idag för den gamla funkade inte
<Philip5> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/1282542
<Philip5> ja kolla att du satt i kabel rätt och grafikkortet plus grafikkortets båda strömkablar
<tiina> vilka är båda strömkablar? jag har ett???
<Philip5> brukar kunna vara två
<tiina> hur ser dem ut?
<tiina> har dem från blått till blått
<tiina> en strömkabel som är svart
<tiina> vad ska man göra till den synaptic felet eller bug ?
<Philip5> kanske bara är en strömkabel till ditt kort
<Philip5> men kolla att den sitter i rätt och att kortet är klickat fast i sin slott ordentligt
<tiina> okey
<tiina>  måste jag göra något år SYNAPTIK felet?
<tiina> åt
<Philip5> om du inte får upp text om bios och sånt vid start så är felet att kabeln inte sitter i rätt eller att grafikkortet inte är monterat rätt
<Philip5> eller som sagt att du konfigat bios att använda annan grafikkrets
<tiina> hur ser man det?
<Philip5> men om du bara bytt grafikkort och ditt gamla amd har suttit på samma plats som nvidia så borde inte bios vara problemet
<tiina> jag har samma moderkort och quadcore 9550 amd
<Philip5> har du två grafikkort i nu?
<tiina> jag bytte bara grafikkortet där den gamla fanns toga jag ut den och satte in en ny och köpte en ny kabel eftersom den gamla vga kabeln inte funkade
<tiina> jag tror jag har alltid haft 2 grafikkort
<tiina> men den ena är ny
<Philip5> ok
<Philip5> då kan man tycka att bios borde vara konfigat rätt om du haft skärmen koppat till det kort du plockade ur
<tiina> ati funkade inte så värst bra och fick rådet att köpa ndivia istället men verkar inte funka bättre för det
<tiina> såhur gör man nudå? jag ville ju ha bättre grafik ju...och propritära insttällningarna
<Philip5> ja det första är ju att få grafikkortet att funka.
<Philip5> dvs att du får kontakt med skärmen när du startar
<tiina> a exakt men hur?
<tiina> jag har allt på skärmen men inget speciella propritära inställningar
<Philip5> som jag skrev. först kolla att det sitter i rätt i datorn, kolla strömkabeln, kolla kabeln mellan skärmen och kortet
<tiina> dem sitter i allting.....
<tiina> hårt
<Philip5> om inte du får kontakt där så har drivisar absolut ingen betydelse eftersom du inte ens kör ett operativsystem i det läget
<Philip5> och du kan inte ens gå in i bios om du inte ser något på skärmen
<tiina> När jag kolla in på PCI devices så är det AT installationerna som är där bara?
<tiina> ATI
<Philip5> hur kollar du det?
<tiina> SYTEMINFORATION
<tiina> SYSTEMINFROMATION
<Philip5> så du kör alltså bild på någon skärm via annat grafikkort än nvidia?
<tiina> JA TYP
<tiina> MEN ur?
<tiina> HUR?
<Philip5> men det är väl det du gör nu???
<tiina> jag hade ju ati förut
<Philip5> för uppenbarligen så ser du något men du ska köra på två skärmar eller?
<tiina> en skärm
<Philip5> och den skärmen är kopplad till vad nu när du kan se något?
<tiina> ja till min burk tower och till den nya grafikkortet
<Philip5> nu fattar jag inte. du säger att när du kopplar in skärmen med kabeln i nya nvidiakortet så får du att den varnar att den inte får signal?
<Philip5> du måste alltså ha skärmen kopplad till något som gör att du kan få upp ubuntu och se andra felmeddelanden?
<tiina> det kommer en ruta när jag öppnar datorn på skärmen att jag ska kolla videokanbeln??
<tiina> sedan försvinner den
<Philip5> försvinner och sedan bootar den ubuntu som vanligt?
<tiina> ja
<Philip5> ok
<tiina> fattar inget
<Philip5> alltså är det bara något den säger innan skärmen och grafikkortet hittar varandra och när de hittat varandra så startar allt som vanligt?
<tiina> ska det klicka när grafikkortet är på plats? den klickade inget när jag satte dit den
<Philip5> trodde du aldrig fick någon bild alls
<tiina> Joooo jag har bild hela tiden
<tiina> men inte propritära installationer
<Philip5> grafikkortet brukar klicka fast och så är det som en liten hake man måste haka för att få ut grafikkortet ur sin slot
<tiina> eller java eller nåt för när jag spelar så kommer inte upp alla bilder heller på vissa spel
<Philip5> så du tror inte du kör nvidias egna drivisar nu eller?
<tiina> det var en hake som man skulle sätta fast men inget klick
<Philip5> även om du installerat det
<Philip5> dem
<tiina> nej det tror jag inte
<tiina> ja
<Philip5> installera paketet nvidia-331-updates
<tiina> det var nåt som fattades som inte fanns installerat på min dator när jag installerade det du sade jag skulle
<tiina> jag gjorde det
<Philip5> sudo apt-get install nvidia-331-updates
<tiina> nåt med linux
<tiina> ok ska prova
<Philip5> kör det i en terminal och se vad du får för felmeddelande om något
<tiina> hur blir man root
<tiina> det är redan dem senaste nvidia installationer
<tiina> nvidia331
<tiina> 5 filer gick inte uppgradera
<Philip5> vilka var det?
<tiina> nej och 5 att inte uppgradera
<larsemil> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tiina> det står inget vilka dem är
<tiina> ok
<Philip5> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i nvidia
<Philip5> kör det så kan du se vad det är för nvidiagrejer som laddas när du startar datorn
<tiina> lasermil nu händer det saker här och den laddar senaste distron
<Philip5> du borde få upp en rad som ser ut så här "NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  331.38  Wed Jan  8 18:51:00 PST 2014" där den talar om att den laddar in nvidias drivisar
<tiina> Philip5 nu koma det fram nvidiainstallationer
<larsemil> tiina: den uppgraderar inte till nyaste ubuntu va? utan den kör bara senaste filerna?
<Philip5> oki
<tiina> Något sådant du Philip5 sade skulle komma fram kom inte fram
<tiina> lasermil jag har 14.04 ubuntu
<tiina> helt clean
<tiina> jag uppgraderade först men allt blev fel så jag brännde en ny skiva med ubuntu senaste och installerade den
<Philip5> tiina: om du får nvidiauppdateringar nu när du körde dist-upgrade så behöver du starta om först
<tiina> ok loggar ut och startar om...Philip5 och lasermil :) kommer tillbaka sen snart
<tiina> Philip5 var klistrar jag svaret jag fick nu.....
<tiina> min bildskärm supportar inte nvidia
<larsemil> bildskärmen supportar alla kort.
<tiina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8359696/
<tiina> lasermil här är svaret jag fick när jag hade startat om
<larsemil> inga errors
<tiina> hoppas du kan hjälpa mig få allting att fungera bra
<larsemil> vad är problemet? att du inte får någon bild?
<tiina> neejjj jag får bild och så men när jag loggar in så poppar det upp en lite ruta där det står att jag ska kolla min videokabel?
<tiina> sedan försvinner den
<tiina> lasermil: så jag har nu alla nvidia inställningarna man ska ha ? tyckte att ljudet var sämre men det kanske e så bara jag tyckte
<larsemil> tiina: det skulle vara att den försöker sätta något videoläge som inte stöds av din bildskärm
<larsemil> jag måste gå nu så kan inte ge fler tips än så
<tiina> Tack tack du hjälpte mig som vanligt du kan :) ha det bra  :)
<Philip5> tiina: funkar det nu?
<Philip5> drivisarna laddas ju nu iaf
<tiina> Fortfarande fel med Firefox det står att den är öppen och jag måste stänga den först eller starta om vilket jag nyss gjorde??
<tiina> ja drivisarna är där men kommer dem uppdtaeras nu automatiskt eller ska jag uppdatera dem själv
<Philip5> säger den att firefox är öppen men inte är det?
<tiina> ja
<Philip5> de uppdateras som andra paket när ubuntu släpper uppdateringar
<macrobat> tiina: ibland crashar firefox och körs utan att den har ett fönster
<Philip5> du kommer antagligen inte få senaste som finns hos nvidia om inte uppdateringen är en säkerhetsuppdatering
<tiina> så vad gör jag?
<tiina> med FF
<macrobat> ibland finns det en lås-fil kvar, som gör att firefox inte vill starta
<Philip5> då får man tvinga bort låsfilen
<tiina> hur gör jag att få det bort eller få det fungera normalt
<Philip5> annars får man väl köra firefox i en terminal där man kan se felmeddelanden om det händer ofta
<tiina> måste jag starta datorn om hela tiden när jag stängt FF fönstret ?
<tiina> Philip5 hur göra man det då i terminalfönster
<macrobat> tiina: ta bort eventuella låsfiler
<macrobat> ~/.mozilla/firefox/dinkodhär.default/lock ~/.mozilla/firefox/dinkodhär.default/.parentlock
<tiina> var finns dessa eller är det här jag ska klistra på terminalfönstret
<macrobat> "dinkodhär" är en slumpgrej som firefox satt upp
<macrobat> du får se efter vad mappen heter
<tiina> var finns detta du gav mig recept på?
<macrobat> kolla i ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<tiina> i är inte närvarande installerat?
<tiina> macrobat det är en katalog?
<macrobat> ja
<tiina> var finns den katalogen?
<macrobat> ~/ är din hemkatalog.   ~/.mozilla/firefox/ är en mapp i en mapp i din hemkatalog
<tiina> ok hittar den inte...plöjer vidare där ett tag ...återkommer
<macrobat> är du i terminalen kör du:  ls -a ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<macrobat> är du i nån filhanterare slår du på "visa dolda filer"
<macrobat> kanske bra att se om firefox körs först: pgrep firefox
<tiina> den letar men verkar inte hitta denna
<tiina> pgrep firefox 2789
<tiina> det var svaret som kom upp på terminalfönster
<macrobat> då körs den. man kan döda den med:  kill -9 2789
<tiina> den hittade inget i hemkatalogen iaf
<macrobat> -9 är extra elak
<tiina>  Crash Reports  d4fpk7di.default-1410702051774  profiles.ini
<tiina> är den död nu?
<macrobat> om en ny "pgrep firefox" inte säger nåt är den död
<tiina> ok vad är detta? är det virus eller annat konstigt jag har gjort?
<Philip5> antagligen har firefox dött på ett tvärt sätt så den lämnat efter lite restfiler eller nått och sedan hängt sig
<macrobat> inga virus
<tiina> det kom annat nummer upp nu pgrep friefox 3976
<macrobat> du startade firefox igen?
<Philip5> om det händer ofta så får man starta firefox från en terminal och sedan använda firefox och vänta på crash och sedan när den craschat kolla om det dyker upp några vägledande felmeddelanden där
<tiina> ok nu gjorde jag pgrep igen med den nya siffran och efter det kill och nu kom det inget upp...vad är detta för något? Philip5 hur menar du man gör på terminalfönster?
<macrobat> man skriver "firefox" i terminalen och trycker enter.
<tiina> Jag måste oxå fråga för när jag spelar ett spel på facebook...så laddas inte alla bilder där....dem bara snurrar runt men kommer inte fram...beror det på flash eller java eller deras spel??
<tiina> tack macrobat
<tiina> ska jag testa det nu eller om det inte funkar igen så då
<tiina> detta kom fram: (process:4204): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<macrobat> standardgrejjen när ngt inte funkar är att starta det i terminalen och googla på felmeddelanden man får. vet inte om det ger så mkt här
<macrobat> http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=2738171
<macrobat> försök att ta bort lock och .parentlock -filerna som eventuellt finns i d4fpk7di.default-1410702051774 och testa igen
<tiina> den där länken du gav gällde mailen
<macrobat> vet inte vad resten av kanalen tycker. verkar va rejäl överkurs: https://developer.gnome.org/glib/unstable/glib-running.html
<macrobat> tiina: jo
<macrobat> har du gamla inställningar och historia o dyl du är rädd om i firefox? man kan tillfälligt byta namn på hela ~/.mozilla så gör firefox en ny
<macrobat> mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_sparatillsenare
<tiina> Hur gör jag en ny mozilla helt jag har inget speciellt där jag har nyss installerat clean ubuntu14.04
<macrobat> då kan du ta bort hela: rm -r ~/.mozilla
<tiina> ok och sedan installera om det pånytt eller? från synaptik
<macrobat> nej
<macrobat> starta om firefox. se till att den inte körs först, bara
<tiina> ok
<macrobat> ~/.mozilla är inte hela programmet. bara inställningar, historia, cache, annat smått och gott
<macrobat> min är visst 270 Mb för tillfället
<tiina> kan inte ta bort katalogen
<tiina> vad ska jag installera för java?
<tiina> eller flash
<macrobat> kanske känns säkrare att ta bort med filhanteraren
<Spookan> tiina: testa sudo rm -fr .mozilla
<macrobat> om sudo är nödvändigt är det ngt fel
<macrobat> Spookan: ~/.mozilla så behöver man inte va i rätt mapp
<tiina> inget
<macrobat> inget hur då? är allt borta nu?
<tiina> terminalfönstret händer inget efter jag skrivit in dessa
<tiina> med sudo rm....osv
<macrobat> ls ~/.mozilla
<macrobat> finns den fortfarande?
<macrobat> oftast, om ett kommando lyckas göra som man säger, så får man inget bekräftelsemeddelande
<tiina> kan ej komma åt filen eller katalogen finns inte men det finns ett mozillamapp
<Spookan> macrobat: Ja, jag är ingen Linux nisse nu för tiden, men gav ett tips av det man minns hehe...
<macrobat> tiina: ls -al ~/.mozilla
<macrobat> borde synas vem som äger den och så
<tiina> ls: kan inte komma åt /home/tiina/.mozilla: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<macrobat> bra
<macrobat> pgrep firefox
<tiina> så är allt ok nu
<macrobat> och veva igång firefox igen
<tiina> ja inget kom efter pgrep firefox iaf på terminalfönster
<macrobat> bra
<tiina> ja gick öppna F&F fönster normalt igen
<tiina> vilket java eller flash ska man installera?
<tiina> TACK :) macrobat
<macrobat> tiina: borde väl bara finnas ett flashpaket
<Philip5> tiina: paketet flashplugin-installer
<tiina> flaaskplugin?
<tiina> flashplugin
<macrobat> kolla i din favoritpakethanterare
<macrobat> du använde synaptic?
<tiina> synaptic
<Philip5> tiina: för java i webbläsaren paketet icedtea-7-plugin
<macrobat> man kan skaffa riktiga ofria java om icedtea inte räcker till. en ideologisk fråga
<tiina> Tack :) Philip5
<tiina> icedtea är laddad klart men det räcker ej till vissa spel?
<macrobat> vet man inte förrns man testat
<tiina> jag har dem båda laddat och det finns något spel jag spelar där dem inte laddar allt det bara snurrar runt med bvissa bilder där
<tiina> macrobat vad är ofria java?
<tiina> hur laddar man dem?
<macrobat> java från oracle. leta med synaptic. vet inte om man behöver fixa nån speciell repository för att hitta den
<macrobat> men om saker redan funkar, så
<tiina> tack ska kolla
<macrobat> jag besöker sällan websidor som vill ha java. vet inte
<tiina> det fanns dett ubuntu debian javapaket så jag installerade den får kolla om det funkar på det spelet nu bättre...
<tiina> Men annars om man laddar ner ett java paket för linux är det ofta tar filer hur installerar man sådana filer?
<macrobat> oracle har nån standardwebsida man kan testa om ens javaplugin funkar
<tiina> funkar inte fortfarande i det spelet det bara snurrar om vissa bilder den ska ladda men gör det inte
<tiina> ska leta oracle
<tiina> eller flash som funkar i spelet
<macrobat> tiina: bästa är att hålla sig till ubuntu och pakethanteraren. då kan man anta att det man får funkar. annars måste man läsa på rejält, tänka och testa
<macrobat> tiina: funkar flash på t ex youtube?
<tiina> jag vet har märkt det massor med gånger...hhheee verkligen
<tiina> jag måste kolla
<macrobat> behövs omstart av firefox om man installerat nya grejjor
<tiina> jag har nu kollat på youtube där funkar allt som normalt
<Spookan> Youtube kör väl inte flash mer?
<tiina> ja tackar såhär jätte mycket nu får försöka annat med det spelet som inte laddas som det ska....
<tiina> vad körs med flash?
<macrobat> Spookan: man kan välja, ju.
<macrobat> vet inte om det fortfarande är så att vissa vids bara finns tillgängliga i flash
<Spookan> macrobat: Ok, vet du vad det blir default?
<tiina> kollar runt vill ju kunna spela det spelet
<Spookan> tiina: Vad är det för spel?
<tiina> Gohst Town
<Spookan> Spel och linux är ju inte det bästa tyvärr..
<macrobat> Spookan: det är tal om flash och javaspel i browsern
<macrobat> närmare bestämt facebook
<Spookan> macrobat: Jaha, trodde det var nått download spel ;)
<tiina> ja alla andra spel funkar där men just denna jag spelar
<macrobat> så det har nog inte så mkt med ubuntu att göra
<Spookan> Har inte facebook så ej insatt i de spelen :P
<macrobat> har inte fejjan heller
<Spookan> Men ska inte lägga mig i mer.. Får bli en rulle :P
<macrobat> ibland kan det va kul att testa med annan browser, som opera. tror man måste tala om för opera var den ska leta efter flash
<macrobat> kebabrulle?
<Spookan> macrobat: Film..
<tiina> Ha det gott och jätte mycket tack för era oersättliga hjälp :) :) TACK <3
<macrobat> både och: kebab connection http://youtu.be/kIN8_WZKTOE
<Spookan> macrobat: Kunde inte se den, den sa att jag saknade java plugin.. Skojja bara :P
<realubot> einand: Varför startade inte du Minecraft?
<peyam> Hej
<einand> realubot: ?
#ubuntu-se 2014-09-17
<EAG> exit
<chas> hääja
<chas> nån som kör magine tv via ubuntu och får det att fungera?
<chees> hej nån som använder magine och piplight
#ubuntu-se 2014-09-18
<larsemil> skrevs det på riktigt fem kommentarer igår bara?
<realubot> Tjo vad det var livat i holken i dag då.
<andol> Jaha, där tappade http://ubuntu-se.org/ nät...
<andol> tillbaks
<Barre> Nafallo \o/
<Screedo> goddag i kanalen
<chas> hej
<chas> nån som kör magine i ubntu
<einand> Så, efter 4år så kommer min minecraft server stängas, haft besök av nästan 100.000 gäster, miljoner av speltimmar.
<macrobat> einand: du sålde servern till MS? :D
<MarkusDBX> einand: är du besviken på köpet?
<peyam> Heeeeeeeeeeey
<peyam> det e jag farbror Peyam
#ubuntu-se 2014-09-19
<larsemil> om jag har väldigt konstiga mus-buggar - skulle det kunna vara grafikdrivern?
<larsemil> t.ex om jag markerar text i terminalfönstret så markerar den text i udnerliggande fönster istället
<larsemil> och massa liknande helt ologiska buggar.
<MarkusDBX> larsemil: låter som någon bugg i window manager. Vilken kör du?
<MarkusDBX> Jag har varit med om liknande saker i xfce
<larsemil> MarkusDBX: provat flera olika. ubuntu elementaryos och kubuntu
<larsemil> verkar vara en bugg relaterad till touchplattan. hittade någon sorts workaround
<MarkusDBX> kan vara hårdvara också? eller som du redan verkar inne på synaptics? drivaren
<MarkusDBX> testat att dra in windows, och bara se om touchpaden funkar där?
<larsemil> dra in windows. du är rolig du
<MarkusDBX> hehe, jag vet.. man känner sig smutsig då.
<realubot> God morgon.
<realubot> "Ett nytt datorprogram visar vilka konstnärer som har påverkat varandra i sitt skapande." Ni inser väl att detta innebär slutet för Per Gessle som artist?
<johanbr> mest prisvärda raspberry-pi alternativ hittills tror jag: http://www.linksprite.com/?p=556
<johanbr> $39 för dual-core armv7, 1 gig ram, sata och gigE
<HeMan> woho, sata!
<chas> nån som använder magine i ubuntu
<Linda^> chas: Om det är nåt problem du har som du behöver hjälp med tror jag du har större chans att få hjälp genom att ställa frågan bara. realubot brukar svara på allt! :)
<chas> ah :)
<Screedo> goddag i kanalen
<qvak> wine eller PlayOnLinux?
<realubot> Varför gör ingen så Adnroid fungerar på vanliga datorer och linuxprogram i Android?
<larsemil> android fungerar på vanliga datorer
<larsemil> dock så fungerar inte linuxprogram då de inte är utvecklade i java.
<chas> halo
<johanbr> realubot: android finns till x86, och jag tror chromeos kan köra androidprogram direkt numera
<johanbr> och du kan köra vanliga linuxprogram på android, t.ex. i en chroot: https://wiki.debian.org/ChrootOnAndroid
<HeMan> fast den har väl ingen X-server?
<realubot> johanbr: Se där.
<Amoz> johanbr, chromeos kan väl bara köra vissa utvalda program dock, right?
#ubuntu-se 2014-09-20
<Screedo> God morgon
<Hund> Morsning korsning
<andol> morgens
<Hund> Jag konfiguerar om Weechat lite. Det här väl inte hänt sedan.. man började använda det? Nästan lite historiskt ögonblick. :P
<Barre> Hund: bytt hobby eller tappat din domän?
<Barre> mörrn
<Hund> Barre: Den är död sedan ett tag tillbaka. Bloggen dog ut för länge sedan tyvärr.
<Barre> Hund: där ser man =)
<antii> o_o
<Hoxx> -_o
<realubot> http://computersweden.idg.se/2.2683/1.583623/historien-om-linux-genombrott
<realubot> Så det så.
<MarkusDBX> man kan bara hoppas att det slår igenom på "skrivbordet" snart också. T.ex. att kommuner började köra linux.
<spywarepop> MarkusDBX låter dyrt :)
<MarkusDBX> att betala en massa pengar till Microsoft är också dyrt, och gynnar inte heller landet. Att betala inhemska konsulter att drifta är på ett sätt bättre för den långsikta konkurrensen för en kommun.
<Screedo> <MarkusDBX> man kan bara hoppas att det slår igenom på "skrivbordet" snart också. T.ex. att kommuner började köra linux. <-- Kommer nog inte att ske de närmsta 10 åren om inte Linux blir precis som windows. Folk kan/vill inte lära sig.
<realubot> Framförallt går det inte att ha en kontorsprogramsvit som inte hanterar standardformat korrekt.
<realubot> Standardformat är alltså Microsofts filformat.
<realubot> Calc kan inte mäta sig med Excel och då är Linux ute ur leken.
<realubot> Det är om molntjänsterna blir så standard att man inte behöver mer än en webbläsare. Då kanske det inte spelar så stor roll vilket operativsystem webbläsaren rullar på.
<realubot> Samtidigt så har man bara flyttat problemet till att molntjänsterna inte är Open Source.
<realubot> Det kanske är viktigare för Linux att erbjuda ett alternativ till Google Docs än till MS Office.
<MarkusDBX> en egenhostad lösning för dokumenthantering i kommuner vore nog gjejjen, pga att dom har PUL att tänka på osv. Få molntjänster kan idag svara på hur datan lagras.
<realubot> Jo.
<realubot> Men inte enkelt för kommuner att mäta sig med Google i utveckling och prestanda.
<MarkusDBX> nä klart, men det behöver dom inte, behövs inte lika många generella funktioner och inte lika många användare.
<qvak> kan man uppdatera eller recovera en iphone på ubuntu?
<emma> does anyone here use snus?
<Philip5> no ;)
<Philip5> snus isn't good for you and all linux users are known to be healty athlete types ;)
<larsemil> Philip5: hah
<Philip5> larsemil: :P
<Philip5> larsemil: är det inte lite så man skulle sammanfattat beskriva dig? ;)
<larsemil> inget snus iaf
<larsemil> och jag har varit ute och joggat idag
<larsemil> så jo.
<Philip5> du ser
<Philip5> värsta linux usern ;)
<larsemil> :)
<Philip5> sitter och funderar på om det är värt en update av kdeconnect
<Spookan> emma: I use snus, why do you wanna know?
#ubuntu-se 2014-09-21
<Screedo> God morgon i kanalen
<Spookan> Screedo: God morgon!
<Screedo> Spookan: allt väl?
<Spookan> Screedo: Bara bra här, ska snart iväg och köpa snus :P Själv då?
<Screedo> Det är bra här. Börjar planera för att åka till Stockholm på tisdag.
<Spookan> Screedo: Vad ska du hitta på där då?
<Screedo> Utbildning
<Spookan> Predika om Ubuntu? :P
<Screedo> lol
<Spookan> Aha :P
<Screedo> nä :P
<Screedo> Linux är enbart ett privat intresse.
<Screedo> Nu är det frukost, hörs senare.
<andol> Screedo: Utbilda eller utbildas?
<Screedo> andol: Utbildas
<andol> NÃ¥got skoj?
<Screedo> Säkerhetssamordnare hos Stöldskyddsföreningen.
<andol> Ah
<Spookan> Nyfiken på en sak.. Jag har en PC som en hemserver med Windows 7 på, finns det något sätt att lägga in Linux på den via remote eller nått? Jag har ingen skärm/mus/tagentbord till den.
<Screedo> Spookan: du kan väl köra nätverksinstallation på den, men skriker inte alla maskiner om den inte har ett tangentbord?
<Spookan> Screedo: Nä inte denna, men hur styr man en nätinstall då? Vill styra det från Macen.
<Screedo> Du nämde ditt eget problem, Macen... :)
<Screedo> har aldrig gjort en nätverks installation, men det går väl att google fram.
<Spookan> Mjo får göra det, så som jag har det nu så styr jag den med TeamViewer..
<Screedo> annars finns ju http://www.prisjakt.nu/#rparams=ss=D-Link%20DKVM-2K
<Spookan> Nja, har ju byggt in servern i garderoben..
<Screedo> ok
<Screedo> Spookan: Detta verkar vara något https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot
<Spookan> Går ej för mig då jag inte har windows. Jag vill ju ersätta det windowset jag har på servern med Linux.
<andol> Spookan: Jorå, givet att du har BIOS (eller motsvarande) inställt på att PXE-boota kan du göra en helt automatisk installation, även om det dock är lite lurigt att få rätt på första försöket. Gissar att det är lättare att temporärt försöka koppla in ett tangentbord och  en skärm.
<Spookan> andol: Mjo tror det med ;)
<andol> Även ifall man gör allt annat rätt så är det alltid någon detalj med partioneringen man inte får till rätt itterationen, och då stannar installern där med en fråga den till ha besvarad.
<Barre> skulle väl gå att installera m.h.a. consol till seriella porten också?
<Barre> under förutsättning att det finns en sådan då då =)
<Hacki_> Hallå
<andol> Godagens
<Hacki_> Har en liten fråga har aldrig hållit på med linux. Är det linux som jag ska använda som server om tanken är att den ska användas som filserver och sköta torrents samt att jag vill kunna hämta saker när jag är ute i landet och jobbar?
<andol> Någon linux-aktigt är inte ett dåligt val för de ändamålen.
<andol> NÃ¥got
<andol> Å andra sidan låter det som något som klaras av utav vilket operativsystem som helst, varpå rätt val mycket väl kan vara det operativsystem du kan bäst.
<andol> Såtillvida du inte i samma veva vill passa på att lära dig något nytt :)
<Hacki_> Det kan aldrig skada med något nytt
<Hacki_> Sitter just nu i funderingar över ubuntu freenas och nas4free
<Hacki_> Fungerar det att köra fjärrskrivbord till ubuntu från en windows burk eller finns det begränsningar där?
<Philip5> man kan köra fjärr
<Philip5> antingen bara en terminal eller helt skrivbord
<Hacki_> Utmärkt. Tusen tack för svaren på de frågor jag har
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> Farbror Peyam här
<MarkusDBX> hej
<peyam> vad diskuteras här?
<MarkusDBX> inget just nu
<peyam> sitter på bussen på väg mot hemstaden
<peyam> och man måste underhålla sig. dock är internet ett problematik
<MarkusDBX> kör du mosh?
<peyam> wtf är mosh?
<MarkusDBX> ett slags ssh som funkar bättre om man är ute och åker buss
<peyam> vart ska jag kontakta?
<peyam> med ssh
<MarkusDBX> äh tänkte att du körde irc på en shell server
<peyam> näääää
<peyam> kör direkt från min egen
<peyam> shell server är för dem som alltid är inne
<peyam> jag har ett liv
<MarkusDBX> hehe, men shellserver är sjukt smidigt om man åker buss och irc'ar
<peyam> orka säger jag till det
<peyam> jag skulle kunna sova ska jag vara ärlighet
<MarkusDBX> äh alltid kul att lära sig mer om ssh,
<peyam> ja men jag har knappt användning av det. kört det ett par gånger för att redigera lite skolfiler
<peyam> jag lär mig massor i onödan
<peyam> finns det några roliga kanaler?
<MarkusDBX> jag skulle hävda att det alltid är värdefullt att ha bra koll på ssh idag, om man ska jobba med någon form av utveckling
<peyam> jag har inge jobb
<peyam> e civilingenjör o får inga jobb
<MarkusDBX> trist
<Screedo> kan man routa znc (irc bouncer) via en vps? typ som man gör om man vill surfa.
<peyam> ja
<MarkusDBX> Screedo: eller så kör du helt enkekt screen+irssi på vpsen =)
<Screedo> MarkusDBX: Får inte installera något med irc på min vps. VPS står i usa
<Screedo> Annars hade jag kört znc på min vps
<MarkusDBX> Screedo: möjligt att du kan tunnla irc portarna via ssh
<MarkusDBX> om du har ssh access till vpsen, det innebär ju inte att du installerar något extra på den, om dom inte blockat det.
<Screedo> har ssh access
<Screedo> har full access på vpsen
<Screedo> men i deras regler står det att allt med irc är totalt förbjudet osv.
<MarkusDBX> då bör du kunna tunnla all möjlig trafik via ssh
<MarkusDBX> iofs kommer dom direkt märka att det är irc trafik, om du har vettig övervakning
<Screedo> borde ju vara något sådant här då? "ssh -D 9999 user@server.at.home -p 9999"
<Screedo> men det kan inte brytas mot reglerna då det är fullt lagligt att sätta upp en proxy för eget bruk.
<andol> Screedo: Låter som om du har gjort ett dåligt vps-val? :)
<Screedo> andol: billigt och att det är i usa. finns en hel del fördelar med att den finns i usa :P
<peyam> MarkusDBX: jag e på icq med irssi ahahaha. många pratkanaler
<Screedo> mer än bara billig då.
<andol> Jo, men å andra sidan finns det ju väldigt gott om vps-leverantörer i usa att välja på...
<Screedo> jo, men de ska vara billiga också, har den bara att tunnla trafik på. vill ju köra så mycket jag kan hemma.
<MarkusDBX> Screedo: hur billigt måste det vara?
<MarkusDBX> jag har en riktigt billig edis vps, (kvm 256mb), som jag pröjsar c:a 40kr/mån för, den ligger i bannhof datacenter roligt nog.
<Screedo> jag betalar 200:-/år för denna. 256 mb ram, ubuntu server. ingen limit på trafik.
<MarkusDBX> Screedo: annars har fsdata gratis rpi hosting, ganska billig irc maskin =)
<Screedo> MarkusDBX: de har fryst den just nu
<MarkusDBX> happ
<Screedo> blev väl för populär :P
<MarkusDBX> hehe
<MarkusDBX> kan tänka mig att kostnaden är allt administrativt arbete med att skicka runt rpi'ar
<MarkusDBX> bra marknadsföringsgrepp var det dock! +1 till fsdata
<gusnan> Jag undrar när dom kommer igång med det där igen... Q1/Q2 2014 var ju sagt, men...
<Screedo> jupp
<Screedo> som du sa MarkusDBX: billigre irc bouncer får man leta efter :P
<Screedo> billigare*
<Spookan> Någon av er här som har hand om http://www.linux.se/ ?
<cHarNe2> verkar vara någon som driver i profit syfte
<MarkusDBX> jupp verkar inte bättre
<Screedo> folk som säljer ubuntu på cd skiva på tradera
<Spookan> Mm reagerade på att vad man än läste så var det "orkar du inte så finns dator doktorn i stockholm" typ :/
<Screedo> Undrar när fsdata drar igång sin rpi colocation igen.
<Linda^> Godmorgon!
<Screedo> Linda^: Godkväll
<Linda^> Vad händer?
<Screedo> Inte mycket, är söndag kväll, jobbedag imorgon igen
<Screedo> själv då?
<Linda^> Ah, jobbar också imorrn. Kväll for once.
<einand> själv har jag träningsvärk som få
<Spookan> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nojesbladet/klick/article19571805.ab
<Spookan> Är de så dumma att de lägger upp det i molnet så får de ju skylla sig själva.
<MarkusDBX> Screedo: samtidigt, vill någon inte bränna sin egen livecd, helt ok att någon säljer.
<realubot> Pappa P uttalar sig i Agenda. Varför framförde inte P sina smarta kommentarer INNAN valet?
#ubuntu-se 2015-09-14
<MarkusDBX> Bästa email clienten för ubuntu?
<andol> MarkusDBX: Lite som att fråga vilken färg som är bäst? :)
<Coffe> jag trivs med thunderbird.
<coobra> ffs
<coobra> Software Uppdater...
<coobra> hänger sig :p
<MarkusDBX> andol: mjo kanske. Jag omformulerar min fråga.
<MarkusDBX> Vilken email client skulle ni rekommendera?
<coobra> thunderbird
<MarkusDBX> en annan fråga. Finns det några direkta nackdelar med att köra ubuntu 15.04 i kvm på en 12.04 maskin? 12.04 som host till 15.04.
<Barre> MarkusDBX: personligen gillar jag thunderbird, men frågar du andol så svarar han förmodligen Emacs =)
<bamsefar> Barre: Emacs är väl svaret på alla frågor? Typ vilket skal, icq-klient, mailklient eller tetris-variant som är bäst...
<bamsefar> Gillar dock inte editorn alls.
<MarkusDBX> bamsefar: det är även svaret på fortplantning. Stallman ser emacs som viktigare än fortplantning =)
<Amoz> MarkusDBX, source på det?
<Amoz> eller bara å googla kanske
<Hund> Jag är inte lika ball. Jag använder Gmails webbinterface för all min mail, även den via Bahnhof.
<Hund> Jag har använt både Thunderbird och Mutt och det känns mest omständigt. :P
<MarkusDBX> Amoz: http://edward.oconnor.cx/2005/04/rms
<bamsefar> MarkusDBX: Man kan ju hoppas att han inte lyckas föröka sig.
<MarkusDBX> Hund: gmail är rätt ok, det jag inte gillar med gmail är dock..  1. dom läser ens mail. 2. dom uppgraderar och ändrar interfacet för ofta, gärna när man är stressad eller har ett möte.
<Hund> MarkusDBX: Epost är lika hemligt som ett vykort.
<Hund> Alla epost-leverantörer kan läsa din mail.
<MarkusDBX> jo, det stämmer. Men känns ändå inte ok
<Hund> Den skickas i klartext via deras servrar.
<MarkusDBX> stämmer
<MarkusDBX> men google försörjer ju sig på att sälja datan
<MarkusDBX> gäller inte för alla
<Hund> Om du inte vill att folk ska läsa dina kärleksförklaringar så ska du inte använda dig av epost. Det finns bättre komunikationsmedel för det. :)
<Hund> Och jag är INTE en av "Jag har inget att dölja så dom kan läsa min mail bla bla".
<Hund> Det är bara puckat. :P
<Amoz> "jag har inget å dölja därför går jag med rumpan bar"
<Hund> lol
<MarkusDBX> hela det där "har inget att dölja" argumentet är helt odemokratiskt och rättsvidrigt
<Amoz> citizenfour :)
<Amoz> MarkusDBX, tack för source btw, det va rolig läsning
<MarkusDBX> Amoz: du ser, jag hade källa =)
<Hund> Reddit är en mystisk sida.
<Amoz> MarkusDBX, jag trodde dig, men jag ville bara veta allt om situationen :P
<MarkusDBX> jo den är kul den där texten.
<andol> MarkusDBX: Personligen kör jag Evolution, och föredrar man GUI-klienter så är det väl den eller Thunderbird som flest föredrar. Fast sen finns det ju även mer terminalaktiga klienter som mutt och gnus, vilket är såpass annorlunda är det blir svårt att säga ifall de är bättre eller sämre, utan att det mer handlar om preferens.
<gusnan> Claws!
<Barre> bamsefar: mm.. lite så är det
<madeleine_> Skulle behöva lite hjälp! Nån som har tid över?
<MarkusDBX> madeleine_: bara fråga
<madeleine_> Fick du mitt meddelande MarkusDBX
<Amoz> madeleine_, fråga i kanalen istället
<madeleine_> Jag är nog lite trög just nu HAHA
<madeleine_> Jag har problem med nyckel grejen! Jag har glömt bort själva lösenordet. Så jag vet inte hur man kan byta så min nyckel fungerar för uppdatering och ta bort program!
<madeleine_> Min dator har jag inte haft igång på säkert 3 år! Så jag har glömt det mesta! Hehe! Lite störande om man säger så..
<Amoz> madeleine_, menar du användarkontots lösenord?
<madeleine_> Jag ska kolla!
<madeleine_> kryptering och nyckelring heter det!
<madeleine_> Måste skiva i lösenord och det, men har glömt bort det! Tänkte fall om man kunde skaffa nytt! Så jag kommer vidare med det jag ska göra!
<Amoz> om det är vad jag tror det är så är ju nyckelringen krypterad, dvs har du glömt bort lösenordet till den kommer all information du hade där i vara borta tyvärr. Om du bara behöver en ny nyckelring så borde du bara kunna ta bort den gamla.
<madeleine_> Okej. Hur går man till väga då?
<Amoz> behöver du komma åt själva nyckelringsfunktionen, eller vill du bara komma vidare från dialogen som kommer upp och frågar om ett lösenord?
<madeleine_> Ja precis! Den frågar efter lösenordet!
<Amoz> kan du inte bara trycka "avbryt" eller "cancel" då?
<madeleine_> Bara på vissa saker verkar det som!
<Amoz> när kommer dialogen upp?
<madeleine_> Tänkte på för jag har den gamla versionen av linux ubuntu! Är det bökigt att uppdatera den senaste versionen?
<madeleine_> Jag skulle göra uppdatering av program då kom det upp! Och även när jag ska logga in på nytt nätverk, men när det gäller det. Så kunde jag bara trycka avbryt! och kunde komma vidare.
<Amoz> madeleine_, vilken version har du?
<madeleine_> 10 nånting
<madeleine_> skaffa det 2009 tror jag!
<madeleine_> Det såg lite komplicerat ut, måste bränna ner de på skiva osv?
<Amoz> madeleine_, för att få den nyaste LTS-versionen måste du i så fall uppgradera först till 12.04, å sen igen till 14.04
<Amoz> madeleine_, nej inte om du uppgraderar
<Amoz> men med tanke på att det finns risk att saker kan krångla när du gör uppgraderingar så borde du ha både backup samt möjlighet att göra en ny installation om det skulle krävas
<madeleine_> oki! 12.04! Och det är inte krångligt? :S men jag kanske borde lägga över alla bilder på ett usb först. så jag har det sparat iaf
<madeleine_> Det enda som är viktigt i min dator är bilderna! har inte mkt annat. men tänkte du på annat?
<Amoz> Uppgraderingen är rätt enkel så länge det inte uppstår nåt oväntat problem. Jag vet ju inte vilka saker du har på din dator, men om du bara har bilderna som är viktiga så borde ju det räcka att backupa.
<madeleine_> oki! men då lägger jag över dom på usb så har det där. Men är det bara jag år ut på deras hemsida då eller och fixar de den vägen?
<Amoz> madeleine_, om du ska uppgradera så gör du ju det via uppdateringshanteraren
<Amoz> då ska det finnas en knapp där som säger nåt i stil med "ny version av Ubuntu finns, klicka här för att uppgradera" eller något i den stilen
<madeleine_> oki ska kolla det!
<Philip5> do-release-upgrade som kommando funkar också
<Philip5> om det är vad ni pratar om
<madeleine_> Ja för jag vill uppgradera min ubuntu. för jag har en gammal version.
<Philip5> då kan man göra så
<Philip5> om du inte vill blåsa rent och göra en ren nyinstallation
<madeleine_> Det som är enklast för mig. är inte så smart som ni :) hehe
<Philip5> om du kör en do-release-upgrade så har du allt som du har det men den uppgraderar till en nyare release
<madeleine_> Okej! Jag ska bara lägga in bilderna på USB
<Philip5> ja att ta backup på viktiga saker först är nog en bra idé
<Philip5> i fall att
<madeleine_> men ni är kvar här en stund till :)
<Philip5> en stund
<madeleine_> oki. annars finns det säkert nån annan jag fråga..
<Philip5> ja men uppgraderingen sköter sig själv. du får någon fråga om du vill behålla någon gammal inställning eller installera någon ny någon gång under förloppet för några filer
<Philip5> tror den bara uppgraderar en release i taget så har du en väldigt gammal release så kanske du får göra samma sak till olika nyare releaser beroende på hur ny du vill komma till
<Philip5> svårare att rulla tillbaka bara
<Amoz> madeleine_, om du är van vid terminalen så är do-release-upgrade ett bra alternativ
<madeleine_> är inte så jätte van med terminal!
<madeleine_> Går inte så bra när när jag går in på uppdateringshanteraren! Min utgåva stöds inte längre.
<Philip5> tror det ska gå att köra uppgradering från den grafiska pakethanteraren man jag kör inte samma gränssnitt som du
<Philip5> annars om du skriver "sudo do-release-upgrade" i en terminal så kommer den uppgradera åt dig
<Amoz> madeleine_, går det inte att uppgradera ändå?
<madeleine_> måste försöka stänga ner programmet.
<Amoz> eftersom du ändå bara kan uppgradera till 12.04 i första steget, har du övervägt att bara göra en nyinstallation?
<madeleine_> Det räcker nog att uppgradera sig lite!
<madeleine_> till det lite nyare..
<madeleine_> Vill göra det så enkelt som möjligt.
<Philip5> 12.04 är ju rätt gammalt så det är ju möjligt att den release som den vill uppgrader till inte ens finns längre den heller
<Philip5> om nu inte 12.04 är en LTS vilket jag inte vet på rak arm
<madeleine_> oki! lite svårt att veta!
<Philip5> testa
<madeleine_> Hur ska jag göra det! Förlåt om jag krånglar.. hehe!
<Philip5> öppna en terminal och skriv in de två kommandona jag skrev ovan
<Philip5> jo 12.04 är en LTS så den borde ha att kunna uppgradera till 14.04 iaf
<madeleine_> Hur gör jag för att öppna terminalen nu igen
<Philip5> du har terminal i menyn någonstans
<madeleine_> Nu ska jag skriva in mitt lösenord antar jag, sudo password madeleine
<madeleine_> mitt lösenord är då inte madeleine. hehe.. så du vet..
<Philip5> ja du skriver in ditt lösenord bara
<Philip5> så den vet att du har rätt att köra administratörskommandon
<madeleine_> den läser massa
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> den läser in nya listor och uppdateringar och vad du behöver för att uppgradera
<Philip5> du är på rätt väg ;)
<madeleine_> Nu kom det upp, fortsätt  jN och detaljer d
<Philip5> generellt sätt så kan du svara ja eller det som den föreslår att du ska göra
<madeleine_> oj det tar flera timmar att uggradera
<Amoz> Philip5, Alla "jämn-år"-releaser är LTS
<Amoz> eeh, som är på våren dvs.
<Amoz> 10.04, 12.04, 14.04, 16.04
<Amoz> osv
<madeleine_> det går inte på nätverk va, själva uppdateringen
<Amoz> madeleine_, jo
<Philip5> madeleine_: tar nog bara flera timmar om du har en väldigt långsam uppkoppling annars så är den nog bara pessimist i sin uppskattning av tiden. men 30-60 min kanske det kan ta
<madeleine_> oki! lånar typ mobilt nätverk
<Amoz> stod det hur mycket den måste ladda hem?
<madeleine_> japp
<Philip5> ja den kommer ju äta upp av det mobila om du har begränsad datamängd där
<madeleine_> 116 paket kommer tas bort och  960 nya
<Philip5> det är väl något GB den drar ner
<madeleine_> 1586 nya paket kommer uppgraderas
<Amoz> madeleine_, stod det nån siffa om datamängden som behöver hämtas ?
<Philip5> såg du vilken release den uppgraderar till? 14.04 (trusty)?
<Amoz> Philip5, 12.04 måste det vara
<madeleine_> det kom inte upp vad jag såg.
<Amoz> den kan inte hoppa från 10.04 till 14.04
<madeleine_> vad var det för GB du prata om. på datan eller surfen.
<Philip5> båda
<madeleine_> kanske borde göra detta när jag wifi anslutning hehe
<Philip5> om du har begränsad datamängd på din mobiluppkoppling som du använder så kanske det inte är så kul att slurpa i sig den
<madeleine_> tror jag väntar hehe
<Amoz> madeleine_, du har inte bekräftat så den redan påbörjat uppgraderingen då?
<madeleine_> hehe nej..
<madeleine_> den frågar om jag vill.. men har inte besvarat den! ska nog avstå..
<Philip5> gör om det där du nyss gjorde och fullfölj när du har wifi. det är nog bättre för ditt mobilabonemang
<madeleine_> det tror jag med!
<madeleine_> Men tack för hjälpen iaf. :)
<madeleine_> Återkommer säkert sen när det är dax :)
<Philip5> gör så :)
<Philip5> men svårare är det inte
<madeleine_> oki :)
<madeleine_> Kan jag trycka på X så stängs terminalen.
<Philip5> ja
<madeleine_> så!
<Philip5> men när den väl börjat installera så är det inte bra att avbryta sedan när du gör det
<madeleine_> det stod att det inte var bra!
<madeleine_> men vi hörs säkert nån annan dag! :)
#ubuntu-se 2015-09-15
<Whiskey> Här var de dött :D
<HeMan> typ
<NeverW8> #work
<Whiskey> :P
<Meerkat> Whiskey, om du vill ha något att göra så kan du få hjälpa mig fixa seahorse! Jag har inga PGP-nyckelservrar listade och det går inte att lägga till några heller.
<Barre> Meerkat: så, nu har jag varit inne och kollat. Du hade missat att sätta "UseLocal" till True i ~/.seahorse/settings.conf, prova nu igen O.o ;P
<Meerkat> känns orimligt att man ska behöva göra sådana ändringar själv. Dessutom kan jag inte hitta någon inställningsfil för seahorse
<Barre> men jag skojade bara... jag har inte varit inne på din dator :)
<Meerkat> happ
<Meerkat> jag trodde du menade att du var inne på källkoden och hittade något. :/
<Amoz> lol
<Peyam> hey babiiiiiiiiiies
<Spookan> Peyam: Tjena.
<Peyam> Spookan, tjena. händer mannen?
<Peyam> kommit många flyktingar till sverige. vad tks?
<Spookan> Peyam: Inte mycket, kollar lite på nasa program och letar lite torrents, du då?
<Peyam> ska på intervju med försvarsmakten snart
<Peyam> blir jobb där om allt går som det ska
<Spookan> Nice! ;)
<Peyam> så
<Spookan> Peyam: Är du duktig på ftp servrar?
<Peyam> på tal flyktingar. vad tks om den kraftiga invandringen
<Peyam> Spookan, nej tyvärr.
<Peyam> Spookan, Jag har en Android device kopplad till min ubuntu
<Peyam> kan jag ta reda på vad manufactor heter på ngt sätt?
<Spookan> Peyam: Ingen aning, kör iphone själv..
#ubuntu-se 2015-09-16
<Coffe> *snörvel*
<tnta> Nu slutar du smittas
<Coffe> gör mitt bästa
<speakman> Tja folks. Fan va länge sedan. Nu gjort -autojoin på kanalen.
<Barre> speakman: wb
<speakman> Danke :)
<MarkusDBX> Verkar som min hemmaserver dog av åskan i stockholm i natt.
<bamsefar> MarkusDBX: Vi har plats i vår datahall, här åskar det inte. ;)
<MarkusDBX> vilken datahall?
<MarkusDBX> så surt, jag håller på och byter UPS till en online, grejjerna stod tillfälligt utan UPS. Så händer det där =/
<MarkusDBX> verkligen allt dog, pga att blixten antagligen stekte en psu, så den sen drog säkringarna bara.
<MarkusDBX> vakna upp i ett svart hem =)
#ubuntu-se 2015-09-17
<MarkusDBX> Hej hopp, utvärderar lite övervakningsverktyg. Kan ni rekommendera några utöver nagios, monit, xymon?
<MarkusDBX> och munin.
<HeMan> graphite plus collectd
<HeMan> och även ganglia är bra
<HeMan> ganliga kan rapportera över multicast
<MarkusDBX> är dessa enkla att confa upp på clienterna?
<HeMan> jovars
<MarkusDBX> håller mer eller mindre på och bygger en liten noc, mest för att hålla koll på lite webbsajter och projekt
<MarkusDBX> har lite övervakning nu (xymon), men vill förbättra.
<MarkusDBX> bättre programvara och fler skärmar. =)
<Barre> HeMan: såg att du forkade graphite-web, vad håller du på med för sköj?
<Barre> MarkusDBX: I'm with you.. fler grafer gör vardagen roligare \o/
<andol> MarkusDBX: Sen utöver alla graferna så antar jag även att du vill ha något som explicit larmar? Där är Nagios bra skit, även om forken Icinga är snäppet trevligare.
<ePax> Jag har nu ubuntu 14.04 på min dator med lvm och krypterad disk. Tänkte installera gentoo och dualboota. Någon som har istallerat gentoo  efter någon anna linux disk ned lvm?
<NeverW8> yes ePax
<NeverW8> Men är alldeles för trött och lite halft elak idag.
<ePax> oki
<Peyam> Hej
<Peyam> Ngn aktiv här
<Peyam> Vad ska jag göra för app?
<Barre> självklart en app som heter N
<Barre> N App (som hjälper barn att sluta med Napp)
<Philip5> Barre: hehe
<Peyam> näää
<Peyam> men seriöst
<Peyam> har slut på ideer
<Peyam> vad ska jag göra för app?
#ubuntu-se 2015-09-18
<Barre> oops... http://www.zdnet.com/article/red-hats-ceph-and-inktank-code-repositories-were-cracked/ (ping andol, HeMan. Ni har väl nån ceph installation om jag inte missminner mig)
<andol> Barre: Inte i någon miljö där jag är inbland.
<Barre> andol: ok..
<blippe> någon som har koll på varför ex inte visar resultatet av !-kommandon, och vad man kan göra åt det?
<blippe> jag måste köra `!sleep 10` i ex för att se resultatet av t.ex. `!ls`
<Amoz> blippe, vad försöker du göra?
<blippe> Amoz jag försöker köra externa kommandon i ex, och få se vad de externa kommandona faktiskt spottar ut.
<Amoz> blippe, vad är "ex" ?
<Amoz> oh
<Amoz> man ex
<blippe> kan du citera avsnittet i ex som beskriver just detta?
<blippe> * i manualsidan för ex *
<Amoz> blippe, jag tänkte inte på att du menade ett program i terminalen, men visst är det vim's "Ex mode" du syftar på?
<blippe> Amoz, jo.
<blippe> Amoz, du har inte funderat på att ställa in din irc-klient till att använda utf-8, 90-talet är slut, och de vill ha tillbaka iso/ansi. :P
<Barre> blippe: nu skall du inte kasta sten i glashus ;) BÃ¥de Amoz och du ser helt OK ut
<Barre> blippe: i ex mode var det länge sen jag var i, måste testa...
<blippe> Barre, du har säkert en sån där snäll, modern irc-klient som accepterar lite mer än min. :P
<Barre> blippe: irssi
<Amoz> blippe, skumt, du är den första som nämner det faktiskt.
<Amoz> Och jag hittar inga inställnignar i hexchat heller =/
<Barre> hmm... i visual mode så pausas ju output från !, varför inte i ex? (är väl det fu frågar om blippe så jag är inte mycket till hjälp)
<blippe> Barre: då är det iaf så för andra oxå, det är ju positivt.
<Barre> hahah foten i kläm? JAJJEMENSAN! :)
<blippe> Amoz: https://github.com/hexchat/hexchat/issues/282
<Amoz> blippe, jo jag hittade också den, men jag är rätt säker på att den är med i 2.9.6, eller missuppfattar jag något?
<Amoz> hold, ska testa senaste hexchat
<blippe> Amoz: njae, det ser ju definitivt ut som att hexchat ska skicka utf8.
<Amoz> blippe, ser det här bättre ut?
<blippe> amoz: nope.
<Barre> Amoz: dina prickar rammlar liksom av..
<Amoz> hmm, måste vara ZNC isf som spökar
<blippe> #ubuntu-se  : 09/18/15 17:39 <Amoz> blippe, ser det h btre ut?
<Barre> Amoz: så här ser dina ä ut - a:
<Barre> ;P
<Amoz> va i ...
<Amoz> you better not be joking!
<Amoz> blippe, how about now?
<Amoz> äöl
<Amoz> här är ö och å
<Barre> Amoz: jag har tyckt att det ser ok ut hela tiden :)
<Amoz> ja blippe är första att reagera på typ.. någonsin... vilken klient kör du blippe?
<Amoz> s�d�r, nu �r b�de znc � hexchat uppdaterat till senaste versionerna, och nu �ndrade jag n�n inst�llning i ZNC ocks�
<Amoz> blippe,
<Amoz> ser det bra ut NU d����?
<Barre> Amoz: nu ser inte jag dina åäö
<Barre> på riktigt
<Amoz> wtf
<MarkusDBX> Ska köpa skärmar till min NOC, några rekommendationer? Funderar på att vara helt galet snål och köpa 4k paneler som sitter i laptops och sen controller kort, så dom får displayport in.
<MarkusDBX> då kostar en 4k kanske 1500kr st.
<blippe> #ubuntu-se  : 09/18/15 18:01 <Amoz> ser det bra ut NU d����?
<blippe> #ubuntu-se  : 09/18/15 18:01 <Amoz> s�d�r, nu �r b�de znc � hexchat uppdaterat till senaste versionerna, och nu �ndrade jag n�n inst�llning i ZNC ocks�
<blippe> Amoz: jag kör http://git.suckless.org/sic/tree/
<blippe> startar den med rlwrap så man har readline-support
<Amoz> blippe, NU
<Amoz> ääöå
<Amoz> Barre, öxölklöfför
<Peyam> salanmon aleikom
<Peyam> Läget kompisar?
<madbear> 1
<madbear> oops
<Philip5> madbear: ja gör inte om det där ;)
<madbear> Philip5: hur gåre med fotandet då?
<madbear> du ska få se en fräck bild...
<Philip5> jodå men nu börjar vi ju gå in i en trist fotografisk period
<madbear> jasså?
<Philip5> ja november är väl årets gråaste månad
<madbear> aha mm grått är det allt
<madbear> Philip5: privade bilden, den är lite stötande ...
<ewook> gaha! nån som är en fena på asterisk tillsammans med chan_dongle o sms? :p
<ewook> måste flytta SMS-läsningen till asterisk, gammu o asterisk blir så arga på varandra konstigt nog ;).
<Peyam> hej
<Amoz> nej
<Peyam> Hur är läget?
<Amoz> på lidingö?
<Peyam> trevligt ställe
<Amoz> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.637423/microsoft-linux
<Amoz> its_happening.gif
<Amoz> bor du där? o_O
<Amoz> I didnt know!
<Peyam> nej
<Peyam> men skulle vilja bo där
#ubuntu-se 2015-09-19
<Peyam> hej
<MarkusDBX> vad tycker ni om snapraid?
<Hund> MarkusDBX: Aldrig hört talas om det. :P
#ubuntu-se 2015-09-20
<MarkusDBX> hehe openstack. Ingen liten labbmiljö man behöver...  "Installing Ubuntu OpenStack requires at least seven machines with two disks, two of which have two network interfaces (NICs). Install Ubuntu Server on one of the machines with two interfaces.
<andol> MarkusDBX: Kanske är http://docs.openstack.org/developer/devstack/ mer något att labba med?
<andol> Men jo, OpenStack är en rätt rejäl koloss.
<MarkusDBX> andol: hehe, har maskiner.. men alla är inte så bra dock.
<MarkusDBX> andol: haha, jag ser att vissa kör nucs
<MarkusDBX> men ändå inte billigt.. 7 nucs =)
<MarkusDBX> http://marcoceppi.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/IMG_20140514_173144.jpg   <- liksom kom igen =)
<andol> En kund till oss köpte nyligen hårdvara för ett OpenStack-kluster.
<andol> Utan att gå in på detaljer så rörde det sig inte direkt om några billiga burkar :)
<MarkusDBX> compaq från elgiganten?
<MarkusDBX> jag vill mest labba på kul, för att lära mig
<MarkusDBX> skulle jag göra något seriöst så blir det nog i första hand att köpa in tjänsten antingen dedi-rack eller amazon
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> webupd8team verkar ha tagit bort sin PPA för Popcorn Time, men utvecklingen av Popcorn Time fortsätter. Är det för att man inte vill riskera att bli stämd?
<Umeaboy> Tänkte använda Popcorn Time i 15.04, men det lär ju inte fungera med paketet från Trusty.
<Umeaboy> Jag ser dock att den här sidan tycks ha ett paket: https://ci.popcorntime.io/job/Popcorn-Desktop/
<Umeaboy> :)
<Umeaboy> Kewlt!
<Barre> MarkusDBX: seeder, undercloud & overcloud går att köra virtuellt när du testar, swift är också mer eller mindre en option, så det går att komma ner i footprint för en testmiljö
<Barre> märkligt, varför kunde jag tabba fram markusdbx när denna inte var i kanalen?
<huttan> Här vare livat så här dags =)
#ubuntu-se 2016-09-19
<Barre> nån som sitter på en 14.04 och kan visa hur en default /etc/apt/apt.conf ser ut?
<andol> Barre: vagrant init ubuntu/trusty64 && vagrant up
<andol> Dock hysfat säker på att /etc/apt/apt.conf inte finns som default, utan att all defaultconf hamnar under /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/
<Barre> andol: kör inte vagrant, men har iofs docker installerat, så jag kan kolla där då :)
<Barre> har såna extrema problem med min preseed, får inte in repositories så skiten hänger sig när installationen inte hittar rätt mirror..
#ubuntu-se 2016-09-21
<gkeen> https://youtu.be/Cuypk6e5cdM
<gkeen> Diablo 2 HD
<Kira9204> Sweet, altho jag misstänker en DCMA
#ubuntu-se 2016-09-22
<mEck0_> I'm having issue with sending a JSON array as parameter to a Alamofire request. Before I map the objects within using ObjectMapper. All in Swift 3.
<mEck0_> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/39585486/invalid-type-in-json-write-swiftvalue-using-alamofire
<mEck0_> Have tried a lot of proposed solutions where none has been working :/
#ubuntu-se 2016-09-23
<Geblod> Hi there
<Geblod> Hej
<Mathisen> hej hej
<Geblod> Jag är typ nygammal ubuntu linuxanvändare
<Geblod> Det jag funderar på gäller efeui eller vad nu bios programmet kallas
<Mathisen> UEFI
<Geblod> Ja. Tidigare kunde jag använda clonezilla och göra en clon av tex win 7 och seda helt labba med linuz
<Geblod> X
<Geblod> Nu fungerar inte clonezillan på win 10 pg uefi och det blir massa fel när om jag vill återgå till win 10
<Mathisen> alltså du försöker clona din win10 install ?
<Geblod> Linux debian ubuntu har sin charm men i bland måste jag arbeta göra saker i win. Jaoo försöker klona win 10
<Geblod> Japp
<Mathisen> hmmz.. dd ?
<Geblod> Dd?
<Mathisen> använd dd för att klona
<Geblod> Vad är det
<Mathisen> ett kommando
<Geblod> I debian linux
<Geblod> Ubuntu
<Mathisen> ja
<Mathisen> sen efter du cloant win så måste du troligen använda "BCDBoot" i win för att få det att boota ogen
<Mathisen> igen*
<Geblod> Ok det fungerar via usb?
<Mathisen> exempel >>  dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=8192
<Mathisen> det kommer cloona sda till sdb med alla boot partitioner och allt
<Mathisen> sen måste du ju ändra i grub också efter det för att den ska fatta att de flyttat hd/partiton
<Geblod> Ok coolt har den packning?
<Mathisen> packning ?
<Geblod> Typ zip
 * Mathisen känner sig förvirraf
<Mathisen> förvirrad*
<Geblod> Krympa packa data
<Mathisen> nej... det kommer ju bara clona från A till B
<Geblod> Ok då vet jag
<Geblod> Win 10 brukar ställa till det. Och secute uefi blir knas.
<Geblod> Jag skall testa dd tack
<Mathisen> mm det är där bcdboot kommer in i bilden samt att partitonen är aktiv som du kan ändra med diskpart
<Mathisen> men nu tillbaka till jobbet...
<K350> någo som vet hru  git funkar?
 * andol är rätt säker på att det är flera här inne som har koll Git.
<K350> Jag har klonat ett repo. Nu finns det en ny branch.  Jag ve tinte hur jag ska göra för att få hem och installera dne ny abranchen.
<andol> git fetch && git checkout nygren
<andol> Å andra sidan skadar det inte att i samma veva få den befintliga grenen (gissningsvis master) uppdaterad
<andol> git pull && git checkout nygren
<Mathisen> -b för branch annars
<Mathisen> git clone -b branch
<andol> Mathisen: Tja, här lät ju iofs som att K350 redan hade en befintlig lokal, men inte up-to-date, klon.
<andol> I övrigt så är https://git-scm.com/book bra läsning.
<K350> vänt anu -b skapar väl bar aen ny gren?
<K350> ok och efter det så kör jag bara tootstrap.sh och el .configure sm vanligt?
<K350> Jag blir så j-vla irriterad Jag har hållit på sedan imorse. Jag rå inte hem..eller fr inte den  ny abranchen installerad
<Mathisen> K350, vad är adressen till Git ?
<Mathisen> så man vet va du försöker med
<K350> https://github.com/boothj5/profanity
<Mathisen> och vilken branch ska du ha ?
<K350> den ny agrenen heter win-order
<Mathisen> git clone -b win-order https://github.com/boothj5/profanity
<K350> Mathisen: ÄNTLIGEN  !!!!!!!!
<K350> Oh, så lttad jag känne rmig !!!
<K350> Du anar inte vad frustrerad jag har varit !
<K350> Mathisen: TUSEN tack !!!!!!!! :-)
#ubuntu-se 2016-09-24
<|1915|> el
#ubuntu-se 2017-09-20
<Hund> Mors
<Stigarn> Tjaba
<ZuuuL> God kväll
<Stigarn> Vad händer
<ZuuuL> sitter och går igenom en disk som snart kommer dö, själv då?
<Stigarn> Borde skriva klart en labbrapport men jag känner inte för det.
<ZuuuL> labbrapport inom vad?
<Stigarn> Programmering i C.
<Stigarn> Ska göra ett flowchart sen är jag klar.
<ZuuuL> ah
<Apachez> nån annan som märkt av något knas i ubuntu 17.04 gällande grafiken från senaste dygnets uppdateringar?
<ZuuuL> knas på vilket sätt Apachez?
<Apachez> verkar varit relaterat till oibaf drivisar
<Apachez> färgerna blev halvt skeva (typ överexponerade) å lcd hintingen verkade knas i tex terminalfönster
<ZuuuL> ok, lyckades du lösa det?
